# Burson Soloist 3X Performance Head/Pre Amp - 8Wpc XLR with MUSE72320 volume control



## raoultrifan (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello,

Just found out some very good news from BURSON Audio and I am glad to let you all know that a new headphone amplifier, with Class-A discreet output buffer, pretty similar with what's inside the Conductor 3X Reference, will come up to the market in few weeks. Below are some of the features:

_Key Features:_

_8Wpc XLR, 4Wpc SE Headphone amp / Preamp._
_Three levels of feedback based gain, matching headphones from 60db to 110db sensitivity._
_4 X Burson proprietary Max Current Power Supplies eliminating noise and unveiling micro-details. _
_High current Class-A and fully discrete circuitry, achieving incredible sound._
_The same MUSE72320 based volume control system used in ultra-high-end preamps such as the Pass Lab XP-30 and the AVM Ovation achieving phenomenal channels balance and soundstage._
_Headphone power amp mode to remove volume control from the signal path and reach even higher transparency._
_Opamp rolling to tune Soloist 3X to your preference._
_Designed to pair perfectly with the Burson Composer 3X DAC https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/composer-3x-performance/_

_Shipping in late September.
MSRP: 1144USD
Pre-Order Offer: 915USD_

Seems to be made to match Composer 3X size and appearance, but it will be easy to pair it with anything else that outputs music via RCA or XLR plugs, so any DAC should do.




















​I see plenty of output power on both balanced and non-balanced headphones plugs, so I'm waiting for the first reviews to come up.

Regards!

L.E.: Adding manufacturer website: https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-performance/ and Head-Fi showcase webpage for adding reviews for this headphones amplifier: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-soloist-3x-performance.24591/.


----------



## raoultrifan (Aug 29, 2020)

Now here's some of the guts from inside:




​We can easily spot three power rails built based on the same new MCPS technology like the Conductor 3 series, so I expect no mains hum in the headphones.

The input stage and the line-level output stage benefit of the Solid-State V6 Vivid opamps and given the DIP8 sockets soldered on the motherboard everyone will be able to swap them with different audio opamps, a great thing for opamp rollers.

The line-level outputs, both XLR and RCA plugs, are having their volume adjusted via the new on the market MUSES 72320 chip that is really low-noise with its -118dBV of internal noise. This design seems to me similar with the Conductor V2 where the output level is adjusted via the Texas Instruments PGA2310 chip.

The output buffer for the headphones-out is about the same as seen on the Conductor 3X combo, so four independent amplifiers are driving the XLR output and only two of them are used to drive the jack outputs. I noticed that the TO-92 transistors from the Conductor 3X, eight for each amplifier (so a total of 32 of them), were replaced with SMD ones, for a better heat dissipation and a smoother internal design. However, the big TO-220 Toshiba transistors are still there, ensuring lot of power to drive every pair of headphones.


----------



## JWahl

I've been looking forward to this for awhile after falling in love with the Fun.  A Burson rep hinted to me a few months back that something like this was in the works.  I'm too attached to the features of my RME DAC, so I've been wanting an amp-only upgrade to the Fun.  This fits the bill perfectly.  I'm especially glad they went balanced to sufficiently distinguish it from the Fun.


----------



## Mightygrey

I'd love a picture of the back - curious to see how many line-level inputs it has.


----------



## raoultrifan

Mightygrey said:


> I'd love a picture of the back - curious to see how many line-level inputs it has.


Done! Also, updated with manufacturer webpage for this product.


----------



## escalibur

Great addition to their product portfolio. I wonder how will it perform against Conductor 3 models.


----------



## raoultrifan

I am pretty sure the base schematic is the same on both units, just the transistors have been changed to surface-mount one (except the output buffers).

I anticipate an even darker background while preserving the same output power. It might be better for sensitive IEMs.


----------



## DjBobby (Sep 1, 2020)

Would be very interesting to compare the Composer 3X + Soloist 3X combo vs. the Conductor 3X.
On the one hand the Conductor has an edge over the Composer featuring double dac chips, on the other hand the analogue volume control of the Soloist IMO, has still an advantage over the digital one in the Conductor.


----------



## raoultrifan

DjBobby said:


> [...] the analogue volume control of the Soloist [...]


Well, it's still a rotary knob inside the Soloist 3X Perf., not an analogue potentiometer.

The ESS 32-bit digital attenuator is doing a great job inside the C3X DACs, but maybe for IEMs the NJM volume chip might have a slight advantage, so looking further for first review and maybe a side by side compare to sort things out.


----------



## DjBobby

raoultrifan said:


> Well, it's still a rotary knob inside the Soloist 3X Perf., not an analogue potentiometer.
> 
> The ESS 32-bit digital attenuator is doing a great job inside the C3X DACs, but maybe for IEMs the NJM volume chip might have a slight advantage, so looking further for first review and maybe a side by side compare to sort things out.


I agree for the ESS digital attenuator, but am a little bit confused for the Soloist. 

Because Lindemann quotes for the Muses 72320: _High-class *analog volume control *provided by MUSES 72320. The analog volume control comes from the studio sector and is currently representing the measure of all things. It ensures a very high resolution and minimal losses with low-level signals._

https://rogershifi.de/produkte/produkte/produkte-elektronik/lindemanns-limetree-headphone/


----------



## JWahl (Sep 2, 2020)

DjBobby said:


> I agree for the ESS digital attenuator, but am a little bit confused for the Soloist.
> 
> Because Lindemann quotes for the Muses 72320: _High-class *analog volume control *provided by MUSES 72320. The analog volume control comes from the studio sector and is currently representing the measure of all things. It ensures a very high resolution and minimal losses with low-level signals._
> 
> https://rogershifi.de/produkte/produkte/produkte-elektronik/lindemanns-limetree-headphone/



The Muses is an analog stepped-attenuator IC.  Think of how a resistor-ladder DAC uses tiny resistors laser-trimmed into the substrate.  This is similar, except a set of resistors inside the chip reduce the volume in tandem with the setting on the rotary encoder.  The rotary encoder sends a digital-control signal to the IC telling it which resistor values in the IC to choose (Well technically, to a microcontroller, then to the IC).  From what I've read about the Muses, the advantage of it is that the designer doesn't have to use built-in op-amps for the IC, and thus Burson is using their discrete op-amps with it.  *I think* the op-amps serve to buffer the output of the IC so current-delivery remains consistent to the following stage of the amp.

In other words, although the IC is controlled digitally, the signal itself undergoes no analog-to-digital or digital-to-analog conversion.  Some will manually do this with relays and discrete resistors, but this consumes significant space and cost.  I see the Muses as a superior engineering compromise to the unwieldy relay-resistor implementations.


----------



## raoultrifan

DjBobby said:


> I agree for the ESS digital attenuator, but am a little bit confused for the Soloist.
> 
> Because Lindemann quotes for the Muses 72320: _High-class *analog volume control *provided by MUSES 72320. The analog volume control comes from the studio sector and is currently representing the measure of all things. It ensures a very high resolution and minimal losses with low-level signals._
> 
> https://rogershifi.de/produkte/produkte/produkte-elektronik/lindemanns-limetree-headphone/



It's exactly like in Conductor V2, a rotary knob and not an actual analogue potentiometer, like in the older versions of Soloist.

However, inside the MUSES7230 everything that happens is at the analogue level, the sound is not getting digitized at all.

So YES, the volume control is analogue indeed, but the knob itself is not a regular analogue potentiometer, and that means that Johnson thermal noise will be non-existent and channel separation and channel imbalance would be better in every aspect vs. the old carbon tape potentiometer.


----------



## Sam Spade

DjBobby said:


> Would be very interesting to compare the Composer 3X + Soloist 3X combo vs. the Conductor 3X.
> On the one hand the Conductor has an edge over the Composer featuring double dac chips, on the other hand the analogue volume control of the Soloist IMO, has still an advantage over the digital one in the Conductor.


I have the conductor 3x reference. It is sublime. As a head amp, preamp or DAC. I did a brain dump review of it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-conductor-3x.24156/reviews

I know it is $1000 more, but the DAC is unbelievable, It kicked my other DAC sources in the butt.  So if you have the cash, I suggest considering getting it. 

If you don't, then I'm sure the soloist will be sensational with whatever you pair it with. 

Oh and I'm paired with LCD3s, LCDxc's and a hi end Rotel power amp/Dali tower speakers. Well not extreme hi end, but it would be a $10k combo if I had to replace it. 

The Conductor made everything sound better. Including AV, not just music.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> The Muses is an analog stepped-attenuator IC.  Think of how a resistor-ladder DAC uses tiny resistors laser-trimmed into the substrate.  This is similar, except a set of resistors inside the chip reduce the volume in tandem with the setting on the rotary encoder.  The rotary encoder sends a digital-control signal to the IC telling it which resistor values in the IC to choose (Well technically, to a microcontroller, then to the IC).  From what I've read about the Muses, the advantage of it is that the designer doesn't have to use built-in op-amps for the IC, and thus Burson is using their discrete op-amps with it.  *I think* the op-amps serve to buffer the output of the IC so current-delivery remains consistent to the following stage of the amp.
> 
> In other words, although the IC is controlled digitally, the signal itself undergoes no analog-to-digital or digital-to-analog conversion.  Some will manually do this with relays and discrete resistors, but this consumes significant space and cost.  I see the Muses as a superior engineering compromise to the unwieldy relay-resistor implementations.


So Jwahl and @raoultrifan, do your posts above mean that my conductor 3X volume control will perform just as well as the new Soloist for my Audeze LCD3 and LCDxs planars and rotel power amp/ dali speakers? 

Although even if it isn't as good I can't see myself adding a soloist. 

I won't ever use IEM's with the CX3R. I do have some Shure SE530's that I love, but would only use with my A&KSP1000M when I need IEM's. 

Oh and some Sennheiser PMX686G sports headphones that I will only use with my A&K AK70, that's my running, gym, cycling and snow skiing combo as it's smaller in size and cheaper and If I kill it I won't be as upset as the more expensive gear, and it's smaller so it's a great package for active use.


----------



## raoultrifan

Conductor 3X has built-in DAC chips 32-bit volume attenuator, while Soloist 3X has a separate chip to do volume control.

There's not a general rule to state what's good or bad and both ways of controlling the output volume are perfectly accepted in the Hi-Fi world as providing a better channel imbalance vs. the analogue potentiometer.


----------



## Sam Spade

raoultrifan said:


> Conductor 3X has built-in DAC chips 32-bit volume attenuator, while Soloist 3X has a separate chip to do volume control.
> 
> There's not a general rule to state what's good or bad and both ways of controlling the output volume are perfectly accepted in the Hi-Fi world as providing a better channel imbalance vs. the analogue potentiometer.


Thanks
I guess if there is a difference then it's likely to be imperceptible. So I don't have to feel like I'm missing out on anything


----------



## DjBobby

Sam Spade said:


> I have the conductor 3x reference. It is sublime. As a head amp, preamp or DAC. I did a brain dump review of it here: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-conductor-3x.24156/reviews
> 
> I know it is $1000 more, but the DAC is unbelievable, It kicked my other DAC sources in the butt.  So if you have the cash, I suggest considering getting it.
> 
> ...


I already have Conductor 3, completely agree with you. I was more interested to compare it with the Soloist because of the volume control difference.


----------



## Sam Spade

DjBobby said:


> I already have Conductor 3, completely agree with you. I was more interested to compare it with the Soloist because of the volume control difference.


raoultrifan suggests the difference is marginal if any. I can email my contact at Burson and see what they say. They are always so helpful.


----------



## DjBobby

Sam Spade said:


> raoultrifan suggests the difference is marginal if any. I can email my contact at Burson and see what they say. They are always so helpful.


The C3 is magnificent, using it every day as my primary source (out of many laying around). 
Only somehow I couldn't never get used to the digital attenuators in general, nothing to do with the C3. I've read the ESS papers explaining the tech and why does the 32 bit digital beat the analogue, in their opinion. Only for my aging ears the analogue volume control sounds more natural and more "logical" for the lack of better word.


----------



## raoultrifan

Let's wait few more weeks and do a side-by-side compare.


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> So Jwahl and @raoultrifan, do your posts above mean that my conductor 3X volume control will perform just as well as the new Soloist for my Audeze LCD3 and LCDxs planars and rotel power amp/ dali speakers?
> 
> Although even if it isn't as good I can't see myself adding a soloist.
> 
> ...



To be honest, if you’ve already got the Conductor 3 Reference, the Soloist would likely be no better or perhaps slightly detrimental.  The internals appear more similar to the Performance series with which it shares a namesake.

I think the Soloist is more intended for people who really like their own DAC, and would rather the internal DAC be swapped for a good analog volume control. If I wasn’t so inseparable from my RME now, I’d probably go for the Conductor and keep things simpler, but I value it’s features too much.


----------



## raoultrifan

By looking to the internals of Soloist X Performance I really think that the preamp and output stage are pretty much the same as the C3 Reference.

I expect a similar THD+N on both, but I think that Soloist X will have a darker background, due to the different input stage and more granular gain.


----------



## ishmaelk

I preordered the new Soloist and the Composer, and when I started having the same doubts (I thought I may just get the C3 R), I contacted Burson.
Alex from Burson told me the new Soloist 3XP and Composer were the best headphone amp and the best dac they had ever made.
He said the combo Composer+Soloist had slightly better performance overall than the Composer 3XR.
With the presale offer under 1800$, it all sounded very interesting.


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> I preordered the new Soloist and the Composer, and when I started having the same doubts (I thought I may just get the C3 R), I contacted Burson.
> Alex from Burson told me the new Soloist 3XP and Composer were the best headphone amp and the best dac they had ever made.
> He said the combo Composer+Soloist had slightly better performance overall than the Composer 3XR.
> With the presale offer under 1800$, it all sounded very interesting.


Alex is a straight up guy. He'd be telling the truth i reckon. But i suspect the difference between the pair and the conductor 3x would be slim


----------



## rmsanger

In the various reviews I've seen/watched around the Conductor 3XR & 3XP the general feedback has been extremely positive with possibly only the DAC holding it back a bit.   I'm wondering if the Soloist 3XP for the amp section is comparable to the 3XR or 3XP?  Will it likely be as good or better than those?

So you can get a Soloist 3XP and a Topping D90/MHDT Orchid/SMSL M400 / Holo Audio Spring 2 lvl 1 for the same price as the Conductor 3XR.  I would assume you can get better performance out of the separates but the AIO option does represent ease of choice and the beauty of an AIO solution is there.


----------



## ishmaelk

The difference in performance between the 3XR and combo is probably, like Sam said, slim. 
Alex himself said "slightly" when he referred to the better performance compared to the 3XR. 
And I think the combo is priced accordingly. It's not like it's priced way above the 3XR.


----------



## ishmaelk

rmsanger said:


> In the various reviews I've seen/watched around the Conductor 3XR & 3XP the general feedback has been extremely positive with possibly only the DAC holding it back a bit.   I'm wondering if the Soloist 3XP for the amp section is comparable to the 3XR or 3XP?  Will it likely be as good or better than those?
> 
> So you can get a Soloist 3XP and a Topping D90/MHDT Orchid/SMSL M400 / Holo Audio Spring 2 lvl 1 for the same price as the Conductor 3XR.  I would assume you can get better performance out of the separates but the AIO option does represent ease of choice and the beauty of an AIO solution is there.


More than for the performance, I chose the pair more for convenience. I can always, later on, use the Soloist with any other dac if I chose to change, or move the dac to another system and keep the Soloist for amping purposes.


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> More than for the performance, I chose the pair more for convenience. I can always, later on, use the Soloist with any other dac if I chose to change, or move the dac to another system and keep the Soloist for amping purposes.


I got the conductor 3XR and Audeze LCD 3s as a pair in an unbelievably good pre release deal. I didn't expect to replace my musical fidelity nuvista as a preamp but i have. The burson is better. That was a massive surprise. The nuvista is remarkable. Im sad to let it go. https://hometheaterreview.com/musical-fidelity-nu-vista-preamp-reviewed/

The dac beat all my current options. The synergy of the burson and the Audeze is awesome. I needed closed back and have LCDxc now too. If burson called me and asked if i wanted to switch to the 2 box solution for free i would for 1 reason. I'm assuming the combo would give me more inputs. 

The SQ is unbelievable as a head amp, pre amp and dac. I wrote a rambling brain dump review on it here https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-conductor-3x.24156/reviews

@raoultrifan wrote a much better review there too 😄

Not that i do this regularly but the combo i have reaches insane volume levels with no audible distortion. It's easy to turn it up so loud so when your wife taps you on the shoulder and you lake the headphones off they sound like a pair of bookshelf speakers. And you don't even reaalise it's so loud. 

If you are looking at burson get on their mailing list. The pre release offers are great. Balanced has worked really well for me with headphones and preamp. 

And my Astell and Kern SP1000M ran the lcd3s well single ended. But a balanced 4 pole 2.5 mm cardas parsec cable and the LCD3s are unbelievable on my A&K. And the A&K runs the LCDxc unbelievably.


----------



## Sam Spade (Sep 24, 2020)

rmsanger said:


> In the various reviews I've seen/watched around the Conductor 3XR & 3XP the general feedback has been extremely positive with possibly only the DAC holding it back a bit.   I'm wondering if the Soloist 3XP for the amp section is comparable to the 3XR or 3XP?  Will it likely be as good or better than those?
> 
> So you can get a Soloist 3XP and a Topping D90/MHDT Orchid/SMSL M400 / Holo Audio Spring 2 lvl 1 for the same price as the Conductor 3XR.  I would assume you can get better performance out of the separates but the AIO option does represent ease of choice and the beauty of an AIO solution is there.


If Alex says the soloist 3XR is as good or better a head amp/preamp as the conductor I'd trust him. Ill post about this.

Check this but isn't the Conductor 3XR dual dacs fully seperate channels and the performance is only 1 dac. The performance probably also isn't as good preamp/head amp I'd check the configuration and specs. . Having said that if i only had the base performance model with vivid opamps I'd still be ecstatic 😄 i truly believe that Bursons products are at the cutting edge for performance. Outstanding value too. You can get better but at what cost? And how much better? At this level of performance the headphones and/or speakers you use will struggle to have the resolution to distinguish significantly between the electronics. But matching gear is also important. Is there a DAC/amp that anyone would be equally happy running sennheiser 800s and audeze planars?

I dont want to sound like a brand snob but are the best topping DACs as good as bursons? This is a genuine honest question. I havent tried the topping d90. 

Note i have a topping d10 and an ifi iNano that are going back and forth between my pc desktop system as a DAC and my car as a USB to SPDIF converter into my helix ultra DSP. I haven't yet worked out my preference but the are both great products the nano might win in the car due to bluetooth functionality. But i know car hifi buffs competing in SQ comps strongly using topping d10 as a USB to SPDIF convertor.


----------



## Sam Spade (Sep 24, 2020)

ishmaelk said:


> The difference in performance between the 3XR and combo is probably, like Sam said, slim.
> Alex himself said "slightly" when he referred to the better performance compared to the 3XR.
> And I think the combo is priced accordingly. It's not like it's priced way above the 3XR.


Alex is a dead set legend. Completely understated with his claims and straight out honest if he doesnt know something.

Chris at Audeze is the same. Two great companies with outstanding service and unbelievable quality, performance and value products. 

I have no conflict of interest here. Just a customer. And bought both the C3X and LCD3 without listening based on reviews and the exceptional help from chris and Alex. They were very generous with their time. Ive never bought new gear unauditioned before. I thought it would be good. It massively exceeded my expectations


----------



## raoultrifan (Sep 25, 2020)

Sam Spade said:


> If Alex says the soloist 3XR is as good or better a head amp/preamp as the conductor I'd trust him. Ill post about this.


The miracle just happened yesterday:





*Very well packed, two boxes and lot of white thick foam that protects the device properly.*





*Balanced and unbalanced plugs can be seen. Worth mentioning that the small 4-pin jack has also an external Y-type adapter to accommodate 3-pin headsets + microphone (yes, it has mic passthrough)*





*Same shiny and beautiful design as we were used to from previous Performance series*





*Both inputs and outputs are buffered by V6 Vivid opamps inside. You can also notice the microphone input jack from mid-bottom*​
Soloist 3XR has three real gains built-in and the Low gain is low-enough to drive IEMs and other sensitive headphones. With my LCD-2F I need to pump up the volume to 95-99% to drive them really loud, while when using the Medium gain 40% would be more than enough to get it at about the same loudness. High gain is very loud indeed, so I need to be careful with the volume knob even when using Hifiman HE-560 (not easy to drive planars).




*Main menu on LCD*​The default gain is Medium, but I would personally recommend to leave it at Low and use a higher volume level, because you never know what headphones you will connect and drive your ears nuts. 

*


Ability to choose from RCA/XLR inputs, Headphones/Preamp outputs and the internal Gain*





*From what I see on the motherboard, we have the same output stage transistors, so theoretically we might achieve a similar output power as the C3X*





*The TO-92 case transistors that we were used to see inside C3R/C3XR have been replaced with SMD ones, so heat dissipation might be better due to the direct contact with the PCB. Also, do notice the DC-adjust blue variable resistors, just like inside the V6 opamps*





*MUSES 72320 volume controller and the big decoupling capacitors around*​
What I've immediately noticed was a slight background noise reduction when using the Low-gain, compared with C3X. It's not a night & day difference, but it's definitely there. So, regarding the background noise only, S3XR has it lower than C3XR that has it lower than C3R (compared on the unbalanced jack plugs). I've tested the above by using my very sensitive KSX AS10 IEMs which are having an 106 dB/mW or 121 dB/V SPL.

I noticed that specs show that Soloist has 2x7.5W while 3CX has 2x5W on 16 Ohms load, so Soloist might actually be a bit more "potent" on this area as well.



Sam Spade said:


> Check this but isn't the Conductor 3XR dual dacs fully seperate channels and the performance is only 1 dac. The performance probably also isn't as good preamp/head amp I'd check the configuration and specs.


3CX has indeed two DAC chips inside and, at least theoretically, it's dual-mono design is better than the single-DAC configuration. However, in real world the differences may not be noticed, at least as much as the appearance and size differences between the Reference and Performance versions.


----------



## ishmaelk

raoultrifan said:


> The miracle just happened yesterday:
> 
> 
> *Very well packed, two boxes and lot of white thick foam that protects the device properly.*
> ...


Other than background noise reduction, how's the performance compared to the C3X? How's the soundstage, imaging, etc.? What DAC are you feeding it?
I'm anxious to get mine. I ordered the combo 15 days ago and I wasn't expecting anything earlier than mid October.
By the way, I love these new Burson designs.


----------



## DjBobby

raoultrifan said:


> The miracle just happened yesterday:
> 
> 
> *Very well packed, two boxes and lot of white thick foam that protects the device properly.*
> ...


Thank you for nice pre-review, looking forward to hear you listening impressions. 
Only one question about the background noise: ist it volume dependent like on the FUN, or constant like on the C3?


----------



## ishmaelk

A few more things, @raoultrifan, do you have any idea when your Soloist was dispatched? Did you get an email with the tracking info and all?
How long ago did you buy it? 
Did you get the Composer too or only the Soloist?
Thanks.


----------



## raoultrifan

ishmaelk said:


> Other than background noise reduction, how's the performance compared to the C3X? How's the soundstage, imaging, etc.? What DAC are you feeding it?[...]


Didn't really got much time to test it, but I promise that today I'll A/B test it against C3X.



DjBobby said:


> [...]
> Only one question about the background noise: ist it volume dependent like on the FUN, or constant like on the C3?


Background noise is dependant on gain level only, but not to volume knob level, which is expected in a digital volume controlled headamp. So, FUN with volume knob at min. is almost dead silent, while S3XP might have a slight hiss with IEMs having a sensitivity higher than 105dB/V. Important thing is that S3XP is a bit more silent than C3XR.


----------



## Sam Spade

raoultrifan said:


> The miracle just happened yesterday:
> 
> 
> *Very well packed, two boxes and lot of white thick foam that protects the device properly.*
> ...



OK I have now realised some things. And I so wish that Burson had named the composer something different not starting with "C" so it is less confusing with acronyms. 

And I am really, really so not trying to rain on anyones parade who have preordered any of this stuff, as I fully expect once you get it, it will be completely awesome. When I said this:

Sam Spade said:


> Check this but isn't the Conductor 3XR dual dacs fully seperate channels and the performance is only 1 dac. The performance probably also isn't as good preamp/head amp I'd check the configuration and specs.


Here I was talking about the Soloist but had confused that the Soloist 3X Performance had a DAC but it doesn't, it is "just" a headamp/preamp. 

But I then realised that the Composer 3X performance is just a single DAC, not dual like the Conductor 3X Reference. At least I think that is right. 

But in the end, if Alex says that the Conductor 3XR and the package deal of the Composer 3X Performance and Soloist 3X performance are very similar in terms of performance I wouldn't doubt him. Given their linked pedigree, one dac versus 2 and digital vs analogue volume control are likely to be infinitesimally small and I reckon if I turned up at Burson with my LCD3s it would take me all day to pick a winner and then if I put a blindfold on I wouldn't be able to tell which was which 

Given the closeness in price and probable almost exact performance, I think the decision on which to buy comes down to whether you want 1 or 2 boxes. 

This also leaves me wondering, are there going to be "reference" versions of the Composer 3X Performance and Soloist 3X performance, as there is a Conductor 3X Reference and a Conductor 3 Reference?

I also think you made one error @raoultrifan as I think the Conductor 3x reference is 7.5wpc balanced and the Soloist 3X performance is 8wpc balanced. 

That's marginal, and the most important take home message is if you are going to used balanced headphones/cables getting a balanced version is great. 

But if you are using unbalanced headphones then DON'T get the balanced version as it HALVES your power.   

Assuming that you don't need balanced for its use as a preamp. And if you do 3.75 watts is probably enough to cause hearing loss with most headphones anyway............

And thanks once again for the great (p)review  

Cheers
Sam


----------



## raoultrifan

ishmaelk said:


> A few more things, @raoultrifan, do you have any idea when your Soloist was dispatched? Did you get an email with the tracking info and all?
> How long ago did you buy it?
> Did you get the Composer too or only the Soloist?
> Thanks.


This is the first unit dispatched and yes, I got a tracking no. too. This is a test and review unit and this is why I received it earlier, but I might buy it if I will find it to be better than my C3X; till now S3XP got a slight advantage over the C3XR on the hiss, the smaller size case and the 3-gain adjust, so it might be a keeper after all.


----------



## ishmaelk

raoultrifan said:


> This is the first unit dispatched and yes, I got a tracking no. too. This is a test and review unit and this is why I received it earlier, but I might buy it if I will find it to be better than my C3X; till now S3XP got a slight advantage over the C3XR on the hiss, the smaller size case and the 3-gain adjust, so it might be a keeper after all.


I'm looking forward to your review!


----------



## raoultrifan

Sam Spade said:


> I also think you made one error @raoultrifan as I think the Conductor 3x reference is 7.5wpc balanced and the Soloist 3X performance is 8wpc balanced.


Hey, thanks, I was definitely looking to the 3XP instead of 3XR, so yes...we're comparing 7.5W on the Conductor 3XR vs. 8W on the Soloist 3X Perf, so about the same output power after all.


----------



## Sam Spade (Sep 25, 2020)

raoultrifan said:


> Hey, thanks, I was definitely looking to the 3XP instead of 3XR, so yes...we're comparing 7.5W on the Conductor 3XR vs. 8W on the Soloist 3X Perf, so about the same output power after all.


Yes about the same. Soloist looks like an absolute killer. 

"The Soloist 3X-Performance spits out 8000mW in XLR and 4000mW single-ended. Yet, it can drive headphones up to 110db sensitivity without detectable current noise. There is simply nothing like it in the industry."

Not that the noise floor diff over C3XR is an issue for me on audeze lcd3 or lcdxc and I'm never going to plug my shure 530SE in anyway and im not sure they are that efficient. it isnt through my RB1080 Rotel 200wpc power amp and dali suite 3.5s either. 

How many of you use the bursons as preamps as well as headamps? Thats my old MF nuvista in the foreground in the box with an X100 pre i need to sell too.


----------



## raoultrifan

Sam Spade said:


> Yes about the same. Soloist looks like an absolute killer.
> 
> "The Soloist 3X-Performance spits out 8000mW in XLR and 4000mW single-ended. Yet, it can drive headphones up to 110db sensitivity without detectable current noise. There is simply nothing like it in the industry."


Now I got some INSANE figures for output power, comparable with the ones I found in Conductor 3X Ref. and Conductor 3 Ref., but still a bit higher, check this out guys:




*At 30 Ohms resistive load it starts to distort gently at about 15.75 Watts of RMS power!*​Notice the "tube-like" rounded corners instead of flat ones, like in normal solid-state amplifiers, when amplifier approaches the clipping limits. This gentle bending of the corners is very similar with what can be seen on tube distortions, just below started to clip.

Seems that Soloist 3XP has about 1.5W more power per channel than the Conductor 3X I had tested few months ago, so 10% more pure power for the listeners. This definitely makes it the most powerful headphones amplifier I ever touched and seen personally and probably one of the most powerful in the world!

Given the clear advantages over the Conductor 3X Reference built-in amplifier (more power, three adjustable gains, lower hiss, smaller size, both RCA & XLR inputs) the Soloist 3X Performance is definitely a keeper for me! Hope this new Soloist will be a keeper for all Head-Fi'ers that are in need for a really beefy headphones amplifier that works with both balanced & non-balanced sources and headphones and has a built-in pre-amplifier too.

Worth mentioning that Soloist's internal gain works for pre-out too.


----------



## Slim1970

raoultrifan said:


> Now I got some INSANE figures for output power, comparable with the ones I found in Conductor 3X Ref. and Conductor 3 Ref., but still a bit higher, check this out guys:
> 
> 
> *At 30 Ohms resistive load it starts to distort gently at about 15.75 Watts of RMS power!*​Notice the "tube-like" rounded corners instead of flat ones, like in normal solid-state amplifiers, when amplifier approaches the clipping limits. This gentle bending of the corners is very similar with what can be seen on tube distortions, just below started to clip.
> ...


How is the bass and midrange presentation on the Soloist?


----------



## ishmaelk

I'm sure many of you have already watched this, but this review is pretty thorough and includes comparisons with other amps like the Topping A90, Hugo TT2 and Bottlehead Mainline.
*Burson Soloist 3X Headphone Amp Review - New tech + old classic = wow!*


----------



## raoultrifan

Slim1970 said:


> How is the bass and midrange presentation on the Soloist?


Soloist is perfectly transparent, so it's all about the input source you're using. However, bass is very fast and it strikes with authority, as it should be for such a beefy amplifier.

I found out that frequency response is very good too, especially for an amplifier that is AC coupled: -0.1dB @20Hz and -0.25dB @20khz.

I mostly listened to the balanced XLR output and soundstage is very large, probably due to the very good separation between the channels (well, as expected from an audio device that has dedicated power regulators for each of the four internal amplifiers).




*THD @1KHz and harmonic profile - mostly 2nd harmonic dominant, which is benign*





*THD versus frequency*
​


----------



## ishmaelk

@raoultrifan  How long can you keep the Soloist before it moves on to the next reviewer? I'm just curious.


----------



## DjBobby

raoultrifan said:


> Now I got some INSANE figures for output power, comparable with the ones I found in Conductor 3X Ref. and Conductor 3 Ref., but still a bit higher, check this out guys:
> 
> 
> *At 30 Ohms resistive load it starts to distort gently at about 15.75 Watts of RMS power!*​Notice the "tube-like" rounded corners instead of flat ones, like in normal solid-state amplifiers, when amplifier approaches the clipping limits. This gentle bending of the corners is very similar with what can be seen on tube distortions, just below started to clip.
> ...


This is, I guess, on highest gain setting? Could you post the graphs also for the medium and low gain? Particularly interested in voltage decrease. Thanks a lot.


----------



## raoultrifan

@ishmaelk, Well, given one of my above messages _"Given the clear advantages over the Conductor 3X Reference built-in amplifier (more power, three adjustable gains, lower hiss, smaller size, both RCA & XLR inputs) the Soloist 3X Performance is definitely a keeper for me!"_ I am not sure I want to give it away, so I'm waiting for Burson to send me an invoice for it.

Also, the built-in preamplifier works like a charm, without any added noise or distortions; basically the THD+N measured at the XLR-out is pretty much the same as the one from the XLR-in. This is indeed a great preamp that reminds me of how Conductor V2 was designed few years back (it used a similar volume control chip and it worked perfectly).


----------



## raoultrifan (Sep 28, 2020)

DjBobby said:


> This is, I guess, on highest gain setting? Could you post the graphs also for the medium and low gain? Particularly interested in voltage decrease. Thanks a lot.


For the tested Soloist 3XP:
1.6V RMS - Low gain
19V RMS - Medium gain
28V RMS - High gain (there's a big margin left as gain reserve, volume is at around 85 now)
The device I've tested might be a pre-production board, so for other devices the built-in gain might be a little bit different (not by a big margin for sure)
.


----------



## ishmaelk

raoultrifan said:


> For the tested Soloist 3XP:
> 1.6V RMS - Low gain
> 19V RMS - Medium gain
> 28V RMS - High gain (there's a big margin left as gain reserve, volume is at around 85 now)
> The device I've tested might be a pre-production board, so for other devices the built-in gain might be a little bit different (not by a big margin for sure).


I can't imagine ever using the high gain if the medium already provides 19V RMS!


----------



## ishmaelk

raoultrifan said:


> @ishmaelk, Well, given one of my above messages _"Given the clear advantages over the Conductor 3X Reference built-in amplifier (more power, three adjustable gains, lower hiss, smaller size, both RCA & XLR inputs) the Soloist 3X Performance is definitely a keeper for me!"_ I am not sure I want to give it away, so I'm waiting for Burson to send me an invoice for it.
> 
> Also, the built-in preamplifier works like a charm, without any added noise or distortions; basically the THD+N measured at the XLR-out is pretty much the same as the one from the XLR-in. This is indeed a great preamp that reminds me of how Conductor V2 was designed few years back (it used a similar volume control chip and it worked perfectly).


The Conductor V2 is a terrific piece of gear. 
I have preordered the combo, but I would've been happy for years with a V2 or a V2+ and I don't think I would've been tempted to upgrade at the moment had I had one.
I only moved on to upgrade because I was coming from a Conductor SL 1793 and a Soloist SL MKII. Too bad I already sold them (they sold like hot cakes, it took me just a few days to sell them), because I would've liked to have them when I receive the new Soloist and compare them.


----------



## DjBobby

raoultrifan said:


> For the tested Soloist 3XP:
> 1.6V RMS - Low gain
> 19V RMS - Medium gain
> 28V RMS - High gain (there's a big margin left as gain reserve, volume is at around 85 now)
> The device I've tested might be a pre-production board, so for other devices the built-in gain might be a little bit different (not by a big margin for sure).


Thank you so much. Huge voltage reserve indeed! 
Do you maybe know how these 3 gain settings correspond to 2 gain settings in C3R?


----------



## raoultrifan

ishmaelk said:


> I can't imagine ever using the high gain if the medium already provides 19V RMS!


I was using my HE-560 with High gain setting and it was fine, although I do prefer the Medium one. Most of the power unleashes after passing the 80 marking on the volume knob, so listening on the highest gain setting below 50-60 on the volume knob might be fine for low-sensitivity cans.

I bet HE-6 or HE-6 will love High gain. 

However, for all of my headphones I find the first two gain settings as being ideal. I'm using LCD-2F with both Low and Medium setting and it's all fine.

I do prefer the "sweet-spot" between 50-70 readings on the volume level. I can quickly move the volume knob on left-right without being worried that the volume will dramatically change (like it happens after passing 80 reading).


----------



## canfabulous

Don’t suppose anyone has heard this with the Abyss 1266?


----------



## rmsanger

canfabulous said:


> Don’t suppose anyone has heard this with the Abyss 1266?



X2... I've been eying the Flux FA-10 ($750) and pending Volot ($2.5k) for my 1266's but am now interested in the Soloist.  I was going to pass on the conductor as I think I can do better on a separate DAC rather than an AIO.   But if the Soloist has a much improved amplification stage I can avoid going with the fully balanced volot.


----------



## Sam Spade (Sep 28, 2020)

rmsanger said:


> X2... I've been eying the Flux FA-10 ($750) and pending Volot ($2.5k) for my 1266's but am now interested in the Soloist.  I was going to pass on the conductor as I think I can do better on a separate DAC rather than an AIO.   But if the Soloist has a much improved amplification stage I can avoid going with the fully balanced volot.


The soloist is fully balanced but less than half the price of the Volot? 

I have the Conductor 3Xref and I think the DAC is sublime but I haven't compared it to any of the latest DAC options. Still it is cheaper than the Volot and you get the DAC included. But my LCD3s and LCDxc are probably easier to drive than your cans.


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 28, 2020)

Sam Spade said:


> The soloist is fully balanced but less than half the price of the Volot?
> 
> I have the Conductor 3Xref and I think the DAC is sublime but I haven't compared it to any of the latest DAC options. Still it is cheaper than the Volot and you get the DAC included. But my LCD3s and LCDxc are probably easier to drive than your cans.



I don't doubt the value of your Conductor 3XR unit I just think for $1k - $1.5k I can do better for a stand alone DAC (Bryston BDA-2, MHDT Orchid, Holo Spring 2 lvl 1).

In terms of Amplification the Soloist will slate right in between the FA-10 and the Volot for price but will be down on power (16 watts/channel @ 32 ohm vs. 4 watts/channel @ 32 ohm).  Based upon the design I assume the Soloist will provide better quality power than the FA-10 but still remains to be seen on the Volot.  Hence I think the Soloist + stand alone DAC might be the sweet spot for value to driver upper tier HPs.

We'll see as we get some more reviews out in circulation.

Also not to sound obtuse but are we sure that the Soloist is a truly balanced amplifier from soup to nuts?  You can see in the volot the left and right channel are clearly separated and redundant for everything; whereas, the conductor layout looks a bit messy.  Maybe I'm not thinking about this incorrectly?


----------



## Sam Spade

rmsanger said:


> I don't doubt the value of your Conductor 3XR unit I just think for $1k - $1.5k I can do better for a stand alone DAC (Bryston BDA-2, MHDT Orchid, Holo Spring 2 lvl 1).
> 
> In terms of Amplification the Soloist will slate right in between the FA-10 and the Volot for price but will be down on power (16 watts/channel @ 32 ohm vs. 4 watts/channel @ 32 ohm).  Based upon the design I assume the Soloist will provide better quality power than the FA-10 but still remains to be seen on the Volot.  Hence I think the Soloist + stand alone DAC might be the sweet spot for value to driver upper tier HPs.
> 
> ...


There are raoul and passion for sounds reviews/notes. Plus burson are very honest to deal with they dont fib. It is compact so that might make it messy. The soloist looks like it edges out the conductor as an amp by a bit which might be a factor with your cans but not mine. I can make my ears bleed already 🤣. The composer is single dac though CX3 is dual balanced. I'm happy with a 1 box solution and when i got it pre release with LCD3s it was a bargain. Now it's almost as expensive to get the LCD3s alone here in oz due to dollar etc.  I'm not sure where you are but if you got the soloist at pre release price and wanted to upgrade youd probably get most of your money back selling it. I have an addicted to audio shop opening sometime soon in adelaide i might have to take my gear and try some diff dacs


----------



## Sam Spade

rmsanger said:


> I don't doubt the value of your Conductor 3XR unit I just think for $1k - $1.5k I can do better for a stand alone DAC (Bryston BDA-2, MHDT Orchid, Holo Spring 2 lvl 1).
> 
> In terms of Amplification the Soloist will slate right in between the FA-10 and the Volot for price but will be down on power (16 watts/channel @ 32 ohm vs. 4 watts/channel @ 32 ohm).  Based upon the design I assume the Soloist will provide better quality power than the FA-10 but still remains to be seen on the Volot.  Hence I think the Soloist + stand alone DAC might be the sweet spot for value to driver upper tier HPs.
> 
> ...


Oh and i know its not critical for many people here i think? But the C3X didn't just solve my headphone problems it seriously upgraded my main Dali/rotel/cambridge audio main speaker based system and beat my musical fidelity nuvista preamp and i never expected that. Burson just seem to always underpromise and overdeliver.


----------



## raoultrifan

canfabulous said:


> Don’t suppose anyone has heard this with the Abyss 1266?


Soloist 3XP has an invariable performance with the load, so these cans will be driven to about 130dB SPL!

88dB @1mW
98dB @10mW
108dB @100mW
118dB @1W
128dB @10W

120dB will be reached at approx. 1.6W  (8.65V RMS), so take care when using the Highest Gain setting to not damage your hearing!


----------



## raoultrifan

rmsanger said:


> I've been eying the Flux FA-10 ($750) and pending Volot ($2.5k) for my 1266's but am now interested in the Soloist.


Pretty similar output power between the Soloist and Flux FA-10 or Volot headamps, but completely different internal and external design. It would be interesting a direct compare between Soloist and FA-10.


----------



## raoultrifan

rmsanger said:


> In terms of Amplification the Soloist will slate right in between the FA-10 and the Volot for price but will be down on power (16 watts/channel @ 32 ohm vs. 4 watts/channel @ 32 ohm).


You need too look on the scope measurements I've done few posts above: Soloist starts to bend its edges (clipping) at around 15W/channel @32Ohms and 1.3W @600 Ohms, so pretty close to the Flux headamps. Burson was always very conservative when publishing the specs for their gear, probably because they don't want to make much fuzz around it.


----------



## canfabulous

raoultrifan said:


> Soloist 3XP has an invariable performance with the load, so these cans will be driven to about 130dB SPL!
> 
> 88dB @1mW
> 98dB @10mW
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## canfabulous

I was looking at this amp again today, including a read of the manual.  It seems like conversion of the pre-out XLR to RCA would need a special convertor compared to using a standard adapter (related to direct coupling) - can anyone confirm that I have this correct?   (I need to daisy chain from my DAC which only has one set of outputs to a tube amp).

This one is really temping as it looks like a great little amp without breaking the bank!


----------



## Slim1970

canfabulous said:


> I was looking at this amp again today, including a read of the manual.  It seems like conversion of the pre-out XLR to RCA would need a special convertor compared to using a standard adapter (related to direct coupling) - can anyone confirm that I have this correct?   (I need to daisy chain from my DAC which only has one set of outputs to a tube amp).
> 
> This one is really temping as it looks like a great little amp without breaking the bank!


You are reading it right. Since the pre-outs are balanced if you want to connect it to a single ended amp you would need a balanced to SE converter. The only one I've been able to find is this one:

Jensen PC-2XR


----------



## Sam Spade (Sep 29, 2020)

canfabulous said:


> I was looking at this amp again today, including a read of the manual.  It seems like conversion of the pre-out XLR to RCA would need a special convertor compared to using a standard adapter (related to direct coupling) - can anyone confirm that I have this correct?   (I need to daisy chain from my DAC which only has one set of outputs to a tube amp).
> 
> This one is really temping as it looks like a great little amp without breaking the bank!


Im sure you can get others too and custom made. I'd check with burson about configuration. But my conductor3xref is a great preamp. I have an analog and coax digital inputs from my cambridge cd/dac and all my AV using the TV as a switch box hdmi input toslink out and a dab+ tuner. But my cambridge 840c and rotel ra1080 both have rca and balanced xlr. If they didn't i probably would have bought conductor3 not 3x. Also the balanced option will halve your power with single ended headphones. But its still a lot of power and usually only a cable upgrade to go balanced. But i dont think there is an unbalaced soloist3 option unlike conductor3.


----------



## ishmaelk

@raoultrifan How is the testing going? Any idea when you'll have your review ready? 
Thanks!


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> @raoultrifan How is the testing going? Any idea when you'll have your review ready?
> Thanks!


Great soloist review here ishmaelk


----------



## ishmaelk

Sam Spade said:


> Great soloist review here ishmaelk



I watched it a few hours after it was uploaded. Great review. 
It's specially interesting what he says comparing the Soloist to the headphone amp in the TT2.


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 30, 2020)

Another review is up


----------



## canfabulous

High praise!  Nice code to extend the preorder price a little bit too. So tempting!


----------



## raoultrifan

ishmaelk said:


> @raoultrifan How is the testing going? Any idea when you'll have your review ready?
> Thanks!


Hello! Here it is: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-soloist-3x-performance.24591/reviews#item-review-24434. I concentrated mostly on the inside technology, tests and measurements, although the sound was flawless with an incredible power and punch (like the Conductor 3XR, but with a slightly lower background noise).


----------



## DjBobby

raoultrifan said:


> Hello! Here it is: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-soloist-3x-performance.24591/reviews#item-review-24434. I concentrated mostly on the inside technology, tests and measurements, although the sound was flawless with an incredible power and punch (like the Conductor 3XR, but with a slightly lower background noise).


Great review, with nice photos and graphs. As always, a pleasure to read. Which gain setting have you been using for the AKG K701?


----------



## ishmaelk

raoultrifan said:


> Hello! Here it is: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-soloist-3x-performance.24591/reviews#item-review-24434. I concentrated mostly on the inside technology, tests and measurements, although the sound was flawless with an incredible power and punch (like the Conductor 3XR, but with a slightly lower background noise).


Thanks. Like @DjBobby said, great review. I already commented it. 
It might be the amp I need too for the K701. I never found one that could make its bass substantial enough for my taste.


----------



## raoultrifan

DjBobby said:


> Great review, with nice photos and graphs. As always, a pleasure to read. Which gain setting have you been using for the AKG K701?


Thank you Bobby, the medium gain I was using. I found that sweet spot is somewhere between 50-70 volume reading on the LCD, meaning lowest measured THD and a safe value if touching/moving the rotary knob by mistake (volume will not insanely increase as it does when passing above the 85 volume marking). So, I prefer to adjust the gain based on the above "sweet spot".


----------



## raoultrifan

ishmaelk said:


> I never found one that could make its bass substantial enough for my taste.


I've modded mine a bit and bass increased in size and punch. I removed the rounded plastic foils from bottom of both drivers and placed some felt instead. I've also added some fabric between ears and drivers, but not to cover the middle of the coup, just 2/3 of the outter area only (the one from below the velour).


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> I watched it a few hours after it was uploaded. Great review.
> It's specially interesting what he says comparing the Soloist to the headphone amp in the TT2.


Yes. Then i watched the chord upsampling m scaler review and it blew my mind. It might be on my xmas list 🤣


----------



## Coztomba

Is anyone able to tell me the dimensions of the amp?  Burson lists it as 35x30x15cm but there is no way that it’s that big.  I assume that is the packaging which is no help.  Also does the display rotate with a vertical orientation like some of the other Burson amps?


----------



## raoultrifan

That is probably the size of the outer case. 

- Size without the volume knob and RCA plugs: 21.5 cm x 19.6 cm x 5.7 cm
- Size with the volume knob and the RCA plugs: 25 cm x 19.6 cm x 5.7 cm


----------



## raoultrifan

Coztomba said:


> Also does the display rotate with a vertical orientation like some of the other Burson amps?


No, it doesn't rotate like the C3.


----------



## Coztomba

raoultrifan said:


> No, it doesn't rotate like the C3.



Thanks mate.  Much appreciated.  I plan on ordering one of these next week,  I’ll used the code for the preorder price.  This will replace my 789.


----------



## Sam Spade

Coztomba said:


> Thanks mate.  Much appreciated.  I plan on ordering one of these next week,  I’ll used the code for the preorder price.  This will replace my 789.


I still havent felt the need to rotate my CX3ref. But it is sitting on top of a full size cd player.


----------



## Stourmead

I just ordered my Soloist 3X - its going to be a difficult wait until its delivered but I can't wait!!!


----------



## Ghooost

Agreed, ordered mine a couple days ago, counting down the days I get my shipping notification


----------



## Magic77 (Oct 3, 2020)

This amp looks awesome. I want one, just can’t afford it right now. I’ll have to continue using my SL MKII. But, looking forward to hearing new owner’s impressions.


----------



## raoultrifan

Magic77 said:


> I’ll have to continue using my SL MKII. But, looking forward to hearing new owner’s impressions.


If you'll buy one just post here some opinions about the two amps; it would be nice to compare both side-by-side.


----------



## Magic77

raoultrifan said:


> If you'll buy one just post here some opinions about the two amps; it would be nice to compare both side-by-side.


I will definitely do that if and when I get the new one. The funds are just not there right now.


----------



## Coztomba

Put my order in today!  This will serve as both a preamp for my iLoud MTM monitors and an upgrade from THX 789 SS amp.  It will be interesting to see how it compares. 
Since I've got the Icon HP8 the 789 seems just soooo flat, I can't go back to it.  The separation and soundstage just seem completely flattened now, like everything is compressed and melded together.  I'm curious how a better quality SS amp will sound.


----------



## Slim1970

I have a question for anyone considering the Soloist 3XP. Has anyone had any experience with the Violectric V280 and how do you think the two amp compare to each other? I'm considering picking up a Soloist 3XP but I'm also thinking about the V280. Any comments will be helpful.


----------



## raoultrifan

Not sure about V280, but here's V281: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...surements-of-violectric-hpa-v281-hp-amp.9331/. Seems to have a very good THD+N and lot of power, low enough mains hum, but the bass roll-off is unacceptable: -2dB @20Hz, -1dB @30Hz and -0.5dB @40Hz is simply not OK. Besides that, V281 is a very competent headamp. Not that it maters much, but Soloist 3XP's power is twice as much on the jack plug and four times the power at the XLR output, although nobody will probably need to push the volume as high (seems that V281 has a current limiting that is causing a power cut while measuring the output power).


----------



## Slim1970

raoultrifan said:


> Not sure about V280, but here's V281: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...surements-of-violectric-hpa-v281-hp-amp.9331/. Seems to have a very good THD+N and lot of power, low enough mains hum, but the bass roll-off is unacceptable: -2dB @20Hz, -1dB @30Hz and -0.5dB @40Hz is simply not OK. Besides that, V281 is a very competent headamp. Not that it maters much, but Soloist 3XP's power is twice as much on the jack plug and four times the power at the XLR output, although nobody will probably need to push the volume as high (seems that V281 has a current limiting that is causing a power cut while measuring the output power).


I think the Burson Soloist is going to be a hit. I'm going to pick one and use it as my reference amp to pair with my TT2. My FA-10 has so much musicality and soul to it that's such a joy to listen too. I'm curious to see how the Soloist compares.


----------



## JWahl

Coztomba said:


> Put my order in today!  This will serve as both a preamp for my iLoud MTM monitors and an upgrade from THX 789 SS amp.  It will be interesting to see how it compares.
> Since I've got the Icon HP8 the 789 seems just soooo flat, I can't go back to it.  The separation and soundstage just seem completely flattened now, like everything is compressed and melded together.  I'm curious how a better quality SS amp will sound.



Given my experience with certain tube amps in the past (EC Super 7, Torpedo III, Liquid Platinum), I've found that the Burson amps do about as well as a solid-state amp can do in this regard.  I traded the Liquid Platinum for the Fun after auditioning the Playmate, and I've owned the original Soloist years ago.  The LP still does some things better (than the Fun) like spaciousness and bass depth, but I'm hoping the Soloist 3x will close that gap with the balanced output and stepped attenuator.  I prefer the simplicity and reliability of solid state, but it is challenging to find one that doesn't have that flat sound you describe when compared with some tube amps.


----------



## raoultrifan

@JWahl, on https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-15885550 we can see that the clipping on Soloist 3XP is pretty similar with vacuum tubes clipping, so some similarities exist. However, the harmonic profile is similar to the solid-states one, so you might use a software or hardware audio harmonizer between the source and the pre-amp to change the sound flavor per your liking.


----------



## Slim1970

Just put in my order for one of these. Now I think my amping needs are complete. I thought about the Violectric V280 but given that I like the Conductor 3XR more before selling it the Soloist seems like the way to go.


----------



## godmax

Slim1970 said:


> Just put in my order for one of these. Now I think my amping needs are complete. I thought about the Violectric V280 but given that I like the Conductor 3XR more before selling it the Soloist seems like the way to go.



...even my amping needs were already complete (Headamp GS-X mini and Violectric V281), I also placed a pre-order for the Soloist


----------



## Slim1970

godmax said:


> ...even my amping needs were already complete (Headamp GS-X mini and Violectric V281), I also placed a pre-order for the Soloist


Yeah, you have two power houses. I’m guessing the Soloist will be inline with the GS-X mini’s sound, but still bring something great to the table. I’m a big fan of the Burson house sound and this seems like their best creation so far. I can’t wait to get it!


----------



## Catharus

I’d love to hear when others start receiving their Soloists. My order went in October 5.


----------



## Ghooost (Oct 19, 2020)

Catharus said:


> I’d love to hear when others start receiving their Soloists. My order went in October 5.


I ordered mine around September 29th, I sent Burson an email asking if there were any updates last week, and they replied by saying that they will start shipping middle of October and the product will ship in chronological order.
I have not received a shipping notice as of yet, will keep you updated.


----------



## Coztomba

I ordered October 6.  I can't wait!  Yes please everyone update us on shipping notifications.


----------



## raoultrifan

Catharus said:


> I’d love to hear when others start receiving their Soloists. My order went in October 5.


No worries, stay chill, it will sound as a wire with gain, just like the one I reviewed.


----------



## ishmaelk

I ordered the Composer + Soloist combo Sept 9, and I'm just dying to get them. 
To be honest, things are a bit tough at the moment in Spain, and I've had plenty of time to have second thoughts about the purchase and very close to cancelling my order.


----------



## rmsanger

ishmaelk said:


> I ordered the Composer + Soloist combo Sept 9, and I'm just dying to get them.
> To be honest, things are a bit tough at the moment in Spain, and I've had plenty of time to have second thoughts about the purchase and very close to cancelling my order.



If things go on 100% lockdown again this fall just imagine how happy you will be with new audio gear to listen to while at home.  It's the perfect purchase for quarantine!  Now obviously the funds becoming a bigger question.


----------



## ishmaelk

rmsanger said:


> If things go on 100% lockdown again this fall just imagine how happy you will be with new audio gear to listen to while at home.  It's the perfect purchase for quarantine!  Now obviously the funds becoming a bigger question.


Crap, don't even mention another lockdown... They're discussing a curfew right now in Madrid. 
The thing is, right after I preordered, I started getting rid of most of my gear, to put some money in the bank as much as to kick this audio obsession. 
Just when I thought I was out...


----------



## ishmaelk

I had news from Burson today. They're dispatching my Soloist + Composer combo this week.


----------



## Coztomba

I would have loved to get the Composer as well to complete the set, but I've been really happy with the Ares II, and that money could go to another set of headphones.  Maybe later.


----------



## ishmaelk

Coztomba said:


> I would have loved to get the Composer as well to complete the set, but I've been really happy with the Ares II, and that money could go to another set of headphones.  Maybe later.


I was drawn also to the Ares II and the Bifrost 2 (specially the Bifrost) and thought of ordering only the Soloist. But my experience with Burson has always been flawless for both house sound, performance and customer care. 
And the combo looks neat. Although now that the power supply is out of the box (unlike my Conductor SL 1793 and the Soloist SL MKII), it's going to be a pain in the butt to have two of those huge power supplies lying on the floor under the desk.


----------



## raoultrifan

ishmaelk said:


> Although now that the power supply is out of the box (unlike my Conductor SL 1793 and the Soloist SL MKII), it's going to be a pain in the butt to have two of those huge power supplies lying on the floor under the desk.


Look on the bright side: if power supply will get broken sometimes (usually due to cable or plug getting worn out) you could simply swap it for a new one, while with internal supplies thing are way much expensive and delicate. I was even choosing my TV based on this request, so I prefer external supplies since few years because it's easier to repair/RMA the defect.


----------



## Catharus

Does Burson sell replacement power supplies?


----------



## raoultrifan (Oct 21, 2020)

Perhaps not officialy, but I'm sure they'll help you out when needed.


----------



## Ghooost

I thought about the composer as well but I purchased a Denafrips Pontus dac before I knew anything about the composer myself, hopefully the soloist +Pontus pair well


----------



## raoultrifan

Ghooost said:


> hopefully the soloist +Pontus pair well


It will, at least technically, because Pontus's output impendance of 1.25 Kohm is still low enough to work fine with most amplifiers and with regular non-expensive balanced interconnects too. Even if it would be perfect for a DAC to have an output impedance of few hundred ohms, Pontus/Soloist still have a very good ratio of about 1/30 (Soloist has 35 Kohms input impedance), while minimum accepted would be 1/10.

Also, Soloist has a dedicated input stage that should ensure compatibility with most DACs out there.


----------



## ishmaelk

raoultrifan said:


> Look on the bright side: if power supply will get broken sometimes (usually due to cable or plug getting worn out) you could simply swap it for a new one, while with internal supplies thing are way much expensive and delicate. I was even choosing my TV based on this request, so I prefer external supplies since few years because it's easier to repair/RMA the defect.


That's crazy! I'm sure you'll buy a new TV waaaay before anything breaks down!


----------



## Ghooost

Anyone have the soloist shipping to them yet?


----------



## ishmaelk

Ghooost said:


> Anyone have the soloist shipping to them yet?


In theory, mine should be shipped within these next 24 hours.


----------



## Slim1970

I reached out to Burson and was informed that mine should be shipping out midweek next week. I’m hoping that’s the case. I’m ready to see what it sounds like and if there are any improvements over the Conductor 3XR I previously owned.


----------



## ishmaelk

Slim1970 said:


> I reached out to Burson and was informed that mine should be shipping out midweek next week. I’m hoping that’s the case. I’m ready to see what it sounds like and if there are any improvements over the Conductor 3XR I previously owned.


May I ask you when you ordered yours? 
Did you get rid of the Conductor 3XR? If so, what did you replace it with?


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> May I ask you when you ordered yours?
> Did you get rid of the Conductor 3XR? If so, what did you replace it with?



I ordered my Soloist through a contact at Burson as part of a trade-up deal for a repair that was done. So I’m not sure it actually counts as a regular pre-order since the circumstances are a little different and I was invoiced for a balance. I paid the balance on October 15th. My contact did say that pre-orders will go out before I got mine. Hence the short waiting period on my part. So folks should start seeing shipping notices soon because it sounded like there were a few ready to go.

I did sell my Conductor 3XR. It was a great amp but it left me wanting more when it came to driving my Susvara’s and TC’s. It could drive both of them rather easily but the sound was more precise than I wanted it to be. From a technical standpoint 3XR is fantastic. But I wanted more low end presence and a fuller sounding midrange. So I sold it in favor of the Flux Labs FA-10.

The FA-10 gave me exactly the sound I was looking for. The bass impact and slam I wanted from the 3XR, a full bodied midrange, and more heft to music notes are all present on the FA-10. It does give up some technical abilities in favor of musicality but it has the right mixture of both to my ears. The FA-10 has more power and crazy dynamics. It does lose out on soundstage width and depth to the 3XR. I also like the way the treble is implemented on the FA-10 in comparison. It’s not as airy as the 3XR but treble is more tuneful and it’s not lacking any clarity or detail. Again FA-10 doesn’t miss the mark technically by much when comparing them, but the sound signatures differences are rather noticeable. 

In conclusion, I’m hoping for some sound improvements from the Soloist that the 3XR was missing. Namely, more bass presence and more weight to the notes. That’s really the only thing the 3XR was missing. I was okay with the neutral midrange from the 3XR. If I had to guess, I would say that the Soloist and 3XR are going to sound more alike than different. I’m okay with that since I have two musical amps in the Liquid Platinum and FA-10. The Soloist will be my reference amp.


----------



## ishmaelk

Slim1970 said:


> I ordered my Soloist through a contact at Burson as part of a trade-up deal for a repair that was done. So I’m not sure it actually counts as a regular pre-order since the circumstances are a little different and I was invoiced for a balance. I paid the balance on October 15th. My contact did say that pre-orders will go out before I got mine. Hence the short waiting period on my part. So folks should start seeing shipping notices soon because it sounded like there were a few ready to go.
> 
> I did sell my Conductor 3XR. It was a great amp but it left me wanting more when it came to driving my Susvara’s and TC’s. It could drive both of them rather easily but the sound was more precise than I wanted it to be. From a technical standpoint 3XR is fantastic. But I wanted more low end presence and a fuller sounding midrange. So I sold it in favor of the Flux Labs FA-10.
> 
> ...


Well, if you ordered in a couple of weeks ago, not even that, and you're getting your order shipped next week... that's great. 
I admit I'm tired of waiting and I'm pretty close to just asking for a refund and look elsewhere.
How was the Liquid Platinum compared to the 3XR, with regards to soundstage?


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> Well, if you ordered in a couple of weeks ago, not even that, and you're getting your order shipped next week... that's great.
> I admit I'm tired of waiting and I'm pretty close to just asking for a refund and look elsewhere.
> How was the Liquid Platinum compared to the 3XR, with regards to soundstage?


I’m hoping my Soloist ships next week, it’s not gauranteed though. Those that preordered the Soloist will definitely get theirs before I do, which is why I’m saying you should be getting a shipping notice soon. To put some perspective on things, I preordered a Centrance Hifi-M8 V2 last June and I’m still waiting for it. The Soloist was just announces last month and is shipping really soon.

My LP is heavily modded. In stock form, the LP sits nicely behind the 3XR in every sound category. It lacks clarity, it sounds kind of muddy and it lacks detail. The first mod I had done was change the capacitors. Everything improved, the LP sounded cleaner, clearer, more expansive, and the dynamics improved. The cap mod in a sense let the LP breath. The sound really opened afterwards. Then I got a set of 6922 to 12UA7 adapters and now we’re talking. The 12UA7 family of tubes took the LP to new levels. It was when I got a set of 7730 tubes that the performance of the LP exceeded that of the 3XR. Hell it bested just about every amp I’ve heard up until that point. With the cap mod and 7730 tubes, the soundstage is more 3D, airy and holographic. The bass is deep, tight and impactful. The midrange is natural, balanced and full. The treble is clear, extended and detailed. Notes just seems to float in the air. 

My Susvara’s and TC’s never sounded so full with layered, textured, well defined bass. The soundstage is wide and deep, notes are coming from everywhere. Imaging is pinpoint and the treble seems to extend forever with so much air around the notes. My LP lacks nothing when it comes to sound and it’s a big reason why it was easy letting go the 3XR. Going back to the 3XR after listening to my modded LP, music sounded thin, notes lacked weight, and it sounded less musical. I could not believe my 3XR was being bested by something that cost less than $700. But here I was and am sitting in awe by just how good the LP sounds.

The latest mod I just had done to my LP was I got the volume pot changed to an Alps RK27. After this mod, the background is blacker, there is a better sense of realism and a step up in clarity. The sound is cleaner, details and music just shine through. The sound space is incredible on the LP. I can't believe this is the same amp from stock form.

The big question is how will the Soloist compare and compete with my LP and FA-10. We shall see......


----------



## ishmaelk

Slim1970 said:


> I’m hoping my Soloist ships next week, it’s not gauranteed though. Those that preordered the Soloist will definitely get theirs before I do, which is why I’m saying you should be getting a shipping notice soon. To put some perspective on things, I preordered a Centrance Hifi-M8 V2 last June and I’m still waiting for it. The Soloist was just announces last month and is shipping really soon.
> 
> My LP is heavily modded. In stock form, the LP sits nicely behind the 3XR in every sound category. It lacks clarity, it sounds kind of muddy and it lacks detail. The first mod I had done was change the capacitors. Everything improved, the LP sounded cleaner, clearer, more expansive, and the dynamics improved. The cap mod in a sense let the LP breath. The sound really opened afterwards. Then I got a set of 6922 to 12UA7 adapters and now we’re talking. The 12UA7 family of tubes took the LP to new levels. It was when I got a set of 7730 tubes that the performance of the LP exceeded that of the 3XR. Hell it bested just about every amp I’ve heard up until that point. With the cap mod and 7730 tubes, the soundstage is more 3D, airy and holographic. The bass is deep, tight and impactful. The midrange is natural, balanced and full. The treble is clear, extended and detailed. Notes just seems to float in the air.
> 
> ...


I'm really not worried about when I'll get the Soloist + Composer combo. It's just that patience was never my biggest virtue.   
And the economic situation in Spain isn't great at the moment. The wait has given me plenty of opportunities to wonder if there weren't better uses for that money. 
Also, I'm starting my own business, so even if it doesn't look like a lot, an extra 1,000€ always come in handy. 
But nevertheless, I'm excited to get the combo. I sold most of my gear right after preordering (I didn't expect to sell it that fast) and I've been using just a ifi Zen Can and a Modi Multibit. 
When I get the Soloist, I won't have a real contender to put it against. All I'll have is my memory of the Conductor SL 1793 and the Soloist SL MKII that I had. But comparing by memory is useless.
Talking about your LP, it seems you needed to invest some time and parts (in case you did the mod yourself) to better the 3XR. So it wasn't really something under $700 that bested it. Although I guess you didn't spend $400 in the upgrade.
@raoultrifan didn't seem to find the Soloist was perceivably better than the 3XR, but I'm very interested to know what you have to say when you receive it.


----------



## iFi audio

ishmaelk said:


> I've been using just a ifi Zen Can



If I may ask, how does it work for you in these difficult times? And thanks for having it around!


----------



## ishmaelk

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, how does it work for you in these difficult times? And thanks for having it around!


I'm going to repeat myself, since I already said it in another thread. The ifi Zen Can is amazing for the price, in balanced mode. 
Compared to the Topping A90, for example, I found the A90 timbre and width to be better, but the Zen Can had way more depth and it felt more real because of that, even if it wasn't as good as the A90 in other aspects. 
In the end, I preferred the Zen Can without hesitation.


----------



## iFi audio

ishmaelk said:


> I'm going to repeat myself, since I already said it in another thread. The ifi Zen Can is amazing for the price, in balanced mode.
> Compared to the Topping A90, for example, I found the A90 timbre and width to be better, but the Zen Can had way more depth and it felt more real because of that, even if it wasn't as good as the A90 in other aspects.
> In the end, I preferred the Zen Can without hesitation.



If I've missed your feedback or if I've asked this question elsewhere, my apologies. But this aside, many thanks for your input


----------



## ishmaelk (Oct 28, 2020)

iFi audio said:


> If I've missed your feedback or if I've asked this question elsewhere, my apologies. But this aside, many thanks for your input


No worries at all. You asked in another thread about amps for the HD650. At first I wasn't too impressed, but then I tried the balanced cables and I was surprised how good it sounded. Not on the same league as the Soloist SL MKII, but it cost 3 times less too.


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> I'm really not worried about when I'll get the Soloist + Composer combo. It's just that patience was never my biggest virtue.
> And the economic situation in Spain isn't great at the moment. The wait has given me plenty of opportunities to wonder if there weren't better uses for that money.
> Also, I'm starting my own business, so even if it doesn't look like a lot, an extra 1,000€ always come in handy.
> But nevertheless, I'm excited to get the combo. I sold most of my gear right after preordering (I didn't expect to sell it that fast) and I've been using just a ifi Zen Can and a Modi Multibit.
> ...


Got it, I hate waiting for new gear as well. Like you, I always experience some buyer's remorse after I finally complete a big dollar purchase. None of this stuff is cheap. I'm a big fan of the Burson house sound as I've owned quite a few of their products throughout the years. The Soloist will be my latest Burson experience once it arrives. 

I'm fully expecting the Soloist to sound very similar to the 3XR. They are cut from the same family tree. In a sense, I'm getting just the amp section of the 3XR, which is quite good. Especially with warmer sounding heading phones like the Empyrean's or any Audeze headphone. Why I didn't like it so much with my Susvara's or TC's was the sound was a little to incisive and neutral for my taste. I wanted more flavor or color to the sound. In hind site, I probably should have kept the 3XR. But I wanted to try some other gear

I got the LP in a trade for a Burson Fun. In my case, I just paid for the mods and some tube upgrades. Used LP's are going for a little over $400 US dollars and both mods will run you like $300 dollars total. That's how I came up with the $700 dollars. The LP is a nice alternative to 3XR/Soloist. I for one am looking forward to getting that Burson sound back in the house.


----------



## raoultrifan

@Slim1970, you're right, Soloist 3XP and Conductor 3X are outputting about the same sound, with a slight advantage on the pre-amp part for the 3XP (due to the dedicated MUSES chip). Also, I do like the DC-voltage adjust on the 3XP as well, especially if you are swapping the default opamps with others (DC voltage needs to be measured after 20' of warm-up).

To get a slight change in the sound you could try a slight EQ; after getting the correct EQ curve, don't forget to lower the EQ volume with the amount of the highest increase in dB on the EQ (e.g.: for an increase of +2.4dB @30Hz you will need to decrease the EQ volume with -2.4dB). Slightly modifying the peaks and dips for a headphone, if done right, can only bring us advantages.


----------



## Sam Spade

Slim1970 said:


> I reached out to Burson and was informed that mine should be shipping out midweek next week. I’m hoping that’s the case. I’m ready to see what it sounds like and if there are any improvements over the Conductor 3XR I previously owned.


Slim for your sake I hope the pair is better. Since I have the conductor3XR and am not about to change I hope they are about equal  

Why did you get rid of the Conductor?
cheers
Sam


----------



## Slim1970

raoultrifan said:


> @Slim1970, you're right, Soloist 3XP and Conductor 3X are outputting about the same sound, with a slight advantage on the pre-amp part for the 3XP (due to the dedicated MUSES chip). Also, I do like the DC-voltage adjust on the 3XP as well, especially if you are swapping the default opamps with others (DC voltage needs to be measured after 20' of warm-up).
> 
> To get a slight change in the sound you could try a slight EQ; after getting the correct EQ curve, don't forget to lower the EQ volume with the amount of the highest increase in dB on the EQ (e.g.: for an increase of +2.4dB @30Hz you will need to decrease the EQ volume with -2.4dB). Slightly modifying the peaks and dips for a headphone, if done right, can only bring us advantages.


How do you find the bass on the Soloist 3XP vs 3X? That’s one of the biggest things I‘ll be looking for. I also like the fact that the 3XP uses Muses for the volume control. The volume control on the 3XR would sometime skip or repeat numbers when turning it up or down. I took it as a lose of accuracy but it did not affect the quality of sound. The Muses should track much better and provide even better low level listening.

I plan on pairing the Soloist initial with my RME then moving up to my TT2.  I really want to try and R2R DAC with the Soloist. I think it would pair very well with it. what DAC are you using when listening to the Soloist?


----------



## Slim1970

Sam Spade said:


> Slim for your sake I hope the pair is better. Since I have the conductor3XR and am not about to change I hope they are about equal
> 
> Why did you get rid of the Conductor?
> cheers
> Sam


Hi Sam, 

I mainly sold it to fund another amp, the FA-10, and some headphones, LCD-X and Quad Era-1’s. The FA-10 is exactly what I wanted the 3XR to be, powerful with a lot of meat on it bones. It has similar traits to the Conductor V2+, but even more grit, punch and slam. All while remaining detailed and clear with a better top end. The 3XR is a totally new Burson sound to me. The 3XR is more resolving, more transparent, more dynamic, improved soundstage, very open sounding with excellent treble clarity. It’s a complete breakaway from the older Burson units. It’s surprising but welcome because the V2+ was a little to think sounding and lacks the detail retrieval of the 3XR. Making the 3XR better suited for a wider range of headphones. 

While I did enjoy the sound of the 3XR, it did nothing to make my Susvara’s a more enjoyable listen unfortunately. So I sold it begrudgingly in favor for the FA-10, which I am more than happy with. When I sold my 3XR I had no idea that the Soloist was being released. Since I did like 3XR as an amp with my other headphones, I decided to jump in on the Soloist deal. It was a now brainer to me since the Soloist complements my FA-10 and LP very nicely. Since both have a warmer and a musical tone. The 3XR/Soloist are more neutral, reference sounding amps that reveal the truth in sound and colors nothing. Honestly, there is a place in my collection for a amp like this. I can’t wait to get it!


----------



## iFi audio

ishmaelk said:


> No worries at all. You asked in another thread about amps for the HD650. At first I wasn't too impressed, but then I tried the balanced cables and I was surprised how good it sounded. Not on the same league as the Soloist SL MKII, but it cost 3 times less too.



I'll take it as a complement 
We never say that our stuff is the best, but if I read stuff like you just posted, that's more than enough  

As for Soloist SL MKII, it looks very cool and rather tank-alike to last years to come, which personally I like a lot!


----------



## ishmaelk

Well, I was sent my tracking information today.
I should receive the (Soloist + Composer) 3XP by the end of next week.


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> Well, I was sent my tracking information today.
> I should receive the (Soloist + Composer) 3XP by the end of next week.


Awesome, I figured you'd be getting it soon.


----------



## ishmaelk

Slim1970 said:


> Awesome, I figured you'd be getting it soon.


I had been told it was being sent a few days ago and nothing happened. 
So I was ready to just cancel my order and go to a local store, try out something and be done with the wait. 
I was actually looking at the FA-10 too after reading your posts. I could buy just the amp, without the dac upgrade the Composer was going to be (from a Modi Multibit).


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> I had been told it was being sent a few days ago and nothing happened.
> So I was ready to just cancel my order and go to a local store, try out something and be done with the wait.
> I was actually looking at the FA-10 too after reading your posts. I could buy just the amp, without the dac upgrade the Composer was going to be (from a Modi Multibit).


You can always get an FA-10 later. It’s a totally different sound signature than the Soloist. Both are very enjoyable amps. This is based on my experience with the 3XR, which the Soloist borrows a lot of tech from.


----------



## iFi audio

ishmaelk said:


> I should receive the (Soloist + Composer) 3XP by the end of next week.



A spot on meme considering the context


----------



## JWahl

Slim1970 said:


> I got the LP in a trade for a Burson Fun. In my case, I just paid for the mods and some tube upgrades. Used LP's are going for a little over $400 US dollars and both mods will run you like $300 dollars total. That's how I came up with the $700 dollars. The LP is a nice alternative to 3XR/Soloist. I for one am looking forward to getting that Burson sound back in the house.



Your old Burson Fun is still going strong in my setup!  It will only be sold soon to make way for the Soloist 3XP. Interesting thing about your LP mods, I had thought about the same cap mod, but changed my mind.  I wouldn't have thought about changing the volume pot, though.  I do agree that it's probably the weakest point on the LP; it makes the Soloist 3XP's volume implementation even that much more desirable, though.  I would consider the Liquid Gold X a direct potential competitor to the Soloist 3XP in price and function if it weren't for those volume pots.  I haven't heard it yet, though.


----------



## raoultrifan

Slim1970 said:


> How do you find the bass on the Soloist 3XP vs 3X? That’s one of the biggest things I‘ll be looking for. I also like the fact that the 3XP uses Muses for the volume control.


Wil perfect volume matching, on an A/B test, I can't find a difference. Maybe I should retry this with dedicated bass-head tracks, I don't know.



Slim1970 said:


> The volume control on the 3XR would sometime skip or repeat numbers when turning it up or down. I took it as a lose of accuracy but it did not affect the quality of sound. The Muses should track much better and provide even better low level listening.


This is due to the rotary knob and the built-in firmware, so it should happen on all devices. Indeed, on 3XR this is happening a bit easier than on Soloist.


----------



## Slim1970

JWahl said:


> Your old Burson Fun is still going strong in my setup!  It will only be sold soon to make way for the Soloist 3XP. Interesting thing about your LP mods, I had thought about the same cap mod, but changed my mind.  I wouldn't have thought about changing the volume pot, though.  I do agree that it's probably the weakest point on the LP; it makes the Soloist 3XP's volume implementation even that much more desirable, though.  I would consider the Liquid Gold X a direct potential competitor to the Soloist 3XP in price and function if it weren't for those volume pots.  I haven't heard it yet, though.


@JWahl glad to hear you’re still enjoying the Burson Fun. It did take the cap, volume pot mod, and upgraded tubes for the LP to best the sound of the Fun with Sparkos op-amps installed, in my opinion. The Fun is a very underrated amp.

The Liquid Gold X doesn’t seem to be taking off like the LP did. I fear that it will also need to be modded to get the best out of it. Since it‘s a dumb down version of the original Liquid Gold. On top of that, there is more competition at that price range. There are cheaper amps that will give it a run for its money sound wise.

I’ll be joining the Soloist 3XP club here soon hopefully. It was a no brained for me to buy it since I enjoyed the Conductor 3XR so much that I sold. Plus I’m a big fan of the Burson sound.


----------



## Stourmead

Mines just been shipped ! Ordered at the start of October 🙌🥳


----------



## Catharus

I ordered October 5. Package left Hong Kong today with an ETA November 6.


----------



## Stourmead

Catharus said:


> I ordered October 5. Package left Hong Kong today with an ETA November 6.


Same - I’m quoted the 6th so I guess they were loading up the pallet to be delivered to DHL HK depot


----------



## Catharus

I’m curious to see if this will trigger the 25% customs import fee when coming from Hong Kong into the US. I know this will happen for a DAC I’m getting from China proper. 

Did anyone import their recent Burson amplifiers into the US and have to pay a customs fee?


----------



## Stourmead

Catharus said:


> I’m curious to see if this will trigger the 25% customs import fee when coming from Hong Kong into the US. I know this will happen for a DAC I’m getting from China proper.
> 
> Did anyone import their recent Burson amplifiers into the US and have to pay a customs fee?


I had to pay the added UK import duty


----------



## Coztomba

I emailed about my order yesterday.  I didn’t get an exact date but I was told shipping has started in chronological order and they hope to have all preorders shipped in the next 10 days.  Mine is probably towards the end.


----------



## flitcroft

I got my tracking numbers today for my 9/29/20 order.


----------



## Ghooost

Coztomba said:


> I emailed about my order yesterday.  I didn’t get an exact date but I was told shipping has started in chronological order and they hope to have all preorders shipped in the next 10 days.  Mine is probably towards the end.


I ordered on 9/29 and still haven't received any information, you are not alone.


----------



## Coztomba

I ordered a pair v6 classic opamps as well just to see what they were like.  They had 20% off a week or so ago.  They arrived before my amp.


----------



## iFi audio

Coztomba said:


> I ordered a pair v6 classic opamps as well just to see what they were like. They had 20% off a week or so ago. They arrived before my amp.



These op-amps are said to be very good. Please share your impressions once you can install them and compare to something stock


----------



## Stourmead

It’s arrived !!!


----------



## iFi audio

Stourmead said:


> It’s arrived !!!



Congrats and enjoy 

What's your rack btw.? Looks very nice!


----------



## Stourmead

Stourmead said:


> It’s arrived !!!


----------



## Stourmead

iFi audio said:


> Congrats and enjoy
> 
> What's your rack btw.? Looks very nice!


It’s an Atacama Evoque 60-40 SE 2 in natural bamboo 🥳


----------



## Catharus

Mine arrived a day early. And no customs fee in spite of shipping from Hong Kong.


----------



## Stourmead

Catharus said:


> Mine arrived a day early. And no customs fee in spite of shipping from Hong Kong.


Did you get anything like a user manual included?


----------



## Catharus

There was no printed user manual. But there’s the PDF document on Burson’s website.


----------



## goreshade

Is the Burson Max Current Power Supply legit or gimmick ? Does the amp still benefit from a linear power supply ?


----------



## Stourmead

goreshade said:


> Is the Burson Max Current Power Supply legit or gimmick ? Does the amp still benefit from a linear power supply ?


This Soloist 3X comes with a switch mode PSU, mines the Liyanyunda LYD2403000, 24v 3a output from UK 240v 50hz mains


----------



## JWahl (Nov 8, 2020)

goreshade said:


> Is the Burson Max Current Power Supply legit or gimmick ? Does the amp still benefit from a linear power supply ?



Here's my take on it.  I think the power-supply design is legit, but the marketing is kind of a gimmick.  Their explanation of more instantaneous current being available is a legitimate.  An inductive load (like transformer windings) will resist changes in alternating current through the load.  Using a higher alternating frequency (like in a switching supply) allows using smaller inductors to smooth out the output, thus presenting lower impedance through the power supply.  In Burson's case, I *think* they're using an off the shelf switching regulator with a switching frequency of about 170 Khz, which should be well above the audible range.  Being that these are off the shelf solutions, acting as if it's a revolutionary new design is a little disingenuous from a marketing perspective, IMO.  That's where the "gimmick" is to me.  On the other had, I understand why they feel inclined to do so, since the audio community tends to have an automatic bias against switching power supplies, however well designed.  From my experience so far, I think they made the right decision with the power supply from an engineering standpoint.

If you were to add your own linear power supply, it would likely be detrimental, and it's unclear whether doing so may damage the unit, as it has with some recent Monoprice/Cavalli designs with similar implementations.  With an external linear/regulated supply, you'd lose the low impedance benefits, while the internal switching regulators would still convert the input to a high-frequency AC waveform regardless.  I can see no benefit being gained from doing so.

To be honest, I'm starting to be convinced that with a well designed switching supply, there's almost no case where a linear supply would be a better design choice; you would have to spend so much more in parts cost and space (as a designer), to achieve equal or better results as the well-designed switching supply.  You have to remember that Burson used to be one of most ardent advocates of big, discrete, linear power supplies.  The fact that they're changing their mind says something.  Even the upcoming dedicated power supply for the Headamp Gilmore Lite Mk.2 is a hybrid-switching design.  These aren't "your grandfather's" switching supplies haha.


----------



## sonicsailor

I’ve been burning the Soloist in since it arrived last Thursday. No idea if this helps in any way but it’s only a few pennies of electricity to do so why not; if nothing else it serves as an extended quality control step. I’ve never heard my old HD580’s sound so good, audibly better everything.
Once enough of us have them in hand and have had a chance to use them for a while, I look forward to hearing about how the amp pairs with various headphones.


----------



## Coztomba

sonicsailor said:


> I’ve been burning the Soloist in since it arrived last Thursday. No idea if this helps in any way but it’s only a few pennies of electricity to do so why not; if nothing else it serves as an extended quality control step. I’ve never heard my old HD580’s sound so good, audibly better everything.
> Once enough of us have them in hand and have had a chance to use them for a while, I look forward to hearing about how the amp pairs with various headphones.



What did you upgrade from?  Still no shipping on mine yet , but I hope this week.


----------



## Ghooost

Coztomba said:


> What did you upgrade from?  Still no shipping on mine yet , but I hope this week.


Likewise no shipping information on mine either, I'm normally not so impatient but I'm very eager to hear the device already!


----------



## sonicsailor

Ghooost said:


> Likewise no shipping information on mine either, I'm normally not so impatient but I'm very eager to hear the device already!


I placed my order on 09/25 and received it on 10/05, about a six week turnaround.

This is my first headphone amp, I previously only drove the HD580’s, which I have had for over 20 years, on the jack built into an Adcom preamp/receiver, which had a decent dedicated headphone amp stage. A recent upgrade to an Anthem STR integrated has left me without a headphone output, thus after much research, the Soloist. The improvement is amazing, as the adage goes “it’s like hearing everything for the first time.” 

Next move, new headphones.


----------



## rmsanger

Once more owners get their Soloist 3 I would love to hear feedback.  Specifically any users with harder to drive headphones (Susvara, 1266, HE6se) on how the performance/synergy is.   How does the Soloist compare to the usual list of suspects (Conductor 3XR/P, V281, Phonitor, A90, FA-10, Ifi Ican Pro, GSX Mkii, GSX Mini, etc..).  What Dac pairings have worked well and which struggled? (R2R Dacs and delta sigma dacs).


----------



## flitcroft (Nov 9, 2020)

My Soloist & Composer 3X Performance Combo stack got delivered today. My initial impressions, with default settings, compared to the iFi iDSD Micro Black Label is that everything sounds better. If I had to quantify it, maybe 25-35% better in overall listening experience right off the bat -- it's significant but the returns do diminish somewhat at nearly 4x the price. It brought sound from amazing to _holy crap_.

Before any "brain burn-in" while I get used to the sound, my feeling is:

Detail retrieval is immensely better -- the LCD-3's come alive and transform into what I believe is closer to a TOTL-level of audio quality. They sounded fantastic before, particularly the bass and overall tone, but now they add gorgeous treble to the mix and are taken to a new level. I have not detected any harshness.
Treble sparkles. The LCD-3's were much "darker" before and had smooth, non-emphasized treble. This stack is much more treble-forward. I've only listened to 3 songs and I've already heard mastering flaws that I have never heard before.
Bass quantity and slam is still there, without EQ. One thing I love about my iFi iDSD Micro Black Label is the bass and 3D switches. I like lots of bass but don't want to sacrifice other parts of the spectrum (hence LCD-3 planars) and the Burson delivers without any audio tricks. It sounds better on bass right out of the box without extra emphasis on other parts of the spectrum. Bass slam comes immediately and startingly quick out of complete darkness.
Separation is improved. LCD-3's with adequate power are very immersive. The Burson stack kicks it up another notch. Coupled with the detail retrieval, the movement of sound left, right, and around is joyous. This setup commands your full concentration. Songs with channel separation like Pink Floyd's _Money_ are absolutely outrageous.
Soundstage seems unchanged, possibly a hair larger on Dave Brubeck's _Take Five_ and Yosi Horikawa's _Bubbles_.
Musicality is superb. Every recording so far sounds phenomenal. I haven't yet heard any snippet of sound that is not an absolute pleasure to experience, nor any sound that doesn't immediately immerse you in the music.
*Overall:* A+ pairing with LCD-3's. I have likely found my end game, at least for now. Before, I was missing that top-end sparkle and reference level of detail retrieval. It turns out that the iDSD Micro BL was indeed the bottleneck in my audio chain and the LCD-3's were capable of a whole lot more.


Headphones - Audeze LCD-3 @ medium gain setting
XLR interconnects - Stage Right by Monoprice 1.5ft XLR Male to XLR Female 16AWG Cable (Gold Plated) - $7.99 each
Headphone cable - NewFantasia HiFi Cable 4-pin XLR Balanced Male for Audeze LCD-3 (via Amazon) - $79


----------



## Catharus

Holy smokes! This amp is good. I'm noticing new things in every old, favorite song I play. More body to the sound, more detail, and an overall effortlessness (everything seems easy to this amp). All listening via Dan Clark Audio Ether C Flow 1.1. These headphones like the power and control of this amp.

I've tried two sources (both via RCA for now):

Naim Uniti Atom via Pre-outs. Better than the built-in headphone out. Going to the high gain setting adds noticeable hiss. I'm fine on the medium setting where this is a non-issue. I love the power amplification mode where I can still control volume using the nice wheel of the Uniti Atom.
Computer (iTunes) to Doge 7 (tube & chip DAC). The DAC is brand new and the tubes need to find their groove but lots of detail and space come through. Bass is well defined and strong on songs like Royals (by Lorde). There's a sense of the recording room on Fever (by Valerie Joyce). 
The best I've heard these headphones sound was out of an Innuos Zen + Chord Hugo TT2 stack. I'd love to try with a better transport than my computer. The amp is not the weakest point in my chain, that's for sure.


----------



## ishmaelk

I received mine this morning. 
It's definitely a huge improvement over the Soloist SL MKII which I've always had in such high regard. 
I'm not going to do a detailed, full review. I just want to mention the depth and sense of space. 
In Passion for Sound's review, Lachlan compared it to the A90, saying it gave a slightly more sense of space. That was Lachlan being nice. The difference is huge. 
The A90 has a terrific timbre and width, but everything is pushed to the front, whereas the Soloist lets you feel the performance space, the placement and depth with a much better sense of realism. 
Of course, the Soloist 3 costs twice as much. But for the same price as the A90, I'd prefer the Soloist SL MKII over the A90, every time.


----------



## dadracer2

ishmaelk said:


> I received mine this morning.
> It's definitely a huge improvement over the Soloist SL MKII which I've always had in such high regard.
> I'm not going to do a detailed, full review. I just want to mention the depth and sense of space.
> In Passion for Sound's review, Lachlan compared it to the A90, saying it gave a slightly more sense of space. That was Lachlan being nice. The difference is huge.
> ...


Hi there can you share a link to that review as I cannot see it on the blog?


----------



## ishmaelk

dadracer2 said:


> Hi there can you share a link to that review as I cannot see it on the blog?


Hi. 
Sure, here is the link: 
Burson Soloist 3X Headphone Amp Review - New tech + old classic = wow!
I think someone posted it before in this same thread.


----------



## dadracer2

ishmaelk said:


> Hi.
> Sure, here is the link:
> Burson Soloist 3X Headphone Amp Review - New tech + old classic = wow!
> I think someone posted it before in this same thread.


Many thanks. I had seen this from another source but didn't realise this was Lachlan. I was thinking it was the guy from Minidisc who does loads of headphone reviews. It's not a common name even here in Scotland! Great review though and I am speaking to my dealer (who does Burson) to see how I can access/purchase one. I had the A90 on my shortlist but have seen too many issues on the forum with noise/hum on the SE line inputs.


----------



## ishmaelk

rmsanger said:


> Once more owners get their Soloist 3 I would love to hear feedback.  Specifically any users with harder to drive headphones (Susvara, 1266, HE6se) on how the performance/synergy is.   How does the Soloist compare to the usual list of suspects (Conductor 3XR/P, V281, Phonitor, A90, FA-10, Ifi Ican Pro, GSX Mkii, GSX Mini, etc..).  What Dac pairings have worked well and which struggled? (R2R Dacs and delta sigma dacs).


I ordered mine beginning of September, and received it today. That's a lot of waiting and plenty of days of second thoughts about the purchase. 
But now that I have it... I'm very impressed. 
I'll take a few days before I post more detailed impressions. I only have 3 headphones that I use regularly: HD6XX, Fidelio X2HR and ATH-MSR7B. Nothing too hard to drive nor very high end.


----------



## Sam Spade

rmsanger said:


> Once more owners get their Soloist 3 I would love to hear feedback.  Specifically any users with harder to drive headphones (Susvara, 1266, HE6se) on how the performance/synergy is.   How does the Soloist compare to the usual list of suspects (Conductor 3XR/P, V281, Phonitor, A90, FA-10, Ifi Ican Pro, GSX Mkii, GSX Mini, etc..).  What Dac pairings have worked well and which struggled? (R2R Dacs and delta sigma dacs).


Do LCD4 count as harder to drive? I've got some on the way.


----------



## ishmaelk

dadracer2 said:


> Many thanks. I had seen this from another source but didn't realise this was Lachlan. I was thinking it was the guy from Minidisc who does loads of headphone reviews. It's not a common name even here in Scotland! Great review though and I am speaking to my dealer (who does Burson) to see how I can access/purchase one. I had the A90 on my shortlist but have seen too many issues on the forum with noise/hum on the SE line inputs.


I didn't find any of those issues in the A90 I tried. And it has great sound and all... but it's definitely a few steps behind the Soloist. 
On a side note... I lived in a little town near Perth in Scotland a few years ago. I love Scotland.


----------



## dadracer2

ishmaelk said:


> I didn't find any of those issues in the A90 I tried. And it has great sound and all... but it's definitely a few steps behind the Soloist.
> On a side note... I lived in a little town near Perth in Scotland a few years ago. I love Scotland.


Yes Perth is a really nice town and hasn't changed too radically over the years. I bet you don't miss the winter weather though!!!


----------



## ishmaelk

dadracer2 said:


> Yes Perth is a really nice town and hasn't changed too radically over the years. I bet you don't miss the winter weather though!!!


I spent the roughest winter of my whole life there! But winters in Madrid can be meaner!


----------



## rmsanger

yeah I'll definately be watching this thread from now until end of year.  I'd like to eventually sell my Phonitor E to "upgrade" in power/dynamics/technical performance just not sure the Soloist is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Magic77

ishmaelk said:


> I received mine this morning.
> It's definitely a huge improvement over the Soloist SL MKII which I've always had in such high regard.
> I'm not going to do a detailed, full review. I just want to mention the depth and sense of space.
> In Passion for Sound's review, Lachlan compared it to the A90, saying it gave a slightly more sense of space. That was Lachlan being nice. The difference is huge.
> ...


Glad to hear you are enjoying the new Soloist. I’m definitely interested in getting one,but it’s just way too expensive for me at the moment. I also own the Soloist SL MKII. The new Soloist is a totally different amp than the MKII, both inside and out. Burson really took it to another level in designing the new one. Changeable Opamps and a new volume control. I want to ask you about the power supply. I can see it uses an outboard supply. Is it a switching power supply? or maybe a linear supply? If you’re not sure,that’s ok, just curious. Do you plan on doing Opamp rolling with the new Soloist?


----------



## godmax (Nov 10, 2020)

Mine has arrived too....d#mn you Burson, the Soloist 3XP sounds great!
Now my GS-X mini and Violectric V281 have a worthy contender in playtime, but time will tell when the new toy syndrome is wearing out.
...only gain switching is a little bit tedious


----------



## ishmaelk

Magic77 said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying the new Soloist. I’m definitely interested in getting one,but it’s just way too expensive for me at the moment. I also own the Soloist SL MKII. The new Soloist is a totally different amp than the MKII, both inside and out. Burson really took it to another level in designing the new one. Changeable Opamps and a new volume control. I want to ask you about the power supply. I can see it uses an outboard supply. Is it a switching power supply? or maybe a linear supply? If you’re not sure,that’s ok, just curious. Do you plan on doing Opamp rolling with the new Soloist?


I'd say it's a switching ps. Look at this post from JWahl. 



JWahl said:


> Here's my take on it.  I think the power-supply design is legit, but the marketing is kind of a gimmick.  Their explanation of more instantaneous current being available is a legitimate.  An inductive load (like transformer windings) will resist changes in alternating current through the load.  Using a higher alternating frequency (like in a switching supply) allows using smaller inductors to smooth out the output, thus presenting lower impedance through the power supply.  In Burson's case, I *think* they're using an off the shelf switching regulator with a switching frequency of about 170 Khz, which should be well above the audible range.  Being that these are off the shelf solutions, acting as if it's a revolutionary new design is a little disingenuous from a marketing perspective, IMO.  That's where the "gimmick" is to me.  On the other had, I understand why they feel inclined to do so, since the audio community tends to have an automatic bias against switching power supplies, however well designed.  From my experience so far, I think they made the right decision with the power supply from an engineering standpoint.
> 
> If you were to add your own linear power supply, it would likely be detrimental, and it's unclear whether doing so may damage the unit, as it has with some recent Monoprice/Cavalli designs with similar implementations.  With an external linear/regulated supply, you'd lose the low impedance benefits, while the internal switching regulators would still convert the input to a high-frequency AC waveform regardless.  I can see no benefit being gained from doing so.
> 
> To be honest, I'm starting to be convinced that with a well designed switching supply, there's almost no case where a linear supply would be a better design choice; you would have to spend so much more in parts cost and space (as a designer), to achieve equal or better results as the well-designed switching supply.  You have to remember that Burson used to be one of most ardent advocates of big, discrete, linear power supplies.  The fact that they're changing their mind says something.  Even the upcoming dedicated power supply for the Headamp Gilmore Lite Mk.2 is a hybrid-switching design.  These aren't "your grandfather's" switching supplies haha.



As for the opamp rolling, I got mine with an extra pair of Classics, and I intend to try them too. But I am pretty sure I'll try a couple of times and then just use the one pair that I like the most. 
But I'll definitely try the Classics. I don't have any experience with them, but my guess is they'll make the new Soloist sound a bit more like the SL MKII.


----------



## ishmaelk

godmax said:


> Mine has arrived too....d#mn you Burson, the Soloist 3XP sounds great!
> Now my GS-X mini and Violectric V281 have a worthy contender in playtime, but time will tell when the new toy syndrome is wearing out.
> ...only gain switching is a little bit tedious


I don't know about the GS-X, but the Violectric system is way more tedious in my experience.


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> I'd say it's a switching ps. Look at this post from JWahl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im really interested in what the classics are like. Im considering a pair to try in my conductor3x ref


----------



## flitcroft

Sam Spade said:


> Im really interested in what the classics are like. Im considering a pair to try in my conductor3x ref


One of the YouTube reviews discusses this if you're interested. This one at the 4 minute mark:


----------



## Magic77

ishmaelk said:


> I'd say it's a switching ps. Look at this post from JWahl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. Just curious if you will be trying any IC opamps besides the discrete ones.


----------



## Sam Spade

flitcroft said:


> One of the YouTube reviews discusses this if you're interested. This one at the 4 minute mark:



cool I've seen that one and the passion for sound one too so I have some idea. What you members think is still interesting. 

My guess is with LCD3, LCDxc and my new LCD4s turning up sooner I'll prefer the vivid but you never know. The classic might be better for crap recordings and all those 1980s/90s albums that sound too bright now. Like prince's diamonds and pearls. 

My shure 530SE and Sennheiser IEMs might be better with the classics too but I never use them with the burson.


----------



## iFi audio (Nov 11, 2020)

flitcroft said:


> My initial impressions, with default settings, compared to the iFi iDSD Micro Black Label is that everything sounds better. If I had to quantify it, maybe 25-35% better in overall listening experience right off the bat -- it's significant but the returns do diminish somewhat at nearly 4x the price. It brought sound from amazing to _holy crap_.



Although micro iDSD BL was designed to do a lot for its cost, size and transportable usage, it's good to know that upon spending more you got better sound overall. That's how it should work in this hobby 

As for diminishing returns, yeah, it is what it is, but that 25-35% quality spike is solid enough to justify the upgrade cost, right  ?

And I really like how these new Burson products look like!


----------



## Stourmead (Nov 11, 2020)

ishmaelk said:


> I received mine this morning.
> It's definitely a huge improvement over the Soloist SL MKII which I've always had in such high regard.
> I'm not going to do a detailed, full review. I just want to mention the depth and sense of space.
> In Passion for Sound's review, Lachlan compared it to the A90, saying it gave a slightly more sense of space. That was Lachlan being nice. The difference is huge.
> ...


D E E P depth . The presentation feels like I’m sat ‘mid crowd’ and definitely in a performance space rather than a more forward presentation

totally non-audiophile , but I feel like one of the best tracks that shows this talent is ‘Incredible’ by General Levy. I always thought this was just a bass monster jungle tune but no - my take away is that this amp just literally brings a different space perspective to music and is a proper level up . I’m lucky to have it matched to a Hugo2 dac which just serves the line in perfectly - it’s a really good pairing And now I’m waiting for Forza Audio to come up with this rumoured new magic cable before I order a new balanced for my DCA aeon 2


----------



## flitcroft

iFi audio said:


> Although micro iDSD BL was designed to do a lot for its cost, size and transportable usage, it's good to know that upon spending more you got better sound overall. That's how it should work in this hobby
> 
> As for diminishing returns, yeah, it is what it is, but that 25-35% quality spike is solid enough to justify the upgrade cost, right  ?
> 
> And I really like how these new Burson products look like!



I love iFi gear. If you had an amp+DAC (single or combo) at the $2k price point I almost certainly would have bought it. $4,500 for the pro stack was just too much of a leap from the $600 iDSD Micro Black Label for me.

And I'm glad you picked up on my central point -- both sets of gear are great overall, and particularly at their respective price points. I'm sure I'll miss XBass+ at some point. That's another product I'd purchase from iFi, a tone control/EQ/DSP that included XBass+ and 3D+. I just want my music to sound good, I don't particularly care if my signal is flat or reference quality or suited to a professional audio engineer. Throwing in some V shaped or U shaped frequency curves would be fun every once in a while.


----------



## Baten

Stourmead said:


> it’s a really good pairing And now I’m waiting for Forza Audio to come up with this rumoured new magic cable before I order a new balanced for my DCA aeon 2


Source ?


----------



## iFi audio

flitcroft said:


> I love iFi gear. If you had an amp+DAC (single or combo) at the $2k price point I almost certainly would have bought it. $4,500 for the pro stack was just too much of a leap from the $600 iDSD Micro Black Label for me.



Although it's a DAC in the first place, Pro iDSD would fit to an extent.



flitcroft said:


> And I'm glad you picked up on my central point -- both sets of gear are great overall, and particularly at their respective price points.



Thanks!



Baten said:


> Source ?



He did say something in his thread IIRC.


----------



## Stourmead

Baten said:


> Source ?


I've got the Chord 2go streamer straight into chord Hugo2 dac for a more tidy solution than the PiCoreplayer setup I had before (it still needed a dac)


----------



## Baten

Stourmead said:


> I've got the Chord 2go streamer straight into chord Hugo2 dac for a more tidy solution than the PiCoreplayer setup I had before (it still needed a dac)


Haha  I meant, what's the source on the new Forza Audio product?


----------



## Stourmead

Baten said:


> Haha  I meant, what's the source on the new Forza Audio product?


The great Matt himself let something slip on the Forza cable thread that he's working on something for early 2021
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-15949270


----------



## iFi audio

Stourmead said:


> The great Matt himself let something slip on the Forza cable thread that he's working on something for early 2021
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/forza-audioworks-impressions-thread.661441/post-15949270



Yes, that's what I meant too


----------



## Sam Spade

Coztomba said:


> I ordered a pair v6 classic opamps as well just to see what they were like.  They had 20% off a week or so ago.  They arrived before my amp.


Hi Coztomba, I'll be interested in your results. I'm contemplating a pair of V6 classics for my conductor3x reference


----------



## Coztomba

Sam Spade said:


> Hi Coztomba, I'll be interested in your results. I'm contemplating a pair of V6 classics for my conductor3x reference



Still no shipping on my Amp.  I was hoping it would be this week but it should be no later than next week.  I'll probably give it a week or two with the vivid's before I switch to the classics.

Do these ship from Australia does anyone know or somewhere else?


----------



## barbz127

Coztomba said:


> Still no shipping on my Amp.  I was hoping it would be this week but it should be no later than next week.  I'll probably give it a week or two with the vivid's before I switch to the classics.
> 
> Do these ship from Australia does anyone know or somewhere else?



Hong Kong I believe. Mine was shipped via DHL


----------



## iFi audio

Sam Spade said:


> I'm contemplating a pair of V6 classics for my conductor3x reference



You got yours with stock op-amps?


----------



## Sam Spade

iFi audio said:


> You got yours with stock op-amps?


No I've got a conductor 3x reference and audeze LCD3 presale package from burson in late 2019. I'm from Adelaide 800 km west of melbourne in Oz too. The C3XR came with 4 of the vivid v6. But i figure the vivid vs classic comparison will be very similar in the soloist and conductor.


----------



## iFi audio

Sam Spade said:


> No I've got a conductor 3x reference and audeze LCD3 presale package from burson in late 2019. I'm from Adelaide 800 km west of melbourne in Oz too. The C3XR came with 4 of the vivid v6. But i figure the vivid vs classic comparison will be very similar in the soloist and conductor.



Considering their price, one extra set of op-amps to play with won't hurt. If I were you I'd probably get them.


----------



## JWahl

I noticed that Hifi-heaven finally got some (2 I think) of the Soloist 3x in stock, so I went ahead and placed my order via their Amazon storefront.  Hopefully, it should arrive by the end of next week and I can provide some impressions.  I'll have to list my Fun soon to offset the cost, but maybe I'll hold it over a bit so I can directly compare them.



iFi audio said:


> Although micro iDSD BL was designed to do a lot for its cost, size and transportable usage, it's good to know that upon spending more you got better sound overall. That's how it should work in this hobby
> 
> As for diminishing returns, yeah, it is what it is, but that 25-35% quality spike is solid enough to justify the upgrade cost, right  ?
> 
> And I really like how these new Burson products look like!



Just thought I'd mention that I dropped my name into the hat for the Neo iDSD loaner.  If it's accepted, I think it would be interesting to see how it performs as a DAC to the Soloist 3X.  I've been a fan of the budget iFi gear having owned the iCan SE and Micro IDSD (twice), but have been critical of the lack of a relatively affordable non-battery desktop DAC.  The Pro iDSD is just priced too far out of my value comfort zone, especially compared to my current ADI-2 DAC.  Similar to how I loved the Chord Qutest as a pure DAC when I owned it, but felt it harder to justify the value proposition compared to others.  The market is very competitive nowadays.


----------



## ishmaelk

Sam Spade said:


> No I've got a conductor 3x reference and audeze LCD3 presale package from burson in late 2019. I'm from Adelaide 800 km west of melbourne in Oz too. The C3XR came with 4 of the vivid v6. But i figure the vivid vs classic comparison will be very similar in the soloist and conductor.


I started with the Vivid that come preinstalled in the Soloist and yesterday changed to the Classics.
There is some slight loss in the soundstage width, very slight, but overall I think I like the Classics more. The sound is mellower, but I seem to perceive depth a little better and it's less harsh with recordings that are too brickwalled or excessively "in your face" (specially when listening to bands like Converge, mclusky, etc.).
The Classics take me back to the SL MKII, but there's no mistaking here: the Soloist 3 is better in every aspect.


----------



## barbz127

Hi all, 

Would you mind sharing what headphones are find pair well and which don't?

I'm currently looking for another set 

Thankyou


----------



## royiko

Oh wow, I like this set up. I curious how much improvement Soloist 3x give Aeon compares to Hugo 2?


----------



## Stourmead (Nov 15, 2020)

royiko said:


> Oh wow, I like this set up. I curious how much improvement Soloist 3x give Aeon compares to Hugo 2?


It’s run in a little now so I’m sat here typing this out whilst doing a live A/B

Basically - SPAAAAAAACE

Best track for this difference I found today was Rae Morris's exquisite "Reborn" from her Someone Out There album

The Hugo 2 sounds awesome and immediate - punch , detailed, amazing... a sense of intimacy about the whole thing too, could reach out and touch.
BUT there's just a hint of shrillness in Rae's voice (white DAC filter). plus you got to go into the purple or beyond to get these Dan Clark Aeon 2's going.

Switch to Burson and level match... (by ear)
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/chord-electronics-hugo-2-the-official-thread.831345/post-13418449
DAC volume is on deep blue (2.1v line out) and the Soloist 3X is on medium gain playing 60 volume.

OMG. Suddenly Rae *isn't* siging so close you could be kissing.
She's in a space. You're in her audience. She's singing for you not at you. Theres echo in the mastering you were never aware of before. The Instruments seem further away for sure. and more spread out. This isn't 2D stereo any more but 3D holographic presentation and its not very forward either - you're sat in the car rather than on the bonnet as Darko might say.
No Shrillness in Rae's voice, now it just becomes that ethereal 'breathless' kind of thing she does.

Negatives? 

I don't know but maybe it doesn't feel as immediate ? I'm going to switch up to some rave / DnB to check that out later.
Lower mids dipping to bass feel a bit constrained maybe? like - I'm struggling to determine if this is just a sense of ease across the whole music , or if the Burson is actually pegging the sound back...maybe needs more running in?
'Lower the Tone' , my fave track on the album, now feels like a slow 80s synth wave ballad  -  again its just so easeful and gives a really different view in to the music... in comparison to it being a lot more zippy . closed in and pop-like border line Trance EDM at the end when using the Hugo2 by itself.

Subdued isn't the word. I can't explain it. its different.

whatever - its a step up and I could listen for hours like this than using the Hugo 2 by itself.

Oh - its also more obvious when they've put mastering special effects over her voice when using the Burson.


I said DnB didn't I. Lets see...
Ok 'Gro Bag' by Ed Rush and Optical...
man this sounds thick, bass is good but yeah have to wait until after 2 minutes for _that_ cymbal to start before this track really jumps to life. its a heavy roller emphasis on the heavy.  That more neuro side to DnB I think doesn't suit this amp - the space it adds maybe removes that throb to your core feel that this genre is all about.
But then I switch to "Dialect" by Decoder and Substance.
OMG Jumping around like a bunny on a trampoline

I need more speed though ,go BPM or go home right ?

the track is “Feeling so Real” by Moby featuring samples from the great early 90’s rave era

I’m sorry but this sounds crap on the Burson , no energy at all - it just can’t hit the required speed.
I have found the chink in this amazing amplifiers armour 


Take aways then - this amp is music dependant but is reallllly nice for 99% of what you’ll want to listen to. 

I'll be re reading this in 2 weeks after its had longer to bed in


----------



## Slim1970

Stourmead said:


> It’s run in a little now so I’m sat here typing this out whilst doing a live A/B
> 
> Basically - SPAAAAAAACE
> 
> ...


Maybe you can try the Sparkos Labs SS3602's to improve the transient speed of the amp. They worked well in the 3XR when I had it. Not only did the Sparkos Labs op-amps improve transient speed, they also improved transparency and tightened up the bass. Making the bass more taunt and better defined. It could be the V6 Vivids that are holding the amp back. Just a thought....


----------



## Stourmead

Slim1970 said:


> Maybe you can try the Sparkos Labs SS3602's to improve the transient speed of the amp. They worked well in the 3XR when I had it. Not only did the Sparkos Labs op-amps improve transient speed, they also improved transparency and tightened up the bass. Making the bass more taunt and better defined. It could be the V6 Vivids that are holding the amp back. Just a thought....


This is where the Burson shows it’s adaptability I guess - rolling the op amps is defo something I want to try , maybe a nice little Xmas prezzie to myself


----------



## Slim1970

Stourmead said:


> This is where the Burson shows it’s adaptability I guess - rolling the op amps is defo something I want to try , maybe a nice little Xmas prezzie to myself


Yes, they actually encourage op-amp rolling without voiding the the warranty. If you do give them a try let us know what improvement, if any, you hear. Hopefully my Soloist will ship out this week.


----------



## Stourmead

Slim1970 said:


> Yes, they actually encourage op-amp rolling without voiding the the warranty. If you do give them a try let us know what improvement, if any, you hear. Hopefully my Soloist will ship out this week.


Is that your Abyss and TT2 hiding in the background?
I’m considering the TT2 for my main rig to replace the Qutest


----------



## iFi audio

JWahl said:


> Just thought I'd mention that I dropped my name into the hat for the Neo iDSD loaner. If it's accepted, I think it would be interesting to see how it performs as a DAC to the Soloist 3X. I've been a fan of the budget iFi gear having owned the iCan SE and Micro IDSD (twice), but have been critical of the lack of a relatively affordable non-battery desktop DAC. The Pro iDSD is just priced too far out of my value comfort zone, especially compared to my current ADI-2 DAC. Similar to how I loved the Chord Qutest as a pure DAC when I owned it, but felt it harder to justify the value proposition compared to others. The market is very competitive nowadays.



NEO iDSD was designed as a DAC/amp in 50/50 ratio, so for sure it'll be interesting to know how it does as a DAC only. Thanks!



JWahl said:


> The market is very competitive nowadays.



That's true, but I strongly believe that there is enough space for everyone


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> I started with the Vivid that come preinstalled in the Soloist and yesterday changed to the Classics.
> There is some slight loss in the soundstage width, very slight, but overall I think I like the Classics more. The sound is mellower, but I seem to perceive depth a little better and it's less harsh with recordings that are too brickwalled or excessively "in your face" (specially when listening to bands like Converge, mclusky, etc.).
> The Classics take me back to the SL MKII, but there's no mistaking here: the Soloist 3 is better in every aspect.


I think if I had Sennheiser 800's i'd have ordered classics with delivery. With 3 pairs of Audeze I think I'll still give them a try, but I reckon the Vivids might win.


----------



## Sam Spade

Slim1970 said:


> Maybe you can try the Sparkos Labs SS3602's to improve the transient speed of the amp. They worked well in the 3XR when I had it. Not only did the Sparkos Labs op-amps improve transient speed, they also improved transparency and tightened up the bass. Making the bass more taunt and better defined. It could be the V6 Vivids that are holding the amp back. Just a thought....


Where's the best place to get these? I'm in Oz. Thanks in advance


----------



## Sam Spade

iFi audio said:


> That's true, but I strongly believe that there is enough space for everyone



I sold hi end hifi in early 1990. Stereo was king. Home theatre was just hitting. Headphones were low but steady, 

In the last 15 years headphones have boomed. And for me products like the Conductor 3X ref, well  I get a new and improved DAC, preamp and a stellar head amp. What's not to love. Products like this double, actually triple the value for me. Plus it gets used for not just headphones, but music through speakers and AV.


----------



## Shane D

raoultrifan said:


> Hello! Here it is: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-soloist-3x-performance.24591/reviews#item-review-24434. I concentrated mostly on the inside technology, tests and measurements, although the sound was flawless with an incredible power and punch (like the Conductor 3XR, but with a slightly lower background noise).



I see that you are still quite a Burson fan.  

How does the quality of this unit feel to you? I did love the sound of the Fun, but the quality was non-existent.

Do you think this amp is a big step up quality wise? 
The gaudy specs caught my eye. And I really did like the sound of the Fun with the Classics.


----------



## Slim1970 (Nov 15, 2020)

Stourmead said:


> Is that your Abyss and TT2 hiding in the background?
> I’m considering the TT2 for my main rig to replace the Qutest


Yes it is! I have a Hugo 2 and it is a completely different sound. It’s warmer, more natural with more depth and insight into the music. I just got my HMS to pair with it. The changes with the HMS are subtle but noticeable. I know it’s doing something special but its hard to communicate what that is.


----------



## Slim1970

Sam Spade said:


> Where's the best place to get these? I'm in Oz. Thanks in advance


eBay or directly from Sparkos Labs website. They do have the occasional sale as well. If I get a notification about a sale I’ll post it. That’s what I’m waiting on


----------



## raoultrifan (Nov 16, 2020)

Shane D said:


> I see that you are still quite a Burson fan.


Indeed, but don't see reasons why not be a fan. Their build quality products and their warranty and post-warranty services are top-notch.



Shane D said:


> How does the quality of this unit feel to you? I did love the sound of the Fun, but the quality was non-existent.


Top-notch quality for sure, just have a good look to how the case is CNC drilled and how the soldering looks on the PCB (check some close-up pictures). Also, Burson boards are well cleaned after the soldering process and you can't really spot any dirt caused by flux, so attention to details matters. I always had the feeling that quality is Burson's priority and I also love how they treat their clients and their respect shown for them.



Shane D said:


> Do you think this amp is a big step up quality wise?
> The gaudy specs caught my eye. And I really did like the sound of the Fun with the Classics.


This headamp is an extremely versatile one for sure, given the 3-gain relay based switches, but also due to the extreme output power (almost 15W/channel just besides starting to clip). Also, being able to drive 3 cans at the same time, each connected on a different output plug (4-pin XLR, 3-pin 6.3mm jack, 4-pin 3.5mm jack), it really outperforms several in-class headamps.


----------



## Shane D

raoultrifan said:


> Indeed, but don't see reasons why not be a fan. Their build quality products and their warranty and post-warranty services are top-notch.
> 
> 
> Top-notch quality for sure, just have a good look to how the case is CNC drilled and how the soldering looks on the PCB (check some close-up pictures). Also, Burson boards are well cleaned after the soldering process and you can't really spot any dirt caused by flux, so attention to details matters. I always had the feeling that quality is Burson's priority and I also love how they treat their clients and their respect shown for them.
> ...



I can see that you and I have Very different opinions on the company.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## raoultrifan

Shane D said:


> I can see that you and I have Very different opinions on the company.


What happened? I think they replaced you a FUN once, without asking to ship the defective board back on your expense like most companies do, right? Still FUN problems again or is it something else?


----------



## royiko

Anyone tried to use Soloist 3x to drive Arya?


----------



## sonicsailor

Can anyone tell me what this 1/2” long part (front and back pics) that was included in the parts bag with my Soloist 3X is for? Or was it not intended to be included?


----------



## Shane D

raoultrifan said:


> What happened? I think they replaced you a FUN once, without asking to ship the defective board back on your expense like most companies do, right? Still FUN problems again or is it something else?



It was way more than one problem, but I will not dredge it up.
Just wondering about the new unit.


----------



## raoultrifan

sonicsailor said:


> Can anyone tell me what this 1/2” long part (front and back pics) that was included in the parts bag with my Soloist 3X is for? Or was it not intended to be included?


It's a spare slow-blow 5A fuse.


----------



## Stourmead

sonicsailor said:


> Can anyone tell me what this 1/2” long part (front and back pics) that was included in the parts bag with my Soloist 3X is for? Or was it not intended to be included?


I got those as well 🙃


----------



## raoultrifan

Shane D said:


> Just wondering about the new unit.


The case is full aluminum, like the Conductor 3 series and definitelly doesn't looks nor seems cheap to touch.

The PCB can be seen on Burson's website but in my review pictures as well, but all components are well and nicely soldered and no flux nor resin can be seen on the surface. There's a massive amount of ground plane too, probably to minimize external interferences like EMI/RFI.

All plugs are solid and sturdy, when I insert my XLR cables I feel a good contact and no loose connection at all.

There's nothing that might seem cheap or mid-fi there, not even the power adapter that is very quiet during operation and I'm very sensitive to high pitch SMPS noises (I need to unplug the TV from the outlet so I can sleep, due to the coil noise that only me from the family I can hear; wife told me I am mad).


----------



## raoultrifan

Stourmead said:


> I got those as well 🙃


In case the inside fuse will ever blow, just replace it with the spare one. Or even better, contact Burson first and they will guide you with the right steps to change the fuse, if really needed to.


----------



## sonicsailor

raoultrifan said:


> It's a spare slow-blow 5A fuse.


Thanks


----------



## Stourmead (Nov 17, 2020)

Ok another day of listening later - this thing NEEDS to play on High Gain on my Aeon 2's.
This fixed the lack of bounce , snap and speed, but ...
retains the massive amount of space? not sure.... this could be running in effects but vocals are feeling a bit closer on High Gain. definitely closer to how the Hugo2 presents itself.... It doesn't feel like its a dreampop slushy now like on medium gain.

Tracks used range from the Star Wars opening theme, 'Clay' from Goldfrapp, and 'Out of Space' (Techno Underworld remix) by the Prodigy, and Rae Morris's Lower the Tone as a reference item.

scrolling back to medium gain and its like its been hit in the guts and winded on some tracks - bass notes are so subdued and the speed is gone.
For Rae Morris though, she's taken back to the stage in stead of singing up close. In fact that's it - Medium is like Concert mode (but with out the stupid bass boosts). I imagine High Gain is more like what a live recording might sound like?

I'm happy that this amp has that versatility to cater for different headphones actually , even if its a bit of trial and error

PS anyone else noticed that volume cliff between 51 and 52 on the dial? its like when the injectors used to kick in on a 1980's Golf GTi - BAAMMMMM


----------



## raoultrifan

Stourmead said:


> PS anyone else noticed that volume cliff between 51 and 52 on the dial? its like when the injectors used to kick in on a 1980's Golf GTi


Yes, I did. If I remember correctly there's another one at round 71-72...or nearby.


----------



## godmax

Stourmead said:


> this thing NEEDS to play on High Gain on my Aeon 2's


... also have my A2C on high gain on the Soloist 3XP.


Stourmead said:


> anyone else noticed that volume cliff between 51 and 52 on the dial


... yea, seems to depend on gain setting on which volume level the turbo kicks in


----------



## JWahl

It’s Heeeeeere.  Need to give it some time to warm up properly.  The case arrived very cold and BJT’s need to be near thermal equilibrium to settle into their electrical specs. At least that’s what I’m hoping because it sounds worse than the Fun when cold. Mostly flat, dead, and little to no sub-bass.  I fully expect a considerable improvement after some warm up.

The build quality is better than I was expecting; it is quite hefty despite the lack of a transformer. Huge improvement over the DVD drive aesthetics of the Fun. Unfortunately, they still haven’t figured out how to properly sample the volume control input. I say this more specifically now than my Playmate review because the remote also experiences it if I don’t press the button long enough. This tells me that the input sample rate for the volume control is too slow.

To clarify, I don’t mean audio sample rate. What I mean is that a microcontroller “checks” its input so many times per second; its not continuous. If an input change falls between this rate, it won’t be registered. This is why the volume control glitches seem kind of random. I suspect that they may intentionally set it slower to reduce electrical noise interference. Higher speed means higher power consumption and noise. It’s a trade off, albeit an annoying one as an end user. It seems like an odd design compromise to go audio purist on. I’d rather accept a little more noise for distraction-free operation.

I’ll report back more once it’s fully warmed up and I’ve had some time to listen.


----------



## Ghooost

Just got my shipping notification this morning, arrives this Friday! Can't wait


----------



## Stourmead

JWahl said:


> It’s Heeeeeere.  Need to give it some time to warm up properly.  The case arrived very cold and BJT’s need to be near thermal equilibrium to settle into their electrical specs. At least that’s what I’m hoping because it sounds worse than the Fun when cold. Mostly flat, dead, and little to no sub-bass.  I fully expect a considerable improvement after some warm up.
> 
> The build quality is better than I was expecting; it is quite hefty despite the lack of a transformer. Huge improvement over the DVD drive aesthetics of the Fun. Unfortunately, they still haven’t figured out how to properly sample the volume control input. I say this more specifically now than my Playmate review because the remote also experiences it if I don’t press the button long enough. This tells me that the input sample rate for the volume control is too slow.
> 
> ...


RME for the win - would love to know how these two pair up


----------



## JWahl

Stourmead said:


> RME for the win - would love to know how these two pair up



Well, it's much better now after some warm up time.  A definite improvement over the Fun, but not yet to the degree that I expected.  That may be less a knock on the Soloist 3x as it is a compliment to the Fun.  I think I was just hyping it up too much in my mind after being so impressed with what the Fun does at it's price.  The RME itself I find generally detailed with a very slight touch of smoothness, and both the Fun and Soloist mostly translate these traits faithfully while adding a touch of Burson's signature sense of space and positioning.  The Soloist 3x just expands on that, with greater tonal refinement and a lower noise floor.  I do sometimes perceive a slight upper-midrange glare that wasn't present with the Fun, depending on the eq and crossfeed settings on the RME.  The punchiness in the bass still isn't as strong as the Fun, but I think this is due to lower distortion in the bass yielding less perceived quantity. Texture and timbre of acoustic instruments and vocals are the biggest improvements I'm noticing over the Fun.  So far, I don't regret the purchase; it's mostly what I expected and hoped for.  I know that sounds like dim praise, but I am genuinely enjoying it so far.  I also may just be hitting the practical scaling limit of what the HD-650 is capable of.

I may need to tweak some settings on the RME.  I've found so far the the Soloist 3x likes a flatter eq and less or no crossfeed than the Fun to sound right to my ears, although I still like a 2-3 db bump in the low bass.  This is good because I may end up selling the RME and downgrade (price-wise) to something like the Bifrost 2 or iFi Neo iDSD.  I don't necessarily want to part with it, but I may have a small temporary budget shortfall I need to fill in January.  I've also been curious about how the Bifrost 2 compares for awhile.  I just find it difficult now to consider other DACs that I can't tweak in as many ways as the RME.

I also briefly tried the power-amp mode with the RME's volume control in auto-ref mode.  It was maybe a touch more transparent, but I thought it sounded a little etched and lost some of the smoothness and liquidity.  I'm now wondering if this mode also bypasses the op-amps used on the Soloist 3X's volume-control circuit.  I preferred the Burson's volume control.  

It does seem to continue to improve the more I listen, so maybe my brain is adapting; I'm not really a follower of component burn-in.  That or the "cool case" makes it take a really long time to fully warm up. Most likely the former.


----------



## JWahl (Nov 17, 2020)

JWahl said:


> So far, I don't regret the purchase; it's mostly what I expected and hoped for.  I know that sounds like dim praise, but I am genuinely enjoying it so far.  I also may just be hitting the practical scaling limit of what the HD-650 is capable of.
> ...
> It does seem to continue to improve the more I listen, so maybe my brain is adapting; I'm not really a follower of component burn-in.  That or the "cool case" makes it take a really long time to fully warm up. Most likely the former.



I take back my timid enthusiasm.  Holy smokes!  This thing finally opened up.  Bass authority, finesse, space, smoothness.  Too much to just be brain adjustment, so I'm going with it taking a really long time to warm up because the case dissipates heat so well.  It has been physically getting ever so slightly warmer to the touch over time, but still not really hot, which is probably a good thing.  This thing is a keeper.  I just don't think I've experienced such a dramatic improvement in a few hours.  They must have the circuit parameters really dialed in during design if warm up is having that effect.  Like I said, BJTs can be notoriously finicky about temperature.  Too much is also bad juju, obviously.  I'll probably try to write a review or some more formal impressions after next week; we have final exams this week in my classes.

EDIT: @Stourmead  I also just inadvertently noticed the jump from 51 to 52 on high gain.  Ouch.  I was listening to one of these Psytrance tracks and thought, "I'll just bump the volume up a few notches for some more bass thump: 50.....51.....Oh no, I made a terrible mistake."  I guess beyond 50 is getting into planar-magnetic zone.


----------



## Coztomba

I got my shipping notification today.  Due Next Wednesday.  Excited!

I don't get the non-linear volume.  Linear volume is what everything else uses and we're used to it.  Why reinvent the wheel...literally...


----------



## ishmaelk

Stourmead said:


> Ok another day of listening later - this thing NEEDS to play on High Gain on my Aeon 2's.
> This fixed the lack of bounce , snap and speed, but ...
> retains the massive amount of space? not sure.... this could be running in effects but vocals are feeling a bit closer on High Gain. definitely closer to how the Hugo2 presents itself.... It doesn't feel like its a dreampop slushy now like on medium gain.
> 
> ...


What level do you take the dial to in high gain?


----------



## flitcroft

JWahl said:


> I take back my timid enthusiasm.  Holy smokes!  This thing finally opened up.  Bass authority, finesse, space, smoothness.  Too much to just be brain adjustment, so I'm going with it taking a really long time to warm up because the case dissipates heat so well.  It has been physically getting ever so slightly warmer to the touch over time, but still not really hot, which is probably a good thing.  This thing is a keeper.  I just don't think I've experienced such a dramatic improvement in a few hours.  They must have the circuit parameters really dialed in during design if warm up is having that effect.  Like I said, BJTs can be notoriously finicky about temperature.  Too much is also bad juju, obviously.  I'll probably try to write a review or some more formal impressions after next week; we have final exams this week in my classes.
> 
> EDIT: @Stourmead  I also just inadvertently noticed the jump from 51 to 52 on high gain.  Ouch.  I was listening to one of these Psytrance tracks and thought, "I'll just bump the volume up a few notches for some more bass thump: 50.....51.....Oh no, I made a terrible mistake."  I guess beyond 50 is getting into planar-magnetic zone.


My guess is that you're still hitting the limits of your HD-650's, believe it or not


----------



## raoultrifan

Coztomba said:


> I don't get the non-linear volume. Linear volume is what everything else uses and we're used to it. Why reinvent the wheel...literally...


It’s actually logarythmic, all audio volume pots are so, because this is how human hearing works.

If you’re referring to the small bump in volume from 51...52 on Soloist 3XP, this is probably from how the MUSES chip operates or how the firmware was programmed. It never bothered me this small bump, as I setup the gain for a comfortable litening level at around 60-70 (I found this being my so-called sweet spot).


----------



## Stourmead

ishmaelk said:


> What level do you take the dial to in high gain?


Depends on the album - between 40 and 60 , but for instance if I play the 'cuphead' OST I can play that at 15


----------



## rmsanger

bump relatively quiet responses on this thread... I wonder if many people have not received there's or people are still trying to burn in?

Usually on my new products we get some pretty quick feedback either way.   Burson is running a 20% off sale for these for holdiays (not as good a deal as the pre-order) but still a promo opportunity to get these under $1k USD stateside.

Has anybody tried this amp with a 1266/Susvara/HE6se yet?  If so what are your initial impressions?  Also has anybody compared this to a Flux FA-10, A90, Cayin Iha-6, etc..?


----------



## Slim1970

Still waiting to get my shipping notification. The wait is killing me


----------



## JWahl

rmsanger said:


> bump relatively quiet responses on this thread... I wonder if many people have not received there's or people are still trying to burn in?
> 
> Usually on my new products we get some pretty quick feedback either way.   Burson is running a 20% off sale for these for holdiays (not as good a deal as the pre-order) but still a promo opportunity to get these under $1k USD stateside.
> 
> Has anybody tried this amp with a 1266/Susvara/HE6se yet?  If so what are your initial impressions?  Also has anybody compared this to a Flux FA-10, A90, Cayin Iha-6, etc..?



I've just been trying not to spam the thread too much in my excitement, but I'm still very much enjoying it.  I don't want to come out and say this is the best headphone amp I've owned, because some of the best I've owned were over 5 years ago, so long term sonic memory can be unreliable.  I am starting to feel that this is in the general class of the best that I've owned: my modded Eddie Current Super 7, and Trafomatic Head 2.  The other complication is that with those, I used an HD800 and Schiit Yggdrasil, so better surrounding equipment.  Now I use an HD650 and RME ADI-2 DAC.  I also got to audition the HE-1000 V1 with that earlier setup too.  Here's an old link to a picture for reference:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/trafomatic-head-2.719350/post-11974556

I think the Soloist 3X leans more toward the Head 2 than the Super 7, with the latter having a huge sense of space resulting from 7 6SN7 tubes in the path (1 for input stage, and 3 pairs paralleled output.).  Keep in mind that the Head 2 was/is $2,500 retail.

The Soloist 3X may subjectively outperform my old maxed Torpedo 3 DIY tube-hybrid amp, which I paid nearly $1,000 just for the parts to assembly myself, but I used the Chord Mojo as a source with it, which probably isn't quite as capable as the RME.  I did use the HD650 with it though, so that is easier to compare.  I do feel like the Soloist 3X easily outclasses any other Headphone amps I've owned, but that's not saying much.  My profile about section should be updated with everything I've owned.



Slim1970 said:


> Still waiting to get my shipping notification. The wait is killing me



I feel bad that you're still waiting since I didn't pre-order but ordered from a U.S. retailer once they got stock.  I did pay full retail, however, so there's that.


----------



## flitcroft

rmsanger said:


> bump relatively quiet responses on this thread... I wonder if many people have not received there's or people are still trying to burn in?



I absolutely love mine. I didn’t find that it needed any burn-in whatsoever. Burson says in the manual that the device needs to physically warm up to reach it’s optimal sound but I also have not found that to be the case. It’s a simple amp in terms of functionality that puts out huge power, extremely clean sound, and it sounds good across the whole spectrum from sub bass to resolving details and sparkle of the treble section.

I don’t have a ton of equipment to compare to but I have tried it now with my Focal Elears and Ultrasone Pro 990s and they both sound fine but pale in comparison to the Audeze LCD-3’s. The former two cans are clearly the weakest link in the chain and don’t need an amp of this caliber to max out. One small thing I learned was that the soloist did not make the Pro 990’s sibilant, which is too common on those headphones. They sounded totally fine, just much less engaging than my big planars.

I find myself listening to hours of music a day in all genres just for the simple joy of hearing it through the Burson stack. Nearly everything wows me and it’s a real treat in pretty dismal year.


----------



## raoultrifan

rmsanger said:


> Has anybody tried this amp with a 1266/Susvara/HE6se yet? If so what are your initial impressions?


Given it's almost 15Watts per channel, this headamp will definitely drive HE-6. Too bad I don't have a pair to subjectively test how it sounds.


----------



## barbz127

This amp just wasn't for me unfortunately.

I own a couple of 300ohm dynamics and the available volume range for comfortable listening was 5-20 on medium gain and with that setting electronic music sounded a bit flat or slower than normal/expected.

Bumping into high gain helped this speed slightly however volume range was 1-7 offering very limited options. 

Low gain gave me the volume range of 25-55 but the sound performance with my headphones was sub par.

I would love to test it out with a set of planars but my other amp is a bottlehead so high impedance dynamics is where I play.


----------



## ishmaelk

barbz127 said:


> This amp just wasn't for me unfortunately.
> 
> I own a couple of 300ohm dynamics and the available volume range for comfortable listening was 5-20 on medium gain and with that setting electronic music sounded a bit flat or slower than normal/expected.
> 
> ...



I use mainly HD6XX and with most music around 40 in medium gain (balanced) makes for comfortable listening. 
By comfortable I mean under 80db so I don't have to worry about hearing loss. 
What dynamics do you use?


----------



## barbz127

ishmaelk said:


> I use mainly HD6XX and with most music around 40 in medium gain (balanced) makes for comfortable listening.
> By comfortable I mean under 80db so I don't have to worry about hearing loss.
> What dynamics do you use?



ZmF Atticus - the bass was completely gone and hd800, both are terminated with xlr


----------



## HiFiDJ

ishmaelk said:


> I use mainly HD6XX and with most music around 40 in medium gain (balanced) makes for comfortable listening.
> By comfortable I mean under 80db so I don't have to worry about hearing loss.
> What dynamics do you use?



Damn, I'm on levels 60-75! I don't listen loudly by the way. Maybe it's due to the different dacs we use.....


----------



## HiFiDJ

barbz127 said:


> This amp just wasn't for me unfortunately.
> 
> I own a couple of 300ohm dynamics and the available volume range for comfortable listening was 5-20 on medium gain and with that setting electronic music sounded a bit flat or slower than normal/expected.
> 
> ...


Try using an xlr to 6.35mm adapter if you can......


----------



## HiFiDJ

Here are my impressions which I posted on another forum.....


I was curious about the Burson Soloist so I tried it out for myself since they have a 30-day return policy if you’re not satisfied with it. Happy to say based on my few days with it, that it’s a pretty great headphone amp! I was looking for an upgrade to my THX AAA789 in the sound, build, and aesthetics department. The Soloist definitely delivers on that.

*BUILD*

This thing is built really well and it looks even more gorgeous in person (kind of has an apple-aesthetic to it as well). My main complaint lies within the LEDs that are in the unit. When on standby, the little blue LED light is pretty bright and distracting. Similarly, the display is also a tad bright for my liking. It is brighter than the RME on its lowest setting, although the RME has the auto dark feature. Overall, this is the sexiest looking solid-state amplifier in my opinion. Just a side-note, the locking mechanism on the balanced port is great. I thought I would dislike it, but plugging headphones into it is very seamless and smooth compared to balanced ports on amps like the 789.

*SOUND IMPRESSIONS*

(I am feeding the soloist with the RME ADI-2 DAC via balanced). If I had to describe the sound in a few words, I’d classify it as incredibly dynamic and transparent without being harsh. I did my initial listening with the Senn 6XX, and although I do not have much experience with many relatively high-end amplifiers, my goodness I’ve never heard the 6XX sound this phenomenal; the soloist makes these sing! Bass is well-controlled, defined, and tight whilst being incredibly precise. Mids are so transparent, clean, and natural. Highs are very detailed but not harsh, making it non-fatiguing overall (Sennheiser veil completely gone). Next, I tried my Focal Clears on these, although briefly. Because the Soloist is very powerful, I could hear some hiss on medium gain via balanced. To mitigate this, I set the Soloist to low gain and increased the reference level on the RME to +1dBu or +7 dBu. Low gain is really meant for IEMs but it had no problem driving the Clears after increasing it and to me, sounds the best with the Clears. The Clears, however, did not improve as significantly as the 6XX for example. It still sounded great and it is definitely a better pairing than the Clear/789 combo. Very natural, dynamic, and clear. Yes, I know many have raved about Clear/tube amp pairing but no tubes for me yet! Soon, soon! #feliks

_*Overall, the Burson Soloist is fantastic based on my experience so far, and it sits at a price-point where not many solid-state amplifiers fill. You have Topping under $1000. SPL, Violectric, Focal Arche, etc… all above $1500. The Soloist sits in the middle, and to me, offers a lavish musical experience. #s3xysoloist*_

Update: As I spend more time with this amp, I’m even more convinced that this is a keeper! So much detail, control, and “dimensionality” while being smooth and non-fatiguing. I highly recommend you give this thing a listen!


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> Here are my impressions which I posted on another forum.....
> 
> 
> I was curious about the Burson Soloist so I tried it out for myself since they have a 30-day return policy if you’re not satisfied with it. Happy to say based on my few days with it, that it’s a pretty great headphone amp! I was looking for an upgrade to my THX AAA789 in the sound, build, and aesthetics department. The Soloist definitely delivers on that.
> ...



I too just bought one looking to upgrade my THX AAA 789!


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> I too just bought one looking to upgrade my THX AAA 789!


Niiice! Which cans are you using?


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> Niiice! Which cans are you using?


ZMF Verite, HD800S, Ether Flow 1.1, + I just got a pair of Quad ERA-1's that I love and a pair of Borealis (not sure about these yet)


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> ZMF Verite, HD800S, Ether Flow 1.1, + I just got a pair of Quad ERA-1's that I love and a pair of Borealis (not sure about these yet)


Man, I've been debating back and forth on getting the verite closed or the stellia.......


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> Man, I've been debating back and forth on getting the verite closed or the stellia.......



Damn, just sold my Stellia's


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> Damn, just sold my Stellia's


Yeah? What made you sell em?


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> Yeah? What made you sell em?



Just really like open backs better. I thought I should have 1 closed back but I never used it.


----------



## ishmaelk

HiFiDJ said:


> [...] I did my initial listening with the Senn 6XX, and although I do not have much experience with many relatively high-end amplifiers, my goodness I’ve never heard the 6XX sound this phenomenal; the soloist makes these sing! Bass is well-controlled, defined, and tight whilst being incredibly precise. Mids are so transparent, clean, and natural. Highs are very detailed but not harsh, making it non-fatiguing overall (Sennheiser veil completely gone).


This is EXACTLY my experience so far. 
I never thought the HD6XX could sound this good.


----------



## HiFiDJ

ishmaelk said:


> This is EXACTLY my experience so far.
> I never thought the HD6XX could sound this good.


Right?! You hear all the time that the 6XX scale so well and it's practically well-known to us audiophiles, but when you actually experience it for yourself.......it's kind of trippy. Even beats out the Sundara imo besides low-end extension.


----------



## ishmaelk

HiFiDJ said:


> Right?! You hear all the time that the 6XX scale so well and it's practically well-known to us audiophiles, but when you actually experience it for yourself.......it's kind of trippy. Even beats out the Sundara imo besides low-end extension.


Absolutely! 
Too bad, though, that I can't compare them to the Sundaras now. I sold mine when I realized I never used them after getting the HD6XX. As enjoyable as the Sundaras are, I just went back to the Senns time and time again.


----------



## sonicsailor

Anyone driving the Susvara’s with this amp?


----------



## Sam Spade

I have the conductor 3X reference and my experience is the same as all the positive write ups on the soloist here. Thats with LCD3s and LCDxc. I've got some LCD4s on the way and I've emailed Sparko to get some of their op amps. So im pretty excited to get those. It's an outstanding preamp as well. I'd really like a headphone amp in the home office so maybe ill think about a soloist.....


----------



## Coztomba

rmsanger said:


> bump relatively quiet responses on this thread... I wonder if many people have not received there's or people are still trying to burn in?
> 
> Usually on my new products we get some pretty quick feedback either way.   Burson is running a 20% off sale for these for holdiays (not as good a deal as the pre-order) but still a promo opportunity to get these under $1k USD stateside.
> 
> Has anybody tried this amp with a 1266/Susvara/HE6se yet?  If so what are your initial impressions?  Also has anybody compared this to a Flux FA-10, A90, Cayin Iha-6, etc..?



Mine is due to arrive Wednesday!


----------



## royiko

barbz127 said:


> This amp just wasn't for me unfortunately.
> 
> I own a couple of 300ohm dynamics and the available volume range for comfortable listening was 5-20 on medium gain and with that setting electronic music sounded a bit flat or slower than normal/expected.
> 
> ...


which other amp you are using?


----------



## barbz127

royiko said:


> which other amp you are using?


Mjolnir 2 and bottlehead crack.

Soloist was on my list as an ideal amp due to its size and I wanted to move to a local amp to go with my local dac.


----------



## royiko

ishmaelk said:


> I didn't find any of those issues in the A90 I tried. And it has great sound and all... but it's definitely a few steps behind the Soloist.
> On a side note... I lived in a little town near Perth in Scotland a few years ago. I love Scotland.




Would you like to share more about A90 vs Soloist? How far apart are they? I am thinking about whether or not to upgrade soon


----------



## ishmaelk (Nov 22, 2020)

royiko said:


> Would you like to share more about A90 vs Soloist? How far apart are they? I am thinking about whether or not to upgrade soon


I can't elaborate much now, since I don't have the A90 anymore.
But, even before receiving the Soloist, it was quite obvious to me the A90 wasn't my cup of tea.
The A90 sounds very good, but it has no depth. Everything is just pushed to the front. There is no sense of space at all.
The sound is meaty, powerful and with a lush timbre, there's no doubt about the strengths of that amp.
Even the Topping L30 was better at giving you a sense of space.
I wouldn't spend 500€ in the A90. I know the Soloist 3XP goes for twice that amount, but to me, spending that much in something with that weakness is making sure you'll want to part with it in less than a year. If that long.
So, how far apart are they? VERY far apart.
Like I said, I can't elaborate much more. But my disappointment with the A90 was huge when I tried it. And I spent a week trying to like it. I just couldn't.


----------



## Sam Spade

Hi all, i've started a thread on swapping op amps with Burson equipment. I'm getting some V6 classics and Sparko pros. 

I have a Conductor 3x ref but I figure the soloist is similar. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/spa...-actually-any-opamps-into-burson-gear.947874/


----------



## Baten

ishmaelk said:


> I can't elaborate much now, since I don't have the A90 anymore.
> But, even before receiving the Soloist, it was quite obvious to me the A90 wasn't my cup of tea.
> The A90 sounds very good, but it has no depth. Everything is just pushed to the front. There is no sense of space at all.
> The sound is meaty, powerful and with a lush timbre, there's no doubt about the strengths of that amp.
> ...


That makes it sounds the L30 is good value for the low price though honestly


----------



## ishmaelk

Baten said:


> That makes it sounds the L30 is good value for the low price though honestly


It is fantastic value.


----------



## Baten

ishmaelk said:


> It is fantastic value.


I'm cheap lol. I hear value, you pique my curiousity


----------



## JWahl

HiFiDJ said:


> Here are my impressions which I posted on another forum.....
> 
> ...
> 
> Update: As I spend more time with this amp, I’m even more convinced that this is a keeper! So much detail, control, and “dimensionality” while being smooth and non-fatiguing. I highly recommend you give this thing a listen!



We almost have the same setup, except my HD650 is modded.  I recommend trying the power-amp mode on the Soloist  3X if you haven't already; that's one of the nice thing about having the RME.  It's different, but not really better or worse.  It's a little more upfront and focused in power-amp mode.  Just be sure to turn down the volume first.  The Soloist 3X makes you hold the button for 12 seconds to make sure you know what you're doing.  I've gone back and forth between the two several times now but don't really have a clear preference for either.


----------



## Bob Ley

JWahl said:


> We almost have the same setup, except my HD650 is modded.  I recommend trying the power-amp mode on the Soloist  3X if you haven't already; that's one of the nice thing about having the RME.  It's different, but not really better or worse.  It's a little more upfront and focused in power-amp mode.  Just be sure to turn down the volume first.  The Soloist 3X makes you hold the button for 12 seconds to make sure you know what you're doing.  I've gone back and forth between the two several times now but don't really have a clear preference for either.



What's the  power-amp mode and what does it do?


----------



## flitcroft

Bob Ley said:


> What's the  power-amp mode and what does it do?



It lets you bypass the volume control in the audio signal


*Headphone Power Amp Mode
*
Less is more, and that is the truth even when using the best components on the signal path. Although the MUSE72320 is an incredible volume controller, we’ll let you bypass it when your DAC or preamp already controls volume.


----------



## HiFiDJ

JWahl said:


> We almost have the same setup, except my HD650 is modded.  I recommend trying the power-amp mode on the Soloist  3X if you haven't already; that's one of the nice thing about having the RME.  It's different, but not really better or worse.  It's a little more upfront and focused in power-amp mode.  Just be sure to turn down the volume first.  The Soloist 3X makes you hold the button for 12 seconds to make sure you know what you're doing.  I've gone back and forth between the two several times now but don't really have a clear preference for either.


Oh, I definitely tried that mode and wasn't a big fan of the presentation. Little too upfront for me. I could still go either way but prefer the default mode a little more. The biggest thing, for me, is that I get a bit of hiss with my headphones in power-amp mode. If I bump the gain down, it's too low. I already tried changing reference values and what not but found the default mode to be more convenient with the headphones I currently have. I do applaud Burson for adding such a feature! No other amp does this (well you can technically still do it but it's not an entirely separate mode) which is pretty cool. Oh, and I don't know about you but 12 seconds is a little too long imo. lol

By the way, what reference value do you have set on your rme? I have -5dbu with medium gain on soloist.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> What's the  power-amp mode and what does it do?


Here's a quote from Ian Dunmore explaining it a bit........

"It has 4 selectable reference output levels, in 6 dB increments, that are implemented as physical, analog, attenuators. The can be fixed at a given output level, or if you turn on “Auto Ref Level” (chapter 19.3), the unit will automatically switch between them as you turn the volume dial, as necessary. Intermediate volume steps are handled purely in the digital domain, in 0.5 dB increments.

In practice this means one of two things:


Leave the unit on “Auto-Ref Level = On”, and let the unit worry about the best combination of analog and digital attenuation.
Pick a fixed Ref Level, and let the unit do all its attenuation in the digital domain.
If you’re feeding non-pro/studio level gear, you’ll be best off starting with a fixed reference level, of -5 dBu (RCA) or +1 dBu (XLR) and seeing how you go, as if you set this too high you’ll overload the inputs on whatever you’re feeding and cause them to clip (which is obvious when it happens as it sounds awful and clearly distorted).

Pro/studio gear will usually tolerate the highest reference level of +13 dBu (RCA)/+ 19 dBu (XLR), depending on exactly what the gear is.

Since I am driving an external headphone amplifiers with mine, I choose a fixed reference level setting that lets me put the digital volume control at 0 dBU, and do the volume control on the headphone amplifier."


----------



## HiFiDJ

HiFiDJ said:


> Here's a quote from Ian Dunmore explaining it a bit........
> 
> "It has 4 selectable reference output levels, in 6 dB increments, that are implemented as physical, analog, attenuators. The can be fixed at a given output level, or if you turn on “Auto Ref Level” (chapter 19.3), the unit will automatically switch between them as you turn the volume dial, as necessary. Intermediate volume steps are handled purely in the digital domain, in 0.5 dB increments.
> 
> ...


Just realized this doesn't make much sense without context........sorry about that, I don't see a delete post button. Just disregard the previous post.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I received my Soloist 3X about 4 days ago and I was underwhelmed by the sound.  Upgrading from a THX789 to something that's about 4 times it's price I was expecting to be wowed. I let the amp warm up for about 30 minutes before listening and I noticed everything sounded smoother and spacious compared to the 789 but with less bass slam.  My LCD-X and LCD-2C never sounded so lean.

I am fairly new to this wonderful hobby and this was a huge let down.  I believed that I had wasted my money on something that IMO isn't cheap.  I tried different XLR cables; gain settings; I used the Soloist in "power amp" mode and used my SMSL-SU9 to adjust the volume which brought back the bass slam but I lost the smoothness and spaciousness that I mentioned earlier.

Long story short, after listening for around an hour in "power amp" mode with the SU9 I curiously switched back to using the amp's MUSE volume controller and WOW.  The sound completely transformed.  I noticed the amp was a lot warmer than when I had my first listen and I guess I just have to have more patience with the warm up time.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Turkeysaurus said:


> I received my Soloist 3X about 4 days ago and I was underwhelmed by the sound.  Upgrading from a THX789 to something that's about 4 times it's price I was expecting to be wowed. I let the amp warm up for about 30 minutes before listening and I noticed everything sounded smoother and spacious compared to the 789 but with less bass slam.  My LCD-X and LCD-2C never sounded so lean.
> 
> I am fairly new to this wonderful hobby and this was a huge let down.  I believed that I had wasted my money on something that IMO isn't cheap.  I tried different XLR cables; gain settings; I used the Soloist in "power amp" mode and used my SMSL-SU9 to adjust the volume which brought back the bass slam but I lost the smoothness and spaciousness that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Long story short, after listening for around an hour in "power amp" mode with the SU9 I curiously switched back to using the amp's MUSE volume controller and WOW.  The sound completely transformed.  I noticed the amp was a lot warmer than when I had my first listen and I guess I just have to have more patience with the warm up time.


Yes! From my experience with it, the warm-up time needed for optimal performance is around 2 hours.


----------



## flitcroft

HiFiDJ said:


> Yes! From my experience with it, the warm-up time needed for optimal performance is around 2 hours.



Do you listen the whole 2 hours and hear it steadily improve or do you literally just turn it on and wait? I haven’t noticed this with mine but I will give it a try. The manual does say it needs to come to temp to sound its best.


----------



## HiFiDJ

flitcroft said:


> Do you listen the whole 2 hours and hear it steadily improve or do you literally just turn it on and wait? I haven’t noticed this with mine but I will give it a try. The manual does say it needs to come to temp to sound its best.


I followed the manual at first, so I knew it needed some warm-up time. The first time I had it, I let it run for more than that before I listened to it. I was amazed at that point.

The following day I tried to listen to it again before it warmed up, and the "amazing factor" was completely gone. Decided that it might have needed some time so I left it for an hour. It was better but wasn't the same experience as when I had first listened to it. Finally, I decided to wait for another hour and the "magic" was back. I then made sure to warm it up 2 hours before I would actually listen to music and I had the same consistent experience after that. Of course, this is not scientific but just my experience and experimentation.


----------



## royiko

Turkeysaurus said:


> I received my Soloist 3X about 4 days ago and I was underwhelmed by the sound.  Upgrading from a THX789 to something that's about 4 times it's price I was expecting to be wowed. I let the amp warm up for about 30 minutes before listening and I noticed everything sounded smoother and spacious compared to the 789 but with less bass slam.  My LCD-X and LCD-2C never sounded so lean.
> 
> I am fairly new to this wonderful hobby and this was a huge let down.  I believed that I had wasted my money on something that IMO isn't cheap.  I tried different XLR cables; gain settings; I used the Soloist in "power amp" mode and used my SMSL-SU9 to adjust the volume which brought back the bass slam but I lost the smoothness and spaciousness that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> Long story short, after listening for around an hour in "power amp" mode with the SU9 I curiously switched back to using the amp's MUSE volume controller and WOW.  The sound completely transformed.  I noticed the amp was a lot warmer than when I had my first listen and I guess I just have to have more patience with the warm up time.



Oh interesting.  I curious how much "spacious" you get from Soloist comparing to 789? For me, I think the main upgrade from A90 to Soloist would be the Spaciousness.


----------



## Sam Spade

HiFiDJ said:


> I followed the manual at first, so I knew it needed some warm-up time. The first time I had it, I let it run for more than that before I listened to it. I was amazed at that point.
> 
> The following day I tried to listen to it again before it warmed up, and the "amazing factor" was completely gone. Decided that it might have needed some time so I left it for an hour. It was better but wasn't the same experience as when I had first listened to it. Finally, I decided to wait for another hour and the "magic" was back. I then made sure to warm it up 2 hours before I would actually listen to music and I had the same consistent experience after that. Of course, this is not scientific but just my experience and experimentation.


what's the room temp where you are this time of year?


----------



## HiFiDJ

Sam Spade said:


> what's the room temp where you are this time of year?


I live in Cali so right now about 60s-70s

Nice catch though....completely ignored outside temp factor


----------



## HiFiDJ

royiko said:


> Oh interesting.  I curious how much "spacious" you get from Soloist comparing to 789? For me, I think the main upgrade from A90 to Soloist would be the Spaciousness.


I thought it was pretty noticeable. Although the 789 had pretty decent soundstage, the Soloist is more 3-dimensional I found.


----------



## flitcroft (Nov 24, 2020)

HiFiDJ said:


> I followed the manual at first, so I knew it needed some warm-up time. The first time I had it, I let it run for more than that before I listened to it. I was amazed at that point.
> 
> The following day I tried to listen to it again before it warmed up, and the "amazing factor" was completely gone. Decided that it might have needed some time so I left it for an hour. It was better but wasn't the same experience as when I had first listened to it. Finally, I decided to wait for another hour and the "magic" was back. I then made sure to warm it up 2 hours before I would actually listen to music and I had the same consistent experience after that. Of course, this is not scientific but just my experience and experimentation.



I gave this a try today and my unscientific results are this (temps accurate, times +/- about 5 minutes):

66.5F at 9:30am (ambient room temp, amplifier off)
85.0F at 9:45am
86.6F at 10:00am
89.4F at 11:00am
90.5F at 11:30am (two hours turned on, no music playing)

I measured with a laser thermometer at the top middle of the Soloist 3XP which was above the Composer 3XP DAC. The amp was set to high gain at 40 volume with no audio running through the DAC or amp.

Sound: well, after 2+ hours warming up it sounds fantastic and, honestly, close to perfect on the first few songs I started with. I'm confident that it sounds as good as any time that I've heard it. I hadn't noticed needing a warm-up time before these posts but in retrospect, I'll bet you really do have to warm up the amp for 15 minutes to get the best sound (edit: I'm not sure 2 hours is needed if sound quality correlates to operating temperature). I may have subconsciously turned on my amp before listening or just listened at low volumes at first if it didn't sound amazing, possibly attributing that to the music or recordings, without giving it a second thought. I'll pay more attention in the future and see if I notice a difference.

I listened to Alice in Chains Unplugged "Would?", "No Excuses", and "Rooster" so far via Qobuz at 16-bit / 44.1 khz.


----------



## rmsanger

Cool glad to start hearing some positivity behind this product other than the OP.   It will be great when we see some reviews start getting posted.


----------



## HiFiDJ

rmsanger said:


> Cool glad to start hearing some positivity behind this product other than the OP.   It will be great when we see some reviews start getting posted.


I doubt there will be many reviews, unfortunately. They don't really invest in marketing according to the Burson website.


----------



## ishmaelk

After a couple of weeks using the Soloist, I can only repeat myself and say I'm truly impressed. 
I did notice that after a few days it seemed to sound better, with more spaciousness, instruments more "real". 
I know it may as well be my brain adapting to its sound. But my brain was clearly saying: "holy FXXX!". 
I ordered the cool stands, to keep the Soloist and the Composer standing. Those stands look awesome.


----------



## rmsanger (Nov 24, 2020)

HiFiDJ said:


> I doubt there will be many reviews, unfortunately. They don't really invest in marketing according to the Burson website.



We'll see... I know that Passion For Sound and The Next Best Thing have already reviewed it.   I was impressed with the amount of depth that P4S went into.   I'm hoping that people like Sandu (SoundNews), Currawong, The Headphone show guys, DMS, Josh Valour, etc.. eventually get ahold of it.   It's helpful to get the opinion/takes of people you trust before making a purchase.

TBH even if this could get this to DMS and the Abyss guys this would be very helpful with their pairings.   The Abyss guys have done a few reviews on amps that pair well for their HPs but the cheapest they went was GSX Mini.

DMS did a A90 review w/Diana but that was the extent.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Nov 24, 2020)

ishmaelk said:


> After a couple of weeks using the Soloist, I can only repeat myself and say I'm truly impressed.
> I did notice that after a few days it seemed to sound better, with more spaciousness, instruments more "real".
> I know it may as well be my brain adapting to its sound. But my brain was clearly saying: "holy FXXX!".
> I ordered the cool stands, to keep the Soloist and the Composer standing. Those stands look awesome.


Holy fxxx, indeed!

Really? I thought the stands look kind of ugly........lol  But maybe it's better in person.


----------



## HiFiDJ

rmsanger said:


> We'll see... I know that Passion For Sound and The Next Best Thing have already reviewed it.   I was impressed with the amount of depth that P4S went into.   I'm hoping that people like Sandu (SoundNews), Currawong, The Headphone show guys, DMS, Josh Valour, etc.. eventually get ahold of it.   It's helpful to get the opinion/takes of people you trust before making a purchase.
> 
> TBH even if this could get this to DMS and the Abyss guys this would be very helpful with their pairings.   The Abyss guys have done a few reviews on amps that pair well for their HPs but the cheapest they went was GSX Mini.
> 
> DMS did a A90 review w/Diana but that was the extent.


Yeah, I hear ya. It would be great for this amp to get some exposure! But I don't think that was what Burson intended, so we'll see. Hopefully, I'm wrong.

Actually, the founder of headphones.com told me he was trying to get some Burson stuff in, so fingers crossed.

What's interesting about the soloist is the price point I think. There aren't many ss amps around the thousand dollar range if any, that I can think of. You have topping right below a thousand.....focal, violectric, spl, gsx are all 1500 and up.


----------



## Sam Spade (Nov 24, 2020)

rmsanger said:


> Cool glad to start hearing some positivity behind this product other than the OP.   It will be great when we see some reviews start getting posted.


there are lots of reviews out there. Lachlan at passion for sound did one that was excellent. Try his youtube channel. Also on the burson soloist page there are lots of reviews at the bottom.

One of burson's main strategies is to get reviewers/influencers to review their products.


----------



## ishmaelk

HiFiDJ said:


> Holy fxxx, indeed!
> 
> Really? I thought the stands look kind of ugly........lol  But maybe it's better in person.



Just a matter of taste, but I really dig that industrial, uglyish look.  
I don't really think it will save me a lot of space, though. Maybe 8 cm or something like that. 
But I bet it'll look cool enough to make my girlfriend frown when she sees it.


----------



## Bruc3

HiFiDJ said:


> Holy fxxx, indeed!
> 
> Really? I thought the stands look kind of ugly........lol  But maybe it's better in person.



I've got to agree those stands are pretty hideous. 

Couldn't they just make similar stand to the questyle one but made out of steel/aluminum?

https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41H8z1hsr3L.jpg


----------



## Coztomba

How is everyones remotes?  The volume up down is quite infuriating for me.  If I click and hold either up or down, sometimes it will do 10 clicks and stop, sometime times 6, sometimes 7, sometimes 3.  I thought it might be some protection thing but it's so random.  I'll try changing the battery if no one else's is doing that.  I've tried holding right up next to the sensor and no difference.


----------



## ishmaelk

Bruc3 said:


> I've got to agree those stands are pretty hideous.
> 
> Couldn't they just make similar stand to the questyle one but made out of steel/aluminum?
> 
> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/41H8z1hsr3L.jpg



They were trying to make a stand.


----------



## JWahl

ishmaelk said:


> Just a matter of taste, but I really dig that industrial, uglyish look.
> I don't really think it will save me a lot of space, though. Maybe 8 cm or something like that.
> But I bet it'll look cool enough to make my girlfriend frown when she sees it.



I like it, but I think the real question is if there will be some kind of firmware update to allow the display to change to vertical orientation like the Conductor Reference.  Otherwise, sideways volume is going to look a little silly.



Coztomba said:


> How is everyones remotes?  The volume up down is quite infuriating for me.  If I click and hold either up or down, sometimes it will do 10 clicks and stop, sometime times 6, sometimes 7, sometimes 3.  I thought it might be some protection thing but it's so random.  I'll try changing the battery if no one else's is doing that.  I've tried holding right up next to the sensor and no difference.



Yeah mine is pretty terrible too, unfortunately.  At first I thought it was just the way the microcontroller for the volume control was coded, but part of it may be the remote too.  Lots of weird behavior, like if I hold the button, move the remote away and bring it back without releasing the button, it doesn't resume changing the volume.  Sometimes I have to press it twice to even register an input.  I've just kind of accepted at this point that Burson's engineers aren't very experienced with designing digital-control systems, but are really awesome with analog design.  I tend to forgive it just because there isn't much else out there that sounds like it.  If it were a major company with these kinds of glitches, there would be a lot more drama, I think.


----------



## ishmaelk

JWahl said:


> I like it, but I think the real question is if there will be some kind of firmware update to allow the display to change to vertical orientation like the Conductor Reference.  Otherwise, sideways volume is going to look a little silly.


Very silly indeed.


----------



## Bob Ley

Does anyone know which is left/right for the XLR inputs on the back? They're not labeled.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Nov 25, 2020)

JWahl said:


> I like it, but I think the real question is if there will be some kind of firmware update to allow the display to change to vertical orientation like the Conductor Reference.  Otherwise, sideways volume is going to look a little silly.


According to Burson, there won't be. They said it's because the screen is too small compared to the conductor series.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> Does anyone know which is left/right for the XLR inputs on the back? They're not labeled.


The left is for left, the right is for right, facing the unit.


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> The left is for left, the right is for right, facing the unit.



Looking at the front or back? see samples


----------



## Bob Ley

Weird how there's no manual included or online anywhere.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> Looking at the front or back? see samples


Actually, correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think it matters......as long as it matches the same output as your dac.

So for me, I have the units facing me from the front side not from the back. Used left for left and right for right. Hopefully, that made sense?


----------



## flitcroft

Bob Ley said:


> Looking at the front or back? see samples


Mine is wired like Capture1.jpg. Same for my amp. To be sure, I tested the channels with a YouTube test video immediately after turning everything on.


----------



## Bob Ley

flitcroft said:


> Mine is wired like Capture1.jpg. Same for my amp. To be sure, I tested the channels with a YouTube test video immediately after turning everything on.



Weird how my DAC is the opposite on the back


----------



## JWahl

Bob Ley said:


> Weird how my DAC is the opposite on the back



Yes, my Soloist 3X XLR inputs also match the orientation on the ADI-2 DAC.  It makes sense, because viewing from the front, the orientation is what you would expect.


----------



## Bob Ley

JWahl said:


> Yes, my Soloist 3X XLR inputs also match the orientation on the ADI-2 DAC.  It makes sense, because viewing from the front, the orientation is what you would expect.



interesting, so I'll switch it.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Anybody irritated by the standby light on the soloist? It's so glaring! lol

I told Burson it might be better to at least go with any color other than blue for the standby led.


----------



## flitcroft

JWahl said:


> Yes, my Soloist 3X XLR inputs also match the orientation on the ADI-2 DAC.  It makes sense, because viewing from the front, the orientation is what you would expect.


That is interesting. I'm using the Burson Composer which is also unlabelled, so maybe my response isn't as helpful. My wires don't cross behind the units and I verified that the channels are outputting correctly... In the end that's all the matters.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> I like it, but I think the real question is if there will be some kind of firmware update to allow the display to change to vertical orientation like the Conductor Reference.  Otherwise, sideways volume is going to look a little silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine is pretty terrible too, unfortunately.  At first I thought it was just the way the microcontroller for the volume control was coded, but part of it may be the remote too.  Lots of weird behavior, like if I hold the button, move the remote away and bring it back without releasing the button, it doesn't resume changing the volume.  Sometimes I have to press it twice to even register an input.  I've just kind of accepted at this point that Burson's engineers aren't very experienced with designing digital-control systems, but are really awesome with analog design.  I tend to forgive it just because there isn't much else out there that sounds like it.  If it were a major company with these kinds of glitches, there would be a lot more drama, I think.


You should get onto them with this. It is constructive and i really think they'd appreciate the honest feedback. It might take them a while to fix it as they are flat out.


----------



## Bob Ley

flitcroft said:


> That is interesting. I'm using the Burson Composer which is also unlabelled, so maybe my response isn't as helpful. My wires don't cross behind the units and I verified that the channels are outputting correctly... In the end that's all the matters.



How do you verify that the channels are outputting correctly?


----------



## flitcroft

Bob Ley said:


> How do you verify that the channels are outputting correctly?



I used a video like this. It makes installing headphone cables easy too.


----------



## Bob Ley

Can't believe how rich this thing sounds. I don't even think about tubes with it!


----------



## bigvibez1739

I've been loving this unit today


----------



## qsk78

How would you describe bass on the Soloist? Tight and hard hitting or more on the softer and warmer side? Thank you.


----------



## Coztomba

Well I come home today and the remote is working flawlessly now?  I just held to from 70 to 0, and then 0 to 70 again without a hitch.  I couldn't get more than 10 without it stopping last night no matter what I tried.  Did I just have to... burn in... a remote .  Lets see if it holds up or it's just temperamental.

I have to say the volume is less than I expected.  It's more or less in line with my 789 and I was expecting more. Listening to Fleetwood Mac Rumours single ended with the Focal Clear's I'm on in the middle of high gain.  Balanced I'm the top end of medium.  That's loudish listening but still less than I expected. Low seems unusable for anything but IEM's.

It doesn't have that flat wall of sound... sound...  like 789 but still not to the level of the HP8 in terms of depth and spaciousness.  Much improved though for solid state.  I'm aways shocked just how damn flat (depth wise not FR wise) the 789 is when I switch back to it. Only maybe 10 hours of listening so far so really early days.  Soloist is slightly more relaxed and sweeter to me compared to the 789, but again not to the degree of the HP8.  It definitely starts to sound better as it warms up as well.

Preamp wise I'm disappointed that when I'm in headphone mode with the speakers turned on I get buzzing from the speakers.  Switch to Preamp mode and it's good.  Not really what I wanted. I guess I was hoping it would just mute the preamp outputs but it's seems to just cut them off which causes the buzz.  Unless this is some kind of ground loop problem, but it's not there when the preamp output is selected so I don't think so.  I also didn't think the gain levels would work when in preamp mode but they do and the volume bump that happens after 50 is there in preamp mode as well.  Wasn't expecting that but I've only really had experience with preamps built into DAC's so I'm not sure if that's expected behaviour. 

I have a pair of the classic opamps but I think I want to wait another week before I try them.  Just typing things as they pop into my head so probably a little rambly and all over the place but these are my VERY initial thoughts after 2 nights with it.


----------



## Bob Ley (Nov 27, 2020)

does anyone know of a a/b type switch if I have 2 amps using xlr's (tube and the Burson) into my dac that will allow me to switch amps without having to unplug/plug in the back every time I want to switch?

All balanced!


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> does anyone know of a a/b type switch if I have 2 amps using xlr's (tube and the Burson) into my dac that will allow me to switch amps without having to unplug/plug in the back every time I want to switch?
> 
> All balanced!


This should work fine.....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...KPR2V&linkId=c458105a9498f983be7bcf4a356bc9b4


----------



## HiFiDJ

qsk78 said:


> How would you describe bass on the Soloist? Tight and hard hitting or more on the softer and warmer side? Thank you.


Fast, tight, and very defined.


----------



## HiFiDJ

bigvibez1739 said:


> I've been loving this unit today


I was quite surprised by the synergy between the clears and soloist. It's fantastic!

Wait.......that's not the soloist, right? It has USB on the pic.......


----------



## HiFiDJ

Coztomba said:


> Well I come home today and the remote is working flawlessly now?  I just held to from 70 to 0, and then 0 to 70 again without a hitch.  I couldn't get more than 10 without it stopping last night no matter what I tried.  Did I just have to... burn in... a remote .  Lets see if it holds up or it's just temperamental.
> 
> I have to say the volume is less than I expected.  It's more or less in line with my 789 and I was expecting more. Listening to Fleetwood Mac Rumours single ended with the Focal Clear's I'm on in the middle of high gain.  Balanced I'm the top end of medium.  That's loudish listening but still less than I expected. Low seems unusable for anything but IEM's.
> 
> ...


I hear hiss on medium gain with my clears using balanced; for single ended I'm still on medium gain.....I use low gain on them, ultimately. That's weird cause this thing has so much power to drive headphones.

What dac are you feeding it? Maybe it isn't feeding it much signal?


----------



## bigvibez1739

Conductor 3x Performance  really surprised by the incredible sound this unit gave off.


----------



## HiFiDJ

bigvibez1739 said:


> Conductor 3x Performance  really surprised by the incredible sound this unit gave off.


Ok, I was tripping for a second there....lol


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> This should work fine.....
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...KPR2V&linkId=c458105a9498f983be7bcf4a356bc9b4



That looks awesome, thanks!


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Bob Ley said:


> That looks awesome, thanks!


I think this is the one you would need. 
https://www.amazon.com/Nobsound-Aud...6D5PQ2D85RM&psc=1&refRID=9G21P08RE6D5PQ2D85RM


----------



## Bob Ley

Turkeysaurus said:


> I think this is the one you would need.
> https://www.amazon.com/Nobsound-Aud...6D5PQ2D85RM&psc=1&refRID=9G21P08RE6D5PQ2D85RM



You pretty sure?


----------



## Coztomba

HiFiDJ said:


> I hear hiss on medium gain with my clears using balanced; for single ended I'm still on medium gain.....I use low gain on them, ultimately. That's weird cause this thing has so much power to drive headphones.
> 
> What dac are you feeding it? Maybe it isn't feeding it much signal?



Denafrips Ares II.  I have a SMSL SU-8 in a drawer I can plug in and see if it makes any difference.  I had a pretty good listening session last night sing both Clears and Beyer T1.2's and didn't notice hiss.  T1.2's I can get up to 70-80 on high gain using XLR.  Again loutish volume I'd only listen to a couple of tracks like that, but even backing off some it's way up there.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Coztomba said:


> Denafrips Ares II.  I have a SMSL SU-8 in a drawer I can plug in and see if it makes any difference.  I had a pretty good listening session last night sing both Clears and Beyer T1.2's and didn't notice hiss.  T1.2's I can get up to 70-80 on high gain using XLR.  Again loutish volume I'd only listen to a couple of tracks like that, but even backing off some it's way up there.


I see. I use the rme and the adjustable reference values are pretty handy!


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Bob Ley said:


> You pretty sure?


Yes.  The set of XLR male connections on the far left are for the DAC and the 3 sets of female XLR connections are outputs that will connect to the amps.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Turkeysaurus said:


> Yes.  The set of XLR male connections on the far left are for the DAC and the 3 sets of female XLR connections are outputs that will connect to the amps.


I'm sorry. I made a couple of errors. The one I recommended is right but my wording was wrong. 

The set of XLR female connections on the far left are for the DAC and the 3 sets of male XLR connections are outputs that will connect to the amps.


----------



## Bob Ley

Turkeysaurus said:


> I'm sorry. I made a couple of errors. The one I recommended is right but my wording was wrong.
> 
> The set of XLR female connections on the far left are for the DAC and the 3 sets of male XLR connections are outputs that will connect to the amps.



So I need XLR gender changers for all the connections?


----------



## Turkeysaurus

Bob Ley said:


> So I need XLR gender changers for all the connections?


 No. Just your regular XLR cables.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone got the chance to compare this with Ifi Pro Ican?


----------



## ishmaelk

@Slim1970 Hi, did you get a chance to try the Soloist?


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> @Slim1970 Hi, did you get a chance to try the Soloist?


Not yet, I‘m still waiting for it to be shipped out. I’m getting very antsy because I’m ready to do some listening and comparing.


----------



## SQ13

any idea how this compares to the violeletric V550 (at 2.5x the price). am considering the V550 or even V590 even though i just ordered the soloist without listening.


----------



## flitcroft (Nov 30, 2020)

SQ13 said:


> any idea how this compares to the violeletric V550 (at 2.5x the price). am considering the V550 or even V590 even though i just ordered the soloist without listening.



My relatively uninformed (as in, I don't own dozens of amps) hot take is that amps priced above the Soloist likely have vastly diminishing marginal returns or, if you prefer, come with a healthy dose of snake oil. There isn't an area of the audio spectrum that the Soloist doesn't accurately convey with ease and ample headroom. What comes out of my headphones is without technical fault, everything sounds great. Certainly, there are amps that will sound _different_ than the Soloist but it's a little hard to imagine anything being significantly objectively _better_. For me, this is likely my end game for solid-state headphone amps.

For another take, check out Passion For Sounds' review that puts the Soloist on par with the $5,500 Chord Hugo TT2 DAC/Amp. As the Soloist 3XP can credibly compete, that seems to reinforce my own opinion of the amp. And, I would note that it's not clear that PFS attempted to identify the two amps over repeated blind experiments so his preference for the $5,500 equipment could be colored by its high price making the Hugo a Veblen Good (that is, demand increases as price increases -- marketers know very well how price colors perception and satisfaction). If I were to wager, I'd bet money that a skilled listener could not pick out the Soloist or Hugo double-blind with statistical significance.

I'm curious to hear what your ears tell you when your Soloist arrives and after it warms up 15 minutes.


----------



## Sam Spade

flitcroft said:


> My relatively uninformed (as in, I don't own dozens of amps) hot take is that amps priced above the Soloist likely have vastly diminishing marginal returns or, if you prefer, come with a healthy dose of snake oil. There isn't an area of the audio spectrum that the Soloist doesn't accurately convey with ease and ample headroom. What comes out of my headphones is without technical fault, everything sounds great. Certainly, there are amps that will sound _different_ than the Soloist but it's a little hard to imagine anything being significantly objectively _better_. For me, this is likely my end game for solid-state headphone amps.
> 
> For another take, check out Passion For Sounds' review that puts the Soloist on par with the $5,500 Chord Hugo TT2 DAC/Amp. As the Soloist 3XP can credibly compete, that seems to reinforce my own opinion of the amp. And, I would note that it's not clear that PFS attempted to identify the two amps over repeated blind experiments so his preference for the $5,500 equipment could be colored by its high price making the Hugo a Veblen Good (that is, demand increases as price increases -- marketers know very well how price colors perception and satisfaction). If I were to wager, I'd bet money that a skilled listener could not pick out the Soloist or Hugo double-blind with statistical significance.
> 
> I'm curious to hear what your ears tell you when your Soloist arrives and after it warms up 15 minutes.


Lachlan from Passion from sound gave a rave review to the Sparko's Aries. I'll have one soon for my home office and a Chord Qutest and will be able to compare it to my Burson Conductor 3x ref in my main system. 

Blind  trials have shown many audiophile claims are nonsense. 

But if all amps sound the same why do we change tubes and opamps?


----------



## flitcroft (Dec 1, 2020)

Sam Spade said:


> But if all amps sound the same why do we change tubes and opamps?



Speaking only for myself, I like colored / non-reference sound. I like strong, perhaps emphasized, sub-bass and high detail reveal and sparkly treble without sibilance. I think many, many quality amps can deliver that with high-end headphones. Pontificating a bit, I think people tend to buy equipment to get to their preferred sound rather than take time to use equalizers. I'm on Windows and have Equalizer APO loaded with a 127-point Harman reference curve for my Audeze LCD-3 Fazors and it produces a very flat sound out of my capable audio chain. It feels like people pay (gobs of) money to alter sound in pleasing ways that can be done fairly easily and effectively, for free, within a digital audio stream using a parametric equalizer. To summarize, my opinion is that gear at a certain level checks every possible box and the rest just comes down to personal preference. I'm well aware that not everyone agrees with that but that's where I stand on the various issues of audiophiledom for amps and especially cables.

Edit: The way I think about amps is the way I think about vodka -- the definition of a perfect vodka is having no taste, as the definition of a perfect amp is not coloring the sound. Once you get to no taste / coloration there is nothing better, by definition, only different.


----------



## Slim1970

My Soloist has finally shipped. It should be here Friday


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Blind  trials have shown many audiophile claims are nonsense.
> 
> But if all amps sound the same why do we change tubes and opamps?



I am personally in the camp that blind testing isn't necessarily wrong, but depending on application, can be flawed.  Namely, level matching by meter may yield flawed results, especially if the volume is too low.  In my experience, most equipment differences only become obvious at higher listening levels and become amplified by the headphone's acoustic interactions and distortions, and the increased transient power demands on amplifiers.  Psychoacoustics are also a strange thing, in that I've found that listening sounds noticeably different when I am standing versus sitting, likely due to vestibular effects?   A lot of people close their eyes to listen closely, but I find that actually negatively impacts my perception of sound.  I assume it has to do with my own sensory integration.  Each persons biology and senses are a little different, so it becomes very difficult to get scientifically valid data between different people.  Blind testing is still the most scientifically valid method that exists, but it's not without its pitfalls.

I do absolutely support A/B testing, when possible.  For instance when I had my Liquid Platinum, I tested my entry-level Wireworld RCA cables (0.5m) against my Audioquest King Cobra XLR (1.0m) simultaneously out of the RME ADI-2.  I was able to directly A/B between the two immediately with the input switch and could tell no difference.  So much so, that I had to unplug one channel to make sure it was actually switching.  I suppose this means the impedance matching between the equipment was already good enough that the added cable impedance had a negligible effect.  I also prefer to A/B at volume levels that you would realistically listen to, rather than matched,  for each piece of equipment, which you can't do in a true blind test.  This lets you account for the psychoacoustics of the Fletcher-Munson affect, which is very real at sufficient volume levels.  A lot of equipment I will find that sounds fine at lower levels but may become shouty and higher volume levels.  I don't think this is something that you would really capture in a steady-state frequency-response measurement.  I think you'd have to run the offending audio clip through a spectrogram measurement, which nobody really seems to do, oddly enough.  Probably because it's a lot more difficult for the layman to understand (see below).

Understanding Spectrograms (izotope.com)


----------



## Sam Spade

I


JWahl said:


> I am personally in the camp that blind testing isn't necessarily wrong, but depending on application, can be flawed.  Namely, level matching by meter may yield flawed results, especially if the volume is too low.  In my experience, most equipment differences only become obvious at higher listening levels and become amplified by the headphone's acoustic interactions and distortions, and the increased transient power demands on amplifiers.  Psychoacoustics are also a strange thing, in that I've found that listening sounds noticeably different when I am standing versus sitting, likely due to vestibular effects?   A lot of people close their eyes to listen closely, but I find that actually negatively impacts my perception of sound.  I assume it has to do with my own sensory integration.  Each persons biology and senses are a little different, so it becomes very difficult to get scientifically valid data between different people.  Blind testing is still the most scientifically valid method that exists, but it's not without its pitfalls.
> 
> I do absolutely support A/B testing, when possible.  For instance when I had my Liquid Platinum, I tested my entry-level Wireworld RCA cables (0.5m) against my Audioquest King Cobra XLR (1.0m) simultaneously out of the RME ADI-2.  I was able to directly A/B between the two immediately with the input switch and could tell no difference.  So much so, that I had to unplug one channel to make sure it was actually switching.  I suppose this means the impedance matching between the equipment was already good enough that the added cable impedance had a negligible effect.  I also prefer to A/B at volume levels that you would realistically listen to, rather than matched,  for each piece of equipment, which you can't do in a true blind test.  This lets you account for the psychoacoustics of the Fletcher-Munson affect, which is very real at sufficient volume levels.  A lot of equipment I will find that sounds fine at lower levels but may become shouty and higher volume levels.  I don't think this is something that you would really capture in a steady-state frequency-response measurement.  I think you'd have to run the offending audio clip through a spectrogram measurement, which nobody really seems to do, oddly enough.  Probably because it's a lot more difficult for the layman to understand (see below).
> 
> Understanding Spectrograms (izotope.com)


 I absolutely believe amps sound different. Selling hifi while I was at Uni in the early '90s we had 3 $600 amps, marantx, rotel, Yamaha. All same price, about the same power output, all hi fidelity designs. Sounded different, matched different speakers and listeners preferences. And the $6000 Marantz PM95 and the $10,000 Nakamichi pre power certainly sounded different.


----------



## Slim1970

Sam Spade said:


> I
> 
> I absolutely believe amps sound different. Selling hifi while I was at Uni in the early '90s we had 3 $600 amps, marantx, rotel, Yamaha. All same price, about the same power output, all hi fidelity designs. Sounded different, matched different speakers and listeners preferences. And the $6000 Marantz PM95 and the $10,000 Nakamichi pre power certainly sounded different.


I believe in the same notion; no two amps sound the same and some amps pair better with certain headphones. I don't thinking there is a universal amp that can pair well with every headphone. Some of the upper tier amps get you close. But this is also why I think members of the forum tweak the sound with cable swaps, tube changes, and apply EQ. The base sound of the amp is good enough, but applying these tweaks get them closer to a sound more preferable to their taste. 

I also think is why more amp companies are making the move to neutral sounding gear. Technically speaking, this should let you hear the sound of your headphone without any color to it.


----------



## JWahl

Another new addition to the “stack”. I’m probably listing my RME in a week or so to free up some funds in the short term, so the Modius will be standing in for awhile.   I’m also reviewing the Neo iDSD for iFi which should arrive tomorrow, so I’ll be able to compare all three into the Soloist 3X. This Modius is no slouch for $200, but it really makes me want to try the Bifrost 2 now.  I guess that’s the point haha.


----------



## HiFiDJ

JWahl said:


> Another new addition to the “stack”. I’m probably listing my RME in a week or so to free up some funds in the short term, so the Modius will be standing in for awhile.   I’m also reviewing the Neo iDSD for iFi which should arrive tomorrow, so I’ll be able to compare all three into the Soloist 3X. This Modius is no slouch for $200, but it really makes me want to try the Bifrost 2 now.  I guess that’s the point haha.


No! Not the rme....... 😭


----------



## JWahl (Dec 2, 2020)

HiFiDJ said:


> No! Not the rme....... 😭



Yes, it was a tough decision, but something had to go and this made the most sense for me right now.  I'll definitely upgrade again in a few months once things are normalized again.  Plus, it's nice to try some other equipment as a sanity check.  Depending on how this comparison shakes out, I may try the Bifrost 2 first when I'm able, but if none of them satisfy my needs, then I'll probably go back to the RME.  The iFi Neo is the unknown wildcard at the moment, but I'm hopeful.  I'm also a bit of a Schiit DAC fanboy since I've owned the Yggdrasil and Gungnir MB in the past.  I was actually dead set on the Bifrost 2 before getting the RME, but I ended up pulling the trigger on the RME instead on a bit of a whim and haven't looked back since.


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pre-ordered Soloist at a local dealer. Need to wait for 2 weeks.
I will be paring it with planar-magnetic headphones mainly (40 ohm, 90 dBa).
From my experience many amplifiers can not properly drive planars. I tried a couple of SPL Phonitors with them and did not like such a pairing at all. Looks like they are built mainly for high impedance dynamic headphones. I sold my Violectric hpa v181 for the same reason. Any concerns on the Soloist's ability to drive planars? Form just a technical spec it looks fine (4 W @ 32 ohm).


----------



## HiFiDJ

JWahl said:


> Yes, it was a tough decision, but something had to go and this made the most sense for me right now.  I'll definitely upgrade again in a few months once things are normalized again.  Plus, it's nice to try some other equipment as a sanity check.  Depending on how this comparison shakes out, I may try the Bifrost 2 first when I'm able, but if none of them satisfy my needs, then I'll probably go back to the RME.  The iFi Neo is the unknown wildcard at the moment, but I'm hopeful.  I'm also a bit of a Schiit DAC fanboy since I've owned the Yggdrasil and Gungnir MB in the past.  I was actually dead set on the Bifrost 2 before getting the RME, but I ended up pulling the trigger on the RME instead on a bit of a whim and haven't looked back since.


Are there any other dacs with adjustable reference value? To my knowledge, I only know of the rme.


----------



## flitcroft

qsk78 said:


> Pre-ordered Soloist at a local dealer. Need to wait for 2 weeks.
> Any concerns on the Soloist's ability to drive planars? Form just a technical spec it looks fine (4 W @ 32 ohm).



It sounds incredible with planar Audeze LCD-3s (110 ohms, 101 dB/1mW) so I think you'll be fine. I run them on high gain at 40/100 volume but medium gain works too if you don't mind go higher up the volume scale. The amp has more than enough power to damage your hearing at medium gain with those planar specs (high gain has 14x the power that you need to hit 110 decibels) based on raoultrifan's measurements.


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 3, 2020)

flitcroft said:


> It sounds incredible with planar Audeze LCD-3s (110 ohms, 101 dB/1mW) so I think you'll be fine. I run them on high gain at 40/100 volume but medium gain works too if you don't mind go higher up the volume scale. The amp has more than enough power to damage your hearing at medium gain with those planar specs (high gain has 14x the power that you need to hit 110 decibels) based on raoultrifan's measurements.


I need the amplifier with minimum 2W @ 40 ohm per channel to drive them *properly (*efficiently*) * - this is a recommendation of headphones manufacturer. As I mentioned I sold my HPA V181 (2.1 W@ 50 ohm total, not per channel) which was perfect for the HD800S but could not drive my planars properly.
Currently I use a dual mono fully balanced amplifier ms audio lab fha 1.3 (local manufacturer) which is 7.5 W @ 32 ohm in high gain, and ~ 4W@32 ohm in low gain, so I run it in low gain and my volume knob is at around 10-11 h (normal listening level, not very loud).


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 3, 2020)

qsk78 said:


> Pre-ordered Soloist at a local dealer. Need to wait for 2 weeks.
> I will be paring it with planar-magnetic headphones mainly (40 ohm, 90 dBa).
> From my experience many amplifiers can not properly drive planars. I tried a couple of SPL Phonitors with them and did not like such a pairing at all. Looks like they are built mainly for high impedance dynamic headphones. I sold my Violectric hpa v181 for the same reason. Any concerns on the Soloist's ability to drive planars? Form just a technical spec it looks fine (4 W @ 32 ohm).


Based on @raoultrifan's testing the soloist might be 5% or 10% more powerful than my conductor C3Xref, noting i'm running balanced. And that drives my LCD3s and LCDxc's unbelievably well. Distortion is a cue for perceived loudness. I can unknowingly turn my C3X up to insane levels with the LCD3s with absolutely no distortion. Then my wife taps me on the shoulder and scares the crap out of me. I take the headphones off and it sounds like my dynaudio bookshelf 2 ways running on my 100wpc Marantz integrated amp.

It's also an exceptional preamp in my speaker system. Like absolutely exceptional, it beats my #176/500 Musical Fidelity Nuvista. I NEVER thought I'd better that preamp. You can read about it here. it's a great story.  https://hometheaterreview.com/musical-fidelity-nu-vista-preamp-reviewed/


I've got some LCD4s on the way. I have no doubt it will make them sing. Oh and the DAC in it is exceptional too.

I've got a Sparko Aries and a chord Qutest on the way for my home office. I'm excited to do some comparisons. I also have some Sparko Pro op amps to try in the Burson.


----------



## flitcroft

qsk78 said:


> I need minimum 2W @ 40 ohm per channel to drive them *properly (*efficiently*) * - this is a recommendation of headphones manufacturer. As I mentioned I sold my HPA V181 (2.1 W@ 50 ohm total, not per channel) which was perfect for the HD800S but could not drive my planars properly.
> Currently I use a dual mono fully balanced amplifier ms audio lab fha 1.3 (local manufacturer) which is 7.5 W @ 32 ohm in high gain, and ~ 4W@32 ohm in low gain, so I run it in low gain and my volume knob is at around 10-11 h (normal listening level, not very loud).



Have you seen this review? From what I understand, you should be fine on power. At high gain, the 3XP puts out 15 watts per channel at 30 ohms (tested, under rated from Burson). https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-soloist-3x-performance.24591/

It will be interesting to hear how it goes when you get everything set up! Please report back


----------



## qsk78

flitcroft said:


> Have you seen this review?


Yes, I've seen that. I will report back. My current DAC is Violectric DAC V800. Hope they will match perfectly


----------



## SQ13

btw, what is the lead time between order and shipment? placed my order for soloist on monday but yet to receive any notice on shipping.


----------



## royiko

qsk78 said:


> Pre-ordered Soloist at a local dealer. Need to wait for 2 weeks.
> I will be paring it with planar-magnetic headphones mainly (40 ohm, 90 dBa).
> From my experience many amplifiers can not properly drive planars. I tried a couple of SPL Phonitors with them and did not like such a pairing at all. Looks like they are built mainly for high impedance dynamic headphones. I sold my Violectric hpa v181 for the same reason. Any concerns on the Soloist's ability to drive planars? Form just a technical spec it looks fine (4 W @ 32 ohm).


Have you tried A90 for your palanar?


----------



## qsk78

royiko said:


> Have you tried A90 for your palanar?


No. I have not. I read many good reviews on it but never tried.


----------



## Rioblast

SQ13 said:


> btw, what is the lead time between order and shipment? placed my order for soloist on monday but yet to receive any notice on shipping.


I ordered mine late last Friday and DHL is stopping by tomorrow. I live in Sweden and Burson ship from Hong Kong. Got the shipping note yesterday (Wednesday) it was shipping so only two days across the world is impeccable.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

SQ13 said:


> btw, what is the lead time between order and shipment? placed my order for soloist on monday but yet to receive any notice on shipping.


It took a total of 14 days for me in the US.


----------



## Slim1970

My Burson Soloist just arrived. It's to early to judge its sound. Even the casing is cold from being outside.


----------



## StarFox132

Slim1970 said:


> My Burson Soloist just arrived. It's to early to judge its sound. Even the casing is cold from being outside.



I'm really curious how the Soloist sounds with your Abyss 1266. Seems like the Soloist should be a good power match.


----------



## Slim1970 (Dec 4, 2020)

StarFox132 said:


> I'm really curious how the Soloist sounds with your Abyss 1266. Seems like the Soloist should be a good power match.


I'll give it some time to break in first. Right now the Soloist lacks some midrange presence. I can tell the bass is going to develop into something special and so is the treble. The sound is already spacious and imaging is great right out of the box. All it needs is more midrange to my ears.


----------



## royiko

qsk78 said:


> No. I have not. I read many good reviews on it but never tried.


Well, it may worth a try. I really


Slim1970 said:


> My Burson Soloist just arrived. It's to early to judge its sound. Even the casing is cold from being outside.


Nice pairing. How do you feel the RCA in to balance XLR out?


----------



## Slim1970

royiko said:


> Nice pairing. How do you feel the RCA in to balance XLR out?


It doesn’t seem to effect sound quality at all. If I’m not mistaken, I believe all signals are converted to balance when using the balanced output.


----------



## sonicsailor

Slim1970 said:


> I'll give it some time to break in first...



And I would like to know how the Burson sounds with the Susvara’s, i.e. can it drive them to full potential.


----------



## Slim1970

sonicsailor said:


> And I would like to know how the Burson sounds with the Susvara’s, i.e. can it drive them to full potential.


I will give them a listen and report back.....


----------



## Slim1970

StarFox132 said:


> I'm really curious how the Soloist sounds with your Abyss 1266. Seems like the Soloist should be a good power match.


I gave the TC's a try today on the Soloist. All I can say is the Soloist drives them beautifully. The bass is very deep, authoritative, and defined with excellent impact. Bass drums have a very satisfying thump to them. The treble is extended and airy. The clarity, soundstage and transparency is exceptional with this pairing. I still would like more midrange body. Everything else from a sound standpoint is there. I imagine Soloist will only get better with time.


sonicsailor said:


> And I would like to know how the Burson sounds with the Susvara’s, i.e. can it drive them to full potential.


Everything I've said about the Soloist/TC's pairing holds true for the Susvara's. The imaging on the Susvara's is so good. I can close my eyes and place every musician and instrument. Both headphones are so resolving. The Soloist does nothing to take away from their abilities to portray music. This is one of the best amps I've heard both headphones on. I'm on high gain at around 50 on the volume dial. The Soloist drives both headphones a lot better than the Conductor 3XR. The Soloist is more musical and seems more powerful than the 3XR, but still falls behind my FA-10 on musicality. 

The addition of the Loki in between the Hugo 2 and Soloist also helps. I can add more midrange to suit my taste. I'm hoping that over time the Soloist midrange fills in. With that said, I'm really enjoying the Soloist. It's dynamic, clear, with wondering musical layering, sound space, and resolve. It's what I wanted the Conductor 3XR to sound like. Well done Burson....


----------



## StarFox132

Slim1970 said:


> I gave the TC's a try today on the Soloist. All I can say is the Soloist drives them beautifully. The bass is very deep, authoritative, and defined with excellent impact. Bass drums have a very satisfying thump to them. The treble is extended and airy. The clarity, soundstage and transparency is exceptional with this pairing. I still would like more midrange body. Everything else from a sound standpoint is there. I imagine Soloist will only get better with time.



Good to hear! I've ordered a Soloist and am looking forward to hearing how my TC sounds with it. I've also ordered Burson's Composer DAC to test out.


----------



## JWahl (Dec 4, 2020)

@Slim1970 I see you're selling your ADI-2 also.  As it so happens, my opinion of it took a drastic turn the last few days.  I posted some relevant thoughts in the iFi Neo iDSD thread here, if anyone is interested.  I've been comparing the ADI-2 with the Neo (at $700) and Modius (at $200) as DACs into the Soloist 3X.  Long story short, I realized the ADI-2 was killing the microdynamics and expressiveness of the music.  I found myself getting bored listening to music for awhile.  I even thought the Gilmore Lite Mk.2 and Burson Fun with SparkoS were kind of boring (compared to V6 vivid).  Turns out they were just accurately communicating the lack of microdynamics from the RME.  Even the Modius significantly improved upon this, and they used identical DAC chips.  Just goes to show how important implementation is. 

Don't get me wrong, the ADI-2 is exceptionally well engineered and I love the features, but it won't be returning after I have my finances sorted out.  On the other hand, this iDSD Neo is really suprising me in a positive way, and makes me wonder what the Pro iDSD might be capable of.  The downside is it's a little too laid back with the Soloist 3X.  I think it really needs at least on pair of the SparkoS to use with this DAC.  I tried the Fun with SparkoS from the Neo iDSD and it had a better synergy than the Soloist 3X with V6 Vivid.  The Gilmore Lite Mk.2 even sounded pretty good once again.  I feel kind of silly now that I misjudged the SparkoS and the GLite because of the ADI-2.  The Neo is a review loaner but I bought the Modius as a fill-in until my finances are more stabilized.  It's actually pretty darn impressive for $200.  Now I feel like I owe it to myself to at least try the Bifrost 2 later on, although I really like the Neo right now.  I'm also a little curious about the Matrix Mini-i 3 Pro or perhaps the Topping DX7 as DACs since they fall in a similar price range.  It's too bad the Pro iDSD is priced so high, though.  I think I could really enjoy it.

EDIT: Speaking of...  Does anyone have and plan to use the Pro iDSD as a DAC into the Soloist 3X?


----------



## sonicsailor

Slim1970 said:


> ...Everything I've said about the Soloist/TC's pairing holds true for the Susvara's. The imaging on the Susvara's is so good...



Thank you for that insight, it helps me immensely. I decided to upgrade my headphone kit backwards, (for no good reason), I purchased the Soloist first (an amazing upgrade to my HD580’s), and now I’m out to find the end-game headphones. Susvara’s are high on that list. Knowing the Soloist can drive those hp’s opens up (just about all) the possibilities.


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 4, 2020)

qsk78 said:


> I need the amplifier with minimum 2W @ 40 ohm per channel to drive them *properly (*efficiently*) * - this is a recommendation of headphones manufacturer. As I mentioned I sold my HPA V181 (2.1 W@ 50 ohm total, not per channel) which was perfect for the HD800S but could not drive my planars properly.
> Currently I use a dual mono fully balanced amplifier ms audio lab fha 1.3 (local manufacturer) which is 7.5 W @ 32 ohm in high gain, and ~ 4W@32 ohm in low gain, so I run it in low gain and my volume knob is at around 10-11 h (normal listening level, not very loud).


Qsk78 i alsi should have said that i believe the soloist will smash it with any headphones. Burson make great stuff and you will be happy. Are there other better headamps out there? Possibly. Im expecting my sparko aries to be a step up. But its US$2500 OR $3000 depending on the model. The burson soloist 3x is US$1344. My conductor 3x reference is only US$2144. You enjoy the soloist 😄


----------



## Sam Spade

Slim1970 said:


> I gave the TC's a try today on the Soloist. All I can say is the Soloist drives them beautifully. The bass is very deep, authoritative, and defined with excellent impact. Bass drums have a very satisfying thump to them. The treble is extended and airy. The clarity, soundstage and transparency is exceptional with this pairing. I still would like more midrange body. Everything else from a sound standpoint is there. I imagine Soloist will only get better with time.
> 
> Everything I've said about the Soloist/TC's pairing holds true for the Susvara's. The imaging on the Susvara's is so good. I can close my eyes and place every musician and instrument. Both headphones are so resolving. The Soloist does nothing to take away from their abilities to portray music. This is one of the best amps I've heard both headphones on. I'm on high gain at around 50 on the volume dial. The Soloist drives both headphones a lot better than the Conductor 3XR. The Soloist is more musical and seems more powerful than the 3XR, but still falls behind my FA-10 on musicality.
> 
> The addition of the Loki in between the Hugo 2 and Soloist also helps. I can add more midrange to suit my taste. I'm hoping that over time the Soloist midrange fills in. With that said, I'm really enjoying the Soloist. It's dynamic, clear, with wondering musical layering, sound space, and resolve. It's what I wanted the Conductor 3XR to sound like. Well done Burson....


Hey Slim, you said:
"The Soloist drives both headphones a lot better than the Conductor 3XR. The Soloist is more musical and seems more powerful than the 3XR"

I'm interested in why?  Including the SQ thoughts you have and what in the construction you think makes the difference. As I think the design principles and componentry are similar?

The power ratings in the reviews I've seen suggest the soloist is slightly more powerful but it's not much and in terms of SQ people suggest they are about equal

I don't doubt your assessment, I'm just interested in your analysis and hearing you expand on it. 

II love my 3XR so I don't have buyers regret, and won't be buying a soloist. C3X handles my LCD3's awesomely, I've got some LCD4's on the way. I'll also be trying Burson V6 classics and Sparkos dual pro op amps in the C3X.  The CX3 is in my main hifi system and it, to me at least is an excellent head amp, preamp and DAC. It massively exceeded my expectations beating all my existing components and has more functionality due to the Bluetooth. I couldn't believe it when it outclassed my 176/500 musical fidelity nuvista preamp. That is going on Ebay, but is with the technician for a check up at the moment. I might have to do one more AB test before I sell it. 

What i'd really like to see is a quality reviewer compare the one box C3X with the 2 box Soloist3 and the Composer3. 

I actually did have the chance to buy a soloist as I need a head amp for my home office. But I decided on the Sparko Aries.


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 5, 2020)

I would probably look into a complete solution like Conductor 3X but:
- I love my Violectric DAC on Burr Brown chip
- I'm not a fan of ESS Sabre chips in general
So with just a pure amplifier your are way more flexible to tune your system the way you want.


----------



## flitcroft

Slim1970 said:


> I'll give it some time to break in first. Right now the Soloist lacks some midrange presence. I can tell the bass is going to develop into something special and so is the treble. The sound is already spacious and imaging is great right out of the box. All it needs is more midrange to my ears.



Have you thought about EQ'ing? I use measurements from this huge list and they work well for me. It took about 10 minutes to set up on Equalizer APO on Windows 10. The Abyss 1266 (apparently, non-TC) has a 696-point parametric EQ adjustment. It's worth a shot for free to see if it gets you closer to what you're looking for.

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/92b08s/eq_settings_for_700_headphones/


----------



## Sam Spade

qsk78 said:


> I would probably look into a complete solution like Conductor 3X but:
> - I love my Violectric DAC on Burr Brown chip
> - I'm not a fan of ESS Sabre chips in general
> So with just a pure amplifier your are way more flexible to tune your system the way you want.


I understand your reasoning. The implementation of the Sabre chips by Burson is exceptional though. And you can run other DACs into a conductor 3x reference. 

So my advice would be don't buy a C3X ref unless you get to audition it. Unless you have bags of cash to throw around  

I have a Sparko Aries and a Chord Qutest on the way for my home office. It will be interesting to compare them to my Burson.


----------



## qsk78

Sam Spade said:


> So my advice would be don't buy a C3X ref unless you get to audition it. Unless you have bags of cash to throw around


 I'm waiting for Soloist.


----------



## Coztomba

So tonight after a couple of weeks with no volume control issues (with the remote) it was back.  But I was listening to my speakers tonight... Then I realised it only happens in preamp mode.  In headphone mode I can hold down the volume up or down on the remote and it just tracks all the way up or down with no stopping.  In preamp mode after 1-10 ticks it stops and I have to release it and press and hold again only for the same thing to happen.  An inconsistent amount every time and it's really annoying.

Anyone able to test for the same?  I will email Burson now that I know.


----------



## Coztomba

Video of the issue:


----------



## Slim1970

JWahl said:


> @Slim1970 I see you're selling your ADI-2 also.  As it so happens, my opinion of it took a drastic turn the last few days.  I posted some relevant thoughts in the iFi Neo iDSD thread here, if anyone is interested.  I've been comparing the ADI-2 with the Neo (at $700) and Modius (at $200) as DACs into the Soloist 3X.  Long story short, I realized the ADI-2 was killing the microdynamics and expressiveness of the music.  I found myself getting bored listening to music for awhile.  I even thought the Gilmore Lite Mk.2 and Burson Fun with SparkoS were kind of boring (compared to V6 vivid).  Turns out they were just accurately communicating the lack of microdynamics from the RME.  Even the Modius significantly improved upon this, and they used identical DAC chips.  Just goes to show how important implementation is.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the ADI-2 is exceptionally well engineered and I love the features, but it won't be returning after I have my finances sorted out.  On the other hand, this iDSD Neo is really suprising me in a positive way, and makes me wonder what the Pro iDSD might be capable of.  The downside is it's a little too laid back with the Soloist 3X.  I think it really needs at least on pair of the SparkoS to use with this DAC.  I tried the Fun with SparkoS from the Neo iDSD and it had a better synergy than the Soloist 3X with V6 Vivid.  The Gilmore Lite Mk.2 even sounded pretty good once again.  I feel kind of silly now that I misjudged the SparkoS and the GLite because of the ADI-2.  The Neo is a review loaner but I bought the Modius as a fill-in until my finances are more stabilized.  It's actually pretty darn impressive for $200.  Now I feel like I owe it to myself to at least try the Bifrost 2 later on, although I really like the Neo right now.  I'm also a little curious about the Matrix Mini-i 3 Pro or perhaps the Topping DX7 as DACs since they fall in a similar price range.  It's too bad the Pro iDSD is priced so high, though.  I think I could really enjoy it.
> 
> EDIT: Speaking of...  Does anyone have and plan to use the Pro iDSD as a DAC into the Soloist 3X?


The RME is okay. I really like it's feature set. It just turns out that it doesn't perform on the level of my TT2. It took a really good amp to let me hear what the RME was not doing in my setup. I'm also selling it because I want to try an R2R DAC, the Sonnet Morpheus.

The Pro version of the RME is an improvement over the regular version. Overall it lacks the detail, clarity, transparency and musicality of my TT2/HMS combo. I should just be happy with TT2/HMS but I have a second setup which will include the Soloist. It’s a keeper and sounds unbelievable. I want to ensure it's fed with a high quality DAC.


----------



## sonicsailor

Coztomba said:


> So tonight after a couple of weeks with no volume control issues (with the remote) it was back...
> ...Anyone able to test for the same?  I will email Burson now that I know.



I also found the remote to be unreliable when it arrived. I checked the battery and the voltage was low. I’m going to put fresh battery in today and hope it fixes the problem. I’ll report back.


----------



## sonicsailor

sonicsailor said:


> I also found the remote to be unreliable when it arrived. I checked the battery and the voltage was low. I’m going to put fresh battery in today and hope it fixes the problem. I’ll report back.



Following up on the remote problem. I changed out the battery and it fixed the problem. It shipped with a 3 volt CR1220 in the remote, but it measured 2.8v, the new CR1220 measures 3.3v and it more than doubled the range. I tried holding the volume buttons down to increment the volume continuously and it worked well in both headphone and preamp mode. The buttons need to be held firmly.


----------



## Sam Spade

sonicsailor said:


> Following up on the remote problem. I changed out the battery and it fixed the problem. It shipped with a 3 volt CR1220 in the remote, but it measured 2.8v, the new CR1220 measures 3.3v and it more than doubled the range. I tried holding the volume buttons down to increment the volume continuously and it worked well in both headphone and preamp mode. The buttons need to be held firmly.





sonicsailor said:


> Following up on the remote problem. I changed out the battery and it fixed the problem. It shipped with a 3 volt CR1220 in the remote, but it measured 2.8v, the new CR1220 measures 3.3v and it more than doubled the range. I tried holding the volume buttons down to increment the volume continuously and it worked well in both headphone and preamp mode. The buttons need to be held firmly.


Same here with the C3X. Battery problems.


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 5, 2020)

Slim1970 said:


> The RME is okay. I really like it's feature set. It just turns out that it doesn't perform on the level of my TT2. It took a really good amp to let me hear what the RME was not doing in my setup. I'm also selling it because I want to try an R2R DAC, the Sonnet Morpheus.
> 
> The Pro version of the RME is an improvement over the regular version. Overall it lacks the detail, clarity, transparency and musicality of my TT2/HMS combo. I should just be happy with TT2/HMS but I have a second setup which will include the Soloist. It’s a keeper and sounds unbelievable. I want to ensure it's fed with a high quality DAC.


I almost bought the pro RME it gets great reviews but feeding an aries i oinly needed a DAC so went for the chord qutest.


----------



## JWahl

Slim1970 said:


> The RME is okay. I really like it's feature set. It just turns out that it doesn't perform on the level of my TT2. It took a really good amp to let me hear what the RME was not doing in my setup. I'm also selling it because I want to try an R2R DAC, the Sonnet Morpheus.
> 
> The Pro version of the RME is an improvement over the regular version. Overall it lacks the detail, clarity, transparency and musicality of my TT2/HMS combo. I should just be happy with TT2/HMS but I have a second setup which will include the Soloist. It’s a keeper and sounds unbelievable. I want to ensure it's fed with a high quality DAC.



Having owned the Qutest, The TT2 would be a dream, but it's well beyond my budget.  I think at half the price I'd probably stretch to it, though.



Sam Spade said:


> Same here with the C3X. Battery problems.



I'll have to get ahold of some and test mine in the future to see if I can repeat the solution.  I don't think I have any of those batteries on hand, though.



Sam Spade said:


> I almost bought the pro RME it gets great reviews but feedinf an aries i inly needed a dac so went for the chord qutest.



Definitely a solid choice if you can comfortably afford it.  When I had it, I felt the need to use the iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 to really get the best out of it, which brought the total retail price close to $2,000.


----------



## Coztomba

sonicsailor said:


> I also found the remote to be unreliable when it arrived. I checked the battery and the voltage was low. I’m going to put fresh battery in today and hope it fixes the problem. I’ll report back.





sonicsailor said:


> Following up on the remote problem. I changed out the battery and it fixed the problem. It shipped with a 3 volt CR1220 in the remote, but it measured 2.8v, the new CR1220 measures 3.3v and it more than doubled the range. I tried holding the volume buttons down to increment the volume continuously and it worked well in both headphone and preamp mode. The buttons need to be held firmly.





Sam Spade said:


> Same here with the C3X. Battery problems.



I will get a new battery today and see if anything changes.  Can you guys check out the vid and try the same thing on the pre out setting.  Mine works flawlessly in HP out mode, as soon as I switch to Pre out I have the issue.  Which makes me think it's nothing to do with the battery.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Having owned the Qutest, The TT2 would be a dream, but it's well beyond my budget.  I think at half the price I'd probably stretch to it, though.
> 
> I'll have to get ahold of some and test mine in the future to see if I can repeat the solution.  I don't think I have any of those batteries on hand, though.
> 
> Definitely a solid choice if you can comfortably afford it.  When I had it, I felt the need to use the iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 to really get the best out of it, which brought the total retail price close to $2,000.





JWahl said:


> Having owned the Qutest, The TT2 would be a dream, but it's well beyond my budget. I think at half the price I'd probably stretch to it, though.


I'd like the chord M upscaler. and/or the Chord Blu mk2. And I'd like to have a PS Audio perfect wave memory player compare that to    But I have well over 1000 CDs that I started buying in 1984 when I won a Phillips CD in a radio station competition. 

But I wonder if just downloading bit perfect files gets you as good as a result as the perfect wave memory player?  And does dB Poweramp CD ripper get close to bit perfect when it compares your rip to its database? I'm part way through ripping all my CDs. 

I have a Cambridge 840c which is incredibly detailed. It has a fully balanced layout, twin Analog Devices AD1955 24 bit DACs, true balanced XLR outs, use of DSP processing to up-convert the signal to 24bit/384kHz. The detail it extracts is amazing and it handles complex layered music so well and has an awesome soundstage. It is a few years old now but the technology is impressive and was regarded as best in class by more than one reviewer. I had been tempted to upgrade it with burson op amps and low jitter clock but never got around to it.

The DAC in the burson conductor 3X reference beats the 840C  though, but not massively so. 

And there is still some simple acoustic music that sounds better on my 30yo marantz CD80 which I upspecced 10 years ago with burson low jitter digital clock and opamps plus new caps and a double crown TDA1541A S2. It isn't as detailed, but it just sounds more musical on some music. I was chasing the remarkable sound of the Marantz CD12 two box player. 

It seems to me that the 840c goes part way to what a chord m scaler does when the 840C uses DSP processing to up-convert the signal to 24bit/384kHz, can anyone tell me if I'm correct on that?  @Slim1970 you seem to be in a position to offer a good answer to that? 

I'm wondering if I got onto Andrew Sparks and/or Burson if I could upgrade the critical components of the 840C to get the best possible performance from it and I might end up with a better outcome than the Conductor 3Xref DAC, for a relatively small cost, well compared to a chord M upscaler, Chord Blu mk2 or PS Audio perfect wave memory player.  



JWahl said:


> Definitely a solid choice if you can comfortably afford it. When I had it, I felt the need to use the iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 to really get the best out of it, which brought the total retail price close to $2,000.



What was it exactly was it that you needed the iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 for, to improve the Chord Qutest? 

I can get a iFi Nano iUSB 3. black label for AU$300 and the LE version for AU$170. 

Did you like the Chord Qutest? Why did you get rid of it? And any thoughts on its match with the Sparko Aries? 

I haven't done any listening, the Sparko Aries and Chord Qutest were bought solely on the back of reviewers that I trust. 

Then again, so was buying the Burson Conductor 3X ref and LCD3 package and that turned out great, it was a complete revelation. And then the LCDxc and LCD4's and LCDi3. And buying my Helix Ultra DSP for my car was the same as was the Astell and Kern A&K SP1000M. I did already have an AK70 though, which is still a remarkable piece of kit.


----------



## Slim1970

Sam Spade said:


> I'd like the chord M upscaler. and/or the Chord Blu mk2. And I'd like to have a PS Audio perfect wave memory player compare that to    But I have well over 1000 CDs that I started buying in 1984 when I won a Phillips CD in a radio station competition.
> 
> But I wonder if just downloading bit perfect files gets you as good as a result as the perfect wave memory player?  And does dB Poweramp CD ripper get close to bit perfect when it compares your rip to its database? I'm part way through ripping all my CDs.
> 
> ...


I guess what the Cambridge 840c is doing is a form of upsampling. The Hugo M-Scaler is just a more advance device since that's all it was designed to do. This is just in comparison to the Cambridge 840c which is using a DSP chip and a algorithm program. The HMS uses 1 million taps to reconstruct the digital signal and get it as close to the orginal analog signal as humanly possible. The difference is subtle but you know it's working because without it the sound loses depth, some heft, and naturalness. Of course it's not cheap and that's the downside.


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 6, 2020)

JWahl said:


> Definitely a solid choice if you can comfortably afford it. When I had it, I felt the need to use the iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 to really get the best out of it, which brought the total retail price close to $2,000.


Just to be clear, you used the  iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 to clean up your USB power supply, not as a DAC or headphone amp?

I ask because this web site suggests it is primarily a DAC/headphone amp https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/products/ifi-audio-nano-idsd-black-label?variant=4874583146528&utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=google&utm_campaign=Google Shopping?utm_source=google&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=surfaces&utm_content=surfaces_across_google&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIqsKFqMu47QIVUFRgCh22MQ5DEAYYAiABEgJtRfD_BwE


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Just to be clear, you used the  iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 to clean up your USB power supply, not as a DAC or headphone amp?



The iUSB isn't a DAC, but a low-noise power-supply/reclocker/USB line conditioner.  The iDSD is the DAC.  The overlapping nomenclature can be a bit confusing.  It intakes USB from the computer, and has two outputs for data/power and power only.  It works perfectly for something like the Qutest, which uses USB connections for both it's power and data lines.  I've owned three different incarnations of it at various times and I've found it to yield noticeable improvements in USB powered DACs in the past.  The Nano was the most affordable one, but it's since been discontinued.



Sam Spade said:


> What was it exactly was it that you needed the iFi Nano iUSB 3.0 for, to improve the Chord Qutest?
> 
> I can get a iFi Nano iUSB 3. black label for AU$300 and the LE version for AU$170.
> 
> Did you like the Chord Qutest? Why did you get rid of it? And any thoughts on its match with the Sparko Aries?



I haven't heard the Aries, although it looks impressive.  I did enjoy the Qutest, but for my personal financial means and perception of value, it's hard for me to swallow the price for something in which the hardware is so efficiently designed.   What I mean by that is the cost of the board and associated parts is very disproportionate to it's price; you're mostly paying for the finely-machined brick of aluminum, British manufacturing, and proprietary engineering.  This is in comparison to something on the other extreme like the Schiit Yggdrasil, where 1 of it's 4 DAC chips costs about $100 each.  I think the FPGA in the Qutest costs around $50 IIRC, and that's likely the most expensive component.   It frustrates me because I admire Rob Watts for being able to design such great sounding DACs so efficiently, but if they would just manufacture it in a more cost-effective way and sell it direct for say, $500 to $700, they could probably make an even stronger profit by economies of scale and dominate the market.  I know that's not really Chord's style though, and they're certainly free to set whatever price they feel is appropriate.

For the iUSB and Qutest, I thought it added some more stereotypical improvements like separation, resolution, and a little more air, bringing it up to the level of the Yggdrasil.  Without, it was just a little warmer, more rounded, and less resolving.  FWIW, the Yggdrasil was my favorite DAC that I owned, but it's inconveniently massive for a desktop setup.  There's a huge appeal to me for the sound/size ratio of the Chord products, but I have a poor perception of the value for money.


----------



## Sam Spade

Thanks that's a really good explanation. I'll see how the Qutest compares to the Conductor 3X ref DAC. that will give me a bench mark. And if I'm not satisfied the  Schiit Yggdrasil might be a good audition. I have a massive desk and it has two large full size marantz components on it, the CD80 and PM80, side by side, a pair of dynaudio image 1 two way bookshelves either side of that, a PC case and room to spare 

I'd like to try the composer DAC, but it's only got 1 DAC and my C3Xref has two DACs.  It might be irrational, and the composer as a DAC might even sound better.............

I think I can use the iFi audio iPower Low Noise Power Supply for the Qutest but I won't get the reclocker/USB line conditioner. But it's only AU$80
https://addictedtoaudio.com.au/prod...oise-power-supply?_pos=1&_sid=bb271a7ac&_ss=r

I can't find any Ifi nano iUSB3.0 or  Ifi micro iUSB3.0  in OZ shops. I'll search harder next time and try internationally. But if I am using an A&K SP1000M as a USB digital source I might not get much advantage. 

I must admit I didn't even think about a power supply for the Qutest I just assumed it came with one, oh actually it does  I wonder if the ifi iPower supply will be any better than the stock Chord? 

It's interesting I've got into car audio this year and done it properly for the first time. there's debate about whether SPDIF coax or USB into a Helix Ultra DSP is best. Someone with an A&K SP1000M is the first person to say that USB is better. I have one (SP1000M), and it is exquisite, and it even drives my Audeze LCD3s astonishingly well. so I'm not surprised that someone has found it does USB well into a helix ultra. But I wonder if any of the IFI kit might be useful for car audio, especially power conditioning. I've currently got an ifi nano iOne converting USB into SPDIF. People rave about the Topping D10 for the same purpose. I have one of those I haven't tried yet. I need to try the SP1000M USB straight into the Helix Ultra.

I might just run my SP1000M USB straight into the Qutest. The A&K SP1000M is turning into the best value multi use audio device I have, especially since I got it half price during the first covid wave.  Car source, headphone source, it streams into my C3Xref and now potentially desktop source.  it's true audiophile quality.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> FWIW, the Yggdrasil was my favorite DAC that I owned, but it's inconveniently massive for a desktop setup.



OK so size isn't an issue with the *Schiit Yggdrasil Digital Audio Converter *for me.

But if I double what the Qutest cost (about AU$2250) and add AU$1000 then that's about what one Yggdrasil will cost me..........

I'd have to demo one and it would have to whip the Qutest or Burson's DACs to justify the price. And I'm not sure what else there is out there to compete if I'm going to that level.

For $2000 more than a *Yggdrasil *I could get a Chord M scaler.

The  PS Audio perfect wave memory player and DAC is still out of the question, it's about 3 times the  Yggdrasil price. I think the new perfect wave does SACD and the old model didn't, and I only have about 3 SACDs. So a 2nd hand perfect wave model might be a goer........


----------



## sonicsailor

Sam Spade said:


> But I wonder if just downloading bit perfect files gets you as good as a result as the perfect wave memory player?  And does dB Poweramp CD ripper get close to bit perfect when it compares your rip to its database? I'm part way through ripping all my CDs.



I can address the dB Poweramp CD ripper. I ripped my entire CD collection using the aforementioned application and have found bit perfect ripping is just that, the data is identical bit for bit to the original CD.

In my case, I loaded all the albums, and additionally my hi-res files, to a solid state hard drive and connected it to my router using USB. I use a Bluesound Node 2i ($550) to stream to my DAC/Amp via coax, bypassing the Node 2i internal DAC. So, as far as I can tell, there is nowhere in that chain that can affect sound quality up to the DAC. If anyone has ever seen a comparable, easier to use or more comprehensive user interface than the Node 2i, please let me know.


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> OK so size isn't an issue with the *Schiit Yggdrasil Digital Audio Converter *for me.
> 
> But if I double what the Qutest cost (about AU$2250) and add AU$1000 then that's about what one Yggdrasil will cost me..........
> 
> ...



Yikes!  Yeah, I've heard that the Schiit products are quite a bit more expensive outside of the U.S., so that's definitely a consideration.  Ironically, that's the same problem with Chord in the North America.  Excluding VAT, the GBP to USD conversion works out to $1337 USD versus the current $1695 USD distributor markup.  I suspect that the standalone Burson DAC would probably be a good value.  While the DAC chip itself isn't unique, you're at least getting high-quality analog and power-supply circuitry and the ability to experiment with op amp flavors.


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 6, 2020)

JWahl said:


> Yikes!  Yeah, I've heard that the Schiit products are quite a bit more expensive outside of the U.S., so that's definitely a consideration.  Ironically, that's the same problem with Chord in the North America.  Excluding VAT, the GBP to USD conversion works out to $1337 USD versus the current $1695 USD distributor markup.  I suspect that the standalone Burson DAC would probably be a good value.  While the DAC chip itself isn't unique, you're at least getting high-quality analog and power-supply circuitry and the ability to experiment with op amp flavors.


The schitt might still be good value 😄 ill try US ebay. But ill try the qutest for now. I already have the burson experience i kinda wanted to try something different. If the composer had dual mono circuitry and 2 dacs like my conductor i probably would have just bought one. If the qutest falls annoyingly short of the burson C3X i wont be happy but i dont expect that.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> The iUSB isn't a DAC, but a low-noise power-supply/reclocker/USB line conditioner.  The iDSD is the DAC.  The overlapping nomenclature can be a bit confusing.  It intakes USB from the computer, and has two outputs for data/power and power only.  It works perfectly for something like the Qutest, which uses USB connections for both it's power and data lines.  I've owned three different incarnations of it at various times and I've found it to yield noticeable improvements in USB powered DACs in the past.  The Nano was the most affordable one, but it's since been discontinued.
> 
> I haven't heard the Aries, although it looks impressive.  I did enjoy the Qutest, but for my personal financial means and perception of value, it's hard for me to swallow the price for something in which the hardware is so efficiently designed.   What I mean by that is the cost of the board and associated parts is very disproportionate to it's price; you're mostly paying for the finely-machined brick of aluminum, British manufacturing, and proprietary engineering.  This is in comparison to something on the other extreme like the Schiit Yggdrasil, where 1 of it's 4 DAC chips costs about $100 each.  I think the FPGA in the Qutest costs around $50 IIRC, and that's likely the most expensive component.   It frustrates me because I admire Rob Watts for being able to design such great sounding DACs so efficiently, but if they would just manufacture it in a more cost-effective way and sell it direct for say, $500 to $700, they could probably make an even stronger profit by economies of scale and dominate the market.  I know that's not really Chord's style though, and they're certainly free to set whatever price they feel is appropriate.
> 
> For the iUSB and Qutest, I thought it added some more stereotypical improvements like separation, resolution, and a little more air, bringing it up to the level of the Yggdrasil.  Without, it was just a little warmer, more rounded, and less resolving.  FWIW, the Yggdrasil was my favorite DAC that I owned, but it's inconveniently massive for a desktop setup.  There's a huge appeal to me for the sound/size ratio of the Chord products, but I have a poor perception of the value for money.


JWahl what's your name?



JWahl said:


> FWIW, the Yggdrasil was my favorite DAC that I owned, but it's inconveniently massive for a desktop setup.


If space is an issue i so love my conductor 3X reference. It's in my main system with a rotel RB1080 power amp. 200watts rms per channel into 8 ohms. It would cost me $3000 to replace with the current version. Dalisuite 3.5 danish towers the would cost me $10k to replace. A Cambridge audio 840C cd player. The C3X does everything brilliantly. Dac/headamp/preamp. It's awesomely good


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> JWahl what's your name?


Josh, although that's an awfully random question .  I don't have any reviews on sites under my name or any family in Australia if that's what you're wondering.  I did spend about 6 weeks in a small town in Queensland though about 13 years ago.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Josh, although that's an awfully random question .  I don't have any reviews on sites under my name or any family in Australia if that's what you're wondering.  I did spend about 6 weeks in a small town in Queensland though about 13 years ago.


I just wanted to know your first name. I prefer to use first names in conversations, it just seems so much more dignified.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> The iUSB isn't a DAC, but a low-noise power-supply/reclocker/USB line conditioner.  The iDSD is the DAC.  The overlapping nomenclature can be a bit confusing.  It intakes USB from the computer, and has two outputs for data/power and power only.  It works perfectly for something like the Qutest, which uses USB connections for both it's power and data lines.  I've owned three different incarnations of it at various times and I've found it to yield noticeable improvements in USB powered DACs in the past.  The Nano was the most affordable one, but it's since been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JWahl said:


> The iUSB isn't a DAC, but a low-noise power-supply/reclocker/USB line conditioner.  The iDSD is the DAC.  The overlapping nomenclature can be a bit confusing.  It intakes USB from the computer, and has two outputs for data/power and power only.  It works perfectly for something like the Qutest, which uses USB connections for both it's power and data lines.  I've owned three different incarnations of it at various times and I've found it to yield noticeable improvements in USB powered DACs in the past.  The Nano was the most affordable one, but it's since been discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that I'm a ASR fanatic. But the qutest did really well. And as the Sparko Aries isnt fully balanced the lack of balanced output isnt an issue 
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ew-and-measurements-of-chord-qutest-dac.5981/


----------



## Rioblast

Is it possible to use both the SE and XLR outputs at the same time?


----------



## Coztomba

Rioblast said:


> Is it possible to use both the SE and XLR outputs at the same time?



Yep.  Works fine.


----------



## SQ13

i have 2 questions on the soloist :
1. is there a way to dim the display?
2. together with the 3.5mm adaptor and alan key, there is a small black item (~1.5mm by 8mm), any idea what that is ?

thanks


----------



## DjBobby (Dec 7, 2020)

SQ13 said:


> 2. together with the 3.5mm adaptor and alan key, there is a small black item (~1.5mm by 8mm), any idea what that is ?


I guess it could be a reserve fuse.


----------



## SQ13

DjBobby said:


> I guess it could be a reserve fuse.



thanks, that’s the first time i see this kind of fuse. i  thought it would be much bigger. it will not be easy sourcing one.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Dec 7, 2020)

SQ13 said:


> thanks, that’s the first time i see this kind of fuse. i  thought it would be much bigger. it will not be easy sourcing one.


1. no (one of the main complaints I have, but not a dealbreaker by any means; easy cover up since it's a small display)
2. yeah, it's a fuse


----------



## Scott526

Hi,
New here. 
What is the reason for the pre-out XLRs not having coupling caps in the box requiring a special external converter?


----------



## sonicsailor

Scott526 said:


> Hi,
> New here.
> What is the reason for the pre-out XLRs not having coupling caps in the box requiring a special external converter?


Better sound quality


----------



## Scott526

sonicsailor said:


> Better sound quality


Thank you!


----------



## rmsanger

If any of the early adopters decide in the New Year they want to sell their unit I'd be willing to offer you around what you got it for (pre-launch pricing).     I can't spend money until 2021 (per wife) but PM me and we can try to work something out... Or I'll just stalk you on the classified section


----------



## SQ13

still burning in the soloist but tested it for hiss on iem using se while waiting for the xlr cable to return. with the Shure 846, there is a slight faint hiss on medium gain but it doesn’t increase with volume. No hiss detected on low gain. Using the Sony ier-z1r, i only notice the hiss on high gain.


----------



## Rioblast (Dec 9, 2020)

Coztomba said:


> Yep.  Works fine.



Does it affect the other output in any way or is it a completely different circuit?


----------



## Coztomba

Rioblast said:


> Does it affect the other output in any way or is it a completely different circuit?



Doesn't seem to affect it as far as I can tell.  I had Focal Clears in the single ended and Beyer T1.2's in the Balanced and they were close to volume matched.


----------



## Rioblast

Coztomba said:


> Doesn't seem to affect it as far as I can tell.  I had Focal Clears in the single ended and Beyer T1.2's in the Balanced and they were close to volume matched.


Thank you, I will try it out.


----------



## Coztomba

Coztomba said:


> Video of the issue:




So a battery change hasn't helped this issue.  I've emailed Burson.  Is anyone able to test if holding down the volume in PRE OUT mode gives them pause free volume change all the way up and down?  It seems like such a strange problem.  I would expect it was either glitchy in both modes or neither.


----------



## JWahl

Has anyone else had the opportunity to try the dual-channel SparkoS op-amps in the Soloist 3X?  I've been going back and forth between the Soloist 3X with stock V6 Vivid and the Fun with single-channel SparkoS and the Soloist 3X with Vivid presents a more laid back midrange and _might_ be smearing the transients just a hair in comparison to the Fun with SparkoS.  Everything else is superior on the Soloist 3X, of course.  I think the SparkoS, in at least one of the two positions, might bring out that last 5% to 10% that I know this amp is capable of.  I know there's already a ton of impressions with them in the Conductor series, so I'm guessing the results will probably be very similar.


----------



## Slim1970

JWahl said:


> Has anyone else had the opportunity to try the dual-channel SparkoS op-amps in the Soloist 3X?  I've been going back and forth between the Soloist 3X with stock V6 Vivid and the Fun with single-channel SparkoS and the Soloist 3X with Vivid presents a more laid back midrange and _might_ be smearing the transients just a hair in comparison to the Fun with SparkoS.  Everything else is superior on the Soloist 3X, of course.  I think the SparkoS, in at least one of the two positions, might bring out that last 5% to 10% that I know this amp is capable of.  I know there's already a ton of impressions with them in the Conductor series, so I'm guessing the results will probably be very similar.


I have a set, but I haven’t tried them yet. I can agree with you about the midrange on the Soloist. It’s the worst part about the amp. With the V6 Vivids, the midrange seem recessed a bit. The amp sounds v-shaped. I need to try them and report back.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Has anyone else had the opportunity to try the dual-channel SparkoS op-amps in the Soloist 3X?  I've been going back and forth between the Soloist 3X with stock V6 Vivid and the Fun with single-channel SparkoS and the Soloist 3X with Vivid presents a more laid back midrange and _might_ be smearing the transients just a hair in comparison to the Fun with SparkoS.  Everything else is superior on the Soloist 3X, of course.  I think the SparkoS, in at least one of the two positions, might bring out that last 5% to 10% that I know this amp is capable of.  I know there's already a ton of impressions with them in the Conductor series, so I'm guessing the results will probably be very similar.



I've got a Sparkos Aries coming (sorry just gloating) for my home office. I've got sparkos dual pro opamps to try in my conductor 3X reference. I already have the vivids and the classics. It might be tricky to fit the Sparko pros in but I've got 3 solutions in my head. I should get them before xmas. I'll post what they are like and how I installed them. If you can wait you might decide to try the sparko pros. I know they are more expensive, $55 more for dual pros with the adaptor so $110 more for a pair of dual Pros, but why not get the best? (actually it's slightly cheaper than that when you buy the pair)

Pros are singles, but Andrew was even nice enough to solder the pros together with the PRO TO DIP ADAPTER to make duals as I don't have a fine soldering iron for that fine work. 

But I haven't tried the DUAL DISCRETE OP AMP SS3602 and I have got a conductor. But the soloist and the conductor have very similar amp sections. So my findings for the Conductor should match the soloist.

Other than fitting the Sparko pros there is one issue, current draw. Burson said:

_120ma is very high, it will not work in many applications but our Conductor is designed for opamp rolling so there is enough headroom for such current draw_.  

So also Burson advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage. Lachlan at passion for sound said the same thing in one of his youtube reviews I think it was the soloist, or it may have been the Sparko opamps review. But Andrew from Sparko strongly recommended changing all 4 to a customer. I emailed him about that and he said you need to work out what the opamp is doing and if say it is running the balanced XLR outputs and you don't use them, then no need to change, but if you do use XLR change it. 

So I might end up changing all 4, but I'm only changing the LP stage for the moment. 



JWahl said:


> I know there's already a ton of impressions with them in the Conductor series, so I'm guessing the results will probably be very similar.



Is there a thread specifically on opamp rolling in the Conductor?

Cheers
Sam


----------



## Sam Spade

Sam Spade said:


> So also Burson advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage.



oh just to be clear they said this about classics.


----------



## Bob Ley

rmsanger said:


> If any of the early adopters decide in the New Year they want to sell their unit I'd be willing to offer you around what you got it for (pre-launch pricing).     I can't spend money until 2021 (per wife) but PM me and we can try to work something out... Or I'll just stalk you on the classified section



pm'd


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Is there a thread specifically on opamp rolling in the Conductor?
> Cheers
> Sam



Not that I know of, but the various Conductor threads and reviews have some impressions scattered about.  "A ton" was probably a little hyperbole on my part.


----------



## Slim1970

I put the Sparkos Labs SS3602's in the Soloist and gave them a brief listen before heading out to work. Even without break-in the SS3602's adds some refinement to the sound of the Soloist. The slight graininess I was hearing is gone. The midrange is also pushed forward creating a more balanced sound. The hollow sound I was detecting in the upper midrange is also improved.

I'm guessing the bass with the V6 Vivids is somewhat bloated because the bass is tighter and more taunt with the SS3602's installed. You do give up some bass quantity for better quality bass. So I'm okay with having better defined bass. It works well with headphones like my TC's, Z1R's and LCD-4z's which have big bass to begin with. I imagine things will improve upon break-in. Right now I definitely prefer the sound of the Soloist with the Sparkos op-amps installed.


----------



## normie610

Slim1970 said:


> I put the Sparkos Labs SS3602's in the Soloist and gave them a brief listen before heading out to work. Even without break-in the SS3602's adds some refinement to the sound of the Soloist. The slight graininess I was hearing is gone. The midrange is also pushed forward creating a more balanced sound. The hollow sound I was detecting in the upper midrange is also improved.
> 
> I'm guessing the bass with the V6 Vivids is somewhat bloated because the bass is tighter and more taunt with the SS3602's installed. You do give up some bass quantity for better quality bass. So I'm okay with having better defined bass. It works well with headphones like my TC's, Z1R's and LCD-4z's which have big bass to begin with. I imagine things will improve upon break-in. Right now I definitely prefer the sound of the Soloist with the Sparkos op-amps installed.



Did you change all 4 op-amps?


----------



## HiFiDJ

Slim1970 said:


> I put the Sparkos Labs SS3602's in the Soloist and gave them a brief listen before heading out to work. Even without break-in the SS3602's adds some refinement to the sound of the Soloist. The slight graininess I was hearing is gone. The midrange is also pushed forward creating a more balanced sound. The hollow sound I was detecting in the upper midrange is also improved.
> 
> I'm guessing the bass with the V6 Vivids is somewhat bloated because the bass is tighter and more taunt with the SS3602's installed. You do give up some bass quantity for better quality bass. So I'm okay with having better defined bass. It works well with headphones like my TC's, Z1R's and LCD-4z's which have big bass to begin with. I imagine things will improve upon break-in. Right now I definitely prefer the sound of the Soloist with the Sparkos op-amps installed.


Sounds similar to the V6 Classic op-amps.....


----------



## Slim1970

normie610 said:


> Did you change all 4 op-amps?


Just 2, I left the V6 Vivids with the Muse volume controller


----------



## HiFiDJ

Slim1970 said:


> Just 2, I left the V6 Vivids with the Muse volume controller


You only have the Burson vivid and sparkos opamps, right? Not the Burson classics?


----------



## Rioblast

Coztomba said:


> So a battery change hasn't helped this issue.  I've emailed Burson.  Is anyone able to test if holding down the volume in PRE OUT mode gives them pause free volume change all the way up and down?  It seems like such a strange problem.  I would expect it was either glitchy in both modes or neither.


I can go up and down between 0-99 in Pre out mode without any pauses.


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiDJ said:


> You only have the Burson vivid and sparkos opamps, right? Not the Burson classics?


Correct, I just sold the Sparkos op-amps. So the Vivids are back in my Soloist. I also put my Soloist and Liquid Platinum up for sale if anyone is interested. I need to make room for the XI Audio Formula S I made a deal for. I would've like to have heard the Classics with the Soloist. Since I don't plan on hanging on to it, I'm not going to invest in a set.


----------



## Coztomba

Rioblast said:


> I can go up and down between 0-99 in Pre out mode without any pauses.



Thanks Rioblast.

Burson want me to try and move it to a different room to see if it’s an interference problem next. Seems unlikely since it works perfect in HP Out mode.  But I’m away on holidays now so it will have to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Slim1970 said:


> Correct, I just sold the Sparkos op-amps. So the Vivids are back in my Soloist. I also put my Soloist and Liquid Platinum up for sale if anyone is interested. I need to make room for the XI Audio Formula S I made a deal for. I would've like to have heard the Classics with the Soloist. Since I don't plan on hanging on to it, I'm not going to invest in a set.


Dang, I would've bought those sparkos opamps.....well that audio formula looks like a beast!


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiDJ said:


> Dang, I would've bought those sparkos opamps.....well that audio formula looks like a beast!


The Formula S is the only reason I’m selling my Soloist. It’s a blind buy so, I’m not 100% sure I’ll like it more than the Soloist at this point. I’m still doing some listening to Soloist and now that I’ve put the V6 Vivids back in, I think I prefer the V6 Vivids. Talking to another head-fier here’s what I said to him about the SS3602’s and V6 Vivids:

_“I actually enjoy the fuller sound of the V6 Vivids. The V6 Vivids don’t give up much ground to the SS3602’s performance wise. Unlike past iterations of the amps were competing manufacturers products made significant improvements to the Burson sound. adding the SS3602’s to the mix doesn’t make a huge difference in this case. Everything still holds true about the SS3602’s performance, but the loss of bass weight and impact does bother me. So I would suggest giving the stock V6 Vivids a go”._

It seems that Burson really maximized the performance of the Soloist around the V6 Vivids and it’s noticeable.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Slim1970 said:


> The Formula S is the only reason I’m selling my Soloist. It’s a blind buy so, I’m not 100% sure I’ll like it more than the Soloist at this point. I’m still doing some listening to Soloist and now that I’ve put the V6 Vivids back in, I think I prefer the V6 Vivids. Talking to another head-fier here’s what I said to him about the SS3602’s and V6 Vivids:
> 
> _“I actually enjoy the fuller sound of the V6 Vivids. The V6 Vivids don’t give up much ground to the SS3602’s performance wise. Unlike past iterations of the amps were competing manufacturers products made significant improvements to the Burson sound. adding the SS3602’s to the mix doesn’t make a huge difference in this case. Everything still holds true about the SS3602’s performance, but the loss of bass weight and impact does bother me. So I would suggest giving the stock V6 Vivids a go”._
> 
> It seems that Burson really maximized the performance of the Soloist around the V6 Vivids and it’s noticeable.


Seems like it.....now I wonder if it's the same story with the Classics.......


----------



## cangle

Hi all, I'm in the market for a balanced class a amp and was pretty much set on the headamp gsx mini but then I heard about this amp and am having trouble making up my mind. I've seen mention of the gsx mini in this thread but have not come across comparisons to it. Does anyone have thoughts on how the 3xp compares to the gsx mini?


----------



## Slim1970

HiFiDJ said:


> Seems like it.....now I wonder if it's the same story with the Classics.......


I really thing the Classics might be the better choice. I think their musical nature would offset some of the Soloist’s neutrality and be the perfect mix of sound; balanced, with a nice sense of depth and layering, great bass, fuller mids with a more musical tone.


----------



## SQ13

does anyone knows if the amp bypass mode applies to the xlr pre-out ?

in addition, whats is the purpose of the 3.5mm mic in at the back of the amp? is that a stereo or mono in and in what situation do you use it? 

thanks


----------



## JWahl

cangle said:


> Hi all, I'm in the market for a balanced class a amp and was pretty much set on the headamp gsx mini but then I heard about this amp and am having trouble making up my mind. I've seen mention of the gsx mini in this thread but have not come across comparisons to it. Does anyone have thoughts on how the 3xp compares to the gsx mini?



I can't speak directly to the GS-X Mini, but I've owned the Gilmore Lite Mk. 2 for quite a while which I've also modded with Elna Silmic II (Which was actually inspired by the fact that I once owned the Original Soloist).  The GL Mk. 2 actually has a slightly more smooth and liquid sound with slightly rounded attack, more so in the bass.  Still, it comes of as very quick and detailed sounding, but ultimately the Soloist 3X outperforms it for me with the HD650.  It look the SparkoS in the Fun to Just barely edge out the GL Mk. 2.  I suspect once I get the SparkoS in the Soloist 3X, it will be even better.  I'll have to wait until around February or March, though.

One interesting observation is both the Soloist 3X and GS-X Mini both switched away from using the through-hole TO-92 transistors from their respective single-ended models.  In Headamp's case, it's because those particular Toshiba JFETs are no longer made and becoming increasingly difficult to find.  This makes me wonder if the Fun (and Conductor 3XR) are/were using those same limited-stock JFETs.  I know Burson uses those big Toshiba bipolars on the output.

I don't think you can go wrong with either one, but if cost is a consideration, I think the Soloist 3X could present a better value.  Even with 2 pairs of SparkoS at $320, it's $1520 total versus $1,800 or $2,000 with DACT.  I will say the build-quality on Justin's amps is beyond reproach and really feels like you're getting a hand-built made-in-America piece of equipment, so that may be worth considering.


----------



## Bob Ley

Selling mine if anyone interested:

(268) [For Sale] [MA] Burson Soloist 3X-Performance Headphone Amp | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


----------



## HiFiDJ

Bob Ley said:


> Selling mine if anyone interested:
> 
> (268) [For Sale] [MA] Burson Soloist 3X-Performance Headphone Amp | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


How come? Didn't like it?


----------



## sonicsailor (Dec 26, 2020)

Bob Ley said:


> Selling mine if anyone interested:
> 
> (268) [For Sale] [MA] Burson Soloist 3X-Performance Headphone Amp | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)



I am also interested in your reasoning.


----------



## Bonddam

I have conductor 3XR with Sparko labs SS3602 dual op amps installed and they sound better. They are smaller but for me was an improvement over the Vivid ones. Looking at the Classic to roll next.


----------



## SQ13

Bonddam said:


> I have conductor 3XR with Sparko labs SS3602 dual op amps installed and they sound better. They are smaller but for me was an improvement over the Vivid ones. Looking at the Classic to roll next.



will love to hear your impression on the sparkos. any plans on the ss2590 besides the classic?

am still trying to burn in the soloist, and will order some ops amps to try after the new year


----------



## Bonddam

Cant use the ss2950 it's not dual.


----------



## Bob Ley

HiFiDJ said:


> How come? Didn't like it?



I like it, just have unexpected expenses that came up and need the $


----------



## Bonddam

So the main thing I was hearing was kind of a rolled off top end. This could be attributed to LCD 2 and Empyrean. With the Sparko op amps I noticed better treble and bass. As far as mid range seems the same. Last was a better center image. I’d like to try Classic as they are described as intimate vs the Vivid.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bonddam said:


> I have conductor 3XR with Sparko labs SS3602 dual op amps installed and they sound better. They are smaller but for me was an improvement over the Vivid ones. Looking at the Classic to roll next.


That's great news i have a sparko Aries jusr arrived for my home office. And a pair of LCD 4s. I'm excited to try. I have a burson conductor 3x ref in my main system and i adore it. I have V6  classics to try in the output stage. Haven't done that yet. I also have a pair of sparko dual pro opamps to try in the C3x ref. Size is an issue but ive got 3 solutions in mind. Only one involves soldering. Which is good it's not one of my srengths 🤣


----------



## Sam Spade

Bob Ley said:


> I like it, just have unexpected expenses that came up and need the $


That sucks. I now have audeze LCD4, LCD3, LCDxc and the LCDi3 IEMs. All mint condition. The LCD3s are less than a year old, light use as i need closed back a lot. Plus i have the LCD 4s now. Im going to sell the LCD3s and LCDi3s as i dont need them. Bob Ley reminded me. Based in OZ will ship anywhere. Cheers Sam. Sorry bit off topic i know.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bob Ley said:


> I like it, just have unexpected expenses that came up and need the $


Well thats a bummer. Comiserations.


----------



## JWahl (Dec 17, 2020)

Bob Ley said:


> I like it, just have unexpected expenses that came up and need the $


I was in a similar position. I just chose to sacrifice the RME instead.  I got lucky in that the Modius has a pretty nice tonal synergy with the Soloist 3X


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> I was in a similar position. I just chose to sacrifice the RME instead.  I got lucky in that the Modius has a pretty nice tonal synergy with the Soloist 3X


Well thats a bummer. Commiserations

Ive decided 4 pairs of Audeze is too many so i'll be selling two.


----------



## centuriones

Hi guys, can someone help me? I recently bought a Solist 3XP, but I don't know which gain to use with a Denon AH-D9200 headphones. What do you recommend?


----------



## SQ13

centuriones said:


> Hi guys, can someone help me? I recently bought a Solist 3XP, but I don't know which gain to use with a Denon AH-D9200 headphones. What do you recommend?



try the mid gain, i used that with headphones and iems


----------



## centuriones

SQ13 said:


> try the mid gain, i used that with headphones and iems


Thanks


----------



## Turkeysaurus

centuriones said:


> Hi guys, can someone help me? I recently bought a Solist 3XP, but I don't know which gain to use with a Denon AH-D9200 headphones. What do you recommend?



I would try starting with Low Gain.  If that is not enough then try Medium Gain. 

When I'm using my Audeze LCD-X (20 ohms) I like to use Low Gain and like to keep the volume between 75-95 depending on what I'm listening to.  With my LCD-2C (70 ohms) and Sennheiser HD6XX (300 ohms) I use the Medium Gain setting.


----------



## centuriones

Turkeysaurus said:


> I would try starting with Low Gain.  If that is not enough then try Medium Gain.
> 
> When I'm using my Audeze LCD-X (20 ohms) I like to use Low Gain and like to keep the volume between 75-95 depending on what I'm listening to.  With my LCD-2C (70 ohms) and Sennheiser HD6XX (300 ohms) I use the Medium Gain setting.



Thanks for the advice


----------



## vkenz (Dec 22, 2020)

Had my soloist for a while now... and the sq is really really good.  It’s gets a bit hot for the case but otherwise it is really great product. The problem with this amp is the volume control and remote.  The volume is just to slow and the remote is buggy it would stop every few iterations randomly.  I ended up using the high settings to not have to turn the knob so many times just to increase/ decrease it. It is an annoyingly slow volume and remote.  Great sound quality with annoying user interface.  It leaves you a feeling that something is just not right and you would really miss the volume control of V281 which you have sold.


----------



## Sam Spade

vkenz said:


> Had my soloist for a while now... and the sq is really really good.  It’s gets a bit hot for the case but otherwise it is really great product. The problem with this amp is the volume control and remote.  The volume is just to slow and the remote is buggy it would stop every few iterations randomly.  I ended up using the high settings to not have to turn the knob so many times just to increase/ decrease it. It is an annoyingly slow volume and remote.  Great sound quality with annoying user interface.  It leaves you a feeling that something is just not right and you would really miss the volume control of V281 which you have sold.


That's interesting, my conductor 3x ref remote works well and the volume level is responsive. But it only has 2 gain levels. And the volume mechanisms are different i think. My Sparko Aries doesnt even have a remote. But i bought that for use on my desk so thats not an issue.


----------



## vkenz

Sam Spade said:


> That's interesting, my conductor 3x ref remote works well and the volume level is responsive. But it only has 2 gain levels. And the volume mechanisms are different i think. My Sparko Aries doesnt even have a remote. But i bought that for use on my desk so thats not an issue.



I suspect all the buggy volume control and remote they put on their lower priced product in particular the soloist 3xp.  The Conductor 3X is USD2k so it better have a decent volume control and remote i guess.


----------



## Sam Spade

vkenz said:


> I suspect all the buggy volume control and remote they put on their lower priced product in particular the soloist 3xp.  The Conductor 3X is USD2k so it better have a decent volume control and remote i guess.


check the web site and look at the pics but the remotes for all the models look identical. Burson offer great customer service. Get onto them and ask them about it.


----------



## HiFiDJ

vkenz said:


> Had my soloist for a while now... and the sq is really really good.  It’s gets a bit hot for the case but otherwise it is really great product. The problem with this amp is the volume control and remote.  The volume is just to slow and the remote is buggy it would stop every few iterations randomly.  I ended up using the high settings to not have to turn the knob so many times just to increase/ decrease it. It is an annoyingly slow volume and remote.  Great sound quality with annoying user interface.  It leaves you a feeling that something is just not right and you would really miss the volume control of V281 which you have sold.


I wouldn't call the volume slow, but maybe inconsistent is a better word.....I just found out that volume 35-36 on med gain causes the volume to decrease. In other words, 35 would be loud and then 36 would be less loud than 35....so weird! It's not that drastic though, and I wouldn't call it an annoyance or a dealbreaker.


----------



## JWahl

vkenz said:


> Had my soloist for a while now... and the sq is really really good.  It’s gets a bit hot for the case but otherwise it is really great product. The problem with this amp is the volume control and remote.  The volume is just to slow and the remote is buggy it would stop every few iterations randomly.  I ended up using the high settings to not have to turn the knob so many times just to increase/ decrease it. It is an annoyingly slow volume and remote.  Great sound quality with annoying user interface.  It leaves you a feeling that something is just not right and you would really miss the volume control of V281 which you have sold.



Unfortunately, this is the main Achilles heel that I've seen with the newer Burson products.  I noted it in my review of the Playmate and now the Soloist 3X that I own and I've seen others mention it in the past on the Conductor Reference series as well.  It's likely that it bothers some people less than others.  I find it annoying as well, but I choose to accept the flaw because I like the sound and price-point.  



HiFiDJ said:


> I wouldn't call the volume slow, but maybe inconsistent is a better word.....I just found out that volume 35-36 on med gain causes the volume to decrease. In other words, 35 would be loud and then 36 would be less loud than 35....so weird! It's not that drastic though, and I wouldn't call it an annoyance or a dealbreaker.



I think that perception of slowness is because there doesn't appear to be any acceleration function programmed into the volume control with the Burson.  In other words, a faster turn scales more steps at once (with acceleration).  It was especially noticeable compared to the ADI-2 DAC, whose rotary encoder is flawlessly implemented and with acceleration.  You can quickly scale most of the range in three or so quick half turns.  On the Soloist, it would probably take 10 or more of the same turns, and then of course the occasional "fuzzy" reading where it doesn't know if it's going up or down.  My take on all this is that the Burson engineers are historically experienced in analog circuit design, and perhaps may still be learning all the intricacies (and potential pitfalls) of digital-control design.


----------



## vkenz

using the “high settings” did make it more convenient for me.  with the hd800s on volume 1.  oddly enough the vol 1 on high is just my ideal volume. so there, no sound to ideal sound in 1 step.


----------



## SQ13

vkenz said:


> using the “high settings” did make it more convenient for me.  with the hd800s on volume 1.  oddly enough the vol 1 on high is just my ideal volume. so there, no sound to ideal sound in 1 step.



do you find medium or high gain setting slightly more dynamic than low at the same volume ? the only downside of high gain is it hiss on iem, especially using balance output. 

Even though the volume controller is not ideal and probably new to the engineers, i think it’s a decent product given the price point and sound quality.No complaints from me on this end. 

i am just waiting for some feedback on the V6 classic and the sparkos op amp before ordering some to try. i think the sparkos ss3602 should fit but the dual ss2590 will need a flexi or perpendicular adapter. 

Any advice on which op amp to use for a fuller and lush mid?


----------



## vkenz

SQ13 said:


> do you find medium or high gain setting slightly more dynamic than low at the same volume ? the only downside of high gain is it hiss on iem, especially using balance output.
> 
> Even though the volume controller is not ideal and probably new to the engineers, i think it’s a decent product given the price point and sound quality.No complaints from me on this end.
> 
> ...



I am not an expert in this and I never even opened or even have any other op-amps.  But the closest I can compare it's sound to is my V281 just more holographic and a bit less bass, this is using HD800S.  And I never get to use "LOW" and rarely "MEDIUM" because I also use my HE6SEV2 with it as well.   

Yeah, I guess it is my headphone choices needing "HIGH" and also I find it just takes way too much effort to turn the volume knob 20X to get from 50 to 0 and back.  But then again the HE6SEV2 will force to you to do turn those volume knobs a lot even on "HIGH".


----------



## HiFiDJ

JWahl said:


> I think that perception of slowness is because there doesn't appear to be any acceleration function programmed into the volume control with the Burson. In other words, a faster turn scales more steps at once (with acceleration). It was especially noticeable compared to the ADI-2 DAC, whose rotary encoder is flawlessly implemented and with acceleration. You can quickly scale most of the range in three or so quick half turns. On the Soloist, it would probably take 10 or more of the same turns, and then of course the occasional "fuzzy" reading where it doesn't know if it's going up or down. My take on all this is that the Burson engineers are historically experienced in analog circuit design, and perhaps may still be learning all the intricacies (and potential pitfalls) of digital-control design.


Yup, RME volume is so flawless! Sometimes it even feels too precise....lol


----------



## JWahl

vkenz said:


> I am not an expert in this and I never even opened or even have any other op-amps.  But the closest I can compare it's sound to is my V281 just more holographic and a bit less bass, this is using HD800S.  And I never get to use "LOW" and rarely "MEDIUM" because I also use my HE6SEV2 with it as well.
> 
> Yeah, I guess it is my headphone choices needing "HIGH" and also I find it just takes way too much effort to turn the volume knob 20X to get from 50 to 0 and back.  But then again the HE6SEV2 will force to you to do turn those volume knobs a lot even on "HIGH".



I didn't catch the V2 part of that HE6SE at first until I stumbled on a link when they were previously on sale at Adorama.  Didn't even know those existed.  That would be really tempting if they go on sale again.  Aside from the volume control, do you feel the Soloist 3X drives it well?  I owned the original HE-6 years ago, and aside from being a little bright, they were one of the most resolving headphones I've owned.  Had to drive them off a speaker-amp at the time, though.


----------



## Slim1970

JWahl said:


> I didn't catch the V2 part of that HE6SE at first until I stumbled on a link when they were previously on sale at Adorama.  Didn't even know those existed.  That would be really tempting if they go on sale again.  Aside from the volume control, do you feel the Soloist 3X drives it well?  I owned the original HE-6 years ago, and aside from being a little bright, they were one of the most resolving headphones I've owned.  Had to drive them off a speaker-amp at the time, though.


I have the HE6se V2's and the Soloist 3XP is one of the amps that they sound great on.


----------



## niji (Dec 24, 2020)

The kids were nonplussed to learn earlier today that the Playmate 2 they were previously getting me for Christmas has been upgraded into a Soloist 3XP. I've asked Burson about the V6 Classics at the input stage as I like a more relaxed sound.

I'm looking at partnering DACs now, the Soncoz LA-QXD1 is starting to take my fancy for being balanced and coming in grey. Reviews I have read so far suggest it is a competent unit.


----------



## vkenz (Dec 24, 2020)

JWahl said:


> I didn't catch the V2 part of that HE6SE at first until I stumbled on a link when they were previously on sale at Adorama.  Didn't even know those existed.  That would be really tempting if they go on sale again.  Aside from the volume control, do you feel the Soloist 3X drives it well?  I owned the original HE-6 years ago, and aside from being a little bright, they were one of the most resolving headphones I've owned.  Had to drive them off a speaker-amp at the time, though.



Yeah they sound great as Slim1970 mentioned.  It has more than enough power to drive it.  I usually listen to them at 30-50 on "HIGH".  The V2 can really give the Soloist 3XP a nice workout.  haha.


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 24, 2020)

niji said:


> The kids were nonplussed to learn earlier today that the Playmate 2 they were previously getting me for Christmas has been upgraded into a Soloist 3XP. I've asked Burson about the V6 Classics at the input stage as I like a more relaxed sound.
> 
> I'm looking at partnering DACs now, the Soncoz LA-QXD1 is starting to take my fancy for being balanced and coming in grey. Reviews I have read so far suggest is a competent unit.


So I asked Burson about trying the V6 classic in my Conductor 3X ref and they advised i only needed 2 duals for the LP stage. So they advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage. Lachlan at passion for sound said the same thing in one of his youtube reviews I think it was the soloist, or it may have been the Sparko opamps review.

But as the C3X ref is a DAC and an amp and the soloist is an amp the configuration and advice might be different. I'm interested to hear what Burson advise.

I've got a Sparko Aries in my home office and got 2 pairs of their pro op amps soldered into 2 duals in the mail coming that I'm going to try in the C3X and a pair of V6 classics i haven't tried yet.

Andrew Sparko and I discussed opamp numbers via email when we were working out if the Sparko Pro's would fit in the C3X and if the Burson could handle the extra current they draw. It was an interesting conversation. I'll dig it up and summarise what he said.

The impression I get is that Burson thinks the IV stage is optimised by the V6 vivids, or the LP stage makes the biggest difference and the IV stage less.

But Andrew said it can be worth changing all 4 (both pairs)  depending on your preferences but it's trial and error. I love the sound I'm getting from the V6 vivids, but I haven't swapped anything else in yet.

I am running the C3X as a preamp into a Rotel RB1080 200wpc power amp and a pair of Dalisuite 3.5 towers. It was a stepwise improvement on the Musical Fidelity Nuvista preamp I had which was #176 of 500 and a legendary piece of kit with an great backstory. I NEVER thought i'd find a preamp to beat it. https://hometheaterreview.com/musical-fidelity-nu-vista-preamp-reviewed/

I was using a Cambridge Audio 840C as a CD player and DAC for my AV. The C3X is also a better DAC than the 840C. Overall the Burson with the Vivids gives me significantly better stereo music and better AV sound via speakers. .

Neither the 840C nor the Nuvista had headphone jacks. That is the primary reason I bought the Burson, to be a head amp, but it has turned out to be so much more.

As for headphones the Burson with the Vivids is awesome. It's worth noting I'm using Audeze LCDxc, LCD3 and LCD4s. I've had a pair of V6 Classics for a while now and haven't yet got around to trying them. If I had Sennheiser HD800s or HD820s I'd probably have tried the classics a lot sooner.

I have only had the LCD4s for a week and the detail is mind-blowingly good. Like I sold hifi in the early 90's at a hi end store while I studied at uni half time. I've heard plenty of very expensive systems. In store I got to listen to the Sony MDR-R10s. Marantz CD12LE and PM95 with Dali 40 and Dali Dacapo ribbon speakers. Spendor S100s. We had a $10,000 Nakamichi 200wpc pre power combo that was unbelievable, Nakamichi Dragon and other 4? head Nakamichi compact cassette decks, this was when Nakamichi were at the premium end of the market, although they weren't consistent, Marantz smashed them in CD player quality and Sony and Rotel were better too at much cheaper prices. I heard plenty of other expensive benchmark systems at hifi shows and have heard some amazing gear in private homes.

I love the gear it is incredibly interesting, but I'm not an audiophile. I'm a music lover. I go to a lot of live gigs and festivals and with my homefi, headfi and carfi, I'm chasing the emotional impact I get from a live performance. I'm not sure I've ever heard anything better than the Burson driving the LCD4s. Except maybe my Chord Qutest and a Sparko Aries driving the LCD4s. I'm still listening and it probably doesn't matter which one is better, they are both mindbendingly good.    But auditory memory is crap. And it's been a lot of years between 1990 and now.

With the LCD3 and LCDxc the detail is great, and still incredibly musical, so I've kind of been thinking I didn't want to lose any of that detail so I haven't rushed to try the V6 classics. But the detail in the LCD4s is next level they are stupendously revealing. So I'm keen to compare the Vivids, Classics and Sparko Pros with the LCD4s.

It looks like I might be selling my LCD3s as I don't really need them. I'm torn about selling the Musical Fidelity Nuvista. I don't need it but it's probably the most beautiful thing I've ever owned in form and function. And it sounds truly unbelievable. That's a testament to how good Bursons are as preamps in speaker based systems. 

Cheers
Sam


----------



## niji (Dec 24, 2020)

Sam Spade said:


> I was using a Cambridge Audio 840C as a CD player and DAC for my AV. The C3X is also a better DAC than the 840C. Overall the Burson with the Vivids gives me significantly better stereo music and better AV sound via speakers.



Quite a testament to the design of 840C that it is still able to be mentioned in the same sentence of the quality DACs of today nearly 15 years on.



Sam Spade said:


> As for headphones the Burson with the Vivids is awesome. It's worth noting I'm using Audeze LCDxc, LCD3 and LCD4s. I've had a pair of V6 Classics for a while now and haven't yet got around to trying them. If I had Sennheiser HD800s or HD820s I'd probably have tried the classics a lot sooner.



I, and many others here, would be very interested to hear your impressions of the Classic. The user 'Richard' over at 'The HEADPHONE Community' was certainly pleased with swapping the Classics in at the input stage of the Soloist 3X, describing them as seeming "warmer, more organic, less shrill on bad recordings," but had issues with overheating on his his Schiit Vidar. Link: https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-soloist-3x-performance-class-a-headphone-pre-amplifier/9115/29



Sam Spade said:


> I love the gear it is incredibly interesting, but I'm not an audiophile. I'm a music lover.



I read you, though I tend not to tinker so much with my audio gear so try and front end load my purchasing choices and live with the results. Very selfish of me .


----------



## BattousaiX26

Joining the soloist 3x owner's club. I just want to ask though, I noticed that in one review, the package comes with the tool to open the soloist's casing, mine doesn't come with one, is there suppose to be an included screw driver like tool for opening?


----------



## Bonddam

BattousaiX26 said:


> Joining the soloist 3x owner's club. I just want to ask though, I noticed that in one review, the package comes with the tool to open the soloist's casing, mine doesn't come with one, is there suppose to be an included screw driver like tool for opening?


Should be an Allen key. If you don’t want to wait just go get it at hardware store.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Bonddam said:


> Should be an Allen key. If you don’t want to wait just go get it at hardware store.


Do you have a sample picture or link if you dont mind?


----------



## vkenz

BattousaiX26 said:


> Do you have a sample picture or link if you dont mind?


here it is.


----------



## Bonddam




----------



## BattousaiX26

Thank you guys!


----------



## Bonddam

BattousaiX26 said:


> Thank you guys!


The shape is a octagon there are star keys and other shapes as well.


----------



## HiFiDJ

BattousaiX26 said:


> Joining the soloist 3x owner's club. I just want to ask though, I noticed that in one review, the package comes with the tool to open the soloist's casing, mine doesn't come with one, is there suppose to be an included screw driver like tool for opening?


You'll need a standard 3mm hex key if you're buying it at a hardware store....


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone tried replacing opamps? I bought 2 sets of 2 pcs burson classics and I was wondering if I need to replace all 4 of vivids inside or just 2 on the input stage? Thanks


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 27, 2020)

I have the Burson Conductor 3X ref which is a dac/headamp, but the DAC makes it a different configuration however the amp is in the same family. I bought a pair of V6 classics as Burson advised me to change the  2 classics for my Conductor 3x ref I haven't tried yet. Burson advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage. Lachlan from passion from sound said the same. You have 4 classics so you could change them in the LP (low pass) stage and listen, then change the ones in the IV Stage (IV =current to voltage ) and listen.  Then all 4. I'm not 100% sure that the soloist pairs would be designated LP and IV though as it is an amp, not a dac+amp. I'd email burson.

In the end I would say change 1 pair at a time, listen, then the other, then all 4. see what you like best.

Andrew Sparko and I discussed this when I ordered a pair of his Sparko Pro op amps. He has advised others to change both pairs but was happy for me to try 2 pairs of pros. And they are much larger and draw more current. I might not be able to fit 4 in. Lachlan raved about the standard sparko opamps so I'm keen to try the pros.

(excitingly and not gloating at all  My burson C3X ref is in my main system but I have just got a chord Qutest DAC and a Sparko Aries head/pre amp to unbox for my desk on my home office.)

Andrew sparko says...... So the signal output from the DAC chip itself is differential in nature (like an XLR, it has a HOT and COLD, or... in phase, and out of phase) and it is a CURRENT output. So it puts out a CURRENT based signal (rather than a voltage signal)

The point is though, that the current signal must be converted back to a voltage based signal at some point. And That is what I to V converters do. (the "I" stands for current, and the "V" stands for voltage)

Since it is a differential signal, you need two op amps for the I to V conversion. One op amp does the "hot side" and the other does the "cold side" Just like an XLR signal would have.

Then.... These differential signals get subtracted from each other in a final stage (diff amp stage, where they also usually do the filtering) to convert the differential signal back to single ended.

So most DACs will have 2 op amps for I to V conversion, and a final stage for Diff amping / filtering. 3 op amps per channel, 6 op amps total in a stereo configuration. That sounds like what they are doing.

I would say that they all should be discrete. Its not like the I to V converters are more or less important than the diffamp / filter stage is.

The Burson discrete OPA's pull quite a bit of current themselves when compared to what ICs pull, so the current draw should be OK as they seem to confirm.

Now, all of that being said, some guys will play around with things and decide that some op amp sounds better in the I to V stages, and some OTHER op amps sounds better in the Diffamp / filter stage. All of that is user preference and subjective and up to the end user at the end of the day.

And that is what makes all of this fun, right? Ha.

I hope all of that makes sense. Maybe Lachlan decided some IC sounded better in the I to V stages, and discrete sounded better in the Diffamp / Filter stage.


----------



## BattousaiX26 (Dec 27, 2020)

Sam Spade said:


> I have the Burson Conductor 3X ref which is a dac/headamp, but the DAC makes it a different configuration however the amp is in the same family. I bought a pair of V6 classics as Burson advised me to change the  2 classics for my Conductor 3x ref I haven't tried yet. Burson advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage. Lachlan from passion from sound said the same. You have 4 classics so you could change them in the LP (low pass) stage and listen, then change the ones in the IV Stage (IV =current to voltage ) and listen.  Then all 4. I'm not 100% sure that the soloist pairs would be designated LP and IV though as it is an amp, not a dac+amp. I'd email burson.
> 
> In the end I would say change 1 pair at a time, listen, then the other, then all 4. see what you like best.
> 
> ...


I tried swapping the vivids to classics, but to my surprise there is no sound coming from my soloist 3x, when I change it back to my vivids, all is ok. Any suggestion?

Btw thank you very much , very informative.


----------



## JWahl

BattousaiX26 said:


> I tried swapping the vivids to classics, but to my surprise there is no sound coming from my soloist 3x, when I change it back to my vivids, all is ok. Any suggestion?
> 
> Btw thank you very much , very informative.



It's possible you had them installed backwards.  Thankfully, Burson had the good sense to include a reverse-protection circuit so you don't fry the op-amps or the amp itself from doing this.  I've done it once myself in the Fun by accident and the circuit prevented the stage from fully connecting, so it worked as intended.  I would double check the bottom to make sure the U-notch on the op-amp aligns with the notch on the socket.  Otherwise, you may just have a defective pair.


----------



## niji

BattousaiX26 said:


> I tried swapping the vivids to classics, but to my surprise there is no sound coming from my soloist 3x, when I change it back to my vivids, all is ok. Any suggestion?
> 
> Btw thank you very much , very informative.



Given your range of DACs, I'd also be very interested to hear you thoughts on matching with the Soloist 3X once you have the op-amp issue sorted.


----------



## niji (Dec 27, 2020)

JWahl said:


> I was in a similar position. I just chose to sacrifice the RME instead.  I got lucky in that the Modius has a pretty nice tonal synergy with the Soloist 3X



Based on your experience with the Modius and the Burson gear, what are your thoughts on how the Modius might match with a Soloist 3X with V6 Classics rather than the Vivids in regards to the synergy you are now experiencing?

The local distributor here in Melbourne for Schiit seems to have every model except the Modius.


----------



## JWahl

niji said:


> Based on your experience with the Modius and the Burson gear, what are your thoughts on how the Modius might match with a Soloist 3X with V6 Classics rather than the Vivids in regards to the synergy you are now experiencing?
> 
> The local distributor here in Melbourne for Schiit seems to have every model except the Modius.



Hard to say for sure, but since the Modius has a more intimate and closed-in presentation relative to the Neo iDSD and ADI-2, and the Classic also tends to be more closed-in, it might be too much in that regard.  I'm sure it wouldn't sound terrible, but I think it would come down to personal preference and if you're not really picky about having a big expansive sound field.  This is just speculation, of course.


----------



## niji

I appreciate your thoughts JWahl, I still haven't decided on the DAC so keep tossing up whether to go the 4 x V6 Vivid or Classic/Vivid combo. Based on my reading of the Soloist 3X the mid range presence is possibly the weakest area, hence I'm speculating/hoping the Classics would help fill this in.


----------



## SQ13

niji said:


> I appreciate your thoughts JWahl, I still haven't decided on the DAC so keep tossing up whether to go the 4 x V6 Vivid or Classic/Vivid combo. Based on my reading of the Soloist 3X the mid range presence is possibly the weakest area, hence I'm speculating/hoping the Classics would help fill this in.



it will be great to hear your impression as i am thinking of the adding 2 sparkos SS2590 or 3602.  As for dac, I am leaning towards a newer R2R even though i have old AudioNote dac.


----------



## niji

SQ13 said:


> it will be great to hear your impression as i am thinking of the adding 2 sparkos SS2590 or 3602.  As for dac, I am leaning towards a newer R2R even though i have old AudioNote dac.



Interesting you say that you're leaning towards R2R DACs. JWahl notes in his set up the synergy between the Modius/Soloist 3X with V6 Vivids (my components will be close to his current set-up); Passion for Sound notes similar signatures between the Modius and Ares II in the Denafrips review.


----------



## BattousaiX26 (Dec 28, 2020)

JWahl said:


> It's possible you had them installed backwards.  Thankfully, Burson had the good sense to include a reverse-protection circuit so you don't fry the op-amps or the amp itself from doing this.  I've done it once myself in the Fun by accident and the circuit prevented the stage from fully connecting, so it worked as intended.  I would double check the bottom to make sure the U-notch on the op-amp aligns with the notch on the socket.  Otherwise, you may just have a defective pair.


I am pretty sure I installed them correctly, I looked for the carved part of the op amp and make sure to align it on very long carved part on the vivid classics. I already returned mine to the store where I bought them, I hope this gets sort out.


----------



## BattousaiX26

niji said:


> Given your range of DACs, I'd also be very interested to hear you thoughts on matching with the Soloist 3X once you have the op-amp issue sorted.


I will try if I got time, however the chord mojo actually stopped working ages ago, sorry I was not able to removed it from my list, will update now.


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> I will try if I got time, however the chord mojo actually stopped working ages ago, sorry I was not able to removed it from my list, will update now.


Haven't sent it for repair?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Sam Spade said:


> Haven't sent it for repair?


It is already out of warranty and didn't bother because i was really disappointed. I actually tried opening it myself at one time, i disconnected the battery to see if the battery is the issue, but unfortunately it wont turn on.


----------



## niji

BattousaiX26 said:


> I will try if I got time, however the chord mojo actually stopped working ages ago, sorry I was not able to removed it from my list, will update now.



It was the Topping and Ifi that were of most interest. Ever since SQ13's post though I am reading up more on the Denafrips Ares II, I had only noted R2R DACs as a curiosity previously.


----------



## BattousaiX26

niji said:


> It was the Topping and Ifi that were of most interest. Ever since SQ13's post though I am reading up more on the Denafrips Ares II, I had only noted R2R DACs as a curiosity previously.


Ok for the Ifi neo idsd I can definitely give impression now. Burson soloist improve the strong points of neo. Neo idsd is a wide sounding dac and what soloist does is to give more dynamics, details, fullness and smoothness to the sound. Mids might be a little pushed back for some, but I actually like it because it is easier to pin point details on all frequencies. The mids by any means not recessed with this pairing, but I understand that some people might like a more intimate presentation on this area. I actually thought the pairing might not be good because soloist is a very wide sounding amp which might make the sound too distant sounding but this is not the case for me. Later when I got my v6 classics back, I will test to see if it will be a better pairing with the neo idsd since classics are said to be more intimate than vivids.

Note: I am extremely sensitive to treble, but burson with neo idsd gives me a very detailed sound without any harshness. Usually in my experience, details are usually accompanied by treble harshness/sibilance, but this is not the case with this pairing.


----------



## SQ13

niji said:


> It was the Topping and Ifi that were of most interest. Ever since SQ13's post though I am reading up more on the Denafrips Ares II, I had only noted R2R DACs as a curiosity previously.



just a note, i come from old school and prefer more analog sound signature. The challenge with dac is digital file continues to evolve with 16/44.1 to 24/192 and higher, DSD, MQA, etc. Dac will not be future proof if you are forefront of the trend. There is always a new delta sigma chip every 6-12months, just mobile phones or pc cpu. 
i think what is important is understand your preferred sound signature and find a product that’s meets your requirement and budget.


----------



## niji

BattousaiX26 said:


> Note: I am extremely sensitive to treble, but burson with neo idsd gives me a very detailed sound without any harshness. Usually in my experience, details are usually accompanied by treble harshness/sibilance, but this is not the case with this pairing.



This is really good to know, I also find treble fatiguing, especially in the 9-10kHz range, which is roughly the tone match to my tinnitus. Great to hear the combo gives you the details without the harshness.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Guys I have a friend who tried driving susvara with v6 classic on input stage and vivids on the output stage. He said the pairing is really good and that the soloist has no problem driving the susvara. He used the soloist in power amp mode which he said is better.


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> Guys I have a friend who tried driving susvara with v6 classic on input stage and vivids on the output stage. He said the pairing is really good and that the soloist has no problem driving the susvara. He used the soloist in power amp mode which he said is better.


by power amp do you mean
1) hi gain out of the 3 gains
2) pre amp mode?


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> It is already out of warranty and didn't bother because i was really disappointed. I actually tried opening it myself at one time, i disconnected the battery to see if the battery is the issue, but unfortunately it wont turn on.


consider getting a quote, if it is something you miss using. Even if it isn't, if the quote for repair is much less than it's market value you could always sell it.


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> I am pretty sure I installed them correctly, I looked for the carved part of the op amp and make sure to align it on very long carved part on the vivid classics. I already returned mine to the store where I bought them, I hope this gets sort out.


hey did you solve this?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Sam Spade said:


> by power amp do you mean
> 1) hi gain out of the 3 gains
> 2) pre amp mode?


The mode you get when you hold the menu button


----------



## BattousaiX26

Sam Spade said:


> consider getting a quote, if it is something you miss using. Even if it isn't, if the quote for repair is much less than it's market value you could always sell it.


I actually missed it when d50 is still the DAC i am using, but now I got the neo so i would not bother.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Sam Spade said:


> hey did you solve this?


Not yet, the headphone store said the classics are working perfectly, what happened is that the other pair I received are actually classics solo instead of dual, I did not notice the label. I am expecting to receive the classics again tomorrow.


----------



## pgkrish

Sorry for the conductor questions but this thread is more active than the 3XP/R ones. Has anyone had a chance to compare the DAC section of the 3XP/R with standalone dacs? Lets say the RME ADI2 or the Bifrost2 for example?


----------



## Sam Spade

pgkrish said:


> Sorry for the conductor questions but this thread is more active than the 3XP/R ones. Has anyone had a chance to compare the DAC section of the 3XP/R with standalone dacs? Lets say the RME ADI2 or the Bifrost2 for example?


I have the conductor 3X reference. It is an unbelievable DAC. It beats my beautiful 30yo Marantz CD80 10 I modded 10 years ago,  upgraded with burson low jitter digital clock and burson opamps plus new caps and a double crown TDA1541A S2. I also have a cambridge audio 640c CD player which is sublimely detailed with digital inputs so it functions as a DAC too. .

The reason i upgraded my CD80 was chasing the Marantz 2 box CD12LE sound. 

My modded CD80 is beautiful it has a wonderful timbre, and simple acoustic music, including hi quality vocals like kd Lang, Sarah Vaughan and Marlon Williams sounds so amazingly musical and transparent. The Cambridge 840c on the other hand is incredibly detailed. It has a fully balanced layout, twin Analog Devices AD1955 24 bit DACs, true balanced XLR outs, use of DSP processing to up-convert the signal to 24bit/384kHz. The detail it extracts is amazing and it handles complex layered music so well and has an awesome soundstage. It is a few years old now but the technology is impressive and was regarded as best in class by more than one reviewer. I had been tempted to upgrade it with burson op amps and low jitter clock but never got around to it.

Why do I like the conductor so much as a DAC? Well I love my two CD players and the Burson DAC takes the best of both of them and combines it. The burson is incredibly musical, wonderful timbre and incredibly detailed at the same time and has a sensational soundstage. I'm sure there are better products out there but I'd probably have to spend a hell of a lot more money.

Tomorrow I'm going to set up a Chord Qutest and a Sparko Aries on the desk in my home office. I will try and compare the chord Qutest with the Burson, but as the chord is single ended and the Conductor 3X ref is fully balanced I'm going to need a special cable. 

cheers
Sam


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> The mode you get when you hold the menu button


ill have to see if my conductor does that. Which menu buttons, I have 3.


----------



## pgkrish

Sam Spade said:


> Tomorrow I'm going to set up a Chord Qutest and a Sparko Aries on the desk in my home office. I will try and compare the chord Qutest with the Burson, but as the chord is single ended and the Conductor 3X ref is fully balanced I'm going to need a special cable.



Thanks for the detailed reply Sam. Please do let us know your impressions on the Qutest/Aries vs 3XR.


----------



## afilen

Anyone have this paired with the Topping D90 MQA in silver? would love to get a picture as I have one on the way


----------



## BattousaiX26

Sam Spade said:


> ill have to see if my conductor does that. Which menu buttons, I have 3.


----------



## SQ13

BattousaiX26 said:


>



that is pre-amp bypass mode, meaning using the soloist as a headphone power amp bypassing the internal volume control. the volume is controlled via another pre-amp


----------



## BattousaiX26

SQ13 said:


> that is pre-amp bypass mode, meaning using the soloist as a headphone power amp bypassing the internal volume control. the volume is controlled via another pre-amp


Yup I know. I am just letting @Sam Spade know what I am talking about in the previous post.


----------



## Sam Spade (Dec 30, 2020)

pgkrish said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply Sam. Please do let us know your impressions on the Qutest/Aries vs 3XR.


My pleasure pgkrish.

I won a Phillips CD player in 1984, I was 16? the 2nd last year of high school, from a radio station and it wouldn't plug into my parents HMV 3 in one. So I got a job selling clothes and bought a sansui amp and speakers.  Then a car, priorities eh  I stopped buying vinyl and cassettes and have been buying CD's ever since. I also get to a lot of gigs and often buy some merch and get my CDs signed. I must have well over 1000 CD's. I also sold top end hifi while I did my science degree part time. I won't repeat what I wrote in my C3X ref review but here's the link. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-conductor-3x.24156/reviews

On top of the CD players and Qutest I have a Topping D10 and a ifI nano iOne. They were bought to convert the USB signal out of my Astell and Kern SP1000M into SPDIF to run into my Helix Ultra DSP in my car.  The ifi is doing a great job, but apparently the topping is better. I haven't tried either as DACs. Once the Aries is set up I will try them.

If you have CD's you want to play, the classic Marantz players like the CD80, even the cheaper models, they have unbelievably good transports. Great source for a DAC. My cd80  also has amazing error correction, it plays the most unbelievably scratched CDs.

Both my CD players are having problems with the tray sticking. I'm going to send them in one at a time, get the transport fixed, Solder in dip8 sockets for every opamp so I can roll op amps in them. And look at upgrading power supply and voltage regulator from Sparko. The Cambridge 840c has 2 or 3 digital inputs so it's a DAC and a transport. If upgrades take it to next level it will be unbelievable I think. There were a bunch of Cambridge Audio CD/DAC's around that time and they have great reputations. If you want a bargain and something to play CDs that works as a great DAC I'd look at a 2nd hand one. The fully balanced layout, twin Analog Devices AD1955 24 bit DACs, true balanced XLR outs, use of DSP processing to up-convert the signal to 24bit/384kHz, great construction quality, well I expect once I modify it, it will beat most dacs under $5000. Reviewers rated it as good as any $5000 player when it was released.  And it was about $2k I think.

The DAC in the CX3 ref is awesome it beats the 840c, but not by a lot.


----------



## Sam Spade

pgkrish said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply Sam. Please do let us know your impressions on the Qutest/Aries vs 3XR.


Oh actually I forgot, the Astell & Kern SP1000M I have is astonishing. I'm expecting it to be pretty close to the Qutest and I'll have to test it against the Burson CX3 ref. 

The top end DAPs out there are remarkable, I only have experience owning A&K though. 

The best top end DAPs could make a stellar DAC for a Headfi or home system, plus you also have a streamer and portable use as well. 

Everyone said it wouldn't drive my Audeze LCD3s   But the SP1000M handles Audeze LCD3s just fine. I'm expecting it will even drive my new LCD4s in balanced configuration.


----------



## BattousaiX26

My v6 classics arrived. I installed it on the input stage of the soloist with vivids on the output stage. Will give it time before I post my impressions


----------



## SQ13

silly question, when facing the front of the soloist, is the output stage on left while I/V on the right ?


----------



## BattousaiX26

SQ13 said:


> silly question, when facing the front of the soloist, is the output stage on left while I/V on the right ?


----------



## SQ13

Thanks for clarifying as I got it wrong


----------



## BattousaiX26

After spending 5 hrs on the classics, my verdict is that vivid is still my preferred opamp for the soloist, and this is coming from a treble sensitive person. Although classics are smoother and warmer, it loses a lot of smaller details that are easier heard on the vivid. I also like the more holographic and wider presentation of the vivid. Bass is also tighter and has more details on the vivid. Separation is also better on the vivids. The classic though is more musical and gave that atmospheric feel that I experienced when using tube amplifier. Sound is more organic but has less resolution. Don't get me wrong though cause vivid with the soloist is musical, it is just that classic gave that more musical experience over vivid.


----------



## qsk78

BattousaiX26 said:


> Burson soloist improve the strong points of neo.


 Do you think that the neo dac is not a bottleneck here? I mean that maybe with a more expensive DAC the soloist can perform even better, no?


----------



## BattousaiX26

qsk78 said:


> Do you think that the neo dac is not a bottleneck here? I mean that maybe with a more expensive DAC the soloist can perform even better, no?


I cannot comment on this since neo is currently the best dac I have heard with the soloist. I hope I will get the chance in the future to hear maybe soloist and composer combo or maybe with chord qutest.


----------



## centuriones

hey Guys, from Italy wishes for a happy new year, may 2021 be full of good health and luck.


----------



## SQ13

curious if anyone tried feeding the soloist with a linear power supply and if you observed any improvement?


----------



## vkenz (Jan 2, 2021)

JWahl said:


> I didn't catch the V2 part of that HE6SE at first until I stumbled on a link when they were previously on sale at Adorama.  Didn't even know those existed.  That would be really tempting if they go on sale again.  Aside from the volume control, do you feel the Soloist 3X drives it well?  I owned the original HE-6 years ago, and aside from being a little bright, they were one of the most resolving headphones I've owned.  Had to drive them off a speaker-amp at the time, though.


Looks like they are again.  If you are still interested.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-he6-se.886229/post-16078130


----------



## JWahl

qsk78 said:


> Do you think that the neo dac is not a bottleneck here? I mean that maybe with a more expensive DAC the soloist can perform even better, no?



Probably not too much, but it depends on how much you're willing to spend, and how much desk space (if not in a rack) you're willing to give up.  You'd probably have to step up to the Pro iDSD at significantly more, or move to a physically larger DAC like the Schiit Gungnir MB or Yggdrasil to noticeably improve upon the Neo.  As the market gets more competitive, it's becoming even more difficult to use price as a possible performance barometer.  Then, it's more muddied by the fact the different equipment has different prices depending on country or region.  Schiit is most affordable in the U.S. while Chord gets marked up by the distributor, so that will affect perception of value as well.  After a certain point, price has no correlation to performance or build-cost, but is determined solely by the companies' perception of what the customer is willing to pay.



vkenz said:


> Looks like they are again.  If you are still interested.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/hifiman-he6-se.886229/post-16078130



Thanks.  I'll still need to wait a month or two, but I'm sure it'll be around then, or remain on a semi-unofficial discount like the other Adorama exclusives.


----------



## niji

My Soloist 3X arrived today (default configuration of all V6 Vivids), ironically, given it's power rating, my initial thoughts were very positive regarding the experience at lower listening levels as I was getting sufficient slam without feeling the need to crank it. I did blast my ears at one point using piCore Player to adjust volume as the tablet was being laggy and hit 100% several seconds after I had swiped the slider.

The search for a DAC is the next challenge, though I hear rumours that Burson are working on a streamer, and replacing the DAC and Raspberry Pi with an aesthetically matched unit would be the most wife pleasing option.


----------



## SQ13

isn’t the Composer the streamer/dac that pairs with Soloist? you mean there will be new one?


----------



## niji

The Composer 3X is a DAC that does have Bluetooth connectivity, but is not a streaming device.


----------



## flitcroft (Jan 5, 2021)

niji said:


> The Composer 3X is a DAC that does have Bluetooth connectivity, but is not a streaming device.



Why would you want a streamer (honest question)? I don't understand the use case -- I would always use my phone or tablet and send hi-fi Bluetooth to the DAC so I had the superb interface and responsiveness of a smartphone/tablet vs a streamer's quickly antiquated remote and clunky UI.

I'm using headphones on my desk today, so the Composer connected to my PC does the trick. I'm curious how others use their systems to make streamers a good value proposition. I don't get it


----------



## niji

flitcroft said:


> Why would you want a streamer (honest question)? I don't understand the use case -- I would always use my phone or tablet and send hi-fi Bluetooth to the DAC so I had the superb interface and responsiveness of a smartphone/tablet vs a streamer's quickly antiquated remote and clunky UI.




Ahh, our wants and preferences will vary wildly. A streamer doesn't need to be limited to Bluetooth quality and my music collection far exceeds the storage of any mobile device I own. My current use case is an independent set-up in the sitting room (my wife isn't pleased that a previously tech-free zone now has 3 mismatched metal boxes on her reading table).

For me, a Raspberry Pi mated to a DAC with basic transport controls in a Burson Performance series sized case where you got to roll your own UI would be perfect. And if Team Burson are reading, throw in XLR outputs to match the Soloist .

On another note, I'm getting the same inconsistent volume operation others have reported using the remote, sometimes it will go through the range without issues, the next time it may take several attempts. A battery replacement hasn't helped, but I will try a 'branded' battery. It'll be a real pity if this doesn't work as the off-axis operation was excellent.


----------



## flitcroft

niji said:


> Ahh, our wants and preferences will vary wildly. A streamer doesn't need to be limited to Bluetooth quality and my music collection far exceeds the storage of any mobile device I own. My current use case is an independent set-up in the sitting room (my wife isn't pleased that a previously tech-free zone now has 3 mismatched metal boxes on her reading table).



Thanks for the education. After I wrote that I realized that it makes sense if you are playing files rather than using streaming services. In that case, they act as a network drive and make perfect sense. (Duh!) What throws me off is seeing every new streamer talk about Spotify, Tidal  / MQA, etc. That part seems strange to me when you can use a phone as your audio source and get nearly lossless quality over Bluetooth.


----------



## niji

I was originally skeptical, but I can only reiterate what others have said about warm-up time. It's currently 18C (uncharacteristically cool for Summer in Melbourne) and after the first half an hour things have improved significantly. The music started off thin, sibilant and recessed and I was wondering what happened to the full bodied sound of yesterday with plenty of slam at low volumes. Thinking back I had inadvertently given it warm-up time after switching it on then getting distracted.


----------



## flitcroft

It really does need 15 minutes to warm up. I treat it the same as I treat my espresso machine -- turn it on and walk away...


----------



## normie610

niji said:


> I was originally skeptical, but I can only reiterate what others have said about warm-up time. It's currently 18C (uncharacteristically cool for Summer in Melbourne) and after the first half an hour things have improved significantly. The music started off thin, sibilant and recessed and I was wondering what happened to the full bodied sound of yesterday with plenty of slam at low volumes. Thinking back I had inadvertently given it warm-up time after switching it on then getting distracted.



Will it be wise to just turn it on the whole time? So no need for any warm up period


----------



## niji (Jan 6, 2021)

normie610 said:


> Will it be wise to just turn it on the whole time? So no need for any warm up period



I'm not sure it will be necessary given the warm temperatures you get in Jakarta all year round. Though I am assuming that is in a non-air conditioned environment.


----------



## normie610

niji said:


> I'm not sure it will be necessary given the warm temperatures you get in Jakarta all year round. Though I am assuming that is in a non-air conditioned environment.



We always use a/c here, so room temperature would be cool


----------



## HiFiDJ

normie610 said:


> Will it be wise to just turn it on the whole time? So no need for any warm up period


I mean if you don't mind the waste of electricity it should be fine...


----------



## Sam Spade

niji said:


> My Soloist 3X arrived today (default configuration of all V6 Vivids), ironically, given it's power rating, my initial thoughts were very positive regarding the experience at lower listening levels as I was getting sufficient slam without feeling the need to crank it. I did blast my ears at one point using piCore Player to adjust volume as the tablet was being laggy and hit 100% several seconds after I had swiped the slider.
> 
> The search for a DAC is the next challenge, though I hear rumours that Burson are working on a streamer, and replacing the DAC and Raspberry Pi with an aesthetically matched unit would be the most wife pleasing option.


I love my Burson Conductor 3X ref in my main system.  Its a great headamp and preamp.  The DAC in it is awesome both on music and AV, like you can hear the dialog more clearly. I expect the burson composer is awesome as well. I don't get to much headphone listening on this system unfortunately. But it is sensational. 

I think the soloist and composer will have as much synergy as my one box C3X reference. 

In my home office i also have a chord Qutest running through a sparko Aries. It is an absolutely awesome combination. the detail is unbelievable and it's so musical too. So the chord Qutest must be good. 

Thats through my Audeze LCD4 and LCDxc

Re streaming I just use my LG V30+ or Astell and Kern AK SP1000M. I can stream tidal on both of then. 

Haven't compared the the two DACS head to head yet


----------



## qsk78

Just arrived...
Do you guys think 100-150 hours burn-in time is enough time to get its maximum performance? 
Do you hear any improvements after?
Thanks.


----------



## ishmaelk

qsk78 said:


> Just arrived...
> Do you guys think 100-150 hours burn-in time is enough time to get its maximum performance?
> Do you hear any improvements after?
> Thanks.


I don't know if it was burn in or just getting used to it. But after a couple of weeks, I remember turning it on, starting listening to music and thinking it had never sounded as good. 
No warm up or anything, just the omg feeling. 
It was probably just one of those days you're more sensitive or in the right mood. I have no idea. 
All I know is, after 3 months with the Soloist 3 and Composer 3, I'm a very happy (all things considered) man.


----------



## qsk78

ishmaelk said:


> All I know is, after 3 months with the Soloist 3 and Composer 3, I'm a very happy (all things considered) man.


 This is where I'm looking for too but I would like to have an MQA support...not sure if they have plans on mqa.


----------



## normie610

qsk78 said:


> This is where I'm looking for too but I would like to have an MQA support...not sure if they have plans on mqa.



I believe it’s in their pipeline, but perhaps more towards end of year. I did email them on this, and they said they’re working on it and it will take them around 6-8 months.


----------



## normie610

ishmaelk said:


> I don't know if it was burn in or just getting used to it. But after a couple of weeks, I remember turning it on, starting listening to music and thinking it had never sounded as good.
> No warm up or anything, just the omg feeling.
> It was probably just one of those days you're more sensitive or in the right mood. I have no idea.
> All I know is, after 3 months with the Soloist 3 and Composer 3, I'm a very happy (all things considered) man.



Have you done any op-amp rolling?


----------



## ishmaelk

HiFiDJ said:


> Holy fxxx, indeed!
> 
> Really? I thought the stands look kind of ugly........lol  But maybe it's better in person.


I received the stands today. 
They don't really save a lot of space, but I'm about to move and I'll have a little less desktop space in my new office. So every cm counts. 
There are a few things I don't like about having them standing. To begin with, having no option of removing the rubber feet. 
Also, not being able to change the orientation of the displays, but it seems they're too small. 
Anyway, here they are. I like the brutalist aesthetic of the stands. I totally get it if you hate it.


----------



## ishmaelk

normie610 said:


> Have you done any op-amp rolling?


I did with the Classics and the Vivids. 
I used the Vivids for the bigger soundstage and detail for the HD6XX and sometimes I changed to the Classics with the HD800S. 
But after having to open the amp every time I changed headphones, which happens almost every day, I just left the Vivids in.


----------



## normie610

ishmaelk said:


> I did with the Classics and the Vivids.
> I used the Vivids for the bigger soundstage and detail for the HD6XX and sometimes I changed to the Classics with the HD800S.
> But after having to open the amp every time I changed headphones, which happens almost every day, I just left the Vivids in.



Thanks! Do the Classics have more low end than Vivids?


----------



## ishmaelk

normie610 said:


> Thanks! Do the Classics have more low end than Vivids?


That was my perception, specially with the HD800S. They seemed to give the 800S a softer, more pleasant edge.


----------



## HiFiDJ

ishmaelk said:


> I received the stands today.
> They don't really save a lot of space, but I'm about to move and I'll have a little less desktop space in my new office. So every cm counts.
> There are a few things I don't like about having them standing. To begin with, having no option of removing the rubber feet.
> Also, not being able to change the orientation of the displays, but it seems they're too small.
> Anyway, here they are. I like the brutalist aesthetic of the stands. I totally get it if you hate it.


Yeah burson said the displays are too small.....that's why you can't change orientation.

If the stands were a smooth finish I think I'd dig that, but if you like it then great!


----------



## qsk78

ishmaelk said:


> I received the stands today.



How would you describe the tonality of this combo?
In my opinion the Soloist itself is clean, transparent and more on a neutral side. 
I read a review on Composer the other day where it was mentioned that the Composer itself is slightly V-shaped.
Thanks.


----------



## HiFiDJ

For anybody using the Clears out there with the soloist via balanced/med gain, do you get a popping sound when you plug them in? Just concerned it might be harmful to the headphones in the long run...


----------



## ishmaelk

qsk78 said:


> How would you describe the tonality of this combo?
> In my opinion the Soloist itself is clean, transparent and more on a neutral side.
> I read a review on Composer the other day where it was mentioned that the Composer itself is slightly V-shaped.
> Thanks.


I wouldn't describe the Composer as V shaped sounding at all. I haven't noticed any shape, to be honest. It seems as neutral as they come. 
But I've always used it with the stock V6 vivid op amps. Since 99% of the time I was going to use it with the Soloist, I have only done the op-amp rolling in the head amp. 
I'm terrible at making a description of tonality. To me, the combo sounds the best I've had until now, and I admit this is probably my endgame for a few years. 
It's clear, open, detailed and as smooth or as harsh as the recording. 
I came from a HA-160D and a Soloist SL MKII. The Soloist with the Composer (and Vivids in both) retains the openness and clarity, but with a less thick tone.
For that thicker tonality, you can try the Classics, which give the combo a sound more like previous Soloists. 
I don't think I've been very helpful, but I always found hard to describe tonality.
I use the combo with Sennheiser HD800S, HD6XX, IE800S and X2HR. And I think it's a great pairing in all cases.


----------



## godmax

qsk78 said:


> read a review on Composer the other day where it was mentioned that the Composer itself is slightly V-shaped.





ishmaelk said:


> I came from a HA-160D and a Soloist SL MKII. The Soloist with the Composer (and Vivids in both) retains the openness and clarity, but with a less thick tone.
> For that thicker tonality, you can try the Classics, which give the combo a sound more like previous Soloists.


I can second the opinion of ishmaelk about the Composer 3XP having a pretty neutral presentation. I use the Composer 3XP with Soloist 3XP(Vivid) and Violectric V281, there you get slightly different presentation out of the same source. The V281 adds some more thickness in comparison to the Soloist, but the Soloist has the perceived openness quality due to Vivids holding the notes a hair longer in the wide soundspace.


----------



## qsk78

Thank you gents for your feedback.
The only question I have is do I need MQA support or not.
As an alternative I can consider NEO from ifi with full mqa decoding. We will see...


----------



## Sam Spade

qsk78 said:


> Thank you gents for your feedback.
> The only question I have is do I need MQA support or not.
> As an alternative I can consider NEO from ifi with full mqa decoding. We will see...


I'm sure there is a thread on it here somewhere, but from what I've read MQA is a scam, it doesn't deliver what it promises. 

My LG v30+ has the hardware to decode it natively, and I've streamed MQA and CD quality from tidal through my Burson Conductor 3X referenced and LCD3s. I can't pick a difference back to back. I now have LCD4s and also a Sparko Aries in my home office so I can try that as well. 

However, my concern that MQA is a scam is based on analysis by people who are much smarter than me at this stuff, like Archimago's Musings. I haven't chased up any measured comparisons, But I expect the measurement Nazis at Audio Science Review might have run some tests. 

Note that I believe that I can hear differences between my Upspecced Marantz CD80, Cambridge Audio 840C, Astell and Kern AK 70 and AKSP1000M, Burson Conductor 3x ref and Chord Qutest as DACs.


----------



## godmax (Jan 22, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> The only question I have is do I need MQA support or not.
> As an alternative I can consider NEO from ifi with full mqa decoding. We will see...


For me personally MQA would be a optional nice-to-have feature, but not required. I had the M2Tech Young MKIII DAC here for a while (offers MQA), but I could not hear a difference especially in comparison to the Composer 3XP in general with the V281, even they have different DAC chips (Burr-Brown vs. ESS). The NEO was also on my list, since it seemed to have a good offerring on paper, but I expect there will not be much difference using it as a DAC with headphones (maybe on speakers this is more obvious).


----------



## Sam Spade (Jan 22, 2021)

godmax said:


> For me personally MQA would be a optional nice-to-have feature, but not required. I had the M2Tech Young MKIII DAC here for a while (offers MQA), but I could not hear a difference especially in comparison to the Composer 3XP in general with the V281, even they have different DAC chips (Burr-Brown vs. ESS). The NEO was also on my list, since it seemed to have a good offerring on paper, but I expect there will not be much difference using it as a DAC with headphones (maybe on speakers this is more obvious).


I have sold top end hifi. Really good Speaker systems with massive hi quality amps and a great source can give me more of an emotional impact than headphones. But for resolving detail a good headphone system beats speakers at a fraction of the price.

My Chord Qutest US$1700, Sparko Aries US$3K and Audeze LCD4 US$4k, total US$8,700 are just end game really, I'd have to spend 5 or 10 times as much to get a speaker based system to equal it. They are all unbelievable and good value, but the Chord is an absolute bargain really. End game system, but god I'd love a Chord M-Scaler but at US$5,000 I'm not sure it would be the same value as the other components.  

Neither speakers or headphones are as good as a live gig. Well as long as the band aren't playing under the influence and it's a decent PA with a good sound desk. But still. You can't always get to the gigs you want.


----------



## ishmaelk

qsk78 said:


> Thank you gents for your feedback.
> The only question I have is do I need MQA support or not.
> As an alternative I can consider NEO from ifi with full mqa decoding. We will see...


I'm not interested in mqa support and try to avoid mqa if there is an alternative. 
I use Audirvana, which decodes mqa and sends the "unfolded" signal to the Composer, and I never thought it sounded quite right. 
I know some people have a different opinion. I'm not even talking about if it's lossless or not. I just think it sounds like the same track with EQ applied.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone knows if the new Ifi Ipower Elite can power the soloist?


----------



## SQ13

seems like it, it’s has 24v / 2.5A output. Just not sure of the adapter going into the soloist.


----------



## BattousaiX26

SQ13 said:


> seems like it, it’s has 24v / 2.5A output. Just not sure of the adapter going into the soloist.


So is the power output enough? The included power supply on the soloist is rated 24v but 3A so I am wondering if can it power the soloist just fine.


----------



## centuriones

BattousaiX26 said:


> So is the power output enough? The included power supply on the soloist is rated 24v but 3A so I am wondering if can it power the soloist just fine.



I'm interested too


----------



## flitcroft

BattousaiX26 said:


> After spending 5 hrs on the classics, my verdict is that vivid is still my preferred opamp for the soloist, and this is coming from a treble sensitive person. Although classics are smoother and warmer, it loses a lot of smaller details that are easier heard on the vivid. I also like the more holographic and wider presentation of the vivid. Bass is also tighter and has more details on the vivid. Separation is also better on the vivids. The classic though is more musical and gave that atmospheric feel that I experienced when using tube amplifier. Sound is more organic but has less resolution. Don't get me wrong though cause vivid with the soloist is musical, it is just that classic gave that more musical experience over vivid.



This is right in line with what I heard on my first listen. I installed the V6 Classics on the input buffer stage which I read is where they should go (please correct me if that's wrong). In short, they don't seem like as good of a fit for my preferences with Audeze LCD-3's. The Classics are warmer, mostly because there is a noticeable decrease in top-end treble (the sort that is described as sizzle, resolution, energetic, etc.) My first impression is that they are a little lifeless compared to the V6 Vivids. I notice mids more but the tone seems the same. Mids feel more forward because treble character is smoothed out. I could imagine that someone could describe the sound as "more intimate" but those wouldn't be my first words. They just felt inferior, again with my particular setup which is on the warm side. I tried tracks with lots of high-energy treble, sibilance, and harsh sound and it seems like the Classics are noticeably less fatiguing than the Vivids. I could see how that could be a plus for long listening sessions.

I'll experiment more but I don't think they'll become my go-to's with my primary headphones. I've read that they're perfect on treble monsters like the Sennheiser HD800 which seems like it could certainly be the case.

(I ordered these on November 19th but they were lost in transit. Burson shipped me a new pair out of a California warehouse in 2-3 days this week. They took so long that I had forgotten I ordered them for a while  ).


----------



## JWahl

BattousaiX26 said:


> Anyone knows if the new Ifi Ipower Elite can power the soloist?



The stock adapter is 3A/24V or 72W.  Not sure if the Soloist 3X actually draws all that power, but it's probably a good rule of thumb not to go less than that.  To be honest though, I don't think it would make much difference on the Soloist 3X, and may be detrimental if it limits the amount of instantaneous current flow compared to stock.  The Soloist 3X has it's own internal switching supplies that "chop" whatever is coming into it into a 170 KHz square-wave anyways.  I recommend just staying stock, to be honest.


----------



## BattousaiX26

flitcroft said:


> This is right in line with what I heard on my first listen. I installed the V6 Classics on the input buffer stage which I read is where they should go (please correct me if that's wrong). In short, they don't seem like as good of a fit for my preferences with Audeze LCD-3's. The Classics are warmer, mostly because there is a noticeable decrease in top-end treble (the sort that is described as sizzle, resolution, energetic, etc.) My first impression is that they are a little lifeless compared to the V6 Vivids. I notice mids more but the tone seems the same. Mids feel more forward because treble character is smoothed out. I could imagine that someone could describe the sound as "more intimate" but those wouldn't be my first words. They just felt inferior, again with my particular setup which is on the warm side. I tried tracks with lots of high-energy treble, sibilance, and harsh sound and it seems like the Classics are noticeably less fatiguing than the Vivids. I could see how that could be a plus for long listening sessions.
> 
> I'll experiment more but I don't think they'll become my go-to's with my primary headphones. I've read that they're perfect on treble monsters like the Sennheiser HD800 which seems like it could certainly be the case.
> 
> (I ordered these on November 19th but they were lost in transit. Burson shipped me a new pair out of a California warehouse in 2-3 days this week. They took so long that I had forgotten I ordered them for a while  ).


I actually just put the v6 classics on my tube buffer if I actually want a more musical experience and not care about resolution, clarity, etc. I will just let the vivid stay on the soloist because it is the safer choice. Soloist is very good driving any audeze headphone. Very happy with the LCD 2f pairing and have tried LCD 4 with it on the headphone store and it really makes the LCD 4 sing.

Congratulations on your new amplifier btw


----------



## BattousaiX26

JWahl said:


> The stock adapter is 3A/24V or 72W.  Not sure if the Soloist 3X actually draws all that power, but it's probably a good rule of thumb not to go less than that.  To be honest though, I don't think it would make much difference on the Soloist 3X, and may be detrimental if it limits the amount of instantaneous current flow compared to stock.  The Soloist 3X has it's own internal switching supplies that "chop" whatever is coming into it into a 170 KHz square-wave anyways.  I recommend just staying stock, to be honest.


Thanks!


----------



## Swisstoni

Hi
Just received my Burson soloist 3x, running rca from a hugo 2 and a pair of meze empyreans. Didn't expect to need to run in high gain to be honest ! My knowledge of amp power output and headphone requirements isn't the best but I would have expected low to medium gain would have been sufficient. My hugo 2 headphone out seems louder than the soloist. Am I misunderstanding something or do I have an issue to worry about ?


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 25, 2021)

I run my planars (40 ohm, 90 db) via XLR in High gain with a volume between 35 and 55 depending on a record or a mood.
These are quite hard to drive planars, much difficult than empyrean.


----------



## Swisstoni

qsk78 said:


> I run my planars (40 ohm, 90 db) via XLR in High gain with a volume between 35 and 55 depending on a record or a mood.
> These are quite hard to drive planars, much difficult than empyrean.


My empyreans are 32ohms with a 100db sensitivity. Im running volume around 50 as well, hence the question !! I am running single ended until my balanced cable arrives. Just not what i expected. Especially as the direct out from the hugo 2 seems louder. I was concerned there might be an issue with the amp thats all ?


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 25, 2021)

Swisstoni said:


> I am running single ended until my balanced cable arrives.


Balanced output has 2 times more power. You should see the difference.


----------



## centuriones

do not worry, in balanced you will have more power


----------



## Swisstoni

OK, just can't get my head round why the hugo 2 seems louder when its meant to be 740mW at 32 ohms an the soloist 3x is meant to be 2000mW ??


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 25, 2021)

Swisstoni said:


> OK, just can't get my head round why the hugo 2 seems louder when its meant to be 740mW at 32 ohms an the soloist 3x is meant to be 2000mW ??


Did you try it all the way to 99?
I think my ears will start bleeding if I do it in balanced mode)


----------



## rmsanger

Swisstoni said:


> My empyreans are 32ohms with a 100db sensitivity. Im running volume around 50 as well, hence the question !! I am running single ended until my balanced cable arrives. Just not what i expected. Especially as the direct out from the hugo 2 seems louder. I was concerned there might be an issue with the amp thats all ?


well that explains it... when in doubt in the future with high end headphones or amps you must use a balanced output if it is available.


----------



## SQ13

could it be the output voltage from the hugo ?
i tested with rca (from a dap) and use medium gain with balanced output to zmf (300 ohm)


----------



## Swisstoni

qsk78 said:


> Did you try it all the way to 99?
> I think my ears will start bleeding if I do it in balanced mode)


Yes, put a -10 gain into





SQ13 said:


> could it be the output voltage from the hugo ?
> i tested with rca (from a dap) and use medium gain with balanced output to zmf (300 ohm)


I think you are possibly right. I was using the line level setting on the hugo 2 which is 3v ( most line outs are 2v i think ). Also used a -10 db headroom adjustment in Roon first to not blow my head off. Probably worried over nothing!

Just expected then soloist to be noticeably louder. I did forget that power needs to go up 10x to get double the volume though !

I'm just going back to my 100 hours burn in, as recommended by Burson, 
and listening to some tunes 🙂

Thanks gents


----------



## flitcroft

Swisstoni said:


> I'm just going back to my 100 hours burn in, as recommended by Burson,
> and listening to some tunes 🙂



To your original question, that seems completely normal. As others have said, you have several settings holding back full power. I am running the Composer 3XP DAC at "DAC out" voltage and run Audeze LCD-3's on high gain at volume 40 (and attenuated from there with Windows 10 and -7.51 dB in Equalizer APO). They sound fine on medium gain in the 52-55 range too but I figure more power can't hurt. Volume goes to painful levels quickly after volume 52 out of 99 on high gain so there's still a huge amount of headroom left in my setup with the Soloist, as the volume scales logarithmically.


----------



## Swisstoni

flitcroft said:


> To your original question, that seems completely normal. As others have said, you have several settings holding back full power. I am running the Composer 3XP DAC at "DAC out" voltage and run Audeze LCD-3's on high gain at volume 40 (and attenuated from there with Windows 10 and -7.51 dB in Equalizer APO). They sound fine on medium gain in the 52-55 range too but I figure more power can't hurt. Volume goes to painful levels quickly after volume 52 out of 99 on high gain so there's still a huge amount of headroom left in my setup with the Soloist, as the volume scales logarithmically.


Aren't empyreans meant to be easy to drive ? You are running 110 ohm lcd 3's on medium, im running 32ohm empyreans on high at the same volume ??? Does sound fantastic though !


----------



## flitcroft

I'm not an expert here, but I think our headphones are pretty similar in terms of SPL. The LCD-3's are very sensitive at 101 dB/1mW. The Empyrean's are 100 dB/1mW (source). That should make them pretty similar in terms of SPL at a specific volume level assuming the amp has plenty of power, like the Soloist does.


----------



## Swisstoni

flitcroft said:


> I'm not an expert here, but I think our headphones are pretty similar in terms of SPL. The LCD-3's are very sensitive at 101 dB/1mW. The Empyrean's are 100 dB/1mW (source). That should make them pretty similar in terms of SPL at a specific volume level assuming the amp has plenty of power, like the Soloist does.


Is sensitivity more relevant than ohms in terms of how they need to be driven? Showing my lack of knowledge!


----------



## niji (Jan 26, 2021)

Regarding MQA support in a DAC.



normie610 said:


> I believe it’s in their pipeline, but perhaps more towards end of year. I did email them on this, and they said they’re working on it and it will take them around 6-8 months.



I wonder if this is the same as the Raspberry Pi based 'streamer' device I heard about from a local dealer.


----------



## normie610

My Soloist 3XP has finally arrived and stacked with Composer 3XP, the sound is just amazing. I’ve been listening for the past two days with Diana V2, and just now I swapped 2 opamps in each Soloist (input buffer stage) and Composer (LP stage) with Sparkos SS3602 and wow! The improvement in sound is really noticeable. Instrument separation is up a notch, soundstage is wider and both bass quantity and quality are also improved. Bass is tight and very well controlled and yet there’s more slam in mid-bass. Sound character is also more analog and musical. Treble has more weight though not as sparkly as the V6 Vivids. 

The Sparkos are highly recommended for those who have the Soloist and Composer stack


----------



## Bazaar

Am expecting a Soloist very shortly....thanks to @BattousaiX26 for the help answering my questions and encouraging me to go for it! And, it's been very helpful to wade through this thread.

A couple of Qs, please...

1. I am planning on using my Zen DAC Signature to start. For outputs, this has RCA analog and a 4.4mm balanced. Would the 4.4mm be the preferred way to connect to the Soloist? If so, can anyone suggest a cable? For example, will this cable work, or is it only for headphone connections? Or is input not a big deal, the output is more important...

2. I prefer to use a balanced cable for my HD800S cans. However, Sennheiser is no longer shipping the XLR cable with these so I need to buy one. Theirs is $300 - just curious if anyone has any suggestions for a similarly-priced cable that they feel would be 'better'. I have read in another thread (Liquid Platinum) to avoid using adapters due to a risk of shorting; does this hold true for the Soloist or is that just an LP issue?

TIA


----------



## BattousaiX26

Bazaar said:


> Am expecting a Soloist very shortly....thanks to @BattousaiX26 for the help answering my questions and encouraging me to go for it! And, it's been very helpful to wade through this thread.
> 
> A couple of Qs, please...
> 
> ...


For the cable, I think you need 4.4 to 3 pin male xlr rather than female.

For question 1, If I remembered it correctly, the zen dac has more treble on the balanced and the rca is warmer so this will depend on your preference.


----------



## Bazaar

ah, thanks for that (XLR pin)...but it sounds like it should work...will give it a listen for those characteristics you mention.


----------



## SQ13

thanks for the feedback on the sparkos op amps, is there special adaptor needed for the soloist ? wanted to order the sparkos but was busy play with the new ibasso dx300.


----------



## normie610

SQ13 said:


> thanks for the feedback on the sparkos op amps, is there special adaptor needed for the soloist ? wanted to order the sparkos but was busy play with the new ibasso dx300.



No adapter is needed, it‘s literally plug & play. Just have to be careful on the pin 1 position, or you’ll risk damaging the opamp.


----------



## BattousaiX26

normie610 said:


> No adapter is needed, it‘s literally plug & play. Just have to be careful on the pin 1 position, or you’ll risk damaging the opamp.


I hope sparkos will make an opamp that has voltage protection like burson.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> Am expecting a Soloist very shortly....thanks to @BattousaiX26 for the help answering my questions and encouraging me to go for it! And, it's been very helpful to wade through this thread.
> 
> A couple of Qs, please...
> 
> ...


I got a cardas parsec 5m long, 4 pin XLR to audeze Mini xlr x 2. So now I can sit anywhere in my lounge room. I also got a cardas parsec 1.5m 4 pole 2.5mm plug to audeze Mini xlr x 2. 

Cables are great quality, easy to swap. Just a bit rigid, not limp. BUT in hindsight my cat is a bit of a chewer so it is probably the best trade off. My A&K AK70 and SP1000M could run my Audeze LCDxc and LCD3 just fine single ended. Everyone said portables wouldn't. I'm assuming a decent DAP can run hard to drive headphones. Then I got the 4 pole balanced  and wow, it smashes single ended for headroom.

Then I got LCD4s. The AKSP1000M runs them great on the balanced 4 pole. Just runs out of headroom a little at full volume but no distortion. Sounds awesome. 

Is the SP1000M as good as my Burson Conductor 3X and Chord Qutest/Sparko Aries? No. But it's very close. I currently think the chord/Aries shades the Conductor which shades the A&K. But it's close. All smash mobiles, laptops out of the park. 

I'm a complete cable skeptic. It was length, termination combinations I needed new cables for. Does the Cardas sound better than the OEM cables? I don't think so but it might. I'm sure there are lots of people out there that make great cables that will do the job for you. 

Key Lessons learnt :

5m cable no problem, Audeze confirmed this when we were chatting about it
balanced where you can get it gives more headroom, big benefit for balanced DAPs
Thick, slightly rigid cable better with a bulletproof PVC? outer layer better than more delicate and limp for my situation, and probably for Pro/heavy use.


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> I hope sparkos will make an opamp that has voltage protection like burson.


it's pretty obvious how to do it with the Sparko Pros. Andrew said the protection circuit might affect sound quality and he wanted a no compromise product. just be careful I'm sure you will get it right. Message Andrew Sparko if you need to, he's great and so helpful.


----------



## normie610

Sam Spade said:


> it's pretty obvious how to do it with the Sparko Pros. Andrew said the protection circuit might affect sound quality and he wanted a no compromise product. just be careful I'm sure you will get it right. Message Andrew Sparko if you need to, he's great and so helpful.



Did you end up using the Pros? If yes, did you have to do your own soldering or we can ask Andrew to do it and we just plug and play?


----------



## Bazaar

Sam Spade said:


> 5m cable no problem, Audeze confirmed this when we were chatting about it
> balanced where you can get it gives more headroom, big benefit for balanced DAPs
> Thick, slightly rigid cable better with a bulletproof PVC? outer layer better than more delicate and limp for my situation, and probably for Pro/heavy use.


Thanks for this info, def. going balanced - haven't ever tried the SE connections w/ my 660s and the 800/820.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> Am expecting a Soloist very shortly....thanks to @BattousaiX26 for the help answering my questions and encouraging me to go for it! And, it's been very helpful to wade through this thread.
> 
> A couple of Qs, please...
> 
> ...



actually, re-read your post. 

*CONNECTING COMPONENTS*

If your components have balanced XLR connectors they are the best approach. Better noise rejection etc. 

If your DAC and soloist head/pre amp have balanced XLR connectors then use a pair of 3 pin XLR cables. Pro microphone cables like *Mogami *are great and they are cheap for hi-quality compared to audiophile cables with added $$$fairy dust$$$$.................. Try your local musician gear shop. 

I'm running fully balanced using 4 x $10 pro microphone Mogami XLR cables,  Cambridge 840C CD balanced to Conductor 3X ref balanced to Rotel RB1080 poweramp balanced. At some point I will upgrade to better cables but these got me started and they are great, and I haven't felt the need to upgrade. 

But it sounds like your DAC has a balanced headphone out (4.4mm balanced) and unbalanced stereo out for an amp/headamp (RCA analog) is that a pair of RCA analogue?

The soloist 3X has a pair of 3 pin XLR inputs so you ideally have a DAC with balanced XLR 3 pin outputs. 

Or you should be able to buy a pair of cables unbalanced RCA output to balanced XLR input cables. I'd email burson and ask them to make sure you get the right ones. There is a specific type of cable you need. Someone else here is likely to know, but I don't and don't want to lead you astray. I have a Conductor so I don't have that problem. @raoultrifan  should know as he is really sharp on this and has a Soloist. 

Definitely email Burson, they are really helpful. Dennis or Alex have both helped me.   

I also don't know what the two pairs of XLR plugs are on the Soloist. I'm not sure if they are input and output, or if both are input, one balanced and one not. 




*HEADPHONES*
Balanced cables will give you more headroom/power (double?) if you have a balanced amp. But i've read that unbalanced has less noise. but it's marginal.  

hope this helps
cheers
Sam


----------



## Bazaar (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for the additional info...my DAC does have a 4.4 balanced, and a pair of unbalanced RCAs



I did email Burson a couple of days ago, waiting for a reply...but I'll keep after them.


----------



## Sam Spade

normie610 said:


> Did you end up using the Pros? If yes, did you have to do your own soldering or we can ask Andrew to do it and we just plug and play?



OK this is a conglomerate of previous posts sorry if there's repetition. 

I've got a Sparkos Aries running from a Chord Qutest (sorry just gloating) for my home office. It is insanely good. I have the Conductor 3X ref in my main system which has a remote. 

No remote for the Aries, that's a deal breaker for me in lounge room for music and AV. NO problem on desk of my home office. Same with the Qutest, also neither have bluetooth. 

I've got sparkos dual pro opamps to try in my conductor 3X reference. I already have the vivids and the classics. It might be tricky to fit the Sparko pros in but I've got 3 solutions in my head. I got them before xmas. I'll post what they are like and how I installed them. If you can wait you might decide to try the sparko pros. I know they are more expensive, $55 more for dual pros with the adaptor so $110 more for a pair of dual Pros, but why not get the best? (actually it's slightly cheaper than that when you buy the pair)

Pros are singles, but Andrew was even nice enough to solder the pros together with the PRO TO DIP ADAPTER to make duals as I don't have a fine soldering iron for that fine work.

I have the Burson Conductor 3X ref which is a dac/headamp, but the DAC makes it a different configuration however the amp is in the same family as the Soloist. I bought a pair of V6 classics as Burson advised me to change the 2 classics for my Conductor 3x ref I haven't tried yet. Burson advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage. Lachlan from passion from sound said the same. If you have 4 classics you could change them in the LP (low pass) stage and listen, then change the ones in the IV Stage (IV =current to voltage ) and listen. Then all 4. I'm not 100% sure that the soloist pairs would be designated LP and IV though as it is an amp, not a dac+amp. I'd email burson.

In the end I would say change 1 pair at a time, listen, then the other, then all 4. see what you like best.

Andrew Sparko and I discussed this when I ordered a pair of his Sparko Pro op amps. He has advised others to change both pairs but was happy for me to try 2 pairs of pros. And they are much larger and draw more current. I might not be able to fit 4 in. Lachlan raved about the standard sparko opamps so I'm keen to try the pros.

Andrew sparko says...... 
_So the signal output from the DAC chip itself is differential in nature (like an XLR, it has a HOT and COLD, or... in phase, and out of phase) and it is a CURRENT output. So it puts out a CURRENT based signal (rather than a voltage signal)

The point is though, that the current signal must be converted back to a voltage based signal at some point. And That is what I to V converters do. (the "I" stands for current, and the "V" stands for voltage)

Since it is a differential signal, you need two op amps for the I to V conversion. One op amp does the "hot side" and the other does the "cold side" Just like an XLR signal would have.

Then.... These differential signals get subtracted from each other in a final stage (diff amp stage, where they also usually do the filtering) to convert the differential signal back to single ended.

So most DACs will have 2 op amps for I to V conversion, and a final stage for Diff amping / filtering. 3 op amps per channel, 6 op amps total in a stereo configuration. That sounds like what they are doing.

I would say that they all should be discrete. Its not like the I to V converters are more or less important than the diffamp / filter stage is.

The Burson discrete OPA's pull quite a bit of current themselves when compared to what ICs pull, so the current draw should be OK as they seem to confirm.

Now, all of that being said, some guys will play around with things and decide that some op amp sounds better in the I to V stages, and some OTHER op amps sounds better in the Diffamp / filter stage. All of that is user preference and subjective and up to the end user at the end of the day.

And that is what makes all of this fun, right? Ha.

I hope all of that makes sense. Maybe Lachlan decided some IC sounded better in the I to V stages, and discrete sounded better in the Diffamp / Filter stage. _​
But I haven't tried the DUAL DISCRETE OP AMP SS3602 and I have got a conductor. But the soloist and the conductor have very similar amp sections. So my findings for the Conductor should match the soloist except for fitting mechanics as the layout is different. 

Other than fitting the Sparko pros there is one issue, current draw. Burson said:

_120ma is very high, it will not work in many applications but our Conductor is designed for opamp rolling so there is enough headroom for such current draw_.

So when discussing V6 classics also Burson advised me to only change the LP stage and leave the V6 vivids in the IV stage. Lachlan at passion for sound said the same thing in one of his youtube reviews I think it was the soloist, or it may have been the Sparko opamps review. But Andrew from Sparko strongly recommended changing all 4 to a customer. I emailed him about that and he said you need to work out what the opamp is doing and if say it is running the balanced XLR outputs and you don't use them, then no need to change, but if you do use XLR change it.

So I might end up changing all 4, but I'm only changing the LP stage for the moment. 

OK pro's into the conductor 3X reference are a work in progress PRO TO DUAL DIP8 ADAPTER and PRO DISCRETE OP AMP SS2590. Pics below. Note the placement of op amps and space/ height are different for different burson products so the soloist might be different solution due to opamp placement and lid height/room.  

I didn't have a fine soldering iron so Andrew soldered 2 of the Pros and the dip 8 adapter for me and I currently have two dual PROs. Andrew is great just ask and let him know you've spoken to me. 

At the moment I'm looking for a mounting solution for the two duals for LP stage. Once I've solved that I'll think about the IP stage. I have been able to get it up and running but not with the lid on. I'm pretty sure I can fix that. It immediately sounded better which didn't surprise, the Sparko Aries is full of PRO DISCRETE OP AMP SS2590 and it's sublime. But I only had a quick listen and I now have a problem with the CX3 ref, I think it might have shorted when I changed headphones. So I'm testing the C3X ref, it will probably have to go back to Melbourne. 

120 milliamp is high for a pair of duals, that goes up to 240 for 2 pairs. That's a lot higher than the Burson current draw V6 Duals are 14mA, 28 for a pair of duals, 56 for two pairs 

For products that help replace OEM opamps regarding space I've found some options.

Burson have 35 mm extension leads. If you are careful and bend them slowly you can bend them without breaking the wire. They have other stuff too. https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/35mm-extension-lead-x-2/

These are longer, 40mm? and look more flexible https://www.pornfreen.top/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=218375

This site is good and the short ones than come pre bent:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001345216954.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.1.1ecb48b85X3XFs&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.197020.0&scm_id=1007.14976.197020.0&scm-url=1007.14976.197020.0&pvid=067666d7-6398-4268-8c27-ea20cc9e9309&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.197020.0,pvid:067666d7-6398-4268-8c27-ea20cc9e9309,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#0_668#888#3325#2_4976#0#197020#11_4976#2711#7538#278_4976#3104#9653#10_4976#4052#21623#67_4976#3141#9887#2_668#2846#8113#1998_668#2717#7564#650_668#1000022185#1000066059#0_668#3422#15392#933_4452#0#189847#0_4452#3474#15675#128_4452#4862#22449#76_4452#3098#9599#90_4452#3564#16062#402

These will be part of my final solution I expect:





Also recommended by Andrew Sparko. He said: "_Digikey is a place like mouser. They just sell electronic parts and they sell pretty much everything."_

Here's my work in progress: 
Sparko pros as you can see the pin 1 orientation is pretty obvious:




Sparko pros, Burson V6 Classics, burson Dip 8 sockets mini extenders, burson 35 mm dip 8 extenders bent and unbent (be careful): 





Conductor opamp configuration:





This shows how tight it is:




Lid off solution with Burson 35mm adaptors bent:









Can't run it with the lid on yet. 

Some are more fanatical than me 





Cheers
Sam


----------



## normie610

@Sam Spade thanks for the thorough explanation. I guess it needs a lot effort to intall the pros in both Soloist and Composer. I will stick with SS3602 for now. Thanks again!


----------



## Sam Spade

normie610 said:


> @Sam Spade thanks for the thorough explanation. I guess it needs a lot effort to intall the pros in both Soloist and Composer. I will stick with SS3602 for now. Thanks again!


My pleasure. I'm hoping I'll solve it and then I'll report how and also if I think it is worth the trouble.


----------



## raoultrifan

Sam Spade said:


> @raoultrifan should know as he is really sharp on this and has a Soloist.


Thanks Sam! 

From my understanding, the 4-pin jack from front is for connecting 4-pin non-balanced headsets that contains mono microphone. It's about regular 4-pin jack headsets and not the 4.4 mm balanced ones. So, for connecting balanced jack headphones you might need an adapter like: 4-pin XLR to 4.4mm 4-pin jack connector:





Source: eBay.
​For connecting the DAC-out to a non-balanced external amplifier you need to not short-circuit any of the V+ or V- to GND. Google-foo about the pinout for the 3-pin wiring and you should easily understand it. I had also explain it recently here: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...nced-mqa-dac-review.17419/page-66#post-656658 (it was basically Gustard's picture and explanation). Of course, there is always the possibility to purchase a transformer adapter, as Burson suggests.


----------



## ishmaelk

Sam Spade said:


> I got a cardas parsec 5m long, 4 pin XLR to audeze Mini xlr x 2. So now I can sit anywhere in my lounge room. I also got a cardas parsec 1.5m 4 pole 2.5mm plug to audeze Mini xlr x 2.
> 
> Cables are great quality, easy to swap. Just a bit rigid, not limp. BUT in hindsight my cat is a bit of a chewer so it is probably the best trade off. My A&K AK70 and SP1000M could run my Audeze LCDxc and LCD3 just fine single ended. Everyone said portables wouldn't. I'm assuming a decent DAP can run hard to drive headphones. Then I got the 4 pole balanced  and wow, it smashes single ended for headroom.
> 
> ...


Hi, Sam. 
Just curious, how much did you spend on those cables?
Thanks.


----------



## Sam Spade

ishmaelk said:


> Hi, Sam.
> Just curious, how much did you spend on those cables?
> Thanks.


They weren't cheap. I got them from an Australian retailer who custom ordered them for me so custom made and perfect for my needs. They will last forever though. Cardas owners daughter kept wrecking headphone cables as a sound engineer? She asked her dad to make a robust cable and the Parsec headphone cable was born. 

I leant hard on Audeze but they couldnt do it or disclose their OEM manufacturer. 

I have another brand that someone at Audeze discretely suggested was a good match. I can chase both those up. It was Less than AU$1k more than $500. Hassle me if i don't get back to you. There were a bunch of small cable makers too. Some were really promising. But still expensive. Hand braiding a 5m cable is expensive.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Sam Spade said:


> OK this is a conglomerate of previous posts sorry if there's repetition.
> 
> I've got a Sparkos Aries running from a Chord Qutest (sorry just gloating) for my home office. It is insanely good. I have the Conductor 3X ref in my main system which has a remote.
> 
> ...


Really helpful, thank you so much @Sam Spade


----------



## qsk78

normie610 said:


> The Sparkos are highly recommended for those who have the Soloist and Composer stack


Good to know. Thank you.
I have Soloist + Composer combo too, both running on stock Vivid opamps. 
What I like about it - transparency, separation and details , the drawback is may be that it is too sterile sometimes. 
I used to listen to more warm sound in the past (Burr-brown based DACs) so I need more time to get used to a "new sound"

I believe it also depends on your headphones. My planars are quite linear - no treble peaks, everting sounds crystal clear with stock units. 

Did you try Classic Duals before or you went directly to Sparkos?


----------



## normie610

qsk78 said:


> Good to know. Thank you.
> I have Soloist + Composer combo too, both running on stock Vivid opamps.
> What I like about it - transparency, separation and details , the drawback is may be that it is too sterile sometimes.
> I used to listen to more warm sound in the past (Burr-brown based DACs) so I need more time to get used to a "new sound"
> ...



Yes the transparency and separation is top notch. The Diana V2 is a tad warm with lush midrange so I guess it’s a perfect match. And no, I didn’t try the Classics and went straight to Sparkos. I’ve read before that Sparkos will create an even better separation and more holographic soundstage at the expense thinner overall sound (less full). However, that’s not what I’m hearing as the sound does indeed become fuller than with Vivids. I think that particular post referred to the Conductor 3X, perhaps it has a different effect as opposed to Soloist-Composer stack. This is just pure speculation though.


----------



## Sam Spade

normie610 said:


> Yes the transparency and separation is top notch. The Diana V2 is a tad warm with lush midrange so I guess it’s a perfect match. And no, I didn’t try the Classics and went straight to Sparkos. I’ve read before that Sparkos will create an even better separation and more holographic soundstage at the expense thinner overall sound (less full). However, that’s not what I’m hearing as the sound does indeed become fuller than with Vivids. I think that particular post referred to the Conductor 3X, perhaps it has a different effect as opposed to Soloist-Composer stack. This is just pure speculation though.


You'd have to think that conductor 3x ref is pretty close to the composer 3x + soloist 3x. On paper theres not much diff. The soloist might be a little better amp than conductor based on @raoultrifan and his testing and the conductor has dual dacs, composer single.


----------



## Bazaar

Ouch, those cables are expensive, I decided to give these LQI Voda Series a go...don't need durability as I am close to my listening station (got the 4' ones) and no pets or young kids to get wrapped up in them 

I also ordered their 4.4 to dual XLR 3-pin, but have inquired about compatibility w/ the Burson.


----------



## normie610

Sam Spade said:


> You'd have to think that conductor 3x ref is pretty close to the composer 3x + soloist 3x. On paper theres not much diff. The soloist might be a little better amp than conductor based on @raoultrifan and his testing and the conductor has dual dacs, composer single.



Yes they should sound pretty close. In terms of MCPS, the stack has more with a total of 7, whereas the Conductor 3XR has 5 of them. But as you stated, the DAC is only one in the stack vs two in 3XR. So perhaps the combination provide just a tad different character. But agree, the stack vs 3XR should sound similar.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> Ouch, those cables are expensive, I decided to give these LQI Voda Series a go...don't need durability as I am close to my listening station (got the 4' ones) and no pets or young kids to get wrapped up in them
> 
> I also ordered their 4.4 to dual XLR 3-pin, but have inquired about compatibility w/ the Burson.


yes my strategy was buy well buy once and as I have 2-3 Audeze headphones they are interchangeable. Excellent innards and a strong PVC? sheath. 

June 2020: Parsec Headphone 2.5mm 4 pole to Audeze 1.5m would be around AU$259.  XLR 4 pole to Audeze balanced connectors were $349 for 3M. 5m cost me a bit more but I can't find the price. $au is about 75 US cents.


----------



## Sam Spade

BattousaiX26 said:


> Really helpful, thank you so much @Sam Spade


my pleasure, it's a good community here


----------



## Sam Spade

normie610 said:


> Yes they should sound pretty close. In terms of MCPS, the stack has more with a total of 7, whereas the Conductor 3XR has 5 of them. But as you stated, the DAC is only one in the stack vs two in 3XR. So perhaps the combination provide just a tad different character. But agree, the stack vs 3XR should sound similar.


I'd bet a pair of Audeze planars that neither of us could pick the difference in a double blind listening test


----------



## normie610

Sam Spade said:


> I'd bet a pair of Audeze planars



Let’s do a big mac meal instead


----------



## pgkrish

Sam Spade said:


> OK this is a conglomerate of previous posts sorry if there's repetition.
> 
> I've got a Sparkos Aries running from a Chord Qutest (sorry just gloating) for my home office. It is insanely good. I have the Conductor 3X ref in my main system which has a remote.
> 
> ...



Wow this was super detailed and helpful


----------



## JWahl (Feb 4, 2021)

In case anyone is interested, I've placed some orders relevant to the Soloist 3X.  First I've ordered a Quad of the SparkoS Op-Amps (non-pro).  I've also ordered an iFi Neo iDSD (Which I've already reviewed a loaner) and a Schiit Bifrost 2, with the intent of returning the one I prefer less.  Thankfully, both Schiit and Bloom Audio seem to have fair return policies with a modest restocking fee.  I preferred the Neo to the Modius during the loaner review, but I really wanted to try it against the Bifrost 2.  Also, I ordered the (discounted) Hifiman HE-6SE V2 since the Soloist 3X should theoretically drive it sufficiently, and to have another comparison perspective besides just my HD-650.  I think I'll be done upgrading for awhile after this (hopefully).  I almost...._almost...._decided to abandon the DAC upgrade and Hifiman in favor of stretching to a discounted Focal Stellia, but decided against it.  Maybe that will be the eventual next step once I have enough disposable income.


----------



## Sam Spade

qsk78 said:


> Good to know. Thank you.
> I have Soloist + Composer combo too, both running on stock Vivid opamps.
> What I like about it - transparency, separation and details , the drawback is may be that it is too sterile sometimes.
> I used to listen to more warm sound in the past (Burr-brown based DACs) so I need more time to get used to a "new sound"
> ...


I have V6 dual classics x2 as i ordered some other stuff from burson and got it posted together. Havent tried the classics yet. The sparko dual reviews sold me and andrews comments on the pros sold them. No compromise etc. The only issue is bit more cost and size.


----------



## Sam Spade (Feb 4, 2021)

JWahl said:


> In case anyone is interested, I've placed some orders relevant to the Soloist 3X.  First I've ordered a Quad of the SparkoS Op-Amps (non-pro).  I've also ordered an iFi Neo iDSD (Which I've already reviewed a loaner) and a Schiit Bifrost 2, with the intent of returning the one I prefer less.  Thankfully, both Schiit and Bloom Audio seem to have fair return policies with a modest restocking fee.  I preferred the Neo to the Modius during the loaner review, but I really wanted to try it against the Bifrost 2.  Also, I ordered the (discounted) Hifiman HE-6SE V2 since the Soloist 3X should theoretically drive it sufficiently, and to have another comparison perspective besides just my HD-650.  I think I'll be done upgrading for awhile after this (hopefully).  I almost...._almost...._decided to abandon the DAC upgrade and Hifiman in favor of stretching to a discounted Focal Stellia, but decided against it.  Maybe that will be the eventual next step once I have enough disposable income.


Any thoughts on comparisons with Qutest compared to other dacs you're using/ getting and the DAC in the conductor you had?


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Any thoughts on comparisons with Qutest compared to other dacs you're using/ getting and the DAC in the conductor you had?



I haven't gotten to listen to any of the Conductor series, only the (original) Playmate as a loaner.  That led me to the Fun, which then led me to the Soloist 3X.  The challenge about trying to make comparisons to the Qutest is that it's been about 2 years since I sold it, and I used different amplifiers with it which aren't really on the same level as the Soloist 3X.  I wouldn't mind hearing it again one day if I didn't have to pay for it (like at a meet after we're all past COVID), but I don't have enough interest to drop even the used-price cost on one at the moment.  On very rough memory, I think the Qutest might outperform the iDSD Neo, but maybe by 5-10% for over double the price.  I do remember thinking that the Qutest + iFi iUSB Nano came close to the Schiit Yggdrasil, but only after adding the iUSB Nano as a power supply.  Chord DACs tend to be rather sensitive to coupled RF noise in my experience.  Even some cheap snap-on ferrite cores over the cables seem to help some.  When I sold it, I wasn't unhappy with it by any means and I didn't want to sell it, per se, but it was hard to justify the luxury of the expense.


----------



## Bazaar

JWahl said:


> In case anyone is interested, I've placed some orders relevant to the Soloist 3X.  First I've ordered a Quad of the SparkoS Op-Amps (non-pro).  I've also ordered an iFi Neo iDSD (Which I've already reviewed a loaner) and a Schiit Bifrost 2, with the intent of returning the one I prefer less.  Thankfully, both Schiit and Bloom Audio seem to have fair return policies with a modest restocking fee.  I preferred the Neo to the Modius during the loaner review, but I really wanted to try it against the Bifrost 2.  Also, I ordered the (discounted) Hifiman HE-6SE V2 since the Soloist 3X should theoretically drive it sufficiently, and to have another comparison perspective besides just my HD-650.  I think I'll be done upgrading for awhile after this (hopefully).  I almost...._almost...._decided to abandon the DAC upgrade and Hifiman in favor of stretching to a discounted Focal Stellia, but decided against it.  Maybe that will be the eventual next step once I have enough disposable income.



Interesting you're moving forward w/ the Neo...I read this review and the 'not truly balanced' comment concerned me...curious about your thoughts. And, why the Burson Composer isn't on your list, budget? I ask because I figure I'll want to upgrade my DAC as well, giving the Zen DAC Signature a go for now but ya know, GAS calls, with budget restrictions as well


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> Interesting you're moving forward w/ the Neo...I read this review and the 'not truly balanced' comment concerned me...curious about your thoughts. And, why the Burson Composer isn't on your list, budget? I ask because I figure I'll want to upgrade my DAC as well, giving the Zen DAC Signature a go for now but ya know, GAS calls, with budget restrictions as well


Im going to look and if it doesn't exist start a "is balanced really important" thread. It will begin as my reference free brain dump and eventually i might remember the references. But the answer i currently think is " it depends". There are conflating issues cos with the ifi above it isnt dual mono but that doesn't mean it isnt balanced. 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/whats-the-difference-between-dual-mono-and-balanced.409564/


----------



## JWahl (Feb 5, 2021)

Bazaar said:


> Interesting you're moving forward w/ the Neo...I read this review and the 'not truly balanced' comment concerned me...curious about your thoughts. And, why the Burson Composer isn't on your list, budget? I ask because I figure I'll want to upgrade my DAC as well, giving the Zen DAC Signature a go for now but ya know, GAS calls, with budget restrictions as well



Thanks for pointing this out.  I'll have to ask an iFi rep in that thread for confirmation.  Going by that review, unless iFi specifically told him it's not fully balanced, I think he may be making an incorrect assumption based on "dual mono".  Dual mono doesn't imply that a circuit isn't balanced, although admittedly the term is often used very loosely nowadays.  It typically implies a large degree of circuit isolation between channels, either up to mirrored power-supply channels, or going as far as dual power transformers.

The PCB for the NEO appears to use 4 channels of amplification, and page 5 of the datasheet for the DSD1793 shows pin-outs for balanced signaling from one chip.  I see no reason not to assume the circuit is fully balanced from chip to output.  The only exception might be if there is a volume-controller IC in use that only supports two channels.  I've seen claims in reviews that it uses an analog IC volume control (similar to the Soloist 3X, but most likely the PGA23xx series), but I haven't seen any official claim of this on the product page, so I first assumed the volume control was digital.  The PGA23xx series does appear to be stereo only, so two would be needed for balanced.  Looking at the PCB closer, there appears to be two IC's just before the analog stage that happen to share the same number of pins as a PGA2311.  Regardless, volume control is bypassed in direct mode, so it wouldn't make much sense to add two additional conversion stages for Balanced -> SE -> Balanced.  It still seems likely to me that it is fully-balanced.  Either way, I still enjoyed the sound and that's what matters most to me.

As far as the Composer, part of it is the higher price, and part of it is the fact that if I was going to go for a Burson DAC stage, I'd just go for the Conductor 3XP or 3XR and keep things simple and less cluttered.  I've historically liked Schiit multibit DACs, having owned an Yggdrasil (Original A1) and Gungnir Multibit.  I wasn't expecting to like the Neo as much as I did, but I really want to compare it to the Bifrost 2 as a sanity check.  The Micro iDSD (original version) was OK at the price, but I think the Neo was a solid step up.  I like the appearance and use-case flexibility of the Neo, so I'm secretly hoping it's "good enough", but we shall see. 

It really makes me curious to try the Pro iDSD, but it's way out of my budget, and I've tactfully criticized iFi about the price.  They'd probably let me review it if I asked, but at this point, I actually don't want to want it, if that makes sense.  FWIW, the best sounding digital source I've ever heard at meets (two meets and the same person) was an AMR CD Player, so I know Thorsten has a good design ear when given a big enough budget.  The fact that John Curl is given design input now as well is just icing on the cake.  Although, that AMR CD player was always connected to some super high-end Eddie Current DHT amps like the Balancing Act, 4-45, and eventually The Studio (at $7,000).


----------



## niji

JWahl said:


> As far as the Composer, part of it is the higher price, and part of it is the fact that if I was going to go for a Burson DAC stage, I'd just go for the Conductor 3XP or 3XR and keep things simple and less cluttered ...



For myself, I'm thinking the justification is that with the Soloist/Composer stack you get the most flexibility of having both XLR/RCA inputs and outputs for the future.


----------



## qsk78

JWahl said:


> As far as the Composer, part of it is the higher price, and part of it is the fact that if I was going to go for a Burson DAC stage, I'd just go for the Conductor 3XP or 3XR and keep things simple and less cluttered.


If I do it now (after I tried Composer + Soloist combo) I would probably go for the Conductor 3XR instead, juts to keep it all simple as you said.
I sometimes move the combo from one room to another, it is easier with just one unit)
On the other hand I started with Soloist to replace my old amplifier and I did not know that my DAC will be Burson too)


----------



## tamleo

Hi,
Anyone compared the Soloist mk2 to the newer Soloist 3x? Tks


----------



## Bazaar

JWahl said:


> Thanks for pointing this out.  I'll have to ask an iFi rep in that thread for confirmation.  Going by that review, unless iFi specifically told him it's not fully balanced, I think he may be making an incorrect assumption based on "dual mono".  Dual mono doesn't imply that a circuit isn't balanced, although admittedly the term is often used very loosely nowadays.  It typically implies a large degree of circuit isolation between channels, either up to mirrored power-supply channels, or going as far as dual power transformers.
> 
> As far as the Composer, part of it is the higher price, and part of it is the fact that if I was going to go for a Burson DAC stage, I'd just go for the Conductor 3XP or 3XR and keep things simple and less cluttered.  I've historically liked Schiit multibit DACs, having owned an Yggdrasil (Original A1) and Gungnir Multibit.  I wasn't expecting to like the Neo as much as I did, but I really want to compare it to the Bifrost 2 as a sanity check.  The Micro iDSD (original version) was OK at the price, but I think the Neo was a solid step up.  I like the appearance and use-case flexibility of the Neo, so I'm secretly hoping it's "good enough", but we shall see.
> 
> It really makes me curious to try the Pro iDSD, but it's way out of my budget, and I've tactfully criticized iFi about the price.  They'd probably let me review it if I asked, but at this point, I actually don't want to want it, if that makes sense.  FWIW, the best sounding digital source I've ever heard at meets (two meets and the same person) was an AMR CD Player, so I know Thorsten has a good design ear when given a big enough budget.  The fact that John Curl is given design input now as well is just icing on the cake.  Although, that AMR CD player was always connected to some super high-end Eddie Current DHT amps like the Balancing Act, 4-45, and eventually The Studio (at $7,000).


1. Makes a lot of sense that dual mono doesn't imply a circuit isn't balanced...be curious to see what iFi says. For me, it will probably be something so subtle I wouldn't pick it up.
2. The NEO was very tempting, along with the Liquid Platinum when I was looking to upgrade my amp. The high praise for the Burson is making me try this. I see your point about just going for the Conductor if you were going all Burson.
3. Yeah, the Pro iDSD was very tempting, and like you out of my budget. However, I had seen a couple on audiogon for $1100-$1300, which after you factor in my new XLR cables, is not too far off. Maybe down the road, but I'm also curious to try something other than iFi as well. AMR class ($$$$) things, don't think that's happening


----------



## JWahl (Feb 5, 2021)

Bazaar said:


> 1. Makes a lot of sense that dual mono doesn't imply a circuit isn't balanced...be curious to see what iFi says. For me, it will probably be something so subtle I wouldn't pick it up.
> 2. The NEO was very tempting, along with the Liquid Platinum when I was looking to upgrade my amp. The high praise for the Burson is making me try this. I see your point about just going for the Conductor if you were going all Burson.
> 3. Yeah, the Pro iDSD was very tempting, and like you out of my budget. However, I had seen a couple on audiogon for $1100-$1300, which after you factor in my new XLR cables, is not too far off. Maybe down the road, but I'm also curious to try something other than iFi as well. AMR class ($$$$) things, don't think that's happening



The Liquid Platinum is a great value at it's current price; I had one but traded it for the Burson Fun.  That was more of a sidegrade, but I generally preferred the Burson presentation, which led me to buy the Soloist 3X, which improves the areas that the Fun was weak in relative to the LP.  My only gripe with the LP, is they insist on using that tiny volume potentiometer which I think bottlenecks the amp's potential.  Another member who's posted in here and briefly owned the Soloist 3X modded the LP with new caps and volume pot, and spoke favorably of the mods.  I think the volume control implementation (sonically) is one of the strengths of the Soloist 3X, although it can functionally be a little buggy.  I usually prefer tube-hybrid amps, but I enjoy the Soloist 3X as a solid-state amp since I think it shares (although not exactly) some of the positive imaging/soundstage characteristics of quality tube-gain amps.


----------



## Bazaar

That's one of the things that was scaring me off the LP - the volume 'dead' area and the fact that you had to do so much modding to make it workable.


----------



## rmsanger

JWahl said:


> In case anyone is interested, I've placed some orders relevant to the Soloist 3X.  First I've ordered a Quad of the SparkoS Op-Amps (non-pro).  I've also ordered an iFi Neo iDSD (Which I've already reviewed a loaner) and a Schiit Bifrost 2, with the intent of returning the one I prefer less.  Thankfully, both Schiit and Bloom Audio seem to have fair return policies with a modest restocking fee.  I preferred the Neo to the Modius during the loaner review, but I really wanted to try it against the Bifrost 2.  Also, I ordered the (discounted) Hifiman HE-6SE V2 since the Soloist 3X should theoretically drive it sufficiently, and to have another comparison perspective besides just my HD-650.  I think I'll be done upgrading for awhile after this (hopefully).  I almost...._almost...._decided to abandon the DAC upgrade and Hifiman in favor of stretching to a discounted Focal Stellia, but decided against it.  Maybe that will be the eventual next step once I have enough disposable income.


Please report back your findings on the HE6SE... that adorama price is great.


----------



## Vercingetirex

Can anyone compare this to the Jotenheim 2 by any chance?


----------



## Sam Spade (Feb 6, 2021)

JWahl said:


> Thanks for pointing this out.  I'll have to ask an iFi rep in that thread for confirmation.  Going by that review, unless iFi specifically told him it's not fully balanced, I think he may be making an incorrect assumption based on "dual mono".  Dual mono doesn't imply that a circuit isn't balanced, although admittedly the term is often used very loosely nowadays.  It typically implies a large degree of circuit isolation between channels, either up to mirrored power-supply channels, or going as far as dual power transformers.
> 
> The PCB for the NEO appears to use 4 channels of amplification, and page 5 of the datasheet for the DSD1793 shows pin-outs for balanced signaling from one chip.  I see no reason not to assume the circuit is fully balanced from chip to output.  The only exception might be if there is a volume-controller IC in use that only supports two channels.  I've seen claims in reviews that it uses an analog IC volume control (similar to the Soloist 3X, but most likely the PGA23xx series), but I haven't seen any official claim of this on the product page, so I first assumed the volume control was digital.  The PGA23xx series does appear to be stereo only, so two would be needed for balanced.  Looking at the PCB closer, there appears to be two IC's just before the analog stage that happen to share the same number of pins as a PGA2311.  Regardless, volume control is bypassed in direct mode, so it wouldn't make much sense to add two additional conversion stages for Balanced -> SE -> Balanced.  It still seems likely to me that it is fully-balanced.  Either way, I still enjoyed the sound and that's what matters most to me.
> 
> ...


The conductor 3x is awesome. But i havent run the Qutest into it to compare dac sections.

But honestly, The Conductor CX3 ref fits my needs perfectly for my main home hifi/home entertainment system with speakers or headphones perfectly for music or AV.

The remote and bluetooth are essential In my main system. My home office system i don't need remote or bluetooth. Also balanced great for main system. 

In contrast The remote and bluetooth are of limited value home office. Balanced is a non issue with my use of the Sparko Aries. 

So with Sparko Aries and chord Qutest overall it's ended up I'm not paying for features i dont need in my home office for functions i dont need there.

And both systems sound awesome and put such a big smile on my face. I don't really care which is better. they both drive LCD4s like a dream.

As an aside balanced cable on my AK SP1000M drives LCD4s. Full volume no distortion just a little short of the headroom id like. But it is minor. I could easily live with it. The AK drives LCD3 and LCDxc amazingly. The entry level AK 70 does too.

Everyone said DAPs wouldn't drive full size LCD planars. They were wrong.

And i haven't done structured comparisons but I'm used to the desktop gear above that's my benchmark.


----------



## JWahl

The SparkoS came in today, earlier than expected.  So far so good.  Still giving them some time to fully warm up, but so far it's an across the board improvement in dynamics (macro and micro), bass extension, purity, resolution, and general realism without fully veering into dry or analytical territory.  Still using the Modius, so I'm really anxious to test it with DAC upgrades.  I think that Andrew (of SparkoS) is on to something with this 2-pole compensation thing.


----------



## Bazaar

Sam Spade said:


> actually, re-read your post.
> 
> *CONNECTING COMPONENTS*
> 
> ...



Thanks Sam, I did hear back from Dennis as you suggested, and it looks like I'm fine. It's the *output* side of things that you have to be really careful (which I did see in the [sparse] manual).



raoultrifan said:


> For connecting the DAC-out to a non-balanced external amplifier you need to not short-circuit any of the V+ or V- to GND. Google-foo about the pinout for the 3-pin wiring and you should easily understand it. I had also explain it recently here: https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...nced-mqa-dac-review.17419/page-66#post-656658 (it was basically Gustard's picture and explanation). Of course, there is always the possibility to purchase a transformer adapter, as Burson suggests.


Thanks! the link was very helpful.


----------



## normie610

JWahl said:


> I think that Andrew (of SparkoS) is on to something with this 2-pole compensation thing.



Yes that’s why I was curious on the Pros


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 7, 2021)

JWahl said:


> it's an across the board improvement in dynamics (macro and micro), bass extension, purity, resolution, and general realism without fully veering into dry or analytical territory.  Still using the Modius, so I'm really anxious to test it with DAC upgrades.


This is exactly what I feel about my stock Composer + Soloist after ~100 hours of burn-in time)

Anyway, I'm quite intrigued by all sparkos feedback in this thread.
I spoke to their local dealer yesterday, they have them in stock.
We'll see since I'm happy with the stock so far.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> The SparkoS came in today, earlier than expected.  So far so good.  Still giving them some time to fully warm up, but so far it's an across the board improvement in dynamics (macro and micro), bass extension, purity, resolution, and general realism without fully veering into dry or analytical territory.  Still using the Modius, so I'm really anxious to test it with DAC upgrades.  I think that Andrew (of SparkoS) is on to something with this 2-pole compensation thing.


If anyone gets the chance to audition a Sparko Aries do it. You'll be impressed.


----------



## Swisstoni

Hi,
Anyone know if you use rca in to the soloist, can you use a balanced headphone cable out?


----------



## SQ13

Swisstoni said:


> Hi,
> Anyone know if you use rca in to the soloist, can you use a balanced headphone cable out?



yes


----------



## qsk78

Swisstoni said:


> Hi,
> Anyone know if you use rca in to the soloist, can you use a balanced headphone cable out?


This is what I did when I was waiting for Composer 3XP


----------



## JWahl

qsk78 said:


> This is exactly what I feel about my stock Composer + Soloist after ~100 hours of burn-in time)
> 
> Anyway, I'm quite intrigued by all sparkos feedback in this thread.
> I spoke to their local dealer yesterday, they have them in stock.
> We'll see since I'm happy with the stock so far.



I think it is worth it.  What I'm still trying to decide is if I prefer all SparkoS in the Soloist, or 1 pair of each mixed.  Keeping one pair of the vivid in the buffer stage keeps some of the richness/sweetness at the slight cost of ultimate texture and resolution.  I think the all-SparkoS configuration is technically more accurate and less colored, but can be a little less forgiving of poor recordings.  I'm still leaning toward the full SparkoS configuration.


----------



## Swisstoni

SQ13 said:


> yes


----------



## Swisstoni

Thanks gents,

Should have asked before I ordered a new balanced headphone cable but thanks for the info !

Glad to know I've not wasted a purchase


----------



## Vercingetirex

Asking again. Has anyone come from the Jotunheim 2 or Lake People G111 and can provide comparisons?


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 8, 2021)

Vercingetirex said:


> Asking again. Has anyone come from the Jotunheim 2 or Lake People G111 and can provide comparisons?


I owned Violectric HPA V181 from Lake People. Ideal match for the HD800S. Very nice amplifier, transparent and detailed but it did not have enough power for my planars.
Soloist has roughly 2 times more power. If you need power from Lake People this will be their most expensive amplifiers like V281 and new generation including Nimbus line. So the price will be 2-4 times higher than Soloist.


----------



## Slim1970

qsk78 said:


> I owned Violectric HPA V181 from Lake People. Ideal match for the HD800S. Very nice amplifier, transparent and detailed but it did not have enough power for my planars.
> Soloist has roughly 2 times more power. If you need power from Lake People this will be their most expensive amplifiers like V281 and new generation including Nimbus line. So the price will be 2-4 times higher than Soloist.


I sold my Soloist 3XP when I got my Violectric V281. I just prefer the tone, the treble tuning, and bass punch of the V281 more. Not to mention it’s just as airy sounding as the Soloist but with a more weighted, authoritative sound. It’s a great match with my HD800S’s


----------



## SQ13

I think the V281 or V550 and Soloist 3xp are good amps to drive demanding headphones, just  different flavours. it’s just down to individual’s sound signature preference and cost. i would like to try the Sparkos Aries and the Vioelectric V590/550.


----------



## godmax (Feb 8, 2021)

Vercingetirex said:


> Asking again. Has anyone come from the Jotunheim 2 or Lake People G111 and can provide comparisons?





qsk78 said:


> I owned Violectric HPA V181 from Lake People. Ideal match for the HD800S. Very nice amplifier, transparent and detailed but it did not have enough power for my planars.
> Soloist has roughly 2 times more power. If you need power from Lake People this will be their most expensive amplifiers like V281 and new generation including Nimbus line. So the price will be 2-4 times higher than Soloist.





Slim1970 said:


> I sold my Soloist 3XP when I got my Violectric V281. I just prefer the tone, the treble tuning, and bass punch of the V281 more. Not to mention it’s just as airy sounding as the Soloist but with a more weighted, authoritative sound. It’s a great match with my HD800S’s


I have the Soloist 3XP along with the HeadAmp GS-X mini and Violectric V281 in my collection, each of them offers some slightly different representation of sound that allows me to pair with different headphones dependent on mood and liking. While the Soloist 3XP might be the "leanest" sounding of all 3, the sense of space (having the notes just a hair longer lingering around) is the most appreciated quality of the Soloist for me. Bass emphasised headpones (like the EM-U Teak), just sound more educated on the Soloist


----------



## Sam Spade

SQ13 said:


> I think the V281 or V550 and Soloist 3xp are good amps to drive demanding headphones, just  different flavours. it’s just down to individual’s sound signature preference and cost. i would like to try the Sparkos Aries and the Vioelectric V590/550.


I think the Sparko Aries will make an impact on a lot of people. And i love my burson conductor 3x ref.


----------



## normie610

Posted this at the Diana thread, but I guess it’s relevant to do it here as well. Brilliant sounding combo


----------



## realmassy

Beautiful setup ^


----------



## JWahl (Feb 10, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> Please report back your findings on the HE6SE... that adorama price is great.



Got it in today (HE-6SE V2) and.....I'm hoping there's some burn-in/brain adjustment that needs to happen because my first impression is underwhelming, to be honest.  It's a little brighter in the highest frequencies but still kind of warmer overall than my HD-650 (Modded).  It's almost like there's some kind of distinct frequency suckout (maybe more than one) relative to my HD-650.  It also feels more dynamically constrained.  The Soloist 3X gets loud enough on high gain, but it might still be underpowered in terms of current delivery compared to a speaker amp.  I owned the OG HE-6 many years ago and so far, this is nothing close to how I remember the old ones.  I'll give it some more time and see.  Some other users have reported positive results with removing the felt behind the drivers.  I may try that later.  It just sounds more muffled and laid back than I was expecting.  Better recorded tracks fare a little better, but I was just expecting to be a little more wowed to be honest.  On the plus side, they're actually fairly comfortable and seem lighter than I remember the original HE-6 being.


----------



## Slim1970

JWahl said:


> Got it in today (HE-6SE V2) and.....I'm hoping there's some burn-in/brain adjustment that needs to happen because my first impression is underwhelming, to be honest.  It's a little brighter in the highest frequencies but still kind of warmer overall than my HD-650 (Modded).  It's almost like there's some kind of distinct frequency suckout (maybe more than one) relative to my HD-650.  It also feels more dynamically constrained.  The Soloist 3X gets loud enough on high gain, but it might still be underpowered in terms of current delivery compared to a speaker amp.  I owned the OG HE-6 many years ago and so far, this is nothing close to how I remember the old ones.  I'll give it some more time and see.  Some other users have reported positive results with removing the felt behind the drivers.  I may try that later.  It just sounds more muffled and laid back than I was expecting.  Better recorded tracks fare a little better, but I was just expecting to be a little more wowed to be honest.  On the plus side, they're actually fairly comfortable and seem lighter than I remember the original HE-6 being.


The Soloist is a little to bright and airy sounding for the HE6se’s. It can drive them with no problem but it lacks the body and tone to be a good match amp wise for them in my opinion.


----------



## JWahl

JWahl said:


> Got it in today (HE-6SE V2) and.....I'm hoping there's some burn-in/brain adjustment that needs to happen because my first impression is underwhelming, to be honest.  It's a little brighter in the highest frequencies (around 10k Hz) but still kind of warmer overall than my HD-650 (Modded).  It's almost like there's some kind of distinct frequency suckout (maybe more than one) relative to my HD-650.  It also feels more dynamically constrained.  The Soloist 3X gets loud enough on high gain, but it might still be underpowered in terms of current delivery compared to a speaker amp.  I owned the OG HE-6 many years ago and so far, this is nothing close to how I remember the old ones.  I'll give it some more time and see.  Some other users have reported positive results with removing the felt behind the drivers.  I may try that later.  It just sounds more muffled and laid back than I was expecting.  Better recorded tracks fare a little better, but I was just expecting to be a little more wowed to be honest.  On the plus side, they're actually fairly comfortable and seem lighter than I remember the original HE-6 being.



After an hour or so of brain adjustment/burn-in it does seem to improve a bit.  It still feels underwhelming though, even at the discount price.  Although the treble quantity isn't as offensive as the HE-4xx I had, there's a similar slight metallic sheen to it that annoys me.  Resolution and separation is a little better than my HD-650.  To be honest, I'm wondering if it's just less forgiving and what I'm perceiving is just the so-called Delta-Sigma treble quality that the HD-650 may be covering up?  I'll reserve final judgement until the Bifrost 2 arrives to use as the source.  Right now I'm using the Neo iDSD as source into the Soloist.

I also want to clarify that when I say it seemed a little muffled, I don't mean the whole sound, but just certain parts.  It's probably the slight 1k-2k Hz dip.  By comparison, once my brain is adjusted to the HE-6SE V2, going back to the HD-650 immediately sounds a little muffled and closed in by comparison.  As I was typing this I hooked the Modius back up to the Soloist, and it takes a little of the metallic edge off.  This could be promising for the Bifrost 2 pairing.  I think the Neo is a little elevated in the upper treble, and I probably didn't notice on the HD-650.  Maybe I'll try some software EQ later.  I think if some of the frequency oddities are normalized, it could really have potential.  It seems like it's gradually opening up to become a little closer to what I was expecting.  On certain tracks, I almost think I hear a little distortion on the left channel, but I'm not sure.  I do have a strong suspicion that these Adorama discount specials are really just Hifiman QC rejects that function, but maybe don't meet their measurement standards for channel matching or distortion (think binning in the silicon industry).  No measurement gear here to test that theory though, so it's just speculation.  I'm really hoping the Bifrost 2 does improve it with regard to the upper-treble sheen, because it's really just on the cusp of greatness but not quite there.  I'm hoping it's just exposing the downstream weaknesses in my chain.

One other nitpick unrelated to sound.  The cable sheathing...is bizarre.  Someone said it feels like a straw, but to me it's like the cable is sheathed in one long and slightly stiff green onion.


----------



## JWahl

Slim1970 said:


> The Soloist is a little to bright and airy sounding for the HE6se’s. It can drive them with no problem but it lacks the body and tone to be a good match amp wise for them in my opinion.



I can believe that.  It is almost makes me tempted to go for the Fluxlab FA-10 and cash out the difference.  I can tell the potential that these headphones have.  I think I just started with a poor synergy off the bat.  Throwing a V6 Vivid pair back in the buffer stage also helps a bit (I've been using the SparkoS in both spots).


----------



## Slim1970

JWahl said:


> I can believe that.  It is almost makes me tempted to go for the Fluxlab FA-10 and cash out the difference.  I can tell the potential that these headphones have.  I think I just started with a poor synergy off the bat.  Throwing a V6 Vivid pair back in the buffer stage also helps a bit (I've been using the SparkoS in both spots).


Love the HE-6se’s on my FA-10. Not only them, but any of my Hifiman headphones plays nice with the FA-10. It has a warmer tone, a fuller sounding midrange, and the notes have more weight to them. This adds body to neutral, open sounding like the HE6se’s and HD600’s.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Got it in today (HE-6SE V2) and.....I'm hoping there's some burn-in/brain adjustment that needs to happen because my first impression is underwhelming, to be honest.  It's a little brighter in the highest frequencies but still kind of warmer overall than my HD-650 (Modded).  It's almost like there's some kind of distinct frequency suckout (maybe more than one) relative to my HD-650.  It also feels more dynamically constrained.  The Soloist 3X gets loud enough on high gain, but it might still be underpowered in terms of current delivery compared to a speaker amp.  I owned the OG HE-6 many years ago and so far, this is nothing close to how I remember the old ones.  I'll give it some more time and see.  Some other users have reported positive results with removing the felt behind the drivers.  I may try that later.  It just sounds more muffled and laid back than I was expecting.  Better recorded tracks fare a little better, but I was just expecting to be a little more wowed to be honest.  On the plus side, they're actually fairly comfortable and seem lighter than I remember the original HE-6 being.



Jwhal you seem to be a compulsive gear switcher 😄. Do you ever feel like you've been burnt by  making a decision you regret? Not trying to give you sh*it its a genuine question. Also how do you work out whats a fair market price is for 2nd hand gear, thats buying or selling. I'm working on selling a stack of stuff including some 2019 LCD3s i got in jan 2020. They've seen very light use due to my purchase of LCD4s and LCDxcs. So I'm assuming resale value varies drastically in this case from pre fazor LCD through to recent release. PM me if you dont want to give away any trade secrets 😄 cheers sam


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Jwhal you seem to be a compulsive gear switcher 😄. Do you ever feel like you've been burnt by  making a decision you regret? Not trying to give you sh*it its a genuine question. Also how do you work out whats a fair market price is for 2nd hand gear, thats buying or selling. I'm working on selling a stack of stuff including some 2019 LCD3s i got in jan 2020. They've seen very light use due to my purchase of LCD4s and LCDxcs. So I'm assuming resale value varies drastically in this case from pre fazor LCD through to recent release. PM me if you dont want to give away any trade secrets 😄 cheers sam



No worries, no offense taken.  I wouldn't say that I've felt burned by any purchasing decisions.  I've officially been a member here for almost 10 years, but have lurked since around 2005.  Over time, I've gotten pretty good at parsing out others' impressions based on correlations of similar interests.  That's why I always try to make direct comparisons with other equipment in reviews so there are points of reference.  The more things I'm able to try for myself means more data points that I can draw correlations from.  

The other end of that is that over the 10-15 year time-frame, competition in the market and thus quality has continuously improved.  Nowadays, it's rare that even affordable equipment is outright bad, although budget gear can certainly be upgraded and improved upon.  It does make writing credible reviews more challenging because too many positive reviews can make a reader think the reviewer is uncritical, even though the reviewer may be genuinely impressed in a repeated fashion as a function of that market improvement as a whole.

In the case of the HE6se, my earlier impressions were a little harsh, but I'm warming up to them.  Using both pairs of SparkoS in the Soloist and the Neo iDSD was just a bad synergy.  Using one pair of the V6 Vivid and the Modius is a much better configuration with them.  They seem like they are abnormally sensitive to changes in upstream components, likely due to their resolving power.   There are still occasions where a trumpet blast is just a little too intense and makes me wince a little bit, depending on the volume level.  I thought it was strange because I was getting better dynamics with at least one V6 Vivid in the amp, versus both SparkoS, but this was only noticeable with the HE-6SE.  I did try both pairs of V6 Vivid, but I still prefer one of each.

The closest I've come to being "burned" is just with the HE4xx, but they're pretty affordable anyways.  I just really didn't like them, regardless of how they were driven. I was hoping it would capture the Hifiman "magic" at an affordable price-point, but alas, there is no free lunch.

Regarding gear switching, I have actually slowed down quite a bit over the past 2 or 3 years.  I've owned the HD-650 now longer than any other headphone, simply because despite their faults, they don't have any faults that are egregiously offensive.  Lots of the upper flagships will do one or two things really well, but at the expense of some other annoying or distracting flaw.  The owned gear on my profile looks like a lot simply because it's spread out over a 10+ year period.  In a perfect world, there would be a nearby store I could go to and try lots of headphones and source equipment at once, and thus find an ideal long-term setup.  In absence of that, it is a slow and iterative process as I gradually zero in on equipment that best fits my preferences and budget. And part of the fun of the hobby is the journey, of course.

As far as classifieds selling, I usually just start slightly below what an open box retailer price would be, or I will search old ads for the same item and see how much an item has sold for in the past.  Usually though, I end up having to drop my asking price lower than typical market value since I don't use PayPal and so that shuts out a lot of potential buyers.  It's really only my long-standing trader reputation that's allowed me to continue to make sales in the classifieds section when I need to.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> No worries, no offense taken.  I wouldn't say that I've felt burned by any purchasing decisions.  I've officially been a member here for almost 10 years, but have lurked since around 2005.  Over time, I've gotten pretty good at parsing out others' impressions based on correlations of similar interests.  That's why I always try to make direct comparisons with other equipment in reviews so there are points of reference.  The more things I'm able to try for myself means more data points that I can draw correlations from.
> 
> The other end of that is that over the 10-15 year time-frame, competition in the market and thus quality has continuously improved.  Nowadays, it's rare that even affordable equipment is outright bad, although budget gear can certainly be upgraded and improved upon.  It does make writing credible reviews more challenging because too many positive reviews can make a reader think the reviewer is uncritical, even though the reviewer may be genuinely impressed in a repeated fashion as a function of that market improvement as a whole.
> 
> ...


Why dont you use paypal? I figure the small cost is worth the protection for both parties. But i could be wrong


----------



## Sam Spade

I have had $400 sennheisers 30 years ago which were great with my 30yo marantz CD80 and PM80.  Was selling hifi at the time and got to listen to the legendary sony MDR- r10s on the best top end marantz gear. CD12LE and PM95. worth looking up. It is beautiful gear.  Must have been $20k of gear in 1990 dollars and ran any speaker you threw at it too.

We had $10k nakamichi 200 watt pre power and their top end cassette decks too. $10k dali and spendor speakers.

My  sennheisers are dead now the marantz CD80 and PM80 gear is still awesome. With upgraded burson opamps and low jitter digital clock and caps. Ive had various AKG and sonys and sennheiser over ear and IEMs and sports specific for running. But the AK70 with my older Shure 530SE really blew my mind. Then the Burson conductor 3x ref and LCD3s with a cambridge audio 840C took it to the next level. The AK SP1000M upped the performance for portables it is unbelievably good. With a balanced cable it drives my new LCD4s really well and anything else i throw at it and its a great source for my home and top end carfi system. Everyone said portables were no good for LCDs. Wrong. And now i have LCDxc which are really close to LCD3s in performance, far closer than price difference suggests. And a pair of closed back is really handy and they are top notch. And the burson is in my home hifi AV system with Dali towers and 200wpc rotel RB1080 Power amp. 

The burson replaced my musical fidelity nuvista preamp. Never thought id part with that but the burson sounds better and has a headphone output. https://hometheaterreview.com/musical-fidelity-nu-vista-preamp-reviewed/amp/

I havent sold it yet it's a piece of history that performs so well. 

Upstairs a chord Qutest and Sparko Aries in my home office with the 30yo marantz and 30yo dynaudio bookshelf 2 ways. 

With the LCD4s and LCDxcs i dont need the LCD3s. So im selling those. 

The only time ive got burnt is the LCDi3. They sound great but open back IEM kinda defeats the purpose of IEMs. I'm seriously tempted to try the new Audeze Euclids though. 

We now have a local shop thats an Australian chain with all the top brands. Ive mail ordered from them lots in the past. I'm afraid to go in to the new shop. I love my current gear and its hard to imagine something seriously topping the LCD4s and most gear will struggle to keep up with the LCDxc with the burson or qutest/aries. But if anything did I'd probably blow more cash. 

Almost by accident i matched my gear well to my needs. In my main system i want remore/wifi/usb/ blutooth and the burson has it all. In my home office i dont need any of that and the Qutest/sparko sound perfect but are lo tech so im not paying for features i dont need, just performance.


----------



## qsk78

normie610 said:


> Posted this at the Diana thread, but I guess it’s relevant to do it here as well. Brilliant sounding combo


After 100 hours of burn-in time...Sounds awesome! 
Transparent, detailed, and DYNAMIC.
Driving my Snorry NM-1 (pre-production unit) perfectly.


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Why dont you use paypal? I figure the small cost is worth the protection for both parties. But i could be wrong


 
Long story short, I was permabanned (maybe 7 or 8 years ago now?) for reasons which they never explained.  I'm guessing because I had poor credit at the time and was considered a risk despite never having a complaint on a sale.  Their overly broad terms of service allow them to do this and also freeze any PayPal account funds for up to 180 days, effectively giving themselves an interest-free loan.  Most people just never read the terms of service.  Even if I could get them to reverse it now, I have no desire to agree to their terms of service.  It is my personal opinion that their business practices are unethical, even if they may be legal.  It's even more frustrating because it even effects PayPal guest checkout, which only allows up to (i think) $500 of use on a card before requiring a customer to use a Paypal account.  This is why I also couldn't take advantage of Burson's pre-order discount since they use PayPal as their processor.  Ended up just waiting to buy it from a domestic vendor via Amazon.


----------



## Sam Spade (Feb 17, 2021)

JWahl said:


> Long story short, I was permabanned (maybe 7 or 8 years ago now?) for reasons which they never explained.  I'm guessing because I had poor credit at the time and was considered a risk despite never having a complaint on a sale.  Their overly broad terms of service allow them to do this and also freeze any PayPal account funds for up to 180 days, effectively giving themselves an interest-free loan.  Most people just never read the terms of service.  Even if I could get them to reverse it now, I have no desire to agree to their terms of service.  It is my personal opinion that their business practices are unethical, even if they may be legal.  It's even more frustrating because it even effects PayPal guest checkout, which only allows up to (i think) $500 of use on a card before requiring a customer to use a Paypal account.  This is why I also couldn't take advantage of Burson's pre-order discount since they use PayPal as their processor.  Ended up just waiting to buy it from a domestic vendor via Amazon.


well that sucks dog's balls!  Future negotiations with Burson or any reliable supplier isn't such a problem. But private buyers are more complicated.

I'm pretty sure that Burson would accept credit card if they knew about your Paypal problem. Their pre-release offers are great.


----------



## Sam Spade (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi  ishmaelk , just stumbled across your question I hadn't answered properly. 

The back story is the owner of Cardas has a daughter who is a sound engineer? and she kept wrecking OEM cables through wear and tear. So he made her a new cable and the Parsec was born. 



ishmaelk said:


> Hi, Sam.
> Just curious, how much did you spend on those cables?
> Thanks.



From addicted to audio and 99.9999999% that's AU$
All of the items from order ATA-92190 have now been shipped:

*Item Details*

*Qty**Item**Price*1 x*Cardas Parsec Headphone Audeze 5.0M 4XLR*$469.00$42.63 GST1 x*Cardas Parsec Headphone Audeze 2.5mm 1.5M*$259.00$23.55 GST

Not the cheapest but I got the exact terminations and length I wanted. Really well made.

The covering PVC? sleeve isn't limp and flexible like the stock OEM cable but it is flexible enough. My 5kg+ 2yo cat is adorable, mischievous, affectionate and playful,  but with the brain of a kitten so I can't just leave delicate things lying around. So the cables are great. I am a bit of a cable sceptic, but these do the job.

cheers
Sam


----------



## normie610

For anyone who’s using the Composer + Soloist stack, have you tried to set them up this way: Composer as pre-out, and Soloist as pure headphone amp? 

I tried for the first time today, and it seems the volume is so much louder in this setup and I need to change Soloist gain to medium. Usually when the Composer is set as DAC and Soloist is set in normal mode, I’m using high gain for both Soloist and Composer. I also notice that the sound becomes even more dynamic (and V-shaped) and slightly more spacious at the expense of naturalness. Note edges becomes a bit rougher, not as “round” as the normal setup. I think the easy way to describe it is that it sounds more digital. In the end I prefer the normal setup.


----------



## godmax

normie610 said:


> I tried for the first time today, and it seems the volume is so much louder in this setup and I need to change Soloist gain to medium.


That is probably due to the fact that the Composer 3XP has specified different output impedance for Pre Out / DAC Out: 10 Ohm / 25 Ohm.
So far I only used the Composer 3XP in DAC output mode (fixed).


----------



## normie610

godmax said:


> That is probably due to the fact that the Composer 3XP has specified different output impedance for Pre Out / DAC Out: 10 Ohm / 25 Ohm.
> So far I only used the Composer 3XP in DAC output mode (fixed).



Ah that explains. Yes I reverted to DAC mode for Composer.


----------



## raphaelchan

normie610 said:


> For anyone who’s using the Composer + Soloist stack, have you tried to set them up this way: Composer as pre-out, and Soloist as pure headphone amp?
> 
> I tried for the first time today, and it seems the volume is so much louder in this setup and I need to change Soloist gain to medium. Usually when the Composer is set as DAC and Soloist is set in normal mode, I’m using high gain for both Soloist and Composer. I also notice that the sound becomes even more dynamic (and V-shaped) and slightly more spacious at the expense of naturalness. Note edges becomes a bit rougher, not as “round” as the normal setup. I think the easy way to describe it is that it sounds more digital. In the end I prefer the normal setup.


my experience seems to be opposite of yours. I found using DAC out is much louder. When you said using Soloist as pure headphone you meant bypassing the volume control of Soloist. I tried that and found that composer pre out and Soloist with volume bypass is the loudest combination. my preference is using composer as pre out, soloist retains volume control and this set up sounded most natural for me.   Did I miss something?


----------



## normie610

raphaelchan said:


> I tried that and found that composer pre out and Soloist with volume bypass is the loudest combination.



Yes this is exactly what I experienced


----------



## qsk78

Did you guys play with 3rd party power supply units, either switching or linear?


----------



## normie610

qsk78 said:


> Did you guys play with 3rd party power supply units, either switching or linear?



Nope. I thought Burson’s MCPS already has its own advantage, no?


----------



## qsk78

normie610 said:


> Nope. I thought Burson’s MCPS already has its own advantage, no?


Could be, need to dive deeper and read more about them (MCPS)


----------



## Bazaar

So 2 newbie questions:

1. It looks like I'm going to stick w/ my 820s (been comparing 820 vs. 800S) but, realize I need to EQ. I'm also evaluating the RME vs. the Chord Qutest to pair up w/ my Soloist 3X (DAC eval is on spec alone at this point). RME seems to be winning, given the built-in EQ. But, if I'm going to be using the RME in DAC mode, will the EQ be applied (vs. just being applied if you're using the built-in headphone amp?

2. I've read to be sure to stop playing the music when swapping cans, but should I be turning off the Burson as well if I'm swapping between the XLR and 1/4"? Or just swapping XLR cans?

Thanks!


----------



## brif

Bazaar said:


> So 2 newbie questions:
> 
> 1. It looks like I'm going to stick w/ my 820s (been comparing 820 vs. 800S) but, realize I need to EQ. I'm also evaluating the RME vs. the Chord Qutest to pair up w/ my Soloist 3X (DAC eval is on spec alone at this point). RME seems to be winning, given the built-in EQ. But, if I'm going to be using the RME in DAC mode, will the EQ be applied (vs. just being applied if you're using the built-in headphone amp?
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, EQ works on line out, headphone, and IEM individually. So you can have a different EQ for each output set up separately. The RME is awesome you won’t regret it.

I can’t answer #2


----------



## Bazaar

That's pretty cool, thanks!


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 19, 2021)

normie610 said:


> Nope. I thought Burson’s MCPS already has its own advantage, no?


This is what Alex answered to my question about a 3rd party linear power supply:

_No, this won't work on our products. It's like putting a bigger piston engine in an electric car. It will make our products sound worst._


----------



## normie610

qsk78 said:


> This is what Alex answered to my question about a 3rd party linear power supply:
> 
> _No, this won't work on our products. It's like putting a bigger piston engine in an electric car. It will make our products sound worst._



Whoopsie daisy....it’s good that you confirmed with Alex before trying one


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> So 2 newbie questions:
> 
> 1. It looks like I'm going to stick w/ my 820s (been comparing 820 vs. 800S) but, realize I need to EQ. I'm also evaluating the RME vs. the Chord Qutest to pair up w/ my Soloist 3X (DAC eval is on spec alone at this point). RME seems to be winning, given the built-in EQ. But, if I'm going to be using the RME in DAC mode, will the EQ be applied (vs. just being applied if you're using the built-in headphone amp?
> 
> ...


Possibly a dumb question but why do you need EQ?

I have a burson conductor 3x ref in my main system for DAC and both headamp and preamp duties.  It is outstanding in SQ and functionality. 

When it came to my home office headamp i was so seriously tempted to go for an RME. But i decided to go for a Sparko Aries. Then i needed a DAC went for a Chord Qutest. Was tempted to try the burson composer. 

The Qutest/Aries combo is sublime. But it is low on features, no bluetooth, no balanced. I will get around to comparing the Chord DAC with the conductor DAC. haven't done that yet. 

I am running LCDxc, LCD3 and LCD4 at the moment. Including off an A&K SP1000M. haven't felt the need for EQ. Dont need the LCD3s any more so i must get around to selling them.


----------



## Bazaar

Good question, between reading and listening to the HD820s for my ears/preferences, they seem to benefit from EQ. The VOX Player I use on my iPhone has EQ but the interface is really wonky. I'm curious to try the RME based on what I've read about that, for the EQ capabilities.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> Good question, between reading and listening to the HD820s for my ears/preferences, they seem to benefit from EQ. The VOX Player I use on my iPhone has EQ but the interface is really wonky. I'm curious to try the RME based on what I've read about that, for the EQ capabilities.


To my ears when i switch the EQ on in my A&K SP1000M or AK70 the total available headroom drops a bit and it seems to my ears the SQ does too. But maybe  not all devices that EQ will do that. I'd try the EQ on the RME and get an audition and make sure you are happy with it. The Qutest also has those 4 filters which are effectively EQ options. I haven't tried them yet but worth a go.


----------



## Bazaar

thanks, hadn't really considered the Qutest filters as EQ, but will research that more. I don't think there's an RME dealer close enough to try it in-store, but I *think* B&H Photo allows returns without charge.


----------



## brif

Bazaar said:


> thanks, hadn't really considered the Qutest filters as EQ, but will research that more. I don't think there's an RME dealer close enough to try it in-store, but I *think* B&H Photo allows returns without charge.


I bought my RME on Amazon and it included free returns. I chose to keep it though.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B081CWQXGD


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> thanks, hadn't really considered the Qutest filters as EQ, but will research that more. I don't think there's an RME dealer close enough to try it in-store, but I *think* B&H Photo allows returns without charge.


Just to be clear I'm not dissing the RME. I almost bought one. The reviews from both the golden ear brigade and the measurement nazis at ASR are great. But you want to make sure the EQ implementation suits your requirements and that it doesnt compromise SQ. I havent tried the chord filters yet. What ive read suggests it makes subtle changes. So it might not give you the bass you want. .

If all that fails and you're still not satisfied you could try other headphones. My audeze LCDxc are spectacular and in OZ cost me a lot less than the Senn 820. In fact the LCDxc are a lot less here than the LCD3s but the performance gap is small. Reviwers say the 820s leak a lot more soung than the LCDxc. And if you don't need/ want closed back there's plenty of other options. 

Good luck i hope you find a solution


----------



## BattousaiX26 (Feb 20, 2021)

Just tried the balance output of soloist. All I can say is that it helps me discern smaller details more because I can feel the sound more rather than just hear it. I cant wait for the balance connector I ordered to use with my neo idsd to soloist to see if there will be a further performance improvement.


----------



## Bazaar

BattousaiX26 said:


> Just tried the balance output of soloist. All I can say is that it helps me discern smaller details more because I can feel the sound more rather than just hear it. I cant wait for the balance connector I ordered to use with my neo idsd to soloist to see if there will be a further performance improvement.


I definitely hear a difference switching between the RCA inputs and the 4.4mm balanced => XLR; the remote control is very handy for that 

The volume is lower on the RCA, and a bit muted (treble/highs) than the balanced (leaving the Soloist volume steady) to my ears.


----------



## Bazaar

Sam Spade said:


> Just to be clear I'm not dissing the RME. I almost bought one. The reviews from both the golden ear brigade and the measurement nazis at ASR are great. But you want to make sure the EQ implementation suits your requirements and that it doesnt compromise SQ. I havent tried the chord filters yet. What ive read suggests it makes subtle changes. So it might not give you the bass you want. .
> 
> If all that fails and you're still not satisfied you could try other headphones. My audeze LCDxc are spectacular and in OZ cost me a lot less than the Senn 820. In fact the LCDxc are a lot less here than the LCD3s but the performance gap is small. Reviwers say the 820s leak a lot more soung than the LCDxc. And if you don't need/ want closed back there's plenty of other options.
> 
> Good luck i hope you find a solution


Thanks, I appreciate the input. Planars are def on the 'want to try' list


----------



## BattousaiX26

normie610 said:


> Posted this at the Diana thread, but I guess it’s relevant to do it here as well. Brilliant sounding combo


 If you don't mind. where did you buy your cable?


----------



## normie610

BattousaiX26 said:


> If you don't mind. where did you buy your cable?



It’s Norne Audio


----------



## TomekZ

I've had the Soloist 3x for going on 5 months. For a few days I had a Conductor 3XR. I really really appreciated the Solist even more after trying Burson's twice (but with DAC) as pricey amp. My DAC is a Denafrips Pontus. This DAC was so much more delicate than the Conductor's Sabre chip implimentation. The Conductor converts all inputs to digital & adjusts gain through the Sabre chip. This colored the Pontus' signal very negatively--flattening the stage & glaring the treble. Thus, if you've a good DAC, I'd highly recommend  the Soloist over a Conductor.


----------



## Bazaar

Good to hear some perspective on the Conductor - it gets very favorable reviews, but aside from that I haven't seen a lot about it here. I was tempted as there's one FS right now, and I 'sort of' want to try BT. But I ended up going w/ the RME to pair w/ my Soloist; I figure I can add a good BT adapter if I really want it.


----------



## Sam Spade

TomekZ said:


> I've had the Soloist 3x for going on 5 months. For a few days I had a Conductor 3XR. I really really appreciated the Solist even more after trying Burson's twice (but with DAC) as pricey amp. My DAC is a Denafrips Pontus. This DAC was so much more delicate than the Conductor's Sabre chip implimentation. The Conductor converts all inputs to digital & adjusts gain through the Sabre chip. This colored the Pontus' signal very negatively--flattening the stage & glaring the treble. Thus, if you've a good DAC, I'd highly recommend  the Soloist over a Conductor.


I love my C3X and on first reading your comment i thought i'd run the chord Qutest from my Qutest/sparko aries desktop system through it to compare. But it sounds like you are saying I cant just run an analogue signal into it and have it remain analogue?


----------



## horatiu

TomekZ said:


> I've had the Soloist 3x for going on 5 months. For a few days I had a Conductor 3XR. I really really appreciated the Solist even more after trying Burson's twice (but with DAC) as pricey amp. My DAC is a Denafrips Pontus. This DAC was so much more delicate than the Conductor's Sabre chip implimentation. The Conductor converts all inputs to digital & adjusts gain through the Sabre chip. This colored the Pontus' signal very negatively--flattening the stage & glaring the treble. Thus, if you've a good DAC, I'd highly recommend  the Soloist over a Conductor.


Incidentally I am upgrading my system to Pontus + Soloist 3xp. I am happy to hear you like it.


----------



## TomekZ

As I understand, the current Conductor series only uses the DAC chip to control gain. (The previous generation of the Conductor had two volume controls: digital for the built in DAC & analogue for analogue input). Digital volume, like on a computer tosses out data when decreasing volume. The way that Burson does it to avoid loss is to upsample a 16 bit signal. See https://6moons.com/audioreview_articles/burson3/7/


----------



## JWahl

An update regarding the pairing of the HE6se V2 with the Soloist 3x.  I'm quite happy with the pairing now after both settling on the configuration of SparkoS in the input stage and V6 Vivid in the Volume stage, and replacing the stock cable with a relatively affordable aftermarket cable.  I originally did the latter because I didn't like the feel of the stock cable, but it actually fixed a lot of the treble issues I was having before.  It now slightly reminds me of when I had the HE-1000 V1 as a loaner about 5 years ago, but with more intimacy and focus.  If someone is on the fence about the SparkoS because of price, I recommend just getting a single pair to start with, as you may prefer it anyways like I did.  I'll probably end up selling the extra pair eventually, or trading it for V6 classics to try.

With SparkoS in both positions the sound is very clean with a little more refined treble, but it seems to lose some energy with macro-dynamic swings.  This is a similar reason I preferred the sound-signature of the Modius over the RME, too-flat dynamics.  Likewise, V6 Vivid in both positions is too much of a good thing and makes it a little too diffuse and loses some texture.  Mixing the two gives the best of both worlds, so to speak, and results in a nicely balanced sound with the HE6se V2.  Because I preferred the Modius in this chain still, I've already returned the Neo iDSD, and I'm currently waiting on a replacement Bifrost 2 to arrive, hopefully by next Wednesday.  The Neo is still really good if the HD-650 is a primary headphones, but it's just not really "meaty" enough with this particular chain.  The HD-650 can be a little bloated below the midrange, so this makes sense.


----------



## Bazaar

Glad to hear it @JWahl, interesting you split the Sparkos amps. I bought my Soloist used with them already installed and like the sound, but I should/will play around a bit.

And, thanks to you, my RME arrived yesterday  So far so good; I haven't played w/ the PEQ yet, just left the EQ off. But soon!


----------



## normie610

JWahl said:


> An update regarding the pairing of the HE6se V2 with the Soloist 3x.  I'm quite happy with the pairing now after both settling on the configuration of SparkoS in the input stage and V6 Vivid in the Volume stage, and replacing the stock cable with a relatively affordable aftermarket cable.  I originally did the latter because I didn't like the feel of the stock cable, but it actually fixed a lot of the treble issues I was having before.  It now slightly reminds me of when I had the HE-1000 V1 as a loaner about 5 years ago, but with more intimacy and focus.  If someone is on the fence about the SparkoS because of price, I recommend just getting a single pair to start with, as you may prefer it anyways like I did.  I'll probably end up selling the extra pair eventually, or trading it for V6 classics to try.
> 
> With SparkoS in both positions the sound is very clean with a little more refined treble, but it seems to lose some energy with macro-dynamic swings.  This is a similar reason I preferred the sound-signature of the Modius over the RME, too-flat dynamics.  Likewise, V6 Vivid in both positions is too much of a good thing and makes it a little too diffuse and loses some texture.  Mixing the two gives the best of both worlds, so to speak, and results in a nicely balanced sound with the HE6se V2.  Because I preferred the Modius in this chain still, I've already returned the Neo iDSD, and I'm currently waiting on a replacement Bifrost 2 to arrive, hopefully by next Wednesday.  The Neo is still really good if the HD-650 is a primary headphones, but it's just not really "meaty" enough with this particular chain.  The HD-650 can be a little bloated below the midrange, so this makes sense.



I haven’t tried 4 Sparkos in Soloist, but I did have the same setup with you, and I liked the sound (I also swapped a pair of Vivids with Sparkos in Composer). Now I’m back to all Vivids in both Soloist and Composer and prefer this setup for the time being. All Vivids setup pushes the vocals back a couple of rows, but upper mids and lower treble sound a bit more natural than Sparkos. Plus it does have better low end impact and fullness (contrary to my earlier findings). Maybe this is an effect of a less pronounced treble section.


----------



## BattousaiX26

JWahl said:


> An update regarding the pairing of the HE6se V2 with the Soloist 3x.  I'm quite happy with the pairing now after both settling on the configuration of SparkoS in the input stage and V6 Vivid in the Volume stage, and replacing the stock cable with a relatively affordable aftermarket cable.  I originally did the latter because I didn't like the feel of the stock cable, but it actually fixed a lot of the treble issues I was having before.  It now slightly reminds me of when I had the HE-1000 V1 as a loaner about 5 years ago, but with more intimacy and focus.  If someone is on the fence about the SparkoS because of price, I recommend just getting a single pair to start with, as you may prefer it anyways like I did.  I'll probably end up selling the extra pair eventually, or trading it for V6 classics to try.
> 
> With SparkoS in both positions the sound is very clean with a little more refined treble, but it seems to lose some energy with macro-dynamic swings.  This is a similar reason I preferred the sound-signature of the Modius over the RME, too-flat dynamics.  Likewise, V6 Vivid in both positions is too much of a good thing and makes it a little too diffuse and loses some texture.  Mixing the two gives the best of both worlds, so to speak, and results in a nicely balanced sound with the HE6se V2.  Because I preferred the Modius in this chain still, I've already returned the Neo iDSD, and I'm currently waiting on a replacement Bifrost 2 to arrive, hopefully by next Wednesday.  The Neo is still really good if the HD-650 is a primary headphones, but it's just not really "meaty" enough with this particular chain.  The HD-650 can be a little bloated below the midrange, so this makes sense.


Is the neo on 1.35v firmware? The updated firmware has more meat than the older firmware on the neo idsd.


----------



## JWahl (Feb 27, 2021)

BattousaiX26 said:


> Is the neo on 1.35v firmware? The updated firmware has more meat than the older firmware on the neo idsd.


It was.  I didn't think it was at first, but it actually shipped with the 1.35 update installed.  I would have kept it a little longer since Bloom Audio's return period is a more generous 30 days and I wanted to compare it directly to the Bifrost 2, but some unexpected expenses came up.  My landlord stopped using their third-party utility management service, so I had to switch all my utilities into my name and pay all the associated deposits all at once.  Mildly annoying, to say the least.

Edit: I should clarify that I still think the Neo is a great DAC in it's price-range, and there's still some things that it does better than the Modius.  My formal review still stands.  The Modius is also terrific at it's budget price-point, and I'm thinking (or hoping) the Bifrost 2 will likely fit the complete HE-6se centered system better.  In this case, it's more about the source's complete musical cohesiveness than the competency of any one isolated part.


----------



## qsk78

Why don't you try burson Composer 3 XP? Nice synergy with the Soloist.


----------



## JWahl (Feb 28, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> Why don't you try burson Composer 3 XP? Nice synergy with the Soloist.



Partly price, and partly because if I was going to go that route for about the same price, I'd just get a Conductor 3X Reference or the 3XP for considerably less.  My personal philosophy toward DACs at the moment is that if they're priced over about $1,000 USD, they need to have some kind of unique "gimmick" to justify the price.  Whether that be Schiit or Chord's unique DAC implementations, or the RME's many genuinely useful DSP features.  I suppose the swappable op-amps could be considered a useful feature of the Composer as well.  Living with the Modius for awhile at $200 also really skews the value perception for everything else in terms of basic delta-sigma DACs.  I've also been curious of the Cayin idac-6 mk2 and the Matrix Mini-i Pro 3, but not enough to spend my own money on it upfront.  The later has a very nice screen built in and has limited streaming capabilities.  The Cayin has an optional tube-buffer stage.  They're both just under $1,000 USD.  I'm probably a little partial to the Schiit multibit sound since I've owned the Yggdrasil and Gungnir multibit before, so I'm familiar with the "house sound".  In contrast, the Soloist 3XP earns it's price premium for me due to its generous power output, relatively compact size, unique volume-control implementation, and tune-ability via op-amps.  I can't think of much of anything on the market right now that combines all 4 of those points.

EDIT:  One other philosophical nitpick about the Composer.  IMO, the decision to use the MCPS (high-quality switching supply) is one that is most beneficial to dedicated amplification circuits like the Soloist, where large and near-instantaneous power delivery is more desirable than the potential trade-off of harmonics generated beyond the audible spectrum.  In the Composer, that makes less sense versus a true linear power supply.  Although, I can understand the benefits of doing so from a business economics standpoint; it's more efficient to have parts which can apply to multiple product models and the design process is more streamlined.  What might be more interesting to me, especially given that I liked the Neo with the TI 1793 DAC, would be one of the older Conductor units as a DAC or maybe even the older DA-160, both of which used linear power supplies and are available with the 1793 DAC.   The DA-160 only used the 1793, whereas the older Conductors had the option of that or the Sabre DAC.  The only downside to those is no balanced output.  I suspect the older DA-160 might benefit from a modern USB-SPDIF interface, though.

https://6moons.com/audioreviews/burson6/1.html


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 1, 2021)

.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 2, 2021)

Oh so @JWahl and everyone, if you have a great DAC and a cd collection there are some stunning old school CD transports out there that i think equal the best new models as transports. Except maybe the PS Audio's PerfectWave transport and PerfectWave DirectStream DAC and top end Chord. Ive even thought about modding the electronics on my cambridge audio 840C  with sparko/burson gear. Ill start a thread on it. But my circa1990 marantz CD80 is stunning as a player and even better as a transport. It will play the most scratched discs imaginable. As a source for the qutest it is unbeatable.  I modded the CD80 with a new Philips TDA1541A S2 double crown d/a converter, burson op amps and low jitter clock, new caps.That improved it as a player but As a player/dac It isnt as detailed as my cambridge audio 840C or chord Qutest but it has a beautiful timbre and realism with simple acoustic music. BTW the chord qutest is astonishing. Unbeatable Detail and musicality.


JWahl said:


> Partly price, and partly because if I was going to go that route for about the same price, I'd just get a Conductor 3X Reference or the 3XP for considerably less.  My personal philosophy toward DACs at the moment is that if they're priced over about $1,000 USD, they need to have some kind of unique "gimmick" to justify the price.  Whether that be Schiit or Chord's unique DAC implementations, or the RME's many genuinely useful DSP features.  I suppose the swappable op-amps could be considered a useful feature of the Composer as well.  Living with the Modius for awhile at $200 also really skews the value perception for everything else in terms of basic delta-sigma DACs.  I've also been curious of the Cayin idac-6 mk2 and the Matrix Mini-i Pro 3, but not enough to spend my own money on it upfront.  The later has a very nice screen built in and has limited streaming capabilities.  The Cayin has an optional tube-buffer stage.  They're both just under $1,000 USD.  I'm probably a little partial to the Schiit multibit sound since I've owned the Yggdrasil and Gungnir multibit before, so I'm familiar with the "house sound".  In contrast, the Soloist 3XP earns it's price premium for me due to its generous power output, relatively compact size, unique volume-control implementation, and tune-ability via op-amps.  I can't think of much of anything on the market right now that combines all 4 of those points.
> 
> EDIT:  One other philosophical nitpick about the Composer.  IMO, the decision to use the MCPS (high-quality switching supply) is one that is most beneficial to dedicated amplification circuits like the Soloist, where large and near-instantaneous power delivery is more desirable than the potential trade-off of harmonics generated beyond the audible spectrum.  In the Composer, that makes less sense versus a true linear power supply.  Although, I can understand the benefits of doing so from a business economics standpoint; it's more efficient to have parts which can apply to multiple product models and the design process is more streamlined.  What might be more interesting to me, especially given that I liked the Neo with the TI 1793 DAC, would be one of the older Conductor units as a DAC or maybe even the older DA-160, both of which used linear power supplies and are available with the 1793 DAC.   The DA-160 only used the 1793, whereas the older Conductors had the option of that or the Sabre DAC.  The only downside to those is no balanced output.  I suspect the older DA-160 might benefit from a modern USB-SPDIF interface, though.
> 
> https://6moons.com/audioreviews/burson6/1.html



Just go the Qutest and mscaler


----------



## Bazaar

Qutest in the FS for $1300 🤪


----------



## JWahl

Sam Spade said:


> Oh so @JWahl and everyone, if you have a great DAC and a cd collection there are some stunning old school CD transports out there that i think equal the best new models as transports. Except maybe the PS Audio's PerfectWave transport and PerfectWave DirectStream DAC and top end Chord. Ive even thought about modding the electronics on my cambridge audio 840C  with sparko/burson gear. Ill start a thread on it. But my circa1990 marantz CD80 is stunning as a player and even better as a transport. It will play the most scratched discs imaginable. As a source for the qutest it is unbeatable.  I modded that with a new Philips TDA1541A S2 double crown d/a converter, burson op amps,   new caps.That improved it as a player but As a player/dac It isnt as detailed as my cambridge audio 840C or chord Qutest but it has a beautiful timbre and realism with simple acoustic music. BTW the chord qutest is astonishing. Unbeatable Detail and musicality.
> 
> 
> Just go the Qutest and mscaler


I'd really like to hear one of those TDA1541A designs some more one day.  I'm pretty sure I already have at a meet in one of the AMR CD players.  Probably the best sounding overall setup I've heard at a meet (twice), but it was also paired high-end Eddie Current DHT tube amps both times.  I thought it sounded much better than the Chord Dave (without m-scaler) at the same meet, but that was only out of the headphone output of the Dave, so it's not really a fair comparison. 

The M-Scaler is super interesting in theory, but I feel like for the price I could probably design my own similar device, and add some other useful DSP features into it as well and save a big chunk of money.  Granted, it would be my own filter designs, and not Rob Watts' filters.  Or for even less money, I could build a dedicated embedded streamer using (paid) HQPlayer software, which has a large selection of custom digital filters, including 1 and 2 million tap Sinc filters.  There's several on another forum that have compared the HQPlayer filters favorably to the M-Scaler.  Either would really have to wait until well after I graduate and have some significant free time on my hands once again.  The latter (a processing streamer) is also a lot more time-realistic than trying to design a high-end DSP box from the ground up.  I think the HQPlayer software is around $250, but when you compare it to the price of an M-Scaler, it seems like a bargain, assuming the hardware is up to the processing task of the high-tap filters.


----------



## Sam Spade

So i've got the Burson Conductor 3x but i'm annoyed that if i run a DAC into it, then it digitises the signal to adjust the volume and the turns it back to analogue, possibly obliterating or at least modifying the DACs signal character?

Fortunately I love the CX3 ref in my main system, it;s a DAC, head amp and preamp all in one, and awesome for music and stereo AV. And I've replaced my musical fidelity Nuvista pre with it. Never thought i'd part with that #176/500 https://hometheaterreview.com/musical-fidelity-nu-vista-preamp-reviewed/


Bazaar said:


> Qutest in the FS for $1300 🤪


Yeah, it cost me $1750 $US which is $2250 AU shopped and insured from hong kong, full warranty.


----------



## Sam Spade

So i've got the Burson Conductor 3x but i'm annoyed that if i run a separate DAC into it, then it digitises the signal to adjust the volume and the turns it back to analogue, possibly obliterating or at least modifying the burson DACs sabre ESS signal character or the input DAC? Is that true? Help for a novice welcome.

Fortunately I love the CX3 ref in my main system, it;s a DAC, head amp and preamp all in one, and awesome for music and stereo AV. Runs my LCDxc and LCD4's and LCD3s (which) I must sell. Takes my rotel RB1080 power amp and dali towers to a new level as well. And I've replaced my musical fidelity Nuvista pre with it. Never thought i'd part with that It's legendary and the most beautiful thing I've owned in form and function. But no headphone jack, Bluetooth, etc, and the Burson CX3 shades it for SQ. The nuvista is  #176/500, it's a great story. I'd love to keep it but I think I'm selling it.
https://hometheaterreview.com/musical-fidelity-nu-vista-preamp-reviewed/

Then I needed to upgrade my home office. I thought about the composer and soloist. But while the soloist might shade the conductor as a head amp, the composer only has one SABRE32/ESS9038Q2M DAC chip. The conductor has fully balanced with one DAC chip per channel.  Pure Class-A and fully discrete SABRE32/ESS9038Q2M DAC and XMOS USB receiver chips are the most advanced and expensive in the industry. There are two ESS9038 DAC chips in the  C3 Reference and its USB receiver comes with customised driver by Thesycon, Germany. I mean I'm not sure i'd pick the difference as a dac between the Conductor or composer but ya know.......

Some owners have said that the burson implementation of the SABRE32 is glarey in the treble and flattens the sound stage, I haven't found that at all, but with Sennheiser 8XX or some other non planars  I might.

I've also slapped some sparko pro opamps in my Comductor. Significant improvement. still love the V6 pros both classic and vivid.

Anyway home office a Sparko Aries ex review sample landed in my lap. All analogue. needed a DAC decided on a Chord Qutest. The golden ear brigade love it. The measurement Nazis at ASR love it too. It's win win. I adore the industrial design too. plus I might inherit some cash and buy a m-scaler. 

The Qutest is seriously good. I almost bought an RME ADI2 DAC but all I needed was a DAC, not an amp. so I picked a budget and put it all into what I thought would be the best no frills DAC.  The Sparko Aries is sublime. Neither have a remote which shirts me, but on my home office desk it doesn't matter.

Im looking to upgrade my Marantz CD80 and Cambridge 840c further with sparko and maybe some burson components. If I think it can get me close to the Qutest/mscaler.

_The custom filter is built on an Analog Devices “Blackfin” 32-bit DSP chip running upsampling software provided by a company called Anagram Technologies. Cambridge calls the filter algorithm Adaptive Time Filtering (ATF), presumably because the filter is optimized for time-domain response (conventional digital filters are optimized for frequencydomain response). The filter upsamples the 44.1kHz/16-bit audio from the CD (or external source) to 384kHz/24-bit. Dual Analog Devices 24-bit DACs convert the digital data to analog signals differentially. That is, the left and right channels are each split in the digital domain to create balanced signals, and converted to analog with two DACs per channel (one for each phase of the balanced signal). This technique reduces DAC-induced distortion (artifacts common to both halves of the balanced signal cancel due to common-mode rejection) and lowers the noise floor. It requires, however, double the number of DACs and analog output stages compared with conventional conversion. Another benefit of differential DACs is that a balanced signal is created without the penalty of a phase splitter in the analog domain. This is the right way to create a balanced output signal from a digital source, and one that is rarely used because of the additional expense.  
https://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/cambridge-audio-azur-840c-cd-player_

Josh, I'll ask you more about HQ player next post and tell you more about some of the TDA Marantz stuff I got to play with in another post. 

Oh another thing, it's amazing how close the Astell and Kern AKSP1000M is to the desktop gear for a portable. It isn't cheap but if I could have one player/dac/amp, it would be A&K  SP1000M even runs my LCD4s with a balanced cable, just a little shy on headroom but close to perfect.


----------



## MakubexGB

JWahl said:


> An update regarding the pairing of the HE6se V2 with the Soloist 3x.  I'm quite happy with the pairing now after both settling on the configuration of SparkoS in the input stage and V6 Vivid in the Volume stage, and replacing the stock cable with a relatively affordable aftermarket cable.  I originally did the latter because I didn't like the feel of the stock cable, but it actually fixed a lot of the treble issues I was having before.  It now slightly reminds me of when I had the HE-1000 V1 as a loaner about 5 years ago, but with more intimacy and focus.  If someone is on the fence about the SparkoS because of price, I recommend just getting a single pair to start with, as you may prefer it anyways like I did.  I'll probably end up selling the extra pair eventually, or trading it for V6 classics to try.
> 
> With SparkoS in both positions the sound is very clean with a little more refined treble, but it seems to lose some energy with macro-dynamic swings.  This is a similar reason I preferred the sound-signature of the Modius over the RME, too-flat dynamics.  Likewise, V6 Vivid in both positions is too much of a good thing and makes it a little too diffuse and loses some texture.  Mixing the two gives the best of both worlds, so to speak, and results in a nicely balanced sound with the HE6se V2.  Because I preferred the Modius in this chain still, I've already returned the Neo iDSD, and I'm currently waiting on a replacement Bifrost 2 to arrive, hopefully by next Wednesday.  The Neo is still really good if the HD-650 is a primary headphones, but it's just not really "meaty" enough with this particular chain.  The HD-650 can be a little bloated below the midrange, so this makes sense.


Hey JWahl, about the stock cable you replaced, are you referring to the power cable? Also, what were the treble issues you were having?

I ask because in my case, compared to the Topping A90 the Soloist replaced, I feel like the mids, especially upper mids, seem to be much more forward. A bit too much. It can become fatiguing. At least when paired with my Verite Closed, which are not bright headphones by any means. Right now I'm using all Vivid opamps so I'm hoping that playing around with the V6 Classics and the Sparkos will remedy this. I have a pair of each of the opamps on the way.

Currently I'm using a Modius to feed the Soloist but it'll soon be replaced by a Composer 3XP.


----------



## JWahl

MakubexGB said:


> Hey JWahl, about the stock cable you replaced, are you referring to the power cable? Also, what were the treble issues you were having?
> 
> I ask because in my case, compared to the Topping A90 the Soloist replaced, I feel like the mids, especially upper mids, seem to be much more forward. A bit too much. It can become fatiguing. At least when paired with my Verite Closed, which are not bright headphones by any means. Right now I'm using all Vivid opamps so I'm hoping that playing around with the V6 Classics and the Sparkos will remedy this. I have a pair of each of the opamps on the way.
> 
> Currently I'm using a Modius to feed the Soloist but it'll soon be replaced by a Composer 3XP.


Sorry, I should have clarified.  I was referring to the headphone cable for the HE6-SE V2.  With the stock cable, the upper treble sounded a little metallic and hashy, or just less natural.  I think the stock cable is either inadequately specified, or maybe it had some poor connections or solder joints.  Usually I don't find cables to make difference if at all unless there is some other problem with them.  The HE-6SE can still be a touch bright at the very top, but the quality of it sounds more natural now.  

For your experience, It may be because true mids on the Soloist are a little laid back, which may make the upper mids seem perceptually more present.  That's part of why I ended up sticking with the Modius for now, because the Neo iDSD exaggerated that quality a bit.  Definitely experiment with the op-amps when you get them.  As I mentioned, I think I've settled on the V6 Vivid in the volume-stage, and SparkoS in the input buffer.  

I'll swap some more once the replacement Bifrost 2 arrives (hopefully tomorrow), just to make sure the synergy stays the same.  I'm kind of curious about the Classics also.  I'll probably put up a trade-ad in the next few days to see if anyone wants to swap a pair of Classics for a pair of SparkoS.  The Classics were my least preferred in the Fun (with the HD-650), but that could very well change with the Soloist and HE-6SE.  It (the Soloist) does seem to respond to the op-amp changes a little differently than the Fun did.


----------



## MakubexGB

JWahl said:


> Sorry, I should have clarified.  I was referring to the headphone cable for the HE6-SE V2.  With the stock cable, the upper treble sounded a little metallic and hashy, or just less natural.  I think the stock cable is either inadequately specified, or maybe it had some poor connections or solder joints.  Usually I don't find cables to make difference if at all unless there is some other problem with them.  The HE-6SE can still be a touch bright at the very top, but the quality of it sounds more natural now.
> 
> For your experience, It may be because true mids on the Soloist are a little laid back, which may make the upper mids seem perceptually more present.  That's part of why I ended up sticking with the Modius for now, because the Neo iDSD exaggerated that quality a bit.  Definitely experiment with the op-amps when you get them.  As I mentioned, I think I've settled on the V6 Vivid in the volume-stage, and SparkoS in the input buffer.
> 
> I'll swap some more once the replacement Bifrost 2 arrives (hopefully tomorrow), just to make sure the synergy stays the same.  I'm kind of curious about the Classics also.  I'll probably put up a trade-ad in the next few days to see if anyone wants to swap a pair of Classics for a pair of SparkoS.  The Classics were my least preferred in the Fun (with the HD-650), but that could very well change with the Soloist and HE-6SE.  It (the Soloist) does seem to respond to the op-amp changes a little differently than the Fun did.


Gotcha, that makes more sense. 

If I decide not to use the Classics and you haven't found someone to trade with by the time I'm done, I'll hit you up. It'll be a little while since I just placed my order yesterday.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 3, 2021)

JWahl said:


> I'd really like to hear one of those TDA1541A designs some more one day.  I'm pretty sure I already have at a meet in one of the AMR CD players.  Probably the best sounding overall setup I've heard at a meet (twice), but it was also paired high-end Eddie Current DHT tube amps both times.  I thought it sounded much better than the Chord Dave (without m-scaler) at the same meet, but that was only out of the headphone output of the Dave, so it's not really a fair comparison.
> 
> The M-Scaler is super interesting in theory, but I feel like for the price I could probably design my own similar device, and add some other useful DSP features into it as well and save a big chunk of money.  Granted, it would be my own filter designs, and not Rob Watts' filters.  Or for even less money, I could build a dedicated embedded streamer using (paid) HQPlayer software, which has a large selection of custom digital filters, including 1 and 2 million tap Sinc filters.  There's several on another forum that have compared the HQPlayer filters favorably to the M-Scaler.  Either would really have to wait until well after I graduate and have some significant free time on my hands once again.  The latter (a processing streamer) is also a lot more time-realistic than trying to design a high-end DSP box from the ground up.  I think the HQPlayer software is around $250, but when you compare it to the price of an M-Scaler, it seems like a bargain, assuming the hardware is up to the processing task of the high-tap filters.


so I have an intel core i5 7400 CPU@3GHz 64 bit, 8 gig of ram in a lenovo box, with the OEM 2 terabyte seagate ripped out with a 2nd doubled up clone in a USB caddy gradually ripping all my CDs to FLAC. internal 250 gig solid state HDD. I may be able to upgrade the RAM, SSD and CPU if essential, or a sound card if required, I think mines integrated on the motherboard along with the graphics.

any advice on a HQplayer that I can run on my PC into my chord Qutest? Happy to pay for something quality. It's gotta be cheaper than a m-scaler and It won't be an extra box I have to explain to my wife  This is completely new territory for me. CD Ripping started so I could put all my CDs lossless onto my Astell and Kern SP1000M for portable and car use, but now in my home office I could use my PC as the source via USB to the Qutest/sparko Aries/LCD4s

point me in the right direction experts, noting I really want something plug and play, and while between 1990 and 2010 I was building/assembling my own PC's I'm now way out of touch.

@JWahl , I'll post some more on the TDA stuff later with pics


----------



## JWahl (Mar 3, 2021)

Sam Spade said:


> so I have an intel core i5 7400 CPU@3GHz 64 bit, 8 gig of ram in a lenovo box, with the OEM 2 terabyte seagate ripped out with a 2nd doubled up clone in a USB caddy gradually ripping all my CDs to FLAC. internal 250 gig solid state HDD. I may be able to upgrade the RAM, SSD and CPU if essential, or a sound card if required, I think mines integrated on the motherboard along with the graphics.
> 
> any advice on a HQplayer that I can run on my PC into my chord Qutest? Happy to pay for something quality. It's gotta be cheaper than a m-scaler and It won't be an extra box I have to explain to my wife  This is completely new territory for me. CD Ripping started so I could put all my CDs lossless onto my Astell and Kern SP1000M for portable and car use, but now in my home office I could use my PC as the source via USB to the Qutest/sparko Aries/LCD4s
> 
> ...



The main thing you'd probably want if you're running the high-tap filters is a dedicated GPU (graphics).  The GPU processes similarly to an FPGA in the sense that they can process a lot of mathematical operations in parallel (matrix math) which is helpful for filter computation.  The creator and the bulk of the user base are active on the Audiophile Style forum (formerly Computer Audiophile), so they might be a better source for more specific questions.  Or the site for the software itself.  Any other questions, just PM me so we're not getting too off topic here.  FWIW, you can download a free trial to test it out and see how it runs.  The trial is limited to 30 minutes of run-time at a time.

Also, It ran fine on my 3 year old 17" Lenovo workstation laptop, but that has a dedicated NVidia Quadro GPU, which is specifically geared toward numerical computations.  I've tried to run it on my new M1 Mac Mini, but I haven't been able to get it to work right yet.

https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/topic/19715-hq-player/

https://www.signalyst.com/consumer.html


----------



## sabloke

Another raving review of the new Soloist: 

Can't wait to listen to it. The local dealer is bringing a unit soon so it's show time within a week or so!


----------



## MakubexGB

sabloke said:


> Another raving review of the new Soloist:
> 
> Can't wait to listen to it. The local dealer is bringing a unit soon so it's show time within a week or so!



One thing I'd like to point out is that at least with my Dunu SA6 on low gain, even though the noise floor is very low and IEMs are totally viable, it's still there. So at least from my limited experience (since I only have the one IEM), there is a very easy to hear low volume white noise floor a low to moderate volumes on low gain.


----------



## sabloke

MakubexGB said:


> One thing I'd like to point out is that at least with my Dunu SA6 on low gain, even though the noise floor is very low and IEMs are totally viable, it's still there. So at least from my limited experience (since I only have the one IEM), there is a very easy to hear low volume white noise floor a low to moderate volumes on low gain.



My IER-Z1R is not sensitive at all and I can always listen to it straight from the RME DAC, which is stupid quiet, especially on the IEM port. I just feel that the large Z1R is not giving its best from the RME and that's why I'm looking at getting the Soloist.


----------



## MakubexGB

sabloke said:


> My IER-Z1R is not sensitive at all and I can always listen to it straight from the RME DAC, which is stupid quiet, especially on the IEM port. I just feel that the large Z1R is not giving its best from the RME and that's why I'm looking at getting the Soloist.


The Soloist is still good for IEM. I just want to set expectations because in the review the guy made it seem like it was so hard to hear at first he didn't even noticed it. At least with my unit and my IEMs, I can easily notice it but it's a very quiet white noise sound, not an issue, but it's there.


----------



## brif

I just got Celestee, and on medium gain my soloist has a very present hiss. It disappears on low gain. I can’t hear it on any gain setting with Arya (much less sensitive). I haven’t tested IEMs.


----------



## SQ13

hiss is definitely noticeable on medium gain, especially on sensitive iems. I tested with shure846 and sony ier-z1r on low gain and hardly hear it in a totally quiet room and no music playing


----------



## sabloke

Any hiss with active speakers/monitors?


----------



## JWahl (Mar 4, 2021)

Following up regarding source pairings with the Soloist 3X.  I received my replacement Bifrost 2 yesterday and it's working like a charm.  I've posted more detailed thoughts on the DAC in the Bifrost 2 thread, but so far this is my favorite pairing yet the Soloist 3X, at least the the HE6-SE V2.  Although I don't have the Neo iDSD on hand anymore, I think that might still pair better with the HD-650 if it's your primary headphone.  It's kind of difficult to judge, though, because I've become so adapted to the HE6-SE that the HD-650 sounds really congested and veiled.  It never ceases to amaze me how the brain can adapt to a headphone over time, though.  Same thing happened when I had the Elear.  It took me awhile to adjust back the the HD-650.

Without re-hashing everything from the other thread, I really like synergy of the total chain.  The Bifrost 2 brings the warmth and body I expected when paired with the Soloist 3X, although upper-mids can still be a little energetic and there's a very slight smokiness/haziness to the sound.  What really stands out in the full-chain is how well the transient energy of sounds are articulated (aka amplitude or ASDR envelope).  The Bifrost 2 is head and shoulders above competition in this regard the both the Soloist 3X and HE6-SE communicate this very faithfully.  It makes the rhythms really groove (where applicable) and can make you really stop micro-analyzing everything and just enjoy the music, despite some minor flaws. 

The Neo iDSD had a similar quality regarding transient energy to a degree and was one of the things I liked about it, but not really on the same level as the Bifrost 2.  The Neo iDSD was also leaner and cleaner in general.  Sometimes the setup (with the Bifrost 2) can be a touch bloomier in the lower midrange than I prefer, but tube-heads would probably enjoy the slight coloration.  I went through swapping op-amps again with the Bifrost 2 and still preferred the V6 Vivid in volume stage with SparkoS in the input buffer.  It just yields the most natural and balanced tonality to my ears.  I definitely lost some sleep last night as the "one more song" effect is very strong with this setup.

Side note: some of the upper-midrange energy is probably just the HE-6SE itself.  I ran a frequency-sweep test yesterday, and I was surprised to hear just how perceptibly lumpy the upper-mids and highs are.  I suppose they have to sufficiently differentiate it from the Susvara.  I haven't had the pleasure of hearing the Susvara, but others have said the HE-6SE is reasonably close when you consider the price gap.  I'll have to find a good eq software for Mac and see if I can play with smoothing out the upper registers a bit, and maybe pad experimentation to bring out the sub-bass in the HE-6SE.

I think I can finally say I'm satisfied with my setup for awhile, as long as finances don't necessitate I have to sell something.  For perspective, I can say I'm getting more involvement and enjoyment out of this chain than the most expensive full chain I've owned:  The HD800 (Paid $1,100), Trafomatic Head 2 (Paid $2,000), Schiit Yggrasil (Paid $2,400) and iFi iUSB 3.0 (Paid $400).  Not bad for less than half the total cost.


----------



## Bazaar

Any thoughts compared to the ADI-2?


----------



## JWahl

Bazaar said:


> Any thoughts compared to the ADI-2?



I was hesitant to include a direct comparison with the full chain, since I didn't have the HE-6SE when I had the ADI-2.  I general, I think their design philosophy is much different.  The RME is exceptionally clean, smooth, and measures very well in terms of noise and THD.  The features are also genuinely useful to me; I do miss them.  It's just that when I downgraded to the Modius temporarily, I found the Modius to be more engaging in the sense of rhythm and dynamics, despite using the same DAC chip.  The Bifrost 2 kind of takes that trait to 11, but also isn't quite as technically clean as either the RME or the Modius.  The Modius kind of sits in between the two in general presentation.  I had the RME for at least 6 months, and I noticed that I didn't really listen to music as much as I used to, and that's what the strange thing was to me.  In isolation, I couldn't really find any serious fault with the RME.  

It wasn't until the direct comparison that I noticed the difference in the engagement factor.  Despite the top-notch engineering and great features, it just didn't pull me into the music as much as the others, and that's really the  #1 priority for me.  To be fair, I think that in a pro-audio environment that RME is tailored to, you wouldn't want to be distracted or "entranced" by the music when you're trying to critically listen during monitoring, so I think the flat presentation may be intentional for that reason.  I just try to avoid calling it "sterile" because that conjures up images of being thin and bright to me, and the RME has a generally pleasing and agreeable neutrality to the frequency spectrum which makes that engagement factor so difficult to catch on it's own.


----------



## Bazaar

NOW you tell me  

Interesting to hear,  appreciate your observations.


----------



## JWahl

Bazaar said:


> NOW you tell me
> 
> Interesting to hear,  appreciate your observations.


Of course, this is just one person's opinion, and I still think it's a terrific choice in its price range compared to a lot of stuff out there.  The differences in modern DACs in general are fairly nitpicky, which is why I didn't feel like I was missing too much with the Modius.   There's also the possibility that the HD-650 wasn't resolving all of the technical ability that the RME is actually capable of, and thus the technical differences and nuances between it and the Modius seemed less apparent.  It would be interesting to re-evaluate it with the HE-6SE in play.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> differences in modern DACs in general are fairly nitpicky


that is so true


----------



## RenEh (Mar 5, 2021)

Does anyone know how this compares to the Flux FA-12? I'm trying to decide between the two. Price point of the Burson is very similar when on sale.

Does anyone know what the landed cost of the Burson was after customs/brokerage? Thanks!

My chain is pi2aes->Ares 2->THX 789->Ananda Balanced right now.


----------



## MakubexGB

RenEh said:


> Does anyone know how this compares to the Flux FA-12? I'm trying to decide between the two. Price point of the Burson is very similar when on sale.
> 
> Does anyone know what the landed cost of the Burson was after customs/brokerage? Thanks!
> 
> My chain is pi2aes->Ares 2->THX 789->Ananda Balanced right now.


Are you located in the USA?


----------



## RenEh (Mar 5, 2021)

MakubexGB said:


> Are you located in the USA?


No, in Canada. I haven't seen a Get Backers reference in decades lol.


----------



## MakubexGB

RenEh said:


> No, in Canada. I haven't seen a Get Backers reference in decades lol.


😄 It's cool that you recognize it. I did choose it as my online handle about a couple decades ago.


----------



## KevP

Bonddam said:


> Should be an Allen key. If you don’t want to wait just go get it at hardware store.


Yes, the manual says there should be one, as well as a spare fuse. Not in the box for mine, which arrived today. Not impressed.


----------



## MakubexGB

KevP said:


> Yes, the manual says there should be one, as well as a spare fuse. Not in the box for mine, which arrived today. Not impressed.


Where did you get yours from?


----------



## KevP

flitcroft said:


> Thanks for the education. After I wrote that I realized that it makes sense if you are playing files rather than using streaming services. In that case, they act as a network drive and make perfect sense. (Duh!) What throws me off is seeing every new streamer talk about Spotify, Tidal  / MQA, etc. That part seems strange to me when you can use a phone as your audio source and get nearly lossless quality over Bluetooth.


Or connect a high quality DAP as I’ve done via the XLR inputs, streaming Tidal Masters over Wifi and accessing the 10,000 tracks I have stored on the player.


----------



## normie610

KevP said:


> Or connect a high quality DAP as I’ve done via the XLR inputs, streaming Tidal Masters over Wifi and accessing the 10,000 tracks I have stored on the player.


I do this except I put a DAC in the middle. I did try the exact setup you mentioned, but there’s an improvement in sound (minimal but noticeable) when I have an external DAC.


----------



## KevP

Swisstoni said:


> Hi
> Just received my Burson soloist 3x, running rca from a hugo 2 and a pair of meze empyreans. Didn't expect to need to run in high gain to be honest ! My knowledge of amp power output and headphone requirements isn't the best but I would have expected low to medium gain would have been sufficient. My hugo 2 headphone out seems louder than the soloist. Am I misunderstanding something or do I have an issue to worry about ?


Just received my Soloist and was also really surprised that the gain and/or volume needed to be so high. So much do that I couldn’t hear anything at what I thought would be normal-ish volume at thought there was something wrong with it.


----------



## MakubexGB

KevP said:


> Just received my Soloist and was also really surprised that the gain and/or volume needed to be so high. So much do that I couldn’t hear anything at what I thought would be normal-ish volume at thought there was something wrong with it.


At what gain setting did you feel it was too quiet? Even at high?


----------



## sabloke (Mar 6, 2021)

I was thinking, do I buy the Soloist 3XP or should I wait for the 3XR version?


----------



## normie610

sabloke said:


> I was thinking, do I buy the Soloist 3XP or should I wait for the 3XR version?


Isn‘t the term “Reference” used to differentiate between single and dual DAC chips? If yes, then there should be no Reference version for Soloist


----------



## sabloke

Why call the Soloist 3XP then? Calling it Soloist 3X would be sufficient, being a balanced amp. The single ended version, if ever gets released, should be called Soloist 3, right?


----------



## normie610

sabloke said:


> Why call the Soloist 3XP then? Calling it Soloist 3X would be sufficient, being a balanced amp. The single ended version, if ever gets released, should be called Soloist 3, right?


At this point, only Burson knows the exact reason for the name convention


----------



## qsk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

sabloke said:


> Why call the Soloist 3XP then?


Size wise both Soloist and Composer are similar to their Conductor single DAC Performance line as far as I understand. So It can be a reason they add "P" (Performance) to Soloist. 
BTW, Composer is a single chip DAC. I think sooner or later they may come up with Composer 3XR on dual DAC, who knows...


----------



## normie610

qsk78 said:


> I think sooner or later they may come up with Composer 3XR on dual DAC, who knows...


Agree. We’ll see later on.


----------



## KevP

normie610 said:


> I do this except I put a DAC in the middle. I did try the exact setup you mentioned, but there’s an improvement in sound (minimal but noticeable) when I have an external DAC.


So, you’re not using the DAC in the DAP? Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## normie610

KevP said:


> So, you’re not using the DAC in the DAP? Or have I misunderstood?


Correct, I’m using Burson Composer 3X as the DAC. The DAP only acts as the digital transport/streamer.


----------



## KevP

normie610 said:


> Correct, I’m using Burson Composer 3X as the DAC. The DAP only acts as the digital transport/streamer.


That’s interesting. One of my DAPs is the Hiby R8. So you think the Composer makes a difference of sorts? 

Since you’ve obviously tried the R8 directly into the Soloist, what volume on each did you find you needed to reach for reasonable listening levels? When I set it up for the first time yesterday, at first I thought there was something wrong as I couldn’t hear anything with the R8 on around 35 on high gain and the Soloist on around 50 on high gain, driving my Odins. I had to crank it up to 70 on each. But on medium or high gain on the Soloist I get a lot of hiss on the Odins. That disappears at low gain, but then I have to crank it up even more to the point where  there is no head room.


----------



## normie610

KevP said:


> That’s interesting. One of my DAPs is the Hiby R8. So you think the Composer makes a difference of sorts?
> 
> Since you’ve obviously tried the R8 directly into the Soloist, what volume on each did you find you needed to reach for reasonable listening levels? When I set it up for the first time yesterday, at first I thought there was something wrong as I couldn’t hear anything with the R8 on around 35 on high gain and the Soloist on around 50 on high gain, driving my Odins. I had to crank it up to 70 on each. But on medium or high gain on the Soloist I get a lot of hiss on the Odins. That disappears at low gain, but then I have to crank it up even more to the point where  there is no head room.


Yes the Composer definitely makes a difference. Bigger soundstage, better instrument separation. 

When connecting R8 directly to Soloist, I was using the 4.4mm LO and crank the volume all the way up to 100. I just control the volume from the Soloist. I didn’t try my IEMs with this setup, but I did try them with Composer as DAC and R8 as transport. Erlky had a lot of hiss and Fusion has no audible hiss but the sound is not that good, even in low gain. I’m sticking to headphones for Soloist.


----------



## KevP

normie610 said:


> Yes the Composer definitely makes a difference. Bigger soundstage, better instrument separation.
> 
> When connecting R8 directly to Soloist, I was using the 4.4mm LO and crank the volume all the way up to 100. I just control the volume from the Soloist. I didn’t try my IEMs with this setup, but I did try them with Composer as DAC and R8 as transport. Erlky had a lot of hiss and Fusion has no audible hiss but the sound is not that good, even in low gain. I’m sticking to headphones for Soloist.


Yes, it was better with the Stellias, but I would like the option to use iems sometimes.


----------



## KevP

KevP said:


> Yes, it was better with the Stellias, but I would like the option to use iems sometimes.


I’m wondering about getting a cheaper DAP as a permanently connected transport but that can stream and store Tidal Masters and get the Composer or other good desktop DAC that will work well with the Soloist. But keep the R8 for time away from the desktop system.


----------



## normie610

KevP said:


> I’m wondering about getting a cheaper DAP as a permanently connected transport but that can stream and store Tidal Masters and get the Composer or other good desktop DAC that will work well with the Soloist. But keep the R8 for time away from the desktop system.


You certainly can do that and it’s not a bad idea, I’ve been contemplating to do that as well. Alternatively we can use a dedicated desktop streamer and there are quite a few options out there.


----------



## KevP

normie610 said:


> You certainly can do that and it’s not a bad idea, I’ve been contemplating to do that as well. Alternatively we can use a dedicated desktop streamer and there are quite a few options out there.


Thanks. Don’t want to veer away too much from the thread subject, but I’m ashamed to say I’m ignorant about how you access e.g. Tidal Masters on a streamer


----------



## normie610

KevP said:


> Thanks. Don’t want to veer away too much from the thread subject, but I’m ashamed to say I’m ignorant about how you access e.g. Tidal Masters on a streamer


Usually it‘s done by using an app on your Android or iOS device (developed by the streamer manufacturer) and the streamer can directly stream from Tidal, Qobuz, Roon etc. depending on the compatibility of the streamer and the app.


----------



## KevP

normie610 said:


> Usually it‘s done by using an app on your Android or iOS device (developed by the streamer manufacturer) and the streamer can directly stream from Tidal, Qobuz, Roon etc. depending on the compatibility of the streamer and the app.


And then, presumably, you would need a DAC that could handle MQA (if you wanted to use Tidal Masters). I don’t think the Composer can do that. Right?


----------



## qsk78 (Mar 7, 2021)

KevP said:


> I don’t think the Composer can do that. Right?


No...but in the end I forgot about mqa). You can sign up to qobuz and get hi-res for streaming.
I have idsd signature as a transportable DAC/amp which is mqa capable if needed (but not really)


----------



## normie610

KevP said:


> And then, presumably, you would need a DAC that could handle MQA (if you wanted to use Tidal Masters). I don’t think the Composer can do that. Right?



It can’t do MQA natively, but, I think it’s ok for the first unfolding, and will get max 96kHz (it’s displayed on Composer’s screen). I have no issues listening to Tidal through my R8 and Composer. R8 alone can do 16x MQA, but I can barely hear any differences with the MQA sound going through Composer.


----------



## qsk78

I just realized that mqa format is may be 0,1% of my collection (which is in many cases can be replaced by a normal hi-res files). So I would prefer to have a better non-mqa DAC than a lower level full mqa DAC.


----------



## Bonddam

Mine came with a part so small I couldn't install it if I tried.


----------



## normie610

Bonddam said:


> Mine came with a part so small I couldn't install it if I tried.


You mean the opamps?


----------



## JWahl

sabloke said:


> I was thinking, do I buy the Soloist 3XP or should I wait for the 3XR version?


I doubt there will be a 3XR version unless....they decide to do something like they did with the transition from Fun/Bang to Funk where they added a speaker amp stage to the circuit of the Fun.  A balanced integrated amp in the 3XR chassis might be interesting, but I think still unlikely.    What seems more logical to me would be a standalone power amp in the 3XP chassis to complement the Composer and Soloist.


----------



## Random Lunatic

Has anyone used this with HD800? I'm wondering if its reported "analogue" sound signature might help give the 800 some more body?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Random Lunatic said:


> Has anyone used this with HD800? I'm wondering if its reported "analogue" sound signature might help give the 800 some more body?


Not with hd800 but with HD800s, good amount of body and air and also the whole space of hd800s was filled up.


----------



## JWahl

Fair warning to those with both the Soloist 3X and Schiit products with remotes.  I noticed that the input switch button on the Bifrost 2 remote also switches the input on the Soloist 3X if it's in the path of the IR remote.  I spent a good 5 minutes or so trying to figure out why I wasn't getting any sound only to realize my Soloist 3X was on the RCA input.  I then confirmed that the Bifrost 2 remote does indeed switch the Soloist input.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Fair warning to those with both the Soloist 3X and Schiit products with remotes.  I noticed that the input switch button on the Bifrost 2 remote also switches the input on the Soloist 3X if it's in the path of the IR remote.  I spent a good 5 minutes or so trying to figure out why I wasn't getting any sound only to realize my Soloist 3X was on the RCA input.  I then confirmed that the Bifrost 2 remote does indeed switch the Soloist input.


I had the same problem my cambridge audio blu ray changed the settings on my musical fidelity nuvista pre. Wrong volume never blew the speakers but it could have. Luckily my rotel power had thermal and clipping protecting


----------



## Bazaar

BattousaiX26 said:


> Not with hd800 but with HD800s, good amount of body and air and also the whole space of hd800s was filled up.


Same for me as well.


----------



## Sam Spade

qsk78 said:


> I just realized that mqa format is may be 0,1% of my collection (which is in many cases can be replaced by a normal hi-res files). So I would prefer to have a better non-mqa DAC than a lower level full mqa DAC.


Espoec4ialy when jury is out on MQA beina a scam. My LG V30 hardware natively decode MQA. Reviewers i respect say its bunkum. I'm not convinced


----------



## sabloke

Fellows, please help me out here... Do I go for the Soloist 3X or stretch for the GS-X Mini? Money not an issue and my cans are not particularly hard to drive. Will pair with RME ADI-2 FS DAC. I like the looks of both but so far didn't get a chance to listen to either of these amps. All I want is to improve the the fun factor in my listening sessions on headphones and active studio monitors. Using Sony MDR-Z1R, EIR-Z1R, Meze 99 Classics, Oppo PM-3 and Fostex TH-X00. 

My active monitors are Focal Shape 6. According to one reviewer, the Soloist is worth it as it makes monitors sounding better. I would guess that might be the case with the GS-X as well, if at all true that more power into active speakers makes that much of a difference. 

I heard my MDRs sounding better with a SPL Phonitor e Headphone Amplifier and that tells me more power than my ADI-2 can manage would be welcome. Not talking about volume here of course, the RME can drive any or my cans to stupid levels, but somehow I feel something's missing.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 8, 2021)

sabloke said:


> Fellows, please help me out here... Do I go for the Soloist 3X or stretch for the GS-X Mini? Money not an issue and my cans are not particularly hard to drive. Will pair with RME ADI-2 FS DAC. I like the looks of both but so far didn't get a chance to listen to either of these amps. All I want is to improve the the fun factor in my listening sessions on headphones and active studio monitors. Using Sony MDR-Z1R, EIR-Z1R, Meze 99 Classics, Oppo PM-3 and Fostex TH-X00.
> 
> My active monitors are Focal Shape 6. According to one reviewer, the Soloist is worth it as it makes monitors sounding better. I would guess that might be the case with the GS-X as well, if at all true that more power into active speakers makes that much of a difference.
> 
> I heard my MDRs sounding better with a SPL Phonitor e Headphone Amplifier and that tells me more power than my ADI-2 can manage would be welcome. Not talking about volume here of course, the RME can drive any or my cans to stupid levels, but somehow I feel something's missing.


I can highly recommend the burson conductor3x ref and single ended should be about same performance for cans and cheaper. Plus its a hfull heaqd amp and pr amp. Balanced gives you advantage with connecting components in home and pro. Except where you already have a balanced unit like A&K SP1000M. then balanced headphone cable doubles your power. The burson conductor pre/dac one box combos are great. Might blow budget.   And absolutely love my chord qutest but would that work? I also have that running through a sparko aries.


----------



## sabloke (Mar 8, 2021)

Sam Spade said:


> I can highly recommend the burson conductor3x


I was looking into that when the Conductors were launched but to be honest I am not willing to give up on RME. I have also learned that the amp section of the new Burson all-in-ones is not as good as the new Soloist. So you see, all I need is a decent amp to slightly improve my RME DAC's amp section, that's all.

Cables wise I am ready to run all cans balanced if that improves things. As you may know, the RME DAC is se only for cans but has balanced outputs to my monitors.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 8, 2021)

sabloke said:


> I was looking into that when the Conductors were launched but to be honest I am not willing to give up on RME. I have also learned that the amp section of the new Burson all-in-ones is not as good as the new Soloist. So you see, all I need is a decent amp to slightly improve my RME DAC's amp section, that's all.
> 
> Cables wise I am ready to run all cans balanced if that improves things. As you may know, the RME DAC is se only for cans but has balanced outputs to my monitors.


Yes the soloist slightly edges out the conductor as an amp from what ive read. I havent found anyone concluding the soloist + composer beats the two DAC conductor though.
https://soundnews.net/sources/dacs/burson-conductor-3-reference-review-calm-like-a-bomb/

This might suit you better. I love it. Andrew Sparko is great to deal with.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAFegQICxAC&usg=AOvVaw3V1_O8QEiXJdW-r9YsEbXS

As i run this with the chord qutest and the composer is a built in dac i havent properly compared the amp sections yet. The Sparko /qutest makes my LCD4s sound like I'm in the room. And the top version has balanced pre outs


----------



## Sam Spade

sabloke said:


> I was looking into that when the Conductors were launched but to be honest I am not willing to give up on RME. I have also learned that the amp section of the new Burson all-in-ones is not as good as the new Soloist. So you see, all I need is a decent amp to slightly improve my RME DAC's amp section, that's all.
> 
> Cables wise I am ready to run all cans balanced if that improves things. As you may know, the RME DAC is se only for cans but has balanced outputs to my monitors



Sparko and qutest have one downside. Neither have remotes. But as its desktop use for me thats an ok tradeoff.


----------



## normie610

sabloke said:


> Fellows, please help me out here... Do I go for the Soloist 3X or stretch for the GS-X Mini? Money not an issue and my cans are not particularly hard to drive. Will pair with RME ADI-2 FS DAC. I like the looks of both but so far didn't get a chance to listen to either of these amps. All I want is to improve the the fun factor in my listening sessions on headphones and active studio monitors. Using Sony MDR-Z1R, EIR-Z1R, Meze 99 Classics, Oppo PM-3 and Fostex TH-X00.
> 
> My active monitors are Focal Shape 6. According to one reviewer, the Soloist is worth it as it makes monitors sounding better. I would guess that might be the case with the GS-X as well, if at all true that more power into active speakers makes that much of a difference.
> 
> I heard my MDRs sounding better with a SPL Phonitor e Headphone Amplifier and that tells me more power than my ADI-2 can manage would be welcome. Not talking about volume here of course, the RME can drive any or my cans to stupid levels, but somehow I feel something's missing.


I had the same thought previously and I went for Soloist. Bear in mind that I haven’t done any audition on both, I just go with my gut feel   (plus the Soloist was in stock at that time). I have zero regrets with Soloist, it is one outstanding amp, especially considering its price and it drives both my Diana V2 and Susvara beautifully.


----------



## godmax

sabloke said:


> Fellows, please help me out here... Do I go for the Soloist 3X or stretch for the GS-X Mini? Money not an issue and my cans are not particularly hard to drive. Will pair with RME ADI-2 FS DAC. I like the looks of both but so far didn't get a chance to listen to either of these amps. All I want is to improve the the fun factor in my listening sessions on headphones and active studio monitors. Using Sony MDR-Z1R, EIR-Z1R, Meze 99 Classics, Oppo PM-3 and Fostex TH-X00.
> 
> My active monitors are Focal Shape 6. According to one reviewer, the Soloist is worth it as it makes monitors sounding better. I would guess that might be the case with the GS-X as well, if at all true that more power into active speakers makes that much of a difference.
> 
> I heard my MDRs sounding better with a SPL Phonitor e Headphone Amplifier and that tells me more power than my ADI-2 can manage would be welcome. Not talking about volume here of course, the RME can drive any or my cans to stupid levels, but somehow I feel something's missing.


If you (plan to) have headphones/IEMs with low impedance + higher sensitity (>100dB/mW) you migth favor the GS-X mini, since the Soloist 3X tends to pickup audible noise/hiss on medium and high gain (low is fine), while the GS-X mini does not. Regardless of this, both amps are very good and "better" than the integrated amp of the RME ADI-2.


----------



## Sam Spade

sabloke said:


> I was looking into that when the Conductors were launched but to be honest I am not willing to give up on RME. I have also learned that the amp section of the new Burson all-in-ones is not as good as the new Soloist. So you see, all I need is a decent amp to slightly improve my RME DAC's amp section, that's all.
> 
> Cables wise I am ready to run all cans balanced if that improves things. As you may know, the RME DAC is se only for cans but has balanced outputs to my monitors.


Actually that means i can highly recommend the soloist. As an amp the C3XRef and soloist would probably sound the same to most listeners. But The soloist has the 3 gain feature and slightly more power. 

The Sparko Aries is probably a touch better though. I havent got the right cable yet to back to back compare C3X ref and Aries. But putting the sparko pro op amps into the conductor improves it.


----------



## Garak

normie610 said:


> I had the same thought previously and I went for Soloist. Bear in mind that I haven’t done any audition on both, I just go with my gut feel   (plus the Soloist was in stock at that time). I have zero regrets with Soloist, it is one outstanding amp, especially considering its price and it drives both my Diana V2 and Susvara beautifully.


Same boat here, deciding between Soloist and GSX mini for my Diana V2/Verite Closed. I know the GSX mini works really well with both of those cans, but not sure about the Soloist. I assume you can drive Dianas on low? Wondering if this audible hiss everyone keeps mentioning on med/high is present, or if they're not high enough sensitivity for that.


----------



## godmax

Garak said:


> Same boat here, deciding between Soloist and GSX mini for my Diana V2/Verite Closed. I know the GSX mini works really well with both of those cans, but not sure about the Soloist. I assume you can drive Dianas on low? Wondering if this audible hiss everyone keeps mentioning on med/high is present, or if they're not high enough sensitivity for that.


Diana V2 have 91dB/mW(42Ohm) and VC 99dB/mW(300Ohm): you will probably not hear any hiss regardless of gain setting on both headphones with the Soloist 3X and you probably need medium/high gain on these anyway.


----------



## qsk78

My Snorry NM-1 are 40 ohm, 93 dB- high gain on Soloist 3XP


----------



## normie610

Garak said:


> Same boat here, deciding between Soloist and GSX mini for my Diana V2/Verite Closed. I know the GSX mini works really well with both of those cans, but not sure about the Soloist. I assume you can drive Dianas on low? Wondering if this audible hiss everyone keeps mentioning on med/high is present, or if they're not high enough sensitivity for that.



I’m using high gain when driving the Diana V2 and it’s completely free of any hiss (which should be the case since they have low sensitivity).


----------



## Garak

normie610 said:


> I’m using high gain when driving the Diana V2 and it’s completely free of any hiss (which should be the case since they have low sensitivity).



Thanks all, that clears it all up, appreciate it!


----------



## MakubexGB

godmax said:


> Diana V2 have 91dB/mW(42Ohm) and VC 99dB/mW(300Ohm): you will probably not hear any hiss regardless of gain setting on both headphones with the Soloist 3X and you probably need medium/high gain on these anyway.


I can confirm this for the VC. So far, I've only heard hiss with my IEM (Dunu SA6).


----------



## JWahl

sabloke said:


> Fellows, please help me out here... Do I go for the Soloist 3X or stretch for the GS-X Mini? Money not an issue and my cans are not particularly hard to drive. Will pair with RME ADI-2 FS DAC. I like the looks of both but so far didn't get a chance to listen to either of these amps. All I want is to improve the the fun factor in my listening sessions on headphones and active studio monitors. Using Sony MDR-Z1R, EIR-Z1R, Meze 99 Classics, Oppo PM-3 and Fostex TH-X00.
> 
> My active monitors are Focal Shape 6. According to one reviewer, the Soloist is worth it as it makes monitors sounding better. I would guess that might be the case with the GS-X as well, if at all true that more power into active speakers makes that much of a difference.
> 
> I heard my MDRs sounding better with a SPL Phonitor e Headphone Amplifier and that tells me more power than my ADI-2 can manage would be welcome. Not talking about volume here of course, the RME can drive any or my cans to stupid levels, but somehow I feel something's missing.



I haven't heard the GS-X Mini but I own the Soloist 3X, and have owned the Gilmore Lite Mk 2 and Burson Fun.  If space (width) and cost are no issue, and you're not using something like the HE-6, I'd go for the GS-X Mini, with one caveat.  If you're going for "fun factor" as you say, the RME probably won't pair well with the GS-X Mini in that regard.  I misjudged the Gilmore Lite Mk. 2 for awhile based on the kind-of-boring nature of the RME.  I think the Bifrost 2 or Neo iDSD (out of ones I've recently heard) are better choices for "fun" or listening engagement.  The most engagement I could pull out of the RME was with the Cavalli/Monoprice Liquid Platinum.  A more transparent or accurate amp (like the Headamp) isn't going to create the subjective fun or musical engagement you're looking for if it doesn't already exist in the source.  The Bifrost 2 is great at its price in this regard, but the compromise is objectively and perhaps subjectively higher noise and distortion.  I've described it as having a slightly "grayish" sound before.  One day, I'll need to pick up a used Qutest again to compare it to the Bifrost 2 and see if it retains the engagement but with better noise and distortion performance. My auditory memory is admittedly rusty on this.

Depending on your budget, the iFi Pro iDSD as an all-in-one might be worth consideration.  Might be more engaging than the RME on its own.  I haven't heard it yet (I'm avoiding requesting a loaner because I don't want to want it at it's price) but it's been well received, on paper is very flexible, and the Neo impressed me (situationally) at its price point.

The Soloist 3X fits my personal needs better, though, in terms of size, power, and cost.  The general fit and finish on the HeadAmp products, even the Gilmore Lite Mk. 2, is a step above the Burson stuff right now IMO.  I do like the styling of the newer Burson cool-cases, but the volume control implementation is still a little sloppy and unpolished by comparison.  That being said, unless you're wedded to the idea of balanced, don't discount the Gilmore Lite Mk.2 with it's dedicated power supply.  I actually kind of miss it sometimes (I knew I would) but mine was cap-modded and with the stock supply.


----------



## sabloke

Got a Soloist available for me Saturday. Will listen to it via the ADI-2, possibly to the GS-X mini and iFi Pro iDSD. Not too keen to part with the RME as it is a solid system base, clean, analytical in a good way IMO and uncolored. We'll see how I go this weekend but have to say, I'm stoked to have all these options available.


----------



## JWahl

sabloke said:


> Got a Soloist available for me Saturday. Will listen to it via the ADI-2, possibly to the GS-X mini and iFi Pro iDSD. Not too keen to part with the RME as it is a solid system base, clean, analytical in a good way IMO and uncolored. We'll see how I go this weekend but have to say, I'm stoked to have all these options available.


Absolutely.  There's no substitute for direct comparisons if you have the opportunity.  Enjoy!


----------



## sabloke (Mar 11, 2021)

Couldn't wait another 48 hours and grabbed the Soloist today and hooked it up to ADI-s via a couple of short XRLs. First impressions vs ADI-2 alone: everything bolder, deeper, smoother and there is wider spaces between instruments. Voices are forward, it's like you move a few dozen rows closer to the stage. Very faint white noise in high gain on my MDR-Z1s, pitch black in low and medium gain modes. This thing makes my IER-Z1Rs sing! Settled to medium gain. Overall, very impressed so far. Oh, forgot to add that all listening is in single ended for now as my XLR to 4.4mm has not arrived yet.

Testing active monitors tomorrow. The only thing is, I have to bypass Soloists' volume control since the sub is fed from the ADI-2 RCA. I prefer using it this way with the headphones as well.


----------



## Bazaar

Are you PEQing the ADI-2 or leaving the PEQ off?


----------



## sabloke (Mar 12, 2021)

PEq off for now. Tried default loudness but highs are too sharp in my Z1R cans. Prefer to play with bass and highs potentiometers for now 😊

PS: damn it, no bypass in Preamp mode! So no subwoofer while monitors are hooked up to the Soloist. Need to get an XLR to RCA transformer...

PSS: Sorted. Soloist volume now fixed at 80 / 99 and using  ADI-2 as preamp with the sub connected to RCA out to control the volume. Need to fiddle a bit with the volumes and try match the sub with the speakers but pretty happy with the result. Not ideal but seems to do the job. Long term solution - buy a Focal Sub6 woofer and run everything via Soloist XLR out.


----------



## Hamlap

MakubexGB said:


> I can confirm this for the VC. So far, I've only heard hiss with my IEM (Dunu SA6).


How do you think the VC pair with the 3XP?


----------



## MakubexGB (Mar 21, 2021)

Hamlap said:


> How do you think the VC pair with the 3XP?


I think they pair very well. Right now I'm running the Soloist 3XP stock, that's all Vivid opamps, so the sound is mostly transparent. It allows the VC to show off its wide soundstage. I say "mostly" transparent because if the Topping A90 is supposed to be "completely" transparent then there are minor differences. Most noticeably to me is that the A90 would be more "in your face", as in it sounded  like it brought more of the sounds in a track forward to the same layer. With the 3XP it sounds to me like there's more layering, which can make some sounds/instruments that I was used to hearing louder, sound a  little more distant. The mids, especially upper mids, sound more forward in comparison. Depending on the song it can be a pro or a con. This can give the perception of an even bigger soundstage, and I love me a huge soundstage, but also sometimes I find myself raising the volume even more because I want to hear those distant sounds with more impact which can then make the highs a bit fatiguing.

I also have a pair of V6 Classics and a pair of Sparko opamps that I need to play around with and see what's my favorite combination.


----------



## JWahl

It seems like my tastes can be so finicky sometimes.  I've been swapping op-amps some more and now both pairs of SparkoS in the Soloist are sounding better than I remember.  There's more speed and micro-detail now without losing the overall tonally pleasing signature.  I'm wondering if it's related to the Bifrost 2 being more than fully warmed up now.  I think that using both pairs of the SparkoS can be a little ruthlessly transparent to the source, which in this case may be working in my favor.  The SparkoS are subjectively very "fast" sounding, where the V6 Vivid seems to add a little more bloom and overhang on the trailing edge, which can be pleasant in certain situations.  It seems like the SparkoS are now bringing out just a little more of the subtle nuances that the Bifrost 2 is capable of.  

I'm really splitting hairs here, though.  All the configurations sound pretty good in different ways.  The only configuration that sounds "off" to me is using the SparkoS in the volume control and V6 Vivid in the buffer stage.  FWIW, I can't even listen to my HD-650 anymore now that I've adjusted to the HE-6SE V2.  I feel really lucky to be getting the sound-quality that I am out of the total system for the price.  There is a part of me that wonders how the new Funk might play with it (off the speaker taps) at an even lower price-point.


----------



## MakubexGB

JWahl said:


> It seems like my tastes can be so finicky sometimes.  I've been swapping op-amps some more and now both pairs of SparkoS in the Soloist are sounding better than I remember.  There's more speed and micro-detail now without losing the overall tonally pleasing signature.  I'm wondering if it's related to the Bifrost 2 being more than fully warmed up now.  I think that using both pairs of the SparkoS can be a little ruthlessly transparent to the source, which in this case may be working in my favor.  The SparkoS are subjectively very "fast" sounding, where the V6 Vivid seems to add a little more bloom and overhang on the trailing edge, which can be pleasant in certain situations.  It seems like the SparkoS are now bringing out just a little more of the subtle nuances that the Bifrost 2 is capable of.
> 
> I'm really splitting hairs here, though.  All the configurations sound pretty good in different ways.  The only configuration that sounds "off" to me is using the SparkoS in the volume control and V6 Vivid in the buffer stage.  FWIW, I can't even listen to my HD-650 anymore now that I've adjusted to the HE-6SE V2.  I feel really lucky to be getting the sound-quality that I am out of the total system for the price.  There is a part of me that wonders how the new Funk might play with it (off the speaker taps) at an even lower price-point.


Nice. So far I've only swapped the opamps on the input stage with V6 Classics and I'm really enjoying how it rounded the treble and in general made it more pleasing and less fatiguing to me (using Verite VC). I was afraid I'd lose too much soundstage or upper detail but so far I haven't noticed any significant change. I haven't done a ton of listening yet, though.

Has changing the opamps on the volume control improved the volume control at all? I'm not sure if it's something that would make any difference but I'll try anything. As much as I'm enjoying this amp I do agree with you that the volume control is sloppy. There's an especially big jump on mine going from 51 to 52.


----------



## normie610

MakubexGB said:


> Has changing the opamps on the volume control improved the volume control at all? I'm not sure if it's something that would make any difference but I'll try anything. As much as I'm enjoying this amp I do agree with you that the volume control is sloppy. There's an especially big jump on mine going from 51 to 52.


I think Burson design the volume that way on purpose. I remember we had this discussion earlier and that was the response from Burson. And yes there’s a big jump from 51 to 52 on mine as well. It happens both with the Vivids as well as Sparkos.


----------



## MakubexGB

normie610 said:


> I think Burson design the volume that way on purpose. I remember we had this discussion earlier and that was the response from Burson. And yes there’s a big jump from 51 to 52 on mine as well. It happens both with the Vivids as well as Sparkos.


Good to know


----------



## Bazaar

I also see that big jump from 51 to 52, was going to ask here and glad to see it's not just me.


----------



## JWahl

MakubexGB said:


> Has changing the opamps on the volume control improved the volume control at all? I'm not sure if it's something that would make any difference but I'll try anything. As much as I'm enjoying this amp I do agree with you that the volume control is sloppy. There's an especially big jump on mine going from 51 to 52.


It does seem like the gain is a little less with the SparkoS in the volume-control position, but that could be my imagination if that stage is configured for unity gain.  It could be a psycho-acoustic loudness difference at work.  As mentioned above, the 51 to 52 jump has nothing to do with the op-amp used.  I think the role of the op-amp in the volume control is simply to ensure that the circuit parameters before and after the volume control IC aren't significantly altered by the changes in resistance from the volume control.    On paper, the SparkoS should perform better in this role with their two-pole compensation scheme providing a wide and flat bandwidth.  Subjective preferences may differ, though.  For whatever reason, I didn't like the SparkoS in the volume control stage unless there was another pair of SparkoS in the input buffer.  The V6 Vivid in the volume control with SparkoS in the input buffer was better to my ears than the reverse.

After reading this, I measured the TRS output for DC with the SparkoS as per @raoultrifan's review to make sure they aren't introducing any offset.  My voltmeter isn't specially calibrated and not a particularly high quality one, but I measured an amount fluctuating between -23 mV and -30 mV on the right channel and -30 mV to -40 mV on the left channel with both SparkoS.  His recommendation is below 25 mV.    I haven't measured the XLR output yet.  It probably isn't a big deal with the insensitive HE-6SE, but IEM users using full SparkoS without adjustment may have issues.  if @raoultrifan is reading this, would you care to outline the way you measured and adjusted the offset for the XLR output?  I'm curious to see if that yields any subjective differences in my impressions with the SparkoS.


----------



## JWahl

This is the quote from his review that I am referring to:

"The output DC-voltage is already pre-adjusted by Burson to a minimal value. After a couple of minutes of warm-up, I was able to measure values between +/-1 mV and +/-5 mV of DC, so a respectable low value indeed. However, in case you intend to swap the default opamps inside, don’t forget to measure the DC on both jack and XLR plugs before connecting headphones and adjust the blue variable resistors ONLY if the DC is higher than +/-25 mV per channel (or wait more time to warm-up or swap back the opamps with the originals from Burson)."


----------



## JWahl

JWahl said:


> After reading this, I measured the TRS output for DC with the SparkoS as per @raoultrifan's review to make sure they aren't introducing any offset.  My voltmeter isn't specially calibrated and not a particularly high quality one, but I measured an amount fluctuating between -23 mV and -30 mV on the right channel and -30 mV to -40 mV on the left channel with both SparkoS.  His recommendation is below 25 mV.    I haven't measured the XLR output yet.  It probably isn't a big deal with the insensitive HE-6SE, but IEM users using full SparkoS without adjustment may have issues.  if @raoultrifan is reading this, would you care to outline the way you measured and adjusted the offset for the XLR output?  I'm curious to see if that yields any subjective differences in my impressions with the SparkoS.


One more quick follow-up.  I threw the V6 Vivid back in both spots and repeated the measurement on the TRS jack.  I checked the right channel right after power-on and watched the measurement drop quickly with warm-up down to less than 1 mV, but repeated measurements with a few seconds in between sometimes yield different results, but all under 25 mV.  I'm guessing these slow changes are just due to temperature variations over time  The biggest difference I noticed though, is that with the all V6-Vivid, there isn't the constant and somewhat rapidly fluctuating DC offset like I had with the SparkoS.  I'm not 100% sure what this might indicate, though.  Maybe the SparkoS exposure to air makes it more sensitive to temperature changes?  I'm probably overthinking it, though.


----------



## MakubexGB

That's some good info. Thanks, @JWahl !


----------



## raoultrifan

JWahl said:


> if @raoultrifan is reading this, would you care to outline the way you measured and adjusted the offset for the XLR output?


If speaking about headphones out, then ideally would be to keep the DC below 3mV when feeding 16-32 Ohms headphones (especially IEMs) and below 15-30,V if feeding hard to drive planars or high impedance cans. There are four blue DC adjust potentiometers on the board, but needs lot of care and attention to set them correctly; you need to measure all four headphones outputs from the balanced XLR-plug to set them up well (each pot. is adjusting DC for all 4 hot wires; there is no reference to GND there).


----------



## JCANs

Hello all,

So in my current search for a new amp (mostly to drive my ZMF Aeolus, sourced from RME), I value safety a lot (overvoltage, shorting, etc.).
Especially the protection for the headphone output is a must for me. How does the Soloist compare in this regard?
So far my eye caught the new Violectric amps (380, 550, 590) that do have nice safety implementations, but the Soloist being only half of the price also seems interesting.
Anyone familiar with the safety implementations of the Burson? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sam Spade

raoultrifan said:


> If speaking about headphones out, then ideally would be to keep the DC below 3mV when feeding 16-32 Ohms headphones (especially IEMs) and below 15-30,V if feeding hard to drive planars or high impedance cans. There are four blue DC adjust potentiometers on the board, but needs lot of care and attention to set them correctly; you need to measure all four headphones outputs from the balanced XLR-plug to set them up well (each pot. is adjusting DC for all 4 hot wires; there is no reference to GND there).


@JWahl and @raoultrifan an so is what you two are saying is that swapping op amps in and out isn't just plug and play you need to adjust potentiometers and check voltages and do stuff that an electronics expert understands better than a biologist like me?

Burson do imply it is plug and play even with other brands

Note I did get some sparko Pros in my Conductor 3X ref as proof of concept. It sounded noticeably better. Now I'm working on a solution that allows me to put the lid back on and avoids shorting anything out.


----------



## Sam Spade

Also that was just the LP stage, i'm going to try and fit the IV stage too. Andrew Sparko suggested changing all 4. Interestingly, Burson advised me to leave the vivids in the IV stage and try the classics in the LP stage. It looks like I'm going to be able to get the Sparko pros into the LP stage safely. 

If I can't fit the sparko pros x 4 in I'll try the sparko SS3602 Dual Discrete Op Amp in the IV stage. and mix and match with the bursons and see what result is best. 
​


----------



## MakubexGB

JCANs said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So in my current search for a new amp (mostly to drive my ZMF Aeolus, sourced from RME), I value safety a lot (overvoltage, shorting, etc.).
> Especially the protection for the headphone output is a must for me. How does the Soloist compare in this regard?
> ...


The more knowledgeable can provide more information but one thing I can tell you is that Burson boasts reverse voltage protection on the stock V6 opamps included in the Soloist 3XP.


----------



## raoultrifan

Sam Spade said:


> @JWahl and @raoultrifan an so is what you two are saying is that swapping op amps in and out isn't just plug and play you need to adjust potentiometers and check voltages and do stuff that an electronics expert understands better than a biologist like me?


In most amplifiers is the same: DC voltage on outputs will easily change after swapping opamps, especially if not using manufacturer recommended opamps. In most cases you won't need to adjust anything, but sometimes the output DC might be too high to accommodate low impedance headphones and a bit of adjustment should resolve this.


----------



## raoultrifan

Sam Spade said:


> Note I did get some sparko Pros in my Conductor 3X ref as proof of concept. It sounded noticeably better. Now I'm working on a solution that allows me to put the lid back on and avoids shorting anything out.


Lot of care is needed in there, just take care not to damage something.


----------



## JWahl (Mar 15, 2021)

raoultrifan said:


> If speaking about headphones out, then ideally would be to keep the DC below 3mV when feeding 16-32 Ohms headphones (especially IEMs) and below 15-30,V if feeding hard to drive planars or high impedance cans. There are four blue DC adjust potentiometers on the board, but needs lot of care and attention to set them correctly; you need to measure all four headphones outputs from the balanced XLR-plug to set them up well (each pot. is adjusting DC for all 4 hot wires; there is no reference to GND there).



Thanks for the reply.  What I am uncertain of, is which XLR pins I need to measure across.  Do I just measure across the positive and negative phase pins for each channel and then adjust the respective potentiometers while measuring?  The TRS output is pretty straightforward being ground to hot.

EDIT: I just re-read the last part and think I understand.  Would I just use the chassis ground to reference the measurement for each xlr pin?



Sam Spade said:


> @JWahl and @raoultrifan an so is what you two are saying is that swapping op amps in and out isn't just plug and play you need to adjust potentiometers and check voltages and do stuff that an electronics expert understands better than a biologist like me?
> 
> Burson do imply it is plug and play even with other brands
> 
> Note I did get some sparko Pros in my Conductor 3X ref as proof of concept. It sounded noticeably better. Now I'm working on a solution that allows me to put the lid back on and avoids shorting anything out.


It's never truly plug an play from an electronics perspective, since a circuit is typically designed around the parameters of an op-amp.  I think Burson assumes that if someone is swapping op-amps with ones they don't manufacture, that the user has a certain level of technical experience or knowledge.  That being said, the Soloist should be designed at least that typical audio op-amps aren't going to produce enough offset to damage the headphones (or so I would hope).  As insensitive as the HE6-SE is, that measured amount probably isn't audible with that headphone.  I didn't bother to measure it before because I didn't notice an audible problem on its own.  With higher levels of DC offset, it could begin to produce audible distortion.  This is likely one of the reasons amps like these sound a little harsher when they're first powered on versus once the temperature has stabilized; the offset is temperature dependent.  With the SparkoS being exposed to air (versus being in a plastic case) they likely cool faster, which may be causing that more rapid fluctuation due to compensation.  I hate to admit this, but although I'm in my senior year of an EE degree, I am by no means an expert on analog circuits, and I'm still learning as I go.  Part of me is digging into this is purely for academic curiosity, so to speak.

From what I've read on the topic, there's debate about at what point the offset becomes an audible problem, thus the values provided are more rules of thumb.  In certain rare cases, like amplifiers that have line-level signal transformers, even small amounts of DC present at the transformer can cause the core to saturate, producing audible and unpleasant distortion (that's not the case here).  If it doesn't sound audibly unusually bad to you, and you don't feel comfortable messing with the technical aspects, it's probably just best to ignore it and enjoy the music.


----------



## raoultrifan

JWahl said:


> Do I just measure across the positive and negative phase pins for each channel and then adjust the respective potentiometers while measuring?


Exactly! The 6.3mm jack output (TRS) will also be adjusted as well, after the XLR 4-pin will be adjusted by you first.


JWahl said:


> Would I just use the chassis ground to reference the measurement for each xlr pin?


No, as you said above: between V+ and V- of each channel (pins 1 & 2, then pins 3 & 4). Maybe you won't need to adjust anything, do a measurement first (no music playing, no input cables connected, volume to the min.).


----------



## Hamlap

MakubexGB said:


> I think they pair very well. Right now I'm running the Soloist 3XP stock, that's all Vivid opamps, so the sound is mostly transparent. It allows the VC to show off its wide soundstage. I say "mostly" transparent because if the Topping A90 is supposed to be "completely" transparent then there are minor differences. Most noticeably to me is that the A90 would be more "in your face", as in it sounded  like it brought more of the sounds in a track forward to the same layer. With the 3XP it sounds to me like there's more layering, which can make some sounds/instruments that I was used to hearing louder sound a  little more distant. The mids, especially upper mids, sound more forward in comparison. Depending on the song it can be a pro or a con. This can give the perception of an even bigger soundstage, and I love me a huge soundstage, but also sometimes I find myself raising the volume even more because I want to hear those distant sounds with more impact which can then make the highs a bit fatiguing.
> 
> I also have a pair of V6 Classics and a pair of Sparko opamps that I need to play around with and see what's my favorite combination.


The Soloist 3XP came in today. Love the build and it sound great (from my hour of listening). Thanks for helping me!


----------



## sabloke

You beauty! My XLR to 4.4mm adapter has arrived! Can't wait to get home and see what a balanced Soloist can do.


----------



## Bazaar

Where'd you get it? Brand? I'm pretty much running XLR balanced to my cans, but don't have that cable for my 660S.


----------



## MakubexGB

Bazaar said:


> Where'd you get it? Brand? I'm pretty much running XLR balanced to my cans, but don't have that cable for my 660S.


I think it's one of these from Aliexpress.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Thanks for the reply.  What I am uncertain of, is which XLR pins I need to measure across.  Do I just measure across the positive and negative phase pins for each channel and then adjust the respective potentiometers while measuring?  The TRS output is pretty straightforward being ground to hot.
> 
> EDIT: I just re-read the last part and think I understand.  Would I just use the chassis ground to reference the measurement for each xlr pin?
> 
> ...


Hey @JWahl and @raoultrifan 

Thanks for that guys. It does look like a frankenstein setup in those pics 😄 I will be careful and the initial bent 30mm burson extensions was just proof of concept not a permanent solution. There are many premade options, ill post some links, plus i have a tech that could construct something custom for me from dip8 sockets and decent wire. 

Speaking to the guys from burson and Andrew Sparko they were all pretty relaxed about it including the sparko pros drawing from memory 4-5 times the current. Ive got the exact numbers in an email. 

I'm also not like many headfi guys I'm never going to use IEMs in my desktop setup and the LCDxc are the lowest impedance I'm using. Plus the LCD4s.

But it is also a preamp via XLR into a rotel RB1080 200 wpc power amp. 

I was reading reviews and listening yesterday. I've concluded that the Qutest/sparko aries is better SQ than the Burson conductor 3X ref. The sparko/ chord LCDxc combo is just so pure and put on the LCD4s and its comfortably the best home audio ive ever heard. But the sparko doesnt have a remote. The Burson has more power. Although both drive the LCD4s to ear bleeding levels. 

The burson conductor 3xRef  is US$2,150. The composer and soloist is just as good value. 

The Sparko aries is US$2500 headamp US$3000 head plus pre. Then US$1800 for the chord qutest. 

I know this is the wrong thread so ill repost but its remarkable how good burson gear is for the price. They could easily add a third on the price and it would still be great value. 

And how does Andrew Sparko, Alisa Jones and the cute dog produce such insanely good gear in such a small operation? And he's such a cool and helpful guy. 

In the end the 2 setups could both make me happy on a desert island. 

Cheers
Sam


----------



## JWahl (Mar 15, 2021)

raoultrifan said:


> Exactly! The 6.3mm jack output (TRS) will also be adjusted as well, after the XLR 4-pin will be adjusted by you first.
> 
> No, as you said above: between V+ and V- of each channel (pins 1 & 2, then pins 3 & 4). Maybe you won't need to adjust anything, do a measurement first (no music playing, no input cables connected, volume to the min.).


Ahh, so I did have it right the first time.  Thanks for that.  I followed your instructions and it worked perfectly.....after I realized an amateur mistake I was making.  That being said....

FALSE ALARM everyone.  I am an idiot, and allow me to share how I am an idiot so you don't have to be one too (I say this tongue in cheek).  So it turns out that the reason I kept getting these high-ish DC levels that were rapidly fluctuating is that I had left the amp in high gain, and was thus reading the moving average of the noise floor (doh!).  After moving to low gain, I was able to get a clear reading of the DC offset and adjust the output with the SparkoS down to about 2.5 mV on each channel (it was about 20mV before adjustment).  I also realized that the trim-pots are rather precise and have way more range of motion than a typical volume pot, so you really have to go through a lot of turns to adjust to the right level.  I was thinking at first that it would only be quarter turns or less.  All is good now and lesson learned.  Learn from my mistakes   Thanks again, @raoultrifan.


----------



## Sam Spade

JWahl said:


> Ahh, so I did have it right the first time.  Thanks for that.  I followed your instructions and it worked perfectly.....after I realized an amateur mistake I was making.  That being said....
> 
> FALSE ALARM everyone.  I am an idiot, and allow me to share how I am an idiot so you don't have to be one too (I say this tongue in cheek).  So it turns out that the reason I kept getting these high-ish DC levels that were rapidly fluctuating is that I had left the amp in high gain, and was thus reading the moving average of the noise floor (doh!).  After moving to low gain, I was able to get a clear reading of the DC offset and adjust the output of with the SparkoS down to about 2.5 mV on each channel.  I also realized that the trim-pots are rather precise and have way more range of motion than a typical volume pot, so you really have to go through a lot of turns to adjust to the right level.  I was thinking at first that it would only be quarter turns or less.  All is good now and lesson learned.  Learn from my mistakes   Thanks again, @raoultrifan.


That's really helpful. Well done.


----------



## sabloke

Got it on aliexpress. Took 11 days to arrive from China and cost me about $35 USD. Very happy with the build and looks, feels heavy and solid like a tank. It sticks out a bit but XLRs always do and the balanced 4.4mm is solid and also with a bent plug, so overall manageable.


----------



## SQ13

looks good, do you have the link for the xlr to 4.4 adaptor? seems like a good replacement for the custom pig tail


----------



## Hinomotocho (Mar 16, 2021)

sabloke said:


> Couldn't wait another 48 hours and grabbed the Soloist today and hooked it up to ADI-s via a couple of short XRLs. First impressions vs ADI-2 alone: everything bolder, deeper, smoother and there is wider spaces between instruments. Voices are forward, it's like you move a few dozen rows closer to the stage. Very faint white noise in high gain on my MDR-Z1s, pitch black in low and medium gain modes. This thing makes my IER-Z1Rs sing! Settled to medium gain. Overall, very impressed so far. Oh, forgot to add that all listening is in single ended for now as my XLR to 4.4mm has not arrived yet.
> 
> Testing active monitors tomorrow. The only thing is, I have to bypass Soloists' volume control since the sub is fed from the ADI-2 RCA. I prefer using it this way with the headphones as well.


I bought an ADI-2 to use as an all in one one with my MDR-Z1R but as nice as it is, even with some recommended EQ for the Z1R I am not wowed by it. Your impressions of the 3X and the MDR-Z1R has me wondering if I should sell the ADI-2 and go for the 3X and could get by with a lower priced dac or even my WM1A. A local store stocks the Burson so I would be able to try.

Could anyone please offer any opinions.


----------



## Sam Spade

Hinomotocho said:


> I bought an ADI-2 to use as an all in one one with my MDR-Z1R but as nice as it is, even with some recommended EQ for the Z1R I am not wowed by it. Your impressions of the 3X and the MDR-Z1R has me wondering if I should sell the ADI-2 and go for the 3X and could get by with a lower priced dac or even my WM1A. A local store stocks the Burson so I would be able to try.
> 
> Could anyone please offer any opinions.


I am very happy with my Burson Conductor 3X ref as a preamp and driving my Audeze LCDxc and LCD4. If you like the conductor you can save a lot by going single ended. That is a smart choice if you are just using it as a DAC/Headamp. You can also go for cheaper performance models and upgrade the opamps later. 

The soloist sounds like a great option as a stand alone amp. I think that the whole burson range is good value for money, and it has lots of models so you can step into the level that suits you.  And they provide excellent service.

Oh and the new funk looks great if you want to drive speakers with a nearfield amp and have a headamp too and it is a bargain price. 

I also have a Chord Qutest feeding a Sparko Aries on my home office desk. It is breathtakingly good. But a lot more expensive and no remotes.

But I am not familiar with the MDR-Z1R.


----------



## Hamlap

A question about the remote:

Can you change the gain or output setting with it? Seems like I can only change input and volume...?


----------



## godmax

Hamlap said:


> A question about the remote:
> 
> Can you change the gain or output setting with it? Seems like I can only change input and volume...?


...sadly you cannot change the gain setting with remote (you have to use the menu on the device):


----------



## sabloke

SQ13 said:


> looks good, do you have the link for the xlr to 4.4 adaptor? seems like a good replacement for the custom pig tail



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40012...56985c5fec4bf8dd1619.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp


----------



## Hinomotocho

Sam Spade said:


> I am very happy with my Burson Conductor 3X ref as a preamp and driving my Audeze LCDxc and LCD4. If you like the conductor you can save a lot by going single ended. That is a smart choice if you are just using it as a DAC/Headamp. You can also go for cheaper performance models and upgrade the opamps later.
> 
> The soloist sounds like a great option as a stand alone amp. I think that the whole burson range is good value for money, and it has lots of models so you can step into the level that suits you.  And they provide excellent service.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input


----------



## Sam Spade

Hamlap said:


> A question about the remote:
> 
> Can you change the gain or output setting with it? Seems like I can only change input and volume...?


The remote is basic, but easy to live with. I am running a HIFI system through it, and an AV system. All the AV system sources are hooked to the TV via HDMI and the single optical out goes to the C3X, so the TV remote selects the AV source picture and sound. 

Perhaps I'm lucky, but I haven't found the need to change the gain once I set it. The volume range is wide. But the CX3 has 2 gain levels while the soloist has 3?


----------



## sabloke

You don't want a kid or your cat to change gain setting from low to high, trust me on this


----------



## sabloke (Mar 16, 2021)

Hinomotocho said:


> I bought an ADI-2 to use as an all in one one with my MDR-Z1R but as nice as it is, even with some recommended EQ for the Z1R I am not wowed by it. Your impressions of the 3X and the MDR-Z1R has me wondering if I should sell the ADI-2 and go for the 3X and could get by with a lower priced dac or even my WM1A. A local store stocks the Burson so I would be able to try.
> 
> Could anyone please offer any opinions.


Why not try the Soloist 3XP with your RME ADI-2 first and see how you like it? In any case, it would worth investing in a proper headphones amp and preamp like the Burson one that you can then use with any DAC or DAP you like. Sell the ADI-2 and buy something cheaper. I just sold the Fiio M11 Pro so can't provide any info on how it sounds with the Soloist, however I'm sure it would have been great via a 4.4mm to dual 3-pin XLR into the amp.

To me is clear now that the most important thing is the headphone, then the amp and the DAC is a fairly distant 3rd place. Not saying a good DAC doesn't make a difference but if the other two are not of high quality you will never get the goosebumps listening even if your DAC is TOTL. Think about it, why DAPs don't sound as good as proper headphone desktop setups in general? Hint, it ain't because of the DAC chips as both use the same. Is the power, of course!


----------



## Sam Spade

Hinomotocho said:


> Thanks for your input


My pleasure. I'd absolutely demo the bursons with your own headphones if you have a shop that stocks them. I went for the X, balanced version, because My Cambridge Audio 840C CD player and Rotel RB1080 200wpc Power Amp all have balanced connectors, and for connecting components balanced is an advantage in rejecting noise. But as a headphone amp Andrew Sparko says this in the review linked below:

*Q2:* It is clear that Aries targets the ones that are looking only for the best headphone amps out there. Is there a reason you didn’t feel making it a true balanced amplifier with a 4-pin XLR jack on the face plate?

*SparkoS Labs:* _Yes. The design is single ended, so we didn’t want to mislead anyone by putting an XLR output jack which may give the impression that it was balanced when it isn’t. Balanced designs are good when the power supply voltage is limited (such as in car audio) but this was not the case in the Aries since its powered from the AC line. Balanced designs also have 3dB more noise and require 4 amplifiers (two per channel) which would increase costs._

https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/sparkos-labs-aries-review/ 

He has 2 versions, a single ended headphone amp US$2500 and a single ended headamp and balanced preampUS$3000


----------



## Coztomba

godmax said:


> ...sadly you cannot change the gain setting with remote (you have to use the menu on the device):



It baffles me why they decided to do it like this.  If it was Mute / Enter for the top button and Menu for the second button, you would be able to do everything just like you can on the front of the unit.


----------



## Hamlap

godmax said:


> ...sadly you cannot change the gain setting with remote (you have to use the menu on the device):





Sam Spade said:


> The remote is basic, but easy to live with. I am running a HIFI system through it, and an AV system. All the AV system sources are hooked to the TV via HDMI and the single optical out goes to the C3X, so the TV remote selects the AV source picture and sound.
> 
> Perhaps I'm lucky, but I haven't found the need to change the gain once I set it. The volume range is wide. But the CX3 has 2 gain levels while the soloist has 3?


Thanks both!

I love the fact that it has one, haha! So not complaining here. Can leave it on high for my VC, no need to change that. Was just wondering.

Final question. When using the 3XP as pre-out for my speaker amp. Will this gain setting also be used? Or is that just for headphone out?


----------



## Sam Spade

Hamlap said:


> Thanks both!
> 
> I love the fact that it has one, haha! So not complaining here. Can leave it on high for my VC, no need to change that. Was just wondering.
> 
> Final question. When using the 3XP as pre-out for my speaker amp. Will this gain setting also be used? Or is that just for headphone out?


Id have to go and check but I'm pretty sure on the conductor the gain changes for both the headphone and line level outs, but i'd have to check.


----------



## Bazaar (Mar 16, 2021)

> I bought an ADI-2 to use as an all in one one with my MDR-Z1R but as nice as it is, even with some recommended EQ for the Z1R I am not wowed by it. Your impressions of the 3X and the MDR-Z1R has me wondering if I should sell the ADI-2 and go for the 3X and could get by with a lower priced dac or even my WM1A. A local store stocks the Burson so I would be able to try.
> 
> Could anyone please offer any opinions.


I've been using the Soloist w/ the ADI-2 and am very pleased. I 'started' with the iFi Zen XXX Signature pair and needed more ooomph for the 8XX cans I'm evaluating, so got the Burson after learning/reading about it here. I was using the Zen DAC Signature and then I fell into the rabbit hole and got the ADI-2. TBH, for me, the ADI-2 has enough gas to drive the cans on its own with an excellent sound; I know others disagree.

But I'm going to stick w/ the Burson, as I also hope to get some other cans down the road that will require more ooomph. And the Burson I got (used) came w/ the Sparkos already installed; that may make a diff where I may like the sound a little more than straight out of the ADI-2. Don't really know as I haven't even tried to swap the Sparkos back for the original opamps.

And, I'll probably try some tube amps too, down the road.


----------



## qsk78

All vertical now)


----------



## wazzupi (Mar 16, 2021)

Slim1970 said:


> Love the HE-6se’s on my FA-10. Not only them, but any of my Hifiman headphones plays nice with the FA-10. It has a warmer tone, a fuller sounding midrange, and the notes have more weight to them. This adds body to neutral, open sounding like the HE6se’s and HD600’s.


So if I owned a pair of He-6se(I also own Final Audio D8000pro) and I was in the market for a SS amp which one would you choose ? my top 3 picks have been the burson soloist 3 xp vs FA-10 vs singxer SA-1 ?


----------



## Hamlap

Sam Spade said:


> Id have to go and check but I'm pretty sure on the conductor the gain changes for both the headphone and line level outs, but i'd have to check.


Checked it myself. It stayed at the same gain level


----------



## Hinomotocho (Mar 16, 2021)

@Bazaar @Sam Spade
Thank you again for your input.
I'll try the Soloist 3X and see if the magic happens with my MDR-Z1R, I also had the Playmate 2 suggested. In my country the iFi NEO and Topping DX7 Pro are similarly priced to the Playmate 2 so I am curious how they all compare (another can of worms).

As I have only opted for all in one dac/amps in the past can anyone please tell me if I was to get the Soloist 3X how much a dac impacts the overall sound - what I mean is, is it just the quality of the dac chip or signature or are there other factors of the dac output to the amp like power etc that needs to be considered in choosing a dac to pair with the Soloist?
I haven't had time to read the whole thread yet, is everyone using high end dacs or are there some lower priced options that can be recommended if I choose to go this route?
Does anyone amp a portable device? Obviously not ideal but I was wondering if I could just amp my Walkman until I could settle on a dac.


----------



## Bazaar

One thing I recommend would be to use the balanced out from the DAC to the Burson, I feel it makes a significant difference. FWIW I have my Burson on Medium and I'm able to listen to it comfortably from 25-50 or so.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Bazaar said:


> One thing I recommend would be to use the balanced out from the DAC to the Burson, I feel it makes a significant difference. FWIW I have my Burson on Medium and I'm able to listen to it comfortably from 25-50 or so.


I've heard mixed opinions on the balanced topic but coming from Walkman my iems and headphones are all balanced and I have experienced what I deem to be a better presentation using balanced with several devices I've owned.


----------



## tamleo

Bazaar said:


> I've been using the Soloist w/ the ADI-2 and am very pleased. I 'started' with the iFi Zen XXX Signature pair and needed more ooomph for the 8XX cans I'm evaluating, so got the Burson after learning/reading about it here. I was using the Zen DAC Signature and then I fell into the rabbit hole and got the ADI-2. TBH, for me, the ADI-2 has enough gas to drive the cans on its own with an excellent sound; I know others disagree.
> 
> But I'm going to stick w/ the Burson, as I also hope to get some other cans down the road that will require more ooomph. And the Burson I got (used) came w/ the Sparkos already installed; that may make a diff where I may like the sound a little more than straight out of the ADI-2. Don't really know as I haven't even tried to swap the Sparkos back for the original opamps.
> 
> And, I'll probably try some tube amps too, down the road.


Hello, can you give me a mini review or comparison to other gears on your zen signature combo? tks


----------



## Bazaar

Well, I really liked the Zen Sig combo w/ the 660S cans. The HDXX profile was an improvement, but only a slight difference, not a HUGE jump, to me. I tried the 820/800S on it and while it wasn't bad, it just didn't drive them as well, to my ears. It makes sense, as the 'cheat sheet' that iFi provides clearly indicates the improvement for these two cans is not strong (see pg. 2 of this review for the chart I'm referring to).

So this lead me to look for a headphone amp as I intend to keep the 660S cans for portable use w/ my iFi hip-dac; this is where the Burson came in, which I do prefer to the Zen CAN combo.


----------



## Sam Spade

Bazaar said:


> Well, I really liked the Zen Sig combo w/ the 660S cans. The HDXX profile was an improvement, but only a slight difference, not a HUGE jump, to me. I tried the 820/800S on it and while it wasn't bad, it just didn't drive them as well, to my ears. It makes sense, as the 'cheat sheet' that iFi provides clearly indicates the improvement for these two cans is not strong (see pg. 2 of this review for the chart I'm referring to).
> 
> So this lead me to look for a headphone amp as I intend to keep the 660S cans for portable use w/ my iFi hip-dac; this is where the Burson came in, which I do prefer to the Zen CAN combo.


I almost bought a sennheiser 820. Ended up with audeze LCDxc mainly because all the reviews said that the LCDxc leaks a lot less sound. They were cheaper too and i knew i liked the house style as i had LCD3s. I ordered a pair of Burson V6 classics as I was pretty sure they would combine well with the analytical nature of the Sennheisers


----------



## JCANs

I guess that this vid does answer some of my headphone-output protection questions...


----------



## MakubexGB

JCANs said:


> I guess that this vid does answer some of my headphone-output protection questions...



Yikes, I hope it was just a bad unit. From his description it doesn't sound like it was simply a one time electric surge kind of situation.


----------



## MakubexGB

sabloke said:


> Got it on aliexpress. Took 11 days to arrive from China and cost me about $35 USD. Very happy with the build and looks, feels heavy and solid like a tank. It sticks out a bit but XLRs always do and the balanced 4.4mm is solid and also with a bent plug, so overall manageable.


Yeah, these some some good looking connectors. I purchased a cable from G.S. Audio (U.S. seller) a while back and requested that connector specifically. 

This is a stock image form the seller but it looks exactly like my cable.


----------



## KevP

Bazaar said:


> I also see that big jump from 51 to 52, was going to ask here and glad to see it's not just me.


Me too


----------



## qsk78

KevP said:


> Me too


Confirm too


----------



## wazzupi

you guys are underselling this amp  but I feel like it lacks bass ? idk or maybe it doesn't emphasis it ? sub bass is all there but that midbass seems gone from my headphones(which is already kinda a weakness) I own he6se/Final Audio d8000pro.


----------



## MakubexGB

wazzupi said:


> you guys are underselling this amp  but I feel like it lacks bass ? idk or maybe it doesn't emphasis it ? sub bass is all there but that midbass seems gone from my headphones(which is already kinda a weakness) I own he6se/Final Audio d8000pro.


Event when over 52?  What amp are you comparing to?

With stock opamps, I find this amp to be kind of forward on the mids and higher mids. Maybe it's something related? Maybe getting to the loudness where it takes the bass to where you're used to makes the mids too loud for your liking?

I'm currently using 2 x V6 Classics on the input stage to help with this.


----------



## wazzupi

MakubexGB said:


> Event when over 52?  What amp are you comparing to?
> 
> With stock opamps, I find this amp to be kind of forward on the mids and higher mids. Maybe it's something related? Maybe getting to the loudness where it takes the bass to where you're used to makes the mids too loud for your liking?
> 
> I'm currently using 2 x V6 Classics on the input stage to help with this.


I used the magnius(sold it weeks ago) before, but I currently own a Cayin HA-300, but this has to be the best SS amp I've ever heard off the bat... maybe I just need some burn in time.  i'll get back to you guys after a week hehe.


----------



## JWahl (Mar 19, 2021)

wazzupi said:


> you guys are underselling this amp  but I feel like it lacks bass ? idk or maybe it doesn't emphasis it ? sub bass is all there but that midbass seems gone from my headphones(which is already kinda a weakness) I own he6se/Final Audio d8000pro.


I'm using the HE-6SE v2 with it and I personally find the mid-bass to be nicely flat (coming from the HD-650) but the sub-bass to be more rolled off than I would like.  The latter is just something about the HE-6SE v2 itself, because when I lift the pads a centimeter or two away from my ears, the sub-bass becomes thunderous and very impressive, although the mids then recess due to the distance and lack of seal.  I haven't done any pad swaps or other modifications yet.  I briefly tried it with no grills, but it sounded a little too diffuse for my preferences.  It's almost as if the bass reflections are cancelling themselves out with the stock pads, or they just need more distance to propagate properly; i'm not sure which.  Also, I think another thing related to the amp may be that if sub-bass frequencies are sufficiently low distortion, then they may not be audible.  Certain amounts of bass distortion can be perceived as increasing the quantity due to added harmonic energy


----------



## wazzupi (Mar 19, 2021)

JWahl said:


> I'm using the HE-6SE v2 with it and I personally find the mid-bass to be nicely flat (coming from the HD-650) but the sub-bass to be more rolled off than I would like.  The latter is just something about the HE-6SE v2 itself, because when I lift the pads a centimeter or two away from my ears, the sub-bass becomes thunderous and very impressive, although the mids then recess due to the distance and lack of seal.  I haven't done any pad swaps or other modifications yet.  I briefly tried it with no grills, but it sounded a little too diffuse for my preferences.  It's almost as if the bass reflections are cancelling themselves out with the stock pads, or they just need more distance to propagate properly; i'm not sure which.  Also, I think another thing related to the amp may be that if sub-bass frequencies are sufficiently low distortion, then they may not be audible.  Certain amounts of bass distortion can be perceived as increasing the quantity due to added harmonic energy


maybe i'm confusing the two perhaps I swapped mid bass for sub bass.
update: yes, yes I AM ! LOL


----------



## JWahl

wazzupi said:


> I really want to test this out with my


Yeah, just find a track you know should have some heavy bass, like some electronic music, and just hold the cups a little away from your ears; it's crazy.


----------



## wazzupi (Mar 19, 2021)

JWahl said:


> I'm using the HE-6SE v2 with it and I personally find the mid-bass to be nicely flat (coming from the HD-650) but the sub-bass to be more rolled off than I would like.  The latter is just something about the HE-6SE v2 itself, because when I lift the pads a centimeter or two away from my ears, the sub-bass becomes thunderous and very impressive, although the mids then recess due to the distance and lack of seal.  I haven't done any pad swaps or other modifications yet.  I briefly tried it with no grills, but it sounded a little too diffuse for my preferences.  It's almost as if the bass reflections are cancelling themselves out with the stock pads, or they just need more distance to propagate properly; i'm not sure which.  Also, I think another thing related to the amp may be that if sub-bass frequencies are sufficiently low distortion, then they may not be audible.  Certain amounts of bass distortion can be perceived as increasing the quantity due to added harmonic energy


try it with no grill and put your hands over the outside kinda create a cup and see if it sounds as if it has the grills or not ?!? I did this and some music sounds very congested and not nearly as good as the honeycomb grill mod. update: some bass songs sound better though so I guess there is a give and take from the mod. I honestly dont think the cup technique replicates the grills on but it gives me more or less an idea what it would sound like with less breathing room...


----------



## JWahl

wazzupi said:


> try it with no grill and put your hands over the outside kinda create a cup and see if it sounds as if it has the grills or not ?!? I did this and some music sounds very congested and not nearly as good as the honeycomb grill mod.


I might have to try that grill mod; it seems to be popular.  I meant to put this in the other post, but here is a great test track for sub-bass.  I found it on another video below in which the person was using it to demo the excursion on the REL subwoofer.


----------



## wazzupi

JWahl said:


> I might have to try that grill mod; it seems to be popular.  I meant to put this in the other post, but here is a great test track for sub-bass.  I found it on another video below in which the person was using it to demo the excursion on the REL subwoofer.



my ears feel like they're being attacked !!! lmao oh gawd


----------



## JWahl

wazzupi said:


> my ears feel like they're being attacked !!! lmao oh gawd


It's a little intense, haha.  Not something I'd normally listen to, but it's a useful reference for check bass quantity.


----------



## normie610

I just tried something out in the past couple days. I bought a pair of Triode Wire Labs RCA interconnect and use them on Composer & Soloist and strangely enough, I kinda prefer the sound from RCA connection as opposed to XLR. I don’t know if it’s the cable affecting the sound or the RCA output itself but the sound is smoother, more natural and analog as well as effortless.


----------



## Hamlap

Bazaar said:


> I also see that big jump from 51 to 52, was going to ask here and glad to see it's not just me.


Noticed this yesterday. Glad to read it's normal.


----------



## Hinomotocho

I went to try the Soloist 3X today but the store had sold out. I tried the iFi NEO which is a nice all in one unit with the 4.4mm catering to all my terminations, I enjoyed the sound with some albums sounding the best I've heard them. I am peachy keen to hear that Soloist 3X though.


----------



## Hinomotocho

Focusing on the Soloist I had missed the Conductor 3 & 3X which would save me trying to find a dac.
Is anyone able to please comment on either/both of these? The amp section would be in the ballpark of the Soloist?


----------



## qsk78

That was already mentioned in the thread (actually that was a comment of Alex from Burson) that Soloist + Composer combo has the highest number of Max Current Power Supply (MCPS) - 7 in total. So the combo (in theory) should have better performance than any of Conductors including dual DAC versions.


----------



## sabloke

qsk78 said:


> That was already mentioned in the thread (actually that was a comment of Alex from Burson) that Soloist + Composer combo has the highest number of Max Current Power Supply (MCPS) - 7 in total. So the combo (in theory) should have better performance than any of Conductors including dual DAC versions.


How is the Composer sounding? I was considering it as an option to upgrade from RME ADI-2 but I'm concerned these two are just too close to notice the difference.


----------



## godmax (Mar 21, 2021)

sabloke said:


> How is the Composer sounding? I was considering it as an option to upgrade from RME ADI-2 but I'm concerned these two are just too close to notice the difference.


Even I got different DACs in my possession (also both you mentioned), it is for me really questionable if I could say there clear audible differences. I have both the Composer 3X and the RME ADI-2 DAC connected to my Violectric V281 and do A/B testing from time to time, but even I might think I can spot differences at some point, it is not consistently or reproducible. IMHO the most influence makes the amplifier itself and the headphone tuning. What would you like to improve with a upgrade from the RME sound-wise (that cannot be done with EQ)?


----------



## sabloke

I am hoping to get a wider sound stage and better imaging with something like an R2R DAC or a higher end delta-sigma unit. Years ago I listened to an old DAC that was way different to the RME, sounded less resolute but so analog... I am chasing that feel and sound I guess.


----------



## godmax

sabloke said:


> I am hoping to get a wider sound stage and better imaging with something like an R2R DAC or a higher end delta-sigma unit. Years ago I listened to an old DAC that was way different to the RME, sounded less resolute but so analog... I am chasing that feel and sound I guess.


I would try the Denafrips Ares II in your case (and if you haven‘t yet), at least I have the impression of an expanded soundstage in comparison to my delta sigma DACs.


----------



## Sam Spade

Hinomotocho said:


> Focusing on the Soloist I had missed the Conductor 3 & 3X which would save me trying to find a dac.
> Is anyone able to please comment on either/both of these? The amp section would be in the ballpark of the Soloist?


I have a conductor 3x in my main system. It's sensational. But i suspect the digital volume might make different dacs sound similar. I'm looking forward to someone doing a review comparison of the conductor 3s and the composer 3 + soloist 3. I think the chord Qutest and sparko aries in my home office are better. But no remotes and at least double the price. And the conductor has more power. But since the aries and conductor both drive my LCD4s to excessive levels thats ok.


----------



## Sam Spade

sabloke said:


> I am hoping to get a wider sound stage and better imaging with something like an R2R DAC or a higher end delta-sigma unit. Years ago I listened to an old DAC that was way different to the RME, sounded less resolute but so analog... I am chasing that feel and sound I guess.


Audition the chord qutest. It's great.


----------



## royiko

I still curious if any one in this thread could compare A90 vs Soloist?


----------



## MakubexGB

royiko said:


> I still curious if any one in this thread could compare A90 vs Soloist?


Not an in-depth comparison, but here you go: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-16236152


----------



## royiko

MakubexGB said:


> Not an in-depth comparison, but here you go: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-16236152


Thanks. I read this before. Still not sure whether to upgrade from A90. From you description, you think there are more depth in the soundstage or imaging? Like you more like to hear the layers of sound? But for real, how much difference are comparing A90 to Soloist?


----------



## MakubexGB (Mar 21, 2021)

royiko said:


> Thanks. I read this before. Still not sure whether to upgrade from A90. From you description, you think there are more depth in the soundstage or imaging? Like you more like to hear the layers of sound? But for real, how much difference are comparing A90 to Soloist?


Right, except to clarify, I think the Soloist has a wider stage but in terms of imaging (positioning), I think they're both about the same, meaning accurate. The Soloist provides more depth to the image. I wouldn't say the difference between the two is big. One thing I love about Soloist is being able to customize the sound slightly by rolling opamps. So by swapping 2 of the Vivid for Classics I got a bit smoother sound, rounding the sharpness of the highs a bit making long listening sessions less fatiguing. One thing I don't love is the volume control. Don't get me wrong, I like how fine grain it is but I wish it was smoother and more even. I also miss the 4.4mm pentaconn output from the A90 .

Honestly, if you're happy with the A90, then you'll get a more significant difference by getting other headphones or a tube amp. The main reason I upgraded was because my A90 died. That's another area where I expect the Soloist to be much better (reliability).


----------



## royiko

MakubexGB said:


> Right, except to clarify, I think the Soloist has a wider stage but in terms of imaging (positioning), I think they're both about the same, meaning accurate. The Soloist provides more depth to the image. I wouldn't say the difference between the two is big. One thing I love about Soloist is being able to customize the sound slightly by rolling opamps. So by swapping 2 of the Vivid for Classics I got a bit smoother sound, rounding the sharpness of the highs a bit making long listening sessions less fatiguing. One thing I don't love is the volume control. Don't get me wrong, I like how fine grain it is but I wish it was smoother and more even. I also miss the 4.4mm pentaconn output from the A90 .
> 
> Honestly, if you're happy with the A90, then you'll get a more significant difference by getting other headphones or a tube amp. The main reason I upgraded was because my A90 died. That's another area where I expect the Soloist to be much better (reliability).


Oh, I think my A90 is in great shape. One area, I wish I could get more from A90 is the preamp sections. I mainly listen to Active speakers since working from home. I read Soloist get very strong preamp section. I really curious about that as well.


----------



## MakubexGB

royiko said:


> Oh, I think my A90 is in great shape. One area, I wish I could get more from A90 is the preamp sections. I mainly listen to Active speakers since working from home. I read Soloist get very strong preamp section. I really curious about that as well.


That's good. Just try not to charge yourself with too much static electricity before approaching the A90. 

I haven't used the pre-amps on the Soloist yet. Hopefully someone else here can provide more info.


----------



## wazzupi

What's the best way to use this as a pre amp, what is the best position on the pre amp for volume and gain(soloist) and where should I have the volume set for the amp (tube) ?


----------



## brif

I tried something today with my chain that I hadn't tried before and am really enjoying it.

I put the Soloist in 'Headphone Power Amp Mode' on medium gain. I then use the RME ADI-2 for volume control. Threw in some PEQ and played with RME's loudness implementation.... Wow! My Arya's woke up big time. I have been missing out. If you have an ADI-2 and a soloist I highly recommend you give this configuration a try. I have struggled to get Arya to produce bass to my liking. Adding PEQ bass shelf helped, but it just wasn't enough before it went to crap. Using the RME for volume control and using loudness seems to work better than adding in the same amount of bass via PEQ alone. Very cool and fun.


----------



## sabloke

I played with loudness settings out of ADI-2 to the Soloist that way, it works great. Will replace the DAC with Ares II later today as my unit arrived this morning. Can't wait to find out how the amp deals with that massive R2R stage!


----------



## Sam Spade

MakubexGB said:


> That's good. Just try not to charge yourself with too much static electricity before approaching the A90.
> 
> I haven't used the pre-amps on the Soloist yet. Hopefully someone else here can provide more info.


My composer 3x is a great preamp driving a 200wpc rotel power amp. So i expect the soloist would be too.


----------



## sabloke

The Soloist 3X is magic as a preamp with active speakers. Can't be happier with how it drives my Focal Shape 65 monitors.


----------



## sabloke

R2R is in da house 😊


----------



## royiko

sabloke said:


> The Soloist 3X is magic as a preamp with active speakers. Can't be happier with how it drives my Focal Shape 65 monitors.


Tell more about this? I am keen to know this set up. I also use R2R DAC.


----------



## centuriones

royiko said:


> Tell more about this? I am keen to know this set up. I also use R2R DAC.


I can tell you that the R2R - Soloist combination is fantastic.
I use a Denafrips Pontus II and the Soloist.


----------



## royiko

centuriones said:


> I can tell you that the R2R - Soloist combination is fantastic.
> I use a Denafrips Pontus II and the Soloist.


Thanks. I love R2R a lot. I am currently running Holo Spring 2+A90. Still not sure whether to upgrade from A90 to Soloist yet.


----------



## centuriones

royiko said:


> Thanks. I love R2R a lot. I am currently running Holo Spring 2+A90. Still not sure whether to upgrade from A90 to Soloist yet.


Before the Soloist I had the A90. I am very happy that I sold the A90 and replaced it with the Soloist.
If you can please do the same, the Soloist is wonderful.


----------



## royiko

centuriones said:


> Before the Soloist I had the A90. I am very happy that I sold the A90 and replaced it with the Soloist.
> If you can please do the same, the Soloist is wonderful.


Wow! That's such a high praise. May I know which factor Soloist improved? I would at least assume it has a better preamp. What about the headphones amp part? Which headphones you are using? Thanks!


----------



## centuriones

royiko said:


> Wow! È un elogio così alto. Posso sapere quale fattore Solista è migliorato? Almeno presumo che abbia un preamplificatore migliore. E la parte dell'amplificatore per cuffie? Quali cuffie stai usando? Grazie!


It has improved in everything. Warmth, detail, depth, stage, it has lost the feeling of digital, very analog.
I use a Denon AH-D9200 and Hifiman HE6se.
I am madly in love with my current setup


----------



## wazzupi

centuriones said:


> It has improved in everything. Warmth, detail, depth, stage, it has lost the feeling of digital, very analog.
> I use a Denon AH-D9200 and Hifiman HE6se.
> I am madly in love with my current setup


agreed !


----------



## Muataz

royiko said:


> Wow! That's such a high praise. May I know which factor Soloist improved? I would at least assume it has a better preamp. What about the headphones amp part? Which headphones you are using? Thanks!


check sinxger sa-1


----------



## Turkeysaurus

royiko said:


> Thanks. I love R2R a lot. I am currently running Holo Spring 2+A90. Still not sure whether to upgrade from A90 to Soloist yet.


I've been thinking about going R2R as well and I'm considering purchasing the Holo Spring DAC 2 LVL 1 when it becomes available or the Pontus. I had the Ares II in mind as well. It's just hard to decide when I'm not able to audition them.


----------



## sabloke

Ares II plus Soloist is insanely good. Just go for it, you can always sell the DAC with minimal loss and upgrade to Pontus. That's my plan over the next few months. Also looking at purchasing a Denafrips DDC to improve the DAC even further. I think a Pontus plus Gaia or Hermes would be a great combo to end all DAC upgrade itches.


----------



## Coztomba

Happy Ares II + Soloist owner here!


----------



## sabloke

Coztomba said:


> Happy Ares II + Soloist owner here!



Same duo and also down under! Hi there!   
What do you reckon, should I get the Iris DCC for about 800 buckaroos and run the Ares over coax or nah?


----------



## Coztomba

sabloke said:


> Same duo and also down under! Hi there!
> What do you reckon, should I get the Iris DCC for about 800 buckaroos and run the Ares over coax or nah?


Not sure!  I hadn't really looked at the Iris... but now I am ... I think you should get it and let me know what it's like!  Were you going to order straight from Vinshine Audio?


----------



## sabloke

Coztomba said:


> Not sure!  I hadn't really looked at the Iris... but now I am ... I think you should get it and let me know what it's like!  Were you going to order straight from Vinshine Audio?



Nope, I got my Ares from dacman and intend to order the Iris there as well. Stav is so helpful and so great to deal with.


----------



## Coztomba

sabloke said:


> Nope, I got my Ares from dacman and intend to order the Iris there as well. Stav is so helpful and so great to deal with.


Ah cool. I got my Ares II from Stav as well.  I didn't want to potentially deal with customs and would prefer a local dealer anyway.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Looking forward to trying out the Soloist next week with my Empyrean and RME ADI DAC-2 DS. Should be a pretty decent coupling for sure


----------



## spw1880

HI Burson owners,

Would like to ask the DC socket of the amplifier unit at the back is a 2.1mm or 2.5mm in diameter. Just wondering if i could use my custom 2.5mm DC cable with it.

Thanks


----------



## Turkeysaurus

spw1880 said:


> HI Burson owners,
> 
> Would like to ask the DC socket of the amplifier unit at the back is a 2.1mm or 2.5mm in diameter. Just wondering if i could use my custom 2.5mm DC cable with it.
> 
> Thanks


It is a 2.5mm socket. I had to order a replacement for mine.


----------



## qsk78 (Mar 29, 2021)

Burson Max Current Power Supply (MCPS) vs linear power supply​


----------



## brif

qsk78 said:


> Burson Max Current Power Supply (MCPS) vs linear power supply​



Oof. That audio.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

brif said:


> Oof. That audio.


Yes, underwhelming sound indeed (which is a shame since the content is pretty interesting).


----------



## TomekZ

My first reaction was why such horrible sound from an audio company. Doesn't reflect well on their "ears".


----------



## TomekZ

sabloke said:


> Ares II plus Soloist is insanely good. Just go for it, you can always sell the DAC with minimal loss and upgrade to Pontus. That's my plan over the next few months. Also looking at purchasing a Denafrips DDC to improve the DAC even further. I think a Pontus plus Gaia or Hermes would be a great combo to end all DAC upgrade itches.


Had an Ares 1 with my Soloist, then got a Pontus. Much more detailed & much more robust in the bass. The Burson Soloist is very detailed, revealing of source.


----------



## sabloke

I'm thinking to get the Venus in a few months. Hard to go back to a delta sigma unit now 😊


----------



## BattousaiX26

Anyone tried pairing the soloist 3x with the pro idsd as dac?


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 5, 2021)

Yesterday I had a chance to audition some of the top Violectric gear including Nimbus amp, mainly with Snorry NM-1, Audeze LCD MX-4, Abyss Diana V2. The idea was to understand the level of my Burson combo vs other gear on the market.
I spent about 1 hour only with V590 and Nimbus, not much but anyway, the conclusion I made is as follows:

Burson combo is at a really high level sound quality wise, it is on pair with V590 but having more neutral approach than Violectric DAC/Amp. V590 is on the warmer side.
Nimbus is in a different league but the price is also in a different league.)

So be happy with your Burson gear - it performs really well!



Spoiler


----------



## sabloke

Hmm, switched to low gain and now my Focal Shape 65 active monitors play much nicer, with even better sound stage and definition. The problem with medium gain was that the volume was still too high at 1/99  Normally using it at 52 and it gets really loud in the 80s and above. I thought that gain settings only work oh the HP outputs but there it is, changing the preamp XLR ones as well!


----------



## djeudoo

Hi all !!
My first post 
I bought this beautiful amp to compliment my d70s.
I previously used my RME ADI-2 headphone amp out, and the difference with Soloist is night and day, very impressive.

On the other hand, I have problem with the remote, it simply does not work. Is it supposed to work without doing anything ?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## betula

djeudoo said:


> Hi all !!
> My first post
> I bought this beautiful amp to compliment my d70s.
> I previously used my RME ADI-2 headphone amp out, and the difference with Soloist is night and day, very impressive.
> ...


Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry for your budget.

The remote didn't work for me as well. It has turned out I only had to replace the battery.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

How long does it take for Burson to ship this amp? Their site doesn't say if they're in stock or not but resellers in the States are all on backorder.


----------



## godmax

Relaxasaurus said:


> How long does it take for Burson to ship this amp? Their site doesn't say if they're in stock or not but resellers in the States are all on backorder.


If it's in stock (usually you can't add out-of-stock items to the cart on their site, so I assume its in stock), they send out pretty quick with DHL Express (2-5 days)


----------



## brif

Relaxasaurus said:


> How long does it take for Burson to ship this amp? Their site doesn't say if they're in stock or not but resellers in the States are all on backorder.


Did you try Hifi Heaven? Their site indicates they have it. I bought mine from them. I called them and they confirmed they had it in stock. Give them a call maybe. Good luck on your search.

https://hifiheaven.net/shop/Burson-...anced-XLR-Headphone-Amp-Preamp?search=soloist


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

djeudoo said:


> Hi all !!
> My first post
> I bought this beautiful amp to compliment my d70s.
> I previously used my RME ADI-2 headphone amp out, and the difference with Soloist is night and day, very impressive.
> ...


I am looking forward to trying that very combo myself, hopefully next week. I have the SPL Phonitor SE on loan right now, and while the sound is a bit clearer than the RME, it is not exactly what I am looking for in an amp. To my ears, it is simply “more” of the RME which of course is a very good unit to begin with. Fingers crossed for the Soloist!


----------



## djeudoo

MusicBeforeGear said:


> I am looking forward to trying that very combo myself, hopefully next week. I have the SPL Phonitor SE on loan right now, and while the sound is a bit clearer than the RME, it is not exactly what I am looking for in an amp. To my ears, it is simply “more” of the RME which of course is a very good unit to begin with. Fingers crossed for the Soloist!


Do you own a d70s also?


----------



## djeudoo

betula said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry for your budget.
> 
> The remote didn't work for me as well. It has turned out I only had to replace the battery.


Works better with a new battery, thank you !


----------



## Relaxasaurus

brif said:


> Did you try Hifi Heaven? Their site indicates they have it. I bought mine from them. I called them and they confirmed they had it in stock. Give them a call maybe. Good luck on your search.
> 
> https://hifiheaven.net/shop/Burson-...anced-XLR-Headphone-Amp-Preamp?search=soloist



I saw that shop but wasn't sure if they were a reputable dealer. I actually placed my order directly with Burson on Thursday but if it takes longer than planned then I'll check out Hifi Heaven, thanks


----------



## Slim1970

Relaxasaurus said:


> I saw that shop but wasn't sure if they were a reputable dealer. I actually placed my order directly with Burson on Thursday but if it takes longer than planned then I'll check out Hifi Heaven, thanks


They are very reputable. I got a lot of my gear from them. Audeze LCD-4, LCD-4z, Burson Conductor V2+, Burson Conductor 3XR, and Sennheiser HD800S’s to name a few.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

djeudoo said:


> Do you own a d70s also?


Nope - actually I just have the RME ADI-2 DAC fs and my Empyrean headphones right now. I have a bit of gear coming through here though, and I suspect I will want to hang onto the Burson


----------



## royiko

Relaxasaurus said:


> I saw that shop but wasn't sure if they were a reputable dealer. I actually placed my order directly with Burson on Thursday but if it takes longer than planned then I'll check out Hifi Heaven, thanks


Looking forwards your thoughts. Really like your reviews


----------



## royiko

Read through the threads. I want to hear more about the performance of Soloist 3x for iems. Mainly about the hiss issue. Any more inputs?


----------



## betula (Apr 13, 2021)

I love the clear energy this amp gives to the Empyrean. It is not easy to describe but all the notes are filled with more power, and tension. Compared to the RME-ADI2 alone, the 3X is much cleaner, much faster, and more precise. Due to this improvement the sense of separation and spaciousness also noticeably increased.
I would say the 3X is a powerful, precise and energetic amp but neither the bass or treble is overblown. It is also not digital or harsh. Like the speedy and punchy notes were brushed with some analogue fairy dust. It is quite a good pairing with the Empyrean which greatly benefits from all this dynamism and clarity. Switching back to the RME alone, it feels overly smooth and muddy. Which I never thought I will say about it. Also kind of flat and boring.
Soundstage depth, clarity, impact are all strong points of the 3X.
The last thing I would mention is that the 3X reaches it is best performance level when the top feels warm to the hand. It can take up to 1-2 hours.

I know, Class-A products don't really like to be switched on/off too often. Are there any owners who actually leave the 3X on 24/7? Or just switch it on as you get back home so it is nice and warm by the time you start listening? What is your practice?

EDIT: just to be clear, the RME does a fantastic job as a DAC and it is a great all in one unit but the amp section falls short in this comparison.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

One of the first things that I do when I get home from work is turn on the amp. By the time Im ready to listen an hour has gone by and the amp is warm to the touch.  Sounds its best by that point IMO.


----------



## SQ13

royiko said:


> Read through the threads. I want to hear more about the performance of Soloist 3x for iems. Mainly about the hiss issue. Any more inputs?


really depends on your iem collection but you will need to use Low gain. i don’t hear any hiss using ier-z1r but this also has a higher impedance than normal iem.


----------



## Bazaar

betula said:


> <snip>
> 
> I know, Class-A products don't really like to be switched on/off too often. Are there any owners who actually leave the 3X on 24/7? Or just switch it on as you get back home so it is nice and warm by the time you start listening? What is your practice?


Like Turkeysaurus, I'll turn mine on at least 30 mins before sitting down to listen, if I can. I have left it on overnight by accident, and it was fine. I measured the temp w/ an infrared surface thermometer (non-calibrated) and it was between 90º-100ºF on various parts of the top surface.


----------



## sabloke

Mine is always on. So is the R2R DAC


----------



## godmax

betula said:


> I know, Class-A products don't really like to be switched on/off too often. Are there any owners who actually leave the 3X on 24/7? Or just switch it on as you get back home so it is nice and warm by the time you start listening? What is your practice?


I turn all my gear off overnight, also class A amps and R2R, but I know I need to wait at least 15-20 minutes before serious listening after powerup.


----------



## djeudoo

I turn off before sleeping for eco reason


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

betula said:


> I love the clear energy this amp gives to the Empyrean. It is not easy to describe but all the notes are filled with more power, and tension. Compared to the RME-ADI2 alone, the 3X is much cleaner, much faster, and more precise. Due to this improvement the sense of separation and spaciousness also noticeably increased.
> I would say the 3X is a powerful, precise and energetic amp but neither the bass or treble is overblown. It is also not digital or harsh. Like the speedy and punchy notes were brushed with some analogue fairy dust. It is quite a good pairing with the Empyrean which greatly benefits from all this dynamism and clarity. Switching back to the RME alone, it feels overly smooth and muddy. Which I never thought I will say about it. Also kind of flat and boring.
> Soundstage depth, clarity, impact are all strong points of the 3X.
> The last thing I would mention is that the 3X reaches it is best performance level when the top feels warm to the hand. It can take up to 1-2 hours.
> ...


Very cool. Which settings do you use on the RME out, and do you use medium gain on the Burson unit?


----------



## betula

MusicBeforeGear said:


> Very cool. Which settings do you use on the RME out, and do you use medium gain on the Burson unit?


RME: auto ref. level: -5dBu, width: 0.9, filter: SD Sharp. I also use a subtle loudness function. 
3XP: I use it in headphone power amp mode, which bypasses the amp's volume control. I control volume on the RME. This way the amp puts out full power which to my ears leads to extra dynamism and clarity versus the normal mode. In normal mode I would use medium gain on the Empyrean.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

betula said:


> RME: auto ref. level: -5dBu, width: 0.9, filter: SD Sharp. I also use a subtle loudness function.
> 3XP: I use it in headphone power amp mode, which bypasses the amp's volume control. I control volume on the RME. This way the amp puts out full power which to my ears leads to extra dynamism and clarity versus the normal mode. In normal mode I would use medium gain on the Empyrean.


Thanks! I take it that “a subtle loudness function” is  probably NOT the not so subtle standard loudness function (which is pretty cool nonetheless 😊) but a customized EQ configured by you?


----------



## betula

MusicBeforeGear said:


> Thanks! I take it that “a subtle loudness function” is  probably NOT the not so subtle standard loudness function (which is pretty cool nonetheless 😊) but a customized EQ configured by you?


I don't use EQ but I did slightly adjust the default values for loudness function. Just tamed it a little bit. The RME still sounds more fun than it does without it, but the effect is more subtle.


----------



## betula

Just a quick shout-out to Burson customer service. I asked them about the warm up time and leaving the amp on 24/7. The response was quick, informative and polite.

The main point: _"We do not support keeping the unit on 24 / 7..  ..we strongly suggest the initial 100 hours of burn-in for any new unit. But after that, we recommend 30 mins to 1 hour of warm-up time before listening is the most ideal."_


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

betula said:


> I don't use EQ but I did slightly adjust the default values for loudness function. Just tamed it a little bit. The RME still sounds more fun than it does without it, but the effect is more subtle.


My unit should arrive mid/late next week! Cannot wait 😁


----------



## patatchod

Hello to all, 

I have in test the Burson Soloist, as well as a Swedish amp, Lejonklou Giella PI.
I compared them to my Shiit Magnius and my SP200.
The headphone used is the Final Audio D8000Pro and the DAC a NAD M51.
I'm looking for a more qualitative amp than the Magnius or the SP200, with a less dry sound.

To make it simple and quick, if I had to give a grade on the sound delivered by these amps, it would be like this: 

1- Lejonklou Giella PI: 90/100
2- Burson Soloist 3X: 85/100
3- Magnius and SP200: 84,5/100

In fact, I have a hard time telling the difference between each amp (the Magnius and the SP200 are indistinguishable to my ears).
The Jonklou has the best score because its treble is a bit more refined than the others.
The Burson has half a point more than the Magnius and SP200 because if you look hard enough and listen very, very carefully, it has a little more body than the Magnius and SP200.

If I had to give marks on the ratio Performance / Price, it would give this :

1- Magnius: 90/100
2- SP200: 85/100 (it is not a preamp)
3- Burson: 50/100 (about the same performance as the Magnius but 5 x more expensive than it)
4- Lejonklou Giella PI : 20/100 (only one RCA input, no gain control or anything else except the volume)

So, I'm a bit disappointed because reading you, I expected a lot from this Burson...
For me, the conclusion is clear: Manufacturers now know how to make really high quality amps at very low cost and the differences in sound rendering have considerably narrowed. The search for performance is shifting more and more towards the final device: the headphones.  I made a big investment when I bought the D8000pro and I don't regret it as it doesn't require 5000 or 10000 € monsters to power it. 

Perhabs, if I made the comparison with a Susvara or a HE6SE the result would have been different ? Yes perhabs, but the D8000Pro sounds so good, even with my little Fiio M11Pro.


----------



## betula

patatchod said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have in test the Burson Soloist, as well as a Swedish amp, Lejonklou Giella PI.
> I compared them to my Shiit Magnius and my SP200.
> ...


Just a few thoughts:
Did you give enough burn-in time (100hrs) and warm up time (1hour) to the Soloist?
If you did, perhaps you could listen to the Soloist exclusively for a couple of days and then go back to the Magnius. Sometimes differences don't pop up immediately but once your brain fully adjusted to the new sound you suddenly find you can't go back anymore.

For me for example also took a few days to really appreciate the Soloist's sound. I had very high expectations and the amp didn't blow my socks off immediately. After a few days, especially in 'headphone power amp mode' I really started to appreciate the dynamic and energetic yet analogue sound.
Listening to bass notes and kick-drums are often a good indicator. Recreating a lifelike and tangible kickdrum hit is often a sign of a good amp. Cheaper amps can sound flat and unrefined in this regard. 
Initially I almost sold off my 3XP, now nobody could take it out of my hands. 

At the end of the day follow your ears. If you can't hear enough difference versus your Magnius, happy days for your budget and spend the money on something else.


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 17, 2021)

betula said:


> At the end of the day follow your ears. If you can't hear enough difference versus your Magnius, happy days for your budget and spend the money on something else.


This is the point.  I remember I was so happy with O2 in the past.


----------



## tamleo (Apr 17, 2021)

patatchod said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I have in test the Burson Soloist, as well as a Swedish amp, Lejonklou Giella PI.
> I compared them to my Shiit Magnius and my SP200.
> ...


May I ask how much time that you spent on listening to your aforementioned amps? Tks


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 17, 2021)

This is fine. I remember I was so disappointed in SPL Phonitor XE since it could not properly drive my headphones at high gain.
I believe It can be perfect for high impedance dynamic headphones like an 800S but could not do much with low sensitivity planars.


----------



## patatchod

betula said:


> Just a few thoughts:
> Did you give enough burn-in time (100hrs) and warm up time (1hour) to the Soloist?
> If you did, perhaps you could listen to the Soloist exclusively for a couple of days and then go back to the Magnius. Sometimes differences don't pop up immediately but once your brain fully adjusted to the new sound you suddenly find you can't go back anymore.
> 
> ...


I don't believe in the burn-in effect, being unable to hear the difference between the soloist and the Magnius. 
For me it's just like the sound of the cables... 
As for the warm-up time, I think it's more of a brain warm-up... To me, if one device is better (or different) than another, it should be heard immediately, not after some burn-in or warm-up. 
But you are right: maybe I didn't spend enough time on each amp..... I will listen to each of them several days, without switching, and make an idea after that...


----------



## patatchod

tamleo said:


> May I ask how much time that you spent on listening to your aforementioned amps? Tks


Probably not enough time...


----------



## betula

patatchod said:


> I don't believe in the burn-in effect, being unable to hear the difference between the soloist and the Magnius.
> For me it's just like the sound of the cables...
> As for the warm-up time, I think it's more of a brain warm-up... To me, if one device is better (or different) than another, it should be heard immediately, not after some burn-in or warm-up.
> But you are right: maybe I didn't spend enough time on each amp..... I will listen to each of them several days, without switching, and make an idea after that...


Well, it is always recommended to follow the manufacturer's advice. Burson recommends 100hrs burn-in and 30-60 mins warm up time.
It is easier to argue with burn-in, but warm up time with Class-A amps is definitely a real thing.


----------



## patatchod

qsk78 said:


> This is fine. I remember I was so disappointed in SPL Phonitor XE since it could not properly drive my headphones at high gain.
> I believe It can be perfect for high impedance dynamic headphones like an 800S but could no do much with low sensitivity planars.


My concern is that each of the mentioned amps drives very well the D8000pro.
Perhabs it is due to the excelent "drivability" (don't know if it's the correct word...) of the d8000pro ?


----------



## patatchod

betula said:


> ,but warm up time with Class-A amps is definitely a real thing.


The only time I noticed an improvement after the warm-up time was with my tube amp, an Audiomat Solfège Reference, never heard with my other SS class A amps.
But I have to admit that I never really focused on this point either.


----------



## betula

patatchod said:


> My concern is that each of the mentioned amps drives very well the D8000pro.
> Perhabs it is due to the excelent "drivability" (don't know if it's the correct word...) of the d8000pro ?


My RME-ADI2 drives my Empyrean well. Especially for the money.
But the Soloist lifts it to another level. Clarity, separation, definition, energy all improve a lot.
Perhaps not immediately a night and day difference but after some time it is impossible not to hear it.
For sure, at this level you are paying heavy £$€ hundreds or a grand for 10-30% improvement, but unfortunately that is how audio world works.

Driving a headphone well is not just reaching a certain volume level. There is much more to it, like bass presence and definition, instrument separation, imaging, refinement, 3D space...


----------



## patatchod

Driving a headphone well is not just reaching a certain volume level. There is much more to it, like bass presence and definition, instrument separation, imaging, refinement, 3D space...


betula said:


> Driving a headphone well is not just reaching a certain volume level. There is much more to it, like bass presence and definition, instrument separation, imaging, refinement, 3D space...


These caracteristics are totally fullfilled by the D8000pro IMO ! This is, maybe, why these cans are not very "amp sensitive" ?


----------



## betula (Apr 17, 2021)

patatchod said:


> Driving a headphone well is not just reaching a certain volume level. There is much more to it, like bass presence and definition, instrument separation, imaging, refinement, 3D space...
> 
> These caracteristics are totally fullfilled by the D8000pro IMO ! This is, maybe, why these cans are not very "amp sensitive" ?


Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to try the D8000pro but I did own and try many other headphones including a few flagships (LCD4, Susvara, HE1000V2, Verité, Arya, LCD-X). They all improved with better amps, although the improvement did cost quite a lot in relation to the performance percentages I gained.
The equation is true: biggest improvement comes from different headphones, then amps, then DACs. Then cables in my opinion and I also want to highlight file source. None of the HQ streaming platforms sounded better than my old-fashioned bitperfect FLAC for example.


----------



## patatchod

The D8000pro are the first cans which "show" me the difference between flac and good mp3 !


----------



## betula

patatchod said:


> The D8000pro are the first cans which "show" me the difference between flac and good mp3 !


FLAC and 320kbps mp3 is still a tricky one. A lot depends on the quality of the recording. A well recorded album in 320kbps mp3 can sound better than a bad recording in FLAC. That said, there is a difference between the same recording in 320kbps mp3 and FLAC but usually less obvious than the difference between recording quality. 
It is lower quality mp3 where things start to get really obviously bad.
And bitperfect mode in ASIO/WASAPI further improves clarity of FLAC files.


----------



## BattousaiX26

patatchod said:


> Driving a headphone well is not just reaching a certain volume level. There is much more to it, like bass presence and definition, instrument separation, imaging, refinement, 3D space...
> 
> These caracteristics are totally fullfilled by the D8000pro IMO ! This is, maybe, why these cans are not very "amp sensitive" ?


My ath-ad2000x are very sensitive headphones and easy to drive but even I heard difference in using the soloist 3x compared to the built in amplifier of my neo idsd.


----------



## patatchod (Apr 18, 2021)

BattousaiX26 said:


> My ath-ad2000x are very sensitive headphones and easy to drive but even I heard difference in using the soloist 3x compared to the built in amplifier of my neo idsd.


I'm glad for you...
Maybe my old ears can't achieve this 
I'm now, listening the Lejonklou for theh 2 next days and then will switch to the Soloist. I'll report if I can ear any difference...


----------



## sabloke

Make sure you test with a pair of competent speakers and a good power amp as well. The Soloist workes great with active monitors, the difference is drastic when compared with RME ADI-2 alone.


----------



## BattousaiX26

The first thing I noticed on the Soloist when I first compared them to other solid state is its air and its ability to make the sound more analog. Most solid state amplifiers have "edgy" sound. Maybe non treble sensitive people will not be bothered by this.


----------



## betula

I just thought I need to emphasise that I mostly evaluated the Soloist 3XP in 'headphone power amp mode'. Completely bypassing the amp's volume circuit to my ears leads to a much more dynamic and clear sound with better impact, separation and sense of space. 

In normal mode it is still a great amp but IMHO the true magic hides in bypassing the whole volume circuit which is not possible on too many amps. Normal mode is somehow less refined/detailed with a lesser sense of soundstage depth and definition. Normal mode has a sweeter analogue tone but I much prefer the increased clarity/resolution and impact of the headphone power amp mode.

I am not an expert, so I am not sure what exactly is going on, just following my ears as always and sharing my findings.


----------



## godmax

betula said:


> I just thought I need to emphasise that I mostly evaluated the Soloist 3XP in 'headphone power amp mode'. Completely bypassing the amp's volume circuit to my ears leads to a much more dynamic and clear sound with better impact, separation and sense of space.
> 
> In normal mode it is still a great amp but IMHO the true magic hides in bypassing the whole volume circuit which is not possible on too many amps. Normal mode is somehow less refined/detailed with a lesser sense of soundstage depth and definition. Normal mode has a sweeter analogue tone but I much prefer the increased clarity/resolution and impact of the headphone power amp mode.
> 
> I am not an expert, so I am not sure what exactly is going on, just following my ears as always and sharing my findings.


I have the Soloist 3XP since first pre-order batch and did not really realize the existance of the power amp mode .
...trying it for the first time now with the Composer 3XP and Meze Empyrean. What DAC/pre-amp you use with the Soloist 3XP?


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

I need to try this mode too. Do you know if Composer stays in DAC out mode?


----------



## betula

godmax said:


> I have the Soloist 3XP since first pre-order batch and did not really realize the existance of the power amp mode .
> ...trying it for the first time now with the Composer 3XP and Meze Empyrean. What DAC/pre-amp you use with the Soloist 3XP?


Oh man, you have been missing out. 
I use the RME ADI2 FS.


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

Here I am...headphone power amp mode
So yes, it bypasses the internal volume control but engages the DAC volume control.
Please make sure your DAC is in pre-amp mode at a very low volume otherwise your ears will bleed)



BTW, with DAC volume control you don't have that volume jump at 52.


----------



## betula (Apr 18, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> Here I am...headphone power amp mode
> So yes, it bypasses the internal volume control but engages the DAC volume control.
> Please make sure you DAC is in pre-amp mode otherwise your ears will bleed)


Exactly. One must be very careful. It is easy to blow one or two drivers if careful measures have not been taken regarding volume levels.
From eardrum burst to brain fry everything is on the cards. Be smart folks.


----------



## godmax

qsk78 said:


> Here I am...headphone power amp mode
> So yes, it bypasses the internal volume control but engages the DAC volume control.
> Please make sure you DAC is in pre-amp mode otherwise you can your eyes will bleed)


Yes, I figured that out before trying  ...since DAC out on Composer 3XP is full XLR out, at least you can still select gain mode in power amp mode!


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 18, 2021)

betula said:


> Exactly. One must be very careful. It is easy to blow one or two drivers if careful measures have not been taken regarding volume levels.
> From eardrum burst to brain fry everything is on the cards. Be smart folks.


Mine survived)) Fortunately, they were on the table and not on my head ) Actually I knew that it may happen and took it of.


----------



## betula

qsk78 said:


> Mine survived)) Fortunately, they were on the table and not on my head )


To be fair I did the same a couple of times with my Arya and they survived. (Kudos to Arya transducer quality.)
Since then I am extra careful with my Empyrean and I unplug the headphones more often than I used to be.


----------



## Bazaar

betula said:


> Oh man, you have been missing out.
> I use the RME ADI2 FS.


I also have the RME w/ my Burson. Just to clarify for me, if you do this headphone power amp mode, are you still using the Burson circuitry? All you're doing is controlling volume via the RME?


----------



## sabloke

Bazaar said:


> I also have the RME w/ my Burson. Just to clarify for me, if you do this headphone power amp mode, are you still using the Burson circuitry? All you're doing is controlling volume via the RME?


Absolutely, the RME acts like volume control only since the headphones are plugged in the Soloist  Unfortunately this mode does not work on the analog outputs of the Soloist, only on the headphone outputs. To switch to XLR/RCA you need to exit the headphone amp mode.


----------



## JWahl

Bazaar said:


> I also have the RME w/ my Burson. Just to clarify for me, if you do this headphone power amp mode, are you still using the Burson circuitry? All you're doing is controlling volume via the RME?


The one thing I am uncertain of in this configuration is if the pair of op-amps in the volume stage are bypassed completely.  I suspect they are because the sound is a little less "colored" in this mode.


----------



## qsk78

I like how it sounds in this mode. Will keep it like this.


----------



## Bazaar

JWahl said:


> The one thing I am uncertain of in this configuration is if the pair of op-amps in the volume stage are bypassed completely.  I suspect they are because the sound is a little less "colored" in this mode.


That was my next question, what are other benefits of doing it this way? This seems to make sense.


----------



## qsk78

Bazaar said:


> That was my next question, what are other benefits of doing it this way?


More flexible volume adjustments. You get additional gain settings on the DAC (low/high on Composer 3XP in my case) in addition to Soloist gain settings.


----------



## betula

JWahl said:


> The one thing I am uncertain of in this configuration is if the pair of op-amps in the volume stage are bypassed completely.  I suspect they are because the sound is a little less "colored" in this mode.


The complete volume stage is bypassed, so I would think that includes two op-amps too. I have contacted Burson just to be clear. Should have the answer tomorrow.


----------



## betula

betula said:


> The complete volume stage is bypassed, so I would think that includes two op-amps too. I have contacted Burson just to be clear. Should have the answer tomorrow.


Just to confirm, this information is correct. Two op-amps are bypassed as well. 
As mentioned earlier though, you must be careful with this mode and lower the volume on the DAC. Otherwise there is a chance to blow your headphones.


----------



## djeudoo

betula said:


> Just to confirm, this information is correct. Two op-amps are bypassed as well.
> As mentioned earlier though, you must be careful with this mode and lower the volume on the DAC. Otherwise there is a chance to blow your headphones.



And is it supposed to be better that these two op-amps are bypassed ?


----------



## SQ13

djeudoo said:


> And is it supposed to be better that these two op-amps are bypassed ?



it really depends on your source volume control quality vs the amp’s and if the input is fix or variable


----------



## betula

djeudoo said:


> And is it supposed to be better that these two op-amps are bypassed ?


The less components the signal has to go through, the less distortion you get. 

There are two more op-amps in the amp stage.

There is favourable distortion/colouration as well, but it is a matter of taste. 
The technically better sound is always the cleanest signal.


----------



## afilen

betula said:


> The less components the signal has to go through, the less distortion you get.
> 
> There are two more op-amps in the amp stage.
> 
> ...


Tried out the bypass "trick" yesterday and it was nice having a much more equal volume control coming from my D90 MQA vs getting the big "bump" at volume 52-55. Might keep it like this for a hot minute and see what I like better!


----------



## newtophones07

Has anyone fit this amp with a less colored op-amp like the OP1612, or similar?  I want to buy one of these, but I have never really liked the burson op amps. Also is burson making any comments on fixing the odd volume steps that have been reported, or do consumers just have to work outside of those "step areas"?


----------



## qsk78

newtophones07 said:


> Also is burson making any comments on fixing the odd volume steps that have been reported, or do consumers just have to work outside of those "step areas"?


 Headphone power amp mode can help when your volume is controlled by the DAC (it is very smoothly controlled by Composer in my case, no volume steps)


----------



## sabloke

Venus, meet the Soloist!


----------



## djeudoo

betula said:


> The less components the signal has to go through, the less distortion you get.
> 
> There are two more op-amps in the amp stage.
> 
> ...


cross checked, stranged but I prefered with DAC as DAC mode and 3XP as pure amp, think it is warmer, punchier, yes maybe more coloured but in the good way.


----------



## Slim1970

sabloke said:


> Venus, meet the Soloist!


Nice pairing!


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Playtime!


----------



## betula

MusicBeforeGear said:


> Playtime!


Great combo. The one I have now. 
I recommend to give a go to the headphone power amp mode. (Make sure you significantly lower the volume on the RME.)
What headphones are you using?


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

betula said:


> Great combo. The one I have now.
> I recommend to give a go to the headphone power amp mode. (Make sure you significantly lower the volume on the RME.)
> What headphones are you using?


Thanks, will try it out!

Meze Empyrean all the way 😁


----------



## betula (Apr 22, 2021)

MusicBeforeGear said:


> Thanks, will try it out!
> 
> Meze Empyrean all the way 😁


Haha. Same here.


----------



## sabloke

Slim1970 said:


> Nice pairing!



Thanks! Like all great couples, these two seem to bring the best out of each other. Paired with Focal Shape 65 active monitors, they create what has to be one of the best low to medium level listening experiences ever seen on an office desk. Exactly what I need while reading all those boring reports and e-mails. I have found my audio Nirvana.


----------



## Melting735

How does this comparing to 3x ref amp section? Their specs look quite similar.


----------



## sabloke

No hiss here, not in these IEMs 😊


----------



## SQ13

sabloke said:


> No hiss here, not in these IEMs 😊


i have the z1r too and using low gain. how is the soloist paring with Venus as i would like to explore r2r dac. any comment on the sound signature ?


----------



## sabloke

Had the RME ADI-2 DAC and then bought a Denafrips Ares II and two weeks later here I am with the Venus. Music sounds natural, alive and holographic with R2R DACs. Not sure it is for everyone, you have to try it for yourself. Both my Z1Rs, small and large, sound great. But none can beat what's happening when I fire up the active monitors. Now that's just spectacular.


----------



## ishmaelk

JWahl said:


> The one thing I am uncertain of in this configuration is if the pair of op-amps in the volume stage are bypassed completely.  I suspect they are because the sound is a little less "colored" in this mode.


I hadn't read this thread in some time. 
I had tried the bypassing on a few occasions before, but I felt it just narrowed the stage and I forgot about it. 
But then I tried it with my HD800S. I don't know if anyone has tried this power amp mode with these headphones. It just gives them a great roundness to the sound as if it had given them a slight boost somewhere between the mid bass and the lower mids. 
There is a certain loss of width, but with the HD800S that's not a problem at all. 
I don't know if it's the bypassing those op-amps (I'm using the Vivids at the moment) or the channel separation added by the volume control that stretches the sound a bit thinner. But it works wonders with the HD800S.
What a discovery...


----------



## Bazaar

I'm going to give it a go this weekend...I've decided to keep the 800Ss and sell the 820s.


----------



## Sam Spade

newtophones07 said:


> Has anyone fit this amp with a less colored op-amp like the OP1612, or similar?  I want to buy one of these, but I have never really liked the burson op amps. Also is burson making any comments on fixing the odd volume steps that have been reported, or do consumers just have to work outside of those "step areas"?


I like Burson but i like Sparko more. Both complete head amps and op amps.


----------



## Sam Spade

Sam Spade said:


> I like Burson but i like Sparko more. Both complete head amps and op amps.


I actually love both of them and the sort of problems that bother others with the burson I'm fine with.  I'm using Audeze planars, a couple of models some open some closed back. Does headphone type impact burson livability?


----------



## ishmaelk

Bazaar said:


> I'm going to give it a go this weekend...I've decided to keep the 800Ss and sell the 820s.


I tried power amp mode with the HD6XX but I feel sound loses clarity and separation. 
Let us know what you think of the power amp mode with the 800S. It really took me by surprise.


----------



## qsk78 (Apr 30, 2021)

I stay in power amp mode after I tried it. I believe it is very DAC dependent in this mode. So the DAC should be at a comparable level with Soloist, at least.


----------



## betula

qsk78 said:


> I stay in power amp mode after I tried it. I believe it is very DAC dependent in this mode. So the DAC should be at a comparable level with Soloist, at least.


I think, you might be right.

On another note, every now and then I plug my Empyrean back to the ADI-2 for reference check. Apart from increased dynamics with the 3XP, another significant improvement is soundstage depth. The ADI-2's built-in amp just sounds flat and two dimensional versus the 3XP's increased depth, refinement and 3D lifelikeness. 
As a DAC however the ADI2 performs brilliantly: clean, technical and refined.
This might be a bit of an exaggeration, but in a way the ADI-2's hp out feels like an old radio versus the 3XP's more lifelike, dynamic and lively 3D representation. (I am using hp power amp mode.)


----------



## ishmaelk

qsk78 said:


> I stay in power amp mode after I tried it. I believe it is very DAC dependent in this mode. So the DAC should be at a comparable level with Soloist, at least.


I'm ok in that regard. I'm using the Composer, a terrific DAC in every sense.


----------



## sabloke

The ADI-2 is good but swapping it for an R2R DAC makes you realise the limitations of delta-sigma implementations. Perfect for critical listening and mixing but nowhere near as enjoyable. Have to say, the Soloist does a great job bringing out the best of my Venus. This combo will live on my desk for a very long time. The only thing I need to complete the team is a competent Streamer. I'm thinking Innuos Zen Mini or Lumin U1 Mini at this stage. Played a bit with UPPP off my phone to the Venus and boy did that sound promising! DSD 4X, no sweat!


----------



## NehPets

Is anyone using the Soloist as a pre-amp to another headphone amp and if so, how much of the Soloist's sonic character is preserved?


----------



## betula (May 4, 2021)

I thought I share my findings regarding the Soloist's balanced and single ended headphone outputs.

I have got the balanced and a SE upgrade cables from the same manufacturer with the same specifications, so the only difference I hear comes from the amp. This difference between the hp outputs is present both in normal mode and headphone power amp mode.

As I mentioned earlier the SE output is decent and nicely done on the Soloist. Some other balanced amps only put a SE output on their amps to tick a box and it usually sounds much inferior to the BAL out. This is partly the reason why the common misconception of 'BAL is always better than SE' is so widespread. I could go into more details here, but that would derail my post from the original question.

While unlike other balanced amps the single ended headphone output is nicely done on the 3XP, the balanced output still sounds technically superior. Not simply because it is balanced, but because the designer had a balanced circuitry in mind when they sat down to the drawing table.

The balanced output on the 3XP sounds more dynamic with stronger and more focused impact. The space opens up and clears out. There is more insight to the music, a better sense of soundstage depth. There is more air around the instruments which leads to increased separation. There is more energy in the sound which feels tighter. Also it is a bit more neutral sounding.

The SE on the other hand feels a bit softer and warmer in comparison. I can see someone preferring this for a more relaxed evening listening, but it doesn't offer the same level of punch, dynamics, detail, space and clarity.

These are my impressions, YMMV. Also the level of difference is not like trying on another pair of headphones, but to me the balanced 3XP sounds like a technically more capable amp than the SE Soloist. And I have a feeling, the 3XP beats the Conductor here by a noticeable margin, when it is paired with a decent DAC.

I personally would choose the BAL vs the SE nine out of ten times as I enjoy the bigger space, depth/clarity and increased dynamics.


----------



## ishmaelk

betula said:


> I thought I share my findings regarding the Soloist's balanced and single ended headphone outputs.
> 
> I have got the balanced and a SE upgrade cables from the same manufacturer with the same specifications, so the only difference I hear comes from the amp. This difference between the hp outputs is present both in normal mode and headphone power amp mode.
> 
> ...


My impression of the SE coincides: it is a bit softer and that's why I often opt for it with the HD800S.


----------



## betula

ishmaelk said:


> My impression of the SE coincides: it is a bit softer and that's why I often opt for it with the HD800S.


Understandable. My Empyrean definitely prefers balanced.


----------



## Bazaar

ishmaelk said:


> My impression of the SE coincides: it is a bit softer and that's why I often opt for it with the HD800S.


Just curious, what DA filter are you using? Slow, NOS, etc? I have only used the balanced w/ my HD800S, w/ the Slow or NOS DA filter (and XLR input). But seeing these posts, I will probably give the SE a go to compare.


----------



## ishmaelk

betula said:


> Understandable. My Empyrean definitely prefers balanced.





Bazaar said:


> Just curious, what DA filter are you using? Slow, NOS, etc? I have only used the balanced w/ my HD800S, w/ the Slow or NOS DA filter (and XLR input). But seeing these posts, I will probably give the SE a go to compare.


I'm using low phase slow roll off and low DPLL in the Composer.


----------



## Gizmo1k

Hey a few quick question, i picked up the soloist this week. 1. been experiencing a ground loop when i connect to my Freya + so i can run Power Amp mode, ground loop goes away when I connect directly to Yggdrasil, any thoughts?  2.  I'm lacking a little low end thump on Susvara, will rolling opamps give a little more power?  3.  I noticed the power brick is 24v SMPS wondering if i could safely use my 24V LPS, any advantages to doing this? or is it a bad idea because of their noise filtering?

Thanks.


----------



## patatchod

If Susvara is lacking some low, that means that the soloist is to short in power to drive these very hungry headphones.
Changing opamps won't give more power since they are in pre-amp path, not the power path.


----------



## betula

Gizmo1k said:


> 2.  I'm lacking a little low end thump on Susvara, will rolling opamps give a little more power?


Rolling opamps sadly won't give you more power. 

The Susvara is one of the most demanding headphones when it comes to power. On par with the HE-6 pretty much.

While the Soloist 3XP is a very powerful class A amp (enough for 98% of the headphones), it is not the most powerful. Burson advertises 8W to 16 ohm (XLR), but in all fairness that is a bit deceiving. Most manufacturers detail their full power delivery into 32 ohms and the 3XP in XLR outputs 4W there. So according to a more common and more conventional valuation the 3XP is a 4W amp in XLR out. This is still a huge amount of power, but perhaps the Susvara could use more. 

When I reviewed the HE6-SE I contacted HiFiMan if they think 4.5W to 32 ohm is enough from my Taurus MKII back then. They said, yeah, it should be fine, but they created a 20W amplifier for the HE6-SE with purpose. I think, the Susvara is similar to the HE-6SE in power requirements (insane). Don't forget, loud enough doesn't mean well-driven.


----------



## rmsanger

Try flux lab fa-10 or wells milo (entry model) if you need a bit more power for bass control.  Soloist 3XP should be enough for both Susvara and HE6 SE v2.  If you really want bass punch I suggest you go check out the speaker amp thread to run from speaker taps.  Avoid the attenuators IMO


----------



## ishmaelk

Check @raoultrifan measurements for the Soloist 3XP. The actual power is much higher than stated by Burson.


----------



## betula

ishmaelk said:


> Check @raoultrifan measurements for the Soloist 3XP. The actual power is much higher than stated by Burson.


I wonder why that is. Burson for sure knows how powerful their amplifier is.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

sabloke said:


> The ADI-2 is good but swapping it for an R2R DAC makes you realise the limitations of delta-sigma implementations. Perfect for critical listening and mixing but nowhere near as enjoyable. Have to say, the Soloist does a great job bringing out the best of my Venus. This combo will live on my desk for a very long time. The only thing I need to complete the team is a competent Streamer. I'm thinking Innuos Zen Mini or Lumin U1 Mini at this stage. Played a bit with UPPP off my phone to the Venus and boy did that sound promising! DSD 4X, no sweat!


Very interesting!

I currently have the RME ADI-2 with the Soloist and Empyrean on a Forza cable, and it is great; however, a couple of weeks before the Soloist arrived, I tried the Conductor 3 Performance up against the RME unit and found it to be generally more dynamic with better detail and separation than the RME. I also found that certain instruments / recordings sounded pretty strange, whereas others were really excellent. I liked the Conductor when it was at its best, but to my ears it was a bit inconsistent. If a bit dull in that comparison, the RME always sounded “right” but not always “good” (if that makes sense). Unfortunately, I didn’t have the time to investigate further by separating the dac portions from the amps in those units before the Conductor had to go back.

Anyway, this has me wondering how much of a difference a better dac will really make - I am tempted to try both a Composer 3XP and a Denafrips Ares II/Venus with the Soloist to hear what the R2R-fuzz is all about 😊


----------



## sabloke

MusicBeforeGear said:


> I am tempted to try both a Composer 3XP and a Denafrips Ares II/Venus with the Soloist to hear what the R2R-fuzz is all about 😊


Don't go for the Ares II unless you can borrow one to try with your system or you'll end up selling it and upgrade pretty soon. Not that it is a bad DAC, but Venus II is a better unit that gives you that R2R magic in spades while staying revealing and resolute. It does cost almost 3X the RME ADI-2 and the Ares II, so that's to be expected. 

Changed my plans for now in regards to the streamer. Just purchased a Matrix Audio X-SPDIF 2 interface that allows me to use the I2S input of the Venus. The sound is even better now, or so it seems, now that I squashed my PC USB jitters    Waiting for the new Bluesound Node to launch and find out how good its USB output to external DACs really is. On paper so far, that little streamer looks like a killer!


----------



## BTD1

*I have tried to put the Soloist into power amp mode by holding the menu button for 12 seconds as per the manual.  The screen flashes but it does not go into this mode.  I am connected to an RME adi dac 2 via the Xlr inputs on the RME.  Could someone advise me?  Thanks. *


----------



## sabloke

Power amp mode only works on the headphones output. So before you get to hold that menu button, make sure you are in headphone out mode.


----------



## BTD1

sabloke said:


> Power amp mode only works on the headphones output. So before you get to hold that menu button, make sure you are in headphone out mode.


That was the problem.  I wasn't on hp output.  Thanks for the quick assistance!


----------



## betula

sabloke said:


> Don't go for the Ares II unless you can borrow one to try with your system or you'll end up selling it and upgrade pretty soon. Not that it is a bad DAC, but Venus II is a better unit that gives you that R2R magic in spades while staying revealing and resolute. It does cost almost 3X the RME ADI-2 and the Ares II, so that's to be expected.
> 
> Changed my plans for now in regards to the streamer. Just purchased a Matrix Audio X-SPDIF 2 interface that allows me to use the I2S input of the Venus. The sound is even better now, or so it seems, now that I squashed my PC USB jitters    Waiting for the new Bluesound Node to launch and find out how good its USB output to external DACs really is. On paper so far, that little streamer looks like a killer!


This R2R DAC realm interests me as well. From what I learnt more affordable R2R DACs offer a more lifelike sound but there is a compromise on resolution and details versus delta/sigma DACs. I am sure the multi thousand dollar R2R DACs surpass this issue, but I don't have several thousands in my pocket for a DAC. 

I used to own and love the Qutest, I keep playing with the thought of rebuying a Qutest instead of my ADI-2. At the same time I am interested in R2R technology. My prime candidate for that is the Bifrost 2, but it is currently unavailable in the UK. 

Anyway, I find the Soloist 3XP to be a solid amp, and a good pairing with the Empyrean and I am willing to experiment with DACs. I quite like the clarity and tuning functionality of my ADI-2, but perhaps I would go back to the Qutest which was a bit more lifelike. Or I give a try to R2R like Bifrost 2 if I can get one.


----------



## sabloke

Could not agree more, the Soloist is a great amp that will get the best out of any DAC you pair it with. I love the ADI-2, it is such a complete package for the price: great sound, plenty of DSP options on board and built like a little tank. I'd say the Venus II is a mix of Ares II's imaging, sound realism and musicality with ADI-2's detail retrieval and precision. If you like your music to sound real, don't go back to Qutest, save and go for a mid tier R2R instead


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

sabloke said:


> Could not agree more, the Soloist is a great amp that will get the best out of any DAC you pair it with. I love the ADI-2, it is such a complete package for the price: great sound, plenty of DSP options on board and built like a little tank. I'd say the Venus II is a mix of Ares II's imaging, sound realism and musicality with ADI-2's detail retrieval and precision. If you like your music to sound real, don't go back to Qutest, save and go for a mid tier R2R instead


Did you consider the Pontus as well during your upgrade proces from the Ares II, or did you just go straight to the Venus?


----------



## sabloke (May 15, 2021)

Straight to Venus as it has crazy Terminator decoding guts. Pontus is just an Ares with better power section.

Have a look:


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

Makes sense, but it is also almost double the price. With the Soloist that brings us into Chord TT2 territory, amongst others. I haven’t heard the TT2 (only Hugo), but that unit would probably be a serious contender for me at that price.


----------



## sabloke (May 15, 2021)

The Chord TT2 new is A$8,500 while a Soloist + Venus II set you back only A$6,300. No way a TT2 beats the combo, not according to my ears anyway. I used to be a fan of the Chord house sound but the R2R done right is just what I have been looking for all these decades since selling my reel-to-reel player


----------



## MusicBeforeGear

sabloke said:


> The Chord TT2 new is A$8,500 while a Soloist + Venus II set you back only A$6,300. No way a TT2 beats the combo, not according to my ears anyway. I used to be a fan of the Chord house sound but the R2R done right is just what I have been looking for all these decades since selling my reel-to-reel player


Fair point. Where I live (Europe) the difference would be less than A$500...


----------



## sabloke

Truth be told, if Venus wasn't made in China and not sold directly by Vinshine Audio in Singapore without any dealers adding up their margin, it alone would cost more than the TT2. Not a fair comparison.


----------



## MusicBeforeGear (May 15, 2021)

sabloke said:


> Truth be told, if Venus wasn't made in China and not sold directly by Vinshine Audio in Singapore without any dealers adding up their margin, it alone would cost more than the TT2. Not a fair comparison.


Apologies for going very much off topic here, but did you consider the audio-gd R7, Kitsune Holo Spring, etc?


----------



## betula (May 15, 2021)

sabloke said:


> Could not agree more, the Soloist is a great amp that will get the best out of any DAC you pair it with. I love the ADI-2, it is such a complete package for the price: great sound, plenty of DSP options on board and built like a little tank. I'd say the Venus II is a mix of Ares II's imaging, sound realism and musicality with ADI-2's detail retrieval and precision. If you like your music to sound real, don't go back to Qutest, save and go for a mid tier R2R instead


My DAC budget is kind of limited around the price of the Qutest. What R2R would you recommend in that price range?
I value clarity and detail, so a loss in that department is what holds me back from the less expensive R2Rs. At the same time I am very interested in hearing what so many people seem to like.

Edit: On a side note, what led you to say Qutest does not sound realistic? To me it sounds more realistic than any delta-sigma DACs I have heard. I have not heard R2Rs though.


----------



## NehPets

betula said:


> My DAC budget is kind of limited around the price of the Qutest. What R2R would you recommend in that price range?
> I value clarity and detail, so a loss in that department is what holds me back from the less expensive R2Rs. At the same time I am very interested in hearing what so many people seem to like.


Not much around the £1200 mark; can only think of the Gungnir Multibit (nil UK stock), Soekris dac2541 or Musician Pegasus.


----------



## betula (May 15, 2021)

NehPets said:


> Not much around the £1200 mark; can only think of the Gungnir Multibit (nil UK stock), Soekris dac2541 or Musician Pegasus.


This correlates to my findings. A proper R2R DAC is about twice the money I am willing to spend on a DAC.

I was wondering about the Bifrost 2 as a budget option. I do not know how much more improvement the Gungnir is over the Bifrost 2. And they are basically unavailable in the UK anyway.
At some point I was wondering about the Soekris 1541, but the opinions about it are very controversial. Again I am not sure how much improvement the 2541 would be.
I never heard about the Pegasus.

Edit: Holo Spring 2 was on my radar as well, but it is hard to get one, even harder second-hand. And as far as I know they are discontinued.
These R2Rs seem to be the niche of the niche. Just like artisan tube amps I guess.


----------



## sabloke

MusicBeforeGear said:


> Apologies for going very much off topic here, but did you consider the audio-gd R7, Kitsune Holo Spring, etc?


I have considered all of the above and more but did not trust the purchasing process. Denafrips have a representative in Melbourne that got me an Ares II delivered within days. Plus, after using the Ares II for a couple of weeks, an opportunity to purchase a second-hand Venus II came up and I took it.


betula said:


> My DAC budget is kind of limited around the price of the Qutest. What R2R would you recommend in that price range?
> I value clarity and detail, so a loss in that department is what holds me back from the less expensive R2Rs. At the same time I am very interested in hearing what so many people seem to like.
> 
> Edit: On a side note, what led you to say Qutest does not sound realistic? To me it sounds more realistic than any delta-sigma DACs I have heard. I have not heard R2Rs though.


Denafrips Pontus is a good R2R alternative to your Qutest. Look for one to buy second hand, these things are built like tanks and come with a transferrable 3 years warranty.
I didn't mean to say the Qutest does not sound realistic. It is just that R2R DACs sound so realistic that the Qutest sounds a bit digital in direct comparison.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Anybody using the Soloist 3X with Hifiman HE1000SE? They’re
quite easy to drive, is there enough volume range using the balanced output?


----------



## betula

I know most people are perfectly satisfied with the 3XP in normal mode, and they are right. It is indeed a fantastic amp. 
But I keep switching between normal and 'headphone power amp mode' and I find that the power amp mode is simply better. Especially in the bass. With my ADI-2 the bass in power amp mode on my Empyrean is just so much tighter, more dynamic and more impactful. It is impossible not to hear it. 

The improvement is so obvious, I only want to get an upgrade DAC with volume control, so I have access to this function on the 3XP. The problem is, most DACs that interest me have no volume control: Schiit, Denafrips. 

So should I just keep looking for an R2R DAC with volume control in my budget or should I just ditch the 3XP and pair an R2R DAC without a volume control with a more dynamic and more punchy amp versus the 3XP in normal mode? My dilemma is, that I think perhaps some class A SS amps could be more dynamic and punchy than the 3XP is in normal mode, but I doubt any of them could be more dynamic and punchy than the 3XP is in 'headphone power amp mode'.

IMO the 3XP in headphone power amp mode does something unique. It is a shame, none of the R2R DACs I desire have a volume control...


----------



## tamleo (May 18, 2021)

betula said:


> I know most people are perfectly satisfied with the 3XP in normal mode, and they are right. It is indeed a fantastic amp.
> But I keep switching between normal and 'headphone power amp mode' and I find that the power amp mode is simply better. Especially in the bass. With my ADI-2 the bass in power amp mode on my Empyrean is just so much tighter, more dynamic and more impactful. It is impossible not to hear it.
> 
> The improvement is so obvious, I only want to get an upgrade DAC with volume control, so I have access to this function on the 3XP. The problem is, most DACs that interest me have no volume control: Schiit, Denafrips.
> ...


I think Ifi dacs use Bur Brown multibit dac chips and having volume controls too
Or buying a hiend preamp is a good idea?


----------



## sabloke

This pre looks pretty good https://shenzhenaudio.com/collectio...-rca-4-xlr-combination?variant=38137926877335


----------



## qsk78 (May 19, 2021)

tamleo said:


> I think Ifi dacs use Bur Brown multibit dac chips and having volume controls too
> Or buying a hiend preamp is a good idea?


Actually ifi iDSD Neo is a good performer at a very reasonable price. I had it for review for 1 week at home. It is clean and neutral and have a volume control.
I was choosing between this and Composer 3XP and I ended up buying the Composer.


----------



## iFi audio

tamleo said:


> I think Ifi dacs use Bur Brown multibit dac chips and having volume controls too



Yes, and we use analog volume attenuation only


----------



## saadi703

How wide is the soundstage on Burson Soloist 3XP? Does anyone here own Soloist along with either A90 or GSX Mini?


----------



## Timbuk2

Hello!  Has anyone paired the Soloist 3X with the Holo May KTE?   I'm also looking at the Sparkos Aries and Benchmark HPA4, but I wonder if those might be a bit on the clinical sounding side.  I'm looking for transparency and dynamics, but not at the sacrifice of engagement or musicality, if that makes any sense.  "Passion for Sound" reviewed the Soloist and Aries and personally prefers the Soloist.   "Soundnews" reviewed the Soloist and the HPA4 and personally prefers the Soloist for personal listening more now.  I haven't been able to hear any of these products, so I'm going on reviews and testimonials to narrow it down...  

Any thoughts?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Timbuk2 said:


> Hello!  Has anyone paired the Soloist 3X with the Holo May KTE?   I'm also looking at the Sparkos Aries and Benchmark HPA4, but I wonder if those might be a bit on the clinical sounding side.  I'm looking for transparency and dynamics, but not at the sacrifice of engagement or musicality, if that makes any sense.  "Passion for Sound" reviewed the Soloist and Aries and personally prefers the Soloist.   "Soundnews" reviewed the Soloist and the HPA4 and personally prefers the Soloist for personal listening more now.  I haven't been able to hear any of these products, so I'm going on reviews and testimonials to narrow it down...
> 
> Any thoughts?


Transparency with musicality? Then Soloist is the perfect fit for the description.


----------



## godmax

Timbuk2 said:


> I'm looking for transparency and dynamics, but not at the sacrifice of engagement or musicality, if that makes any sense.





BattousaiX26 said:


> Transparency with musicality? Then Soloist is the perfect fit for the description.


Fully agree, the Soloist could be a good match for the given expectation.


----------



## Timbuk2

BattousaiX26 said:


> Transparency with musicality? Then Soloist is the perfect fit for the description.


Thanks for the feedback.  That's what my gut feeling tells me, nice to hear it from someone who's heard the amp!


----------



## Timbuk2

godmax said:


> Fully agree, the Soloist could be a good match for the given expectation.


Thank you, much appreciated.  I noticed that you have some of the other amps I've researched as well...  The HeadAmp, Violectric, Geshelli Labs, and Singxer...  Of those do you prefer the Soloist 3X or does it depend on the source?


----------



## godmax

Timbuk2 said:


> Thank you, much appreciated. I noticed that you have some of the other amps I've researched as well... The HeadAmp, Violectric, Geshelli Labs, and Singxer... Of those do you prefer the Soloist 3X or does it depend on the source?


As usual in audio....it depends I would not say it depends on source used, but rather on the headphone itself. For me the Soloist 3XP is the most detailed and nuanced of the bunch, but that does not mean I prefer it over the other ones in general. The Soloist has some quirks (jumpy volume control, minor hiss on medium/high gain on sensitive headphones), but on the other hand sound so good. The unique headphone power amp mode is really a stand-out feature compared to the other amps on the market (especially like it on Meze Empyrean and Quad ERA-1). I round-robin my headphones as well the amps+DACs regularly so everyone gets his listening time, that way you not get used too much to the same sound and "newly" re-discover it over and over. I really can recommend the Soloist 3XP that is for me in the same league as the GS-X mini or Violectric V281.


----------



## Timbuk2

godmax said:


> As usual in audio....it depends I would not say it depends on source used, but rather on the headphone itself. For me the Soloist 3XP is the most detailed and nuanced of the bunch, but that does not mean I prefer it over the other ones in general. The Soloist has some quirks (jumpy volume control, minor hiss on medium/high gain on sensitive headphones), but on the other hand sound so good. The unique headphone power amp mode is really a stand-out feature compared to the other amps on the market (especially like it on Meze Empyrean and Quad ERA-1). I round-robin my headphones as well the amps+DACs regularly so everyone gets his listening time, that way you not get used too much to the same sound and "newly" re-discover it over and over. I really can recommend the Soloist 3XP that is for me in the same league as the GS-X mini or Violectric V281.


You are fortunate to have such great amps at your disposal.  I like your thinking!    Considering the lower cost, the Soloist is hard to beat.  I read somewhere that the jumpy volume control was a faulty volume controller in some production run, but I haven't confirmed this.  You might check with Burson to see if they can replace that unit for you under warranty if it's bothersome...   Enjoy the music!


----------



## qsk78 (May 24, 2021)

Timbuk2 said:


> I read somewhere that the jumpy volume control was a faulty volume controller in some production run, but I haven't confirmed this.


Well, that means that all of them should be faulty...I have the same issue.
But it does not bother me any longer in the headphone power amp mode.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Timbuk2 said:


> You are fortunate to have such great amps at your disposal.  I like your thinking!    Considering the lower cost, the Soloist is hard to beat.  I read somewhere that the jumpy volume control was a faulty volume controller in some production run, but I haven't confirmed this.  You might check with Burson to see if they can replace that unit for you under warranty if it's bothersome...   Enjoy the music!


I experience jumpy volume control too and I don't think my unit is faulty but rather design flaw of Soloist. But for this price and performance, I can live with it.


----------



## Timbuk2

BattousaiX26 said:


> I experience jumpy volume control too and I don't think my unit is faulty but rather design flaw of Soloist. But for this price and performance, I can live with it.


qsk78 and BattousaiX26  Living with it is definitely an option.  I don't remember where I read this, but a guy got a replacement for this issue, and he said the new unit's volume was linear, not jumpy.  Just passing on what he reported...  If I come across this again, will post a link.​


----------



## qsk78

Thank you for info *Timbuk2.*
I will try to check it with Burson.


----------



## Timbuk2

qsk78 said:


> Thank you for info *Timbuk2.*
> I will try to check it with Burson.


Sure thing.  Please let us know what you find out.  Looks like I'm going to be ordering one too.


----------



## qsk78

Timbuk2 said:


> Sure thing.  Please let us know what you find out.  Looks like I'm going to be ordering one too.


Ok. Sent an email to Alex. Let you know.


----------



## SQ13

please keep us posted on the jumpy volume issue. if there is a fix that will be great, it’s not really a show stopper for me. i believe it’s around 51 or 52.


----------



## sabloke

Yeah, mine jumps from 51 to 52. No biggie though.


----------



## BattousaiX26

SQ13 said:


> please keep us posted on the jumpy volume issue. if there is a fix that will be great, it’s not really a show stopper for me. i believe it’s around 51 or 52.


51 to 52 for me as well.


----------



## betula

sabloke said:


> Yeah, mine jumps from 51 to 52. No biggie though.


Yes, there is a slightly bigger jump between 51 and 52, but it doesn't really bother me either. I think most people would be fine with it. (And then there is the headphone power amp mode where you bypass the whole volume control.)


----------



## sabloke

If I do the bypass using my current DAC, I go deaf in an instant or my Z1Rs explode on my head, maybe both 😂


----------



## betula

sabloke said:


> If I do the bypass using my current DAC, I go deaf in an instant or my Z1Rs explode on my head, maybe both 😂


Yes, don't do that. 
Let me emphasise again for new readers that for the bypass mode you must have a DAC with volume control and you must significantly lower the volume on the DAC before engaging this mode on the 3XP. (Otherwise you can get into all sorts of trouble.)


----------



## Doctor56

Hi. Has anybody listened to both Soloist 3X and old Soloist? Could You compare the sound character of both. Thanks.


----------



## Capunk

Hey, I just recently got my Burson Soloist 3XP, but was wondering why on High Gain (XLR input - XLR output) from volume 0 to 1 has a big gap of volume? as its jump to full volume from nothing? is this normal?


----------



## SnowRang3r

Capunk said:


> Hey, I just recently got my Burson Soloist 3XP, but was wondering why on High Gain (XLR input - XLR output) from volume 0 to 1 has a big gap of volume? as its jump to full volume from nothing? is this normal?


Unless you have some really hard to drive headphones you’ll be better off using low or medium gain.


----------



## OneEyedHito

Has anyone in here with one swapped the Vivid opamps for the Classic?  If so did it truly smooth out the sound any?


----------



## ishmaelk

OneEyedHito said:


> Has anyone in here with one swapped the Vivid opamps for the Classic?  If so did it truly smooth out the sound any?


I often swap them. With the HD800S, sometimes I prefer a little less detail, smoother sound. And that's what the Classics deliver. But since I discovered how great the power amp mode is, I have been using them less. 
But, answering your question, the Classics did smooth out the sound.


----------



## Capunk

SnowRang3r said:


> Unless you have some really hard to drive headphones you’ll be better off using low or medium gain.


Right now i'm listening it with HD800, 
50 at High gain
75 at Med gain


----------



## ishmaelk

Capunk said:


> Right now i'm listening it with HD800,
> 50 at High gain
> 75 at Med gain


Wow. I listen my 800S balanced, but even in SE I don't think I ever go beyond 50 in med gain for very quiet records. 
And in power amp mode I have to set the gain to low or my head would explode scanners style.


----------



## rmsanger

Is there a post that has a quick overview of what poweramp mode does?  I assume you lose volume control and does it bypass omp amps?  Does it increase power output and noise floor?   Does it improve dynamics/slam?  Anything else?


----------



## ishmaelk

rmsanger said:


> Is there a post that has a quick overview of what poweramp mode does?  I assume you lose volume control and does it bypass omp amps?  Does it increase power output and noise floor?   Does it improve dynamics/slam?  Anything else?


It bypasses the volume control in the Soloist. You need a source with volume control, obviously.
In my experience with the 800S, it makes the sound meatier, more dynamic and punchy.
I guess the volume control in the Soloist is responsible for the huge channel separation, which helps many headphones, but it doesn't work as well with something like the 800S. A little less separation really improves the sound in power amp mode.
Try it. But be careful and select the low gain first and set a low volume in the source. The power in low gain is impressive.
At first I didn't really like the power amp mode. It felt like crossfeed was applied, and that was it. But I changed my mind about it with the 800S.


----------



## Capunk

My initial impression pairing this with Ares II and HD800, the output is felt subjectively 'majestic' and 'mellow', aside from the gain minor issues, soloist 3xp powering HD800 on balanced very easily, similar to Topping A90. I kept smiling looking at the built quality of this amp, simply look sturdy and well built


----------



## betula

rmsanger said:


> Is there a post that has a quick overview of what poweramp mode does?  I assume you lose volume control and does it bypass omp amps?  Does it increase power output and noise floor?   Does it improve dynamics/slam?  Anything else?


It depends on pairing and preference, but with the ADI-2 and Empyrean power amp mode is my way to go. I find it much more dynamic, cleaner and punchier. Especially in bass. Power amp mode bypasses the whole volume stage in the 3XP including two of the four op-amps leading to a cleaner and more powerful sound. 
Make sure you lower your volume on the DAC first. (You need a DAC with volume control.)


----------



## tamleo

Hello guys,
If i forget setting the volume of my dac to zero and using the Soloist's poweramp mode, my headphone will probably be blown out? Even when the Soloist's volume is set to zero? Tks


----------



## godmax (May 31, 2021)

tamleo said:


> Hello guys,
> If i forget setting the volume of my dac to zero and using the Soloist's poweramp mode, my headphone will probably be blown out? Even when the Soloist's volume is set to zero? Tks


If you are in poweramp mode you don’t have any volume level setting or mute state on the Soloist, you can only adjust gain, so if your DAC delivers max volume (e.g. 4V+ over XLR) that will get amplified no matter what, you have the risk to damage your hearing and/or headphone! Be careful.


----------



## betula

tamleo said:


> Hello guys,
> If i forget setting the volume of my dac to zero and using the Soloist's poweramp mode, my headphone will probably be blown out? Even when the Soloist's volume is set to zero? Tks


You cannot change the volume level on the 3XP once you are in power amp mode. It is determined by your DAC.


----------



## OneEyedHito

ishmaelk said:


> I often swap them. With the HD800S, sometimes I prefer a little less detail, smoother sound. And that's what the Classics deliver. But since I discovered how great the power amp mode is, I have been using them less.
> But, answering your question, the Classics did smooth out the sound.


Thanks Ishmael, I ordered classics with my Soloist 3XP but not sure I got the correct opamps, this is what they sent me.  Unless I disassemble the plastic caps and insert these in there?


----------



## OneEyedHito

OneEyedHito said:


> Thanks Ishmael, I ordered classics with my Soloist 3XP but not sure I got the correct opamps, this is what they sent me.  Unless I disassemble the plastic caps and insert these in there?


Figured it out that they sent me the incorrect parts.  Emailed them to get it sorted.


----------



## ishmaelk

OneEyedHito said:


> Figured it out that they sent me the incorrect parts.  Emailed them to get it sorted.


That definitely doesn't look like a pair of Classics.


----------



## Slim1970

OneEyedHito said:


> Thanks Ishmael, I ordered classics with my Soloist 3XP but not sure I got the correct opamps, this is what they sent me.  Unless I disassemble the plastic caps and insert these in there?


Those look like extenders. Those are definitely not the V6 Classics


----------



## Capunk

Loving the sound out of this so far, but the details have some room for improvement.


----------



## qsk78

Capunk said:


> but the details have some room for improvement.


May be this is a question to your DAC?


----------



## Slim1970

qsk78 said:


> May be this is a question to your DAC?


I was thinking the same thing. When I had the Burson Soloist it wasn't a lack of details that was missing to my ears. I thought the Soloist was one of the most resolving, detailed amps I've heard. What it lacked was some musicality. I wish I would've tried the V6 Classics before I sold it. I think I wanted a bit of that old Burson sound that my Timekeeper has.


----------



## sabloke

Capunk said:


> Loving the sound out of this so far, but the details have some room for improvement.



Exactly the situation I was in before swapping the DAC for Venus II 😊


----------



## ishmaelk

Slim1970 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. When I had the Burson Soloist it wasn't a lack of details that was missing to my ears. I thought the Soloist was one of the most resolving, detailed amps I've heard. What it lacked was some musicality. I wish I would've tried the V6 Classics before I sold it. I think I wanted a bit of that old Burson sound that my Timekeeper has.


I used to have the Soloist SL MKII before moving on to the 3XP. The latter is way more resolving and open, but I never really considered it a tad less musical. 
I haven't had the chance to try a Timekeeper, though. But it must be awesome.
If I want a softer sound (I always had a problem understanding what some people call musicality, but I usually associate it with a softer sound) the Classics will give me just that.


----------



## Capunk

qsk78 said:


> May be this is a question to your DAC?


Perhaps, but coming from A90 there was a notch of details missing or smoothened.


----------



## ishmaelk

Capunk said:


> Perhaps, but coming from A90 there was a notch of details missing or smoothened.


Interesting. 
I had the A90 and the Soloist side by side and what I noticed was the A90 pushed all the scene to the front. It made some things more noticeable, but the lack of depth was a problem for me. The Soloist had all the details (mind you, this is using the same Composer dac) and a bigger soundstage with more depth in my opinion. 
To me the difference wasn't even subtle.


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> I used to have the Soloist SL MKII before moving on to the 3XP. The latter is way more resolving and open, but I never really considered it a tad less musical.
> I haven't had the chance to try a Timekeeper, though. But it must be awesome.
> If I want a softer sound (I always had a problem understanding what some people call musicality, but I usually associate it with a softer sound) the Classics will give me just that.


Musicality to me doesn't necessarily mean softer. I have the TT2/HMS and it does transients, resolution, and transparency with the best of them. When I feed it to the Soloist, it felt like something was missing from its sound. I want a full sound without losing any detail or clarity. The Soloist to my ears had everything I liked in an amp except body. Enter the Luxman, now my amping needs have been meet. If I want a somewhat neutral tuning I can switch over to the Formula S/Powerman. I also find it to offer a fuller sound than the Soloist while retaining all the great attributes I like about that amp. It's just a matter of preference really because the Soloist is a very good amp.


----------



## ishmaelk

Slim1970 said:


> Musicality to me doesn't necessarily mean softer. I have the TT2/HMS and it does transients, resolution, and transparency with the best of them. When I feed it to the Soloist, it felt like something was missing from its sound. I want a full sound without losing any detail or clarity. The Soloist to my ears had everything I liked in an amp except body. Enter the Luxman, now my amping needs have been meet. If I want a somewhat neutral tuning I can switch over to the Formula S/Powerman. I also find it to offer a fuller sound than the Soloist while retaining all the great attributes I like about that amp. It's just a matter of preference really because the Soloist is a very good amp.


I haven't had the chance to try the Luxman nor the Formula S. I bet they're amazing. 
I guess one must surely get something better out of 3X the price of the Soloist! 
The same way I found the Soloist to be way better than the A90, which made sense given the 2X price difference.


----------



## Slim1970

ishmaelk said:


> I haven't had the chance to try the Luxman nor the Formula S. I bet they're amazing.
> I guess one must surely get something better out of 3X the price of the Soloist!
> The same way I found the Soloist to be way better than the A90, which made sense given the 2X price difference.


There are so many amps out there to try. I say to listen to as many of them as you can because they all do something a little differently than the next one. There is no right or wrong amp it's whatever sounds good to you .


----------



## Capunk

ishmaelk said:


> Interesting.
> I had the A90 and the Soloist side by side and what I noticed was the A90 pushed all the scene to the front. It made some things more noticeable, but the lack of depth was a problem for me. The Soloist had all the details (mind you, this is using the same Composer dac) and a bigger soundstage with more depth in my opinion.
> To me the difference wasn't even subtle.


Agreed, coming from THX amp (SP200) to A90 then Soloist 3XP there was a progressive upgrade from each amp, I just can't really describe my impressions in words.
Ares + A90 feels slightly more crisp compared to Ares + Soloist, but the rest is what you described before.


----------



## tamleo

Has Anyone here tried the Burson's new amp Funk?


----------



## betula

Capunk said:


> Agreed, coming from THX amp (SP200) to A90 then Soloist 3XP there was a progressive upgrade from each amp, I just can't really describe my impressions in words.
> Ares + A90 feels slightly more crisp compared to Ares + Soloist, but the rest is what you described before.


I don't have a vast experience with amps. The best few I owned are the CMA600i, Taurus MKII, Cavalli Platinum and of course the Chord TT2. The Taurus is a good amp, I wish I still had it to A/B compare with the 3XP. By memory the 3XP feels cleaner but leaner. 
I owned and auditioned a few other amps, but they are not even worth mentioning, like the THX-789. I really couldn't get what the fuss was about that. Probably just the price tag.

IMO the DAC is almost equally important as the amp. They must be on the same level to bring the best out of each other. 
It is becoming so personal on this level. More technical/more musical; detail and clarity oriented pairings versus sweet and musically more enjoyable ones. Combinations are endless and the enjoyment factor is not always that much different. 

It is a matter of budget, taste and mood. Part of the fun is to audition something new every now and then. Side grade can be just as much fun as upgrade. What is upgrade anyway after you spent 3-4K+ on your system?


----------



## TomekZ

ishmaelk said:


> Interesting.
> I had the A90 and the Soloist side by side and what I noticed was the A90 pushed all the scene to the front. It made some things more noticeable, but the lack of depth was a problem for me. The Soloist had all the details (mind you, this is using the same Composer dac) and a bigger soundstage with more depth in my opinion.
> To me the difference wasn't even subtle.


I too had them at the same time. The Soloist 3 had depth: could deep into space. The Topping A90 was clear & smooth but altogether flat. The tonal qualities of the Burson was more organic. Strings were metal in a wooden box. Breath of wind instruments felt like human breath.


----------



## Golyatx

Yea thats why I want to keep the RME ADI 2 DAC FS, so I can tweak EQ a little to bring me whatever I need. 
About to receive Burson Soloist 3XP next week. Cant wait! Should be some serious sound upgrade. HP: LCDX 2021.


----------



## betula

Golyatx said:


> Yea thats why I want to keep the RME ADI 2 DAC FS, so I can tweak EQ a little to bring me whatever I need.
> About to receive Burson Soloist 3XP next week. Cant wait! Should be some serious sound upgrade. HP: LCDX 2021.


I am pretty sure it will be an improvement, but speaking from personal experience, do not put your hopes too high. I had the exact same gear as you. The ADI-2 drives the LCD-X pretty well to be honest. You can add some mild EQ and so on. 

Adding the 3XP to the chain with single ended output did not turn the world upside down for me. Yes, balanced mode was more improvement and then using the 3XP in headphone power amp mode another step. (Make sure, you do not use the low impedance LCD-X in high-gain, as you will hear some hiss. Medium gain is alright.)

What I am saying from my own experience, is that the ADI-2/3XP combo with the LCD-X versus the ADI-2 alone was not as big of a revelation to me as the ADI-2/3XP combo can be with some truly high-end headphones like the Empyrean for example.

While I definitely heard some improvements with the LCD-X (and a little more improvements with the Arya), the combo basically transformed my Empyrean versus ADI-2 alone.

There is always a limiting factor in anyone's chain. To my personal experience the limiting factor in the ADI-2/3XP/LCD-X combo is the headphones. Which is a rare case, as usually that is the link in the chain that lasts the longest. Saying this as someone who really likes the LCD-X. 

I just want to save you from potential disappointment due to high hopes. This was my experience, your experience might differ.
Either way, please make sure you share your thoughts once your 3XP arrives. 
Also, don't judge the amp too soon. Give it the deserved burn-in time and your ears to adjust to the sound and appreciate its delicacies.


----------



## Golyatx

Yea thanks @betula ! 
I will really need to justify the price for 3XP with X, because it is a ton money for me. 
If I dont hear any big improvement, I return it. I dont want to do A/B testing with AMP this pricey. 
Emps are still much money for me and I dont want to have only Emps+ADI2 as I know they should sound (and like you already said) much better with ext. AMP. 
I will write my impressions here next week. 
Thanks for insight.


----------



## lugnut

1. Great headphones with a good amp ?
2. Great amp with good headphones ?
I would choose great headphones first.


----------



## sabloke

lugnut said:


> I would choose great headphones first.


Totally agree. I use IER-Z1R with a BTR5 Bluetooth dongle on the go and couldn't be happier. This combination easily beats a top spec DAP with some regular IEMS for price, sound quality and convenience. Same with a desktop setup, surely. No amp & DAC combo will make your M50X cans sound like Empyreans


----------



## ishmaelk

The problem is defining what a good amp is when your headphones are great. Good enough for a great headphone? That's a great amp.


----------



## qsk78 (Jun 4, 2021)

Golyatx said:


> I will really need to justify the price for 3XP with X, because it is a ton money for me.


Well, on the other hand this is one of the best price/performance ratio amp in my opinion.  I don't count Chinese brands here since this is a different league.
I believe that the next quality level would be somewhere at Nimbus US4/5 which are 4-5 times more expensive.


----------



## Golyatx

Yea @qsk78, thanks for confirmation. 

Anyway, we are not talking some 30$ headphones. 
This is LCDX, price above 1000$, I consider them GREAT, not good. 
Not everyone have 6k$ to spend on audio. 
I rather have GREAT AMP - which should Burson be, together with FOR ME GREAT LCDX. 
LCDX can definitely handle my crazy requirements which is high volume and bass boost. Sometimes I want to blow my head off, so I turn the volume knob realy high. I want to listen to music. I want to have a fun. 
Thats what is all about. I dont care more expensive things, if this setup can deliver it for me.


----------



## sabloke

Anyone using the Soloist 3XP with active monitors? it is mind-blowing good in my opinion. Friend of mine listened to my set, couldn't believe Class D built in amps sounded so good. However, after checking active monitors specs, it turned out the amps are in fact Class AB, so no mystery there   Imaging is far superior to any of my cans, and I have a few...


----------



## godmax (Jun 4, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> Well, on the other hand this is one of the best price/performance ratio amp in my opinion. I don't count Chinese brands here since this is a different league.
> I believe that the next quality level would be somewhere at Nimbus US4/5 which are 4-5 times more expensive.


Agree, price/performance ratio of the Soloist 3XP is very good!


Golyatx said:


> I will really need to justify the price for 3XP with X, because it is a ton money for me.
> If I dont hear any big improvement, I return it. I dont want to do A/B testing with AMP this pricey.
> Emps are still much money for me and I dont want to have only Emps+ADI2 as I know they should sound (and like you already said) much better with ext. AMP.





Golyatx said:


> Anyway, we are not talking some 30$ headphones.
> This is LCDX, price above 1000$, I consider them GREAT, not good.
> Not everyone have 6k$ to spend on audio.
> I rather have GREAT AMP - which should Burson be, together with FOR ME GREAT LCDX.
> ...


Only spend the money you are comfortably with on an amp, since it is not guaranteed, that it will sound to your individual liking with your specific headphone. High volume is probably not an issue anymore, since all current amps provide plenty of power (yes, I know "just" power is not everything). If you don't expect that your amp increases the natural bass response of your headphone and just brings out out the best possible from an powering perspective, than the Soloist 3XP is for sure a good candidate for you.
For example my Denon D9200 sound very good on the Soloist 3XP, but I like them even more on the less expensive all-in-one Questyle CMA 400i. But I like your principle not to A/B multiple amps, since this can be a long and tedious process with unknown outcome. What is important from my experience, you need to spend a longer time period with an specific amp and not overestimate the initial impression, this can change very much over time (even nothing changed physically).
You should spend some time with your current RME ADI-2 DAC together with the Soloist 3XP and than evaluate if you are missing something.


----------



## Capunk (Jun 4, 2021)

Just checking, does your 3XP noise floor is noticeable with Med/Hi gain?
i know iem is overkill to use with this amp but does your one hiss?


----------



## ishmaelk

I use my IE800S with this amp in low gain with no audible hiss at all.


----------



## MakubexGB

Capunk said:


> Just checking, does your 3XP noise floor is noticeable with Med/Hi gain?
> i know iem is overkill to use with this amp but does your one hiss?


I can clearly hear hissing with my Dunu SA6 on all gains. It's pretty quiet in low gain so it's not very noticeable and totally usable. On medium and high gain, though, I would not use IEMs.


----------



## Aquileolus

Has anyone used soloist 3xp on ZMF headphones? Waiting for my Verite Closed, wondering if they will be a good match


----------



## Golyatx

By any chance... had anyone had a chance to compare with amp Cayin ha-1a mk2?


----------



## Timbuk2

Aquileolus said:


> Has anyone used soloist 3xp on ZMF headphones? Waiting for my Verite Closed, wondering if they will be a good match


I came across this post in my research, and saw someone else talking about pairing it with Verite Closed, can't remember where now...  Read through the responses here to (127b), but keep in mind he hasn't burned in the Soloist at the time.  Maybe contact this user and see how it's developed... Please let us know how it goes for you.   https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/jrpzx5/burson_soloist_composer_3x_performance_combo/


----------



## MakubexGB

Aquileolus said:


> Has anyone used soloist 3xp on ZMF headphones? Waiting for my Verite Closed, wondering if they will be a good match


I run the ZMF VC on the Soloist 3XP. I think they pair well. I did change the opamps on the input stage from the Vivid to the Classics V6 to smooth out the treble but that's just my preference. The detail and staging with this combo is fantastic.

The power from the Soloist is way more than enough. Sometimes I run it in low gain on the balanced output.


----------



## Timbuk2

MakubexGB said:


> I run the ZMF VC on the Soloist 3XP. I think they pair well. I did change the opamps on the input stage from the Vivid to the Classics V6 to smooth out the treble but that's just my preference. The detail and staging with this combo is fantastic.
> 
> The power from the Soloist is way more than enough. Sometimes I run it in low gain on the balanced output.


Ah, perhaps the Vivids are fatiguing with this combo...  Do you find you need to adjust the volume control often?


----------



## MakubexGB

Timbuk2 said:


> Ah, perhaps the Vivids are fatiguing with this combo...  Do you find you need to adjust the volume control often?


Some but I always do depending on the song. I haven't used an amp to date where I don't do that. And it's not always because the sound is too harsh or loud or some other bad thing. A lot of the time it's because I really like the song that came on. Also, I don't volume normalize the sound so it can vary between songs.


----------



## Timbuk2

MakubexGB said:


> Some but I always do depending on the song. I haven't used an amp to date where I don't do that. And it's not always because the sound is too harsh or loud or some other bad thing. A lot of the time it's because I really like the song that came on. Also, I don't volume normalize the sound so it can vary between songs.


Thanks, makes sense.  I read that criticism of this pairing and wondered...  Reminds me of that incredible Alan Parsons' song, TURN IT UP!


----------



## MakubexGB

Timbuk2 said:


> Thanks, makes sense.  I read that criticism of this pairing and wondered...  Reminds me of that incredible Alan Parsons' song, TURN IT UP!


That said, as much as I like the Soloist I'd still say volume control is it's biggest weak point. The knob spins indefinitely and the volume changes very gradually as you spin it. I actually like this granularity. What I don't like is that there's a big jump in volume from 51 to 52. Sometimes the volume I'm looking for is in between but I have to settle for either a little too soft or a little too loud. Or change gain and play around with that but then I have to switch back on the next song and that's even more annoying, so I rarely go the gain route.


----------



## qsk78

MakubexGB said:


> What I don't like is that there's a big jump in volume from 51 to 52.


You can switch Soloist into headphone power amp mode to bypass it.


----------



## MakubexGB

qsk78 said:


> You can switch Soloist into headphone power amp mode to bypass it.


True but it's too inconvenient to control the volume with my DAC or source with how my set up is laid out.


----------



## Timbuk2

MakubexGB said:


> That said, as much as I like the Soloist I'd still say volume control is it's biggest weak point. The knob spins indefinitely and the volume changes very gradually as you spin it. I actually like this granularity. What I don't like is that there's a big jump in volume from 51 to 52. Sometimes the volume I'm looking for is in between but I have to settle for either a little too soft or a little too loud. Or change gain and play around with that but then I have to switch back on the next song and that's even more annoying, so I rarely go the gain route.


I came across a post from a Soloist owner who contacted Burson about the jumpy volume control.  He got the chip replaced, problem fixed.  I just found the post, copying here...  If you aren't happy with the jumpy volume, apparently there is a fix.  




hifiDJ
1
Apr 28

So you guys know that weird quirk the Soloist has where adjusting volume is inconsistent? Where turning the volume dial up actually lowers the volume at a certain point?
I finally got around to asking Burson about this and they suggested it is a glitch with the volume chip’s programming. So, they sent me a volume chip replacement to see if it fixes the issue…
Finally got it today and the first one didn’t work…it actually disabled everything! So, I tried the extra one they sent (two chips total) and viola! Volume is all good now and issue is fixed…
Just wanted to let y’all know if the “volume issue” with the Soloist bothers some of you that there is a solution. Just hit up Burson email and they’ll send you replacement chips…
It’s very easy to replace…all you need to do is pull out the old volume chip which is the little black chip right next to the volume screen inside…then just pop in the new one and you’re done. Hope this was helpful!
UPDATE: The two chips that were sent to me were different versions and they didn’t know which one I had so they sent both…so try both

Source:  https://forum.headphones.com/t/burs...ance-class-a-headphone-pre-amplifier/9115/198


----------



## betula

Timbuk2 said:


> I came across a post from a Soloist owner who contacted Burson about the jumpy volume control.  He got the chip replaced, problem fixed.  I just found the post, copying here...  If you aren't happy with the jumpy volume, apparently there is a fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is interesting. The issue does not bother me much, but if I could fix it I would. Perhaps I will contact Burson. 
Can you confirm, changing the volume chip is only a manual task and does not involve soldering?


----------



## Timbuk2

betula said:


> That is interesting. The issue does not bother me much, but if I could fix it I would. Perhaps I will contact Burson.
> Can you confirm, changing the volume chip is only a manual task and does not involve soldering?


That's according to the OP.  I don't have the Burson to confirm, am still in the process of deciding which amp I'll buy.  I'm leaning towards the Luxman P750u, but if that falls through, I'll get the Burson.


----------



## Aquileolus

MakubexGB said:


> Some but I always do depending on the song. I haven't used an amp to date where I don't do that. And it's not always because the sound is too harsh or loud or some other bad thing. A lot of the time it's because I really like the song that came on. Also, I don't volume normalize the sound so it can vary between songs.


Thank you for the answer, I'm also considering buying a set of V6 classic to try. Currently I'm pairing the Soloist (with V6 vivid) with Focal Clear, previously I also feel it a little dry, but recently I just found out the power amp mode from this thread, and I feel a lot of improvement, the sound is richer and smoother


----------



## MakubexGB

Timbuk2 said:


> I came across a post from a Soloist owner who contacted Burson about the jumpy volume control.  He got the chip replaced, problem fixed.  I just found the post, copying here...  If you aren't happy with the jumpy volume, apparently there is a fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post! I'm definitely contacting Burson about this.


----------



## qsk78

I sent a message to Alex last week. No answer.


----------



## ishmaelk

qsk78 said:


> I sent a message to Alex last week. No answer.


Sometimes it's taken Burson a little more than usual to answer, but they've always done it and in my experience they've invariably been helpful and attentive. 
I emailed them about the volume fix too. I'm in no hurry at all. I know they'll fix it.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Hi everybody, I hope someone can help me: my one month Soloist 3X has developed an extremely high static noise on one channel, and a kind of coil whine comes from the unit. I got the attached opamps (or whatever they are), could it be something I can fix myself before having to return the unit? Thanks!


----------



## Melting735

gonzalo1004es said:


> Hi everybody, I hope someone can help me: my one month Soloist 3X has developed an extremely high static noise on one channel, and a kind of coil whine comes from the unit. I got the attached opamps (or whatever they are), could it be something I can fix myself before having to return the unit? Thanks!


I had the same issue with my C3xR also at 1 month mark. I tried to swap opamp, it doesn't work. The noise persist in one channel regardless the volume adjustment. I returned the unit still waiting for replacement unit.


----------



## Capunk

strange, i also got that opamps - dunno what is this for


gonzalo1004es said:


> Hi everybody, I hope someone can help me: my one month Soloist 3X has developed an extremely high static noise on one channel, and a kind of coil whine comes from the unit. I got the attached opamps (or whatever they are), could it be something I can fix myself before having to return the unit? Thanks!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Melting735 said:


> I had the same issue with my C3xR also at 1 month mark. I tried to swap opamp, it doesn't work. The noise persist in one channel regardless the volume adjustment. I returned the unit still waiting for replacement unit.


Thanks for replying, that’s not good news...


----------



## gonzalo1004es

It looks like my noise problem disappears after a while, but there’s a high pitched faint noise coming from the unit, could someone confirm to me if they have it too? You have to be very close to the amp to hear it.


----------



## ishmaelk

gonzalo1004es said:


> It looks like my noise problem disappears after a while, but there’s a high pitched faint noise coming from the unit, could someone confirm to me if they have it too? You have to be very close to the amp to hear it.


I had that and the problem turned out to be the LCD display. I had the part sent and I replaced it myself. Problem solved. 
When I first noticed this issue I thought it was just tinnitus! Then I realized I only experienced it when the Soloist was on.


----------



## Melting735

Capunk said:


> strange, i also got that opamps - dunno what is this for


I think those are some cheap opamps. Burson might include these in for backup or diagnose purposes.


----------



## qsk78

I believe these are some spare fuses/ IC opamps.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

I’ve emailed Burson, let’s see what they say, thanks again!


----------



## centuriones (Jun 7, 2021)

gonzalo1004es said:


> Ciao a tutti, spero che qualcuno possa aiutarmi: il mio Soloist 3X da un mese ha sviluppato un rumore statico estremamente elevato su un canale, e dall'unità proviene una specie di coil whine. Ho ricevuto gli operazionali collegati (o qualunque cosa siano), potrebbe essere qualcosa che posso riparare da solo prima di dover restituire l'unità? Grazie!


I also had the same problem on the left channel. Before reporting the problem to Burson I tried swapping the Vivid 6 chips to see if the problem persisted. In fact, I verified that by exchanging the opamps the noise had moved to the right channel. I then contacted Burso who immediately sent a replacement opamps.


----------



## Aquileolus

gonzalo1004es said:


> Hi everybody, I hope someone can help me: my one month Soloist 3X has developed an extremely high static noise on one channel, and a kind of coil whine comes from the unit. I got the attached opamps (or whatever they are), could it be something I can fix myself before having to return the unit? Thanks!


Hi, I suggest stop using that unit immediately and ask Burson to replace it, I had the same issue, and it smoked my headphone during my evidence collection. I have it recorded and uploaded to Youtube: 
Burson has a very good customer service though, they replaced my Soloist as well as my broken Focal Clear. So don't hesitate to reach out to them.


----------



## Golyatx

Aquileolus said:


> Hi, I suggest stop using that unit immediately and ask Burson to replace it, I had the same issue, and it smoked my headphone during my evidence collection. I have it recorded and uploaded to Youtube:
> Burson has a very good customer service though, they replaced my Soloist as well as my broken Focal Clear. So don't hesitate to reach out to them.



 wow tho!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Thank you guys, I’m waiting for their reply, it doesn’t make me feel confident knowing that it’s a relatively common issue...


----------



## Timbuk2

Aquileolus said:


> Thank you for the answer, I'm also considering buying a set of V6 classic to try. Currently I'm pairing the Soloist (with V6 vivid) with Focal Clear, previously I also feel it a little dry, but recently I just found out the power amp mode from this thread, and I feel a lot of improvement, the sound is richer and smoother


I have read reports that replacing the 2 vivids with classics rolls off the treble a tad, making it less dry but at a slight cost to detail perhaps.  There is always a trade off.  The DAC I want doesn't have volume control, so I'm doing my best to figure out good pairing with amp by doing the research here...


----------



## Timbuk2

MakubexGB said:


> Thanks for the post! I'm definitely contacting Burson about this.


Sure thing.  Nice when there's a relatively easy fix.  I talked with Bloom Audio about this problem, and their customer service reported no jumpy issues with volume in the latest units they got in, so hopefully Burson has nipped it in the bud.  It can happen, but with the volume issue and reports of opamps frying drivers, kinda makes you wonder about Quality Control right now...  I'm encouraged by folks here talking about Burson making things right though!


----------



## rmsanger

ishmaelk said:


> It bypasses the volume control in the Soloist. You need a source with volume control, obviously.
> In my experience with the 800S, it makes the sound meatier, more dynamic and punchy.
> I guess the volume control in the Soloist is responsible for the huge channel separation, which helps many headphones, but it doesn't work as well with something like the 800S. A little less separation really improves the sound in power amp mode.
> Try it. But be careful and select the low gain first and set a low volume in the source. The power in low gain is impressive.
> At first I didn't really like the power amp mode. It felt like crossfeed was applied, and that was it. But I changed my mind about it with the 800S.



Just wondering if anybody had tried power amp mod with something like 1266 Phi TC, Susvara, HE6 SE ?  wondering if there is extra power/current that helps deliver better bass extension/control with these three...


----------



## betula

Timbuk2 said:


> Sure thing.  Nice when there's a relatively easy fix.  I talked with Bloom Audio about this problem, and their customer service reported no jumpy issues with volume in the latest units they got in, so hopefully Burson has nipped it in the bud.  It can happen, but with the volume issue and reports of opamps frying drivers, kinda makes you wonder about Quality Control right now...  I'm encouraged by folks here talking about Burson making things right though!


I have contacted Burson about the same issue. They replied within hours saying they are happy to send me "an updated programming chip that will have a smoother volume curve". I look forward to receiving it. It should be an easy fix and so far Burson was very helpful and responsive.


----------



## Timbuk2

betula said:


> I have contacted Burson about the same issue. They replied within hours saying they are happy to send me "an updated programming chip that will have a smoother volume curve". I look forward to receiving it. It should be an easy fix and so far Burson was very helpful and responsive.


Excellent, glad to hear that!


----------



## centuriones

I also contacted Burson and they have mine who will send me a replacement chip. 
Kudos to Burson for excellent customer service


----------



## Aquileolus

Hi folks, wondering when you guys use Soloist, do you prefer a higher gain with lower volume or lower gain with higher volume? I previously always use medium gain with lower volume with my Focal Clear, but recently I tried the power amp mode in low gain (can't do medium gain otherwise too loud), and I found a significant improvement, that make me start thinking maybe I should use low gain with maximum volume when I'm not using power amp mode?


----------



## godmax

Aquileolus said:


> Hi folks, wondering when you guys use Soloist, do you prefer a higher gain with lower volume or lower gain with higher volume? I previously always use medium gain with lower volume with my Focal Clear, but recently I tried the power amp mode in low gain (can't do medium gain otherwise too loud), and I found a significant improvement, that make me start thinking maybe I should use low gain with maximum volume when I'm not using power amp mode?


Thats probably a good way to go with low gain at higher volume level with higher sensitivity headphones (I don't have the Clear anymore, but the Elegia and other headphones at a similar sensitivity: Clear [55Ω @ 104dB/mW], Elegia[35Ω @ 105dB/mW] or Denon AH-D9200 [24Ω @ 105dB/mW]), since they tend to pick up noise/hiss on the Soloist 3XP at medium and high gain. If the volume level/headroom is fine for you at that setting with the Clears, I would go with that, when not in poweramp mode.


----------



## betula

Limited 20% discount on certain Burson products. https://www.bursonaudio.com/shop/
Just thought I share it with you guys. 

_"For the next 72 hours only, we are taking up to 20% off on selected items. (limited stocks) 

Soloist 3X Performance: 5 units only
Conductor 3 Reference: 3 units only
Conductor 3X Reference: 4 units only
Playmate 2: 3 units only

From our store below, type coupon code (FY21) at the check-out."_


----------



## ishmaelk

That's a great price for an amp like the Soloist.


----------



## Doctor56

betula said:


> Limited 20% discount on certain Burson products. https://www.bursonaudio.com/shop/
> Just thought I share it with you guys.
> 
> _"For the next 72 hours only, we are taking up to 20% off on selected items. (limited stocks)
> ...


Thank You for the valuable information. I've just paid for the Soloist.


----------



## Golyatx (Jun 14, 2021)

omg. my Burson Soloist 3XP is coming in 2 hours... cant wait!!!

ed: no audio cables really caught me off guard tho 

ed2: wow wow wow....


----------



## Capunk (Jun 16, 2021)

Does anyone own this device?







Slight OOT, since Soloist 3XP doesn't have a single-ended Pre-amp out,
will turning balanced in (from Ares II) to Single-Ended out is okay?
or better buy that XLR to RCA cable?


----------



## Melting735 (Jun 16, 2021)

Capunk said:


> Does anyone own this device?
> 
> 
> Slight OOT, since Soloist 3XP doesn't have a single-ended Pre-amp out,
> ...


This unit looks like a switch box. I think it only does some basic wiring inside which is equivalent to xlr to rca cable/adaptor. You need a transformer based convertor according to Burson, like Jensen pc-2xr. Otherwise, if you damage your unit, Burson will void your warranty.


----------



## Coztomba

Capunk said:


> Does anyone own this device?
> 
> 
> Slight OOT, since Soloist 3XP doesn't have a single-ended Pre-amp out,
> ...


I have one.  What are you running the Pre-amp out to? I have the Ares II XLR out to the XLR in on the little Bear.  Then XLR out to the Burson input.  Then the Pre-Amp out to my XLR monitors.  Are you running to single ended active speakers?


----------



## Melting735

Question.

I have composer and soloist. They both have the same remote. How can I use remote to control only one of them instead of controlling both units at the same time?


----------



## qsk78 (Jun 18, 2021)

Melting735 said:


> Question.
> 
> I have composer and soloist. They both have the same remote. How can I use remote to control only one of them instead of controlling both units at the same time?


Is there a situation when you need to control both at the same time? Form my experience you have to control only one unit, either Soloist in normal mode (Composer is in DAC out mode) or Composer (preamp mode) when the Soloist is in headphone power amp mode.


----------



## OneEyedHito

qsk78 said:


> Is there a situation when you need to control both at the same time? Form my experience you have to control only one unit, either Soloist in normal mode (Composer is in DAC out mode) or Composer (preamp mode) when the Soloist is in headphone power amp mode.


He’s asking how to make the remote only control one of the units and not both. I’d shoot an email to Dennis at Burson. He’s very helpful!


----------



## Capunk

Coztomba said:


> I have one.  What are you running the Pre-amp out to? I have the Ares II XLR out to the XLR in on the little Bear.  Then XLR out to the Burson input.  Then the Pre-Amp out to my XLR monitors.  Are you running to single ended active speakers?


yep, to my single ended power amp.
i was planning to use burson as the pre amp


----------



## OneEyedHito

Melting735 said:


> Question.
> 
> I have composer and soloist. They both have the same remote. How can I use remote to control only one of them instead of controlling both units at the same time?


Put some Gaffers tape over the IR port on the device you do not want the Remote to control.


----------



## NGiE5

Coztomba said:


> I have one.  What are you running the Pre-amp out to? I have the Ares II XLR out to the XLR in on the little Bear.  Then XLR out to the Burson input.  Then the Pre-Amp out to my XLR monitors.  Are you running to single ended active speakers?


I'm in the same shoes, just received the soloist 3XP, and got the same little bear on the way (before I realized it can't be used for XLR->RCA with the pre-amp XLR out sadly).  Also I have a Musician Pegasus which is similar to Ares II, suffers from connecting both RCA and XLR outputs to devices.

But what if I connect:

Little Bear RCA Input -> DAC RCA Output
Little Bear XLR Input 1 -> DAC XLR Output
Little Bear RCA Output -> Active Speakers
Little Bear XLR Output A -> Soloist 3XP

In theory it should work right?

When Little Bear input selection is on XLR Input 1, the RCA part technically is not connecting to anything without a complete circuit, and shouldn't degrade the sound quality from the DAC?

When no music is playing, and I change Little Bear RCA Input to XLR Input 1, then change Little Bear RCA Output to XLR Output A, it shouldn't do any harm to both the DAC and the AMP right?


----------



## Doctor56

Hi. On June, 12 I've paid for The Soloist on the Burson site. Immediately received the notification "Hi Aleksandr Yurievich,
Just to let you know — we've received your order #*****, and it is now being processed". After that I've tried twice to receive any information on my order, I've tried to contact Burson via the form on its site, no response at all. Maybe somebody can provide me with working Burson contact? Thanks.


----------



## centuriones (Jun 22, 2021)

Doctor56 said:


> Hi. On June, 12 I've paid for The Soloist on the Burson site. Immediately received the notification "Hi Aleksandr Yurievich,
> Just to let you know — we've received your order #*****, and it is now being processed". After that I've tried twice to receive any information on my order, I've tried to contact Burson via the form on its site, no response at all. Maybe somebody can provide me with working Burson contact? Thanks.


You have tried with this email address info@bursonaudio.com or support@bursonaudio.com


----------



## NGiE5

Doctor56 said:


> Hi. On June, 12 I've paid for The Soloist on the Burson site. Immediately received the notification "Hi Aleksandr Yurievich,
> Just to let you know — we've received your order #*****, and it is now being processed". After that I've tried twice to receive any information on my order, I've tried to contact Burson via the form on its site, no response at all. Maybe somebody can provide me with working Burson contact? Thanks.


I ordered on June 11th, and requested an update on my order by using their web site form as well, they replied next day through email with shipping number.  Have you checked your junk/spam mailbox?  (btw, item arrived in 6 days since their reply).


----------



## Melting735

OneEyedHito said:


> Put some Gaffers tape over the IR port on the device you do not want the Remote to control.


Lol that's a good trick


----------



## Doctor56

NGiE5 said:


> I ordered on June 11th, and requested an update on my order by using their web site form as well, they replied next day through email with shipping number.  Have you checked your junk/spam mailbox?  (btw, item arrived in 6 days since their reply).


Thank You. I've checked all my mailboxes. The only response from Burson was the one immediately after the order. I've tried to contact Burson again today, so waiting for the response.


----------



## OneEyedHito

Doctor56 said:


> Thank You. I've checked all my mailboxes. The only response from Burson was the one immediately after the order. I've tried to contact Burson again today, so waiting for the response.


FWIW all of the responses I’ve ever gotten from them have been from Dennis (who is very very helpful) and at around 3AM EST due to them being in Australia 🇦🇺


----------



## Doctor56

Doctor56 said:


> Thank You. I've checked all my mailboxes. The only response from Burson was the one immediately after the order. I've tried to contact Burson again today, so waiting for the response.


I've just received the letter from Burson.
"Hi Aleksandr,
I have just checked with our logistic and unfortunately we don't have any ways to ship to Russia. 
Do you have any alternative address outside of Russia? If not, we'll regrettably have to cancel and refund your order..."

Very dissapointed in Burson. Waiting for the refund.


----------



## qsk78 (Jun 23, 2021)

Doctor56 said:


> I've just received the letter from Burson.
> "Hi Aleksandr,
> I have just checked with our logistic and unfortunately we don't have any ways to ship to Russia.
> Do you have any alternative address outside of Russia? If not, we'll regrettably have to cancel and refund your order..."
> ...


They have a dealer in Russia - Patefon. https://patefon.ru/products?keyword=burson, Patefon is the only one official Burson dealer here.
 This is where I bought Composer and Soloist. I knew that they do not ship to Russia.


----------



## Doctor56

qsk78 said:


> They have a dealer in Russia - Patefon. https://patefon.ru/products?keyword=burs
> This is where I bought Composer and Soloist.


I know, thanks. Soloist is out of stock there, but I've just preordered it. And they gave me 20% discount, the same as Burson.


----------



## qsk78 (Jun 23, 2021)

By the way, do you guys know if there are any plans to extend the Reference Series?
I would like to see Soloist 3X Reference (even more power) and Composer 3X Reference (dual DAC) one day .


----------



## betula (Jun 24, 2021)

Following @Timbuk2's post earlier I have also contacted Burson regarding the new volume chip with updated programming. It is actually the exact same chip, only the programming makes the volume curve smoother. This means there are no jumps anymore, the 51-52 volume jump is gone. It is all smooth and balanced across the range.

Burson immediately answered my request and sent me two chips (just as in @Timbuk2's post). When I inserted the first chip the amp went totally silent. Luckily when I tried the second chip everything was back to normal and the 51-52 jump disappeared. (Apparently there are two versions of the same chip and it is impossible to tell which one will be compatible with your amp.)

It took Burson a week to allocate a sound chip for me from their factory and another week for the post to arrive from Hong-Kong to the UK.

I am pleased with the service and the result. If the slight 51-52 volume jump bugs you, I recommend to contact Burson as there is an easy fix.


----------



## betula (Jun 24, 2021)

On another note, since the annoying volume jump issue was resolved, I was once again experimenting between the headphone power amp mode and normal mode with my ADI-2 and Empyrean.

I quite enjoy normal mode as well, it has a sweeter, smoother more coloured sound with all four op amps. A fun, sweet, smooth sound.
That said, I still prefer the headphone power amp mode, bypassing the volume stage and two op amps.

Compared to normal mode it is less coloured and more neutral but also punchier, cleaner and better refined. Especially in bass there is more definition and clarity.
I am happy to have my volume issue sorted in normal mode with the new chip, but my preference is still the headphone power amp mode. Those two Vivid op amps still provide enough warmth and smoothness for me, while the sound is much more energetic and more dynamic in this volume control bypass mode.

In a way it reminds me to the LCD-X: Audeze marketed the LCD-X as a neutral studio monitor. Still, the LCD-X is an Audeze headphone with the expected sound signature. They are only neutral in Audeze terms.
The Soloist 3XP in headphone power amp mode is still a Burson amp, but more neutral and cleaner than any other Burson amps, even the 3XP itself in normal mode.

To me the Soloist 3XP in this mode is exceptional. In normal mode it is just good. Some other great SS amps (Taurus MKII for example) can sound clean but quite thick. The 3XP sounds lighter, airier, while it still retains a taste of that thick sweetness and naturalness. If the Taurus is a thick cocoa drink, the 3XP is a delicious and clean cocoa foam. In headphone power amp mode this cocoa foam becomes the hardest hitting smooth drink you have ever had.


----------



## Timbuk2

betula said:


> Following @Timbuk2's post earlier I have also contacted Burson regarding the new volume chip with updated programming. It is actually the exact same chip, only the programming makes the volume curve smoother. This means there are no jumps anymore, the 51-52 volume jump is gone. It is all smooth and balanced across the range.
> 
> Burson immediately answered my request and sent me two chips (just as in @Timbuk2's post). When I inserted the first chip the amp went totally silent. Luckily when I tried the second chip everything was back to normal and the 51-52 jump disappeared. (Apparently there are two versions of the same chip and it is impossible to tell which one will be compatible with your amp.)
> 
> ...


Excellent, and looks like your experience was the same as the OP.  Good to know that Burson is standing behind their products!  Now, if we could only get them to produce more of the Soloist or come out with a Soloist 3X Reference, ha!  Sadly I tried ordering from Bloom, only to have my order cancelled and money refunded. Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## rmsanger (Jun 25, 2021)

Timbuk2 said:


> Excellent, and looks like your experience was the same as the OP.  Good to know that Burson is standing behind their products!  Now, if we could only get them to produce more of the Soloist or come out with a Soloist 3X Reference, ha!  Sadly I tried ordering from Bloom, only to have my order cancelled and money refunded. Thanks for sharing this...



I asked this very question early on...   The Conductor 3 has and XP and XR model for Performance and Reference.    While the Soloist and Composer only have XP models.  However I was told that as standalone units the Soloist and Composer XP models are at the same level or perform better than their respective counterparts in the Conductor 3XR line.   Thus a Soloist 3XP will have a better amplification stage/performance than that in the Conductor 3XR.   At least that is how I was told to think about it...

Hence what you're asking for is a amplifier in the Soloist 3XR that would be theoretically better than anything available today or in the Conductor line.


----------



## BattousaiX26

betula said:


> Following @Timbuk2's post earlier I have also contacted Burson regarding the new volume chip with updated programming. It is actually the exact same chip, only the programming makes the volume curve smoother. This means there are no jumps anymore, the 51-52 volume jump is gone. It is all smooth and balanced across the range.
> 
> Burson immediately answered my request and sent me two chips (just as in @Timbuk2's post). When I inserted the first chip the amp went totally silent. Luckily when I tried the second chip everything was back to normal and the 51-52 jump disappeared. (Apparently there are two versions of the same chip and it is impossible to tell which one will be compatible with your amp.)
> 
> ...


Is it easy to remove the volume controller chip? I also requested from burson and worried that I might bend some pins! hehe


----------



## qsk78

I'm now also waiting for a new volume chip from Burson.


----------



## betula

BattousaiX26 said:


> Is it easy to remove the volume controller chip? I also requested from burson and worried that I might bend some pins! hehe


You have to be patient and careful when removing the chip. I recommend to slowly pull one side and the other alternately until it becomes loose. Those pins indeed bend easily.
That said, you don't have to worry too much about damaging the old chip as you won't use it anymore. Once the new chip is in place you just leave it there.


----------



## brif

BattousaiX26 said:


> Is it easy to remove the volume controller chip? I also requested from burson and worried that I might bend some pins! hehe


Grab an IC puller from amazon or aliexpress. They can be picked up for a few dollars (more for prime shipping). Will make pulling the chip out much easier.

https://www.amazon.com/Iumer-Extractor-Puller-Motherboard-Circuit/dp/B08RDPZ69B


----------



## ishmaelk

betula said:


> On another note, since the annoying volume jump issue was resolved, I was once again experimenting between the headphone power amp mode and normal mode with my ADI-2 and Empyrean.
> 
> I quite enjoy normal mode as well, it has a sweeter, smoother more coloured sound with all four op amps. A fun, sweet, smooth sound.
> That said, I still prefer the headphone power amp mode, bypassing the volume stage and two op amps.
> ...


Since I discovered power amp mode, like REALLY discovered it (it was the HD800S that did it for me), I've tried it in other headphones whose timbre I didn't quite enjoy with the Burson, anything whose midrange sounded a bit lean to me. For example, the DT880 600 ohms sound transformed in power amp mode, with a much fuller sound. 
The AKG K701 were another obvious candidate and, again, power amp mode made the midrange sound meatier. 
There is a loss in soundstage depth, as if crossfeed was applied, but what you gain in return makes it worth it. 
I had listed the Composer and the Soloist in classifieds, because I'm about to move for some time out to work and I can't take such heavy gear with me, but... I think I'd regret selling them. The pairing of Composer and Soloist is just extraordinary.


----------



## betula

ishmaelk said:


> Since I discovered power amp mode, like REALLY discovered it (it was the HD800S that did it for me), I've tried it in other headphones whose timbre I didn't quite enjoy with the Burson, anything whose midrange sounded a bit lean to me. For example, the DT880 600 ohms sound transformed in power amp mode, with a much fuller sound.
> The AKG K701 were another obvious candidate and, again, power amp mode made the midrange sound meatier.
> There is a loss in soundstage depth, as if crossfeed was applied, but what you gain in return makes it worth it.
> I had listed the Composer and the Soloist in classifieds, because I'm about to move for some time out to work and I can't take such heavy gear with me, but... I think I'd regret selling them. The pairing of Composer and Soloist is just extraordinary.


It is all about pairings. I imagine the Soloist in power amp mode really benefits the somewhat warmer/softer/more laid-back headphones as it brings some energy and enhances dynamics. (Audeze, Meze...) With some already energetic headphones it is probably not the best pairing. (Focal) Or at least not in power amp mode.

It is always sad to let go some great gear due to changing circumstances, but I am sure at some point you will get some nice new toys again.


----------



## ishmaelk

betula said:


> It is all about pairings. I imagine the Soloist in power amp mode really benefits the somewhat warmer/softer/more laid-back headphones as it brings some energy and enhances dynamics. (Audeze, Meze...) With some already energetic headphones it is probably not the best pairing. (Focal) Or at least not in power amp mode.
> 
> It is always sad to let go some great gear due to changing circumstances, but I am sure at some point you will get some nice new toys again.


I actually thought power amp mode helped brighter headphones more than others. I don't really know what the reason is, but the punchier sound makes the lower midrange feel meatier and this makes the whole timbre sound less bright. 
You're right about at some point I'll get nice new gear.


----------



## BattousaiX26

betula said:


> It is all about pairings. I imagine the Soloist in power amp mode really benefits the somewhat warmer/softer/more laid-back headphones as it brings some energy and enhances dynamics. (Audeze, Meze...) With some already energetic headphones it is probably not the best pairing. (Focal) Or at least not in power amp mode.
> 
> It is always sad to let go some great gear due to changing circumstances, but I am sure at some point you will get some nice new toys again.


I have the same experience. Headphone power amp mode is good for LCD 2 but when I use it for my he1000v1, it is too bright and fatiguing. Normal mode sounds good in just about every headphone I have tried. Still neutral but has musicality.


----------



## beherit

Hi guys, 
Just a quick question, I just unboxed my Soloist 3x and set it up with my topping D10 / HD58X, and I'm getting a buzzing/distortion sound coming from the right channel of the amp. I've changed to another pair of headphones/ IEM and even tried both the 1/4" jack and 3.5mm, the right buzzing persists. I can't quiet hear it when there's nothing playing. But the moment music starts, it starts buzzing. I know it's not my RCA either cause i swapped them round and still the buzzing in the right side of my headphone's still there. As well, the noise floor seems to be really high even when I have it set to LOW gain and have my Heir Audio 8.A IEMs plugged in. Anyone experienced any of the above symptoms ?


----------



## Mightygrey

beherit said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question, I just unboxed my Soloist 3x and set it up with my topping D10 / HD58X, and I'm getting a buzzing/distortion sound coming from the right channel of the amp. I've changed to another pair of headphones/ IEM and even tried both the 1/4" jack and 3.5mm, the right buzzing persists. I can't quiet hear it when there's nothing playing. But the moment music starts, it starts buzzing. I know it's not my RCA either cause i swapped them round and still the buzzing in the right side of my headphone's still there. As well, the noise floor seems to be really high even when I have it set to LOW gain and have my Heir Audio 8.A IEMs plugged in. Anyone experienced any of the above symptoms ?


Have your tried using a different source?


----------



## beherit

Mightygrey said:


> Have your tried using a different source?


I tried lowering the volume from my source cause Alex (Burson) suggested that the line voltage from the D10 might be too high, but the distortion was still there. I switched back to my old JDS atom to my DAC and there was no distortion. 

Alex is troubleshooting it with me at the moment. Hopefully my issue gets resolved.


----------



## Mightygrey

beherit said:


> I tried lowering the volume from my source cause Alex (Burson) suggested that the line voltage from the D10 might be too high, but the distortion was still there. I switched back to my old JDS atom to my DAC and there was no distortion.
> 
> Alex is troubleshooting it with me at the moment. Hopefully my issue gets resolved.


But, have you tried a different source completely? For example, a phone or laptop?


----------



## beherit

Mightygrey said:


> But, have you tried a different source completely? For example, a phone or laptop?


Yeah I just tried it on my Fiio X5 DAP via line out to RCA, Still has the same issue on the right side distorting.


----------



## rmsanger

Alright joined team Soloist 3XP this past week!  I'd like to try changing out the op amps from vivid to sparkos but frankly I'm a bit nervous.   Is there a guide or a video showing how to change them out which ones are volume op amps and which one are input/output stage?   Also since it's a sparkos I'm told they don't have reverse circuit protection so if I put them in the wrong way I can fry them.  Just wondering if there is a dummy proof way to ensure I have them put in the correct orientation?


----------



## Aquileolus

rmsanger said:


> Alright joined team Soloist 3XP this past week!  I'd like to try changing out the op amps from vivid to sparkos but frankly I'm a bit nervous.   Is there a guide or a video showing how to change them out which ones are volume op amps and which one are input/output stage?   Also since it's a sparkos I'm told they don't have reverse circuit protection so if I put them in the wrong way I can fry them.  Just wondering if there is a dummy proof way to ensure I have them put in the correct orientation?


If you look at the PCB board carefully, you will find + and - beside the opamp sockets. And also, it won't be fried if you put it in wrong direction, just that channel will has no sound. (I did it wrong at the beginning, and it works fine after I correct the orientation)


----------



## Sam Spade

Andrew Sparko is really helpful if you have any questions. Great opamps too


----------



## qsk78

rmsanger said:


> Alright joined team Soloist 3XP this past week!


I see you have 1266 headphones from Abyss. Does the Soloist drive them properly in your opinion?


----------



## rmsanger (Jul 3, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> I see you have 1266 headphones from Abyss. Does the Soloist drive them properly in your opinion?



Yes it’s the first amp that I’ve purchased that does so properly and I’ve got through about 10 Lol.   I still need to roll op amps and I will play around with power amp mode using my Holo Mammoth KTE amp for volume control.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Burson is taking time in providing volume control chip to me. No update till now. Hopefully there will be news this week.


----------



## qsk78

Well, I got the message last week that they will ship a new chip to me but no news or any tracking number yet. Let's wait.


----------



## Coztomba

Yeah, I've been told I'll be getting one sent out but also no updates.  Not sure if I'm going to get tracking, or it will just show up one day.


----------



## beherit

beherit said:


> Hi guys,
> Just a quick question, I just unboxed my Soloist 3x and set it up with my topping D10 / HD58X, and I'm getting a buzzing/distortion sound coming from the right channel of the amp. I've changed to another pair of headphones/ IEM and even tried both the 1/4" jack and 3.5mm, the right buzzing persists. I can't quiet hear it when there's nothing playing. But the moment music starts, it starts buzzing. I know it's not my RCA either cause i swapped them round and still the buzzing in the right side of my headphone's still there. As well, the noise floor seems to be really high even when I have it set to LOW gain and have my Heir Audio 8.A IEMs plugged in. Anyone experienced any of the above symptoms ?


After troubleshooting my soloist, turns out an op amp from my unit was faulty. Burson has been pretty prompt and more then helpful in my issue. They told me today they will be replacing the faulty op-amp and will be getting back to me with a tracking ID. I've been pretty happy with their promptness so far.


----------



## rmsanger

Aquileolus said:


> If you look at the PCB board carefully, you will find + and - beside the opamp sockets. And also, it won't be fried if you put it in wrong direction, just that channel will has no sound. (I did it wrong at the beginning, and it works fine after I correct the orientation)


I ended up just emailing sparkos to see exactly the instructions on how to install... I got user guide from Burson's website (page 9)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1juWvGo3icP60gctx1t46luBMHA6OIpVR/view

Their arrows match the orientation for the V6 vivids but that doesn't neccessarily align with the instructions on Sparkos website in trying to align the #1 orientation.   There is a R + / - and L + /- on the  input buffer but I didn't see it on the volume control side.  Also the on the sparkos 3602 ops amps it doesn't have a +/- label anyway just a 1 in the bottom left corner.


----------



## Timbuk2

rmsanger said:


> Yes it’s the first amp that I’ve purchased that does so properly and I’ve got through about 10 Lol.   I still need to roll op amps and I will play around with power amp mode using my Holo Mammoth KTE amp for volume control.


Do you run your Spring KTE through the Soloist?  If so, how's the sound, any brightness?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Volume control chip arrived today without an email from Burson. I thought they are still looking for replacement chip when they actually already shipped it. Will try installing it later.


----------



## BattousaiX26 (Jul 7, 2021)

I have installed the new volume control chip and it is working. Problem is now I cannot exit the headphone power amp mode even after holding the menu button for 12 seconds. Anyone experienced this?

Edit: What I mean by working is that it has sound output now because when I first installed one of the two chips, the amp has no sound coming out from it. When I installed the other one, it automatically went headphone power amp mode and cannot switch it to normal mode so I really haven't tested if the volume jump from 51-52 is gone.


----------



## rmsanger

Timbuk2 said:


> Do you run your Spring KTE through the Soloist?  If so, how's the sound, any brightness?



yes Spring to Soloist has been a great combo for me... The Soloist is the best amp I own for LCDX and 1266 Phi TC... the LCD3F sound best on the Auris and the HP3s sound best on Phonitor E.  My Clears are back with Focal with a warranty repair ATM so haven't had a chance to test with Soloist yet.

I'm still awaiting appropriate instructions from Sparkos before I roll op amps but the Vivids have been quite nice.  I'd say it's a touch brighter than the Phonitor but it's nowhere near as bright as others amps i've tried (THX/A90).   The power and technicals from the Soloist are pretty great for the price point.


----------



## betula

BattousaiX26 said:


> I have installed the new volume control chip and it is working. Problem is now I cannot exit the headphone power amp mode even after holding the menu button for 12 seconds. Anyone experienced this?
> 
> Edit: What I mean by working is that it has sound output now because when I first installed one of the two chips, the amp has no sound coming out from it. When I installed the other one, it automatically went headphone power amp mode and cannot switch it to normal mode so I really haven't tested if the volume jump from 51-52 is gone.


I did not have this problem with the new chip. 
Have you tried switching on/off, unplugging everything? 
Pressing that button for 12 seconds can feel quite long...


----------



## rmsanger (Jul 7, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> I ended up just emailing sparkos to see exactly the instructions on how to install... I got user guide from Burson's website (page 9)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1juWvGo3icP60gctx1t46luBMHA6OIpVR/view
> 
> Their arrows match the orientation for the V6 vivids but that doesn't neccessarily align with the instructions on Sparkos website in trying to align the #1 orientation.   There is a R + / - and L + /- on the  input buffer but I didn't see it on the volume control side.  Also the on the sparkos 3602 ops amps it doesn't have a +/- label anyway just a 1 in the bottom left corner.



In case anyone else struggles installing the Sparkos SS3602 op amps here is the response I got:



> So pin one on the SS3602 is marked by the large gold pad that is shaped like the letter L in the corner of the board.
> That must be on the same edge as the notch in the sockets in the Soloist.



You basically want the 1 gold box to align with the arrows on the Soloist diagram.  Plugged it in and worked easy peasy... Now identifying the sound changes is going to take quite a bit longer.  I will say just on a quick first pass it feels like with the sparkos I've giving up a tiny bit of bass impact a tiny bit of treble shimmer for maybe a bit more mid range detail and a flatter response curve.  I need more time to spend with it but I think an initial take is the Vivids sound a bit more dynamic/impressive with the TCs.


----------



## Timbuk2

rmsanger said:


> yes Spring to Soloist has been a great combo for me... The Soloist is the best amp I own for LCDX and 1266 Phi TC... the LCD3F sound best on the Auris and the HP3s sound best on Phonitor E.  My Clears are back with Focal with a warranty repair ATM so haven't had a chance to test with Soloist yet.
> 
> I'm still awaiting appropriate instructions from Sparkos before I roll op amps but the Vivids have been quite nice.  I'd say it's a touch brighter than the Phonitor but it's nowhere near as bright as others amps i've tried (THX/A90).   The power and technicals from the Soloist are pretty great for the price point.


Thanks for the feedback.  I would imagine your Spring DAC is more neutral, so it's really more an issue between amp and your drivers.  Have fun experimenting with the Sparkos opamps.  That's the beauty of the Soloist design, that you can alter the sound quality a bit to find that sweet spot!


----------



## betula

rmsanger said:


> In case anyone else struggles installing the Sparkos SS3602 op amps here is the response I got:
> 
> 
> 
> You basically want the 1 gold box to align with the arrows on the Soloist diagram.  Plugged it in and worked easy peasy... Now identifying the sound changes is going to take quite a bit longer.  I will say just on a quick first pass it feels like with the sparkos I've giving up a tiny bit of bass impact a tiny bit of treble shimmer for maybe a bit more mid range detail and a flatter response curve.  I need more time to spend with it but I think an initial take is the Vivids sound a bit more dynamic/impressive with the TCs.


What made you want to experiment with the Sparkos op amps?

On another note, who else is experimenting with op amps? Any results that are worth mentioning?


----------



## rmsanger

betula said:


> What made you want to experiment with the Sparkos op amps?
> 
> On another note, who else is experimenting with op amps? Any results that are worth mentioning?


 
 Burson engineers designed it to be done think of it akin to tube rolling.  I’d like to eventually get the classic op amps and then try power amp mode as well then compare all combinations and my active speakers as well.  Tons of different avenues to test out.


----------



## BattousaiX26

betula said:


> I did not have this problem with the new chip.
> Have you tried switching on/off, unplugging everything?
> Pressing that button for 12 seconds can feel quite long...


Yes I already tried unplugging everything and switching on and off but still did not work


----------



## betula

BattousaiX26 said:


> Yes I already tried unplugging everything and switching on and off but still did not work


Strange. I would ask Burson about this.


----------



## wazzupi

betula said:


> Following @Timbuk2's post earlier I have also contacted Burson regarding the new volume chip with updated programming. It is actually the exact same chip, only the programming makes the volume curve smoother. This means there are no jumps anymore, the 51-52 volume jump is gone. It is all smooth and balanced across the range.
> 
> Burson immediately answered my request and sent me two chips (just as in @Timbuk2's post). When I inserted the first chip the amp went totally silent. Luckily when I tried the second chip everything was back to normal and the 51-52 jump disappeared. (Apparently there are two versions of the same chip and it is impossible to tell which one will be compatible with your amp.)
> 
> ...


How significant of a difference is it because I am either lucky or got a fixed version perhaps I can't detect a significant volume difference from 51-52


----------



## betula

wazzupi said:


> How significant of a difference is it because I am either lucky or got a fixed version perhaps I can't detect a significant volume difference from 51-52


Apparently this only affects the first batch of Soloist 3XPs and it has been solved since then.

The jump between 51-52 is not huge by all means, but noticeable enough compared to 50-51 or 52-53 therefore it can bother some users.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Burson will just send me another pair of volume control chip. Hopefully it gets ok now because the courier is still asking for a delivery fee which is a waste if I keep paying for the fee and still have an issue.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Sorry if it's been asked before, but how different or better is this amp compared to the THX-789? Is it a big upgrade on it? I assume it is on build quality alone. I use HD800s, Focal Clear and TR-X00 Purplehearts


----------



## raphaelchan

Is Anyone using Soloist with Audeze LCD-3? how do you like it? Thanks


----------



## BattousaiX26

raphaelchan said:


> Is Anyone using Soloist with Audeze LCD-3? how do you like it? Thanks


Soloist is good for any Audeze headphone in general. Tried it with X(older version), 4 and 2F and I think would be good match for 3s but have not tried the pairing.


----------



## Doctor56

raphaelchan said:


> Is Anyone using Soloist with Audeze LCD-3? how do you like it? Thanks


I've been using old Soloist with Audeze LCD-3 prefazor for 7 years. Excellent pairing imo.


----------



## VitaminZ

mynamesjeff said:


> Sorry if it's been asked before, but how different or better is this amp compared to the THX-789? Is it a big upgrade on it? I assume it is on build quality alone. I use HD800s, Focal Clear and TR-X00 Purplehearts



I had been using my Meze Empyrean with the 789 since about the 1st Covid-19 lockdown. I wanted to listen to music at home but listening to my speaker system was not an option at the time so I quickly bought the Empyrean and the 789. Not a bad pairing (definitely better than the amp in the Benchmark DAC3) but it never even came close to the quality of my speaker system.

A month ago the Soloist 3XP arrived: I didn't even bother to do A-B testing with the 789; is that good, accurate and enjoyable I knew right away. 

Mind you, this is me (not an ardent neither experienced Headphone listener), my system (optimized and centered around speakers) and the Empyrean, which I suspect are quite different from your cans, so ymmv! 😉


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Anybody tried the Soloist 3X with a different power supply? I’m curious


----------



## Aquileolus

BattousaiX26 said:


> I have installed the new volume control chip and it is working. Problem is now I cannot exit the headphone power amp mode even after holding the menu button for 12 seconds. Anyone experienced this?
> 
> Edit: What I mean by working is that it has sound output now because when I first installed one of the two chips, the amp has no sound coming out from it. When I installed the other one, it automatically went headphone power amp mode and cannot switch it to normal mode so I really haven't tested if the volume jump from 51-52 is gone.


I also just received my replacement chips today, I don't have the issue that it stuck at power amp mode, but the first chip in the box also doesn't work (no sound at all)...
I'm wondering now is that on purpose? Because I saw other people have the same issue..


----------



## Aquileolus

betula said:


> Following @Timbuk2's post earlier I have also contacted Burson regarding the new volume chip with updated programming. It is actually the exact same chip, only the programming makes the volume curve smoother. This means there are no jumps anymore, the 51-52 volume jump is gone. It is all smooth and balanced across the range.
> 
> Burson immediately answered my request and sent me two chips (just as in @Timbuk2's post). When I inserted the first chip the amp went totally silent. Luckily when I tried the second chip everything was back to normal and the 51-52 jump disappeared. (Apparently there are two versions of the same chip and it is impossible to tell which one will be compatible with your amp.)
> 
> ...


I just received mine replacement chips today, interestingly my first chip in the box also doesn't work, just completely no sound, and the power led is still on when machine turned on, normal the led will only on when machine turned off... Start to wondering why all of us received a chip that working and another doesn't work... I carefully compare the two, and the print on them are exactly same


----------



## Verificateur

Hi everyone 👋 
Did some reading of the last dozen pages or so, so apologies if I missed it, but had the following 3 questions:

1) is anyone using the RME ADI-2 DAC directly with the Burson Soloist 3X, and if yes — how do you like it/what settings are you using on the RME side?

2) is the Burson Soloist 3X suitable (eg. no hiss/black background) for use with ‘sensitivish’ IEMs, or would I be better off with another amp if I want to be able to use it for both over-ears and IEMs?

3) another on my consideration list is the Singxer SA-1, would anyone be able to share thoughts on how they compare?

Thank you 🙏


----------



## betula

Aquileolus said:


> I just received mine replacement chips today, interestingly my first chip in the box also doesn't work, just completely no sound, and the power led is still on when machine turned on, normal the led will only on when machine turned off... Start to wondering why all of us received a chip that working and another doesn't work... I carefully compare the two, and the print on them are exactly same


According to Burson it is impossible to tell, which chip will match your amp. I don't know the details.


Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone 👋
> Did some reading of the last dozen pages or so, so apologies if I missed it, but had the following 3 questions:
> 
> 1) is anyone using the RME ADI-2 DAC directly with the Burson Soloist 3X, and if yes — how do you like it/what settings are you using on the RME side?
> ...


1, I use ADI-2 to 3XP currently. Settings are irrelevant in my opinion as it reflects headphones and personal taste. With my Empyrean currently I use SD Sharp filter, crossfeed 1, width 1.0, loudness off. I change these settings sometimes. 
2, With the IEMs I tried, in low gain the 3XP is pretty silent, but this powerful amp wouldn't be my first choice for IEMs. 
3, The 3XP destroys all hyped budget amps IMO.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Verificateur said:


> Hi everyone 👋
> Did some reading of the last dozen pages or so, so apologies if I missed it, but had the following 3 questions:
> 
> 1) is anyone using the RME ADI-2 DAC directly with the Burson Soloist 3X, and if yes — how do you like it/what settings are you using on the RME side?
> ...


1) I use the rme as a straight DAC w/ ref level of +7dBu, vol at 0db. I do not, however, use the rme for controlling volume. The pre-amp on the rme is not very good imo. I do adjust these settings when EQ is applied, however.

2) I think it works great with IEMs especially paired w/ the rme. Since the rme has adjustable reference levels you can flexibly control the output. I do suggest getting a balanced adapter for the IEMs; I prefer it over the unbalanced connections. 

3) no experience w/ the singxer...


----------



## MakubexGB

I gotta give Burson kudos for the best customer service I've had the pleasure to deal with in the audio business. I've contact them with just questions as well as with issues I was having with my Soloist. One issue was a buzzing sound, which they quickly and correctly diagnosed as a bad opamp, which they quickly replaced, and then I also contacted them about the volume jump on 52, for which they immediately and without question, sent me the replacement firmware chips like they have for others here.

They reply quickly, are very friendly, pro-customer and are very knowledgeable. Good customer service is something a highly value and just wanted to highlight here.

Thanks, Burson Audio!


----------



## mynamesjeff

Super excited, my Soloist 3x is on the way from Melbourne to my local headphone shop in Sydney. We're in Stage 3 Lockdown atm so will enjoy working from home with this baby paired up with my Chord Qutest. Does anyone here use the same combo?

This amp will replace my THX 789 which I find a bit sterile as powerful as it is.


----------



## MakubexGB

mynamesjeff said:


> Super excited, my Soloist 3x is on the way from Melbourne to my local headphone shop in Sydney. We're in Stage 3 Lockdown atm so will enjoy working from home with this baby paired up with my Chord Qutest. Does anyone here use the same combo?
> 
> This amp will replace my THX 789 which I find a bit sterile as powerful as it is.


I replaced a topping A90 with the Soloist so I get where you're coming from. I opamp rolled to tune the Soloist a bit to get it to my preferred sweet spot but I wouldn't go back to the A90 over this.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Did a little comparison of the vivid vs classic op-amps a while back on a different forum. Thought it might be useful here...

https://forum.headphones.com/t/burs...s-a-headphone-pre-amplifier/9115/216?u=hifidj


----------



## SLMStyles

My Soloist was just delivered this afternoon. I plugged it in to warm up for a few hours, and just did some listening.  It’s really impressive so far.  The darkness of the background is pretty crazy; I can listen to songs I know very well at a much lower (a more relaxing) volume, and not miss any detail. I’m loving this amp so far.

My Diablo is just a temporary DAC; i have a Bifrost 2 coming next week. I’m excited to hear the combination.


----------



## rmsanger

gonzalo1004es said:


> Anybody tried the Soloist 3X with a different power supply? I’m curious



my assumption is that Burson is releasing something along this lines to improve the soloist.  A reviewer mentioned an upcoming review but didn’t specify what it could be.  My guess was either an upgraded external power supply or new op amps.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

rmsanger said:


> my assumption is that Burson is releasing something along this lines to improve the soloist.  A reviewer mentioned an upcoming review but didn’t specify what it could be.  My guess was either an upgraded external power supply or new op amps.


Interesting! Looking forward to any news, any improvement would be great!


----------



## mynamesjeff

Looks like Zeos got his hands on one.


----------



## Verificateur

Well, I am so tempted by all the positive feedback this AMP is getting that I am now curious… when is the next sale? 😅
I know I apparently missed one just recently. 🥲


----------



## SLMStyles (Jul 16, 2021)

Verificateur said:


> Well, I am so tempted by all the positive feedback this AMP is getting that I am now curious… when is the next sale? 😅
> I know I apparently missed one just recently. 🥲


Use code “BURSONJULY” at Bloom audio; I just ordered mine on Monday.


----------



## betula

Best class A amp I tried under £1500? Most definitely. Clean, clear spacious but not digital/unnatural. In fact it has a unique analogue and lifelike sound while maintaining SS clarity.

Class above the hyped budget amps these days: A90, Singxer, THX and so on. The 3XP is just much more spacious and more natural.


----------



## Flashbolt (Jul 17, 2021)

So I've had mine for a few days now and I really love the sound, but it's not as convenient/versatile as I'd hoped. 

The pre-outs are pretty annoying if you have powered desktop monitors.  They pop pretty loud whenever you turn it on or switch from headphone out to pre-out.  Even with the output transformer adapter they recommend.

I reached out to Burson and they said that behavior was normal and I just have to turn the speakers off until things on the Burson were ready.  This is a bit frustrating coming from an Asgard 3 that never gave me a single problem with them and I could leave the monitors on all the time.

_I realize this is probably the world's least important problem, but it's still a bit frustrating coming from the Asgard where I could leave them on all the time and just pull the headphones out when I wanted to switch to desktop speakers_


----------



## HiFiDJ

rmsanger said:


> In case anyone else struggles installing the Sparkos SS3602 op amps here is the response I got:
> 
> 
> 
> You basically want the 1 gold box to align with the arrows on the Soloist diagram.  Plugged it in and worked easy peasy... Now identifying the sound changes is going to take quite a bit longer.  I will say just on a quick first pass it feels like with the sparkos I've giving up a tiny bit of bass impact a tiny bit of treble shimmer for maybe a bit more mid range detail and a flatter response curve.  I need more time to spend with it but I think an initial take is the Vivids sound a bit more dynamic/impressive with the TCs.


Any developing new impressions/thoughts w/ the sparkos yet? Like it more than the Vivids?


----------



## Doctor56

Two things I miss with the Soloist 3XP are Output Select and Sleep/Out buttons on the remote control.


----------



## Sunset1982

How does the soloist compare to the sparkos aries And the flux fa10?


----------



## rmsanger

HiFiDJ said:


> Any developing new impressions/thoughts w/ the sparkos yet? Like it more than the Vivids?


TBH I think so... If you want more punch/slam/dynamics stick with Vivids but the Sparkos bring out the best technical performance in the Soloist at least to my ears and pairing with the 1266 Phi TC.   

I’m waiting on a few things to try further 1) My focal Clears are currently at their repair center for warranty service 2) I’m getting Focal Solo 6 monitors to test 3)Going To try out power amp mode using my Holo Mammoth KTE for volume control.

Not sure how power amp mode will impact the Sparks/Vivids comparison... Also have not tried comparing the op amps changes with monitors.  So quite a bit more listening to go through before making a final verdict.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

rmsanger said:


> TBH I think so... If you want more punch/slam/dynamics stick with Vivids but the Sparkos bring out the best technical performance in the Soloist at least to my ears and pairing with the 1266 Phi TC.
> 
> I’m waiting on a few things to try further 1) My focal Clears are currently at their repair center for warranty service 2) I’m getting Focal Solo 6 monitors to test 3)Going To try out power amp mode using my Holo Mammoth KTE for volume control.
> 
> Not sure how power amp mode will impact the Sparks/Vivids comparison... Also have not tried comparing the op amps changes with monitors.  So quite a bit more listening to go through before making a final verdict.


Which Sparkos are those?


----------



## rmsanger

gonzalo1004es said:


> Which Sparkos are those?


4 Sparkos SS3602


----------



## betula

rmsanger said:


> TBH I think so... If you want more punch/slam/dynamics stick with Vivids but the Sparkos bring out the best technical performance in the Soloist at least to my ears and pairing with the 1266 Phi TC.


I love punch/slam/dynamics.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

rmsanger said:


> 4 Sparkos SS3602


Thanks!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

rmsanger said:


> 4 Sparkos SS3602


Do they fit as they are in the Burson, or they need an adapter?


----------



## MakubexGB

gonzalo1004es said:


> Do they fit as they are in the Burson, or they need an adapter?


They fit out of the box... err bag. I ordered dip socket risers along with mine but ended up not using them.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

MakubexGB said:


> They fit out of the box... err bag. I ordered dip socket risers along with mine but ended up not using them.


That’s great, thanks!


----------



## Verificateur

Thanks everyone for the plethora of information... really considering getting the Burson Soloist 3X... a couple more questions have come to mind:
1/ Can the Burson Soloist 3X be considered a definite upgrade (noise floor, technicality) to the Violectic V200 (when single-ended output is used on both), or is it more of a change in signature?
2/ Is anyone using the Burson Soloist 3X with Fostex TH900 headphones? Wondered about this specific pairing, and whether the amp benefits headphones even if they aren't difficult to drive (such as the Denon / Fostex biodynamics...)?


----------



## rmsanger

gonzalo1004es said:


> Do they fit as they are in the Burson, or they need an adapter?


Yep they fit I posted the instructions from sparkos a few pages back.  The vivids are easy to tell directionally from Burson instructions but sparkos looked quite a bit different.  You key off the 1 marker make that notch the same direction as the Burson arrows.


----------



## rmsanger (Jul 18, 2021)

Verificateur said:


> Thanks everyone for the plethora of information... really considering getting the Burson Soloist 3X... a couple more questions have come to mind:
> 1/ Can the Burson Soloist 3X be considered a definite upgrade (noise floor, technicality) to the Violectic V200 (when single-ended output is used on both), or is it more of a change in signature?
> 2/ Is anyone using the Burson Soloist 3X with Fostex TH900 headphones? Wondered about this specific pairing, and whether the amp benefits headphones even if they aren't difficult to drive (such as the Denon / Fostex biodynamics...)?


I use the soloist with a Klipsch hp3 which are those drivers and it sounds good.  Tbh I prefer the pairing with phonitor e over by soloist with that one.  Everything else the soloist is better with.


----------



## HiFiDJ

rmsanger said:


> TBH I think so... If you want more punch/slam/dynamics stick with Vivids but the Sparkos bring out the best technical performance in the Soloist at least to my ears and pairing with the 1266 Phi TC.
> 
> I’m waiting on a few things to try further 1) My focal Clears are currently at their repair center for warranty service 2) I’m getting Focal Solo 6 monitors to test 3)Going To try out power amp mode using my Holo Mammoth KTE for volume control.
> 
> Not sure how power amp mode will impact the Sparks/Vivids comparison... Also have not tried comparing the op amps changes with monitors.  So quite a bit more listening to go through before making a final verdict.


Oh wow you changed all 4? Interesting...

I was thinking about trying some sparkos too but since it's really common in this thread, I decided to turn the other way. Have some Staccato op-amps coming my way!


----------



## SLMStyles

Verificateur said:


> Thanks everyone for the plethora of information... really considering getting the Burson Soloist 3X... a couple more questions have come to mind:
> 1/ Can the Burson Soloist 3X be considered a definite upgrade (noise floor, technicality) to the Violectic V200 (when single-ended output is used on both), or is it more of a change in signature?
> 2/ Is anyone using the Burson Soloist 3X with Fostex TH900 headphones? Wondered about this specific pairing, and whether the amp benefits headphones even if they aren't difficult to drive (such as the Denon / Fostex biodynamics...)?


Ive been using my (newly acquired) Soloist with TH-900mk2 Pearl Editions (running on single-ended until a new cable arrives). I’ve been astounded by the sound since I received the amp 3 days ago.


----------



## rmsanger (Jul 18, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> my assumption is that Burson is releasing something along this lines to improve the soloist.  A reviewer mentioned an upcoming review but didn’t specify what it could be.  My guess was either an upgraded external power supply or new op amps.


New power supply from Burson.  Maybe this is a mini version of   The powerman solution to the formula S?  For the price it sure doesn’t look that impressive but I’m no engineer.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/product...il&utm_term=0_dcbad555fe-cf4eebf276-393371376


> How to push the performance of your Burson to a whole new level? Connect a Super Charger to it!
> 
> *Quieter = Hearing More*
> 
> ...


----------



## BattousaiX26

Review of the new power supply from Burson


----------



## qsk78

Will have 1 new power supply unit very soon (this week actually). Let you know about my findings.


----------



## BattousaiX26

qsk78 said:


> Will have 1 new power supply unit very soon (this week actually). Let you know about my findings.


Me too, I will buy from my local store if they will have one.


----------



## HiFiDJ

qsk78 said:


> Will have 1 new power supply unit very soon (this week actually). Let you know about my findings





BattousaiX26 said:


> Me too, I will buy from my local store if they will have one


Are they more or less expensive than the Super Charger from Burson?


----------



## qsk78

HiFiDJ said:


> Are they more or less expensive than the Super Charger from Burson?


This will be Burson


----------



## HiFiDJ

qsk78 said:


> This will be Burson


Ah, well free is the best price! lol I'm kidding

Looking forward to your findings!


----------



## adeadcrab

Have owned the Burson opamps for a couple years at this point, but never forayed into their amps.
Looking for an upgrade to the 789 as other users have mentioned here that its staging is very flat without much depth.
Looking at the Soloist 3XP as a possible upgrade to the 789 in the near future...

Cheers!


----------



## mynamesjeff (Jul 19, 2021)

Well well well. Look what came in for me today. Serious end game for my hd800s and focal clear. HUGE update on my THX789.


----------



## sabloke (Jul 19, 2021)

Just ordered my Burson Supercharger from Burson's website. Hope to get it soon to Adelaide from Melbourne and that is a worthy upgrade for my Soloist 3XP. Not that it is sounding bad right now 

Any idea how long does it take for the charger to ship? It is not clear if they have already started sending them out and I have got no tracking number or any indication from Burson.


----------



## Coztomba

> Off-the-shelf power units have an operating frequency that’s *just above the human hearing threshold*. In contrast, the Burson Super Charger works *at an even higher frequency*, resulting in a much lower DC noise—instantly improving the final noise to signal ratio.



Call me crazy... But isn't above the hearing threshold, above the hearing threshold.  How does taking it even further beyond that help?


----------



## Flashbolt

BattousaiX26 said:


> Review of the new power supply from Burson



I've got my soloist plugged into a pretty nice panamax line conditioner.  I'm kind of a noob when it comes to power stuff.  Do you know if this thing will make a difference if you're already supplying clean powered to the old adapter?


----------



## rmsanger

As an add on question if one could get a 3rd party linear power supply for $400 would that likely provide a better result than than the Burson product?

For $230 + shipping it doesn’t look that impressive but just not sure what to expect.


----------



## qsk78

rmsanger said:


> a 3rd party linear power supply


I would quote Alex from Burson when I came with the same question the other day:
_"No, this won't work on our products. It's like putting a bigger piston engine in an electric car. It will make our products sound wors_t"


----------



## BattousaiX26

Flashbolt said:


> I've got my soloist plugged into a pretty nice panamax line conditioner.  I'm kind of a noob when it comes to power stuff.  Do you know if this thing will make a difference if you're already supplying clean powered to the old adapter?


I don't have knowledge nor tools to measure if it will make an actual change in the measurement. As for subjective listening, I am also not sure if it will make difference so I need to buy it to try for myself.


----------



## Mightygrey

qsk78 said:


> I would quote Alex from Burson when I came with the same question the other day:
> _"No, this won't work on our products. It's like putting a bigger piston engine in an electric car. It will make our products sound wors_t"


It seems that they have just launched their own power supply unit: https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/super-charger-3a/


----------



## rmsanger

mynamesjeff said:


> Well well well. Look what came in for me today. Serious end game for my hd800s and focal clear. HUGE update on my THX789.


I got my og clears back from Focal Warranty support today and can confirm they are near perfect with the Soloist.  If I didn’t already have the 1266 Phi tcs I’d say this would be my end game combo.  It’s a damn good synergy!


----------



## HiFiDJ

rmsanger said:


> I got my og clears back from Focal Warranty support today and can confirm they are near perfect with the Soloist.  If I didn’t already have the 1266 Phi tcs I’d say this would be my end game combo.  It’s a damn good synergy!


Great synergy, indeed! Apparently Focal and Burson work closely together; go figure. They also synergize well with the Classic op-amps; sound leans to something like a ZMF Aeolus.


----------



## sabloke (Jul 21, 2021)

Any idea when these new mega giga chargers from Burson start arriving?

EDIT: got a response from Burson today. The new power supply starts shipping in the next 2-3 weeks, so I won't get it before mid August...


----------



## LMTLESS

I've had the Soloist 3x for a couple months now, a real big step up from the Geshelli Erish; but that was to be expected at their price points. I still love the Erish and I have been running both off the Geshelli JNOG. However I want to take a step further and create a stack solely for the Soloist. I'm favouring the Schitt Bifrost 2, however for a little bit more I can acquire a second hand Prismsound Callia.

Seen a couple of people who are using the Bifrost 2 with the Soloist; what are your impressions? 

Anyone been able to pair the Soloist with a Callia?


----------



## vkenz

Coztomba said:


> Call me crazy... But isn't above the hearing threshold, above the hearing threshold.  How does taking it even further beyond that help?


They just wanna social distance the switching from your ears.


----------



## beherit

Just plugged in my MCPS to my soloist and to be honest, it really made a difference. I'm not really an audiophile, I'm using my Soloist 3XP with a topping D10 and HD600 balanced through the XLR jack . . .

The background's darker, the stage deeper, it sounds allot more smoother...in a sweet class A way. The bass has more emphasis on it now.
Is it worth the money ? I would say Yes if it's going on a price like the current discount.  Just my modest experience.


----------



## MakubexGB (Jul 21, 2021)

beherit said:


> Just plugged in my MCPS to my soloist and to be honest, it really made a difference. I'm not really an audiophile, I'm using my Soloist 3XP with a topping D10 and HD600 balanced through the XLR jack . . .
> 
> The background's darker, the stage deeper, it sounds allot more smoother...in a sweet class A way. The bass has more emphasis on it now.
> Is it worth the money ? I would say Yes if it's going on a price like the current discount.  Just my modest experience.


The Soloist already has an MCPS built in. Do you mean you plugged in the the super charger to the Soloist? If so, how did you get one already!?


----------



## beherit

MakubexGB said:


> The Soloist already has an MCPS built in. Do you mean you plugged in the the super charger to the Soloist? If so, how did you get one already!?


yes sorry the super charger. I already had other items on order and pending delivery. was lucky to be the first few to get it.


----------



## vkenz

Just tried my AKG K7XX on this amp on high settings and it really really sounds sooo good to my ears.  Better than my HD800s on the bass texture.


----------



## qsk78 (Jul 22, 2021)

vkenz said:


> Better than my HD800s on the bass texture.


This is the reason why I sold my 800s...and I will never go back to them (or any other dynamic HP) after I tried very good planars the other day.


----------



## resakal

Just wait for more impression about super charger before i decide to buy it or not, the sale will end in 31/07


----------



## qsk78 (Jul 22, 2021)

The new charger arrived this morning and I'm very impressed.
The difference with a stock power supply unit is not subtle, for me the difference is huge and it is audible.
Very first and early impressions but I hear improvements everywhere: instrument positioning, articulation and separation, deeper soundstage, cleaner, blacker background, better dynamics...
This is all about my Snorry NM-1 (MSRP 2700 USD) which play in the league of 1266, LCD4, Thror and some other TOTL planars.
Will definitely buy the 2nd one for Composer.

Again, this is my ears, my setup and how I hear it.


----------



## MakubexGB (Jul 22, 2021)

Y'all convinced me. Ordered two super chargers. One for my Composer and one for my Soloist. I don't know that I'll hear the difference from the Composer but if anything, it's nice to get rid of the old school style brick.


----------



## qsk78 (Jul 22, 2021)

Hope you will hear the difference.
Basically that was very well said in that video review from Melbourne about smoothness - I noticed that as well but I would call it cleanness (no sharp edges, harshness - which you don't even notice that it presents sometimes, thinking that it was in the record).
From here everything sounds more refined and defined on the soundstage.
But I can not say if this is 5% or 10% of improvement. It is just noticeable for me, at least.
Treble is probably the most improved area now.

Next thing I would improve in my desktop system is the way how It sends the signal from Roon server to Composer.
Currently this is a direct usb connection (very good audioquest cable).


----------



## MakubexGB

qsk78 said:


> Hope you will hear the difference.
> Basically that was very well said in that video review from Melbourne about smoothness - I noticed that as well but I would call it cleanness (no sharp edges, harshness - which you don't even notice that it presents sometimes, thinking that it was in the record).
> From here everything sounds more refined and defined on the soundstage.
> But I can not say if this is 5% or 10% of improvement. It is just noticeable for me, at least.
> ...


Hmm, if the super charger smooths out the highs and sharpness overall, then I might switch back to the Vivid opamps. I switched the opamps in the input stage of the Soloist to the V6 Classics to smooth out the highs a bit and it works great but if the supercharger does that, then I wouldn't want to dull them too much.


----------



## qsk78

I am on Vivid opamps.


----------



## centuriones

Yesterday I ordered the new super charger.
We hope it will arrive soon


----------



## beherit

super charge my solo


----------



## HiFiDJ

qsk78 said:


> The new charger arrived this morning and I'm very impressed.
> The difference with a stock power supply unit is not subtle, for me the difference is huge and it is audible.
> Very first and early impressions but I hear improvements everywhere: instrument positioning, articulation and separation, deeper soundstage, cleaner, blacker background, better dynamics...
> This is all about my Snorry NM-1 (MSRP 2700 USD) which play in the league of 1266, LCD4, Thror and some other TOTL planars.
> ...


Is the US plug already built-in or is it a separate attachment?


----------



## qsk78

HiFiDJ said:


> Is the US plug already built-in or is it a separate attachment?


----------



## HiFiDJ

qsk78 said:


>


Thanks for the pic!


----------



## rmsanger

qsk78 said:


> Hope you will hear the difference.
> Basically that was very well said in that video review from Melbourne about smoothness - I noticed that as well but I would call it cleanness (no sharp edges, harshness - which you don't even notice that it presents sometimes, thinking that it was in the record).
> From here everything sounds more refined and defined on the soundstage.
> But I can not say if this is 5% or 10% of improvement. It is just noticeable for me, at least.
> ...


Would you say rolling op amps or the power supply represent a larger change in sound performance or qualities?

team sparkos for me!


----------



## qsk78

rmsanger said:


> Would you say rolling op amps or the power supply represent a larger change in sound performance or qualities?
> 
> team sparkos for me!


I don't know. I have never changed the opamps, I was fine with Vivid from the beginning. I wanted more transparency.


----------



## rmsanger

qsk78 said:


> I don't know. I have never changed the opamps, I was fine with Vivid from the beginning. I wanted more transparency.


I found I got better transparency going from vivids to sparkos.  Now I’m curious what the power supply will do with vivids and sparkos.  Perhaps if I got the power supply I’d want to go back to vivids.


----------



## Flashbolt

qsk78 said:


> The new charger arrived this morning and I'm very impressed.
> The difference with a stock power supply unit is not subtle, for me the difference is huge and it is audible.



Thank you for your post.  Did you have your system plugged into a power conditioner before, or straight into the wall?


----------



## qsk78 (Jul 23, 2021)

Flashbolt said:


> Thank you for your post.  Did you have your system plugged into a power conditioner before, or straight into the wall?


No, nothing specific. Just APC Performance Surge Arrest like this. It has a noise filter I think.



​


----------



## BattousaiX26

Another set of volume controller chip arrived today. Hopefully this wont have an issue now. Burson have been very fast with the support so far.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Just for the heads up guys, the second batch of volume control chip that burson sent is working properly. No volume jump from 51-52 and not stucked on the headphone poweramp mode.


----------



## krude

Hey guys, just a quick question. Got the Soloist 3xp delivered today ... and it came with a standard chinese switching PSU. I was under the impression one of the USPs of this amp is that it comes with a specially designed PSU from Burson ... I'm confused 😐 🤔


----------



## BattousaiX26

krude said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. Got the Soloist 3xp delivered today ... and it came with a standard chinese switching PSU. I was under the impression one of the USPs of this amp is that it comes with a specially designed PSU from Burson ... I'm confused 😐 🤔


MCPS is in the unit itself.


----------



## MakubexGB

krude said:


> Hey guys, just a quick question. Got the Soloist 3xp delivered today ... and it came with a standard chinese switching PSU. I was under the impression one of the USPs of this amp is that it comes with a specially designed PSU from Burson ... I'm confused 😐 🤔


To add to Battousai's comment, in addition to the built in MCPS, there is a custom power adapter that you can get from Burson, that's the super charger but, as you noticed, it's sold separately.


----------



## krude (Jul 27, 2021)

Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure that I'm not missing out. The amp is stragit from the factory so it needs to burn in and loose up a bit, but it's already very impressive. Coming from smsl sp400 the power is comparable, but the dynamics and clarity in the upper midrange and top end is noticably better, by noticably I mean it took my gf 20 sec of a / b ing to say "that one sounds cleaner" and she doesn't know anything about audio. Nice one, I thought it will not be an obvious improvement, but ... I was wrong and I'm glad I was : )


----------



## MakubexGB

krude said:


> Thanks guys, just wanted to make sure that I'm not missing out. The amp is stragit from the factory so it needs to burn in and loose up a bit, but it's already very impressive. Coming from smsl sp400 the power is comparable, but the dynamics and clarity in the upper midrange and top end is noticably better, by noticably I mean it took my gf 20 sec of a / b ing to say "that one sounds cleaner" and she doesn't know anything about audio. Nice one, I thought it will not be an obvious improvement, but ... I was wrong and I'm glad I was : )


Since yours is new and straight from Burson, I wonder if it came with the fixed volume firmware chip. Do you experience a significant increase (volume jump) when going from 51 to 52?


----------



## krude

MakubexGB said:


> Since yours is new and straight from Burson, I wonder if it came with the fixed volume firmware chip. Do you experience a significant increase (volume jump) when going from 51 to 52?


Hey, no jumps, smooth and gradual operation.


----------



## HiFiDJ

BattousaiX26 said:


> Just for the heads up guys, the second batch of volume control chip that burson sent is working properly. No volume jump from 51-52 and not stucked on the headphone poweramp mode.


Now that I think about it, for people that use power-amp mode regularly, that volume chip is a keeper. Don't have to wait every 12 really long seconds. lol



BattousaiX26 said:


> MCPS is in the unit itself.


According to their MCPS video from Burson, it's a 2-stage thing the first stage being the power supply itself...unless I'm misunderstanding something.


----------



## krude

Yeah that makes sense, so I was referring to the standard switching "made in China" (which is not a bad thing btw) PSU that came with it. Good to know that it is how it's supposed to and the 2nd stage is the system inside the unit. I have to say I'm really impressed with this unit. It's small, light, looks and most importantly sounds the part. The only downside is the power on / off clicks ... which I was hoping not to have at this price point ... but ... ifi micro idsd is also notorious for clicks ... still, would be nice to have silent on / off. Other than that, great unit, driving Susvara and 1266 like a champ.


----------



## MakubexGB

Maybe it's just me but I like the clicks   

To be clear, not pops but clicks.


----------



## BattousaiX26

MakubexGB said:


> Maybe it's just me but I like the clicks
> 
> To be clear, not pops but clicks.


Me too.


----------



## Beatreg

Hey guys, how would the Soloist pair up with Ether 2s and an ADI2?


----------



## beherit

I'm getting a chance to trade my used HD58X for a Fostex T50RP, apparently its current owner did a foam mod on it. Was wondering if anyone here owns a pair of fostex and how do they fair with the soloist? I already own a HD600 as well.


----------



## sabloke

Beatreg said:


> Hey guys, how would the Soloist pair up with Ether 2s and an ADI2?


I used to have the ADI-2, it made a great pair with the Soloist. The difference in sound quality and imaging was striking, especially if you have revealing speakers. The RME is really good by itself of course but when you add the Soloist it becomes great.


----------



## Beatreg

sabloke said:


> I used to have the ADI-2, it made a great pair with the Soloist. The difference in sound quality and imaging was striking, especially if you have revealing speakers. The RME is really good by itself of course but when you add the Soloist it becomes great.


Yeah I’m using a SP200 for the balanced out since I only have the balanced cable, and it almost feels flat compared the Z1Rs on the Taurus Pre, so heavily considering something like a soloist or a gs-x mini at the moment.


----------



## sabloke

Beatreg said:


> Yeah I’m using a SP200 for the balanced out since I only have the balanced cable, and it almost feels flat compared the Z1Rs on the Taurus Pre, so heavily considering something like a soloist or a gs-x mini at the moment.


Get the Soloist. Burson might be from Victoria but they are great guys 
I looked at GS-X Mini but since I always wanted to own Burson gear, it had to be the Soloist. Saved me some money, too.


----------



## Beatreg

sabloke said:


> Get the Soloist. Burson might be from Victoria but they are great guys
> I looked at GS-X Mini but since I always wanted to own Burson gear, it had to be the Soloist. Saved me some money, too.


Yeah that lower price does look attractive, but it’s a bit hard trying to snag one used in Australia at least.


----------



## MakubexGB

Beatreg said:


> Hey guys, how would the Soloist pair up with Ether 2s and an ADI2?


I don't know about the ADI2 but I have the Ether 2 and I can tell you the Soloist and it are great friends.


----------



## tamleo

The gsx mini 's design is hideous


----------



## SLMStyles (Jul 29, 2021)

“I'm getting a chance to trade my used HD58X for a Fostex T50RP, apparently its current owner did a foam mod on it. Was wondering if anyone here owns a pair of fostex and how do they fair with the soloist? I already own a HD600 as well.”


I run Fostex TH-900mk2’s with the Soloist, and they sound fantastic. Different Fostex model, obviously.
Edit: forgot to add quoted text


----------



## beherit

SLMStyles said:


> “I'm getting a chance to trade my used HD58X for a Fostex T50RP, apparently its current owner did a foam mod on it. Was wondering if anyone here owns a pair of fostex and how do they fair with the soloist? I already own a HD600 as well.”
> 
> 
> I run Fostex TH-900mk2’s with the Soloist, and they sound fantastic. Different Fostex model, obviously.
> Edit: forgot to add quoted text


ah thank you . i'm just a little concerned if i'm cutting myself short with this exchange as i've never really tried fostex before. appreciate your insite.


----------



## beherit

Oh man, the Fostex T50RP sound so good with this amp! It takes some serious driving though... i have the volume at 65 at mid gain to get them to sing, I usually play my HD600 at 40 for comparison. Glad I did the swap !


----------



## Arniesb

tamleo said:


> The gsx mini 's design is hideous


One of the best looking amps is hideous? Ok then...


----------



## tamleo (Aug 1, 2021)

Has anyone noticed the blub blub blub bass on the Soloist? It sounds like the mid-bass and the sub-bass are separated too much? Tks


----------



## zima500

For those using the Soloist 3X and Composer 3X combo, I highly recommend getting a pair of Mogami 2549 XLR cables. I noticed a significant improvement on the Composer especially. I was previously using Mogami 2534 XLR cables (after doing some reading on various forums, stating 2534 has superior audio on a balanced connection). Swapping to the 2549 produced a noticeable increase in sound stage, detail and clarity. 

My previous dac was the Gustard A22 (dual AK4499). Swapping from 2534 to 2549 was very difficult to notice with the A22 + Soloist. Minimal improvement that might be placebo. I recently picked up an HE1000se and the addition of 2549 with the Soloist + Composer took the headphones to another level. I believe the composer is more dependent on XLR cable quality/variations. Was going to purchase an X26 pro to compare, now I see no need. I find the difference between the A22 and Composer, when both stacked with the Soloist, to be larger than I anticipated. Have two superchargers on order and feel content with my stack.


----------



## qsk78 (Aug 2, 2021)

Good to know.
Currently I use Viablue NF-S1 silver quattro as a DIY with Neutrik XLR connectors 
https://viablue.de/com/cables_nfs1_silver_quattro_analogue.php


----------



## DMR14

Hello all, I apologize in advance if it has been discussed previously and jumping into discussion.
I am in search of next SS amp and seriously considering Burson Soloist 3X. I currently have V280. I read that Soloist 3x drives T50rp well and T1.2 and I have T50 Argon and Amrion Home and Auteur coming hopefully within next two months. DAC is Yggy and still cannot make up my mind on getting Pontus II  ( read here that burson works well with Ares II and I thank you all for great information).
When I use Argon and Amiron Home with V280, I feel like it is a bit too soft. Very nice listening for enjoyment but I feel like I want a bit more clarity and sharpness?. I tried A90 but although it gives me what I am looking for....just boring to listen to.
So I would like to ask anyone's experience with V280 to Burson Soloist 3x. Hope that my writing makes sense and thank you for your time.


----------



## qsk78 (Aug 3, 2021)

DMR14 said:


> So I would like to ask anyone's experience with V280 to Burson Soloist 3x. Hope that my writing makes sense and thank you for your time.


I owned  V181 in the past. I believe it is slightly different from the V280 tonality wise but should have the same Violectric DNA anyway.
V181 was just perfect with HD800S. Actually that was a complete Violectric combo with a V800 DAC. But it was not that perfect with planar-magnetic headphones and it did not have enough power to drive my NM-1 efficiently.  So in general Composer + Soloist  combo vs V800 + V181 combo is more transparent, more neutral, more powerful.


----------



## godmax

DMR14 said:


> Hello all, I apologize in advance if it has been discussed previously and jumping into discussion.
> I am in search of next SS amp and seriously considering Burson Soloist 3X. I currently have V280. I read that Soloist 3x drives T50rp well and T1.2 and I have T50 Argon and Amrion Home and Auteur coming hopefully within next two months. DAC is Yggy and still cannot make up my mind on getting Pontus II  ( read here that burson works well with Ares II and I thank you all for great information).
> When I use Argon and Amiron Home with V280, I feel like it is a bit too soft. Very nice listening for enjoyment but I feel like I want a bit more clarity and sharpness?. I tried A90 but although it gives me what I am looking for....just boring to listen to.
> So I would like to ask anyone's experience with V280 to Burson Soloist 3x. Hope that my writing makes sense and thank you for your time.


I would agree with you impression about softness regarding the V280, this is strength and weakness at same time of that amplifier line (my V281 is identical in that regard) - or just a matter of preference. I did not try any other DAC with the Soloist 3XP yet besides the Composer 3XP, but I also connected him at the same time to the V281 and I would give you my impression of having both amps side-by-side that you will perceive more clarity and sharpness over the whole frequency range with the Soloist 3XP. I only had the A90 briefly and cannot give you a valid impression on that, but the Soloist 3XP is really the opposite of boring to listen to.


----------



## DMR14

qsk78 said:


> I owned  V181 in the past. I believe it is slightly different from the V280 tonality wise but should have the same Violectric DNA anyway.
> V181 was just perfect with HD800S. Actually that was a complete Violectric combo with a V800 DAC. But it was not that perfect with planar-magnetic headphones and it did not have enough power to drive my NM-1 efficiently.  So in general Composer + Soloist  combo vs V800 + V181 combo is more transparent, more neutral, more powerful.


Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## DMR14

godmax said:


> I would agree with you impression about softness regarding the V280, this is strength and weakness at same time of that amplifier line (my V281 is identical in that regard) - or just a matter of preference. I did not try any other DAC with the Soloist 3XP yet besides the Composer 3XP, but I also connected him at the same time to the V281 and I would give you my impression of having both amps side-by-side that you will perceive more clarity and sharpness over the whole frequency range with the Soloist 3XP. I only had the A90 briefly and cannot give you a valid impression on that, but the Soloist 3XP is really the opposite of boring to listen to.


Great. Thank you. After Magnius and A90, I was literally lost in SS amps.  Other great amps like V550 and Aries are way over my budget and although I like Schiit's DACs not really into their amps (at least to my ears). I owned Lycan briefly a while ago and guess I am leaning toward Burson for another try.

Looks like all US stores are out of stock and need to order directly from Burson. Oh well..


----------



## qsk78

DMR14 said:


> Other great amps like V550


I have not heard the V550 but the DHA V590. I prefer Burson combo over the V590 DAC/amp. 
V590 is too warm for me.


----------



## Lorry

Hi all, I am wondering if anyone purchased their soloist through burson audio's website? I placed my order a week before and decided to cancel my order two days later due to some issues reported here ( volume control, pop sounds, and etc.) It has almost a week I have gotten back from them. I tried to e-mail them through their website to cancel my order twice without responding. I also sent to their paypal e-mail address and still got nothing. Could someone suggest me what to do next? Should I contact paypal or should I contact my credit card company to stop the payment?


----------



## vkenz (Aug 3, 2021)

Maybe they have already shipped it and soon you are the proud owner of the Soloist.  The volume issue they have sent me the firmware replacement so your should have no issue with that.  And the pop, well I never experience any pop sound from a burson.  It will sound great.  It is better than a whole lot of amps actually.  Caution on HIGH GAIN and maxing out the volume thought.  Since it KIA my HE6V2.


----------



## SLMStyles

Lorry said:


> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone purchased their soloist through burson audio's website? I placed my order a week before and decided to cancel my order two days later due to some issues reported here ( volume control, pop sounds, and etc.) It has almost a week I have gotten back from them. I tried to e-mail them through their website to cancel my order twice without responding. I also sent to their paypal e-mail address and still got nothing. Could someone suggest me what to do next? Should I contact paypal or should I contact my credit card company to stop the payment?


I wouldn’t worry about the ”issues,” I just got a new Soloist a few weeks ago and it’s fantastic.  It’s the best amp I’ve ever used.  I’m not sure what “pop’ sounds people were hearing, but I’m not hearing any of it.  My volume is silky-smooth and linear for the whole range (no jump around level 50).  If these were earlier issues, my assumption is that potentially they were remedied in the newer manufactured units.


----------



## centuriones

Lorry said:


> Hi all, I am wondering if anyone purchased their soloist through burson audio's website? I placed my order a week before and decided to cancel my order two days later due to some issues reported here ( volume control, pop sounds, and etc.) It has almost a week I have gotten back from them. I tried to e-mail them through their website to cancel my order twice without responding. I also sent to their paypal e-mail address and still got nothing. Could someone suggest me what to do next? Should I contact paypal or should I contact my credit card company to stop the payment?


Forget what was written on the volume (it's a very small problem). Never heard pop. I have bought the Soloist for about six months now and I am very satisfied.
Don't give up on the Soloist, it's a great amp. You will be very happy.


----------



## DMR14

qsk78 said:


> I have not heard the V550 but the DHA V590. I prefer Burson combo over the V590 DAC/amp.
> V590 is too warm for


Oh wow. I read V590 and V550 are not as warm as  V280 or V281 but thank you for your inputs.


----------



## DMR14

SLMStyles said:


> I wouldn’t worry about the ”issues,” I just got a new Soloist a few weeks ago and it’s fantastic.  It’s the best amp I’ve ever used.  I’m not sure what “pop’ sounds people were hearing, but I’m not hearing any of it.  My volume is silky-smooth and linear for the whole range (no jump around level 50).  If these were earlier issues, my assumption is that potentially they were remedied in the newer manufactured units.





centuriones said:


> Forget what was written on the volume (it's a very small problem). Never heard pop. I have bought the Soloist for about six months now and I am very satisfied.
> Don't give up on the Soloist, it's a great amp. You will be very happy.


As soon as it becomes available within some of US stores I am getting one. It sounds like a real winner.


----------



## SLMStyles

DMR14 said:


> As soon as it becomes available within some of US stores I am getting one. It sounds like a real winner.


Bloom Audio has them in stock; that’s where I got mine. They ship ASAP too.

https://bloomaudio.com/products/burson-soloist-3x-performance?_pos=2&_sid=fcb2541c0&_ss=r


----------



## DMR14

SLMStyles said:


> Bloom Audio has them in stock; that’s where I got mine. They ship ASAP too.
> 
> https://bloomaudio.com/products/burson-soloist-3x-performance?_pos=2&_sid=fcb2541c0&_ss=r


Thank you. My as soon as = 8/6 haha.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Aug 3, 2021)

DMR14 said:


> Hello all, I apologize in advance if it has been discussed previously and jumping into discussion.
> I am in search of next SS amp and seriously considering Burson Soloist 3X. I currently have V280. I read that Soloist 3x drives T50rp well and T1.2 and I have T50 Argon and Amrion Home and Auteur coming hopefully within next two months. DAC is Yggy and still cannot make up my mind on getting Pontus II  ( read here that burson works well with Ares II and I thank you all for great information).
> When I use Argon and Amiron Home with V280, I feel like it is a bit too soft. Very nice listening for enjoyment but I feel like I want a bit more clarity and sharpness?. I tried A90 but although it gives me what I am looking for....just boring to listen to.
> So I would like to ask anyone's experience with V280 to Burson Soloist 3x. Hope that my writing makes sense and thank you for your time.


I don't have v280 but about wanting clarity and sharpness, I wouldn't say the Soloist is particularly that (well probably depends on your DAC too). I find it to be neutral-warm overall. You get some smooth highs that aren't rolled-off and the Soloist takes off some of the sharp edges just a bit. It still has good dynamics but at the sacrifice of some control. Mids have tonal emphasis to them so they'll be a bit lush and colorful. Bass is on the fun and engaging side. But here's the thing, that's with the stock Vivids.

If you op-amp roll you can get an entirely different presentation. I'm currently trying out some Staccato op-amps and if you want clarity and sharpness these have more of that over the Vivids. These are somewhere in between the Vivids and the Sparkos op-amps. I don't have Sparkos yet but it seems to be the most sharp based on experiences here.


----------



## DMR14

HiFiDJ said:


> I don't have v280 but about wanting clarity and sharpness, I wouldn't say the Soloist is particularly that (well probably depends on your DAC too). I find it to be neutral-warm overall. You get some smooth highs that aren't rolled-off and the Soloist takes off some of the sharp edges just a bit. It still has good dynamics but at the sacrifice of some control. Mids have tonal emphasis to them so they'll be a bit lush and colorful. Bass is on the fun and engaging side. But here's the thing, that's with the stock Vivids.
> 
> If you op-amp roll you can get an entirely different presentation. I'm currently trying out some Staccato op-amps and if you want clarity and sharpness these have more of that over the Vivids. These are somewhere in between the Vivids and the Sparkos op-amps. I don't have Sparkos yet but it seems to be the most sharp based on experiences here.


Thank you. Op amp rolling would be the benefit of Burson. I just put a complete stop on myself for tube rolling rabbit hole but one or two sets of op amps wouldn't hurt my wallet as much as tube rolling. I will look into staccato op amps.


----------



## DMR14

I just ordered it from Bloomaudio. Figured that free two day shipping will allow me to do some enjoyment over this weekend.

Ah!!!!!!!!!!!.this thing never ends. Haha. 

Although HifiDJ makes me somewhat worry about sound signature being too close to V280, I will see when it is delivered. If it is warm sounding with details and clarity vs V280's my perception of being too warm, I would be happy with Burson purchase.


----------



## Lorry

vkenz said:


> Maybe they have already shipped it and soon you are the proud owner of the Soloist.  The volume issue they have sent me the firmware replacement so your should have no issue with that.  And the pop, well I never experience any pop sound from a burson.  It will sound great.  It is better than a whole lot of amps actually.  Caution on HIGH GAIN and maxing out the volume thought.  Since it KIA my HE6V2.





SLMStyles said:


> I wouldn’t worry about the ”issues,” I just got a new Soloist a few weeks ago and it’s fantastic.  It’s the best amp I’ve ever used.  I’m not sure what “pop’ sounds people were hearing, but I’m not hearing any of it.  My volume is silky-smooth and linear for the whole range (no jump around level 50).  If these were earlier issues, my assumption is that potentially they were remedied in the newer manufactured units.



Thanks for the reply. It has been very difficult to choose between Soloist 3XP and GS-X mini. I think GS-X mini might be a safer choice for me because there is a distributor in my country. If the order has been shipped then I would probably be fine with 3XP.


----------



## qsk78 (Aug 3, 2021)

DMR14 said:


> Oh wow. I read V590 and V550 are not as warm as  V280 or V281 but thank you for your inputs.


It sounds warm in comparison with Burson combo, AKM DAC vs ESS DAC.
I heard from others that V380 is not warm.
Niimbus US4 is neutral  

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...0-volume-control.941047/page-60#post-16278747


----------



## HiFiDJ

DMR14 said:


> I will look into staccato op amps.


Not much info out there tbh...that's why I'm trying it myself. From the experience I have so far with them, they lack bass quantity and stage depth. But they have very wide staging and great bass control. Vivids sound muddy in comparison.


DMR14 said:


> Although HifiDJ makes me somewhat worry about sound signature being too close to V280, I will see when it is delivered. If it is warm sounding with details and clarity vs V280's my perception of being too warm, I would be happy with Burson purchase.


I think you'll be fine. The Yggy from what I hear is pretty neutral.


Lorry said:


> Soloist 3XP and GS-X mini


From what I've read and researched the GSX is more synergy-dependent and neutral-bright. The Soloist might be better when matching with a variety of headphones.


----------



## DMR14

HiFiDJ said:


> Not much info out there tbh...that's why I'm trying it myself. From the experience I have so far with them, they lack bass quantity and stage depth. But they have very wide staging and great bass control. Vivids sound muddy in comparison.
> 
> I think you'll be fine. The Yggy from what I hear is pretty neutral.


At least I can ask here for model number and stuff when I am ready for it.

That's good to know for synergy with Yggy. With Yggy and V280 is a bit too soft for my taste. Will report back here after this weekend.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

The only time that I've heard pops is when I change the gain level. I also have some studio monitors connected to the xlr outputs of the burson and when I turn on/off the burson amp while the monitors are on they pop loudly.


----------



## DrewVz

SLMStyles said:


> I wouldn’t worry about the ”issues,” I just got a new Soloist a few weeks ago and it’s fantastic.  It’s the best amp I’ve ever used.  I’m not sure what “pop’ sounds people were hearing, but I’m not hearing any of it.  My volume is silky-smooth and linear for the whole range (no jump around level 50).  If these were earlier issues, my assumption is that potentially they were remedied in the newer manufactured units.


I have been using my Soloist 3X for about a month and haven't experienced any issues like this, either.  Just pure, neutral power.  Sort of the "anti-THX" amp.  I was using a THX888 amp prior to the Soloist and it seemed cold and dry by comparison, but with regard to clarity I think they're similar.  It's just that the Burson seems a bit more natural and more uniform across the entire frequency spectrum.  I don't detect any coloration at all.

The ONLY weirdness I've seen with my Soloist is that the knob can act funky at times where the volume will change OPPOSITE of the direction I'm turning the knob.  For example, I'll turn it two notches to the right, and the volume might go up 1, then down 1.  Or I'll turn it 3 or 4 notches and when I'm done the volume will only be 2 higher.  Sometimes.  Sometimes it works just fine.  Not sure what's going on, but I've learned to live with this minor annoyance.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Has anyone tried this with the Hifiman Arya? Is it a good Synergy?


----------



## adeadcrab

mynamesjeff said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Hifiman Arya? Is it a good Synergy?


Have not heard either Arya or Soloist 3XP but you can roll the output stage opamps to something warmer if the default neutral presentation is too harsh or bright through the Arya.


----------



## DrewVz

I'm running my system with the Soloist, Schiit Bifrost2, and Arya with good success. For my tastes, I bumped up 55Hz by 1 or 2 dB and knocked down 3.5 kHz by 2 dB for better balance, but again that's just my taste. No real performance issues. The Aryas are pretty neutral-bright and very clear, so I like to warm them up a bit on my setup, especially since the BF2 and Soloist are so transparent.


----------



## Aquileolus

mynamesjeff said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Hifiman Arya? Is it a good Synergy?


I have been using Chord Qutest -> Soloist 3xp -> Arya, and it works really well for me!


----------



## BattousaiX26

mynamesjeff said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Hifiman Arya? Is it a good Synergy?


Tried it on the headphone store and it has a really good synergy. I think it is the Arya version 2 though.


----------



## Taz777

Anyone have any impressions of using the Soloist 3X with the Audeze LCD-X?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Taz777 said:


> Anyone have any impressions of using the Soloist 3X with the Audeze LCD-X?


Tried this in the headphone store, really phenomenal combo with almost all audeze headphones I've tried


----------



## Taz777

Does anyone have actual measurements of the Burson Soloist 3X?

On Burson's own site, the Soloist 3X's dimensions are improbable: 35 × 30 × 15 cm (Source: https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/soloist-3x-performance/). These dimensions appear to be the size of the box, and not of the actual device.

On a retailer's site I've seen the following dimensions (W x D x H): *200 x 250 x 60mm*

I suspect that this is fairly accurate but could do with someone confirming that dimensions for W x D x H either in metric or imperial units.


----------



## Coztomba (Aug 4, 2021)

Taz777 said:


> Does anyone have actual measurements of the Burson Soloist 3X?
> 
> On Burson's own site, the Soloist 3X's dimensions are improbable: 35 × 30 × 15 cm (Source: https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/soloist-3x-performance/). These dimensions appear to be the size of the box, and not of the actual device.
> 
> ...



That's on the shop page of the Burson site.  On the product page it's listed as 200 x 250 x 60mm.  https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-performance/

I'd say 35x30x15 is shipping dimensions of the box.


----------



## centuriones (Aug 4, 2021)

Taz777 said:


> Does anyone have actual measurements of the Burson Soloist 3X?
> 
> On Burson's own site, the Soloist 3X's dimensions are improbable: 35 × 30 × 15 cm (Source: https://www.bursonaudio.com/product/soloist-3x-performance/). These dimensions appear to be the size of the box, and not of the actual device.
> 
> ...


the real dimensions are:
width 19.5 cm
depth 25 cm (including volume knob and rca inputs)
height 5.5 cm (without feet)


----------



## Taz777

centuriones said:


> the real dimensions are:
> width 19.5 cm
> depth 25 cm (including volume knob and rca inputs)
> height 5.5 cm (without feet)


Thanks a lot! I have a severe space limitation on my desk and these dimensions should be okay.


----------



## zima500

qsk78 said:


> Good to know.
> Currently I use Viablue NF-S1 silver quattro as a DIY with Neutrik XLR connectors
> https://viablue.de/com/cables_nfs1_silver_quattro_analogue.php


How would you compare this cable vs others? And have you tried the Furutech rhodium plated XLR connectors? I never believed in XLR cable sound differences before until now. It's DAC/amp dependent.

Just ordered some RCA Mogami 2497 cables to compare. Could not find 2803 in US, have to order from Europe.
I never knew that there are also sound characteristic differences between XLR, RCA etc. output from DACs.

"The most important thing though is sound quality, and this is harder to be certain about. Our experience is that there are systems where the XLR connection sounds better than the RCA connection, and there are systems where the opposite is true.
So with any system that has both XLR and RCA connections, we would recommend that you try both connections and decide for yourself which is the better sounding connection for you"
https://chord.co.uk/xlr-vs-rca/

Lachlan from Passion of Sound youtube channel states the RCA and XLR outputs are very similar in audio quality, other then voltage output difference.

Anyone have variations in RCA cables that they can test?


----------



## Aquileolus

Anyone know when will the Burson Super Charger 3A ship in the US? I pre-ordered one same day they announced, not update yet.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Aquileolus said:


> Anyone know when will the Burson Super Charger 3A ship in the US? I pre-ordered one same day they announced, not update yet.


Just recently asked about when these Superchargers will be shipping out...

Those who have pre-ordered...
The Super Charger Pre order will be ship out within the next 48 hours, our Logistic Team is now processing all the order in our system now.


----------



## Taz777

With regards to the unbalanced and balanced outputs of the Soloist 3X, is there a discernible different in sound quality, or is it just for when more power is needed to drive headphones?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Taz777 said:


> With regards to the unbalanced and balanced outputs of the Soloist 3X, is there a discernible different in sound quality, or is it just for when more power is needed to drive headphones?


In my experience with he1000 v1, it seems to move a bit more air. Tonality wise, there is no difference for me


----------



## DMR14 (Aug 5, 2021)

So...I need some help please. I just got my Soloist 3x and is it normal for the remote to have some rattling sound? Something seems unseated inside...

I opened it up and nothing seems out of place.


----------



## HiFiDJ

DMR14 said:


> So...I need some help please. I just got my Soloist 3x and is it normal for the remote to have some rattling sound? Something seems unseated inside...
> 
> I opened it up and nothing seems out of place.


I think you're referring to the buttons which indeed rattle a bit...


----------



## DMR14

HiFiDJ said:


> I think you're referring to the buttons which indeed rattle a bit...


Gotcha. There is nothing I can do then.

Thank you!


----------



## DMR14

I just want to report that I really like what I am hearing it with T50 Argon. Wow.. it gives me those a bit more slam and some additional details. I think soloist 3x matches with Argon way way better than V280. Played with some settings but settled with high gain between 24 and 32 volume as sweet spot to my ears.

Hope I can find some time tonight to run it with Amiron Home. It is so rewarding.

This thing runs HOT 🔥  though.


----------



## sabloke

Just got an e-mail letting me know my supercharger is about to leave HK. Hope to get it in time to play next weekend. Paid on July 21, this took a while...


----------



## godmax

DMR14 said:


> I just want to report that I really like what I am hearing it with T50 Argon. Wow.. it gives me those a bit more slam and some additional details. I think soloist 3x matches with Argon way way better than V280. Played with some settings but settled with high gain between 24 and 32 volume as sweet spot to my ears.
> 
> Hope I can find some time tonight to run it with Amiron Home. It is so rewarding.
> 
> This thing runs HOT 🔥  though.


Glad you joined the Soloist 3XP camp - told you, the 3XP is not boring (in addition to more clarity and detail)
The 3XP can get quiet warm - yes, but still way less then the GS-X mini!
.... quote from my educational amp heat map:


----------



## DMR14

godmax said:


> Glad you joined the Soloist 3XP camp - told you, the 3XP is not boring (in addition to more clarity and detail)
> The 3XP can get quiet warm - yes, but still way less then the GS-X mini!
> .... quote from my educational amp heat map:


Nice 👌  I also listed Amiron Home with it last night and man it felt like it just man handling the drivers. Really digging it and addictive!!


----------



## sabloke (Aug 7, 2021)

Not a big believer in cables but I have to admit, the QED Reference XLR 40 Analogue XLR to XLR Interconnect 3.0M pair I got today added quite a bit of transparency to my system. Can't wait for the 0.6m interconnects (same model) to arrive to replace the cheap pair I'm using now between the DAC and the Soloist. The long ones are connecting the Soloist to the Focal active monitors and they are not just for looks  If you have the budget for some serious cables, go for it, you won't regret it!


----------



## HiFiDJ

sabloke said:


> Not a big believer in cables but I have to admit, the QED Reference XLR 40 Analogue XLR to XLR Interconnect 3.0M pair I got today added quite a bit of transparency to my system. Can't wait for the 0.6m interconnects (same model) to arrive to replace the cheap pair I'm using now between the DAC and the Soloist. The long ones are connecting the Soloist to the Focal active monitors and they are not just for looks  If you have the budget for some serious cables, go for it, you won't regret it!


Nice! I got some Shape 50s hooked up with mine...


----------



## sabloke

HiFiDJ said:


> Nice! I got some Shape 50s hooked up with mine...


They are great, these monitors, aren't they? Imaging is out of this world. Listening to Shape 65s for about a year now and saving for a pair of Trio 11Be big boys. Have to say, the Soloist brought my speakers to life, it's like magic. I am hardly touching my headphones these days, the sound out of these speakers is that good.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Posted some thoughts/impressions of the Super Charger. Feel free to give it a read!

https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-audio-official-thread/12357/55?u=hifidj


----------



## qsk78

It is good to play with chargers but I hope to see Soloist 3X Reference and Composer 3X Reference (dual DAC + MQA) one day.


----------



## Coztomba

HiFiDJ said:


> Posted some thoughts/impressions of the Super Charger. Feel free to give it a read!
> 
> https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-audio-official-thread/12357/55?u=hifidj


Interesting.  I don't think I've every head someone refer the RME as a sharp DAC before...

Despite my scepticism, my curiosity got the better of me and mine shipped yesterday.


----------



## sabloke

Coztomba said:


> Interesting.  I don't think I've every head someone refer the RME as a sharp DAC before...


I had the RME and it was indeed "sharper" than my current R2R DAC. But then, most delta-sigma are sharper, whatever that means.  ADI-2 is a fantastic unit, nevertheless.


----------



## BattousaiX26

qsk78 said:


> It is good to play with chargers but I hope to see Soloist 3X Reference and Composer 3X Reference (dual DAC + MQA) one day.


Burson is working with Meridian to add full decoding of MQA


----------



## sabloke

So happy my Soloist is full analog and won't need any MQA chops added to its brains


----------



## qsk78

BattousaiX26 said:


> Burson is working with Meridian to add full decoding of MQA


Well, I don't think they can anyhow upgrade the Composer 3XP since it requires some hardware changes, right (for full mqa decoding)?


----------



## BattousaiX26

qsk78 said:


> Well, I don't think they can anyhow upgrade the Composer 3XP since it requires some hardware changes, right (for full mqa decoding)?


Might be firmware update?


----------



## qsk78

BattousaiX26 said:


> Might be firmware update?


I'm not a big specialist in MQA but:

*Full Decoder*: A full decoder includes: stream Authentication, Origami unfold to Core and then further unfolds with precise file and platform-specific DAC compensation and management according to the hierarchical target. _This is the highest possible sound quality._
 Not sure if firmware update can help. We'll see.


----------



## DMR14

HiFiDJ said:


> Posted some thoughts/impressions of the Super Charger. Feel free to give it a read!
> 
> https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-audio-official-thread/12357/55?u=hifidj


Nice review. I hope my super charger arrives shortly.


----------



## DMR14

Does anyone run or ran Soloist 3XP with DT880 600ohm? If you,, would you share your view/experience with it? I found one review here with poweramp mode but it is not for me since my DAC doesn't have any output controls or know.

I am curious whether it is a good pairing..


----------



## Melting735

DMR14 said:


> Does anyone run or ran Soloist 3XP with DT880 600ohm? If you,, would you share your view/experience with it? I found one review here with poweramp mode but it is not for me since my DAC doesn't have any output controls or know.
> 
> I am curious whether it is a good pairing..


I tried dt880 600ohm briefly with my conductor 3x ref half year ago (I assume they are similar). It didn't sound bad, but I still prefer tubes.


----------



## DMR14

Melting735 said:


> I tried dt880 600ohm briefly with my conductor 3x ref half year ago (I assume they are similar). It didn't sound bad, but I still prefer tubes.


Thanks. I have been trying to find a headphone output impedence for Soloist 3XP because I read that high impedence  output works well with DT880 600 ohm. 

As I find myself not using HD6XX almost no time, I am trying to replace it with Beyer at around $200 range. Amongst DT770, DT880, and DT990, it appears DT880 600ohm may be the right for my newly found love for Beyer.

Hope it works well with WA6 1st Gen and V280 if it doesn't pair well with Soloist 3XP.


----------



## jonathan c

DMR14 said:


> Thanks. I have been trying to find a headphone output impedence for Soloist 3XP because I read that high impedence  output works well with DT880 600 ohm.
> 
> As I find myself not using HD6XX almost no time, I am trying to replace it with Beyer at around $200 range. Amongst DT770, DT880, and DT990, it appears DT880 600ohm may be the right for my newly found love for Beyer.
> 
> Hope it works well with WA6 1st Gen and V280 if it doesn't pair well with Soloist 3XP.


I own a DT880 (600 ohm), plus the Woo WA6 (1st generation) and the Violectric V280. I can assure you that the DT880 matches very well with both those h/p/a. On the WA6, use the high impedance setting for the rear switch. On the V280, you might try setting the rear DIP switches to the +6 dB setting. Enjoy!


----------



## DMR14

jonathan c said:


> I own a DT880 (600 ohm), plus the Woo WA6 (1st generation) and the Violectric V280. I can assure you that the DT880 matches very well with both those h/p/a. On the WA6, use the high impedance setting for the rear switch. On the V280, you might try setting the rear DIP switches to the +6 dB setting. Enjoy!


Perfect!! Awesome. That would work out perfectly for my home office setup. Thank you!!


----------



## HiFiDJ (Aug 9, 2021)

Staccato op-amp roll...
-
***Holo Spring 3 > Soloist > ZMF VC / IE 900 (all balanced)*
***Link: https://staccatoaudio.com/offer/*

---


So I've been spending quite a bit of time over the past few days op-amp rolling the Staccato op-amps and experimenting with various combinations. To make things easier for me (and the reader), I'll only write about which combination I liked best.

*TLDR:*
*2 Vivids on the input buffer stage, 2 Staccato on the volume control stage*
*4 Vivids (only w/ Super Charger)*

---

Quick notes about the Staccato op-amps:

- uses narrower pins which result in a looser fit; might affect noise floor
- noticeably higher noise floor when placed on med gain or higher
- barely fits inside the Soloist chassis w/ no headroom to spare

To start let's talk about the strenghts and weaknesses of each respective op-amp. Note that these thoughts and impressions are without the use of the Burson Super Charger.

---

**Vivids**

The bass on these, I feel, is the weakest part of the Vivids with the emphasis here on quantity over quality. As a result, individual bass lines are not easily discernible. For example, in the track [紅蓮華 THE FIRST TAKE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpYy6wwqxoo), the piano throughout sounds noticeably muddier in comparison to the Staccato. At the end where the piano finishes off with a pounding of lower register notes, it sounds like they are all overlapping with one another revealing the Vivids' lack of control and grip in the bass region--a more fun presentation.

Mids, on the other hand, have a bit of added tonal weightiness to them which adds a certain sweetness and color. In addition, the Vivids tend to alleviate the slight edges presented in recordings giving it a more relaxing and smoother presentation overall. Highs, for the most part, are also smooth and relaxed while still sounding fairly extended and airy. Moving on to staging, the Vivids have decent depth but poor width overall. In all honesty, it's not as impressive as I initially thought when I first had the Soloist.

For dynamics, this is where it gets interesting. I feel that the Vivids slightly emphasize the initial attack of each hit which gives it that extra bit of dynamism. However, this ends up sacrificing control of the decay where it seems to "let go" a bit too early. So, tradeoffs for an overall engaging presentation.

**Staccato**

The bass on these, in contrast, is both its strength and weakness. The Staccato handles individual bass lines quite well and more clearly than the Vivids. It's tighter and more controlled, but the tradeoff here is quantity; it lacks impact. Depending on the headphones used or the preferences of the listener, this can be a good thing. I briefly tried the Audioquest Nightowl with the Staccato and the results weren't that bad. Not only did it tame the bloated and emphasized bass of the Nightowls, it made them a bit more balanced. So, *synergy matters*. The lack of bass impact is the reason why I prefer placing the Staccato on the volume control stage of the Soloist. Placing different op-amps on this stage, significantly reduces the impact op-amps have on the overall sound. This is why Burson recommends changing op-amps on the input buffer stage rather than the volume control stage.

Overall, the Staccato sound more balanced than the Vivids and because of that I do perceive it as slightly more detailed. Mids are slightly clearer and cleaner but with noticeably less tonal color on them offering more linearity. As for the highs, they are a bit less smoother overall and the slight edges found in recordings are not slightly masked like they are on the Vivids. In addition, I do hear a tad more sibilance on the Staccato. I'm talking super slightly here, like 0.5% harsher. I'm on the young side, so older people might not notice this at all. Stage on the Staccato is fairly good in terms of width but poor in terms of depth; opposite of the Vivids. Lastly, I found the Staccato, oddly enough, to sort of have this "staccato" like quality to them. In other words, to my ears each note is a bit sharply detached. It was just something I noticed while listening to them and thought it was worth sharing.

---

**Combinations**

With strengths and weaknesses out of the way, this brings me to the combinations I liked most. The first combination is 2 Vivid op-amps on the input buffer stage and 2 Staccato op-amps on the volume control stage, which alleviates the Vivids' shortcomings to a certain extent. Bass quantity is slightly reduced while gaining some tightness and control. Mids end up being slightly more linear and clear. Highs are also less smooth overall. Stage does end up widening a bit, but depth is more or less the same. Overall, the presentation here is a bit more balanced than you would find placing all 4 Vivid op-amps albeit a bit boring-sounding, at least with the VC. If I didn't have a Super Charger this is probably what I would be rocking most of the time.

Now my preferred combo is with all 4 Vivid op-amps but only with the Super Charger in the chain. I didn't think I'd be coming back to the stock op-amps amidst its shortcomings, but surprisingly the Super Charger here alleviated most of the problems I had with the Vivids almost completely. Bass impact quantity-wise is still present but the Super Charger tightens it slightly and gains control as well as grip. Although I say slightly, the subtle change brings a not so subtle improvement with how I perceive the presentation overall. With this you get both quantity and quality--who wouldn't want both? Mids are still tonally weighty and just a bit lush/warm while still remaining clear and nuanced. Highs are still slightly smooth but because of the blacker background the Super Charger brings, you end up hearing even more resolution and detail. It's a bit difficult to convey--you just have to hear it for yourself. Staging does improve slightly as well expanding its width just a little bit. Overall, you get a slightly better sense of stage but you don't get a big and wide stage. I mentioned earlier that the Vivids tend to slightly emphasize the attack on each note while trading off some control over the decay. To my ears, the Super Charger fixes all that and you end up with something that is slightly even more dynamic, both micro and macro, with greater control of both attack and decay all while being unfatiguing but engaging. Although these changes are a subtle improvement, they all add up to a greater sense of listening pleasure and satisfaction, at least for me.


----------



## Taz777

I should be joining the Burson Soloist 3X club tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing (and hearing) how much it improves my current Arcam rHead.


----------



## Taz777

Does the 3XP come with a user manual in the box? I can't find a manual for the Soloist 3XP on Burson's 'Downloads & Support' page here:

https://www.bursonaudio.com/downloads/


----------



## noway

Taz777 said:


> Does the 3XP come with a user manual in the box? I can't find a manual for the Soloist 3XP on Burson's 'Downloads & Support' page here:
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/downloads/


Did you try moving the scrollbar down on the RHS of the Downloads & Support page to use the Google Drive link? 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1juWvGo3icP60gctx1t46luBMHA6OIpVR/view


----------



## Taz777

noway said:


> Did you try moving the scrollbar down on the RHS of the Downloads & Support page to use the Google Drive link?


OMG! I've just located the scroll bar. Manual downloaded. Thanks.


----------



## sabloke

Got my Super Charger yesterday. Not sure about its impact on the sound, need to listen some more and probably the unit itself require some burn in. Extremely happy with the sound of my system. The Soloist is worth every penny.


----------



## DMR14

sabloke said:


> Got my Super Charger yesterday. Not sure about its impact on the sound, need to listen some more and probably the unit itself require some burn in. Extremely happy with the sound of my system. The Soloist is worth every penny.


Congratulations on supercharger which I am still waiting mine to be shipped and received.

Soloist 3XP is an awesome amplifier in my opinion. My very first Burson was Lycan with rolling opamps and wasn't really impressed or enjoyed much out of it but this amp changes my view and perception of Burson. Build quality is very good as well. It is perfect for my dumb ears ha ha


----------



## Taz777

I received my Burson Soloist 3XP today! However, it wasn't in the best of circumstances. Firstly, the courier had managed to destroy the base of the outer packaging box, causing a one-day delay as they 'professionally' resealed it. I took photos and sent them to dealer. The Burson outer box (brown box) was not sealed and one of the two flaps was slightly damaged.

The inner Burson box (white box) was fine. The plastic case for the remote looked like it had been opened. The two parts of the power supply had no cable ties. I purchased it on the understanding this was a brand new, sealed Soloist 3XP.

Some questions for owners:

1. Was the outer brown Burson box sealed with tape?

2. Were the cables for the power supply secured with cable ties?

I'm not sure what to do now!


----------



## DMR14

Taz777 said:


> I received my Burson Soloist 3XP today! However, it wasn't in the best of circumstances. Firstly, the courier had managed to destroy the base of the outer packaging box, causing a one-day delay as they 'professionally' resealed it. I took photos and sent them to dealer. The Burson outer box (brown box) was not sealed and one of the two flaps was slightly damaged.
> 
> The inner Burson box (white box) was fine. The plastic case for the remote looked like it had been opened. The two parts of the power supply had no cable ties. I purchased it on the understanding this was a brand new, sealed Soloist 3XP.
> 
> ...


Man....that was very unfortunate and awful. 

If I remember right,
1. All boxes were taped.
2. Yes.... I believe so.

I ordered mine from Bloomaudio.

Hope that yours sorted out immediately. When you purchase something over $1k, it needs to be right. It is not like buying something from Amazon for $10...


----------



## Taz777

DMR14 said:


> Man....that was very unfortunate and awful.
> 
> If I remember right,
> 1. All boxes were taped.
> ...


I've been in touch with the dealer and apparently they have to open the boxes to replace the power supplies to ones suitable for the UK (I'm based in the UK).


----------



## DMR14

Taz777 said:


> I've been in touch with the dealer and apparently they have to open the boxes to replace the power supplies to ones suitable for the UK (I'm based in the UK).


Ah...gotcha.

Yeah, even with reasonable justification, they should have went extra miles to take care of customers. That's my take on it.

Unfortunate first impressions last long.

I hope you enjoy your Soloist3XP despite the bad shipping experience. It is a great amp in my opinion. I don't have a critical listening skills but even I can tell there is a difference comparing to other SS amps in many positive ways. Well at least for my dumb ears haha


----------



## Taz777

DMR14 said:


> Ah...gotcha.
> 
> Yeah, even with reasonable justification, they should have went extra miles to take care of customers. That's my take on it.
> 
> ...


Listening to it and the sound is quite captivating. Compared to my Arcam rHead, it sounds better......and hotter!


----------



## DMR14

Taz777 said:


> Listening to it and the sound is quite captivating. Compared to my Arcam rHead, it sounds better......and hotter!


Indeed and they run hot 🔥 My supercharger is shipped and supposed to be arrived tomorrow. One step closer to complete my main setup!!


----------



## Taz777

DMR14 said:


> Indeed and they run hot 🔥 My supercharger is shipped and supposed to be arrived tomorrow. One step closer to complete my main setup!!


Could you tell more about this 'supercharger' please? I've heard it mentioned a few times in this thread but I have no idea what it is!


----------



## Taz777

My new Soloist 3XP has settled in under my Mac, displacing an Arcam rHead as part of my desktop audio system which is both speaker- and headphones-based. Audirvana Studio is the music app that I use mainly, as well as TIDAL. The external DAC on the right is a Gustard A18 which uses the AK4499 DAC chipset, The Solosit 3XP, on the left, feeds a pair of Audeze LCD-X headphones.

















Both the Soloist 3XP and the Gustard A18 run hot so I won't need the heating on during the Winter months in my room. I asked earlier in this thread about the dimensions of the Soloist 3XP before I purchased it as I wanted it to reside under my iMac. It does, with about 1cm (1/2") of space to clear!


----------



## tamleo

Taz777 said:


> Listening to it and the sound is quite captivating. Compared to my Arcam rHead, it sounds better......and hotter!


Hi. Can you please elaborate more? Tks


----------



## DMR14

Taz777 said:


> Could you tell more about this 'supercharger' please? I've heard it mentioned a few times in this thread but I have no idea what it is!


It is a Burson's dedicated power supply for Soloist 3XP and composer and other items. Go check out at Burson website under shop or product and it has some details. Also Passion for Sound (Youtube) has a good review of the unit.


----------



## Taz777

tamleo said:


> Hi. Can you please elaborate more? Tks


Sure. The Arcam rHead was such a undervalued headphone amp that I actually had three at one point, in three different audio systems around the house. I sold one a while and up until today, kept two rHeads. It's a Class A headphone amp with average to above-average power. The sound is warm, musical, powerful and instrument separation is good. It takes balanced XLR inputs. Outputs are single-ended 1/4-inch and 3.5mm. It runs warm given that it's Class A and the amp is always primed. It's a budget to midrange amp, but the sound quality is outstanding for the price,

It's been great driving my Beyer T1.2 (600 Ohms) and new Audeze LCD-X (20 Ohms, I think). With the LCD-X in particular, I could sense that the rHead wasn't delivering everything the LCD-X is capable of.

After some research and several questions on here, I bought the Soloist 3XP. The things I was looking for, and things that were slightly missing or subdued in the rHead, were subtlety in particular, and an effortless presentation. By subtlety, it could be hearing more 'breath' of vocalist, a new instrument playing that is so quiet and 'far' that it's difficult to make out with the rHead. By effortless I mean the song is presented with great depth whilst not sounding strained at any time.

I've definitely heard some of these improvements to some degree during an initial listening session today. I'm also able to use the balanced headphone out but I will need to compare it to the single-ended output to see of there's a discernible difference.

Of course, we are talking about diminishing returns when it comes to HiFi, and I'd be a fool for suggesting that I'm hearing night and day differences. The differences are small, but an improvement.

I have a couple of playlists that have songs that I've listened to hundreds of times so I'll be using those playlists over the next few weeks to evaluate the improvements in sounds quality. I've run the Soloist 3XP through a headphone test playlist a couple of times already and it was pretty good.


----------



## DMR14

Taz777 said:


> Sure. The Arcam rHead was such a undervalued headphone amp that I actually had three at one point, in three different audio systems around the house. I sold one a while and up until today, kept two rHeads. It's a Class A headphone amp with average to above-average power. The sound is warm, musical, powerful and instrument separation is good. It takes balanced XLR inputs. Outputs are single-ended 1/4-inch and 3.5mm. It runs warm given that it's Class A and the amp is always primed. It's a budget to midrange amp, but the sound quality is outstanding for the price,
> 
> It's been great driving my Beyer T1.2 (600 Ohms) and new Audeze LCD-X (20 Ohms, I think). With the LCD-X in particular, I could sense that the rHead wasn't delivering everything the LCD-X is capable of.
> 
> ...


I only wish I can write something like this...very nice.


----------



## Taz777

Is to normal to hear quite a loud click through the headphones when powering the Soloist 3XP on?


----------



## DMR14

Taz777 said:


> Is to normal to hear quite a loud click through the headphones when powering the Soloist 3XP on?


I always unplug my headphones before turning it off or turning the amp on first before plugging my headphones....

Sorry.


----------



## Taz777

DMR14 said:


> I always unplug my headphones before turning it off or turning the amp on first before plugging my headphones....
> 
> Sorry.


Interesting! I shall try that too. The click is quite loud.


----------



## sabloke

Just leave it on 24/7.


----------



## rmsanger

Contact Burson with this descr


Taz777 said:


> Could you tell more about this 'supercharger' please? I've heard it mentioned a few times in this thread but I have no idea what it is!


----------



## mynamesjeff

Again I have to reiterate how amazing this Amp is with my Qutest and HD800S. I get that extra richness in the low end with my HD800S to compliment the headphones own strengths. Loving it with Apple Music Lossless!


----------



## BattousaiX26

mynamesjeff said:


> Again I have to reiterate how amazing this Amp is with my Qutest and HD800S. I get that extra richness in the low end with my HD800S to compliment the headphones own strengths. Loving it with Apple Music Lossless!


Agreed with this. I only tried ifi neo + soloist but the sound is already really really good and I bet it will be better with that Qutest pairing, totally removing that top end glare


----------



## sabloke

mynamesjeff said:


> Loving it with Apple Music Lossless!


How do you stream Apple Lossless? The only way I managed is by plugging in my phone directly to the DAC over USB of course. I don't own an iPhone and the only option I see in the Apple Music app is Chromecast, which does not work with Zen Stream...


----------



## qsk78

sabloke said:


> How do you stream Apple Lossless? The only way I managed is by plugging in my phone directly to the DAC over USB of course. I don't own an iPhone and the only option I see in the Apple Music app is Chromecast, which does not work with Zen Stream...


Good question. I was planning to buy this Zen Stream to stream apple lossless to Composer. Any chance to stream from iPhone to Zen Stream and then to the DAC?


----------



## mynamesjeff

sabloke said:


> How do you stream Apple Lossless? The only way I managed is by plugging in my phone directly to the DAC over USB of course. I don't own an iPhone and the only option I see in the Apple Music app is Chromecast, which does not work with Zen Stream...


Very basic set up with my Macbook Pro 16 inch. 

There is a problem with Apple Music and Macs though with the lack of 'exclusive mode' when it comes to hi res lossless. 
I'm happy with standard 16bit/44khz so it's not a huge issue for me, but only the iphone will change bit rate when changing songs unlike the mac where you are required to change the audio midi setup each time the bit rate changes.

Again not a huge thing for me but it is an odd quirk. I hope Apple will look at it and fix it in an update in the future somewhat.


----------



## sabloke

Interesting that my DAC shows 192kHz when I play Apple Audio from my Note 20 Ultra over USB to the DAC.


----------



## Taz777

Does Burson Audio have a presence on Head-Fi? I've tried to contact them via social media, their website and direct email but haven't had a response.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Taz777 said:


> Does Burson Audio have a presence on Head-Fi? I've tried to contact them via social media, their website and direct email but haven't had a response.


Just wait for their email. There are days when they reply a bit later but for the most time they are very responsive.


----------



## sabloke (Aug 13, 2021)

Don't forget that we are 11 hours ahead of you UK folks here down under. If you send an e-mail during morning, the business hours have already ended here.


----------



## Coran

I've been eyeing the Soloist for a while now, and am close to pulling the trigger. I'm currently using a Jotunheim 2. Has anyone compared the two? I'm wondering if it will be a worthwhile upgrade or merely a sidegrade. Even if it is not a huge difference, the Soloist is just so appealing for all the options you have to tweak things.


----------



## Taz777

A bit of a strange question: do you plug your headphones into your Soloist 3XP before your switch it on or after you switch it on? Based on a response to an earlier different question, I'm wondering what the 'correct' procedure is. Usually my headphones are plugged in before powering on the 3XP, but I get a very loud click in my headphones upon power on. I don't know if this is supposed to happen or not.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I usually already have my headphone plugged in before I power it on but I never get any clicks or pops in any of my headphones.


----------



## Taz777

Turkeysaurus said:


> I usually already have my headphone plugged in before I power it on but I never get any clicks or pops in any of my headphones.


Okay, thanks. There might be an issue with my Soloist 3XP then.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Aug 14, 2021)

Taz777 said:


> A bit of a strange question: do you plug your headphones into your Soloist 3XP before your switch it on or after you switch it on? Based on a response to an earlier different question, I'm wondering what the 'correct' procedure is. Usually my headphones are plugged in before powering on the 3XP, but I get a very loud click in my headphones upon power on. I don't know if this is supposed to happen or not.


The traditional thing to do, at least from what I've heard, is turn on amp w/o headphones plugged. Then activate mute (if it has one) or set vol to 0. After that, plug in the headphones. This should avoid any sudden audio pops that may damage headphones.

Burson, on the other hand, have a different view. According to them, you'd want to plug in headphones first then turn on the amp. Clicks/pops are heard but they said it is within safety limits of the headphone.

It probably depends on the amp design, so you'd probably want to follow Burson's take on it for their products. Everything else, you should probably ask the manufacturer or follow the first method above.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mynamesjeff

oh really? damn i have been turning on the amp letting it warm up and then put my headphones in.


----------



## Taz777

HiFiDJ said:


> The traditional thing to do, at least from what I've heard, is turn on amp w/o headphones plugged. Then activate mute (if it has one) or set vol to 0. After that, plug in the headphones. This should avoid any sudden audio pops that may damage headphones.
> 
> Burson, on the other hand, have a different view. According to them, you'd want to plug in headphones first then turn on the amp. Clicks/pops are heard but they said it is within safety limits of the headphone.
> 
> ...


Okay, so I’ve been following Burson’s recommended procedure, albeit accidentally. During power on there are series of relay clicks within the 3XP itself and then a deep, loud click/pop in my headphones.


----------



## Sebbai

Received a Burson Soloist 3x on Thursday. Really enjoying this little power monster. But I have a issue with trusting amplifier with weird DC readings after blowing up two pairs of he6 headphones on speaker amps. My Soloist is showing about 80mV at startup then it goes down to 0mv then after 10 minutes it’s up at -80mV again, also when playing music it jumps around like crazy 400mV to -200mv to 5mv, it’s all over the place. I just wonder if this is normal for a Class A amp, because my Topping A90 is steady at +-2mV


----------



## Taz777

Sebbai said:


> Received a Burson Soloist 3x on Thursday. Really enjoying this little power monster. But I have a issue with trusting amplifier with weird DC readings after blowing up two pairs of he6 headphones on speaker amps. My Soloist is showing about 80mV at startup then it goes down to 0mv then after 10 minutes it’s up at -80mV again, also when playing music it jumps around like crazy 400mV to -200mv to 5mv, it’s all over the place. I just wonder if this is normal for a Class A amp, because my Topping A90 is steady at +-2mV


What voltage is this that you're measuring? I'm just asking from a viewpoint of learning more.


----------



## Sebbai

DC voltage difference in + and - from 4-pin XLR out


----------



## beherit

Anyone here leaves thier amp constantly turned on? I notice smoother, better music delivery after an hour of turning it on. Was wondering if there would be any detrimental effect of leaving a class A amp on a always powered state.


----------



## sabloke

Mine has been on for months.


----------



## Taz777

beherit said:


> Anyone here leaves thier amp constantly turned on? I notice smoother, better music delivery after an hour of turning it on. Was wondering if there would be any detrimental effect of leaving a class A amp on a always powered state.


It does take a while to reach peak sonic performance after being powered on. Because mine is located under my iMac and gets very hot, I tend to switch my 3XP off when I know I won't be listening through headphones.

From the Soloist 3X Performance manual:


> The sound of the Burson Soloist 3XP improves steadily within minutes after powered-up. Depending on the resolution of the system and the attentiveness of the listener, you may find that the sound continues to improve over the first weeks of operation.


----------



## beherit

sabloke said:


> Mine has been on for months.


Wow, does the heat emitting from the unit ever bothered you at all?

Noticed you have a denafrips in your display pic, i trialed the denafrips ares with the soloist and it was the most amazing experience I've had from my hd600! I was going to take the plunge, 
But a friend told me to hold back till I've heard the Aune S8.


----------



## sabloke

beherit said:


> Wow, does the heat emitting from the unit ever bothered you at all?
> 
> Noticed you have a denafrips in your display pic, i trialed the denafrips ares with the soloist and it was the most amazing experience I've had from my hd600! I was going to take the plunge,
> But a friend told me to hold back till I've heard the Aune S8.


It doesn't heat too much and no, it does not bother me at all. It is winter here so it actually helps 
You are right, I use a Denafrips Venus II DAC and together with the Soloist it sends truly magic signal to my active monitors or headphones. The music sounds real, holographic, resolving while being oh so easy to listen to. When I work from home the system plays music for up to 16 hours a day, so why bother turning it off? Both the Soloist and the DAC sound better warmed up and the active monitors switch off when there's no signal.


----------



## beherit

Mind if i ask what interconnects and usb cable your using with your set up? 


sabloke said:


> It doesn't heat too much and no, it does not bother me at all. It is winter here so it actually helps
> You are right, I use a Denafrips Venus II DAC and together with the Soloist it sends truly magic signal to my active monitors or headphones. The music sounds real, holographic, resolving while being oh so easy to listen to. When I work from home the system plays music for up to 16 hours a day, so why bother turning it off? Both the Soloist and the DAC sound better warmed up and the active monitors switch off when there's no signal.


----------



## beherit

Taz777 said:


> It does take a while to reach peak sonic performance after being powered on. Because mine is located under my iMac and gets very hot, I tend to switch my 3XP off when I know I won't be listening through headphones.
> 
> From the Soloist 3X Performance manual:


Yeah, I'm in tropical asia and on a typical day it does get worrying hot... Sounds better the hotter it gets though 🤣


----------



## Taz777

beherit said:


> Yeah, I'm in tropical asia and on a typical day it does get worrying hot... Sounds better the hotter it gets though 🤣


I'm in tropical London, UK and the 3XP gets incredibly hot!


----------



## sabloke (Aug 19, 2021)

beherit said:


> Mind if i ask what interconnects and usb cable your using with your set up?


My interconnects are  QED Reference Analog 40 XLR - a 3.0m pair to the active speakers from the Soloist and a 0.6m pair to the Venus II DAC. 

https://www.qedcable.com/collection...reference-audio-40-xlr?variant=37580246614192

The USB cable is a Tchernov CLASSIC USB A-B IC 1.0m long connecting the iFi Zen Stream to the Matrix Audio SPDIF-2 DDC and from there a 50cm HDMI 2.0 cable to the Venus II DAC I2S input..

https://tchernovcable.com/en/products/classic-series/classic-interconnect-cables/usb-a-b-ic/#:~:text=CLASSIC USB A-B IC Type: ,is ... 6 more rows


----------



## TomekZ

Burson somewhere advises not to leave their amps on because the heat will dry out the caps. Maybe like a tube amp, which run hot, the caps need replacing every few years due to heat? 
Got the new Burson Super Charger 3A switch mode supply. Use one on the Soloist 3XP & one on the Composer. Indeed a quieter background/space with more nuances noticable.


----------



## Doctor56

TomekZ said:


> Burson somewhere advises not to leave their amps on because the heat will dry out the caps. Maybe like a tube amp, which run hot, the caps need replacing every few years due to heat?
> Got the new Burson Super Charger 3A switch mode supply. Use one on the Soloist 3XP & one on the Composer. Indeed a quieter background/space with more nuances noticable.


I've used previous Soloist for 7,5 years. Always on. 24/7. It had no Sleep button on the front panel. No degradation of sound ever. Now I have 3XP and I turn it off only if I leave for several days.


----------



## Sebbai (Aug 23, 2021)

Anyone tried the Orange dual discrete op amps?

https://orangeamps.com/product/op-amp/

And are there any op-amps that can give more power to HE6? I don’t need more power but if my source has to little gain, I would like to get bigger volume with the Burson


----------



## tamleo

TomekZ said:


> Burson somewhere advises not to leave their amps on because the heat will dry out the caps. Maybe like a tube amp, which run hot, the caps need replacing every few years due to heat?
> Got the new Burson Super Charger 3A switch mode supply. Use one on the Soloist 3XP & one on the Composer. Indeed a quieter background/space with more nuances noticable.


Yes but only if it is electrolytic capacitor. Solid caps are much more durable


----------



## HiFiDJ

Sebbai said:


> Anyone tried the Orange dual discrete op amps?
> 
> https://orangeamps.com/product/op-amp/
> 
> And are there any op-amps that can give more power to HE6? I don’t need more power but if my source has to little gain, I would like to get bigger volume with the Burson


I did look at those but they honestly don't look as impressive as the other offerings. The Orange op-amps are more like the mid-fi compared to the more well-known op-amp manufacturers, so I didn't try it.


----------



## Sebbai

HiFiDJ said:


> I did look at those but they honestly don't look as impressive as the other offerings. The Orange op-amps are more like the mid-fi compared to the more well-known op-amp manufacturers, so I didn't try it.


Got this tip from my dealer, and the guy in the YouTube video seems to like music 😅

Any recommendations on op-amps? Might read through a thread about op-amps in the end, but actually really enjoying how the vivid is working with the soloist atm. But would be fun to get a different sounding experience, just to see what op amps can do.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Aug 23, 2021)

Sebbai said:


> Got this tip from my dealer, and the guy in the YouTube video seems to like music 😅
> 
> Any recommendations on op-amps? Might read through a thread about op-amps in the end, but actually really enjoying how the vivid is working with the soloist atm. But would be fun to get a different sounding experience, just to see what op amps can do.


I mean you're welcome to try it. It's just an opinion. Make sure to ask if the DC offset voltage is low enough though because the Orange doesn't have a trim pot for DC offset. It can potentially blow your headphones. So, just make sure to ask.

Depends what you are after. I've tried Vivids, Classics, Staccatos, and Sonic Imagery Labs. I haven't tried Sparkos but a few here have said it leans more on technicalities/dryness. After I got the Supercharger though, my curiosity to op-amp roll pretty much vanished. lol

It fixed most of the problems with the Vivids imo.


----------



## sabloke (Aug 27, 2021)

A couple of OCD triggering photos of my little stack. Fed by the Zen Stream, you can see its little antenna in the background. A fantastic little streamer for the $400 asking price that sends clean bits to the Venus II. The Soloist is the cherry on my audio cake, making everything dynamic and fun to listen to.


----------



## qsk78

I'm planning to add Zen Stream too. Good to know that this thing works great in your setup.


----------



## beherit

qsk78 said:


> I'm planning to add Zen Stream too. Good to know that this thing works great in your setup.


I was personally looking at the SMSL SD-9, but there seems to be really little coverage on a very interesting network player.


----------



## sabloke (Aug 27, 2021)

I got my Stream on July 7 and it worked since without a fault. Mine is connecting to the network over Wi-Fi as there's no handy LAN ports nearby. Using it to stream form a PC via Audirvana (local files and Qobuz), off my phone via BubbleUpnp and also playing files off an attached 1TB SSD. Still waiting for the Chromecast functionality to be made available via a firmware update but so far I don't really miss it. Oh, Spotify Connect also works flawlessly, off the PC or phone app. The sound is so so much better than straight from my PC, it is not even close. I used the PC before and Stream now with a Matrix Audio SPDIF-2 DDC between the source and my DAC so I can use the I2S input. I can't but highly recommend this little streamer. If you can, give it a listen, you will be surprised.


----------



## beherit

Will it fully unfold tidal's MQA if I were to use it with a dac like the Ares II? 



sabloke said:


> I got my Stream on July 7 and it worked since without a fault. Mine is connecting to the network over Wi-Fi as there's no handy LAN ports nearby. Using it to stream form a PC via Audirvana (local files and Qobuz), off my phone via BubbleUpnp and also playing files off an attached 1TB SSD. Still waiting for the Chromecast functionality to be made available via a firmware update but so far I don't really miss it. Oh, Spotify Connect also works flawlessly, off the PC or phone app. The sound is so so much better than straight from my PC, it is not even close. I used the PC before and Stream now with a Matrix Audio SPDIF-2 DDC between the source and my DAC so I can use the I2S input. I can't but highly recommend this little streamer. If you can, give it a listen, you will be surprised.


----------



## sabloke

beherit said:


> Will it fully unfold tidal's MQA if I were to use it with a dac like the Ares II?


The Stream is MQA-fully compatible, whatever that means. I don't use Tidal anymore so can't tell you. 
More details here:  https://ifi-audio.com/products/zen-stream/


----------



## NehPets

beherit said:


> I was personally looking at the SMSL SD-9, but there seems to be really little coverage on a very interesting network player.


SMSL SD-9 is a nicely put together, well featured device, with a really poor user interface.


----------



## Taz777

NehPets said:


> SMSL SD-9 is a nicely put together, well featured device, with a really poor user interface.


I'm looking into this streamer to connect to my 3XP. Do you happen to know if it supports TIDAL Connect? The HiByLink feature seems pretty good.


----------



## sabloke

What I like about the Zen Stream is that once is setup you don't need to worry about it anymore. No buttons to push, no tiny screen to try and read. It is so small that you can easily lose it at the back of your audio rack somewhere or behind a monitor, like mine is. Just does the job brilliantly, always on and always ready to stream.


----------



## Malevolent

I just got my Soloist 3X Performance yesterday. Long story, short - it's a fantastic amplifier, with a good sense of scale and body. Plus, it isn't particularly neutral, adding a healthy dose of low-end oomph to its already meaty tone. Very impressive, indeed!

This is my first Burson product, but I'm a new fan of the brand.


----------



## godmax

Malevolent said:


> I just got my Soloist 3X Performance yesterday. Long story, short - it's a fantastic amplifier, with a good sense of scale and body. Plus, it isn't particularly neutral, adding a healthy dose of low-end oomph to its already meaty tone. Very impressive, indeed!
> 
> This is my first Burson product, but I'm a new fan of the brand.


Do you use the 3XP together with your TT2? Did not even try this combo myself yet.


----------



## NehPets

Taz777 said:


> I'm looking into this streamer to connect to my 3XP. Do you happen to know if it supports TIDAL Connect? The HiByLink feature seems pretty good.


Unfortunately, I don't. I didn't get mine for streaming; I just wanted something that would play from a microSD card, with a choice of outputs, but I returned it because of, what I considered to be, its operational limitations. In my view, using HibyLink is the only viable option for controlling the SD-9. I already had a device that was essentially inoperable without using HibyLink, so I didn't need another one.


----------



## beherit

NehPets said:


> Unfortunately, I don't. I didn't get mine for streaming; I just wanted something that would play from a microSD card, with a choice of outputs, but I returned it because of, what I considered to be, its operational limitations. In my view, using HibyLink is the only viable option for controlling the SD-9. I already had a device that was essentially inoperable without using HibyLink, so I didn't need another one.


I was planning to purchase it to be used as a front for my pc desktop set up. 

I'm currently using Ubuntu as an OS and it absolutely flaws in comparison to windows/ mac with mqa and the lack of support for native software. I. E tidal/qobuz. Doesn't help that the dac I'm intending to get, ares 2 has no mqa support either. I've read the manual and one strong aspect the smsl sd-9 has is that its able to do full mqa unfolding (althought only via usb). Whereas something like ifi stream is only a renderer (correct me if I'm wrong) and would require a mqa capable dac to do a full unfolding. 

My plan is for
PC & Uapp on an old phone docked into the smsl sd-9 : denafrips ares 2 : soloist 3xp : Hd600. 
... Just studying my options closely before i make the plunge with my $$$


----------



## NehPets

beherit said:


> I was planning to purchase it to be used as a front for my pc desktop set up.
> 
> I'm currently using Ubuntu as an OS and it absolutely flaws in comparison to windows/ mac with mqa and the lack of support for native software. I. E tidal/qobuz. Doesn't help that the dac I'm intending to get, ares 2 has no mqa support either. I've read the manual and one strong aspect the smsl sd-9 has is that its able to do full mqa unfolding (althought only via usb). Whereas something like ifi stream is only a renderer (correct me if I'm wrong) and would require a mqa capable dac to do a full unfolding.
> 
> ...


I've been considering the Soloist 3XP for my Ares II as well.


----------



## qsk78 (Aug 28, 2021)

Played with interconnect cables today.
I prefer Oyaide pa-02 v2 to Viablue NF-S1 silver quattro.
Ordered 1m of Oyaide Tunami TERZO V2. We'll see.


----------



## zolom (Aug 30, 2021)

1. How does the Solist 3x pair with the Chord Hugo 2? Connected via (SE)  RCA cables?
2. Does it have a noticable contribution to the sound quality of the Hugo 2?

3. How does it pair with the Focal Stellia (balanced)?

Thanks


----------



## beherit

I 


NehPets said:


> I've been considering the Soloist 3XP for my Ares II as well.


It is really good man, one of the best dacs I've heard so far to match with the 3XP, I've tried the cayin idac 6, ran it from balanced output of the questyle master 12 and ifi zen series, the ares 2 was one that left me the best expression. 

My friend reckons the pontus is another level from the ares but costing twice as much and the lack of desk space preventing me to look into that option.


----------



## sabloke

beherit said:


> I
> 
> It is really good man, one of the best dacs I've heard so far to match with the 3XP, I've tried the cayin idac 6, ran it from balanced output of the questyle master 12 and ifi zen series, the ares 2 was one that left me the best expression.
> 
> My friend reckons the pontus is another level from the ares but costing twice as much and the lack of desk space preventing me to look into that option.



Totally agree, the Soloist has fantastic synergy with Denafrips R2R DACs. I have owned the Ares II for a couple of weeks and within days from pairing it with the Soloist I decided to upgrade to Venus II. Not because the Ares is a bad DAC but because I wanted more of that sweet holographic imaging and a bit more detail.


----------



## beherit

qsk78 said:


> Played with interconnect cables today.
> I prefer Oyaide pa-02 v2 to Viablue NF-S1 silver quattro.
> Ordered 1m of Oyaide Tunami TERZO V2. We'll see.


Thanks for sharing, look forward to hear your findings.


----------



## beherit

sabloke said:


> Totally agree, the Soloist has fantastic synergy with Denafrips R2R DACs. I have owned the Ares II for a couple of weeks and within days from pairing it with the Soloist I decided to upgrade to Venus II. Not because the Ares is a bad DAC but because I wanted more of that sweet holographic imaging and a bit more detail.


Wow... Venus is way beyond my budget. Ever tried the pontus?


----------



## sabloke

beherit said:


> Wow... Venus is way beyond my budget. Ever tried the pontus?


The Pontus has the same decoding section as the Ares with better power supply while the Venus has the Terminator decoding section with Pontus liken power bits. I couldn't stretch the budget to a Terminator and the Venus II was available for about $600 more than a Pontus.


----------



## qsk78

beherit said:


> Thanks for sharing, look forward to hear your findings.


Yep, so far oyaide gives more precision and tightness to the sound. Wonder how their more advanced Tunami cable sounds.
I never thought I could hear the difference between interconnect cables  , both are DIY


----------



## beherit

qsk78 said:


> Yep, so far oyaide gives more precision and tightness to the sound. Wonder how their more advanced Tunami cable sounds.
> I never thought I could hear the difference between interconnect cables  , both are DIY


I have a several different gotham gac cables and a couple lengths of mogami 2534,

I think the most engaging cable i tried on the 3xp were the mogami 2549.

As for usb cables, i actually customise my own. 

Custom Audiophile USB Cable ( Audio Source / PreAmp to DAC) for S$80 https://carousell.app.link/ZKLuNvUn7ib on #carousell

... Not advertising, just sharing what i use.


----------



## chesterchan

zolom said:


> 1. How does the Solist 3x pair with the Chord Hugo 2? Connected via (SE)  RCA cables?
> 2. Does it have a noticable contribution to the sound quality of the Hugo 2?
> 
> 3. How does it pair with the Focal Stellia (balanced)?
> ...



Using Chord Hugo 2 connected via RCA to Soloist x3, and a Hifiman Arya.

Just got my soloist today. a quick 2 hour listening impression - quite a significant contribution especially to dynamics, soundstage width, layering & imaging; a touch on detail retrieval. vocals sound much more fuller, toning down the treble spikes of the Arya and presenting very clean sound overall. 

Not too sure if its just me but I really really enjoyed the Headphone Poweramp Mode more, arya sure does love power lol


----------



## xfusion

Has anyone here got the chance to compare Burson Soloist 3x with Singxer SA-1? I have read many praises that this Burson Soloist 3x can compete with big boys such as Hugo TT2 as a headphone amplifier which says a lot.


----------



## mornindaze (Aug 30, 2021)

Is anybody using this as a preamp only?
Are there any quirks from using it in this way?

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these to use it in my loudspeaker setup:
Allo Usbridge Signature streamer -> Denafrips Ares II DAC -> Burson Soloist 3XP preamp (?) -> NAD C298 power amp -> Triangle Magellan Cello speakers. I'll also be adding a TT to the RCA input of the Burson.


----------



## sabloke (Aug 30, 2021)

mornindaze said:


> Is anybody using this as a preamp only?
> Are there any quirks from using it in this way?


I use it as a preamp with Focal active monitors. The only quirk I can see is that on medium gain setting, the one I always use, the volume at 01 is not low enough. If I need to go lower then low gain has to be selected. Other than that, all good. Could be different with your amp. I use the Soloist XLR inputs.

Funny thing is, the soloist is such a superb headphone amp and yet the sound on speakers is so good that it lives 95% of its time as a preamp. You can't go wrong with it. By the way, I have used an Ares II with Soloist for a few weeks and they were amazing together. Odd couple of course, not exactly stackable


----------



## Coztomba (Aug 30, 2021)

mornindaze said:


> Is anybody using this as a preamp only?
> Are there any quirks from using it in this way?
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these to use it in my loudspeaker setup:
> Allo Usbridge Signature streamer -> Denafrips Ares II DAC -> Burson Soloist 3XP preamp (?) -> NAD C298 power amp -> Triangle Magellan Cello speakers. I'll also be adding a TT to the RCA input of the Burson.





sabloke said:


> U se it as a preamp with Focal active monitors. The only quirk I can see is that on medium gain setting, the one I always use, the volume at 01 is not low enough. If I need to go lower then low gain has to be selected. Other than that, all good. Could be different with your amp. I use the Soloist XLR inputs.
> 
> Funny thing is, the soloist is such a superb headphone amp and yet the sound on speakers is so good that it lives 95% of its time as a preamp. You can't go wrong with it. By the way, I have used an Ares II with Soloist for a few weeks and they were amazing together. Odd couple of course, not exactly stackable


I have a problem in preamp mode where after 30 seconds or so the volume control with the remote goes kinda janky. On headphone mode I can hold down up, sweep it all the way up to 99, then hold down and go all the way to 1.  I can do this over and over again on headphone mode no issues.  But after about 30 seconds in pre out mode it keeps stopping if I hold the volume down.  I'd love to know if others have the same issue.  It's only in pre out mode. I've had my volume IC chip replaced, changed batteries and no help.  They are going to send a new remote but I'm not hopeful either.   I'd love to know if others have the same issue.  I made this video to show Burson.



Just try and sweep it for a minute straight and see if it does it.  It's only an issue because the increments are so small I often want to quickly go up or down.


----------



## beherit

Finally took a leap and ordered a Denafrips Pontus 2 from Vinshine. 

Really anxious about the synergy, the 5 weeks waiting list for the dac is going to be a killer!


----------



## centuriones (Aug 31, 2021)

beherit said:


> Finally took a leap and ordered a Denafrips Pontus 2 from Vinshine.
> 
> Really anxious about the synergy, the 5 weeks waiting list for the dac is going to be a killer!


I can guarantee you that they are an excellent match, for six months I have been using the Pontus II and the Burson 3XP. Never been so happy.


----------



## royiko

I curious does your guys' soloist hiss when in Low gain? Mine hiss a bit for IEMs on 3.5mm for low gain. Mid-gain, it's hiss like crazy. I tried to open it and reconnect all the opamps, but it seems only helps a little bit. I put the Soloist in the cool stand vertically. Did will put in a horizontal way help?


----------



## centuriones

The Soloist does not hiss at low gain. 
I use low gain a Denon AH-D9200  headphones and a Denafrips Pontus II


----------



## royiko (Aug 31, 2021)

centuriones said:


> The Soloist does not hiss at low gain.
> I use low gain a Denon AH-D9200  headphones and a Denafrips Pontus II


Headphones, no. But for IEMs, it hiss a bit. Some reviewers says Soloist doesn't hiss. Also, I prefer the sound on mid-gain, however, it's hiss quite a loud


----------



## royiko

centuriones said:


> The Soloist does not hiss at low gain.
> I use low gain a Denon AH-D9200  headphones and a Denafrips Pontus II


Did you use any power conditioner or power filter?


----------



## Big In Japan

Hi there, I just received my Soloist 3 XP. Without having scolled trough all these 97 pages... Does anyone else have the effect, that the volume knob from time to time (achtually quite often) "skips" a volume change or even goes down by one, altough you moved the knob in the opposite direction, so it should increase the volume? The knob has a lot of play too.

Besides that, the Remote came DOA. Of course I do not have a CR1220 battery here to test if its just the battery... 

Not sure if I like this on a 1400€ amp


----------



## godmax

Big In Japan said:


> Hi there, I just received my Soloist 3 XP. Without having scolled trough all these 97 pages... Does anyone else have the effect, that the volume knob from time to time (achtually quite often) "skips" a volume change or even goes down by one, altough you moved the knob in the opposite direction, so it should increase the volume? The knob has a lot of play too.
> 
> Besides that, the Remote came DOA. Of course I do not have a CR1220 battery here to test if its just the battery...
> 
> Not sure if I like this on a 1400€ amp


Yes, the described volume knob behaviour is 'normal' (varies to some extend for other owners here) and is on my unit also (first production batch).
I agree the 3XP has some quirks, but on the other hand he is so rewarding in sound quality. Don't give up yet on this first bad impression, especially with the remote battery is unfortunate (maybe contact the retailer for this)!


----------



## brif

Big In Japan said:


> Hi there, I just received my Soloist 3 XP. Without having scolled trough all these 97 pages... Does anyone else have the effect, that the volume knob from time to time (achtually quite often) "skips" a volume change or even goes down by one, altough you moved the knob in the opposite direction, so it should increase the volume? The knob has a lot of play too.
> 
> Besides that, the Remote came DOA. Of course I do not have a CR1220 battery here to test if its just the battery...
> 
> Not sure if I like this on a 1400€ amp


Even though the volume function is one of their promoted selling points, I personally don't like it.  Too slow, too many steps, and the inconsistent reaction to the knob. So I use poweramp mode and control the volume with my DAC (RME ADI-2).  I like the resulting sound produced by Soloist in this mode better anyway.


----------



## Big In Japan (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks, godmax and brif, for your input. I`ll try the poweramp mode too. (Feeding it from the ADI-2 as well) Right now I use my "A90" setting on the ADI. --> XLR Out and Volume set to +7db (+13dBu Reference Level & -6dBr on the Volume)

Turning the Burson know is really not a satisfying thing, it does not feel very premium, and as brif said, way too slow. But the sound...


----------



## betula

Big In Japan said:


> the volume knob from time to time (achtually quite often) "skips" a volume change or even goes down by one, altough you moved the knob in the opposite direction, so it should increase the volume? The knob has a lot of play too.


I do not think what you describe is normal. It sounds too flimsy. 
The volume knob issue that affected the first batch was only a volume jump between 50-51. (And somewhere lower as well.) This can be resolved easily with a new volume chip that Burson can provide for free. (User replaceable.) Other than this you should not have any issues. I would contact my retailer.


brif said:


> Even though the volume function is one of their promoted selling points, I personally don't like it.  Too slow, too many steps, and the inconsistent reaction to the knob. So I use poweramp mode and control the volume with my DAC (RME ADI-2).  I like the resulting sound produced by Soloist in this mode better anyway.


Replacing the volume chip should make the volume increase completely linear.

+1 for ADI-2 and power amp mode on the 3X.


----------



## Big In Japan (Sep 1, 2021)

betula said:


> I do not think what you describe is normal. It sounds too flimsy.
> The volume knob issue that affected the first batch was only a volume jump between 50-51. (And somewhere lower as well.) This can be resolved easily with a new volume chip that Burson can provide for free. (User replaceable.) Other than this you should not have any issues. I would contact my retailer.


The volume between 50 and 51 raises just fine, just checked that. I documented "my" little problem or oddity if you like the video linked below. I`m turning the volume constantly down. Just see how it jumps aroung in the lower 60s...


----------



## horatiu

centuriones said:


> I can guarantee you that they are an excellent match, for six months I have been using the Pontus II and the Burson 3XP. Never been so happy.


I have the same combo and it sounds great. They are a great match. You get a very smooth sound from the Pontus, coupled with the energetic delivery from the Burson.


----------



## protoss

xfusion said:


> Has anyone here got the chance to compare Burson Soloist 3x with Singxer SA-1



I have and currently own both. 




I'm not sure which one I like more to be honest. They are both excellent. I noticed the Singxer is more laid back and warm while the Soloist is slightly more energetic. Because of the latter I'm assuming people will prefer that over the somewhat laid back signature of the Singxer.

One thing I noticed is that the Soloists gets extremely hot 🔥 to the touch. Not a big fan of this. 

Also, I do not like the bright screen light. Anyone knows how to off it or dim it? 🤔


----------



## greyforest

protoss said:


> I have and currently own both.
> 
> I'm not sure which one I like more to be honest. They are both excellent. I noticed the Singxer is more laid back and warm while the Soloist is slightly more energetic. Because of the latter I'm assuming people will prefer that over the somewhat laid back signature of the Singxer.
> 
> ...


x3 is like twice the price of sa-1... you sure they are that close in terms of performance?


----------



## flitcroft

Taz777 said:


> Okay, so I’ve been following Burson’s recommended procedure, albeit accidentally. During power on there are series of relay clicks within the 3XP itself and then a deep, loud click/pop in my headphones.


I turn on the Composer first, then the Soloist, and then reach for the headphones. No pops in my ears that way. 

Power on procedure from the manual:
Always power on your source machine first and your power amp last. When powering down your
system reverse these steps.

There's also this line in the manual:
Never connect or disconnect the RCA or XLR output cables from the Soloist 3XP while music is playing.
This could damage the Soloist 3XP. Please stop the music source before disconnecting.


----------



## flitcroft

sabloke said:


> A couple of OCD triggering photos of my little stack. Fed by the Zen Stream, you can see its little antenna in the background. A fantastic little streamer for the $400 asking price that sends clean bits to the Venus II. The Soloist is the cherry on my audio cake, making everything dynamic and fun to listen to.


What is the thought behind isolating vibration on a solid-state amp?


----------



## sabloke

flitcroft said:


> What is the thought behind isolating vibration on a solid-state amp?



Nothing to do with vibrations. Had that subwoofer stand in the garage and it is there to help with cooling. Soloist feet are tiny and it stays too close to the DAC cover. The stand also allowed me to install the Matrix SPDIF 2 DDC between the amp and the DAC.


----------



## Taz777

protoss said:


> I have and currently own both.
> 
> I'm not sure which one I like more to be honest. They are both excellent. I noticed the Singxer is more laid back and warm while the Soloist is slightly more energetic. Because of the latter I'm assuming people will prefer that over the somewhat laid back signature of the Singxer.
> 
> ...


On the bright display issue, one trick I use that is simple and cheap, but somewhat inelegant, is to use a dark strip of car window tint film across the display. I use this method on many LED lights and displays on equipment in my home. The window tint film can be affixed using clear Scotch Magic Tape or similar. As I mentioned, inelegant but works.







Looking at the Soloist 3XP display, you may be able to just cut a piece to the right size and just place it in the window and it may just stay there by itself without any tape over it.


----------



## betula

protoss said:


> One thing I noticed is that the Soloists gets extremely hot 🔥 to the touch. Not a big fan of this.


All class-A amps get hot, that is pretty normal. The 3XP is not even the hottest class-A amp I tried. IMO the 'heat-sink' design of the case does a pretty good job in this regard.


----------



## protoss (Sep 3, 2021)

greyforest said:


> x3 is like twice the price of sa-1... you sure they are that close in terms of performance?



Yes, Thats all baloney. Im A/B'ing them and they are pretty much exactly the same. Controversial Z-Review said The GSX-Mini ($2000) vs the Singxer, the Singxer is exactly the same as the gsx-mini. There's truth to this and its sadly true. Singxer is truly bang for your buck.

Soloist is energetic
Singxer is slightly laid back and maybe fuller sounding.
A90 is a step lower than the Singxer.



betula said:


> that is pretty normal.


Yea, tried many also. I just thought that burson with their heat-shrink design lower the heat. Owell. I got a fan on it and its cool to the touch.


----------



## greyforest

protoss said:


> Yes, Thats all baloney. Im A/B'ing them and they are pretty much exactly the same. Controversial Z-Review said The GSX-Mini ($2000) vs the Singxer, the Singxer is exactly the same as the gsx-mini. There's truth to this and its sadly true. Singxer is truly bang for your buck.
> 
> Soloist is energetic
> Singxer is slightly laid back and maybe fuller sounding.
> ...


i have heard sa-1 and did comparison with gsx mini. Not the same level...soundstage is much more 3d on gsx mini. Sa-1 have less transparency as well. 
well I already ask for a trial Unit from the dealer. I will post an honest comparison later. if 3x is that close with gsx mini i might just sell mini.


----------



## zolom (Sep 3, 2021)

Any in-depth SQ comparison between the Burson Solist 3x and the iFi Pro iCan?

Thanks


----------



## qsk78

beherit said:


> Thanks for sharing, look forward to hear your findings.


Yes, Oyaide Tunami Tzero V2 was the right way to go.



There is an original cable but not very cheap


----------



## beherit

qsk78 said:


> Yes, Oyaide Tunami Tzero V2 was the right way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> There is an original cable but not very cheap


oh thanks man, i'll go check it out !


----------



## beherit

beherit said:


> oh thanks man, i'll go check it out !


your right about the not cheap part! what's the sonic signature like ?


----------



## qsk78 (Sep 5, 2021)

beherit said:


> your right about the not cheap part! what's the sonic signature like ?


I would say it just emphasizes the best qualities of the Burson combo - transparency, soundstage and detail retrieval.
But again all of my cables are DIY (it helps to save a lot of money), I can not compare them with factory built cables or with any other brands like qed, in-akustik, audioquest.


----------



## betula

zolom said:


> Any in-depth SQ comparison between the Burson Solist 3x and the iFi Pro iCan?
> 
> Thanks


Take this post with a grain of salt, as I am working from memory here; I don't have the Pro iCan around anymore.

Both are excellent amps, from what I can remember the iCan is a bit more forward and lively. Detail level is similar, however the 3XP has a more subtle, airier presentation yet it stays energetic. One could say the iCan sounds thicker and weightier, but it stays very clean and dynamic at the same time. On the other hand I wouldn't call the 3XP thin at all. Perhaps more 'ethereal' but in an energetic kind of way. If that makes any sense. Spaciousness and presentation feels a bit closer to 'lifelike' on the 3XP.


----------



## zolom

Thanks


----------



## Blackbriar0216

MakubexGB said:


> I run the ZMF VC on the Soloist 3XP. I think they pair well. I did change the opamps on the input stage from the Vivid to the Classics V6 to smooth out the treble but that's just my preference. The detail and staging with this combo is fantastic.
> 
> The power from the Soloist is way more than enough. Sometimes I run it in low gain on the balanced output.


The new Supercharger from Burson Audio will tame the harshness of soloist even more but still retain treble detail beautifully. Totally worth the extra cost for Supercharger.


----------



## iFi audio

qsk78 said:


> There is an original cable but not very cheap



Yup, Oyaide Focus 1 XLR plugs ain't cheap!


----------



## krude

Hello, 2 quick questions :

1) I’m thinking about getting the PSU upgrade for my Soloist 3xp. The only minor gripe I have with my setup is that the treble in conjunction with 1266 tc is a bit on the sharp side in some recordings … anyone experimented with upgrading the PSU?

2) The amp came with some additional chips … are those op amps? (Sorry I’m a noob 😂) … thinking about trying V6 classics … how many do I need to buy and how do I change them? I think there are 2 on the input and 2 on the output … do I just roll all 4?

Thank you


----------



## Lolito

protoss said:


> I have and currently own both.
> 
> I'm not sure which one I like more to be honest. They are both excellent. I noticed the Singxer is more laid back and warm while the Soloist is slightly more energetic. Because of the latter I'm assuming people will prefer that over the somewhat laid back signature of the Singxer.
> 
> ...


my singxer sa-1 gets bloody hot as well. Maybe it is a bad application of the thermal paste? other people says their singxer is just warm. slightly above room temperature they say... this thing might be around the 50º C


----------



## HiFiDJ

krude said:


> Hello, 2 quick questions :
> 
> 1) I’m thinking about getting the PSU upgrade for my Soloist 3xp. The only minor gripe I have with my setup is that the treble in conjunction with 1266 tc is a bit on the sharp side in some recordings … anyone experimented with upgrading the PSU?
> 
> ...


1) Yes, the Super Charger from Burson does well as an upgraded PSU. Posted my thoughts here: https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-audio-official-thread/12357/55?u=hifidj

2) The additional chips you speak of (the small black ones) are basic op-amps used for troubleshooting if something were to ever go wrong with the stock Vivid op-amps. You can buy 2 or 4 up to you. But don't buy 1 or 3. lol


----------



## realmassy (Sep 9, 2021)

HiFiDJ said:


> 1) But don't buy 1 or 3. lol


LOL, I did exactly that when I ordered the opamps from Sparkos for my Conductor: I ordered 1…in my mind dual meant a pair. By the way, the Sparkos are working nicely in my system, I forgot to write some impressions about them


----------



## rmsanger (Sep 9, 2021)

realmassy said:


> LOL, I did exactly that when I ordered the opamps from Sparkos for my Conductor: I ordered 1…in my mind dual meant a pair. By the way, the Sparkos are working nicely in my system, I forgot to write some impressions about them



I'm not an expert but be careful with the op amps as when I bought my Soloist 3XP (used) it came with 4 sparkos 3602 Dual Discrete Op amps.   I've seen other ads on here selling  2 or a pair of SS3601 Single Discrete op amps.   So don't make the mistake of thinking "dual" means a quantity of 2.   For Soloist there are 4 op amps 2 for Output stage and 2 for Volume control.  You will need to get either a pair (2) or quad (4) of the dual op amps. 

It looks like in the picture the dual sparkos are two silicone wafers is dual and 1 wafer is single.

https://sparkoslabs.com/discrete-op-amps/


----------



## Sebbai

What are the difference between Sparkos and Vivid? Seems like a downgrade just looking at the size of the two boards… 

Are there any power output increase/decrease?

How is the Sub-bass handled by the Sparkos?


----------



## rmsanger

Sebbai said:


> What are the difference between Sparkos and Vivid? Seems like a downgrade just looking at the size of the two boards…
> 
> Are there any power output increase/decrease?
> 
> How is the Sub-bass handled by the Sparkos?



I wouldn't just look at the size of the chip and say anything about quality (fyi).  I prefer the Sparkos to the stock vivids for paring with 1266 Phi TC.   The sparkos have a better technical performance with more detail retrieval (my perception) and more linear sound signature which pair nicely with TC.   The vivids provide a more V shaped sound with more bass impact (perhaps not as tight as sparkos) and the treble is more sparkly.   The the Phi TC it has a mid dip which is why sparkos are "better" for me and certainly that headphone doesn't need any emphasis up top.

I have not tried the upgraded power supply (will get that eventually) so my opinion might change on op amp rolling using that.  Many of the qualities that people have described about the power supply cleaning up the transients and better controlled/tighter bass is what the sparkos did for me.  Just not sure how significant one is to the other.


----------



## qsk78

Just love this combination...


----------



## WoollyGeezer

How hot does everyone's soloist 3x get?  Mine gets very hot to touch.  Feels like a hot seatbelt in the summer.


----------



## betula

WoollyGeezer said:


> How hot does everyone's soloist 3x get?  Mine gets very hot to touch.  Feels like a hot seatbelt in the summer.


It gets warm, but it is pretty normal with class A amps.


----------



## WoollyGeezer (Sep 12, 2021)

betula said:


> It gets warm, but it is pretty normal with class A amps.


Warm or hot?

Actually had to put it under my coolermaster laptop cooler to keep it warm.


----------



## Taz777

WoollyGeezer said:


> How hot does everyone's soloist 3x get?  Mine gets very hot to touch.  Feels like a hot seatbelt in the summer.


I had my original unit replaced. The new one does get very warm, but not as hot as the last one. I have a couple of Arcam rHead class A amps as well and they get quite warm. The 3XP is quite a bit warmer than those. I'd say it's on the hot side of warm. I wouldn't keep the back of hand on it for long! I don't think it's an issue as the heat shows the 'heatsink' case is working well.


----------



## krude

WoollyGeezer said:


> Warm or hot?
> 
> Actually had to put it under my coolermaster laptop cooler to keep it warm.


You can fry eggs on mine ... love it, don't need a heater in the winter!


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Hey Soloist owners, Do you get slight hiss on XLR headphone out on high gain at any volume level ?


----------



## qsk78

No. Never. 
How sensitive your headphones are?


----------



## Blackbriar0216

I am using Verite Closed. 99 dB SPL/mW


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Its only noticeable when song is paused.


----------



## betula

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Its only noticeable when song is paused.


You don't need high gain on the Verité. Medium is more than enough.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Thank you. I will stick to medium gain only. Still was wondering that slight hiss is normal or not.


----------



## betula

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Thank you. I will stick to medium gain only. Still was wondering that slight hiss is normal or not.


I think, for some more sensitive headphones high gain is just too much. I did experience hiss in high gain with my LCD-X, but not with other headphones.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

betula said:


> I think, for some more sensitive headphones high gain is just too much. I did experience hiss in high gain with my LCD-X, but not with other headphones.


That makes sense.


----------



## Sebbai

My Burson Soloist 3x doesn’t run HOT anymore, it’s just warm.

Could it have something to do with running the amp in Headphone Power Amp mode?


----------



## WoollyGeezer (Sep 13, 2021)

Sebbai said:


> My Burson Soloist 3x doesn’t run HOT anymore, it’s just warm.
> 
> Could it have something to do with running the amp in Headphone Power Amp mode?


I actually put mine on a cooler master laptop pad and it runs nice and warm now. The Burson Soloist ran at 55-56c on my wooden desk and now it’s 46-47c on the cooler master notepad x-slim with the fan off and 37c with the fan on.  The pad is essential a large heatsink and should help extend the life of the unit.


----------



## funnyjelo

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Its only noticeable when song is paused.


I get some noise on iem's. There is a lot of gain in the Burson. On low gain there is no noise at all with them. So yeah it's normal but I guess at how much gain they have you can't avoid it. That said there is no distortion even at high gain.


----------



## funnyjelo

WoollyGeezer said:


> I actually put mine on a cooler master laptop pad and it runs nice and warm now. The Burson Soloist ran at 55-56c on my wooden desk and now it’s 46-47c on the cooler master notepad x-slim with the fan off and 37c with the fan on.  The pad is essential a large heatsink and should help extend the life of the unit.


Mine is hot. I have the stand to keep it sideways and I find that better. Also nothing resting on it too.


----------



## funnyjelo

WoollyGeezer said:


> How hot does everyone's soloist 3x get?  Mine gets very hot to touch.  Feels like a hot seatbelt in the summer.


Mine gets hot too. I bought the stand to keep it sideways. Seems to be better now though.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Have anyone got Verite Closed using with Burson Soloist 3xp ? What are your thoughts ? Compared burson Soloist 3xp - VC combo with Sparkos aries amp -VC or any other amp combination ? I am still burining in my VC. Does it change much in sound after 200 hrs recommended burn-in period by Zach ?


----------



## HiFiDJ

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Have anyone got Verite Closed using with Burson Soloist 3xp ? What are your thoughts ? Compared burson Soloist 3xp - VC combo with Sparkos aries amp -VC or any other amp combination ? I am still burining in my VC. Does it change much in sound after 200 hrs recommended burn-in period by Zach ?


Depends on your preferences. I think it pairs nicely with ZMF headphones but it can be a bit too much of a good thing imo (mainly in the bass and mids) for some. I've heard great things b/w the sparkos aries amp paired w/ VC but you are paying more than double the price vs a Soloist. So if you are deciding b/w Soloist and Aries I'd probably go with the Aries. But if you are on a budget then getting the Soloist wouldn't be a bad option. If you think the pairing is a bit too much then I would swap the opamps for Sparkos opamps or Staccato opamps for a more neutral tuning. So, depends what you are after.

And, yes, it does get better after burn-in in my experience.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Yeah i found the same experience as yours. I am using universal pad and black dragon cable with it at the moment  and find tonality bit thick than i am used to it. I want a bit airy presentation. Probably swapping pads to verite pads or using silver dragon cable may help?


----------



## Blackbriar0216

In what way, does the it get better after burn in period?


----------



## HiFiDJ

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Yeah i found the same experience as yours. I am using universal pad and black dragon cable with it at the moment  and find tonality bit thick than i am used to it. I want a bit airy presentation. Probably swapping pads to verite pads or using silver dragon cable may help?


Verite pads will probably make it sound less intense but I personally like the autuer lambskin the best. It does still sound a bit thick so at that point I'd rather swap opamps. Or if your DAC has volume control, I'd suggest trying power-amp mode. I find it removes some of the coloration a bit.

Uhhh, if I remember correctly everything just tightens up. I do remember it being very thick sounding and bloated in the beginning. Just give it more time and go from there is what I'd suggest. I definitely didn't like my VC at the beginning.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

HiFiDJ said:


> Verite pads will probably make it sound less intense but I personally like the autuer lambskin the best. It does still sound a bit thick so at that point I'd rather swap opamps. Or if your DAC has volume control, I'd suggest trying power-amp mode. I find it removes some of the coloration a bit.
> 
> Uhhh, if I remember correctly everything just tightens up. I do remember it being very thick sounding and bloated in the beginning. Just give it more time and go from there is what I'd suggest. I definitely didn't like my VC at the beginning.


Thanks for the suggestion. I will wait until it finishes burn in period and go from there. Does sparkos opamps fit in soloist easily? Do you have to change all 4 ? I have got burson new supercharger power supply as well. Does sparkos bring anymore benefit inspite of having supercharger too?


----------



## HiFiDJ

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I will wait until it finishes burn in period and go from there. Does sparkos opamps fit in soloist easily? Do you have to change all 4 ? I have got burson new supercharger power supply as well. Does sparkos bring anymore benefit inspite of having supercharger too?


I don't have Sparkos opamps but I've seen plenty posts of it fitting well inside the Burson stuff. So no worries there.
No, you don't have to change all 4. As long as you don't change just 1 or 3. And make sure you're looking at dual opamps, not single opamps.
Oh, if you have the Supercharger on the way I'd definitely hold off on getting other opamps. You might end up liking it in the end because the Supercharger does improve the Soloist.
Generally, most things will benefit from cleaner power delivery so I'm sure the Sparkos would benefit there. But I can't comment on that specific pairing as I don't have Sparkos.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

I already am using supercharger at the moment and still find vc bit thick for my taste. I will wait until it finishes its burn in period and see how it sounds then. Lot of people do say they open up after burn-in.


----------



## HiFiDJ

Blackbriar0216 said:


> I already am using supercharger at the moment and still find vc bit thick for my taste. I will wait until it finishes its burn in period and see how it sounds then. Lot of people do say they open up after burn-in.


Ok, that's good. Yeah give it some time.

If you do decide to get some Sparkos, you can get a discount if you subscribe to their newsletter. FYI...


----------



## spw1880 (Sep 16, 2021)

HiFiDJ said:


> Depends on your preferences. I think it pairs nicely with ZMF headphones but it can be a bit too much of a good thing imo (mainly in the bass and mids) for some. I've heard great things b/w the sparkos aries amp paired w/ VC but you are paying more than double the price vs a Soloist. So if you are deciding b/w Soloist and Aries I'd probably go with the Aries. But if you are on a budget then getting the Soloist wouldn't be a bad option. If you think the pairing is a bit too much then I would swap the opamps for Sparkos opamps or Staccato opamps for a more neutral tuning. So, depends what you are after.
> 
> And, yes, it does get better after burn-in in my experience.


I find the the soloist and VO combo can get a tad hot in the treble and upper mids. In your opinion, would the staccato dual hybrid or v6 classics opamps be a better fit on either input or output atage, better help smooth it? I already havr superC btw


----------



## krude (Sep 16, 2021)

I had a problem with hot and sharp treble on a 1266 TC + Soloist 3xp pairing. Changing the PSU to Supercharger changed a lot in the treble and dynamics in general. Supercharger should be bundled with the Soloist to be honest, or there should be a bundle available. It's so much of a difference on a sensitive set like the TC that it almost sounds like a different amp. It's one of thoese, where you do the first round of a / b testing and you don't need to do anymore.


----------



## rmsanger

krude said:


> I had a problem with hot and sharp treble on a 1266 TC + Soloist 3xp pairing. Changing the PSU to Supercharger changed a lot in the treble and dynamics in general. Supercharger should be bundled with the Soloist to be honest, or there should be a bundle available. It's so much of a difference on a sensitive set like the TC that it almost sounds like a different amp. It's one of thoese were you do the first round of a / b testing and you don't need to anymore.


IMO if you still are not completely happy then buy 2 sparkos op amps (dual) and roll them into the output stage.  If should Flatten those 10k and 12k peaks with the phi tc.  If you like that then buy 2 more for the volume stage.


----------



## HiFiDJ

spw1880 said:


> I find the the soloist and VO combo can get a tad hot in the treble and upper mids. In your opinion, would the staccato dual hybrid or v6 classics opamps be a better fit on either input or output atage, better help smooth it? I already havr superC btw


I do know what you're talking about in regards to the mids, where it can get a bit shouty (at least on the VC).

The Staccato don't really smooth things out but it is more linear. It might be a better match for the VO (I don't have VO btw). But the Staccato does have some trade-offs I talked about in one of my earlier posts here somewhere (you can just search it). So, if you're okay with that then it's worth a try.

I wouldn't get classics tbh. Although they have a much more overall smoother treble response, they have an emphasis in the lower treble which make it prone to sibilance. It's also very intimate in the mids so that might not help there.

In regards to the input/output, I'd say experiment. From my testing, placing them on the output offers a more noticeable change/difference. Placing it on the volume input stage, offers minimal change. But that's not to say it's not worth trying. Because if you, for example, prefer the Vivids the most but want just a little tweak with its tuning then I would generally place it on the volume input stage as it will slightly shift it while keeping most of the Vivids' qualities.

But all that being said, if you're thinking about replacing all 4 opamps (roughly 400USD), I would personally just save up to upgrade my DAC. You'll hear much more improvement than swapping opamps imo once you shop around for hi-end DACs. You could pair it with a smooth DAC to inject some warmth on the Soloist (along with many other improvements). I went from the RME DAC to the Holo Spring 3 DAC and it was a much better experience all around (night and day difference), more than any other opamp can provide.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Blackbriar0216

HiFiDJ said:


> Ok, that's good. Yeah give it some time.
> 
> If you do decide to get some Sparkos, you can get a discount if you subscribe to their newsletter. FYI...


Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

HiFiDJ said:


> I do know what you're talking about in regards to the mids, where it can get a bit shouty (at least on the VC).
> 
> The Staccato don't really smooth things out but it is more linear. It might be a better match for the VO (I don't have VO btw). But the Staccato does have some trade-offs I talked about in one of my earlier posts here somewhere (you can just search it). So, if you're okay with that then it's worth a try.
> 
> ...


I agree here. I had RME too. Now i am using Holo spring 2. It sounds more natural.


----------



## MakubexGB

Blackbriar0216 said:


> The new Supercharger from Burson Audio will tame the harshness of soloist even more but still retain treble detail beautifully. Totally worth the extra cost for Supercharger.


I've got a supercharger on both my Composer and Soloist 3XP but I haven't swapped the Vivid opamps back into the Soloist. I'll have to give it a shot.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Yeah i like the vivid opamps sound. Depending on your headohone, like others have said here, you can always fine tune sound by changing opamps to sparkos as well.


----------



## MakubexGB (Sep 16, 2021)

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Yeah i like the vivid opamps sound. Depending on your headohone, like others have said here, you can always fine tune sound by changing opamps to sparkos as well.


I do have a pair of Sparkos but I have them installed in the volume stage. Not because I wanted to change the sound but because the stock Vivid opamps from the volume stage were defective and so while I waited for a replacement (which Burson issued without hesitation), I installed the Sparkos opamps and just left them there ever since, even after receiving the replacement Vivid opamps. Idk if they make enough of a difference to matter but I've loved the sound of my current setup (Classic V6 in input stage and Sparkos in volume stage) so much that I haven't bothered to switch back to Vivid to test it out. Now that I have the Superchargers I should switch back and try it out. I normally drive a pair of ZMF VC and DCA Ether 2 with this setup. The VC especially can be sensitive to sparkly treble.


----------



## spacelion2077

How does Soloist sound comparing to Audio gd M19? M19 sounds a little soft but soundstaging is wonderful.


----------



## MakubexGB

spacelion2077 said:


> How does Soloist sound comparing to Audio gd M19? M19 sounds a little soft but soundstaging is wonderful.


By "soft" do you mean it doesn't have a lot of power (ie. Volume doesn't go very high) or do you mean dynamics or what?


----------



## spacelion2077

I d


MakubexGB said:


> By "soft" do you mean it doesn't have a lot of power (ie. Volume doesn't go very high) or do you mean dynamics or what?



I don't think it lacks power, it outputs 9w at 40 olm. I used to have a A90, the sound is very linear but it doesn't have a lot flavors and soundstage, I upgraded it to Audio gd M19. The soundstage has improved a lot, but the sound doesn't slam as hard, the bass is a little flat. How does burson soloist sound in general?


----------



## MakubexGB

spacelion2077 said:


> I d
> 
> 
> I don't think it lacks power, it outputs 9w at 40 olm. I used to have a A90, the sound is very linear but it doesn't have a lot flavors and soundstage, I upgraded it to Audio gd M19. The soundstage has improved a lot, but the sound doesn't slam as hard, the bass is a little flat. How does burson soloist sound in general?


The good thing about the Soloist is that you can modify the sound somewhat by rolling opamps. The Soloist definitely slams. I also used to have the A90 (which I enjoyed) and I would say there's a lot more separation on the Soloist. A big difference to me coming from the A90 to the Soloist was not having everything be so forward. The A90 felt like it put every frequency in the forefront. With the Burson I hear more layers. Initially it felt weird because some things I was used to hearing on the same plane as everything else were placed differently. Some softer and in more in the background. It took a bit of getting used to .


----------



## Blackbriar0216

I agree with that. And if you really crave bit of intimacy, you can always bypass soloist volume stage and use as power amp.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Whats your budget towards amp? If you have budget double the cost of soloist 3xp, i would recommend sparkos aries amp too. Project86 has got review of it here.


----------



## spacelion2077

MakubexGB said:


> The good thing about the Soloist is that you can modify the sound somewhat by rolling opamps. The Soloist definitely slams. I also used to have the A90 (which I enjoyed) and I would say there's a lot more separation on the Soloist. A big difference to me coming from the A90 to the Soloist was not having everything be so forward. The A90 felt like it put every frequency in the forefront. With the Burson I hear more layers. Initially it felt weird because some things I was used to hearing on the same plane as everything else were placed differently. Some softer and in more in the background. It took a bit of getting used to .



Yeah I'll give Soloist a shot then. It should approximately the same with M19. A90 is clean but not really enough to drive my 1266 tc. If Soloist 3x has the soundstage of M19 and slam of A90, I'll be very be happy.


----------



## krude

spacelion2077 said:


> Yeah I'll give Soloist a shot then. It should approximately the same with M19. A90 is clean but not really enough to drive my 1266 tc. If Soloist 3x has the soundstage of M19 and slam of A90, I'll be very be happy.


I have it paired with 1266 tc. What dac do you use? Buy it with the Supercharger PSU to save yourself some time, the treble can be too sharp on the standard PSU. I really enjoy this pairing. I find 1266 to benefit from smoother DACs as well. I went from Hugo 2 to Holo May L2 and while Hugo 2 is excellent the smoothness of May refined the experience a lot.


----------



## screwdriver

So i caved in and bought the burson soloist 3xp. I currently have a soncoz sgd1 dac and a modded gl2000 headphones as my starter  gear. I guess i have to get some balanced xlr interconnect and balanced headphone cables.


----------



## MakubexGB

screwdriver said:


> So i caved in and bought the burson soloist 3xp. I currently have a soncoz sgd1 dac and a modded gl2000 headphones as my starter  gear. I guess i have to get some balanced xlr interconnect and balanced headphone cables.


What kind of mod do you have on your GL2000's?


----------



## spw1880

HiFiDJ said:


> I do know what you're talking about in regards to the mids, where it can get a bit shouty (at least on the VC).
> 
> The Staccato don't really smooth things out but it is more linear. It might be a better match for the VO (I don't have VO btw). But the Staccato does have some trade-offs I talked about in one of my earlier posts here somewhere (you can just search it). So, if you're okay with that then it's worth a try.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. I do intend to just either put a pair on the input or output but not both. See if there is a balancing out of both qualities. I do have a schiit bifrost 2 dac and topping d90se dac. The bifrost is very smooth on the soloist vivids, definitely losing in transparency versus the d90se, but already think the bifrost is too much of a good thing on modern music, so thats why i am just looking for a slight tweak on the soloist. Whether input or output, it may be strange to say that i may end up putting the classics where it makes just that very slight difference. The staccatos are bit more expensive and the wait is not set in stone, 3 weeks or more. So i may test the effects of the classics combo with vivid, and guage the changes.


----------



## spacelion2077

krude said:


> I have it paired with 1266 tc. What dac do you use? Buy it with the Supercharger PSU to save yourself some time, the treble can be too sharp on the standard PSU. I really enjoy this pairing. I find 1266 to benefit from smoother DACs as well. I went from Hugo 2 to Holo May L2 and while Hugo 2 is excellent the smoothness of May refined the experience a lot.


I'm pairing it with Rme Adi 2, feeding it to Audio gd M19. I love everything about the setup except for the bass and instrument separation. Holo May is worth the upgrade?. Z didn't review it too kindly. Apparently it doesn't sound any different than a $500 dac


----------



## krude

spacelion2077 said:


> I'm pairing it with Rme Adi 2, feeding it to Audio gd M19. I love everything about the setup except for the bass and instrument separation. Holo May is worth the upgrade?. Z didn't review it too kindly. Apparently it doesn't sound any different than a $500 dac


Let me unpack a few things here : 

1) What Z did with this ... video ... is abysmal for at least this reason: "output of the chain is only as good as the weakest link" ... what downstream gear did he use to evalue the dacs? No disrispect but a 20 yr old Nokia mobile would probably sound the same through his test setup, which made me question his knowledge, professional standards and integrity to be honest. But we can listen to any advice we deem worthy. If you want a counter argument check Golden Sounds review of May ... it's quite a bit more in depth shall we say.

2) Is it worth the upgrade ... well that's a tough one, because it depends on your taste, expectations and the rest of your system. Also let's keep in mind that DACs give you about 5% of the total quality. I'd say heapdhones / speakers about 65%, amp 20%, files / streaming quality 10% and DAC the last 5% ... so if the rest of your components are not up to scratch then it's definitely not worth the upgrade. You will probably get more from a PSU upgrade than from changing your DAC. Having said that, if you have your headphones, amp etc. maxed out and your DAC is sub par, then yeah it's 100% worth the upgrade if you're looking for more natural, smooth sound that still measures like a delta sigma (meaning it's really precise).

Hope that helps : )


----------



## betula

spacelion2077 said:


> I'm pairing it with Rme Adi 2, feeding it to Audio gd M19. I love everything about the setup except for the bass and instrument separation. Holo May is worth the upgrade?. Z didn't review it too kindly. Apparently it doesn't sound any different than a $500 dac


Z is very entertaining, I love the guy. But his ears are only 'averagely refined' compared to the Head-Fi community. With all respect.


----------



## HiFiDJ

spacelion2077 said:


> Holo May is worth the upgrade?


Unless you're going to be upgrading your amp in the future, pairing a May with a Soloist is kind of overkill.
I pair mine with a Spring 3 and the Soloist is definitely the weakest link in my chain, although still enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## juwa

My Soloist 3 XP is operated by an RME ADI-2 DAC. Would like to give it a try with a Denafrips Pontus 2. Can someone say if this is an upgrade?


----------



## spacelion2077

juwa said:


> My Soloist 3 XP is operated by an RME ADI-2 DAC. Would like to give it a try with a Denafrips Pontus 2. Can someone say if this is an upgrade?



I wonder about that too. Rme Adi 2 sound is a little too soft for me,  but keep in mind that Pontus 2 doesn't have EQ and crossfeed features.


----------



## qsk78

Have you seen this?


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Yes Just saw it. Even at promotion, It is double the price of Soloist 3xp. At that price, Not sure how much gain are we getting in sound quality but may be useful for people with very hard to drive headphones. I would consider Sparkos Aries at that price point as well.


----------



## qsk78

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Yes Just saw it. Even at promotion, It is double the price of Soloist 3xp. At that price, Not sure how much gain are we getting in sound quality but may be useful for people with very hard to drive headphones. I would consider Sparkos Aries at that price point as well.


Yes, a bit pricy...I would consider it for my NM-1. They do like power and current...


----------



## realmassy

An actively cooled amp with a fan is a defintiely a no for me, we really don’t need an additional moving part and a possible point of failure


----------



## betula

qsk78 said:


> Have you seen this?


I think, it is mostly for people, who want to run speakers as well.


----------



## Pashmeister

realmassy said:


> An actively cooled amp with a fan is a defintiely a no for me, we really don’t need an additional moving part and a possible point of failure


This is a good point. Whilst there indeed may be a possible point of failure in the fan, I kinda see having a fan as indication that the amp is a real performer for its form factor. I will pre-order so let’s all pray nothing will fail ever 😅
I’ve never experienced fan failure in any device (I still use an OG Timekeeper, still no issues although to be fair it will only turn on if needed) and hope I never will!


----------



## SQ13

Just a note, with open seams and fan for air circulation, there will be dust accumulation over time. you will need to vacuum regularly to ensure optimal performance


----------



## ericx85

SQ13 said:


> Just a note, with open seams and fan for air circulation, there will be dust accumulation over time. you will need to vacuum regularly to ensure optimal performance


This is kind of the biggest reason I went with a soloist over the gsx mini. Im too paranoid about things getting damaged if I have to open it up to vacuum/air blast dust out of it due to the use of air vents.


----------



## rmsanger

betula said:


> I think, it is mostly for people, who want to run speakers as well.


IMO it’s for people with 1266 Phi TC , Susvara, HE6 and want something a bit more than 3XP.   Think Niimbus, V550/590, Flux Volot, Ferrum Oor+Hypsos, and the coming TOTL amp from Holo Audio.   There’s probably a dozen top flight Solid state amps at this level that Burson is entering.


----------



## qsk78

rmsanger said:


> IMO it’s for people with 1266 Phi TC , Susvara, HE6 and want something a bit more than 3XP.   Think Niimbus, V550/590, Flux Volot, Ferrum Oor+Hypsos, and the coming TOTL amp from Holo Audio.   There’s probably a dozen top flight Solid state amps at this level that Burson is entering.


Yes, indeed. I auditioned Niimbus US4 the other day and I know how my headphones can perform...So looking forward to hearing more about the new Soloist.


----------



## krude

rmsanger said:


> IMO it’s for people with 1266 Phi TC , Susvara, HE6 and want something a bit more than 3XP.   Think Niimbus, V550/590, Flux Volot, Ferrum Oor+Hypsos, and the coming TOTL amp from Holo Audio.   There’s probably a dozen top flight Solid state amps at this level that Burson is entering.


Not really, 50-60 on the 3xp is already hearing loss territory with 1266. Susvara around 65 so still plenty of headroom left. The power gain is probably not the selling point here. Would be nice to audition it and see if there is a difference in quality


----------



## Pashmeister

krude said:


> Not really, 50-60 on the 3xp is already hearing loss territory with 1266. Susvara around 65 so still plenty of headroom left. The power gain is probably not the selling point here. Would be nice to audition it and see if there is a difference in quality


My opinion as a TC and Susvara owner is that 3XP leaves me wanting. Not enough detail, soundstage and bass impact compared to my OG timekeeper and what I know I can get from other headamps or speaker amps . It just feels like it 3xp needs improvements to its current delivery at least for these cans. I expect the GT to fill in those gaps.


----------



## rmsanger

Pashmeister said:


> My opinion as a TC and Susvara owner is that 3XP leaves me wanting. Not enough detail, soundstage and bass impact compared to my OG timekeeper and what I know I can get from other headamps or speaker amps . It just feels like it 3xp needs improvements to its current delivery at least for these cans. I expect the GT to fill in those gaps.



I'm of the same opinion... 3XP is 98% of where I want it to be.  I was considering buying the supercharger and switching back to vivid op amps to see if that give me what I want.  I went from Vivids to Sparkos and it improved the mids, technical performance, and tonal balance for me but pulled back on the dynamics.   I want improved technical performance and i want the dynamics at the same time but haven't been able to get it perfectly dialed in with the 3XP.   I can get the dynamics I want with the Phi TC on high gain at say volume of 55-66 but the overall level is too loud.. Hence if I can get the dynamics at lower listening volumes I will be happy.

My hope is that the 3GT will give me that... This is something that XI Sagra + Formula S + Powerman can give but that stack is $10k and out of my budget.


----------



## betula

The 3XP is already super powerful for 95% of buyers. I think the new amp is aimed at speaker users or perhaps Abyss and Susvara owners can benefit too.


----------



## krude

Pashmeister said:


> My opinion as a TC and Susvara owner is that 3XP leaves me wanting. Not enough detail, soundstage and bass impact compared to my OG timekeeper and what I know I can get from other headamps or speaker amps . It just feels like it 3xp needs improvements to its current delivery at least for these cans. I expect the GT to fill in those gaps.


Yeah the quality of the amplification can still go up from the 3xp no doubt, but it doesn't have to do with the amount of power, more the quality. Also chainging to the Supercharger PSU gives a really nice boost in dynamics and top end smoothness. That's why I would like to be able to a / b them, to make sure there is in fact a tangible jump in the quality of power delivery.


----------



## betula

krude said:


> Yeah the quality of the amplification can still go up from the 3xp no doubt, but it doesn't have to do with the amount of power, more the quality. Also chainging to the Supercharger PSU gives a really nice boost in dynamics and top end smoothness. That's why I would like to be able to a / b them, to make sure there is in fact a tangible jump in the quality of power delivery.


You are right, more power is unnecessary in most cases although the quality of amplification can still go up. The price of a significantly better amp will however jump a lot, at least two to three times the price of the 3XP to hear much better results. Not many people can afford that, especially when many popular reviewers say you are fine with a $200-300 amp with your flagship headphones. IMO there is a lot of unused flagship headphone potential out there due to this approach. 

Anyway, I think the 3XP is at a sweet spot price and performance wise. It is beyond the usual THX or Topping amps yet does not reach the stratospheric prices of really special amps. Especially on second-hand market the 3XP is a real bargain when it comes to price/performance ratio.


----------



## betula

I am also considering a purchase of the supercharger. You guys who already own it, how would you describe the improvement in sound? Is it a more significant change than let's say an upgrade headphone cable? Is it on similar level? Is it like changing your DAC or not quite to that extent? I am just trying to justify another purchase. Thanks.


----------



## krude

betula said:


> I am also considering a purchase of the supercharger. You guys who already own it, how would you describe the improvement in sound? Is it a more significant change than let's say an upgrade headphone cable? Is it on similar level? Is it like changing your DAC or not quite to that extent? I am just trying to justify another purchase. Thanks.


It was like going from a THX based amp to the Soloist in the first place, so WAY more than cable and more than the DAC (in most cases) still.


----------



## Big In Japan

Have these measurement been posted already? 

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/

The large DC offset values in the warm-up phase of the am (last three charts) concern me. And I don`t wantl to wait 10-15 minutes before using it after power-on. hmmm


----------



## David222

Experiencing the same with my RME/Soloist 3X. Feels like something is missing. Just purchased an MHDT Orchid and should be arriving soon.


----------



## rmsanger

David222 said:


> Experiencing the same with my RME/Soloist 3X. Feels like something is missing. Just purchased an MHDT Orchid and should be arriving soon.


I hated my rme (didn’t like the taste) but had the orchid for a bit then upgraded to Holo.  i think you’ll find this pairing with orchid to be much nicer.  You may miss the eq but there are much easier workarounds.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Those people who have VErite closed and Soloist 3xp, if you have to put number, How much of VC potential am I using with this set up? DAC: Holo Spring 2. Also, How does Silver cable change VC Sound ?


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> My opinion as a TC and Susvara owner is that 3XP leaves me wanting. Not enough detail, soundstage and bass impact compared to my OG timekeeper and what I know I can get from other headamps or speaker amps . It just feels like it 3xp needs improvements to its current delivery at least for these cans. I expect the GT to fill in those gaps.


Yep, this is how I felt about the Soloist 3XP. I‘m hoping the Soloist 3X GT has a more robust sound. I like neutral to a point. Just not at the sacrifice of musicality and what makes listening to music enjoyable. Burson‘s older generation headphone amps were great at giving us both.


----------



## yolosauce

Preordered the GT. My only question is how hot will this amp get if the fan malfunctions? I guess i'll find out eventually


----------



## David222

juwa said:


> My Soloist 3 XP is operated by an RME ADI-2 DAC. Would like to give it a try with a Denafrips Pontus 2. Can someone say if this is an upgrade?





Slim1970 said:


> Yep, this is how I felt about the Soloist 3XP. I‘m hoping the Soloist 3X GT has a more robust sound. I like neutral to a point. Just not at the sacrifice of musicality and what makes listening to music enjoyable. Burson‘s older generation headphone amps were great at giving us both.


After over a year with my Soloist 3XP, I keep thinking perhaps Decware...truly enjoy my solid state / Burson House sound, but not convinced on GT. May take the fork in road and head farther down the tubular path.


----------



## ericx85

Big In Japan said:


> Have these measurement been posted already?
> 
> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/
> 
> The large DC offset values in the warm-up phase of the am (last three charts) concern me. And I don`t wantl to wait 10-15 minutes before using it after power-on. hmmm



The weird thing that I gathered from the rough translation of the page is that he said despite the low sinad everything else was very impressive. Im not native to the language though so someone who can make better sense of it feel free to correct me, I wouldn't doubt the translation could be wrong.


----------



## Slim1970

David222 said:


> After over a year with my Soloist 3XP, I keep thinking perhaps Decware...truly enjoy my solid state / Burson House sound, but not convinced on GT. May take the fork in road and head farther down the tubular path.


Tubes are whole different rabbit hole to go down. Depending what tube amp you're looking expect to spend nearly an equal amount on tubes.


----------



## HiFiDJ (Sep 23, 2021)

betula said:


> I am also considering a purchase of the supercharger. You guys who already own it, how would you describe the improvement in sound? Is it a more significant change than let's say an upgrade headphone cable? Is it on similar level? Is it like changing your DAC or not quite to that extent? I am just trying to justify another purchase. Thanks.


I did a brief write-up on it if you're interested...

https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-audio-official-thread/12357/55?u=hifidj

TLDR: It was not that significant of an improvement if looking at the bigger picture but the enjoyment factor I got out of that slight improvement is definitely significant to me. For level of upgrade I'd say it depends. But I think it's definitely more noticeable than a cable upgrade though not quite to the extent of upgrading DACs.


----------



## Pashmeister

HiFiDJ said:


> I did a brief write-up on it if you're interested...
> 
> https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-audio-official-thread/12357/55?u=hifidj
> 
> TLDR: It was not that significant of an improvement if looking at the bigger picture but the enjoyment factor I got out of that slight improvement is definitely significant to me. For level of upgrade I'd say it depends. But I think it's definitely more noticeable than a cable upgrade though not quite to the extent of upgrading DACs.


Has anyone tried the Soloist with a separate third party linear power supply and how were the improvements, if any? or has anyone compared the supercharger vs other linear PSU?


----------



## Pashmeister (Sep 24, 2021)

According to Burson:

“…But hand on heart, the GT is many times better than even the Soloist 3X Performance. The massive leap in performance is not due to the additional driving power.

It is the way we have tuned our power supply of the GT and it works 10 times harder than the Soloist 3XP which enables much faster responsiveness. The GT really brings you much closer to the original live performance.

In terms of performance, It has a higher channel separation hence lower cross channel interference and noise…”

Having  XLR and RCA will be good for my set up. With a switch of a button I can choose RCA input for my tube preamplifier, and the XLR input for pure solid state listening. 

I have a Presonus Sub8 subwoofer arriving for my desktop monitor set up and I’ll be able to use this for a new open back + subwoofer experience.

That hardware-based crossfeed setting functionality reminds me of a bit of iFi implementations so that would also be interesting to experience. 

I know I have to temper my expectations but I cannot help but expect a lot, particularly as they’re competing with Volot and Ferrum Oor+Hypsos in this space.


----------



## Slim1970

Pashmeister said:


> According to Burson:
> 
> “…But hand on heart, the GT is many times better than even the Soloist 3X Performance. The massive leap in performance is not due to the additional driving power.
> 
> ...


I get it and I hope the Soloist 3X GT lives up to the hype. The Volot and Ferrum Oor+Hypsos, which is gaining some traction, the Soloist 3X GT has some stiff competition.


----------



## rmsanger

Pashmeister said:


> According to Burson:
> 
> “…But hand on heart, the GT is many times better than even the Soloist 3X Performance. The massive leap in performance is not due to the additional driving power.
> 
> ...



I messaged Lachlan (Passion for sound) youtube reviewer on this... He's in Burson's back yard and typically gets their products early (as does Sandu from SoundNews).   I gave him some of the responses from Burson's sales but TBH they aren't specific enough on the value prop for buyers to get an accurate understanding of the benefits.  

I'm hoping that P4S gets this unit soon and he's got the Susvara as well.   Then can provide a tangible reference point of what to expect when stepping up from the 3XP to 3GT.


----------



## krude

rmsanger said:


> I messaged Lachlan (Passion for sound) youtube reviewer on this... He's in Burson's back yard and typically gets their products early (as does Sandu from SoundNews).   I gave him some of the responses from Burson's sales but TBH they aren't specific enough on the value prop for buyers to get an accurate understanding of the benefits.
> 
> I'm hoping that P4S gets this unit soon and he's got the Susvara as well.   Then can provide a tangible reference point of what to expect when stepping up from the 3XP to 3GT.


Lachlan is one of the few guys I will take advice from and he’s a genuinely pleasant fella 👌


----------



## betula

krude said:


> Lachlan is one of the few guys I will take advice from and he’s a genuinely pleasant fella 👌


He is definitely an honest fellow, but as everyone else he also has his personal taste in audio.


----------



## tdx

Hi all, just got a Soloist (regular, non GT) today and I have some noob questions:

- I'll be using a Matrix Audio Mini I3 Pro as my DAC. Not clear if I should control volume using the Soloist or if it's better to passthrough the audio from the Matrix?
- I read that the Soloist sounds better once it's warmed up, for up to two hours. I'm obviously not going to wait 2 hours each time I want to listen to music, so I'm thinking of leaving it on 24/7 with HPs plugged in and then just turning on my DAC when I feel like playing music. Will this method damage the amp or HPs in any way? 
- If I decide to roll the Opamps, are the Sparkos SS3602 still considered the best ones for the Soloist?

Thanks!


----------



## betula

tdx said:


> Hi all, just got a Soloist (regular, non GT) today and I have some noob questions:
> 
> - I'll be using a Matrix Audio Mini I3 Pro as my DAC. Not clear if I should control volume using the Soloist or if it's better to passthrough the audio from the Matrix?
> - I read that the Soloist sounds better once it's warmed up, for up to two hours. I'm obviously not going to wait 2 hours each time I want to listen to music, so I'm thinking of leaving it on 24/7 with HPs plugged in and then just turning on my DAC when I feel like playing music. Will this method damage the amp or HPs in any way?
> ...


You will receive many different answers.
Here are mine.

1, As a general answer you should be ok controlling volume on the amp. The 3XP however has the 'headphone power amp mode' which in my experience makes the sound clearer, more energetic and more impactful. For this reason you might want to control volume on your DAC. Experiment and see which one you like more.
2, In my experience the 3XP doesn't really need more than 20-30 minutes of warm up. Even then the improvement of consistency in sound is minimal. You can really start to listen cold, as these 20-30 minutes pass quickly. IMO it is pointless and more harmful to keep the 3XP on 24/7. Switch it off when you go to sleep and switch it on when you get home from work. This is what I do.
3, Opamp rolling is a great and appealing option, but to me it just seems too much of a hassle and costly versus potential benefits. I might try some different opamps in the future, but the difference in sound I expect is really minimal compared to PSU/DAC/cable changes. At least this is what reviews and personal experiences suggest.

This is my take, others might have different opinions.


----------



## tdx

Thanks for the detailed write up, everything you say makes sense. In that case I'll turn it off when not using.

Thanks!


----------



## Big In Japan (Sep 24, 2021)

ericx85 said:


> The weird thing that I gathered from the rough translation of the page is that he said despite the low sinad everything else was very impressive. Im not native to the language though so someone who can make better sense of it feel free to correct me, I wouldn't doubt the translation could be wrong.



I had to use the translation function in my browser too. But yes, it seems that it does not have the best measurements in the noise department, it really needs warm-up because there`s a realtively big DC offset in the first 10-15 minutes after power-on and the upgraded power supply (supercharger?) actually measures much better outside the audible band.

I don`t care about the SINAND stuff but the DC offset bothers me a little bit. (seem to be the only one here... criticsim not welcome here?)


----------



## rmsanger

betula said:


> You will receive many different answers.
> Here are mine.
> 
> 1, As a general answer you should be ok controlling volume on the amp. The 3XP however has the 'headphone power amp mode' which in my experience makes the sound clearer, more energetic and more impactful. For this reason you might want to control volume on your DAC. Experiment and see which one you like more.
> ...



1- I agree on this point if your dac/pre has a solid volume control then put the soloist in power amp mode.
2 - I think 10-15 min tops before the warm up is done in my experience... I leave mine powered and on stand by mode.
3 - I have 4 sparkos, 4 vivids, and 4 classics I far prefer sparkos with my 1266 Phi TC and prefer the vivids with my other headphones (OG clear, LCD3F, LCDX, HP3).  I'm not sure there is a "best" and there are about a dozen other op amps out there that I've never even heard nor is there much feedback on this forum.   In general my take is sparkos provides a more linear response with better technical performance and smoother mids; whereas, the vivids give a soft V or more U curve where the bass has more impact and a bit more sparkle on top at the expense of mids and a touch of perceived resolution.

It takes 3 min to swap op amps once you get the case screws off you just need to pop the 4 out and replace them... Just make sure you get the polarity correct for placement.  I think there was a diagram on this thread and perhaps burson can help provide an image for placement.  sparkos helped with directions direclty.


----------



## tdx

rmsanger said:


> 1- I agree on this point if your dac/pre has a solid volume control then put the soloist in power amp mode.
> 2 - I think 10-15 min tops before the warm up is done in my experience... I leave mine powered and on stand by mode.
> 3 - I have 4 sparkos, 4 vivids, and 4 classics I far prefer sparkos with my 1266 Phi TC and prefer the vivids with my other headphones (OG clear, LCD3F, LCDX, HP3).  I'm not sure there is a "best" and there are about a dozen other op amps out there that I've never even heard nor is there much feedback on this forum.   In general my take is sparkos provides a more linear response with better technical performance and smoother mids; whereas, the vivids give a soft V or more U curve where the bass has more impact and a bit more sparkle on top at the expense of mids and a touch of perceived resolution.
> 
> It takes 3 min to swap op amps once you get the case screws off you just need to pop the 4 out and replace them... Just make sure you get the polarity correct for placement.  I think there was a diagram on this thread and perhaps burson can help provide an image for placement.  sparkos helped with directions direclty.


Thank you so much! Can you clarify what you mean by "on in stand by mode"? Do you mean just plugged in and the unit off (screen black)? Or something else?


----------



## rmsanger

tdx said:


> Thank you so much! Can you clarify what you mean by "on in stand by mode"? Do you mean just plugged in and the unit off (screen black)? Or something else?



just still power is running to the unit hit the button and goes into standby with/blue light.   My r2r dac also goes into stand  bye mode as well.    Just wanted to clarify that i'm not completely shutting of power via a strip/switch in case that happens to change warm up time.


----------



## tdx

Understood thanks. SO in that configuration, it will still need 15' or so to warm up once I actually hit the "on" button right?


----------



## Ninja Theory (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi all. My Soloist 3XP arrived yesterday. I'm really enjoying it. Audio GD R8 is on DAC duties. Edit: In 2 weeks my R7HE DAC will arrive.

@betula a friend of mine has the Sparkslabs opamps and tells me they are fantastic. He is using 2 of them on the output stage. I bought the Classics and the Sparkslabs but I don't want to roll opamps until I've seen the Soloists soul, if you know what I mean.

FWIW I have a small fan blowing on the Soloist, it keeps it very cool (I wouldn't even say it's warm to the touch) and I can't really hear the fan blades unless there is no music playing, and even then it's hard to hear it. I guess it's blowing around 10-15db.


----------



## Ninja Theory

tdx said:


> Understood thanks. SO in that configuration, it will still need 15' or so to warm up once I actually hit the "on" button right?


Yes but honestly I would not even worry. The difference from cold to warm is not big. the amp sounds great even from the first minute.


----------



## tdx

Sounds good thanks


----------



## Blackbriar0216

How is it possible to hear things cleaner in busy passage of songs in power amp mode from Soloist 3xp compared to music playing through soloist ? I thought the latter would be much clearer. Correct me If i am wrong.


----------



## Ninja Theory (Sep 25, 2021)

tdx said:


> Hi all, just got a Soloist (regular, non GT) today and I have some noob questions:
> 
> - I'll be using a Matrix Audio Mini I3 Pro as my DAC. Not clear if I should control volume using the Soloist or if it's better to passthrough the audio from the Matrix?
> - I read that the Soloist sounds better once it's warmed up, for up to two hours. I'm obviously not going to wait 2 hours each time I want to listen to music, so I'm thinking of leaving it on 24/7 with HPs plugged in and then just turning on my DAC when I feel like playing music. Will this method damage the amp or HPs in any way?
> ...


I have been testing the Matrix Mini-iPro 3 for a friend. The Mini i-Pro's DAC section is ok but it is not able to bring out the best in the Soloist (it is only touching the tip of the ice burg). That said, I'd recommend fixed volume out from the Mini i-Pro to the Soloist. The Soloist has a much better volume pot, make use of it rather.

For my chain, I'm running: power conditioning (passive) -> sMS-200 -> DI-20 -> Mini i-Pro - Soloist 3XP. With the Mini i-Pro on DAC duties, it sounds ok but not fantastic like I know the Soloist can sound. But as soon as I swop the Mini i-Pro out with the R8 for DAC duties, the entire presentation comes alive and it just sounds fantastic again. Bass is more defined and has more texture, it also shows much more authority. Soundstage opens up tremendously, instruments have air again, I feel I can breathe in the mix again.

These are just my thoughts, and I am being picky - but the Mini i-Pro is still enjoyable on DAC duties with the Soloist. I think it's not fair to compare to R8. I do think the Mini i-Pro is a compelling little AIO with a really good feature spec, especially for someone new in this (confusing) audio rabbit hole - so please know, this is just my experience with the Mini i-Pro and as with everything in audio, YMMV. I am just sharing thoughts as I have been testing it recently and will give it back today. I really enjoyed my time with it as an AIO, I think it can make anyone very addicted to audio if they have the good fortune to choose the Matrix over some competitors early in the audio journey.

Edit: My above comments are for headphone use. I believe from another friend that the Matrix is fantastic on DAC duties with speakers, more than with headphones.


----------



## tdx

Ninja Theory said:


> I have been testing the Matrix Mini-iPro 3 for a friend. The Mini i-Pro's DAC section is ok but it is not able to bring out the best in the Soloist (it is only touching the tip of the ice burg). That said, I'd recommend fixed volume out from the Mini i-Pro to the Soloist. The Soloist has a much better volume pot, make use of it rather.
> 
> For my chain, I'm running: power conditioning (passive) -> sMS-200 -> DI-20 -> Mini i-Pro - Soloist 3XP. With the Mini i-Pro on DAC duties, it sounds ok but not fantastic like I know the Soloist can sound. But as soon as I swop the Mini i-Pro out with the R8 for DAC duties, the entire presentation comes alive and it just sounds fantastic again. Bass is more defined and has more texture, it also shows much more authority. Soundstage opens up tremendously, instruments have air again, I feel I can breathe in the mix again.
> 
> ...



Thank you that is very helpful. However one reason I chose the Mini ipro was for its roon capabilities, which are important to me. Do you know if there are other roon ready streaming DACs that would sound better?


----------



## Ninja Theory

tdx said:


> Thank you that is very helpful. However one reason I chose the Mini ipro was for its roon capabilities, which are important to me. Do you know if there are other roon ready streaming DACs that would sound better?


No need to change DAC unless you really need to - apologies, that was not the intention of my reply. The sOTM SMS-200 is a highly capable Roon Ready streamer. It's a marked improvement over the Matrix streamer ethernet input. It smooths out the sound tremendously. Removes all harshness and just adds dollops of buttery smoothness. Maybe look into it, particularly with the LPS powering it.


----------



## tdx

Ninja Theory said:


> No need to change DAC unless you really need to - apologies, that was not the intention of my reply. The sOTM SMS-200 is a highly capable Roon Ready streamer. It's a marked improvement over the Matrix streamer ethernet input. It smooths out the sound tremendously. Removes all harshness and just adds dollops of buttery smoothness. Maybe look into it, particularly with the LPS powering it.


Thanks!


----------



## Ninja Theory

tdx said:


> Thanks!


Just don't create a problem if there isn't one. If the Matrix on DAC duties is delivering the goods for you with the Soloist then honestly leave it as it is. I do think it's a good synergy when I think about i (it's not a fair comparison to bring the R8 into the discussion).


----------



## tdx

Ninja Theory said:


> Just don't create a problem if there isn't one. If the Matrix on DAC duties is delivering the goods for you with the Soloist then honestly leave it as it is. I do think it's a good synergy when I think about i (it's not a fair comparison to bring the R8 into the discussion).


----------



## equalspeace

Anybody bought this amp that had the Singer SA-1? Is it 400$ better than the SA-1? What specific things does the Soloist do better than the SA-1? Appreciate any insights I can get from you owners in this thread. Cheers.


----------



## Derivative

Just nabbed a used Soloist at a decent-ish price (for the UK). Looking forward to comparing it to my two current amps, a Jotunheim 1 and Violectric V181. It promises to be a step above them, so let's see.


----------



## Ninja Theory

Derivative said:


> Just nabbed a used Soloist at a decent-ish price (for the UK). Looking forward to comparing it to my two current amps, a Jotunheim 1 and Violectric V181. It promises to be a step above them, so let's see.


Boy are you in for a treat! The Soloist is in a different class altogether from the Jot. You're going to find a significantly smoother, more resolving and more musical sound by comparison. I doubt you'll have need for your Jot again once you've spent time with the Soloist


----------



## Derivative

Ninja Theory said:


> Boy are you in for a treat! The Soloist is in a different class altogether from the Jot. You're going to find a significantly smoother, more resolving and more musical sound by comparison. I doubt you'll have need for your Jot again once you've spent time with the Soloist


Thanks, I can't wait!


----------



## qsk78

Finally...two chargers. For both Composer and Soloist


----------



## Blackbriar0216

qsk78 said:


> Finally...two chargers. For both Composer and Soloist


Congrats. What are your thoughts ??


----------



## qsk78 (Sep 28, 2021)

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Congrats. What are your thoughts ??


Well, I think that the difference between Composer + Soloist combo with supplied PSU and the same combo with two Super Chargers is very well described on the Super charger box).
I would tend to agree - one more step up in sound quality.






My headphones allow to hear the difference easily.


----------



## Gimmesomeaudio

If you dont need to power go for conductor le


----------



## Ninja Theory

qsk78 said:


> Finally...two chargers. For both Composer and Soloist


Congrats! Keen on your thoughts once you've spent some time with them. Particularly with the Soloist. Edit; Just saw your feedback above, thanks.


----------



## Ninja Theory

My Sparkoslabs SS3602 dual opamps arrived. I fitted them on the input stage, and left the 2x Vivid opamps at the volume. Sounds really really good. Resolution and soundstage are the stars of the show.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Ninja Theory said:


> My Sparkoslabs SS3602 dual opamps arrived. I fitted them on the input stage, and left the 2x Vivid opamps at the volume. Sounds really really good. Resolution and soundstage are the stars of the show.


Do you generally need at volume stage too or input stage is sufficient for sound quality upgrade ? Is it subtle difference in sound quality ?


----------



## Ninja Theory

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Do you generally need at volume stage too or input stage is sufficient for sound quality upgrade ? Is it subtle difference in sound quality ?


Should be similar. They are at the same signal level. Just thought I'd mention that's where I fitted the Sparkoslabs opamps.


----------



## betula

I have just ordered a Super Charger from Burson. They say I can expect a 20% increase in overall sound quality. Since I find my 3XP an exceptional amp for the price (especially for the second-hand price I paid for it) I am happy to invest in this improved power supply. 
Power supplies are actually a very crucial part of amp design. More so than most users realise. 
Can't wait to hear it and confirm Burson's claims myself.


----------



## DrewVz

20%? That seems impossible. I've seen a vid from Passion for Sound that claims only a very minor perceptible difference. Not sure who to believe at this point. 

Interested in hearing your direct opinion once you have listened to it for a bit.


----------



## Pashmeister

DrewVz said:


> 20%? That seems impossible. I've seen a vid from Passion for Sound that claims only a very minor perceptible difference. Not sure who to believe at this point.
> 
> Interested in hearing your direct opinion once you have listened to it for a bit.


Maybe the variance in perceptible difference depends on power quality you currently have at your household, which varies from person to person? And if you already use a separate power conditioning strip or not?


----------



## Ninja Theory

Pashmeister said:


> Maybe the variance in perceptible difference depends on power quality you currently have at your household, which varies from person to person? And if you already use a separate power conditioning strip or not?


This will certainly be the case. The step up from SMPS to LPS should bring a nice little SQ benefit (lower noise floor). Burson are pushing the price a really high, it should be $199 max, but so be it.

I will most likely also buy it this year still, I'ma little concerned at the value I would derive from the high cost because my power is somewhat treated with double online conversion UPS's and passive power conditioning. Yet I know from my own experience that when it comes to power, every little bit helps.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Ninja Theory said:


> Should be similar. They are at the same signal level. Just thought I'd mention that's where I fitted the Sparkoslabs opamps.


Thank you


----------



## Sebbai

Big In Japan said:


> I had to use the translation function in my browser too. But yes, it seems that it does not have the best measurements in the noise department, it really needs warm-up because there`s a realtively big DC offset in the first 10-15 minutes after power-on and the upgraded power supply (supercharger?) actually measures much better outside the audible band.
> 
> I don`t care about the SINAND stuff but the DC offset bothers me a little bit. (seem to be the only one here... criticsim not welcome here?)


I was also concerned about the DC-offset, and thought any offset of 10mV would blow my HE6. I did some digging and was told by some technicians that the reason I blew my first pair of HE6 wasn’t because of the DC offset, but rather because the amp didn’t have enough power so it sent out a Square signal (clipping).

Since the Burson is a Class-A amp you won’t be having problems with square signals, it will just roll off.

If anyone would like to give a better explanation, please feel free to correct me.

I’ve been using HE6 (4-screw, 6-screw, V1 and V2) with the Soloist 3x for 2 months now and no issues with driver. And I plug my headphone in confidently every time.

Think DC-offset is just talked about because anyone can measure it with a multimeter, it’s not possible to measure square signal and wattage peaks without professional equipment..


----------



## krude (Oct 1, 2021)

So thanks to @Ninja Theory s help and tips I just rolled Vivids, Classics and Sparkos, all great, all different. On my setup which is May L2 -> Soloist -> 1266 TC it goes like this :
(Kept Vivids in volume stage and rolled Input stage)
- Vivids are hyper realistic with full 20-20 which can be too much and a bit tiring. Imaging it like with an over-sharpen filter almost, really holographic but almost too good.
- Classics are a bit more clockwise (less treble, more body / low end), it adds a bit more slam and makes imaging a bit less hyper and more ... realistic (as oposed to hyper realistic).
- Sparkos - have softer top and and softer bottom end and are more mid forward. For certain types of music this is ideal. It again takes the edge off the treble and makes imaging more natural.

At the moment I like the Classics for my music choices the best I think. I listen to a lot of heavy electronica, metal etc. and on my stack the extra slam and less hyper imaging is nicer in the long run. Vivids have the most wow factor when you listen for the first time it's like "wow this is another level" but it quickly gets too much. Sparkos are definitely prefered for any mid range focussed music like acoustic / classical etc.

Obv this will behave differently on different stacks : ) I just thought I'll share my initial impressions.

Upgrading the PSU was a bigger jump in quality for me, rolling opamps is more changing the flavour in my case. Hope this is helpful : )


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I got my supercharger in a couple of days ago and improvements were instantly noticeable.  Bass was tighter and background was darker.  It's not a huge upgrade in performance but the improvements are there.  Overall, I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## Ninja Theory

krude said:


> So thanks to @Ninja Theory s help and tips I just rolled Vivids, Classics and Sparkos, all great, all different. On my setup which is May L2 -> Soloist -> 1266 TC it goes like this :
> - Vivids are hyper realistic with full 20-20 which can be too much and a bit tiring. Imaging it like with an over-sharpen filter almost, really holographic but almost too good.
> - Classics are a bit more clockwise (less treble, more body / low end), it adds a bit more slam and makes imaging a bit less hyper and more ... realistic (as oposed to hyper realistic).
> - Sparkos - have softer top and and softer bottom end and are more mid forward. For certain types of music this is ideal. It again takes the edge off the treble and makes imaging more natural.
> ...


Nice feedback. Did you run all 4 opamps each time or 2 and 2?

You motivated me to test the Classics. Very nice bottom end and overall (nicely) warmer than the other opamps. I'm running 2 Classics at the volume stage and kept 2 Sparkoslabs at input (for now). I like to listen for changes over time (and many albums) rather than quick AB's. For now, it's sounding really great. I don't think I would have bothered with the Classics if I didn't read your feedback.


----------



## krude

Ninja Theory said:


> Nice feedback. Did you run all 4 opamps each time or 2 and 2?
> 
> You motivated me to test the Classics. Very nice bottom end and overall (nicely) warmer than the other opamps. I'm running 2 Classics at the volume stage and kept 2 Sparkoslabs at input (for now). I like to listen for changes over time (and many albums) rather than quick AB's. For now, it's sounding really great. I don't think I would have bothered with the Classics if I didn't read your feedback.


Nice one Im glad , I kept Vivids on volume and rolled input so far. Might try some other combinations later on 👍


----------



## Ninja Theory

krude said:


> Nice one Im glad , I kept Vivids on volume and rolled input so far. Might try some other combinations later on 👍


Ok good to know, thanks. I'll roll Vivids on input when I feel the urge again. My music taste is varied but does include a fair dose of the genres you mentioned.


----------



## Sebbai

Could you describe how the low end is improved? My library is mostly electronic and acoustic with/or without vocals.

Just got the supercharger today, and I can confirm the bass is tighter on my HE6. Also noticed feel like volume is increased?! Might be that I don’t feel like turning the volume up as much as before because of micro dynamics is increased?? It’s not easy to do A/B testing so I’m not sure…


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Never had a Class A amp before - is it true that for longevity, these should be kept powered on all the time (rather than only powered on when in use)?

Given how hot they run the thought of house fires scares me.


----------



## ericx85

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Never had a Class A amp before - is it true that for longevity, these should be kept powered on all the time (rather than only powered on when in use)?
> 
> Given how hot they run the thought of house fires scares me.


I never keep mine on 24/7. Pretty sure it didn't say to in the manual either. As far as the heat goes, mine doesnt get all that hot with the cooling stand, warm to the touch but never hot enough that I cant keep my hand on it. I would say the cooling stand(also acts as an extra heatsink as the amp further spreads heat to the stand) is worth it just for the fact it saves a little space to keep the amp standing.


----------



## rmsanger (Oct 2, 2021)

krude said:


> So thanks to @Ninja Theory s help and tips I just rolled Vivids, Classics and Sparkos, all great, all different. On my setup which is May L2 -> Soloist -> 1266 TC it goes like this :
> (Kept Vivids in volume stage and rolled Input stage)
> - Vivids are hyper realistic with full 20-20 which can be too much and a bit tiring. Imaging it like with an over-sharpen filter almost, really holographic but almost too good.
> - Classics are a bit more clockwise (less treble, more body / low end), it adds a bit more slam and makes imaging a bit less hyper and more ... realistic (as oposed to hyper realistic).
> ...



I got similar impressions but rolled all 4 and sparkos ended up being the best pairing for me with the Phi TC as it was mids forward.  I also felt the resolution, details, and transients were just all improved.   I put the vivids back in when I want a bit more slam and sparkle up top.  I sold the classics as I didn't like them.

I was considering buying the super charger then I saw the 3GT notice, Oor + hypsos combo, and a few goodies coming our way so decided to just continue saving.


----------



## Ninja Theory

It's a class A amp. It's designed to run hot. I wouldn't worry. I leave it on when I get home from work and turn it off when I hit bed in the evenings. On weekends it's on most the day and into the late evenings.


----------



## betula

Ninja Theory said:


> It's a class A amp. It's designed to run hot. I wouldn't worry. I leave it on when I get home from work and turn it off when I hit bed in the evenings. On weekends it's on most the day and into the late evenings.


Same here.


----------



## David222

rmsanger said:


> I got similar impressions but rolled all 4 and sparkos ended up being the best pairing for me with the Phi TC as it was mids forward.  I also felt the resolution, details, and transients were just all improved.   I put the vivids back in when I want a bit more slam and sparkle up top.  I sold the classics as I didn't like them.
> 
> I was considering buying the super charger then I saw the 3GT notice, Oor + hypsos combo, and a few goodies coming our way so decided to just continue saving.


Apologies in advance if I'm asking a dumb question --> how did you fit 4x Sparkos 3602 into the Burson slots?


----------



## Ninja Theory

David222 said:


> Apologies in advance if I'm asking a dumb question --> how did you fit 4x Sparkos 3602 into the Burson slots?


You need to cut the cable ties. Shocking that Burson does not mention this. Or if they do, I didn't see it. Then make sure you fit them the correct way: look for the gold L on the Sparkos opamps and make sure it's on the bottom left, then align it with the indent on the left hand side of the opamp inserts on the PCB.


----------



## rmsanger

David222 said:


> Apologies in advance if I'm asking a dumb question --> how did you fit 4x Sparkos 3602 into the Burson slots?







i didn’t take it with sparkos but there is an a on the bottom corner.  That a will be bottom left for each side the icon is on the vivids.


----------



## betula




----------



## krude

So after a second round of rolling, this time all 4, I ended up with this :





So Classics on the input and Sparkos on the volume. This fits my taste and setup the best atm. More body and bass, less sharp treble, a small but nice bump in midrange details and clarity without loosing the slam. But something has to give right … the casualty is the hyper imaging and sound stage Vivids have, but 1266 has great staging on its own so it’s not a huge downgrade.

Thank you for the help and inspiration guys 🙏🍻


----------



## afilen (Oct 4, 2021)

Got the super charger today as well, and it reignited my joy for the Soloist 3XP once again. Running it on power amp mode, with an D90 being the volume control. Listened on my Anandas, as well as Emu Teaks, HD 660s, and even my old M1060s - hard to describe in exact detail but everything feels sharper, tighter, snappier without losing that soft Burson house sound. Happy to see that others have similar opinions about it!

EDIT: Really wanted to relisten to Nero's Satisfy Mix, hence the picture, but also listened to some FLACs, as well as Apple Music Hi-Res


----------



## afilen

krude said:


> So after a second round of rolling, this time all 4, I ended up with this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered 2 V6 Classics - would I need to order 2 more to complete the set, or can I just change out the 2 Vivids on the input buffer stage? How about the volume control stage? Thanks in andvance!


----------



## 9bphillips

I'm about to pull the trigger on the soloist and I need to know what I will need to use it with my ibasso dx300. I will be getting a chord qutest as my dac once I pay the soloist off but for now the dx300 will have to serve as my dac. This is my 1st desktop amp so I'm not really sure what I need.


----------



## David222

krude said:


> So after a second round of rolling, this time all 4, I ended up with this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not far behind you and going to see if I can warm it up.... I feel like the 3XP has more to give, but makes you fight for it.  Also, starting to wonder if all these OpAmp swaps to boost body/richness (and reduce forward treble) could have been accomplished for $500 with a Rebel Amp?   Maybe I'm  being too hard on our 3XPs?


----------



## qsk78

I did one more change in my desktop application...added the streamer


----------



## krude

9bphillips said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the soloist and I need to know what I will need to use it with my ibasso dx300. I will be getting a chord qutest as my dac once I pay the soloist off but for now the dx300 will have to serve as my dac. This is my 1st desktop amp so I'm not really sure what I need.


Depends what headphones you’ll be powering … if anything that needs current (like harder to drive planars) I would get a dac with balanced outputs. Balanced will give you 2x the current … if not you’ll be fine with RCA.


----------



## krude

David222 said:


> I'm not far behind you and going to see if I can warm it up.... I feel like the 3XP has more to give, but makes you fight for it.  Also, starting to wonder if all these OpAmp swaps to boost body/richness (and reduce forward treble) could have been accomplished for $500 with a Rebel Amp?   Maybe I'm  being too hard on our 3XPs?


Not sure about the Rebel, I use soloist because it has loads of power on tap so you can run 1266, Susvara, HE6 and still have headroom. If you don’t need the power then any amp could be better … or worse … it’s a matter of taste. It’s not that the Soloist is bad, it just comes with tuning that some like out of the box and some prefer to tweak it. Thankfully it has the option to fiddle with it 👍


----------



## greyforest

just got my burson 3x with supercharger psu 

did some comparison with gsx mini （both high gain）

dac： hibiki sds 
headphone：adx5000 bal
streamer： EM5 

i only describe the obvious difference on the same track （dune soundtrack）

soundstage： gsx mini is significantly better with better depth and width i would say size wise about 20% difference 

resolution：gsx mini is clearly better as well not by a lot but enough to hear the difference at once 

transparency： about the same level with gsx have better high transparency and 3x have better mids transparency

sonic density（perceived）：burson 3x have better mids density and its obvious 

power：gsx seems have better power output 25% volume is enough for adx5000（450omh） while 3x requie 35% 

verdict：regardless 3x does not have many edge compared to gsx mini. it does have somewhat tube like sound and sounds smoother, in another words with more coloration and distortion that it is much more tolerant for bad recording.

consider the price gap is almost 40% i would say 3x is great for a sub system that drive some warm closed headphones

hope this helps

maybe 3gt is a better match for gsx mini


----------



## greyforest

also i notice some small problem

in high gain mode without music playing

during 10～20  and 30～50  volume  there is some small hissing in both channels 

and the hissing is gone once move into 21 and it comes back again in 30 and gone in 51 and start in 80 again all the way to 99


dont know if its just me or the unit is faulty


----------



## krude

greyforest said:


> also i notice some small problem
> 
> in high gain mode without music playing
> 
> ...


I don't think it should change the hiss. Mine has his on medium and high gain using sensitive IEMs, but almost none on low which is made for IEMs. If you get extensive hiss that goes up and down I'd think something is not right.


----------



## krude

Just testing the stack with Classics on input and Sparkos on volume with IEMs (Empire Odins in my case), it sounds better than I expected, smooth, detailed, full bodied, wide, pretty much excellent all around, can't fault it 9/10 (only because 10/10 probably doesn't exist  ).


----------



## 9bphillips

krude said:


> Depends what headphones you’ll be powering … if anything that needs current (like harder to drive planars) I would get a dac with balanced outputs. Balanced will give you 2x the current … if not you’ll be fine with RCA.


I am planning on getting a chord qutest. For now I'm going to have to use my dx300 as my dac. I guess I will need XLR to 4.4mm.


----------



## 9bphillips

I have a black dragon 4.4mm headphone cable and I will need an XLR male to 4.4mm female adapter for my soloist. Will the adapter have any effects on sound quality? I just don't want to use my $400+ Black Dragon cable with a lesser adapter and downgrade the effects the cable would make. Am I on the right track or could I get a cheaper adapter and it not really make a difference?


----------



## greyforest

krude said:


> I don't think it should change the hiss. Mine has his on medium and high gain using sensitive IEMs, but almost none on low which is made for IEMs. If you get extensive hiss that goes up and down I'd think something is not right.


hiss is not the probelm, many amp have hiss on high gain. what makes me wonder about the quality control here is the hiss is getting stronger during some part of the volume and that indicates faulty resistor.


----------



## qsk78 (Oct 4, 2021)

greyforest said:


> consider the price gap is almost 40%


It depends on where you are. If I order the gsx mini from the States directly (actually there is no any other way. They don't have any dealer in my country) and pay roughly 150-170 USD for shipment plus I will need to pay customs fee (15% for everything above 200 Euro) then the gap will be around 100% )


----------



## greyforest

qsk78 said:


> It depends on where you are. If I order the gsx mini from the States directly (actually there is no any other way. They don't have any dealer in my country) and pay roughly 150-170 USD for shipment plus I will need to pay customs fee (15% for everything above 200 Euro) then the gap will be around 100% )


there are many used one （mini or mk2） on sale.
 and you probably dont need to pay tax for second hand equipment
i once saw a mk2 selling for 1400 dollar


----------



## qsk78

I'm waiting for the Soloist GT ))


----------



## greyforest

i think there might be space for two ss2590dual on the input buffer stage anybody had tried this？


----------



## greyforest

apparently this capacitor is leaked or leaking now......

Well the quality control is worrisome


----------



## betula

greyforest said:


> apparently this capacitor is leaked or leaking now......
> 
> Well the quality control is worrisome


I wouldn't be so quick to condemn the whole QC of a company based on one faulty capacitor. 
It is unfortunate and frustrating, but I am sure Burson will sort it out for you if you contact them.


----------



## greyforest

betula said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to condemn the whole QC of a company based on one faulty capacitor.
> It is unfortunate and frustrating, but I am sure Burson will sort it out for you if you contact them.


I have volume based hissing problem as well. It’s relate to the op or resistor 


Not just one problem make me worry but two at the same time.


----------



## greyforest

betula said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to condemn the whole QC of a company based on one faulty capacitor.
> It is unfortunate and frustrating, but I am sure Burson will sort it out for you if you contact them.


I did contact them but they don’t have a phone line and responds are slow and generic


----------



## betula

greyforest said:


> I did contact them but they don’t have a phone line and responds are slow and generic


They always answered my emails in 24 hours.


----------



## Pashmeister

greyforest said:


> I did contact them but they don’t have a phone line and responds are slow and generic





betula said:


> They always answered my emails in 24 hours.


Same, everytime I contact their customer service they respond fast and provide specific responses to my questions


----------



## David222

krude said:


> Just testing the stack with Classics on input and Sparkos on volume with IEMs (Empire Odins in my case), it sounds better than I expected, smooth, detailed, full bodied, wide, pretty much excellent all around, can't fault it 9/10 (only because 10/10 probably doesn't exist  ).


What DAC are you pairing?  Just curious.


----------



## krude

David222 said:


> What DAC are you pairing?  Just curious.


Holo May L2


----------



## Stourmead

qsk78 said:


> I did one more change in my desktop application...added the streamer


I find it drives the Dan Clark Aeons so well!


----------



## alekc

After reading all the horror stories with faulty opamps frying cans, issues with volume control knob being too sensitive I've decided to after all give it a chance and pulled a trigger on Soloist 3X. Didn't want to wait for GT, especially since it has internal fan and that always pushes me away from audio equipment. I really wanted Headamp GSX Mini instead but it takes weeks to get to Europe and all people I know who had it moved to more expensive amps like Niimbus. Secondly GSX Mini takes a bit more space than I have in setup I would like to put it in; Soloist on the other hand can work vertically taking much less space. Still waiting to audition Niimbus and now looking forward to do comparison with Soloist 3X, GT, Oor and Chord Anni.  This will be my first Burson amp so I am really looking forward checking it out.


----------



## qsk78 (Oct 7, 2021)

alekc said:


> After reading all the horror stories


I run my combo for almost a year (in November)...and I cannot tell you any horror story)

The only "issue" was that volume control at 51 to 52 steps. They shipped to me a new volume IC to "smooth out" the volume curve but I did not install it since I do not consider it as a serious issue and secondly I run my Soloist in hp poweramp mode to bypass its volume control anyway..


----------



## alekc

qsk78 said:


> I run my combo for almost a year (in November)...and I cannot tell you any horror story)
> 
> The only "issue" was that volume control at 51 to 52 steps. They shipped to me a new volume IC to "smooth out" the volume curve but I did not install it since I do not consider it as a serious issue and secondly I run my Soloist in hp poweramp mode to bypass its volume control anyway..


Hopefully it will be my case too sans IC changing for fixing volume curve. I should get it by tomorrow and then we will see.


----------



## 9bphillips

I just picked my soloist 3x up from fed ex. It's bitter sweet because I want get to listen to it until probably Saturday because I'm waiting on my interconnect cables from Hart Audio. Killing me! Lol.


----------



## alekc

9bphillips said:


> I just picked my soloist 3x up from fed ex. It's bitter sweet because I want get to listen to it until probably Saturday because I'm waiting on my interconnect cables from Hart Audio. Killing me! Lol.


Congrats @9bphillips ! I know the feeling mate! Be brave!


----------



## 9bphillips

alekc said:


> Congrats @9bphillips ! I know the feeling mate! Be brave!


Thanks man. Luckily I have to work this weekend so the wait won't be as bad. Also I have a black dragon 4 pin XLR to 4.4mm female coming so I can use my 4.4mm black dragon cable with the soloist. Patience isn't my strong suit but I will make it.


----------



## screwdriver

enjoying the soloist 3x , i have the supercharger as well. amazing amp.


----------



## alekc

screwdriver said:


> enjoying the soloist 3x , i have the supercharger as well. amazing amp.


@screwdriver  How would you deacribe sq changes introduced by supercharger?

Good news: my Soloist has reached my city so it should be here within next few hours.


----------



## Stourmead

Stourmead said:


> I find it drives the Dan Clark Aeons so well!


----------



## alekc (Oct 8, 2021)

First impressions after first few hours of listening... please note it is way too early to do any review or comparison. Those are rather notes coming from using the amp so far:

1. The volume knob sensitivity: can loose for a sec direction when increasing volume. The workaround is to use remote.
2. Wish it could turn scree 90 degrees like some of other Burson equipment.
3. It is a very transparent amp right out of the box. No coloration so far. Even when using RCA input.

Looking forward to compare it with ifi iCan Pro and Mytek Brooklyn Bridge headphone amp section.


----------



## 9bphillips (Oct 8, 2021)

Stourmead said:


>


How do you hook up your hugo2  to the soloist? I will have to use my dx300 or my chord mojo as my dac for now.


----------



## Stourmead

9bphillips said:


> How do you hook up your hugo2  to the soloist? I will have to use my dx300 or my chord mojo as my dac for now.


The 2go / Hugo2 connect to the Soloist via RCA.  It's dead easy.  I always found the Hugo2 a great listen but the Burson serves up the meat AND gravy.  For the Mojo I used to have, I had a 3.5mm to RCA twin cable made up , just have a look on eBay


----------



## 9bphillips

Stourmead said:


> The 2go / Hugo2 connect to the Soloist via RCA.  It's dead easy.  I always found the Hugo2 a great listen but the Burson serves up the meat AND gravy.  For the Mojo I used to have, I had a 3.5mm to RCA twin cable made up , just have a look on eBay


Ok thanks. I will be using my dx300 when the interconnects come in the mail today. I would like to try the mojo also. Eventually I am going to get a chord qutest as my dac. I have heard lots of good things about the soloist paired with the qutest. I can't wait to get to listening today. This will be my 1st desktop amp I've ever owned. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## alekc

9bphillips said:


> How do you hook up your hugo2  to the soloist? I will have to use my dx300 or my chord mojo as my dac for now.


@9bphillips as far as Mojo is concerned I have a Melodika rca cable that at one end has headphone plug. Works great when connecting Mojo to different amps. Haven't tried yet with Burson but it should work. Do not forget that Mojo offers also line level mode.


----------



## 9bphillips

alekc said:


> @9bphillips as far as Mojo is concerned I have a Melodika rca cable that at one end has headphone plug. Works great when connecting Mojo to different amps. Haven't tried yet with Burson but it should work. Do not forget that Mojo offers also line level mode.


Yes I have known about the line level mode but never had the opportunity to use it. I have the ibasso dx300 with the amp 12. I have a 4.4mm pentaconn to dual 3 pin XLR Hart audio interconnect coming in the mail today. I am going to use it for now but I will definitely be trying the mojo also. Both of those are going to have to do for now. Thanks for the advice. I have a lot to learn about a desktop setup especially with the interconnects. I'll probably be on here asking more questions in the future! Lol


----------



## alekc

9bphillips said:


> Yes I have known about the line level mode but never had the opportunity to use it. I have the ibasso dx300 with the amp 12. I have a 4.4mm pentaconn to dual 3 pin XLR Hart audio interconnect coming in the mail today. I am going to use it for now but I will definitely be trying the mojo also. Both of those are going to have to do for now. Thanks for the advice. I have a lot to learn about a desktop setup especially with the interconnects. I'll probably be on here asking more questions in the future! Lol


I found out that Mojo isn't really suited as desktop dac/amp combo despite the fact some are using it as one including removing batteries first. When you start tweaking with sound setting at the source (in my case this is mostly Audirvana on Windows 10) the best way is to leave almost default settings: no upsampling (or very gentle one like x2 only) etc. You can easily get some sound distortion and other problems. Mojo really shines with dedicated transports like xDuoo X10T.  You can simply tell it has not been designed to be a desktop dac/amp while it is so versatile it can pretend to be one for some time at least.


----------



## alekc

So another 1,5 hours passed during my first day with Soloist and the first: "oh my god" moment came when I started Geteway by Pearl Jam from Lightning Bolt album. Somehow most amps were making me feel they slow down this track a bit and hence something is missing. There is no such feeling on Soloist using just low gain and XRL input settings. 





Another test with bypass volume control has been a pleasant experience too 

So far Soloist is not so great with acoustic tracks like Tsuyoshi Yamamoto Trio or Guy Buttery. Still have to try some more jazz albums. 

Definitively Soloist needs a time to worm up before it excels, but the Geteway track sounds brilliant even right after switching the amp on.


----------



## rmsanger

greyforest said:


> just got my burson 3x with supercharger psu
> 
> did some comparison with gsx mini （both high gain）
> 
> ...



I had the opposite opinion of the Soloist 3XP vs. Mini GSX.   For power (not volume level) but dynamics, bass control, and slam all were better in 3XP.  I also strongly preferred the mids and timbre over the GSX.   I just am not into the headamp sound signature so sold it quickly and also did not enjoy the GSX-Mk2.

I will agree the resolution and soundstage were slightly better in the GSX but my god that treble was way too hot for my tastes.


----------



## 9bphillips

rmsanger said:


> I had the opposite opinion of the Soloist 3XP vs. Mini GSX.   For power (not volume level) but dynamics, bass control, and slam all were better in 3XP.  I also strongly preferred the mids and timbre over the GSX.   I just am not into the headamp sound signature so sold it quickly and also did not enjoy the GSX-Mk2.
> 
> I will agree the resolution and soundstage were slightly better in the GSX but my god that treble was way too hot for my tastes.



So far I am loving the Dynamics and power of the 3xp. I didn't get to listen but for maybe and hour and half before I had to go to work. I work all weekend so it will be Monday before I get a proper listening session in.


----------



## qsk78

alekc said:


> Looking forward to compare it with ifi iCan Pro


What can you tell about this? Level wise. Same niche? Thanks


----------



## greyforest

rmsanger said:


> I had the opposite opinion of the Soloist 3XP vs. Mini GSX.   For power (not volume level) but dynamics, bass control, and slam all were better in 3XP.  I also strongly preferred the mids and timbre over the GSX.   I just am not into the headamp sound signature so sold it quickly and also did not enjoy the GSX-Mk2.
> 
> I will agree the resolution and soundstage were slightly better in the GSX but my god that treble was way too hot for my tastes.


may be my ear is damaged...i dont find gsx‘s treble to be hot. it does sounds harsh when paired with dac that does not provide enough resolution.


----------



## alekc

qsk78 said:


> What can you tell about this? Level wise. Same niche? Thanks


It is too soon for me to draw any conclusion. I like to spend decent amout of time with every audio gear I have before making any bold points. 

What I can tell so far after first day is that it plays well with Mytek Brooklyn Bridge including Headphone Power Amp Mode. I am very curious about my next findings and so far Burson is a great an fun exploration advanture.


----------



## KerrangZ

I just got my Soloist today and I noticed that when i turn on/off the amp, my studio monitors that are connected via XLR pops. Anyone experiencing this and is it normal?


----------



## qsk78 (Oct 11, 2021)

KerrangZ said:


> I just got my Soloist today and I noticed that when i turn on/off the amp, my studio monitors that are connected via XLR pops. Anyone experiencing this and is it normal?


My headphones pops when I turn off my DAC first. It is silent when I turn my devices off in the right sequence - Soloist should be turned off first.
Actually you do it right as a I see, at least with turning it off. The Soloist should be the last one you turn on.


----------



## 9bphillips

KerrangZ said:


> I just got my Soloist today and I noticed that when i turn on/off the amp, my studio monitors that are connected via XLR pops. Anyone experiencing this and is it normal?


Mine does the same thing.


----------



## KerrangZ

qsk78 said:


> My headphones pops when I turn off my DAC first. It is silent when I turn my devices off in the right sequence - Soloist should be turned off first.
> Actually you do it right as a I see, at least with turning it off. The Soloist should be the last one you turn on.


hmm, I wonder if powering on should be in this sequence: DAC > Soloist > Powered Monitors and powering off should be in reverse?

Also, I found this on another forum, not sure if the pop will damage the speakers..



> The problem with the popping sounds described in your link, when turning off it pops through my powered monitors, not the headphones. Burson said it’s a design process of how the power supply discharges during the powering off process. I leave my headphones plugged in and my monitors always on. The pop isn’t loud, just annoying if I turn the amp off at 2am and my wife is sleeping.


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> hmm, I wonder if powering on should be in this sequence: DAC > Soloist > Powered Monitors and powering off should be in reverse?
> 
> Also, I found this on another forum, not sure if the pop will damage the speakers..


Mine does the same, unfortuanately it has DC offset (actually quite a few amps have that, like all ifi micro idsd series) ... not ideal, not terrible ... well ... depends on the amount of DC offset. For me it's almost negligible


----------



## KerrangZ

krude said:


> Mine does the same, unfortuanately it has DC offset (actually quite a few amps have that, like all ifi micro idsd series) ... not ideal, not terrible ... well ... depends on the amount of DC offset. For me it's almost negligible


Just wondering - did your supercharger help reduce it?


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> Just wondering - did your supercharger help reduce it?


I don't think so.


----------



## iFi audio

krude said:


> not ideal, not terrible ... well ... depends on the amount of DC offset. For me it's almost negligible



That's true, it all depends on how much of it is there and just to remove it we have our own DC blocking device.


----------



## Fried dr

David222 said:


> Experiencing the same with my RME/Soloist 3X. Feels like something is missing. Just purchased an MHDT Orchid and should be arriving soon.


How did the Orchid work out for you?


----------



## KerrangZ

rmsanger said:


> I hated my rme (didn’t like the taste) but had the orchid for a bit then upgraded to Holo.  i think you’ll find this pairing with orchid to be much nicer.  You may miss the eq but there are much easier workarounds.


How is the Holo with the soloist? I’m using a Ta-ZH1ES with it now and it lacks a bit of punch for me.


----------



## j0val

I’ve had the Soloist for a couple weeks now. It’s paired with my Bifrost 2 and Lokius. I’ve been eyeing the Soloist for awhile now and pulled the trigger when I had to send my Lyr 3 in for service. Still contemplating on keeping it. 

It’s a great amp, but I still wonder how it compares to the Jot 2 which is about 1/3 the price. Anybody have any feedback on the comparison between the two?


----------



## DrewVz

Lachlan on Passion for Sound compared the two. Check his video out on YouTube.  Essentially the Jot2 held its own, but the Soloist was just better in all regards. Really great price /performance for the Jot2, but ultimately it was just outclassed by the Soloist. Honestly his review is what convinced me to spend the extra $ on the Soloist and I haven't looked back. It's just such an awesome amp I'm confident that my money was well spent.


----------



## betula

DrewVz said:


> Lachlan on Passion for Sound compared the two. Check his video out on YouTube.  Essentially the Jot2 held its own, but the Soloist was just better in all regards. Really great price /performance for the Jot2, but ultimately it was just outclassed by the Soloist. Honestly his review is what convinced me to spend the extra $ on the Soloist and I haven't looked back. It's just such an awesome amp I'm confident that my money was well spent.


I would not buy an amp based on the personal opinion of a youtuber, but I have to say the 3XP seems like a real good quality to performance ratio to my experience. I love mine.


----------



## Melting735

I like both jot2 and soloist. I didn't compare them side by side, but I do like soloist more overall. Soloist also have the ability to change opamps.


----------



## 9bphillips

betula said:


> I would not buy an amp based on the personal opinion of a youtuber, but I have to say the 3XP seems like a real good quality to performance ratio to my experience. I love mine.


Not everyone can try things out. Some ppl have to buy based off if YouTubers and reviews. That's what I did with every product I have and I have luckily enjoyed what I got.


----------



## rickydenim (Oct 13, 2021)

Not that I just have money to fling at a wall, but I am mighty keen on one these bad boys. I currently do most of my listening in my studio via my ID44 interface. After updating my headphones to Focal Clear OG, I am noticing the impedance mismatch big time with the ID44 being definitely over 10ohm. Bloated bass being the killer.
I was thinking I could take the line-out of the ID44 into the Burson, and then use that to drive my Clear and my Focal Shape 50 studio monitors. Feel like I read someone reported great synergy driving monitors with this!

I do however have a spare Motu M4 interface and I've just started using that for headphone duties connected to the ID44 and everything sounds great again. Perhaps the Burson is not 'needed'. But I am a sucker for Class A amps!


----------



## 9bphillips

rickydenim said:


> Not that I just have money to fling at a wall, but I am might keen on one these bad boys. I currently do most of my listening in my studio via my ID44 interface. After updating my headphones to Focal Clear OG, I am noticing the impedance mismatch big time with the ID44 definitely over 1ohm. Bloated bass being the killer.
> I was thinking I could take the line-out of the ID44 into the Burson, and then use that to drive my Clear and my Focal Shape 50 studio monitors. Feel like I read someone reported great synergy driving monitors with this!
> 
> I do however have a spare Motu M4 interface and I've just started using that for headphone duties connected to the ID44 and everything sounds great again. Perhaps the Burson is not 'needed'. But I am a sucker for Class A amps!


You wouldn't be disappointed I promise! You know you wanna spend that$1144! Go ahead and do it! Lol


----------



## rickydenim

9bphillips said:


> You wouldn't be disappointed I promise! You know you wanna spend that$1144! Go ahead and do it! Lol


Haha sometimes a little nudge like this is all I need! Well, I am in AUS so that's $1,700 AUD for me! Being so close to Cyber weekend maybe I'll hold out to see if any sales come up


----------



## 9bphillips

rickydenim said:


> Haha sometimes a little nudge like this is all I need! Well, I am in AUS so that's $1,700 AUD for me! Being so close to Cyber weekend maybe I'll hold out to see if any sales come up


Not a bad idea!


----------



## KerrangZ

I'm looking for a DAC for my soloist and have been considering an R2R or FPGA DAC. I mainly listen to progressive rock and electronic/EDM, Can anyone with these DACs share their impressions of the pairing with the soloist?

1) Bifrost 2 or Ares II
2) Gungnir MB or Pontus II
3) Qutest

I am currently using my Sony TA into it and find it not as punchy/full sounding comparing to the TA itself. Thanks heaps!


----------



## Pashmeister

KerrangZ said:


> I'm looking for a DAC for my soloist and have been considering an R2R or FPGA DAC. I mainly listen to progressive rock and electronic/EDM, Can anyone with these DACs share their impressions of the pairing with the soloist?
> 
> 1) Bifrost 2 or Ares II
> 2) Gungnir MB or Pontus II
> ...


I don’t think you can go wrong with the Qutest. You also have a nice upgrade path with using SRC-DX to use Qutest’s dual BNC input (fed with HQPlayer)


----------



## BattousaiX26

Pashmeister said:


> I don’t think you can go wrong with the Qutest. You also have a nice upgrade path with using SRC-DX to use Qutest’s dual BNC input (fed with HQPlayer)


I second this for the qutest. Also @KerrangZ make sure to get the super charger if you still did not have it. For me it is a very huge upgrade for the soloist.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

I give it to Qutest too. The soloist 3xp - Qutest combo was amazing to my ears. Dynamic slam/ punch is an attribute of headphone most of the times. Yes DAC do make some contribution but not as much as headphone.


----------



## krude

From my experience you should really look at dacs when you get to totl headphones, Qutest is excellent anyway. Had Hugo2 for a long time and it was great, only goig to 1266 forced me to upgrade.


----------



## beherit

KerrangZ said:


> I'm looking for a DAC for my soloist and have been considering an R2R or FPGA DAC. I mainly listen to progressive rock and electronic/EDM, Can anyone with these DACs share their impressions of the pairing with the soloist?
> 
> 1) Bifrost 2 or Ares II
> 2) Gungnir MB or Pontus II
> ...






Pontus. 

It takes a good few days before the dac settles in, might sound abit cold/metallic initially but when it did, oh man... magic! Never heard my headphone play like that.  The recommendation from Vinshine is at least 10 days of leaving it on for it to settle and optimally leaving the DAC on constantly. I just leave my DAC/AMP on constantly. 


You need to get a good power cable/USB and XLR cable as well. Major improvement in sound when I upgraded these.  
I'm using Yarbo SP1000PW for DAC power/ IFI mercury 3.0 USB Cable/ YARBO OCC-6803F XLR interconnect / Burson Super Charger / HD600 with custom Gotham cable
​


----------



## centuriones

beherit said:


> Pontus.
> 
> It takes a good few days before the dac settles in, might sound abit cold/metallic initially but when it did, oh man... magic! Never heard my headphone play like that.  The recommendation from Vinshine is at least 10 days of leaving it on for it to settle and optimally leaving the DAC on constantly. I just leave my DAC/AMP on constantly.
> 
> ...


I fully agree, I have the same amp / dac setup, it's all magical


----------



## KerrangZ (Oct 15, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> I don’t think you can go wrong with the Qutest. You also have a nice upgrade path with using SRC-DX to use Qutest’s dual BNC input (fed with HQPlayer)


Thanks, I'm assuming the BNC input sounds better than the USB?


BattousaiX26 said:


> I second this for the qutest. Also @KerrangZ make sure to get the super charger if you still did not have it. For me it is a very huge upgrade for the soloist.


Ah yes, the supercharger, I'll definitely get that after I get a DAC for it.


Blackbriar0216 said:


> I give it to Qutest too. The soloist 3xp - Qutest combo was amazing to my ears. Dynamic slam/ punch is an attribute of headphone most of the times. Yes DAC do make some contribution but not as much as headphone.


Thanks. I agree that most of the slam/punch comes from the headphone but I am A/Bing between the TA+Soloist vs TA and there seems to be a big difference. I believe it could be the pre out on the TA not being that great but I've tried it with the MDR-Z1R, Clears and Sundaras and I've noticed that all of them sound a lot thinner with the Soloist vs to directly to the TA. The TA can be too bright sometimes and a bit fatiguing hence the urge to try out an R2R DAC.


krude said:


> From my experience you should really look at dacs when you get to totl headphones, Qutest is excellent anyway. Had Hugo2 for a long time and it was great, only goig to 1266 forced me to upgrade.


Thanks! I forgot to mention that I have ordered the Meze Elites and am waiting for them. I would definitely try it out with my current setup but I suspect my TA isn't doing the Soloist any favours with its poor pre out. My Drop SDAC-B has better punch/slam into the Soloist but I think it may have to do with it being balanced as opposed to the TA. The clarity of the TA is miles ahead tho but it just sounds thin.


beherit said:


> Pontus.
> 
> It takes a good few days before the dac settles in, might sound abit cold/metallic initially but when it did, oh man... magic! Never heard my headphone play like that.  The recommendation from Vinshine is at least 10 days of leaving it on for it to settle and optimally leaving the DAC on constantly. I just leave my DAC/AMP on constantly.
> 
> ...


That's neat! Does the Pontus sound warm as opposed to something with a delta-sigma DAC? What kind of music genre do you listen to?



centuriones said:


> I fully agree, I have the same amp / dac setup, it's all magical


That's great! What kind of music genre do you listen to?


----------



## centuriones

KerrangZ said:


> That's great! What kind of music genre do you listen to?


First I listened to dac delta sigma (sabre or akm), then I discovered the r2r dacs which are a whole other story. Warm, musical, real sounds. I will never go back.
I listen mainly to rock, pop, instrumental, soundtrack, classical


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> Thanks, I'm assuming the BNC input sounds better than the USB?
> 
> Ah yes, the supercharger, I'll definitely get that after I get a DAC for it.
> 
> ...


Ok then, now its time to look at dacs 😅 

What I would do if I were you.
0) get the Supercharger PSU
1) wait for the Elite
2) use it for about 2-3 weeks with your setup
3) let us know what you don't like about the sound and then we can talk 👍

Btw congrats on the Elites, had Empyrean for a while and loved it.


----------



## KerrangZ

centuriones said:


> First I listened to dac delta sigma (sabre or akm), then I discovered the r2r dacs which are a whole other story. Warm, musical, real sounds. I will never go back.
> I listen mainly to rock, pop, instrumental, soundtrack, classical


We have similar music tastes! 🤟🏼 Now I really want to try out some R2R dacs!


krude said:


> Ok then, now its time to look at dacs 😅
> 
> What I would do if I were you.
> 0) get the Supercharger PSU
> ...


😅 thanks! I reckon I’ll have the elites in 2 weeks or so and will try it with my setup. I’ll also run it with my hip dac and see how it goes. 

Does the supercharger give a significant sq difference? Seems like everyone is who has them are recommending them. Can you share your impressions?


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> We have similar music tastes! 🤟🏼 Now I really want to try out some R2R dacs!
> 
> 😅 thanks! I reckon I’ll have the elites in 2 weeks or so and will try it with my setup. I’ll also run it with my hip dac and see how it goes.
> 
> Does the supercharger give a significant sq difference? Seems like everyone is who has them are recommending them. Can you share your impressions?


It improves everything, most notably micro dynamics and treble smoothness / detail. They shouldn’t even sell it with the stock PSU imo.


----------



## BattousaiX26 (Oct 15, 2021)

I could listen now to some badly recorded tracks when I upgraded to the supercharger. In the past, more detail = more fatiguing or harsher especially with bad recordings. This changed with soloist + supercharger where you get significantly smoother sound while having an upgrade in detail and everything else also. Every frequency in the sound seems to have more weight and sound just got bigger. 

Burson does a really good job here and I think I might buy the soloist 3x gt as upgrade because I am amazed on how burson does this.


----------



## Missha1981

The musical signature of Burson Audio Conductor 3X Reference is warm, aristocratic and velvety.  Even on bright headphones, it does not hurt the ear, remaining emphatically delicate.  A characteristic feature here is the density, saturation of the sound picture, the amplifier works out the notes in a full-weight and lengthy manner, filling the space with rich and variable after-sounds.  From this, each composition feels livelier, juicier and thicker, this color is not entirely universal, but definitely pleasant.


----------



## centuriones

KerrangZ said:


> We have similar music tastes! 🤟🏼 Now I really want to try out some R2R dacs!
> 
> 😅 thanks! I reckon I’ll have the elites in 2 weeks or so and will try it with my setup. I’ll also run it with my hip dac and see how it goes.
> 
> Does the supercharger give a significant sq difference? Seems like everyone is who has them are recommending them. Can you share your impressions?


I highly recommend you take the Burson with the supercharger and the Pontus II or Venus II dac, you will not regret.
Later I recommend that you also take the DDC Denfrips IRIS or Gaia, it adds more definition and details to the DACs.
I recommend, use quality connection and power cables.
I too am tempted to take the Elite.
I'm curious to hear your impressions.


----------



## greyforest

greyforest said:


> also i notice some small problem
> 
> in high gain mode without music playing
> 
> ...


got the new replacement soloist today, somehow the hissing is still there. its a very noticeble thing 

and it makes a pop sound when moving from the hissing region to the non-hissing region.

may be its a design problem？ i am using the super charge psu with it.


----------



## betula

greyforest said:


> got the new replacement soloist today, somehow the hissing is still there. its a very noticeble thing
> 
> and it makes a pop sound when moving from the hissing region to the non-hissing region.
> 
> may be its a design problem？ i am using the super charge psu with it.


In high gain it is not uncommon to hear hissing with sensitive headphones/IEMs. 

If the headphones/IEMs are extremely sensitive, you might even experience hiss in medium gain.

That is why Burson and other manufacturers implemented low gain: for IEMs and very sensitive headphones. 

I would only worry if you still experience hiss in low gain. Other than that it is all just physics.


----------



## greyforest

betula said:


> In high gain it is not uncommon to hear hissing with sensitive headphones/IEMs.
> 
> If the headphones/IEMs are extremely sensitive, you might even experience hiss in medium gain.
> 
> ...


i am using a 450ohm headphone adx5000

and the noise is not evenly present on high gain. this strange noise is present in mid gain as well, but not that noticeble.

I will describe the noise again. During 0～10 there is no noise but once move to 11 start with a pop sound the noise starts(if i move back to 10 with the same pop sound the noise stoped)， the noise sounded like a ground loop noise but the amp is not connected to anything to start a ground loop. during 21～30 there is no noise. but again once move to 31 the noise starts(with the pop sound) than once move to 51 the noise stoped. the noise comes back at 81 and all the way to 99. with the temp rising and 3x gets warmer the starting point rises, it was 11~20 31~51 after heat up it will become 13~23 33~52. 



thank you for your headphone amp 101

if you read my post you would know the hissing i am talking about is not regular amp noises.

and nothing is connected to the amp(apart from headphone). in case anyone will give me another dac 101

i dont consider my self for having good hearing as i do enjoy music with high sound pressure for a long time, if i can hear it and felt it i think anyone else will even be more irritated


----------



## betula

greyforest said:


> i am using a 450ohm headphone adx5000
> 
> and the noise is not evenly present on high gain. this strange noise is present in mid gain as well, but not that noticeble.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I do not experience this in my setup. I cannot help. At least I learnt a new internet expression today: 101.


----------



## greyforest

betula said:


> Sorry, I do not experience this in my setup. I cannot help. At least I learnt a new internet expression today: 101.


thank you for your attention anyway. if you got sometime may be you can try to see if your 3x have similar noise on high gain？

for me its two out of two soloist.... seems the odds are pretty high.


----------



## beherit

KerrangZ said:


> Thanks, I'm assuming the BNC input sounds better than the USB?
> 
> Ah yes, the supercharger, I'll definitely get that after I get a DAC for it.
> 
> ...


I listen to anything, from Kitaro to Melody Gardot, black metal to 80's retrowave music. The class A factor of the amp along with a R2R DAC brought back the joy of listening to lush, rich music. 

I've tried the Ares before purchasing the pontus. It's a good DAC for it's money, but the pontus brings it worth to the game with what it offers sonically. I feel the Pontus to be a more worthy compliment to the Burson Soloist then the Ares 2. . . Ares 2 I found to be slightly more warmer,thinner on the bass in comparison to the Pontus, not in a bad way though. ( this is with a different set of cables and in the 4 days I had the ares to trial ) But being twice the price of the Ares 2, it definitely works it's money worth. If I had to go back in time, I would still purchase the Pontus at least else a Venus.

The DACS/amps I audited before committing to the Pontus are : Questyle CMA master 12(AIO), Cayin IDAC-6, Denafrips Ares, Ifi Zen, Matrix Audio (streamer dac, don't remember the model).

...now to save up for Roon's lifetime subscription and a streamer. lol


----------



## KerrangZ

krude said:


> It improves everything, most notably micro dynamics and treble smoothness / detail. They shouldn’t even sell it with the stock PSU imo.


Alright, I'm pretty much gonna get it now. 


BattousaiX26 said:


> I could listen now to some badly recorded tracks when I upgraded to the supercharger. In the past, more detail = more fatiguing or harsher especially with bad recordings. This changed with soloist + supercharger where you get significantly smoother sound while having an upgrade in detail and everything else also. Every frequency in the sound seems to have more weight and sound just got bigger.
> 
> Burson does a really good job here and I think I might buy the soloist 3x gt as upgrade because I am amazed on how burson does this.


Sweet! added to cart. 


centuriones said:


> I highly recommend you take the Burson with the supercharger and the Pontus II or Venus II dac, you will not regret.
> Later I recommend that you also take the DDC Denfrips IRIS or Gaia, it adds more definition and details to the DACs.
> I recommend, use quality connection and power cables.
> I too am tempted to take the Elite.
> I'm curious to hear your impressions.


Hmm I've read good things about the Venus II as well and at this point, I'm not really sure if I should go all in and go up to that level. But I am considering getting a top DAC so I can experiment with other amps like tube amps. A key consideration for DACs in that price range will be the addition of a pre-amp as part of the DAC so I can also use them with my monitoring speakers.

When I get the Elites, I'll share my impressions tho it's my first in that price range so it might not be helpful.


beherit said:


> I listen to anything, from Kitaro to Melody Gardot, black metal to 80's retrowave music. The class A factor of the amp along with a R2R DAC brought back the joy of listening to lush, rich music.
> 
> I've tried the Ares before purchasing the pontus. It's a good DAC for it's money, but the pontus brings it worth to the game with what it offers sonically. I feel the Pontus to be a more worthy compliment to the Burson Soloist then the Ares 2. . . Ares 2 I found to be slightly more warmer,thinner on the bass in comparison to the Pontus, not in a bad way though. ( this is with a different set of cables and in the 4 days I had the ares to trial ) But being twice the price of the Ares 2, it definitely works it's money worth. If I had to go back in time, I would still purchase the Pontus at least else a Venus.
> 
> ...


we've got similar-ish tastes - i listen to everything except country, but my main preference is progressive rock and electronic. I kinda like fusion stuff like Metallica's S&M album too so soundstage is important to me as well. 

Thanks for your comments re the Pontus, will definitely be considering it if I stay in this price range. 

Just a general comment is that I feel like once I've gotten the Elites, I find myself gravitating towards more expensive TOTL-ish gear and price points that I'd consider too expensive/not worth it have become acceptable now.


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> Alright, I'm pretty much gonna get it now.
> 
> Sweet! added to cart.
> 
> ...


If you go all in I’m really happy with Holo May L2. You can find them at decent prices from time to time. HK dealership has really good prices. If you buy it well it’s excellent value.


----------



## KerrangZ

krude said:


> If you go all in I’m really happy with Holo May L2. You can find them at decent prices from time to time. HK dealership has really good prices. If you buy it well it’s excellent value.


Going all in for me at this moment means the Spring KTE with pre-amp. That's probably the max at the moment so the May's a bit too far out of the budget.


----------



## KerrangZ

Ninja Theory said:


> Hi all. My Soloist 3XP arrived yesterday. I'm really enjoying it. Audio GD R8 is on DAC duties. Edit: In 2 weeks my R7HE DAC will arrive.
> 
> @betula a friend of mine has the Sparkslabs opamps and tells me they are fantastic. He is using 2 of them on the output stage. I bought the Classics and the Sparkslabs but I don't want to roll opamps until I've seen the Soloists soul, if you know what I mean.
> 
> FWIW I have a small fan blowing on the Soloist, it keeps it very cool (I wouldn't even say it's warm to the touch) and I can't really hear the fan blades unless there is no music playing, and even then it's hard to hear it. I guess it's blowing around 10-15db.


Wondering how the soloist sounds with the R7. Have you gotten it yet?


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> Going all in for me at this moment means the Spring KTE with pre-amp. That's probably the max at the moment so the May's a bit too far out of the budget.


Yeah you can really spend some serious cash, thats why i went with L2 when i got a good deal on it, straight into Soloist and HA6a, it has all of the high performance traits of delta sigma, but it's super smooth. Depends how Elite sounds, but you will most likely look for detailed and smooth the same as me with 1266.


----------



## Ninja Theory

KerrangZ said:


> Wondering how the soloist sounds with the R7. Have you gotten it yet?


Yeah had the R7HE for about 2 weeks now. The Soloist sounds absolutely sublime. If anything, the R7 has shown me just what a good amp the Soloist is for the the money. In a pretty happy place with this rig. I'm planning a Susvara purchase in December. Will be interesting to see how it handles the Sus, but for now, all is quite heavenly


----------



## 9bphillips

I am using the lcd x with the soloist 3xp on power amp mode on medium gain. When I use tidal offline there is no static distortion but with uapp there is. Why is that? I don't hear it while music is playing just in between songs.


----------



## aleniola76

Hi everyone, I am thinking of Burson again…
I had HA160 and Soloist (v1) in the past and now I have a chance to get a used conductor V2+ In mint condition at a good price.
I am not interested in the DAC portion because I will use it as a pure headphone amp. To this extent, has anyone had a chance to compare Conductor V2+ vs Solist 3? Headphones are Focal Clear, ZMF Eikon, Audeze LCD2 Classic and Aeon Flow v1 closed

The other option I have is an Audio gd Master 19, but I am bit scared by the massive footprint which may be too big for my set up.

Thanks
Ale


----------



## j0val

I’ve had the Soloist for a couple weeks now and I’m impressed with what it has done for my Empyreans. 

Previously, I was using the Lyr 3. And, while it sounded good, I always felt like something wasn’t clicking into place. Sometimes it was like I was convincing myself to be happy with it. 

The Soloist has added more detail, expanded the soundstage, and generally smoothed out the sound even more. It’s been great and I look forward to listening to music again. There’s something about it that has a great synergy with the Empyreans.


----------



## KerrangZ

j0val said:


> I’ve had the Soloist for a couple weeks now and I’m impressed with what it has done for my Empyreans.
> 
> Previously, I was using the Lyr 3. And, while it sounded good, I always felt like something wasn’t clicking into place. Sometimes it was like I was convincing myself to be happy with it.
> 
> The Soloist has added more detail, expanded the soundstage, and generally smoothed out the sound even more. It’s been great and I look forward to listening to music again. There’s something about it that has a great synergy with the Empyreans.


What dac are you using with it?


----------



## j0val

KerrangZ said:


> What dac are you using with it?



Bifrost 2. Also have a Lokius, but I haven’t felt the need to connect it yet.


----------



## KerrangZ

j0val said:


> Bifrost 2. Also have a Lokius, but I haven’t felt the need to connect it yet.


What sort of music do you listen to and how does the Bifrost sound with the Soloist? I’m after a punch dac and mainly listen to rock, electronic and soundtrack music..


----------



## BattousaiX26

KerrangZ said:


> What sort of music do you listen to and how does the Bifrost sound with the Soloist? I’m after a punch dac and mainly listen to rock, electronic and soundtrack music..


I know you are not asking me but you might wanna look for ifi neo idsd based from the genre you have said.


----------



## centuriones

KerrangZ said:


> What sort of music do you listen to and how does the Bifrost sound with the Soloist? I’m after a punch dac and mainly listen to rock, electronic and soundtrack music..


I know I said it before, but I recommend the Denafrips Pontus II, high quality / price ratio


----------



## KerrangZ

BattousaiX26 said:


> I know you are not asking me but you might wanna look for ifi neo idsd based from the genre you have said.


Thanks! will add that to the list.


centuriones said:


> I know I said it before, but I recommend the Denafrips Pontus II, high quality / price ratio


Thanks! hmm with so many options and the lack of being able to try them out, it's a tough one hey..


----------



## krude

I'd definitely second a decent class R2R. Pontus 2 is getting good reviews it seems in this price bracket.

Yeah not being able to try stuff out sucks ... that's why I mostly buy 2nd hand unless I'm certain I'll be happy with something ... which is almost never. Having said that I got the Soloist new along with the PSU and op amps ... it was a stroke of luck tho that it fits my stack.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Hey Guys, I am already using Soloist 3xp with Supercharger paired with Qutest and VC. Do you think there will be any noticeable sound improvement by changing vivid opamps to Sparkos or Staccato ?


----------



## KerrangZ

krude said:


> I'd definitely second a decent class R2R. Pontus 2 is getting good reviews it seems in this price bracket.
> 
> Yeah not being able to try stuff out sucks ... that's why I mostly buy 2nd hand unless I'm certain I'll be happy with something ... which is almost never. Having said that I got the Soloist new along with the PSU and op amps ... it was a stroke of luck tho that it fits my stack.


Funny thing is the only dacs I can try are the Holos. Everything else I listed, I can’t.. 😒


----------



## krude

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Hey Guys, I am already using Soloist 3xp with Supercharger paired with Qutest and VC. Do you think there will be any noticeable sound improvement by changing vivid opamps to Sparkos or Staccato ?


I can only talk about Classics and Sparkos, I would experiment with them if you like less top end and more midrange / bottom end. It's a fun thing to try. Quality wise for me it's more fine tuning of the FR rather than a jump up in quality itself.


----------



## krude

KerrangZ said:


> Funny thing is the only dacs I can try are the Holos. Everything else I listed, I can’t.. 😒


Try the Holo dacs then


----------



## centuriones

I apologize for the English.
For years I listened to dac delta sigma hearing about r2r dacs, then I decided to buy one (Audio GD R2R R11), even if entry level it opened up a world, another way of listening to music, less digital, more musical, warm , analog. At this point I decided to buy a better r2r dac and, after countless searches, I decided to buy the Pontus II. Since then I have been listening to music as I always wanted, I will never go back to deltta / sigma dacs again. If you love listening to music as if you were listening to LPs with that analogue sound, warm, detailed, that drags you when you close your eyes, you go on an R2R dac, you decide the brand, the important thing is that it is of quality.


----------



## j0val

KerrangZ said:


> What sort of music do you listen to and how does the Bifrost sound with the Soloist? I’m after a punch dac and mainly listen to rock, electronic and soundtrack music..



I listen to almost everything. If you’re looking for a punch DAC, I don’t think the Bifrost would be it. It’s more of a syrupy smooth DAC that adds some weight to the sound (no punchy-ness though).


----------



## alekc

KerrangZ said:


> What sort of music do you listen to and how does the Bifrost sound with the Soloist? I’m after a punch dac and mainly listen to rock, electronic and soundtrack music..


@KerrangZ For rock, electronic and soundtracks I would rather select dac with amp and 3d and xbass features if we would limit the discussion to ifi product range. Xbass is a feature I am missing with Soloist when comparing to Pro iCan or even micro iCan SE.


----------



## LLee7582

Just purchased the Soloist and very interested in using it as a preamp to my 2 channel set up. I have a Hegel H190 which has limited line inputs. After dedicating inputs for hometheater receiver, turntable, and SACD transport, I only have the XLR balanced input left which leads me to connecting the Soloist to it and using it as a Preamp. I'm using the Chord Qutest as an external DAC. This solution is ideal because I don't have to reconnect the dac everytime I want to switch from listening to HP to 2 Channel. Anyone have impressions of the Soloist as a Preamp? Is my proposed solution a good idea in terms of sound? Just wanted to see if anyone here has any experience in this regard. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pashmeister

LLee7582 said:


> Just purchased the Soloist and very interested in using it as a preamp to my 2 channel set up. I have a Hegel H190 which has limited line inputs. After dedicating inputs for hometheater receiver, turntable, and SACD transport, I only have the XLR balanced input left which leads me to connecting the Soloist to it and using it as a Preamp. I'm using the Chord Qutest as an external DAC. This solution is ideal because I don't have to reconnect the dac everytime I want to switch from listening to HP to 2 Channel. Anyone have impressions of the Soloist as a Preamp? Is my proposed solution a good idea in terms of sound? Just wanted to see if anyone here has any experience in this regard. Thanks in advance.


When I asked Burson if GT had an amp mode like the current soloist, they said no because the GT‘s preamp mode is significantly better than the current soloist, and is ideal; no need to use a separate pre for GT while 3X can be improved by a diff preamp. I think this means that perhaps using the current soloist 3X as a preamp is not the best approach.


----------



## BattousaiX26

LLee7582 said:


> Just purchased the Soloist and very interested in using it as a preamp to my 2 channel set up. I have a Hegel H190 which has limited line inputs. After dedicating inputs for hometheater receiver, turntable, and SACD transport, I only have the XLR balanced input left which leads me to connecting the Soloist to it and using it as a Preamp. I'm using the Chord Qutest as an external DAC. This solution is ideal because I don't have to reconnect the dac everytime I want to switch from listening to HP to 2 Channel. Anyone have impressions of the Soloist as a Preamp? Is my proposed solution a good idea in terms of sound? Just wanted to see if anyone here has any experience in this regard. Thanks in advance.


This review might be able to help you


----------



## LLee7582

BattousaiX26 said:


> This review might be able to help you


thanks…this is the video that made me want to try it as a preamp in my system…just wanted to see if anyone here had any experience with it
[/QUOTE]


----------



## David222

BattousaiX26 said:


> I know you are not asking me but you might wanna look for ifi neo idsd based from the genre you have said.



I'd strongly consider the MHDT Orchid or Pagoda over the Potus 2.  They're Tubed + true NOS.  Musical, Detailed and smooth.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy (Oct 20, 2021)

I set up my Soloist for the first time yesterday. I think mine may be defective. Anyone else have problems when pressing the dial in order to enter menus /select options? Right now I can't enter the gain menu (or other sub menus, only the main menu using the dedicated button) to change the setting.

EDIT: I'm dealing with the issue with customer services. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

General question about the Soloist (and possibly other Class A amps) - given how hot they run, is it safe to keep it stacked on top of a dac or amp like the Denafrips Ares ii or the THX 789? Or does that risk damaging  the DAC or other amp?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I set up my Soloist for the first time yesterday. I think mine may be defective. Anyone else have problems when pressing the dial in order to enter menus /select options? Right now I can't enter the gain menu (or other sub menus, only the main menu using the dedicated button) to change the setting.
> 
> EDIT: I'm dealing with the issue with customer services. Fingers crossed.


I think you might be in headphone power amp mode. Just hold the menu button for 15  seconds.


----------



## qsk78

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> General question about the Soloist (and possibly other Class A amps) - given how hot they run, is it safe to keep it stacked on top of a dac or amp like the Denafrips Ares ii or the THX 789? Or does that risk damaging  the DAC or other amp?


I use cool stands https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...0-volume-control.941047/page-99#post-16558023 ,   just to be on a safe side and it looks cool


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

BattousaiX26 said:


> I think you might be in headphone power amp mode. Just hold the menu button for 15  seconds.


Thanks for the suggestion but no joy. It has gone in and out of bypass mode. But still no response when I press the dial when I am in the menu mode


----------



## NehPets

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> General question about the Soloist (and possibly other Class A amps) - given how hot they run, is it safe to keep it stacked on top of a dac or amp like the Denafrips Ares ii or the THX 789? Or does that risk damaging  the DAC or other amp?


As long as the local ambient doesn't get above 70 C, you should be OK.


----------



## krude

NehPets said:


> As long as the local ambient doesn't get above 70 C, you should be OK.


Mine does great as a heater during winter months 😅


----------



## alekc

krude said:


> Mine does great as a heater during winter months 😅


And with cool stands it even looks line one too


----------



## LLee7582

General question... why do certain mid and hi end headphone amps include preamp features? What is the benefit and purpose? Just curious.


----------



## rmsanger (Oct 21, 2021)

LLee7582 said:


> General question... why do certain mid and hi end headphone amps include preamp features? What is the benefit and purpose? Just curious.



I use my burson soloist 3XP as a pre-amp for my tube HP amp (Auris) and my active speakers.   It provides volume control when listening to headphones out of the Soloist, hps out of the auris, and through my speakers.  I will also say the sound quality from the auris is improved with the soloist in the chain compared to Dac -> tube amp and the active monitors are also improved.

The only thing I don't care for from the Burson is steps 51, 52, 53 in the volume control but other than that it's a fantastic device.


Here's a picture of my desktop... I've since moved out the Holo Mammoth KTE amp and put the Soloist in it's place if a visual helps.


----------



## 9bphillips

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Hey Guys, I am already using Soloist 3xp with Supercharger paired with Qutest and VC. Do you think there will be any noticeable sound improvement by changing vivid opamps to Sparkos or Staccato ?


That is the exact set up I am shooting for. Right now I'm running my lcd x 2021 through the Soloist 3xp with my dx300 in line out 4.4mm. It sounds great. I have been interested in the VC for a while now. I just got the soloist and now I'm really wanting more headphones and a dac. I can't wait to hear what other cans sound like on the soloist. The lcd x improved big time from listening to them with dx300 amp 12 to Soloist. I only listen to my iem's at work. At home I can't wait to get my headphones on. How do you like your setup? Do you think the qutest is worth the almost $1945 asking price?  Does the VC sound great with the Soloist? I'm sure it does. Seems like they would pair well from the reviews I've read.


----------



## Blackbriar0216 (Oct 21, 2021)

9bphillips said:


> That is the exact set up I am shooting for. Right now I'm running my lcd x 2021 through the Soloist 3xp with my dx300 in line out 4.4mm. It sounds great. I have been interested in the VC for a while now. I just got the soloist and now I'm really wanting more headphones and a dac. I can't wait to hear what other cans sound like on the soloist. The lcd x improved big time from listening to them with dx300 amp 12 to Soloist. I only listen to my iem's at work. At home I can't wait to get my headphones on. How do you like your setup? Do you think the qutest is worth the almost $1945 asking price?  Does the VC sound great with the Soloist? I'm sure it does. Seems like they would pair well from the reviews I've read.


Hey, I love VC- Qutest pairing. When I first heard VC, i found them bit dark sounding ( not to the level of some lcds). Coming from bright headphones like Arya, it did get little time to get used to the sound of VC. After all they are two different headphones. My sound signature preference is airy, lots of separation between instruments, bit towards bright side I would say. To achieve all that, I did upgrade stock cable to Pure silver one from Lavricables. It is called grand. Pads make huge difference as well. So far, my best pads is Auteur hybrid. Qutest have amazing clarity at its pricepoint and great for its separation, sound-staging and 3d sound. It pairs really well with VC and Burson soloist. I also upgraded usb cable from audioquest forest to Carbon. Another little upgrade in micro details of sound. For soloist, their supercharger psu is a must though. At the moment, I am going to try out IFI ipower X psu for chord Qutest. So yeah, I love the whole system synergy so far. I don’t think, I can find VC alternative among closed backs. Do definitely try soloist if you can with VC before buying. I did buy lots of used gears to try and find the ones I was going to stick around with and finally bought all of my current gears first hand. That way you can still sell it withoug loosing much if you dont like it anyway. There is a long waiting time for VC usually. I was lucky to get it within a week as somebody cancelled the order and I was next in line.


----------



## BattousaiX26

rmsanger said:


> I use my burson soloist 3XP as a pre-amp for my tube HP amp (Auris) and my active speakers.   It provides volume control when listening to headphones out of the Soloist, hps out of the auris, and through my speakers.  I will also say the sound quality from the auris is improved with the soloist in the chain compared to Dac -> tube amp and the active monitors are also improved.
> 
> The only thing I don't care for from the Burson is steps 51, 52, 53 in the volume control but other than that it's a fantastic device.
> 
> ...


You can request for volume chip which eliminates the volume jump from those ranges.


----------



## 9bphillips (Oct 22, 2021)

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Hey, I love VC- Qutest pairing. When I first heard VC, i found them bit dark sounding ( not to the level of some lcds). Coming from bright headphones like Arya, it did get little time to get used to the sound of VC. After all they are two different headphones. My sound signature preference is airy, lots of separation between instruments, bit towards bright side I would say. To achieve all that, I did upgrade stock cable to Pure silver one from Lavricables. It is called grand. Pads make huge difference as well. So far, my best pads is Auteur hybrid. Qutest have amazing clarity at its pricepoint and great for its separation, sound-staging and 3d sound. It pairs really well with VC and Burson soloist. I also upgraded usb cable from audioquest forest to Carbon. Another little upgrade in micro details of sound. For soloist, their supercharger psu is a must though. At the moment, I am going to try out IFI ipower X psu for chord Qutest. So yeah, I love the whole system synergy so far. I don’t think, I can find VC alternative among closed backs. Do definitely try soloist if you can with VC before buying. I did buy lots of used gears to try and find the ones I was going to stick around with and finally bought all of my current gears first hand. That way you can still sell it withoug loosing much if you dont like it anyway. There is a long waiting time for VC usually. I was lucky to get it within a week as somebody cancelled the order and I was next in line.


Unfortunately I can't try anything out. I don't have any hifi shops or anyone else that is into this hobby near me. It will have to be a blind buy based on reviews. From what I understand the VC and Qutest sound right up my alley. Everything I have owned I bought blind. So far I have enjoyed every purchase. I wish I could try things out but instead I just make purchases on websites that have great return policies. I usually buy from Headphones.com, audio 46, and moon audio. So far I've only sent back Dan Clark aeon 2 noire because of fit issues and a black dragon cable because it shorted out at the 4.4mm plug. I didn't get money back on either. Got a new cable and traded the aeon 2 noire in on a dx300.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

9bphillips said:


> Unfortunately I can't try anything out. I don't have any hifi shops or anyone else that is into this hobby near me. It will have to be a blind buy based on reviews. From what I understand the VC and Qutest sound right up my alley. Everything I have owned I bought blind. So far I have enjoyed every purchase. I wish I could try things out but instead I just make purchases on websites that have great return policies. I usually buy from Headphones.com, audio 46, and moon audio. So far I've only sent back Dan Clark aeon 2 noire because of fit issues and a black dragon cable because it shorted out at the 4.4mm plug. I didn't get money back on either. Got a new cable and traded the aeon 2 noire in on a dx300.


As long as you are okay with bit warmer sound signature from VC, its a great pair up. Good luck.


----------



## Capunk

I'm currently listening at 65-75 high gain with Diana V2, is that normal? 
Normally I listen on 55-65 med gain with HD800, but med gain volume feel so low with V2.


----------



## rmsanger

Capunk said:


> I'm currently listening at 65-75 high gain with Diana V2, is that normal?
> Normally I listen on 55-65 med gain with HD800, but med gain volume feel so low with V2.


yep was just listening to Foreigner @70 on high gain with my Phi TC so in ballpark.


----------



## krude

rmsanger said:


> yep was just listening to Foreigner @70 on high gain with my Phi TC so in ballpark.


Depends on your input so the level / voltage coming from your source. I listen to 1266 TC between 35 and 55 with 55 being hearing loss levels. I’m using a balanced DAC, I had to crank it up to 80 when using RCA from a portable player


----------



## rmsanger

krude said:


> Depends on your input so the level / voltage coming from your source. I listen to 1266 TC between 35 and 55 with 55 being hearing loss levels. I’m using a balanced DAC, I had to crank it up to 80 when using RCA from a portable player


I’m running it balanced from Holo spring KTE 



> The discrete output stage is working in pure class A. The output voltage is 2.5 Vrms for single ended output and 5 Vrms for balanced output.


----------



## krude (Oct 23, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> I’m running it balanced from Holo spring KTE


Wow, ok, it’s the same as May I’m running. How strange. I’m literally reaching hearing loss / uncomfortable levels around 55 …

I guess you’re setting the digital output to be close to 0 db right?


----------



## rmsanger

I need to check this


----------



## Melting735

Question for ppl who pair soloist with composer. Do you use pre-amp on both unit at the same time?

I feel it sounds a bit weird when I use composer pre-out and soloist headphone amp mode together. But if composer on dac mode, or soloist on power amp mode, then it sounds good.

Anyone else have this issue? Or it's just my psychological issue?


----------



## David222

rmsanger said:


> I use my burson soloist 3XP as a pre-amp for my tube HP amp (Auris) and my active speakers.   It provides volume control when listening to headphones out of the Soloist, hps out of the auris, and through my speakers.  I will also say the sound quality from the auris is improved with the soloist in the chain compared to Dac -> tube amp and the active monitors are also improved.
> 
> The only thing I don't care for from the Burson is steps 51, 52, 53 in the volume control but other than that it's a fantastic device.
> 
> ...



Nice Auris !!!


----------



## Pashmeister

Melting735 said:


> Question for ppl who pair soloist with composer. Do you use pre-amp on both unit at the same time?
> 
> I feel it sounds a bit weird when I use composer pre-out and soloist headphone amp mode together. But if composer on dac mode, or soloist on power amp mode, then it sounds good.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue? Or it's just my psychological issue?


I expect that having both on preamp mode adds more elements to the signal chain resulting in a decrease in transparency. Putting the soloist on amp mode would lift a layer of veil, imo.


----------



## betula

I purchased the Super Charger for my Soloist 3XP. To my ears it does exactly what it says on the box: _"better micro-details, better macro-dynamics, more impactful sound with a bigger and deeper soundstage". "More acoustic information in the air between instruments and vocalists." _This latter statement must equal to better instrument separation.

Of course, every audio system, headphones and ears are different, so YMMV. I just thought I share my own findings.


----------



## rmsanger

betula said:


> I purchased the Super Charger for my Soloist 3XP. To my ears it does exactly what it says on the box: _"better micro-details, better macro-dynamics, more impactful sound with a bigger and deeper soundstage". "More acoustic information in the air between instruments and vocalists." _This latter statement must equal to better instrument separation.
> 
> Of course, every audio system, headphones and ears are different, so YMMV. I just thought I share my own findings.



i know it’s impossible to put a # on it but would you say the difference is significant or insignifican?


----------



## betula

rmsanger said:


> i know it’s impossible to put a # on it but would you say the difference is significant or insignifican?


What is significant to one person is insignificant to another. To me the improvement was immediately and clearly noticeable.


----------



## LLee7582

j0val said:


> I’ve had the Soloist for a couple weeks now and I’m impressed with what it has done for my Empyreans.
> 
> Previously, I was using the Lyr 3. And, while it sounded good, I always felt like something wasn’t clicking into place. Sometimes it was like I was convincing myself to be happy with it.
> 
> The Soloist has added more detail, expanded the soundstage, and generally smoothed out the sound even more. It’s been great and I look forward to listening to music again. There’s something about it that has a great synergy with the Empyreans.


I too have the Lyr3 and the soloist... at this point I enjoy both and wanted to know what tube you were using with the Lyr3?


----------



## j0val

LLee7582 said:


> I too have the Lyr3 and the soloist... at this point I enjoy both and wanted to know what tube you were using with the Lyr3?


 Nice. I’m using the stock tube and a Shuguang Treasure. 

What are your thoughts between the two amps?


----------



## Capunk

betula said:


> I purchased the Super Charger for my Soloist 3XP. To my ears it does exactly what it says on the box: _"better micro-details, better macro-dynamics, more impactful sound with a bigger and deeper soundstage". "More acoustic information in the air between instruments and vocalists." _This latter statement must equal to better instrument separation.
> 
> Of course, every audio system, headphones and ears are different, so YMMV. I just thought I share my own findings.


Have you A-B tested this? I understand the subjectivity of this hobby but a good objective observation will help to decide the purchase.


----------



## betula

Capunk said:


> Have you A-B tested this? I understand the subjectivity of this hobby but a good objective observation will help to decide the purchase.


It is kind of difficult to A/B test a power cord without having two of the same amps, but yes a few times I tried to swap the cable as quick as possible.


----------



## BattousaiX26 (Oct 26, 2021)

betula said:


> I purchased the Super Charger for my Soloist 3XP. To my ears it does exactly what it says on the box: _"better micro-details, better macro-dynamics, more impactful sound with a bigger and deeper soundstage". "More acoustic information in the air between instruments and vocalists." _This latter statement must equal to better instrument separation.
> 
> Of course, every audio system, headphones and ears are different, so YMMV. I just thought I share my own findings.


Same for me as well. One thing that was not said though in the box is how the details of sound seems to have like more continuity if that make sense and also like its faster that doesn't need to breath to release the sound. Hard to describe and I believe one must experience first.


----------



## betula

I recently had the opportunity to try some other SS and hybrid amps in the £1000-2000 price range. 
A review of the new iFi iCan Signature is also coming up in the next few weeks.

I still think the 3XP is quite unique. IMO the volume stage bypass mode (power amp mode) is what really makes it stand out as well as a slightly warmer/more natural tone versus other SS amps I have heard. IMO the volume bypass mode makes the 3XP compete with 50% more expensive amps due to the additional clarity and dynamics it gains from 'not having' a volume circuit. 

Other amps in this price range can sound slightly thicker, pretty much equally dynamic or detailed. The 3XP has this sweet and lifelike tonality that you can usually only get from tube amps but at the cost of details and other technical nuances.

The 3XP to me sounds sweeter and more lifelike than any other SS amp I tried so far, yet it sounds more dynamic, cleaner and more detailed than any tube amps I have heard. (Remember, I use volume bypass mode here.) The 3XP definitely brings the best of both worlds to the table better than some hybrid amps do. The 3XP is obviously leaning a bit towards the SS sound but this must be the most organic SS sound I have ever heard. Not simply warmer and thicker like the Taurus MKII, but more 'organic'. Perhaps we could call the 3XP's sound a bit leaner compared to the Taurus MKII or iCan Pro but this slightly leaner sound also increases the perception of airiness and space.

The 3XP displays just a spectacular balance of technicalities and an unusually organic and dynamic class-A sound which I really enjoy these days.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

I agree. Which Dac do you use?


----------



## betula

Blackbriar0216 said:


> I agree. Which Dac do you use?


Currently I use RME ADI-2.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Its a great DAC.


----------



## LLee7582

j0val said:


> Nice. I’m using the stock tube and a Shuguang Treasure.
> 
> What are your thoughts between the two amps?


I love them both... was honestly surprised at how well the Lyr 3 is performing in comparison to the Soloist


----------



## 9bphillips

Does anyone use a dx300 with the soloist? I have volume control with my dx300 no matter if I'm in power amp mode or not? I thought I should only have control over the volume with the Dac in power amp mode.


----------



## betula

9bphillips said:


> Does anyone use a dx300 with the soloist? I have volume control with my dx300 no matter if I'm in power amp mode or not? I thought I should only have control over the volume with the Dac in power amp mode.


You can always change volume on the DAC, but if the volume is controlled by the amp, your DAC should be set on a certain/static output level (+13dBu in case of my ADI-2) to achieve maximum performance.
It has been many years since I used a DAP as a DAC, but as I recall there was a specific setting for this scenario which disabled volume control on the DAP. I am not sure how the DX300 works in this regard, but I would definitely try to avoid using any DAP as a DAC with an amp like the 3XP. 
You could probably easily get a better sounding standalone desktop DAC for half the price of the DX300.


----------



## 9bphillips

betula said:


> You can always change volume on the DAC, but if the volume is controlled by the amp, your DAC should be set on a certain/static output level (+13dBu in case of my ADI-2) to achieve maximum performance.
> It has been many years since I used a DAP as a DAC, but as I recall there was a specific setting for this scenario which disabled volume control on the DAP. I am not sure how the DX300 works in this regard, but I would definitely try to avoid using any DAP as a DAC with an amp like the 3XP.
> You could probably easily get a better sounding standalone desktop DAC for half the price of the DX300.


Ok I misunderstood before then. The only time the amp doesn't have volume control is in power amp mode but the Dac always has it. Gotcha. The dx300 amp 12 actually does pretty well as a dac but I know a dedicated dac would give me more. I plan on getting a chord qutest eventually. I have heard lots of good things about that pairing. It sounds like from reviews that the soloist paired with the qutest would fall in line with what I am looking for  Unfortunately I can't test equipment out before purchasing though. So far I don't regret any purchases. I really do my research before making a purchase and I try to buy from places that have great return policies. Do you have any dac suggestions?


----------



## betula

9bphillips said:


> Ok I misunderstood before then. The only time the amp doesn't have volume control is in power amp mode but the Dac always has it. Gotcha. The dx300 amp 12 actually does pretty well as a dac but I know a dedicated dac would give me more. I plan on getting a chord qutest eventually. I have heard lots of good things about that pairing. It sounds like from reviews that the soloist paired with the qutest would fall in line with what I am looking for  Unfortunately I can't test equipment out before purchasing though. So far I don't regret any purchases. I really do my research before making a purchase and I try to buy from places that have great return policies. Do you have any dac suggestions?


The Qutest IMO is an exceptional DAC for the price. I used to own one. But it has no volume control, so you wouldn't be able to use power amp mode on the 3XP. The RME ADI-2 comes close in performance and it has a volume control plus endless options to fine tune the sound.


----------



## Sebbai (Oct 27, 2021)

I just got the Composer 3xp at a reduced price, RME was number 1 on my list because of the EQ. But I have since downloaded system EQ on my Mac, which works great.

And the RME would just mess up the look of my stack


----------



## realmassy

To be honest, the RME is a good DAC, with loads of options, but even a Conductor 3 sounds better. And I mean the DAC part of it. I had both and I’m not missing the RME.


----------



## yolosauce

Quick update on the GT. My dealer said the likely ship date is mid November.


----------



## 9bphillips

betula said:


> The Qutest IMO is an exceptional DAC for the price. I used to own one. But it has no volume control, so you wouldn't be able to use power amp mode on the 3XP. The RME ADI-2 comes close in performance and it has a volume control plus endless options to fine tune the sound.


Forgive me for the newbie question but the qutest would be connected rca but would the dx300 stay hooked up XLR like I have it if I wanted to use it as a source? Then change the settings to RCA


----------



## betula

9bphillips said:


> Forgive me for the newbie question but the qutest would be connected rca but would the dx300 stay hooked up XLR like I have it if I wanted to use it as a source? Then change the settings to RCA


I am not sure what cable you use between your DX300 and 3XP. I am unfamiliar with the DX300. The Qutest only has RCA but a good quality RCA (like in the case of Chord DACs) is often better than a cheaper balanced (XLR) connection.

I guess you could still connect your DX300 as a source to the Qutest via USB. 

I am not sure if this answers your question, but perhaps some more experienced members can chime in.


----------



## 9bphillips

betula said:


> I am not sure what cable you use between your DX300 and 3XP. I am unfamiliar with the DX300. The Qutest only has RCA but a good quality RCA (like in the case of Chord DACs) is often better than a cheaper balanced (XLR) connection.
> 
> I guess you could still connect your DX300 as a source to the Qutest via USB.
> 
> I am not sure if this answers your question, but perhaps some more experienced members can chime in.


I have my dx300 connected by XLR.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Trigger warning - I'm gonna put out what I think is going to be an unpopular take but I'm doing this not to offend anyone, but to ask for advice.

I've just spent the last hour switching between my Soloist 3XP with supercharger and a regular old THX 789. Both are hooked up to a Denafrips Aries II. Started this experiment with Focal Clears then switched to Aryas which are known to be amp dependant.

*I cannot hear a difference between the two amps - not in tonality, clarity, stage... Nada.*

I'm wondering what I just spent three / four times the price of the thx for.

A couple of points. I assume I'm using the stock Op-Amps. I haven't opened it yet but will soon as I have a faulty select button in then soloist volume dial. Burson are sending me a replacement part. Will see how that goes.

Back to the main point/question, if there is a difference between the Soloist and the 789 I really seem to be missing it. Can anyone here who has compared both amps properly (i.e. using the same DAC and headphones) tell me what audible differences you've heard? Song references would be great so I can look out for them.

I was expecting a warm and engaging "class A" sound (whatever that means). As a further test I've hooked up the same DAC and headphones to my Tor Balanced... now that is a warm and engaging experience! Lush!!!

The soloist is my first class A solid state so I'd really like to understand what most people look for in these amps Vs a class D or other class (in addition to differences Vs the 789 from anyone who has run that test).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Melting735

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Trigger warning - I'm gonna put out what I think is going to be an unpopular take but I'm doing this not to offend anyone, but to ask for advice.
> 
> I've just spent the last hour switching between my Soloist 3XP with supercharger and a regular old THX 789. Both are hooked up to a Denafrips Aries II. Started this experiment with Focal Clears then switched to Aryas which are known to be amp dependant.
> 
> ...


I don't think Arya is that amp picky. If you have chance, try brighter music or a brighter pair of headphone like Fostex th900 or 909. These are unbearable to listen when pairing with thx789.


----------



## krude

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Trigger warning - I'm gonna put out what I think is going to be an unpopular take but I'm doing this not to offend anyone, but to ask for advice.
> 
> I've just spent the last hour switching between my Soloist 3XP with supercharger and a regular old THX 789. Both are hooked up to a Denafrips Aries II. Started this experiment with Focal Clears then switched to Aryas which are known to be amp dependant.
> 
> ...


I went from SMSL SP400 on THX888 to the Soloist and the difference in the top end, definition, dynamics etc. is big. SP400 is not a bad amp by any means, but the sound stage, speed, clarity on the Soloist were a huge step up, so much so that I forked out for the GT pre-order a few days ago.

Anyway, I was testing those amps using 1266 TCs so maybe on less sensitive sets the difference would be smaller or even negligible. In any case, use your ears and theres no point having expensive gear if it doesn't sound any better than less expensive gear. It all comes down to the system you have, music you listen to, your listening habits, expectations etc. If it doesn't sound any better send it back and save some cash.


----------



## betula

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Trigger warning - I'm gonna put out what I think is going to be an unpopular take but I'm doing this not to offend anyone, but to ask for advice.
> 
> I've just spent the last hour switching between my Soloist 3XP with supercharger and a regular old THX 789. Both are hooked up to a Denafrips Aries II. Started this experiment with Focal Clears then switched to Aryas which are known to be amp dependant.
> 
> ...


Listen to the 3xp exclusively for a week and then go back to the Thx789. 
Also try 'headphone power amp mode' on the 3xp.


----------



## 9bphillips

Wow I didn't realize there was such a big difference between single ended and balanced on the Soloist! I just decided to try my stock cable for my lcd x and I had to crank the volume way up.


----------



## 9bphillips

Can anyone tell me what they thought after using the supercharger? Did you hear immediate changes within the sound? My supercharger reached me today and I got very little listening time in because I ha e to go to work but I immediately noticed a smoother presentation and better dynamics. I didn't have to turn the volume up as much it seems. So far so good in the short amount of time I have been able to listen.


----------



## betula

9bphillips said:


> Can anyone tell me what they thought after using the supercharger? Did you hear immediate changes within the sound? My supercharger reached me today and I got very little listening time in because I ha e to go to work but I immediately noticed a smoother presentation and better dynamics. I didn't have to turn the volume up as much it seems. So far so good in the short amount of time I have been able to listen.


If you use the search function you can find several impressions about the Super Charger in this thread.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

9bphillips said:


> Can anyone tell me what they thought after using the supercharger? Did you hear immediate changes within the sound? My supercharger reached me today and I got very little listening time in because I ha e to go to work but I immediately noticed a smoother presentation and better dynamics. I didn't have to turn the volume up as much it seems. So far so good in the short amount of time I have been able to listen.


Immediate improvements to me were tighter bass, increase in gain and  blacker background which in my opinion gave me a bigger sense in soundstage.


----------



## 9bphillips

Turkeysaurus said:


> Immediate improvements to me were tighter bass, increase in gain and  blacker background which in my opinion gave me a bigger sense in soundstage.


I got very little time with the supercharger before I had to go to work. It seems like everytime I get something new, work causes me to delay a proper listening session! Lol. I definitely noticed the gain, dynamics, and a smoother presentation. I only listened to some of the newest Tool album so tomorrow I will have to try some different genres to see if I can pick up any more changes. So far so good. I have to say I honestly was expecting to have to strain or convince myself of the impact it would have but it is clear from the get go that there are some good changes to the sound of the soloist.


----------



## nickolus442034

I had some questions about the headphone amp power mode and whether a topping A90 would be suitable to use as a preamp, I guess more so about how preamps would affect the sound. I don't know why knowledge in this topic of preamps and sound coloration is very hard to find, but would an A90 color/hinder the sound in preamp mode? I know some preamps go for thousands but a lot of people just say it's for the amount of ins/outs and quality of life features, but I've seen ones with tubes and everything so that's likely not true. Also would there be an inherent downside with using amps in preamp mode? Seems kind ludicrous the pre90 is twice the price of the A90 if not.

I guess my main question also comes down to whether it's worth using this setup or just going straight from the DAC into the soloist 3x.


----------



## BattousaiX26

For those looking with measurements of soloist with the super charger, this site might help https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/


----------



## Taz777

BattousaiX26 said:


> For those looking with measurements of soloist with the super charger, this site might help https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/


Is there a comparison between non-supercharger vs supercharger for a relative comparison?


----------



## BattousaiX26

Taz777 said:


> Is there a comparison between non-supercharger vs supercharger for a relative comparison?


----------



## mynamesjeff

Put my order in for the supercharger.. Hope it's a worthy upgrade!


----------



## 9bphillips

mynamesjeff said:


> Put my order in for the supercharger.. Hope it's a worthy upgrade!


It is. I heard an immediate difference. Blacker background, tighter bass, more dynamics and an overall smoother presentation. I'm not just trying to hype up a product I bought either. Let us know what you think after you get the supercharger in.


----------



## Blackbriar0216 (Nov 7, 2021)

mynamesjeff said:


> Put my order in for the supercharger.. Hope it's a worthy upgrade!


In my experience with qutest, soloist and verite closed, it was very much worthy upgrade. Incremental upgrade but noticeable. If you like open sound, great soundstage and Instrument separation with great micro details, Changing xlr or RCA interconnect to Pure Silver will even give you more noticeable sound upgrade in aforementioned areas. Changing from copper or Silver plated copper headphone cable to pure silver does the same thing. Ofcourse provided if you dont have bright headphones, dac or amp already in your system set up.


----------



## BattousaiX26

mynamesjeff said:


> Put my order in for the supercharger.. Hope it's a worthy upgrade!


It is, you won't regret the purchase especially if you are treble sensitive person.


----------



## Melting735

I use composer with soloist. Do you guys think there is need to get supercharger for composer too?


----------



## qsk78

Melting735 said:


> I use composer with soloist. Do you guys think there is need to get supercharger for composer too?


It makes sense. I have two superchargers)


----------



## Taz777

Does anyone know the standby power consumption of the Burson Soloist 3XP?

With energy prices in the UK rising to record levels over the next year, I'm going around my house and switching off any electrical item that I am not actively using. I think the 3XP uses negligible energy when in standby mode (blue light showing) as it's cold to the touch so I think I can leave it in standby mode and not worry about the energy consumption.


----------



## 9bphillips

Taz777 said:


> Does anyone know the standby power consumption of the Burson Soloist 3XP?
> 
> With energy prices in the UK rising to record levels over the next year, I'm going around my house and switching off any electrical item that I am not actively using. I think the 3XP uses negligible energy when in standby mode (blue light showing) as it's cold to the touch so I think I can leave it in standby mode and not worry about the energy consumption.


I think you will be fine with the Soloist in stand by mode.


----------



## jurumal (Nov 9, 2021)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Trigger warning - I'm gonna put out what I think is going to be an unpopular take but I'm doing this not to offend anyone, but to ask for advice.
> 
> I've just spent the last hour switching between my Soloist 3XP with supercharger and a regular old THX 789. Both are hooked up to a Denafrips Aries II. Started this experiment with Focal Clears then switched to Aryas which are known to be amp dependant.
> 
> ...


I think class A is often associated with a warmer character but not all Class A amps share this sonic character, just like not all Tube amps are warm sounding per se. Jot 2, for example, is class A but sounds closer to the neutral-sounding THX 789 which is class D, but A90 sounds much warmer than 789 which is also class D.

I actually have both amps in question and an Arya V2. It can be kinda difficult to hear the stage differences between amps with Arya since it's already a wide staging headphone. The differences in stage are a little easier to hear through a HE6SE.

A song I had picked apart and would like to share as an example is "Flowers" by GeeJay. I volume matched 789 and Soloist to the vocalist's sustained note from 2:28-2:32 as close as possible. From the chorus (0:59 to 1:19), you can hear the bass on 3XP has more weight and texture. You can also hear the decay of the piano a little better through 3XP, whereas the 789 "hides" the decay a little more and thus gets lost in the background. Second verse (1:19 to 1:39) there's a little synth you can hear riffing above (and possibly slightly to the right of) the vocalists position. The leading edge of each note is blunted in the 789, smearing the movement between notes. On the Soloist, the leading edges are better defined and effectively makes it sound like it isn't buried in the background.  Second pre-chorus (1:38 to 1:48) there's a certain timbre to the bass synth stabs that sound different between each note, whereas each note sounds texturally similar as the next on the 789. Finally, at the piano solo at the end of the song (2:08-2:49), you can appreciate the piano's decay better on Soloist and again has better reproduction of the leading edge here; most evidently with the piano's lower notes being played with the pianists left hand. Towards the end of the solo as the pianist hits higher notes (2:37-2:48), the 789 sounds thinner and dynamically cannot keep up with the song, whereas the Soloist conveys the piano's crescendo more accurately with weight and cleanliness of each note.

I have to say the differences between amps can be subtle a lot of the time but whether that difference justifies the price difference is up to each listener individually. I hope this comparison has been helpful.


Blackbriar0216 said:


> In my experience with qutest, soloist and verite closed, it was very much worthy upgrade. Incremental upgrade but noticeable. If you like open sound, great soundstage and Instrument separation with great micro details, Changing xlr or RCA interconnect to Pure Silver will even give you more noticeable sound upgrade in aforementioned areas. Changing from copper or Silver plated copper headphone cable to pure silver does the same thing. Ofcourse provided if you dont have bright headphones, dac or amp already in your system set up.


I like how I'm not the only one with a Qutest / Soloist combo and am upgrading from a 789.


BattousaiX26 said:


> It is, you won't regret the purchase especially if you are treble sensitive person.


The only downside of the Soloist to my ears is the emphasized treble. I usually hear it in "trap hi-hats" and sometimes in snare drums. Does the Super Charger alleviate the "emphasis" to these areas?


----------



## Blackbriar0216

jurumal said:


> I think class A is often associated with a warmer character but not all Class A amps share this sonic character, just like not all Tube amps are warm sounding per se. Jot 2, for example, is class A but sounds closer to the neutral-sounding THX 789 which is class D, but A90 sounds much warmer than 789 which is also class D.
> 
> I actually have both amps in question and an Arya V2. It can be kinda difficult to hear the stage differences between amps with Arya since it's already a wide staging headphone. The differences in stage are a little easier to hear through a HE6SE.
> 
> ...


Best way to feel the effect of Supercharger on treble harshness is by using DT770 pro. It is V shaped headphone with really piercing highs on some songs. Use of supercharger with the DT770 pro makes highs smooth but detailed at the same time.


----------



## BattousaiX26

jurumal said:


> I think class A is often associated with a warmer character but not all Class A amps share this sonic character, just like not all Tube amps are warm sounding per se. Jot 2, for example, is class A but sounds closer to the neutral-sounding THX 789 which is class D, but A90 sounds much warmer than 789 which is also class D.
> 
> I actually have both amps in question and an Arya V2. It can be kinda difficult to hear the stage differences between amps with Arya since it's already a wide staging headphone. The differences in stage are a little easier to hear through a HE6SE.
> 
> ...


For me yes, it is a lot smoother across the entire frequency. This is with my He1000 v1 and ad2000x.


----------



## NeedtoBurn

jurumal said:


> I think class A is often associated with a warmer character but not all Class A amps share this sonic character, just like not all Tube amps are warm sounding per se. Jot 2, for example, is class A but sounds closer to the neutral-sounding THX 789 which is class D, but A90 sounds much warmer than 789 which is also class D.
> 
> I actually have both amps in question and an Arya V2. It can be kinda difficult to hear the stage differences between amps with Arya since it's already a wide staging headphone. The differences in stage are a little easier to hear through a HE6SE.
> 
> ...





jurumal said:


> I think class A is often associated with a warmer character but not all Class A amps share this sonic character, just like not all Tube amps are warm sounding per se. Jot 2, for example, is class A but sounds closer to the neutral-sounding THX 789 which is class D, but A90 sounds much warmer than 789 which is also class D.
> 
> I actually have both amps in question and an Arya V2. It can be kinda difficult to hear the stage differences between amps with Arya since it's already a wide staging headphone. The differences in stage are a little easier to hear through a HE6SE.
> 
> ...


I am using the Super Charger with the Soloist 3XP with the Composer 3XP (stock power supply) and notice less treble peak and slightly improved dynamics with the Arya V2. I had to switch back and forth between the Super Charger and stock power supply for the Soloist to really notice the changes. Before the Super Charger, I had to EQ the Arya in the 6-7khz range to calm the treble peak; otherwise they quickly became fatiguing. I can now listen to the Arya without EQ and not encounter any fatigue. The bass slam has also improved, but I am not certain if this is a result of smoothing out the treble.

I am curious to hear any feedback on using two Super Chargers to power the Composer 3XP and the Soloist 3XP as a stack. I used the Super Charger to power the Composer and the stock power supply with the Soloist (in Headphone Power Amp Mode) and I did not notice as much of an improvement as when used the Super Charger with the Soloist.


----------



## sawindra (Nov 10, 2021)

I use Ferrum Hypsos as power supply.


For I/V stage i use vivid 6 dual op-amps

For LP..i use Orange Dual Op-amps. Why do i prefer the Orange amps ones? because the music sounds more correct, natural and i can listen for hours with engangement and little fatigue.

Burson Solist 3x..requires 4 Orange Dual op-amps.


----------



## Stourmead

Using the Hugo2 / 2go as source&DAC , Soloist is on headphone power amp mode. 
Seriously considering the supercharger 3a but also the classic op amps. 

Would I need 4 and swap out the set, or just two because I'm bypassing the internal volume ?


----------



## sawindra

U need minimum 2.and try the orange op-amps much better than classics u_curve sound


----------



## 9bphillips

I am in need of a dac for my Soloist. I was considering the qutest but I prefer listening to the soloist in power amp mode. I would hate to purchase the qutest and not like the sound without power amp mode. I am considering the denafrips ares, adi dac 2,and the composer. If anyone could help steer me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons? Any suggestions for dac's are welcomed also.


----------



## Stourmead

9bphillips said:


> I am in need of a dac for my Soloist. I was considering the qutest but I prefer listening to the soloist in power amp mode. I would hate to purchase the qutest and not like the sound without power amp mode. I am considering the denafrips ares, adi dac 2,and the composer. If anyone could help steer me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons? Any suggestions for dac's are welcomed also.


I'm using the Hugo2/2go as streaming source and DAC, with the soloist in headphone PA mode. It's got the special sauce !

Would totally consider a ladder DAC on my main rig though so gonna watch this post 🙌🏻


----------



## rhart00 (Nov 11, 2021)

9bphillips said:


> I am in need of a dac for my Soloist. I was considering the qutest but I prefer listening to the soloist in power amp mode. I would hate to purchase the qutest and not like the sound without power amp mode. I am considering the denafrips ares, adi dac 2,and the composer. If anyone could help steer me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons? Any suggestions for dac's are welcomed also.


What's your max budget? Any specifics you are looking for? After a lot of research, I just purchased a Matrix Audio X-Sabre 3 DAC to use as a Roon endpoint with my Soloist 3xp and am very satisfied with it. That said, it is quite a bit costlier than those other DACs you mention.


----------



## 9bphillips

rhart00 said:


> What's your max budget? Any specifics you are looking for? After a lot of research, I just purchased a Matrix Audio X-Sabre 3 DAC to use as a Roon endpoint with my Soloist 3xp and am very satisfied with it. That said, it is quite a bit costlier than those other DACs you mention.


Max budget is about $1500.


----------



## nickolus442034

can confirm here on the supercharger, just got mine. it's not something you need to A/B to find imo, its immediately noticeable. this isnt a crazy upgrade but it has the amp sounding exactly how it should, versus before where there was something not quite right. gets rid of that "its a great amp, BUT..." part of the equation. should be something its packaged with tbh, but dont order one without the other imo if you can afford to.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

9bphillips said:


> I am in need of a dac for my Soloist. I was considering the qutest but I prefer listening to the soloist in power amp mode. I would hate to purchase the qutest and not like the sound without power amp mode. I am considering the denafrips ares, adi dac 2,and the composer. If anyone could help steer me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons? Any suggestions for dac's are welcomed also.


What sort of sound signature do you like ?


----------



## mynamesjeff (Nov 11, 2021)

My reactions when


mynamesjeff said:


> Put my order in for the supercharger.. Hope it's a worthy upgrade!


OK Got the supercharger today. These represent the different expressions I had when I listened to it.

First receiving it.....Apprehension at spending $440 AUD on the super charger.







After 5 minutes






After 3 hours going through my library







I am freaking impressed. Blacker Background, Much smoother but still an extremely detailed presentation. That hint of glare I get from the soloist listening to female voices such as Lauren Mayberry from CHVRCHES or my beautiful Kpop Girls from TWICE especially after 2 hours gone. like gone. Can now just enjoy the ride.

Didn't believe it would make THAT much of a difference, but for me The Super Charger is a no brainer for me. 

Highly recommend getting it despite the apprehension in the price.


----------



## nickolus442034

9bphillips said:


> I am in need of a dac for my Soloist. I was considering the qutest but I prefer listening to the soloist in power amp mode. I would hate to purchase the qutest and not like the sound without power amp mode. I am considering the denafrips ares, adi dac 2,and the composer. If anyone could help steer me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons? Any suggestions for dac's are welcomed also.


I am using a Bifrost 2. I can see this not being the "right" DAC for everyone, especially if you like orchestral or very nuanced recordings, but these sound absolutely "correct" with the soloist and my empyreans. Significant upgrade over my tone 2 pro and 80 percent of genres sound very lush and musical. Not overly warm like a lot of people say it is but its main goal surely isnt being bright or airy. I would think this is a clear choice over the Ares 2 at least.


----------



## nickolus442034

also the adi you should only buy if you need the features imo. as a pure DAC it isnt worth quite that amount and in this price range you should be considering R2R if your main goal is pleasure. Composer im neutral on and havent tried, probably isnt bad. The Pontus 2 is worth consideration too if you can step up a little bit in price.


----------



## Pashmeister

mynamesjeff said:


> My reactions when
> 
> OK Got the supercharger today. These represent the different expressions I had when I listened to it.
> 
> ...


Good to know! Looking at some of the competition (e.g Ferrum Hypsos), it is relatively inexpensive. I would be curious to know how the Supercharger compares to other PSU options! I imagine one couldn’t go better than a psu specifically designed to Burson but I dunno yet.


----------



## nickolus442034

Pashmeister said:


> Good to know! Looking at some of the competition (e.g Ferrum Hypsos), it is relatively inexpensive. I would be curious to know how the Supercharger compares to other PSU options! I imagine one couldn’t go better than a psu specifically designed to Burson but I dunno yet.


yeah its nearly perfect imo, didnt even know you could get this out of the soloist. I really really like Burson and trust that their product is of incredibly high quality and more than worth the price. however keep in mind a 5A version is coming soon if you think youd prefer that. would have more compatibility with different amps


----------



## 9bphillips (Nov 11, 2021)

nickolus442034 said:


> also the adi you should only buy if you need the features imo. as a pure DAC it isnt worth quite that amount and in this price range you should be considering R2R if your main goal is pleasure. Composer im neutral on and havent tried, probably isnt bad. The Pontus 2 is worth consideration too if you can step up a little bit in price.


I was looking at the ares too. I want to use the soloist in power amp mode so I would need to ha e volume control. Does the area and pontus 2 have volume control?


----------



## Stourmead

Pashmeister said:


> Good to know! Looking at some of the competition (e.g Ferrum Hypsos), it is relatively inexpensive. I would be curious to know how the Supercharger compares to other PSU options! I imagine one couldn’t go better than a psu specifically designed to Burson but I dunno yet.


Been weighing up an 24v Sbooster botw LPS, £330 in the UK. A well reviewed unit but just 1.1amp current.


----------



## Pashmeister

nickolus442034 said:


> yeah its nearly perfect imo, didnt even know you could get this out of the soloist. I really really like Burson and trust that their product is of incredibly high quality and more than worth the price. however keep in mind a 5A version is coming soon if you think youd prefer that. would have more compatibility with different amps


I pre-ordered the GT back in September, and it turns out I will receive it with a suprise free 5A supercharger so I am very much excited!


----------



## nickolus442034 (Nov 11, 2021)

Pashmeister said:


> I pre-ordered the GT back in September, and it turns out I will receive it with a suprise free 5A supercharger so I am very much excited!


thats amazing, i wish i could justify buying that instead but 900 dollars right now is just too easy to justify. I cant imagine this being that much better tbh, so if it is im jealous.


----------



## nickolus442034 (Nov 11, 2021)

9bphillips said:


> I was looking at the ares too. I want to use the soloist in power amp mode so I would need to ha e volume control. Does the area and pontus 2 have volume control?


not sure I am using my A90 as a preamp. i asked before about whether this affected or colored sound but after testing its superior in headamp mode regardless. I would at least make sure you have some kind of volume control for headamp mode as there is simply not even a real comparison here as for quality. I think its worth just worrying about whether the DAC will do its own job and worry about volume separately. I think the ADI purchase alone is worth an A90 less than its actual performance as just a DAC, so in that regard an A90 and Bifrost is likely going to serve you better or at least as good as the ADI. as for the Ares if it has a real preamp volume control, i forget, that could be a value proposition. just keep in mind it is lacking in some critical areas and is mostly overhyped imo. The bifrost isnt perfect either but i just love the sound being so full and organic. its a flavor dac that i can see people that own even the holo may or something switching to occasionally.


----------



## BattousaiX26

mynamesjeff said:


> My reactions when
> 
> OK Got the supercharger today. These represent the different expressions I had when I listened to it.
> 
> ...


High five, I am also fan of Twice and really like listening to them when I got the supercharger


----------



## greyforest

when connected to the speaker as preamp, my 3x always makes a loud pop sound to the speaker when powered off. is that normal？
the pop is quite loud...very concerning


----------



## PoSR77

Currently trying to decide between this or the Funk. I don't need the extra power as I'll be using it primarily for IEM's (Odins), but if the Soloist has better sound quality too (on the single ended out) it would be worth it.

Kind of wondering if I should just get the cheaper Funk first to try the Burson sound and then later use it in a bedroom set up if I decided to go up the the Soloist for my main.

Anyone compare the Funk to the Soloist? Is the Soloist about the same sound with just more power, or better sound as well? Again, really only concerned with comparing the single ended outs on both for now. Thanks for any help.


----------



## alekc

PoSR77 said:


> Currently trying to decide between this or the Funk. I don't need the extra power as I'll be using it primarily for IEM's (Odins), but if the Soloist has better sound quality too (on the single ended out) it would be worth it.
> 
> Kind of wondering if I should just get the cheaper Funk first to try the Burson sound and then later use it in a bedroom set up if I decided to go up the the Soloist for my main.
> 
> Anyone compare the Funk to the Soloist? Is the Soloist about the same sound with just more power, or better sound as well? Again, really only concerned with comparing the single ended outs on both for now. Thanks for any help.


@PoSR77  I'm not much of IEM user, but I have some noise on mid and high gain with Soloist with full size dynamic cans. If you would like to control volume using Soloist knob be aware that sometimes circuitry gets lost and setups wrong volume value for a while. This is quite annoying. Some Soloists have problem with volume jump, however Burson helps to fix it. 

Overall I would reconsider getting Burson Soloist especially for IEMs. Have not experience with Funk.


----------



## ericx85

alekc said:


> @PoSR77  I'm not much of IEM user, but I have some noise on mid and high gain with Soloist with full size dynamic cans. If you would like to control volume using Soloist knob be aware that sometimes circuitry gets lost and setups wrong volume value for a while. This is quite annoying. Some Soloists have problem with volume jump, however Burson helps to fix it.
> 
> Overall I would reconsider getting Burson Soloist especially for IEMs. Have not experience with Funk.


Which cans are you getting noise on? I do get a little noise on high gain (never really use it though as it was never needed), but on Medium I turned the volume to its max on the meze elite and zmf eikon and never heard any noise. I know some people say op amps being not well seated could cause noise


----------



## PoSR77

Thanks alekc.

I have read and watched reviews in which reviewers specifically note that the Funk or Soloist does not have background noise even with IEMs. That's one thing that drew me towards Burson. I have seen some quality control issues mentioned though. 

I should mention that I'm currently using (and have for months) full sized amps to drive my Odins as they sound much better with them: they really take the Odins to another level, at least compared to my iBasso DX160. So in my view it isn't overkill at all. In fact, many Odin (and other IEM) users are driving them with full sized amps as they really scale up well. 

So as of now I use my Gilmore Lite Mk2 in the bedroom, and Cayin iHA-6 in my main office setup, to drive the Odins. The sound stage is small and congested with the 160 (it’s just ok for portable use); with the Mk2 the sound stage is pushed too forward (not enough depth...kind of "in your face") but there is more power and control, a much wider stage, better layering, etc. and with the powerful iHA-6 the sound stage really opens up, control and transients are superb, layering, instrument placement and depth are much better, and the bass is much more powerful…the problem is there is a hardness/glare/metallicness to the iHA-6 I’ve never liked.

I have no problem with background noise on any of these full sized amps with the Odin, they're all black/silent.  

So I'm just looking for the right sound signature, and it seems Burson has a slightly warm and more refined house sound that seems just what I'm looking for.


----------



## alekc

ericx85 said:


> Which cans are you getting noise on? I do get a little noise on high gain (never really use it though as it was never needed), but on Medium I turned the volume to its max on the meze elite and zmf eikon and never heard any noise. I know some people say op amps being not well seated could cause noise


@ericx85 Audioquest NightHawks with xlr Forza cable for example.


----------



## alekc

PoSR77 said:


> Thanks alekc.
> 
> I have read and watched reviews in which reviewers specifically note that the Funk or Soloist does not have background noise even with IEMs. That's one thing that drew me towards Burson. I have seen some quality control issues mentioned though.
> 
> ...


I have Fiio FH5 and can later check if there is any noise. 

If you like a bit of warmth I would also check out second hand ifi Pro iCan (just keep in mind it has iem match). Ifi micro line amps all have channel imbalance at low volumes. 

I would also consider Chord Anni. Haven't test it yet but I've spend some time with Hugo TT2 and therfore Anni maybe interesting but it is probably very transparent and detailed without any coloration. 

Coming back to Soloist: I and few others head-fiers came to a conclusion that it is better to control volume using your dac and putting Soloist into power amp mode. However YMMV and than you are using like only 50% of Soloist features. It is also very dependant on how much happy you are with your dac volume control.

Last but not least: Soloist needs at least 30 minutes warm up IMHO to sound really good. It is not an amp you turn on and enjoy music right away. It also gets very hot.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 12, 2021)

PoSR77 said:


> So I'm just looking for the right sound signature, and it seems Burson has a slightly warm and more refined house sound that seems just what I'm looking for.


It will have the sound signature of the DAC connected to it... the Soloist does not bring much of its own signature. You can play with opamps a bit but the main signature will depend on a DAC used. I can tell that the combination of Violectric DAC V800 + Soloist 3XP sounds different from Composer 3XP + Soloist 3XP. The first pair would be on a warm side while a pure Burson combo is more on a neutral and transparent side.


----------



## alekc

qsk78 said:


> It will have the sound signature of the DAC connected to it... the Soloist does not bring much of its own signature. You can play with opamps a bit but the main signature will depend on a DAC used.


Agree. It can bring speed and control on some tracks but very little if any sound coloration.


----------



## qsk78

alekc said:


> Coming back to Soloist: I and few others head-fiers came to a conclusion that it is better to control volume using your dac and putting Soloist into power amp mode.


Fully agree. This is how I use it. 

Did I mention that I pre-ordered the Grand Tourer?


----------



## PoSR77

alekc said:


> I have Fiio FH5 and can later check if there is any noise.
> 
> If you like a bit of warmth I would also check out second hand ifi Pro iCan (just keep in mind it has iem match). Ifi micro line amps all have channel imbalance at low volumes.
> 
> ...



I much prefer to buy new, and I'm not willing to spend that much (re the ifi Pro iCan) on an amp. The 1kish mark for the Soloist is actually more than I want to spend; it would be nice to get it on some holiday sale. Maybe I will get to the point where I finally sell my lesser headphone amps to justify purchasing something around 2k. I just don't think great sound in headphone amps should cost that much; some of my speaker monoblock amps don't!

I'm sure Chord makes good stuff; but I can't stand the aesthetics. 

My RME Dac is pretty flexible, so no problem with volume adjustment through it if need be. 

TIA if you check your IEMs for any noise you might hear. (If not, don't worry about it: we're all busy!).




qsk78 said:


> It will have the sound signature of the DAC connected to it... the Soloist does not bring much of its own signature. You can play with opamps a bit but the main signature will depend on a DAC used. I can tell that the combination of Violectric DAC V800 + Soloist 3XP sounds different from Composer 3XP + Soloist 3XP. The first pair would be on a warm side while a pure Burson combo is more on a neutral and transparent side.



I won't argue this, but I'm of the "all decent DACs sound the same" view. (I also highly doubt different opamps make any difference to the sound; I have not switched any, and would be willing to try with a Burson amp, but I have had experience with expensive tube gear and tubes and I never heard any difference swamping them). All of my DACs in my various systems sound the same, but the amps can color the sound, thus my issues with each of my headphone amps not quite sounding how I'd like them to for instance. 

Anyway, neutral/revealing is what I prefer, but a slight neutral-warm is the best (that's what I aim for with my speaker setups). Right now the best amp I have for headphones/IEMs is the Cayin iHA-6, but it really has a digital-esque hardness or coldness or glare to it, especially in the upper mids to highs. It still sounds great, but it's just not quite good enough for me.

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## alekc

@PoSR77  I am listening with Fiio FH5 right now to amazing Misty album by Tsuyoshi Yamamoto Trio. The piano sounds great if not amazing sometimes, however both in power amp mode and in medium and high gain the background is not black and I do hear some noise. I have Soloist connected to Mytek Brooklyn Bridge and I hear the same issues regardless of used volume control: digital or analog (I prefer analog). Keep in mind it maybe a problem in my system. 

Even on low gain I can hear music at volume level set to 1. I can not cross 50 so there is planty of headroom. 

Just for clarification: my Soloist runs on stock opamps and is currently connected with RCA inputs to the dac.


----------



## 9bphillips

PoSR77 said:


> Currently trying to decide between this or the Funk. I don't need the extra power as I'll be using it primarily for IEM's (Odins), but if the Soloist has better sound quality too (on the single ended out) it would be worth it.
> 
> Kind of wondering if I should just get the cheaper Funk first to try the Burson sound and then later use it in a bedroom set up if I decided to go up the the Soloist for my main.
> 
> Anyone compare the Funk to the Soloist? Is the Soloist about the same sound with just more power, or better sound as well? Again, really only concerned with comparing the single ended outs on both for now. Thanks for any help.


Honestly I wouldn't get either if I was listening to iem's. I would buy a dx300. I highly enjoy my dx300 and enjoy it more with iem's than I do when paired to my Soloist. The dx300 pairs better with iem's.


----------



## krude (Nov 12, 2021)

PoSR77 said:


> Thanks alekc.
> 
> I have read and watched reviews in which reviewers specifically note that the Funk or Soloist does not have background noise even with IEMs. That's one thing that drew me towards Burson. I have seen some quality control issues mentioned though.
> 
> ...


Hi, I’m using Soloist 3xp with Odins. On my stack it’s close to perfection. Odins are amazing and pretty much on par with 1266 tc / Susvara.

Low gain works great. You can do (and should) op amp rolling. If you do, get it with the Supercharger.

I like mine so much I pre ordered the GT as well, so may be selling my 3xp (or GT  ) in a few weeks.

Also if you ever get other headphones to drive you will already have one of the best amps on the market.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 13, 2021)

krude said:


> I like mine so much I pre ordered the GT as well, so may be selling my 3xp (or GT  ) in a few weeks.


Do you really need the GT for IEM? I use iDSD Diablo for IEM which is basically an overkill too but works fine with not very sensitive IEM like Etymotic Evo
I need the GT for my planars to "squeeze the rest of the juice"...


----------



## mynamesjeff

9bphillips said:


> Honestly I wouldn't get either if I was listening to iem's. I would buy a dx300. I highly enjoy my dx300 and enjoy it more with iem's than I do when paired to my Soloist. The dx300 pairs better with iem's.


I second this. DX300 is a better buy.


----------



## krude

qsk78 said:


> Do you really need the GT for IEM? I use iDSD Diablo for IEM which is basically an overkill too but works fine with not very sensitive IEM like Etymotic Evo
> I need the GT for my planars to "squeeze the rest of the juice"...


1266 tc is my main set. For iems definitely not. 

To be honest my Soloist after some op amp rolling is so good I'm not sure if the GT will actually be that much better. Time will tell.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

krude said:


> 1266 tc is my main set. For iems definitely not.
> 
> To be honest my Soloist after some op amp rolling is so good I'm not sure if the GT will actually be that much better. Time will tell.


What Op amps have you got at the moment ? Let us know for sure how GT compares to Soloist with your current Op amps when you get GT.


----------



## krude

Blackbriar0216 said:


> What Op amps have you got at the moment ? Let us know for sure how GT compares to Soloist with your current Op amps when you get GT.


Cassics on input and Sparkos on volume. Will post some impressions and comparison when I get it ... maybe this year


----------



## Blackbriar0216

krude said:


> Cassics on input and Sparkos on volume. Will post some impressions and comparison when I get it ... maybe this year


How are sparkos op-amps different from Burson Vivids ?


----------



## krude

Blackbriar0216 said:


> How are sparkos op-amps different from Burson Vivids ?


Less bass, less and smoother treble, more midrange clarity.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Do Sparkos Op-amps fit well under the hood of Soloist easily ? and Do I replace all four ? Anything else like soundstage, separation and layering different between the two ?


----------



## krude

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Do Sparkos Op-amps fit well under the hood of Soloist easily ? and Do I replace all four ? Anything else like soundstage, separation and layering different between the two ?


I've posted some relatively detailed  impressions before in this thread. They fit no problem, if you get around to fitting I can advise. I also got help here when I was fitting mine.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

krude said:


> I've posted some relatively detailed  impressions before in this thread. They fit no problem, if you get around to fitting I can advise. I also got help here when I was fitting mine.


Sure thank you. I will check out the impressions.


----------



## PoSR77 (Nov 15, 2021)

alekc said:


> @PoSR77  I am listening with Fiio FH5 right now to amazing Misty album by Tsuyoshi Yamamoto Trio. The piano sounds great if not amazing sometimes, however both in power amp mode and in medium and high gain the background is not black and I do hear some noise. I have Soloist connected to Mytek Brooklyn Bridge and I hear the same issues regardless of used volume control: digital or analog (I prefer analog). Keep in mind it maybe a problem in my system.
> 
> Even on low gain I can hear music at volume level set to 1. I can not cross 50 so there is planty of headroom.
> 
> Just for clarification: my Soloist runs on stock opamps and is currently connected with RCA inputs to the dac.



Love Tsuyoshi Yamamoto! Some great sound on those Three Blind Mice recordings. 

Thanks for checking; I did again as well and with the Odin and all my major amps I just hear nothing but silence, even with the volume turned up higher than normal.



krude said:


> Hi, I’m using Soloist 3xp with Odins. On my stack it’s close to perfection. Odins are amazing and pretty much on par with 1266 tc / Susvara.
> 
> Low gain works great. You can do (and should) op amp rolling. If you do, get it with the Supercharger.
> 
> ...



The Odins blow away my Auteur and Arya...I don't even use them for music anymore. I'm not surprised they are close to summit-fi headphones like the 1266 tc or Susvara. They sound to me almost like my best speaker systems were shrunk down and put into my ear. Amazing. I realized that I'd have to spend 3k+ on full sized headphones to match them, which, as of now, I'm not willing to do (basically I would want the Odin sound in a full sized headphone). But yes, if I did, I'm aware that the Soloist would be there waiting to drive them well. Thanks for the helpful info!




9bphillips said:


> Honestly I wouldn't get either if I was listening to iem's. I would buy a dx300. I highly enjoy my dx300 and enjoy it more with iem's than I do when paired to my Soloist. The dx300 pairs better with iem's.





mynamesjeff said:


> I second this. DX300 is a better buy.



I have considered this too. I just worry that DAPs are more for portability rather than the best option in sound. I have read that the DX300 is a great match for the Odin; however I've also read that it's only an incremental improvement over the DX160. That worries me as all of my full sized amps are a significant improvement over the DX160 (even my old Asgard 2 which I've never really liked).

Also, I hate messing around with charging portable sources and am looking at an "always on" desktop solution.

But your endorsements here are making me question all this, so thanks and I will consider this option again. (Ugh! Too many options!).


*EDIT*: I've decided to go with the Funk. Depending on how much I enjoy it, I will probably advance to the Soloist; especially if I decide to get some summitt-fi over the ear cans in the future. Thanks to all who proffered their experience and views: they were helpful.


----------



## Melting735

I got 2 superchargers yesterday for my composer and soloist stack. I couldn't tell the direct difference because I was to lazy to switch the power back and forth.

However, I don't know if it is placebo effect or not. I felt less fatigue and intended to listen for a longer period of time.


----------



## rhart00

Does anyone know how to dim (or preferably completely turn off) the screen on the Soloist 3xp? I didn't see anything in the manual about this. Would like to eventually use this at nighttime in the bedroom eventually but the screen seems way too bright to do so. 

Also, would love for the blue standby light to turn off when the unit isn't on, but figure that might be a stretch.


----------



## iFi audio

alekc said:


> If you like a bit of warmth I would also check out second hand ifi Pro iCan (just keep in mind it has iem match).



Pro iCAN's 3.5mm outputs have inline iEMatch modules to work with sensitive loads, but its XLR/6.3mm combo sockets and 4-pin XLR don't feature these.


----------



## Taz777

rhart00 said:


> Does anyone know how to dim (or preferably completely turn off) the screen on the Soloist 3xp? I didn't see anything in the manual about this. Would like to eventually use this at nighttime in the bedroom eventually but the screen seems way too bright to do so.
> 
> Also, would love for the blue standby light to turn off when the unit isn't on, but figure that might be a stretch.


I buy sample sheets of car window tint film - the darkest one available. Cut tiny pieces and affix to LED lights/display panels with Scotch Invisible Magictape. Yes, it's ugly, but it works and is very cheap. For particularly bright LEDs I use a stack of two pieces of car window tint film. Practically every electronic device in my bedroom has had this 'treatment'!


----------



## Melting735 (Nov 14, 2021)

I am never a cable or power guy, but this time I gave the Superchargers a try. I bought two of these for my composer and soloist,  just for curiosity and not expecting too much before I made the purchase.

I didn't bother doing AB test with my stock power bars since I find it too annoying to switch around. After two nights listening, I found myself less easily get fatigue during long listening sessions. More surprisingly, I found some considered bad quality tracks are now working very well. I always thought that I had clean enough power in my area and I also use a Furman power conditioner, so that I shouldn't get any poweor issue. Maybe I am wrong. So far, I am pretty happy with this new purchase. 

I feel so bad that Burson don't use these for their products by default.


----------



## kerio

Can you please advise me what gain should be used with Sennheiser HD650?
I tend to listen on low levels when I am working and found that on high gain still there is significant volume at 1 on volume dial.
Thanks,


----------



## rhart00

kerio said:


> Can you please advise me what gain should be used with Sennheiser HD650?
> I tend to listen on low levels when I am working and found that on high gain still there is significant volume at 1 on volume dial.
> Thanks,


I find the best gain for me is usually the one that has the right listening volume when i am at 65-75% on the dial. Prefer lower gain over higher, but may need to go higher if I am having to crank the volume much higher than 75%. Right now I am using medium gain and am at 69% for my headphones.


----------



## Taz777

rhart00 said:


> I find the best gain for me is usually the one that has the right listening volume when i am at 65-75% on the dial. Prefer lower gain over higher, but may need to go higher if I am having to crank the volume much higher than 75%. Right now I am using medium gain and am at 69% for my headphones.



Interesting, I usually listen at the 25-35 volume range on the dial. Perhaps I should set a lower gain? I'm not sure where the sweet spot is for the 3XP in terms of volume level.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

jurumal said:


> I think class A is often associated with a warmer character but not all Class A amps share this sonic character, just like not all Tube amps are warm sounding per se. Jot 2, for example, is class A but sounds closer to the neutral-sounding THX 789 which is class D, but A90 sounds much warmer than 789 which is also class D.
> 
> I actually have both amps in question and an Arya V2. It can be kinda difficult to hear the stage differences between amps with Arya since it's already a wide staging headphone. The differences in stage are a little easier to hear through a HE6SE.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I've just received the replacement part for my soloist. waiting for instructions from burson on how to install it and then I'll run the same tests. Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Seeing the earlier posts about using the soloist in power amp mode and controlling the volume from the source has made me wonder whether there is a transparent and good quality standalone volume control that can be added between a DAC with no built-in volume control (Denafrips Ares ii in my case) and the Soloist.

Can anyone here recommend such a product?


----------



## godmax (Nov 17, 2021)

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Seeing the earlier posts about using the soloist in power amp mode and controlling the volume from the source has made me wonder whether there is a transparent and good quality standalone volume control that can be added between a DAC with no built-in volume control (Denafrips Ares ii in my case) and the Soloist.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend such a product?


Well you could go into full madness mode and add a dedicated pre-amp in between your Ares II and the Soloist in power-amp mode like the Gustard P26 (active) or some passive attenuator from Goldpoint.


----------



## adeadcrab

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Seeing the earlier posts about using the soloist in power amp mode and controlling the volume from the source has made me wonder whether there is a transparent and good quality standalone volume control that can be added between a DAC with no built-in volume control (Denafrips Ares ii in my case) and the Soloist.
> 
> Can anyone here recommend such a product?





godmax said:


> Well you could go into full madness mode and add a dedicated pre-amp in between your Ares II and the Soloist in power-amp mode like the Gustard P26 (active) or some passive attenuator from Goldpoint.


I have the Gustard P26 with Vivid opamps and it's fantastic. Further pushes the soundstage out and sounds great. I adjust all my volume via it.


----------



## alekc

adeadcrab said:


> I have the Gustard P26 with Vivid opamps and it's fantastic. Further pushes the soundstage out and sounds great. I adjust all my volume via it.


Adding all components prices it makes me wonder if one could have same if not better sq using simply better headamp...?  If you add dac price to the equation - like Chord Qutest - you are close to new Hugo TT2 cost for example.


----------



## Sword of Damocles

Does anyone have a stock power supply with very loud coil whine? My unit is very loud when Soloist is powered on. I can hear the coil whine clearly from the next room and it is like Nvidia RTX 3080 with 1000 fps.

Time for Super Charger?


----------



## Melting735

Sword of Damocles said:


> Does anyone have a stock power supply with very loud coil whine? My unit is very loud when Soloist is powered on. I can hear the coil whine clearly from the next room and it is like Nvidia RTX 3080 with 1000 fps.
> 
> Time for Super Charger?


Lol. I'm suprised that a power block can do whining. Anyways, I am very happy with my new superchargers.


----------



## adeadcrab

alekc said:


> Adding all components prices it makes me wonder if one could have same if not better sq using simply better headamp...?  If you add dac price to the equation - like Chord Qutest - you are close to new Hugo TT2 cost for example.


Whatever DAC and amp you use, adding a preamp will just add to its spaciousness and depth. The tonality is quite neutral (you can roll opamps and I am currently using 1 Burson Vivid in each channel); I compared DAC -> THX 789 with and without a preamp, and noticed a slight, slight amount of bass weight and detail retrieval. This could either be the added soundstage / imaging and that helping with detail retrieval.

In particular it was 43 seconds into Diana Krall's rendition of 'Popsicle Toes'. The highs were just as extended and airy; but at that moment I mentioned the bassist plays what sounds like a 3-note chord. Without the preamp it is a bit muddled, the preamp added to the chain spreads those 3 notes out and renders it IMO at a superior resolution.


----------



## KerrangZ

adeadcrab said:


> I have the Gustard P26 with Vivid opamps and it's fantastic. Further pushes the soundstage out and sounds great. I adjust all my volume via it.


I nearly bought the p26 last week, but decided to wait on a preamp with tubes like a Freya+ or a tube amp with a line out.


----------



## adeadcrab

KerrangZ said:


> I nearly bought the p26 last week, but decided to wait on a preamp with tubes like a Freya+ or a tube amp with a line out.


Tube preamp is an amazing choice, especially with the Soloist 3XP. My amp has line out and I can only imagine the warm, buttery tonality and soundstage it would give to the Soloist. All the tubey goodness with the speed and slam of the Soloist!


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Sword of Damocles said:


> Does anyone have a stock power supply with very loud coil whine? My unit is very loud when Soloist is powered on. I can hear the coil whine clearly from the next room and it is like Nvidia RTX 3080 with 1000 fps.
> 
> Time for Super Charger?


I never used my stock one long enough to experience that. It is normal as they age. How old is your stock power supply? Do you use much ? Yeah Definitely get supercharger as it is a linear power supply design and contributes  to better sound quality. ( less harsh treble)


----------



## SQ13

There is a Burson sales and I just order the super charger @50% discount


----------



## David222

SQ13 said:


> There is a Burson sales and I just order the super charger @50% discount



Based on the time-stamp on your post I beat you by a minute and will ship first


----------



## Sword of Damocles

SQ13 said:


> There is a Burson sales and I just order the super charger @50% discount


Great, I ordered one as well!


----------



## sabloke

Hey Hey it's Black Friday!​



Burson Black Friday 2021 Super Sale

Burson Audio is taking up to 20% off all items displayed on our web-store.  

However, our production is also affected by the global supply constraints, and we expect popular models to run out quickly.  

So don't miss out on this great chance to upgrade your listening experience!

*Crazy 2021 deals*
Playmate 2 - 15% off (estimated delivery time, within 1 week)
Funk - 15% off  (ETA, within 1 week)
Composer 3X Performance - 20% off  (ETA, within 1 week)
Soloist 3X Performance - 10% off  (ETA, within 1 - 2 weeks)
Conductor 3 Performance - 20% off (ETA, within 1 week)
Conductor 3X Performance - 10% off (ETA, within 1 - 2 weeks)
Conductor 3 Reference - 20% off (ETA, within 1 week)
Conductor 3X Reference - 15% off (ETA, within 1 week)
Timekeeper 3i Reference - 20% off (ETA, within 1 week)
Soloist 3X Grand Tourer - 5% off (ETA, within 3 - 4 weeks)
Burson Super Charger 3A - 50% off (ETA, within 1 week)  
Burson Audio Opamps - 20% off the entire range.

*Sale Ends on Cyber Monday.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/shop/*

Watch out for those items already on sale! A further 20% applies to already reduced prices! (excluding the Playmate 2 pre-order)


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Thanks for all the replies on regarding preamps. I thought I was done after getting the dac, amp, supercharger and multiple headphones... but no... the rabbit hole is endless... preamps, tubes, non-tube, passive, active....

And now I've learned about DDCs...... (btw Golden Sound's Youtube channel is fantastic)


----------



## Pashmeister

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Thanks for all the replies on regarding preamps. I thought I was done after getting the dac, amp, supercharger and multiple headphones... but no... the rabbit hole is endless... preamps, tubes, non-tube, passive, active....
> 
> And now I've learned about DDCs...... (btw Golden Sound's Youtube channel is fantastic)


And a good streamer to further isolate electrical noise too. Maybe also dabble into the controversial world of cables so you can decide if it makes an audible improvement in your chain too


----------



## rmsanger

50% off the super charger power supply right now.  Pretty good deal on it if you were on the fence.


----------



## Melting735

rmsanger said:


> 50% off the super charger power supply right now.  Pretty good deal on it if you were on the fence.


Ya, I feel I'm so dumb that I bought 2 last week, lol


----------



## The Hawk (Nov 18, 2021)

As noted above

Supercharger 3A 50% off

As well as:

Soloist 3XP 10% off

Numerous other items on sale:

https://www.bursonaudio.com/shop/?f...YJLe5biYIj9jYCfk5uLIrX7NkdJxJuSLtR8pxcDdJ4lVk


----------



## Aquileolus

Don't know if any of you guys also experienced the same, I recently noticed that my Soloist 3xp start to have a higher noise floor, I'm using low sensitive planars like Arya and Empyrean, but when I turn Soloist to power amp mode, even on Mid gain, there's clearly some audible noise when nothing is being played or no source is plugged, and when I turn to High gain, the noise is much louder, like 'ta ta ta ta ta .....'
Also when I turn off power amp mode, and use High gain for my Arya, I find that when volume is below 51, there's a very audible noise, but when volume set to over 52, the noise is much lower, which is really weird.....
BTW I'm using their Super Charger as power source


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Aquileolus said:


> Don't know if any of you guys also experienced the same, I recently noticed that my Soloist 3xp start to have a higher noise floor, I'm using low sensitive planars like Arya and Empyrean, but when I turn Soloist to power amp mode, even on Mid gain, there's clearly some audible noise when nothing is being played or no source is plugged, and when I turn to High gain, the noise is much louder, like 'ta ta ta ta ta .....'
> Also when I turn off power amp mode, and use High gain for my Arya, I find that when volume is below 51, there's a very audible noise, but when volume set to over 52, the noise is much lower, which is really weird.....
> BTW I'm using their Super Charger as power source



Maybe you have one or more faulty opamps, you should the extra included opamps to determine if that’s the problem.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Pashmeister said:


> And a good streamer to further isolate electrical noise too. Maybe also dabble into the controversial world of cables so you can decide if it makes an audible improvement in your chain too


Interesting!

Doubt I'll be going down then cable route but the streamer is possible.


alekc said:


> Adding all components prices it makes me wonder if one could have same if not better sq using simply better headamp...?  If you add dac price to the equation - like Chord Qutest - you are close to new Hugo TT2 cost for example.



Now that I've seen what preamps do, I do like the flexibility that some of them allow... (e.g. the ability to switch between multiple dacs I'm addition to the volume control)

Anyone here have experience with the topping pre90?

Goldpoint and Gustard p26 also seem like viable options


----------



## Aquileolus

gonzalo1004es said:


> Maybe you have one or more faulty opamps, you should the extra included opamps to determine if that’s the problem.


I just tried it again, I found that both channel share the same noise, so I feel it probably not because of the Opamps, otherwise it would be too coincident that the Opamps on both channel broke together... I wondering can you guys hear noise when using high gain in power amp mode when no source is connected?


----------



## Blackbriar0216 (Nov 20, 2021)

Aquileolus said:


> I just tried it again, I found that both channel share the same noise, so I feel it probably not because of the Opamps, otherwise it would be too coincident that the Opamps on both channel broke together... I wondering can you guys hear noise when using high gain in power amp mode when no source is connected?


Contact Burson if they know the solution or can advise on the matter. I dont have any noise issue unless I use high gain. I am using Verite Closed. When I contacted them, they said VC is fairly sensitive headphone hence impedance mismatch led to such noise in high gain. I have plenty of headroom in medium gain for all my music types so I am happy. Check if you get same noise with other headphones or DACS as well.


----------



## hikaru12

So reading through the thread I haven’t seen a full comparison between the Sparkos Aries and the 3XP. I got the 3XP as a SS upgrade to my Mainline. It has way better soundstage and gain and feels less flat with my HEKv1s but curious if the Aries would be worth it at twice the cost. I do really like the nonfatiguing treble of the 3X while still bringing good amounts of detail. Thoughts?


----------



## qsk78

hikaru12 said:


> Thoughts?


Soloist 3X GT?


----------



## krude

Just got my 3 GT ... the fan is signifficantly louder than the i9 macbook pro when running at half blast, which is considered a relatively loud laptop ... I'm sitting about 1.5m from my stack when I work, I like to have a quiet environment and the fan noise is a killer for me I think.

Sound quality wise it looks like a nice upgrade from the 3xp (I still need some burn in and compare it with stock vivids in the 3xp) so I will come back with more detailed impressions. 

... but the fan is a deal breaker for me I think unfortunately ... let's see if I manage to get over it. I mean I can hear the fan easily during quiet passages in my headphones ... 0_o


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 22, 2021)

krude said:


> I'm sitting about 1.5m from my stack when I work, I like to have a quiet environment and the fan noise is a killer for me I think.


Let's see if I have a problem with the fan noise.
It will be also in 1.5 m distance but there are 2 x NUC, 2 x NAS on the same shelf. So I got used to a not very quiet environment


----------



## Pashmeister

My air conditioning will always be noisier than any fan so I think I’ll be okay. Based on measurements, the fan is supposed to be quieter than the ambient noise or a recording studio too. And I don’t listen too near the amp anyway.


----------



## krude (Nov 23, 2021)

Ok 3GT on GT speciffic Supercharger vs 3XP on Supercharger impressions time :

- GT has about 10% more perceived power. 60 on GT = roughly 66 on 3XP
- GT is a lot wider, and this is the main difference
- Tonality is very similar, GT has the 3XP sound characteristics with all the good and bad
- GT on vivids can still produce harsh treble with sets like 1266 TC, but that's why we do op amp rolling which I will do in the next few days after it burns in a bit more

So in short, 3GT is a wider version of 3XP.

For 1266 TC - still has hot top end on vivids but you can op amp roll to change the tuning.
For Empire Ears Odin - it still has audible noise floor (no black background), but other than that it's spectacular. Odins are so wide on it it's unbelievable, the whole range is super smooth, precise, holographic, full bodied, it's a god tier pairing (minus the silightly noisiy background).

Also fan noise on mine is audible, had to stuff it on one of the lower shelves next to my desk, but it's still audible.

I will be keeping it tho, because the sound stage upgrade is seriously impressive.

Crossfeed is implemented well, it's subtle and organic on 1266. It's a nice feature if you want to play with the width of the soundstage and the FR. At the moment I have it off because I'm enjoing the width of the stage comparing to 3XP.

I will follow up with some op amp rolling impressions.

Update :
I have been feeding it with Holo May L2 which is also a full dual mono design, so the GT allows for harnessing the full performance of a dual mono DAC. Your mileage may vary with lesser source, for me the differnce in staging is really pronounced.


----------



## greyforest

krude said:


> Ok 3GT on GT speciffic Supercharger vs 3XP on Supercharger impressions time :
> 
> - GT has about 10% more perceived power. 60 on GT = roughly 66 on 3XP
> - GT is a lot wider, and this is the main difference
> ...


what kind of opamp you plan to roll with 3gt?


----------



## krude

greyforest said:


> what kind of opamp you plan to roll with 3gt?


Got V6 Classics and Sparkos, will also get some Staccatos at some point.


----------



## greyforest

krude said:


> Got V6 Classics and Sparkos, will also get some Staccatos at some point.


sparkos 3602?or2590


----------



## krude

greyforest said:


> sparkos 3602?or2590


3602


----------



## hikaru12 (Nov 23, 2021)

krude said:


> Ok 3GT on GT speciffic Supercharger vs 3XP on Supercharger impressions time :
> 
> - GT has about 10% more perceived power. 60 on GT = roughly 66 on 3XP
> - GT is a lot wider, and this is the main difference
> ...



Could you measure the fan? Back from my computer building days I used to use Noctua fans as my standard for quiet and performance. You could get them in a slim enough profile that might fit the amp. This would be my plan if I upgraded to the GT.

How would you say the micro detail compares from the XP to the GT? Thanks!


----------



## greyforest

krude said:


> 3602


looking forward to your test result!


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Does the Soloist 3XP have any class A competitors at its price point (other than the FA-10 which is just physically too big)?

I've not been able to get my Soloist working properly since purchase and I'm on the verge of returning it and jumping ship although. I find it offers so much of what I am looking for but my sadly excitement about it is all but gone from my experience. Wondering where else I could turn whilst keeping my expenditure level roughly the same?


----------



## rhart00

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Does the Soloist 3XP have any class A competitors at its price point (other than the FA-10 which is just physically too big)?
> 
> I've not been able to get my Soloist working properly since purchase and I'm on the verge of returning it and jumping ship although. I find it offers so much of what I am looking for but my sadly excitement about it is all but gone from my experience. Wondering where else I could turn whilst keeping my expenditure level roughly the same?


What isn't working properly with it? What did Burson say about fixing it? I got mine a couple weeks ago and it is working great.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

rhart00 said:


> What isn't working properly with it? What did Burson say about fixing it? I got mine a couple weeks ago and it is working great.


Since posting I've managed to make some progress.

My first issue was that the selector button in the volume pot wasn't working (straight out of the box) which meant I couldn't change any options. That was 6 weeks ago. They arranged for a new front plate to be sent (instead of just taking back the defective item and sending a new one... I guess not every company is Hifiman). It took ages to arrive but I finally received it and today I installed the front plate. At first the screen would not turn on at all after following their instructions. Then through some guesswork and putting together components I received with no instructions, I've managed to get the screen working. So I can finally test out the amp properly after 6 weeks of ownership.

That said I've noticed that the volume pot selector is often not very responsive, needing to be held down or clicked a few times to get it to do what it's supposed to. Is that something you and others have experienced? 

I'll give it a listen over the next few days and see if it can win me over, but so far, for this price, the experience has been poor.


----------



## merinowool

Quick question: is the cable that comes with the Supercharger 3A permanently attached to the unit or is it removable?

Emailed Burson already, didn't get a response (that I saw), just curious.


----------



## greyforest

merinowool said:


> Quick question: is the cable that comes with the Supercharger 3A permanently attached to the unit or is it removable?
> 
> Emailed Burson already, didn't get a response (that I saw), just curious.


not removable


----------



## Blackbriar0216

greyforest said:


> sparkos 3602?or2590


Just check with Burson before rolling any opamps. I had Sparkos SS3602 swapping with two dual Vivid V6 in volume stage of Soloist 3Xp. Didnt get any noticeable difference in sound compared to ViVid V6. I was also advised that Sparkos opamps have caused some issues in Soloist 3xp amp ( would apply to Gt too I guess) with regards to DC voltage output from Sparkos opamps. They draw more current than Vivid V6s. Just be careful and seek advice from Burson before doing anything.


----------



## greyforest

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Just check with Burson before rolling any opamps. I had Sparkos SS3602 swapping with two dual Vivid V6 in volume stage of Soloist 3Xp. Didnt get any noticeable difference in sound compared to ViVid V6. I was also advised that Sparkos opamps have caused some issues in Soloist 3xp amp ( would apply to Gt too I guess) with regards to DC voltage output from Sparkos opamps. They draw more current than Vivid V6s. Just be careful and seek advice from Burson before doing anything.


Maybe put it on input stages ？ Of course they would advise against using sparkos. Consider sparkos is reviewed to be better than any burson opamp almost in any regards.


----------



## Blackbriar0216

greyforest said:


> Maybe put it on input stages ？ Of course they would advise against using sparkos. Consider sparkos is reviewed to be better than any burson opamp almost in any regards.


You can try putting in input stages. I didn’t bother as I couldn’t notice any difference in sound. I was already using Supercharger. Probably that may have been the reason.


----------



## realmassy

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> That said I've noticed that the volume pot selector is often not very responsive, needing to be held down or clicked a few times to get it to do what it's supposed to. Is that something you and others have experienced?


The volume pot on my Conductor acts just the same way: sometimes the volume decreases rotating the knob clockwise, sometimes skips a few steps. Other than that it works fine and sounds good too, but I wish I sent it back at the time: I’m not using it anymore, I would like to sell it, but this problem clearly affects the resale price.


----------



## merinowool

Well, I'm getting mixed signals about  SparkoS opamps here.

What I'm most curious about is the SparkoS SS2590 on the input stage... Firstly if it's possible to fit them with some creative use of extenders, and then if the concerns raised above preclude that from being a good setup.  

There was a guy who put them on the input stage of his Conductor 3XR with the top of the case off and IIRC he had good initial impressions, but then he stopped posting so I'm not sure if it ended up working out.

If anyone knows more I'd be happy to hear it.  Or impressions of the SS3602 vs the Vivids.


----------



## krude

merinowool said:


> Well, I'm getting mixed signals about  SparkoS opamps here.
> 
> What I'm most curious about is the SparkoS SS2590 on the input stage... Firstly if it's possible to fit them with some creative use of extenders, and then if the concerns raised above preclude that from being a good setup.
> 
> ...


I've posted some Classics and Sparkos impressions with the 3xp on this thread before if you search for it.


----------



## jclyle

How do Grados pair with Soloist 3XP? I run Grado GH2 with my Conductor 3R  (w SuperCharger & Sparkos SS3602) and get the dreaded hiss when no music is playing. Not that big a deal with music flowing, but I would love a silent background when using Grados.

So, I'm debating a Soloist 3XP while they're on sale, with a Topping D90SE DAC. the Soloist is supposed to be quite than the Conductor 3R.


----------



## hikaru12

Does anyone know if the supercharger will work on the GT? Burson doesn’t list it as a supported model on their website but the GT does use the same 24V/3A design as the 3XP.


----------



## krude

jclyle said:


> How do Grados pair with Soloist 3XP? I run Grado GH2 with my Conductor 3R  (w SuperCharger & Sparkos SS3602) and get the dreaded hiss when no music is playing. Not that big a deal with music flowing, but I would love a silent background when using Grados.
> 
> So, I'm debating a Soloist 3XP while they're on sale, with a Topping D90SE DAC. the Soloist is supposed to be quite than the Conductor 3R.


Soloist is not known for it's black background on sensitive sets ... so chances are you will still get some hiss.


----------



## krude

hikaru12 said:


> Does anyone know if the supercharger will work on the GT? Burson doesn’t list it as a supported model on their website but the GT does use the same 24V/3A design as the 3XP.


There is a separate 5A Supercharger for the GT.


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 24, 2021)

Del


----------



## 9bphillips

First off please excuse me for my lack of knowledge on the subject but I need some help. I already own the soloist and I am using my dx300 as a dac and source with my lcd x. My problem is I like my music on usb audio player pro so I can use eq but where I live I can't get wifi that is worth a crap. I may be buying the composer or denafrips Pontus as a dac and what I need to know is how could I use my phone as a source so I can use my data plan and listen with uappp? What interconnect should I be looking for?


----------



## qsk78 (Nov 24, 2021)

Upgraded the interconnect cables to the original Oyaide


----------



## Melting735

9bphillips said:


> First off please excuse me for my lack of knowledge on the subject but I need some help. I already own the soloist and I am using my dx300 as a dac and source with my lcd x. My problem is I like my music on usb audio player pro so I can use eq but where I live I can't get wifi that is worth a crap. I may be buying the composer or denafrips Pontus as a dac and what I need to know is how could I use my phone as a source so I can use my data plan and listen with uappp? What interconnect should I be looking for?


I use bluetooth or usb c from my phone to composer. If other dac, I can use usb c to usb A adaptor. 

I can also connect my phone directly to soloist using USB to 2-Male RCA Adapter or 3.5mm to 2-Male RCA Adapter, but this way you lose quality.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

qsk78 said:


> Upgraded the interconnect cables to the original Oyaide


🤤


----------



## 9bphillips

Melting735 said:


> I use bluetooth or usb c from my phone to composer. If other dac, I can use usb c to usb A adaptor.
> 
> I can also connect my phone directly to soloist using USB to 2-Male RCA Adapter or 3.5mm to 2-Male RCA Adapter, but this way you lose quality.


The best way would probably be usb c to usbc then? Is there a certain type cable that it has to be or will a regular charging cable work?


----------



## Melting735 (Nov 24, 2021)

9bphillips said:


> The best way would probably be usb c to usbc then? Is there a certain type cable that it has to be or will a regular charging cable work?


Yes, USBC to usbc is the best way.

I use an AUDIOQUEST USBC to usbc cable, but the stock cable from Burson works. I think they are technically the same as regular USBC data transfer cable


----------



## rmsanger

merinowool said:


> Well, I'm getting mixed signals about  SparkoS opamps here.
> 
> What I'm most curious about is the SparkoS SS2590 on the input stage... Firstly if it's possible to fit them with some creative use of extenders, and then if the concerns raised above preclude that from being a good setup.
> 
> ...



I have 4 of these: https://sparkoslabs.com/product/dual-discrete-op-amp-ss3602/

For me the vivids are a bit of a U shaped curve with more bass elevation and slam along with treble sparkle and extension. The sparkos are much flatter in presentation.

I bought the 3XP to primarily pair with my 1266 Phi TC so it needs all the help in the mids it can get an 0 emphasis on bass and treble peaks. I find I lose a tough of bass slam and some sizzle up top in exchange for more better technical performance and resolution through the mids. For many of my other headphones I think the Vivids were slightly better (LCDX, LCD3F, OG Clears). But I have other amps for them so I haven’t swapped the vivids in for months.

I also do not have the supercharger (en route) so cannot comment on pairings of op amps with the SC.


----------



## greyforest

9bphillips said:


> First off please excuse me for my lack of knowledge on the subject but I need some help. I already own the soloist and I am using my dx300 as a dac and source with my lcd x. My problem is I like my music on usb audio player pro so I can use eq but where I live I can't get wifi that is worth a crap. I may be buying the composer or denafrips Pontus as a dac and what I need to know is how could I use my phone as a source so I can use my data plan and listen with uappp? What interconnect should I be looking for?


why not use your phone as hotspot for dx300?
if you use a dac, you better use dx300 spdif out to the dac. its gonna be much better than usb.


----------



## 9bphillips

greyforest said:


> why not use your phone as hotspot for dx300?
> if you use a dac, you better use dx300 spdif out to the dac. its gonna be much better than usb.


I do use the dx300 with my hotspot. The problem is the hotspot gets too slow to use uapp so I have to revert back to qobuz or tidal offline and there is no eq. I have XLR to 4.4mm into the dx300 amp 12 right now. I would rather use the dx300 as the source but the hotspot gets too slow and my phone using my unlimited data is fast. I wish I could get wifi worth a crap out here in the country and I wouldn't have this problem! Lol


----------



## greyforest

9bphillips said:


> I do use the dx300 with my hotspot. The problem is the hotspot gets too slow to use uapp so I have to revert back to qobuz or tidal offline and there is no eq. I have XLR to 4.4mm into the dx300 amp 12 right now. I would rather use the dx300 as the source but the hotspot gets too slow and my phone using my unlimited data is fast. I wish I could get wifi worth a crap out here in the country and I wouldn't have this problem! Lol


so your phone's network is fast, but when you use your phone to share wifi to the dx300 it is very slow?


----------



## 9bphillips

greyforest said:


> so your phone's network is fast, but when you use your phone to share wifi to the dx300 it is very slow?


The hotspot works fine for a while and then it slows down. I would have to pay for more hotspot I guess.


----------



## hikaru12

sawindra said:


> I use Ferrum Hypsos as power supply.
> 
> 
> For I/V stage i use vivid 6 dual op-amps
> ...



How do you find the Ferrum? Have you had the chance to compare it to the Supercharger by any chance? The cost of the Hypsos is almost the cost to upgrade to the GT so wondering if it’s totally worth it.


----------



## jclyle

Has a comparion between Conductor 3R vs Solist XP + RME-ADI been made?

I currently use a Conductor 3R (w/ Supercharger & Sparkos singles & duals) and while I love the power output, its too smooth for my tastes. I prefer a faster, more engaging sound and I'm not able to squeeze that out of the 3R. 

Separates would let me tailor the sound to my liking, but I'd hate to give up the simplicity of the one box solution the 3R offers. The 3R doesn't have the power amp option that the Soloist does. 

I use Hifiman Ananda, Arya, Grado GH2, Focal Clear(og).


----------



## Blackbriar0216

jclyle said:


> Has a comparion between Conductor 3R vs Solist XP + RME-ADI been made?
> 
> I currently use a Conductor 3R (w/ Supercharger & Sparkos singles & duals) and while I love the power output, its too smooth for my tastes. I prefer a faster, more engaging sound and I'm not able to squeeze that out of the 3R.
> 
> ...


Have you used Burson Vivid V6 dual opamps instead of Sparkos ? It is bit more dynamic. I found Sparkos bit too smooth for my taste or you can mix and match sparkos and Vivid V6.


----------



## jclyle

Blackbriar0216 said:


> Have you used Burson Vivid V6 dual opamps instead of Sparkos ? It is bit more dynamic. I found Sparkos bit too smooth for my taste or you can mix and match sparkos and Vivid V6.


Yep, I've run a few different combos of Sparkos & Vivids. I prefer the sounds of Sparkos as they work better with the music I listen to.  

The Burson sale ends tomorrow, I might grab a Soloist while they're cheap


----------



## Blackbriar0216

Good idea


----------



## merinowool

jclyle said:


> ... I prefer the sounds of Sparkos as they work better with the music I listen to.



My bad if you've already given your impressions here, I searched the thread and don't recall you doing so... If you haven't already, would you let me know what you prefer about the SparkoS over the Bursons?  General impressions sort of thing.


----------



## rhart00

I don't understand the manual on op amp swapping. A couple questions:

What are the stock op amps included with the 3xp?
Do I need to order 4 of any other op amps i want to replace them with? or should i order a different amount? or are there different op amps in different places on the 3xp?
Do any of the op amps available for sale on the site work in the 3xp (as long as I order the right number in question 2)?


----------



## SQ13

rhart00 said:


> I don't understand the manual on op amp swapping. A couple questions:
> 
> What are the stock op amps included with the 3xp?
> Do I need to order 4 of any other op amps i want to replace them with? or should i order a different amoun1t? or are there different op amps in different places on the 3xp?
> Do any of the op amps available for sale on the site work in the 3xp (as long as I order the right number in question 2)?



1. 3xp stock opamp is the vivid.
2. you can buy 2 or 4, meaning swapping the input stage (2), volume controller (2) or all 4. May make sense to try with 2 to determine if you like the sound. please make sure to get the dual version.
3. you can try the classic from Burson, they will work or from other brands like spark, just ensure each opamp is dual.


----------



## jclyle

merinowool said:


> My bad if you've already given your impressions here, I searched the thread and don't recall you doing so... If you haven't already, would you let me know what you prefer about the SparkoS over the Bursons?  General impressions sort of thing.


The Sparkos have a little more life to them compared to the Burson Vivid. Theres clearer treble, tighter lows, and everything seems more open. I find the Vivids lows to be a little loose compared to Sparkos, I prefer the tightest bass I can get.

Check out the review below for a fantastic summary of Sparkos v. Burson:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/burson-conductor-3-reference.24053/reviews


----------



## phonyx

hikaru12 said:


> So reading through the thread I haven’t seen a full comparison between the Sparkos Aries and the 3XP. I got the 3XP as a SS upgrade to my Mainline. It has way better soundstage and gain and feels less flat with my HEKv1s but curious if the Aries would be worth it at twice the cost. I do really like the nonfatiguing treble of the 3X while still bringing good amounts of detail. Thoughts?



Has anyone seen a comparison between these two yet?

Closest I have come is the mention in here between the two. He said the Aries had better fine detail retrieval but the Burson sounded more musical in the mids especially.


----------



## Capunk

I switched the Dual V6 vivid to Sparkos Labs opamp, I used to like Vivid but Sparkos offer a tad more details at a slight bass compromise. I could live with that


----------



## Pashmeister

Anyone use a tube preamplifier with the Soloist? I’m so curious if anyone does it and what your tube/op amp combinations look like  

I have a GT arriving and I will use a tube preamp with it (4x 12au7 tubes and 2x 22de4 rectifiers). I already enjoy mix and matching tubes; adding op amps to the mix will be an adventure.


----------



## BattousaiX26

Pashmeister said:


> Anyone use a tube preamplifier with the Soloist? I’m so curious if anyone does it and what your tube/op amp combinations look like
> 
> I have a GT arriving and I will use a tube preamp with it (4x 12au7 tubes and 2x 22de4 rectifiers). I already enjoy mix and matching tubes; adding op amps to the mix will be an adventure.


I have tried using fx audio tube 03 with v6 classics as opamps and mullards cv4010 as tube. 

I prefer the soloist without tube buffer if I am on regular mode but if I am on headphone poweramp mode, having a tube buffer is enjoyable too.


----------



## David222

Anyone running a Qutest --> 3XP ?

I just picked one up...curious what folks think the "optimal" (Qutest) voltage setting would be for 3XP ? 

1V/2V/3V

thanks


----------



## Stourmead

David222 said:


> Anyone running a Qutest --> 3XP ?
> 
> I just picked one up...curious what folks think the "optimal" (Qutest) voltage setting would be for 3XP ?
> 
> ...


Sent you a message but 2v as standard seems the way


----------



## David222

Pashmeister said:


> Anyone use a tube preamplifier with the Soloist? I’m so curious if anyone does it and what your tube/op amp combinations look like
> 
> I have a GT arriving and I will use a tube preamp with it (4x 12au7 tubes and 2x 22de4 rectifiers). I already enjoy mix and matching tubes; adding op amps to the mix will be an adventure.



Depending on what  I'm listening to...sometime I use an MHDT Orchid --> 3XP.  Obviously not the same as a full tube/preamp...but the Tube / R2R combo into the Soloist can be pretty sweet depending on headphone pairing and music.


----------



## Pashmeister

David222 said:


> Depending on what  I'm listening to...sometime I use an MHDT Orchid --> 3XP.  Obviously not the same as a full tube/preamp...but the Tube / R2R combo into the Soloist can be pretty sweet depending on headphone pairing and music.


I just received the GT yesterday and ran my chunky Cayin SC-6LS MK2 tube preamplifier with it. Match made in heaven.


----------



## Melting735

Pashmeister said:


> I just received the GT yesterday and ran my chunky Cayin SC-6LS MK2 tube preamplifier with it. Match made in heaven.


Did you try to feed your soloist GT from dac directly and compare feeding it with your tube preamp?

Yesterday, I tried 2 settings
1. Composer dac mode -> Euforia -> soloist power amp mode -> He6se
2. Composer preamp mode -> soloist power amp mode  -> He6se

It sounded great, but tbh, I couldn't hear much difference in sound. Maybe I didn't try long enough with different types of music.


----------



## Pashmeister

Melting735 said:


> Did you try to feed your soloist GT from dac directly and compare feeding it with your tube preamp?
> 
> Yesterday, I tried 2 settings
> 1. Composer dac mode -> Euforia -> soloist power amp mode -> He6se
> ...


I listened to these chains:

TT2 -> Cayin SC-6LS Mk2 -> GT -> Susvara/TC
TT2 -> GT -> Susvara/TC

The GT already sounds very good by itself, but the addition of 2nd order harmonics via my tube preamp was holographic, noticeable and pleasant. The cayin preamp has dual rectifiers and 4 preamp tubes and I matched a pair or NOS RCA clear tops with a pair or NOS mullards. Same great solid state GT sound, with some added tube magic to my preference. I haven’t heard the Euforia as a preamp though, but I’ve heard a few that all sound differently. Tube preamps man, so many factors and variations, and it’s a biatch exploring a good system match.


----------



## alekc

Pashmeister said:


> I listened to these chains:
> 
> TT2 -> Cayin SC-6LS Mk2 -> GT -> Susvara/TC
> TT2 -> GT -> Susvara/TC
> ...


@Pashmeister out of curiosity: have you tried pairing TT2 with other amps and cans too?


----------



## phonyx

The guys over on audio science review forums linked this this measurements review of the burson soloist 3x

https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/

Use a translator. But it reviews well with a couple of notable comments. 

1. Power supply stock vs supercharger made a significant difference to the out of band noise measurements. I wonder how a linear power supply would go with this? It adds significant cost, it is one design element I strongly dislike in the Burson design. 

2. Strong DC offset for around 10 mins after powering on the amp. This is worrying.


----------



## Pashmeister

alekc said:


> @Pashmeister out of curiosity: have you tried pairing TT2 with other amps and cans too?


Yeah. With the TT2 directly, I’ve heard GL2000, He1000se, Meze Empyrean, Meze Liric, LCD-5, DCA Stealth, Diana V2. Also heard Sus and TC off the rear TT2 xlr outs.

I’ve also paired the TT2 with power amps for the tc and sus such as OG Burson Timekeeper, Hypex Ncore monoblocks, VMV a1…


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 1, 2021)

phonyx said:


> 1. I wonder how a linear power supply would go with this?


To my knowledge Burson do not recommend to use 3rd party linear power supplies due to their unique MCPS.
There is a post somewhere in this thread with a comment from Burson Audio on this.


----------



## sawindra

qsk78 said:


> To my knowledge Burson do not recommend to use 3rd party linear power supplies due to their unique MCPS.
> There is a post somewhere in this thread with a comment from Burson Audio on this.


I use the Ferrum..no issues. If the supercharger/booster was available i might have bought it instead. However, think i prefer a brick on the desk ..rather than a brick sticking out of my power outlet.


----------



## phonyx

qsk78 said:


> To my knowledge Burson do not recommend to use 3rd party linear power supplies due to their unique MCPS.
> There is a post somewhere in this thread with a comment from Burson Audio on this.



Is the Burson wall wart simply a Chinese switch mode power supply converting mains power to 25 vdc?


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 4, 2021)

phonyx said:


> Is the Burson wall wart simply a Chinese switch mode power supply converting mains power to 25 vdc?


This Chinese switch mode power supply is just one part of their MCPS, the rest is inside the amp.

Regarding LPS the answer from Burson was as follows:
_No, this won't work on our products. It's like putting a bigger piston engine in an electric car. It will make our products sound worst._


----------



## phonyx (Dec 4, 2021)

qsk78 said:


> This Chinese switch mode power supply is just one part of their MCPS, the rest is inside the amp.
> 
> Regarding LPS the answer from Burson was as follows:
> _No, this won't work on our products. It's like putting a bigger piston engine in an electric car. It will make our products sound worst._



That’s difficult to unpack. 25v DC is 25v DC. The only difference is what kind of noise is coming down the line as well. Does the 3XP lack decent line filtering caps and the ‘MCPS’ tech can’t deal with much noise? It’s bloody annoying I wish they’d just make a normal power supply as part of the package especially at that price point when they’re using opamps.


----------



## qsk78

phonyx said:


> That’s difficult to unpack. 25v DC is 25v DC. The only difference is what kind of noise is coming down the line as well. Does the 3XP lack decent line filtering caps and the ‘MCPS’ tech can’t deal with much noise? It’s bloody annoying I wish they’d just make a normal power supply as part of the package especially at that price point when they’re using opamps.


 maybe this video can answer, I don't know...


----------



## phonyx

qsk78 said:


> maybe this video can answer, I don't know...




That’s interesting. I think it’s 50% engineering and 50% marketing tbh. Linear power supply coils then feed a bank of capacitors which are what the mosfets ‘draw on’ to supply instantaneous power not the coil directly. The capacitors do also smooth the 50-60Hz hum but they also act as a rapid low resistance reservoir of power. Plenty of amps with amazing dynamics and slam that run a LPS prove that to be the case. This is a different way of doing things and the sales pitch is it’s superior to a LPS.


----------



## qsk78

Well, I'm happy with Super Chargers so far. I don't think it can be more improved here. 
The main SQ improvement I got when I switched to a network streamer and dropped the PC completely as a digital source.


----------



## sabloke

qsk78 said:


> Well, I'm happy with Super Chargers so far. I don't think it can be more improved here.
> The main SQ improvement I got when I switched to a network streamer and dropped the PC completely as a digital source.


Happy with the Super Charger, too. Totally agree on the streamer, the best hi-fi device I bought in years is my iFi Zen Stream. Couldn't have dreamt for more at $399


----------



## phonyx

sabloke said:


> Happy with the Super Charger, too. Totally agree on the streamer, the best hi-fi device I bought in years is my iFi Zen Stream. Couldn't have dreamt for more at $399



Yeah, seems like it gives the system what it needs and no point thinking further into it. I personally dislike wall plug PSU’s like that but it’s just something I find personally irksome, not necessarily based on anything more substantial.


----------



## rmsanger

sabloke said:


> Happy with the Super Charger, too. Totally agree on the streamer, the best hi-fi device I bought in years is my iFi Zen Stream. Couldn't have dreamt for more at $399



Do you go directly from Zen Stream into your DAC via USB?  Or are you using a DDC like Matrix Spdif 2 or Singxer SU6 into your Dac via I2S?


----------



## sabloke (Dec 4, 2021)

rmsanger said:


> Do you go directly from Zen Stream into your DAC via USB?  Or are you using a DDC like Matrix Spdif 2 or Singxer SU6 into your Dac via I2S?


Using the Matrix SPDIF-2 then I²S to the DAC as that seems to be the best input to the Venus. I like the fact that my USB input is available for my PC to use for YouTube videos or teleconferences. 
Here's my eclectic set-up 😂


----------



## David222

sabloke said:


> Using the Matrix SPDIF-2 then I²S to the DAC as that seems to be the best input to the Venus. I like the fact that my USB input is available for my PC to use for YouTube videos or teleconferences.
> Here's my eclectic set-up 😂



Nice setup. Great choice with the Focals.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 5, 2021)

Pi2AES > BNC > Gumby > 3XP or Pi2AES > I²S > D70S > 3XP


----------



## rhart00 (Dec 6, 2021)

I am roon core >> wireless >> matrix audio x-sabre 3 >> xlr >> 3xp (w/ supercharger). Works great so far.


----------



## sawindra

I will be comparing the hypsos vs supercharger 3A. Right now my impression is that the supercharger adds some coloration to the sound.which is weird, since it's a power supply. By coloration is mean 2nd harmonic distortion


----------



## sawindra

test track:




With the Hypsos, the sound is much cleaner. the soundtage is wider. All elements are reproduced cleanly. that includes the reverb.
With the supercharger, the sound was slight louder, soundstage slighty narrower but elements in sound were louder.


----------



## sawindra

which is interesting because playing this track






I actually preferred the Burson Supercharger 🤯. The loudness and the more upfront sound suited the track better. It sounds great on Hypsos, as the better reverb reproduction helps with the overall impression of the elements in the song. the Hypsos is clear as a deep blue ocean.


----------



## sawindra (Dec 6, 2021)

Prefer the Hypsos, much cleaner sound, much fuller bass and the soundstage is wider. Decay of cymbals much better.
The Burson Supercharger gives more loudness and vocals are more upfront, as well as lead guitar.

Guess it boils down to what you prefer. It's clear that the Burson has a certain "sound" which makes it more "musical" or "character"

if it makes sense "the loudspeakers" dissapear easier with the Ferrum audio Hypsos.


----------



## 9bphillips

I have a question and I really need some advice. My issue is I can't get wifi worth a crap where I am at. As of now I am using my soloist with my dx300 connected XLR to 4.4mm. My problem with that is I like to use usb audio player pro and I run out of hotspot and the signal is to weak to use uapp. I was wondering could I connect my phone to the soloist with an rca to usbc  cable? If so do you suggest a certain cable? If I can connect my phone that way could I still use the dx300 as the dac connected with XLR to 4.4mm?


----------



## 9bphillips

sawindra said:


> I will be comparing the hypsos vs supercharger 3A. Right now my impression is that the supercharger adds some coloration to the sound.which is weird, since it's a power supply. By coloration is mean 2nd harmonic distortion


I don't necessarily think the supercharger adds color. The way it sounded to me is the entire frequency response was smoothed out, more dynamics, and a blacker background which sometimes makes me feel like I'm getting more details. Everyone hears things differently though. I can 100% see how you can perceive the sound to be colored with the supercharger.


----------



## Ninja Theory

9bphillips said:


> I don't necessarily think the supercharger adds color. The way it sounded to me is the entire frequency response was smoothed out, more dynamics, and a blacker background which sometimes makes me feel like I'm getting more details. Everyone hears things differently though. I can 100% see how you can perceive the sound to be colored with the supercharger.


Supercharger arrived today. My experience sounds pretty much the same as your description. The Supercharger improves the entire music experience. Bass just sounds fantastic and textured, and rather pleasantly, there is noticeably more air in the mix (this is something I love about clean power). Very happy with this purchase. I didn't expect much - received way more than I bargained for.


----------



## 9bphillips

Ninja Theory said:


> Supercharger arrived today. My experience sounds pretty much the same as your description. The Supercharger improves the entire music experience. Bass just sounds fantastic and textured, and rather pleasantly, there is noticeably more air in the mix (this is something I love about clean power). Very happy with this purchase. I didn't expect much - received way more than I bargained for.


I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it too! It was an immediate improvement for me. To me it is definitely worth it!


----------



## cobrabucket

9bphillips said:


> I was pleasantly surprised when I tried it too! It was an immediate improvement for me. To me it is definitely worth it!


100 percent agree with these impressions. Definitely glad I snagged one for half price on the black Friday deal!


----------



## cobrabucket

I can't remember who suggested it, but a laptop cooling pad under the 3XP works wonders!


----------



## Ninja Theory

cobrabucket said:


> I can't remember who suggested it, but a laptop cooling pad under the 3XP works wonders!


Problem is the fan noise it introduces. I have the vertical stand. It works brilliantly. Keeps the Soloist far cooler than horizontal desk placement.


----------



## alekc

Ninja Theory said:


> Problem is the fan noise it introduces. I have the vertical stand. It works brilliantly. Keeps the Soloist far cooler than horizontal desk placement.


Indeed, I can confirm - the CoolStand is the only way to keep your Soloist running. Makes me wonder why Burson didn't add screen orientation change option like one in higher models. As a benefit it takes so much less space on the desk when placed vertically.


----------



## betula

Ninja Theory said:


> Problem is the fan noise it introduces. I have the vertical stand. It works brilliantly. Keeps the Soloist far cooler than horizontal desk placement.


Guys, do not mix up lemons and oranges. The Soloist 3XP does not have a cooling fan. You are talking about the Soloist 3X GT and there is a separate thread for that amp.


alekc said:


> Indeed, I can confirm - the CoolStand is the only way to keep your Soloist running.


I have been successfully running my 3XP for almost a year without a cool stand.
Some owners simply worry too much about Class-A heat. The designers are aware, that Class-A circuits will generate heat.
That said, the cool stand is still useful, but not a necessity.


----------



## Ninja Theory

betula said:


> Guys, do not mix up lemons and oranges. The Soloist 3XP does not have a cooling fan. You are talking about the Soloist 3X GT and there is a separate thread for that amp.
> 
> I have been successfully running my 3XP for almost a year without a cool stand.
> Some owners simply worry too much about Class-A heat. The designers are aware, that Class-A circuits will generate heat.
> That said, the cool stand is still useful, but not a necessity.


The fan comment was in response to the fans in the laptop cooling stand, not to the Soloist. Edit: Agreed it's class A and no worries on the heat, but the CoolStand is really useful depending on your desk space etc.


----------



## betula

Ninja Theory said:


> The fan comment was in response to the fans in the laptop cooling stand, not to the Soloist. Edit: Agreed it's class A and no worries on the heat, but the CoolStand is really useful depending on your desk space etc.


My bad regarding the fans.


----------



## WoollyGeezer (Dec 8, 2021)

cobrabucket said:


> I can't remember who suggested it, but a laptop cooling pad under the 3XP works wonders!





WoollyGeezer said:


> I actually put mine on a cooler master laptop pad and it runs nice and warm now. The Burson Soloist ran at 55-56c on my wooden desk and now it’s 46-47c on the cooler master notepad x-slim with the fan off and 37c with the fan on.  The pad is essential a large heatsink and should help extend the life of the unit.


----------



## cobrabucket

I'm using one of the cheaper laptop cooling pads that has a very low-powered "silent" fan. I hear no negative results from adding it to the mix, but it significantly reduced the operating temps. It used to be pretty warm to the touch and now it's barely warmer than room temperature. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## akelew

Thinking about matching up the soloist with LCD-X for mainly EDM listening. For example song Symbiota - Viscous.
Just wondering how the soloist goes with sub-bass/mid-bass impact? And how is the decay?


----------



## rmsanger

akelew said:


> Thinking about matching up the soloist with LCD-X for mainly EDM listening. For example song Symbiota - Viscous.
> Just wondering how the soloist goes with sub-bass/mid-bass impact? And how is the decay?



its quite good buy I have an og lcdx so can’t speak for the latest rev.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> Thinking about matching up the soloist with LCD-X for mainly EDM listening. For example song Symbiota - Viscous.
> Just wondering how the soloist goes with sub-bass/mid-bass impact? And how is the decay?


The Soloist 3XP will definitely bring the best out of the LCD-X. I know, as I used to own the LCD-X. 
The 3XP has actually more potential than driving the LCD-X to the max. 
So, with the 3XP you should soon starting to look at a headphone upgrade.


----------



## 9bphillips

akelew said:


> Thinking about matching up the soloist with LCD-X for mainly EDM listening. For example song Symbiota - Viscous.
> Just wondering how the soloist goes with sub-bass/mid-bass impact? And how is the decay?


I have the lcd x 2021 and soloist . It would be great for EDM.


----------



## Ninja Theory

akelew said:


> Thinking about matching up the soloist with LCD-X for mainly EDM listening. For example song Symbiota - Viscous.
> Just wondering how the soloist goes with sub-bass/mid-bass impact? And how is the decay?


Not quite an LCD-X, but I had the LCD-3 before the Susvara and it was fantastic with EDM (and pretty much all genres). The Soloist's bass presentation was full and textured, and very addictive. I would venture to think the LCD-X would be fantastic with the Soloist. The Soloist is one of the least SS sounding SS amps I've heard in a long time - it has a fantastic organic sound that keeps surprising in good ways.


----------



## Donald Russell

I just got a soloist 3 xp and put it in power amp mode and using a singxer sa-1 as a preamp to control the volume and it sounds much better to me this way.  Does anyone know the proper way to turn the soloist off when in power amp mode.  Do you have to exit it every time or can you just reduce the preamp volume to zero then turn the soloist off.   Also Burson told me when in power amp mode the soloist volume is automatically turned to maximum so does using it in power amp mode cause a lot more wear on the amp or is it ok to use because I really like it a lot more in the power amp mode.  I’m new to head fi so thanks


----------



## Donald Russell

I also saw earlier comments about the burson funk vs the soloist 3xp.  I now have both amps and the funk is amazingly good for its price.  The headphone amp in the funk is really not far below the soloist.  I think it sounds much better than the singxer sa-1, a Thx 789 aaa and Asgard 3.  It drives my he6se a lot better than the singxer or thx amps even tho they supposedly are twice as powerful.  The soloist seems to have a LOT more power than any of those amps.  In power amp mode on high gain I can just turn the preamp volume up a very little bit before it gets too loud.  By virtue of being more powerful the sound on the soloist is better than the funk with the he6se but with focal clears or ananda there is not much difference.  I have the v6 vivid op amps in the funk as well.   Also I hooked the funk up today to some klipsch rp600m speakers and wow it really makes them sing.   It’s a great little amp for its versatility as well as sound.  So far I’m loving the soloist.


----------



## cobrabucket

Welcome to head-fi! I am not sure, but I would imagine that it's fine to run it in power amp mode since they designed it to be used in that way. Just a guess though. I might try to either lower my DAC volume or use the Jotunheim as a preamp control in my set-up.


----------



## Donald Russell

I have it hooked up to a topping e50 dac right now, but I also have a modius I could use but neither have volume control in dac mode.  The preamp in the sa-1 seems to make the sound a little fuller which is more like I like plus more bass.   I emailed burson and they said just try them together and that I may like it or may not as long as I used the sa-1 in preamp mode And made sure it’s volume started very low.  I have the E50 connected to the sa-1 with balanced cables, which is in preamp mode and connected to the soloist with balanced cables and put in headphone amp mode and then control the volume with the sa-1.   I know the soloist volume control is supposedly much better but I actually like the sa-1 better because I can’t see the front of unit when in use and the sa-1 has an indention I can feel to know where it is, plus you have to spin and spin the soloist to change it much.


----------



## akelew

Ok and what DAC would be a good pair with soloist for LCD-X with EDM (lots of textured/impactful bass, high speed transients, thick visceral mid-bass)


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 11, 2021)

I use the Schiit Gungnir MultiBit and a Topping D70S as a DAC and listen to TONS of EDM: Shpongle, Crystal Method, Daft Punk, Justice, Ott, Deadmau5, Sasha, Above & Beyond, Cassius, Air, etc etc. I am really happy with both of these. The D70S probably has a bit more oomph, but the holographic naturalness of the Gungnit MB makes it my favorite overall DAC I've heard. I have the D70S mostly for DSD and the convenience of switching inputs via remote control. Both are quite detailed with well-defined, slamming bass and quick transients. I don't think you can go wrong with either. BTW, I have just gotten 2x SparkOS Labs SS3602 that I will try in the 3X. Passion for Sound [YT channel] recently rec'd the 3602s go into the volume slot, which was a bit surprising. I can't wait to start testing and A/Bing Op Amps! Anyways, sorry for the long reply.


----------



## Burkhardt

Got today my Burson Soloist and I've a stupid question:
In the power amp mode I can't switch the output to preout and also I can't set the power amp mode, when the output is not set to HP. Is this the wished behaviour?
I'm asking, because the Burson should for me be a switch between headphones and active speakers and got the signal from a Primare SC15 Prisma, which is a preamp.
I can set the preamp out on the SC15 as line out, but I want to use the volume control on SC15 and not on the  Burson.


----------



## qsk78 (Dec 11, 2021)

Gain is the only thing you can adjust in the headphone power amp mode I think.


----------



## David222

Up and running this morning with the 3XP + Supercharger.  Nice improvement to overall sound signature.  Running the 3XP today from my MHDT Orchid --> Adds a touch of musicality/body via the R2R DAC... compliments the Burson house-sound nicely.


----------



## David222

akelew said:


> Ok and what DAC would be a good pair with soloist for LCD-X with EDM (lots of textured/impactful bass, high speed transients, thick visceral mid-bass)



Depending on budget here's my $0.02. I recently sold my RME and picked up Qutest.  When I want to slow things down (vocal/acoustic) I use my R2R. 

Schiit Bifrost 2 --> textured / impact / FUN / thick / less resolution 

RME-ADI 2fs (AKM version) --> high speed / dynamic / brutally honest / neutral 

Qutest -->  ADI 2fs + Musical + Greater separation / resolution / dynamics / stage


----------



## kerio (Dec 11, 2021)

Tried different combinations with my HD650.
On high gain there is an audible hiss even at low volumes while volume control at position 1 is still apart from what I consider low volume listening.
On other side, medium gain is not an alternative solution since I perceive a loss of bass weight and stage.
Just for testing purpose I tried my Sennheiser Momentum and noticed a crazy amount of hiss on medium gain.
Otherwise a beautiful amp and big step from my previous SL MK2 and also RME ADI 2 FS (headphone output) in terms of control and transparency.

Unfortunately these small flaws make me think selling it.


----------



## betula

kerio said:


> Tried different combinations with my HD650.
> On high gain there is an audible hiss even at low volumes while volume control at position 1 is still apart from what I consider low volume listening.
> On other side, medium gain is not an alternative solution since I perceive a loss of bass weight and stage.
> Just for testing purpose I tried my Sennheiser Momentum and noticed a crazy amount of hiss on medium gain.
> ...


It is a powerful amp, but the gain stages are there to select the correct one. Most full sized headphones (90% of them) should be run on medium gain. It is simple: if you hear hiss, lower the gain. This is not unique to this amp.


----------



## DrewVz

Just wanted to throw out my $. 02 for the Super charger. Added it to my Soloist and the improvement is substantial. I think someone said 5% or so, and I agree with that. I would even go further maybe to 10%. Enough to be clearly audible. Sound has more space, more depth, and much more smoothness. For anyone who likes their Soloist, this is a worthy upgrade without having to go to a new amp entirely. 

For reference, my system is Foobar2000 (FLAC) > Gungnir MB > Soloist 3x w/ SC > Arya phones.  YMMV if your equipment is less resolving.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 13, 2021)

I have to say that I think the *Super Charger* is one of the best upgrades I have ever done to any of my equipment and *highly, highly* recommend it to anyone with a 3XP.
Second thing: do you guys think it would be worth it to use a Schiit Jotunheim 2 as volume control and the 3X in Power Amp Mode?
And lastly, I have a pair of Sparkos Labs 3602 Op Amps. According to the YouTuber "Passion For Sound", he prefers the 3602 in the volume stage and the Vivids in the input stage, but glancing over some reviews in the thread there seems to be some concern for the 3602s [DC offset, maybe??].
I already bought the 3602s and can't return them. I really would like to experiment with them.
Should I be concerned about this? It ok to put them in the volume stage? Or is a must to only put them in the input?
Truthfully, I don't mind if there's not a big change, sonically but *want to make sure I'm not going to blow anything up* [amp, headphones or powered monitors]..
From what I've read, it sounds like I might prefer the 3602s in volume and either Vivids or Classics in the input, which would limit the flexibility of the amp.
BTW, I would email Burson directly to ask them about the Op Amps, but someone brought up the excellent point that it's doubtful that they would actually recommend their competitor's Op Amps in their device rather than their own. I would bet the would say something like "if you wanted a different sound, we recommend the Classics. We know they're tested and safe, too."
Hoping someone can give me an unbiased, true to life answer and would ideally have tested these configurations.

Cheers!


----------



## Melting735

cobrabucket said:


> I have to say that I think the *Super Charger* is one of the best upgrades I have ever done to any of my equipment and *highly, highly* recommend it to anyone with a 3XP.
> Second thing: do you guys think it would be worth it to use a Schiit Jotunheim 2 as volume control and the 3X in Power Amp Mode?


Congrats to your supercharge. I'm very happy with mine too.

If you already have a jot2, you can do that. If you don't, it make more sense to get a preamp. My solution is my composer. It really does the trick here and make them a good combo.


----------



## David222

cobrabucket said:


> I have to say that I think the *Super Charger* is one of the best upgrades I have ever done to any of my equipment and *highly, highly* recommend it to anyone with a 3XP.
> Second thing: do you guys think it would be worth it to use a Schiit Jotunheim 2 as volume control and the 3X in Power Amp Mode?
> And lastly, I have a pair of Sparkos Labs 3602 Op Amps. According to the YouTuber "Passion For Sound", he prefers the 3602 in the volume stage and the Vivids in the input stage, but glancing over some reviews in the thread there seems to be some concern for the 3602s [DC offset, maybe??].
> I already bought the 3602s and can't return them. I really would like to experiment with them.
> ...



Great purchase. The super charger is indeed an excellent upgrade!  

Not sure if the Jot 2 is really going to give you a better bang vs. the 3XP/Muse. Perhaps instead consider controlling volume via DAC with volume control (RME-ADI, etc.).  Others might feel differently.  I find the 3XP POT / volume chip to be quite  good. 

For Sparkos thoughts...check out pages 106-112 on this thread. Some info to think about. Very subjective (of course). 

Personally, I find the V6 to be fantastic in the 3XP as is...but thats why ice cream has many flavors.


----------



## Pashmeister

cobrabucket said:


> I have to say that I think the *Super Charger* is one of the best upgrades I have ever done to any of my equipment and *highly, highly* recommend it to anyone with a 3XP.
> Second thing: do you guys think it would be worth it to use a Schiit Jotunheim 2 as volume control and the 3X in Power Amp Mode?
> And lastly, I have a pair of Sparkos Labs 3602 Op Amps. According to the YouTuber "Passion For Sound", he prefers the 3602 in the volume stage and the Vivids in the input stage, but glancing over some reviews in the thread there seems to be some concern for the 3602s [DC offset, maybe??].
> I already bought the 3602s and can't return them. I really would like to experiment with them.
> ...


You can further improve upon the Supercharger when attached to a good power conditioner. I plugged my GT’s SC into a Plixir and it was another very noticeable step up in sound quality.


----------



## cobrabucket

Pashmeister said:


> You can further improve upon the Supercharger when attached to a good power conditioner. I plugged my GT’s SC into a Plixir and it was another very noticeable step up in sound quality.


I have a SurgeX power conditioner for Christmas on the way and am stoked! 
I also have been gifted a Wyred 4 Sound Recovery. I intermittently get pops or clicks when streaming videos or music when playing DSD. Do you guys think thinks this will help with that? I also have an extra RPi 4 that I can set up to use Moode and UPnP with Foobar, but am limited to only audio in foobar with the Pi, not system wide.
Sorry for the rant. I just want to make sure this gift will actually have a use in my system.


----------



## cobrabucket

I realize the Jot 2 might not have as nice of a volume pot, but the 3XP can be weird and inconsistent. At least the Jot 2 has a nice smooth feel to it. 
I guess could also use the volume adjustment on my D70S, but not on my Gungnir MB though. I prefer a lot of my library with the Gumby.


----------



## akelew

If your dac itself doesn't have volume control built in, but you want to use headphone power amp mode, is it appropriate to control the volume from your device IE roon? Will that get you same results as if your dac had its own volume control?
Thanks


----------



## Donald Russell

cobrabucket said:


> I have to say that I think the *Super Charger* is one of the best upgrades I have ever done to any of my equipment and *highly, highly* recommend it to anyone with a 3XP.
> Second thing: do you guys think it would be worth it to use a Schiit Jotunheim 2 as volume control and the 3X in Power Amp Mode?
> And lastly, I have a pair of Sparkos Labs 3602 Op Amps. According to the YouTuber "Passion For Sound", he prefers the 3602 in the volume stage and the Vivids in the input stage, but glancing over some reviews in the thread there seems to be some concern for the 3602s [DC offset, maybe??].
> I already bought the 3602s and can't return them. I really would like to experiment with them.
> ...


I have a singxer sa-1 that I am using in preamp mode to control the volume on the soloist 3xp and even tho the soloist seems like a better amp and the volume on the soloist is a better volume control the sound from the soloist seems to be better to me with the singxer being in preamp mode and controlling the volume than when the soloist is just in normal mode.   Maybe it’s just my ears, but I have switched back and forth and even my wife who never listens to music blindly picked the sound as the best with the singxer as a preamp when I switched them back and forth.  I don’t much like having to switch the soloist to headphone amp mode every time I listen, but I do not know if I should switch it back to normal each time I turn it off and on.   I accidentally turned it off once while in headphone amp mode and when I turned it back on it was still in it with no apparent issues but not sure the proper way to turn it off and on when using as a power amp.  i Have read other people on here saying it sounds best to them when the soloist is used as an amp and the dac is used to control volume, but I don’t have a dac that has volume control currently.  I


----------



## merinowool

Donald Russell said:


> I don’t much like having to switch the soloist to headphone amp mode every time I listen, but I do not know if I should switch it back to normal each time I turn it off and on.   I accidentally turned it off once while in headphone amp mode and when I turned it back on it was still in it with no apparent issues but not sure the proper way to turn it off and on when using as a power amp.



I'd like to hear some more opinions on this as well: assuming no music playing, is it recommend to switch 'headphone poweramp' mode off when turning the unit off?


----------



## Melting735

merinowool said:


> I'd like to hear some more opinions on this as well: assuming no music playing, is it recommend to switch 'headphone poweramp' mode off when turning the unit off?


I never switched back to normal when I turn it off. I didn't have any issue. You only need to be careful when you turn on again. Make sure you have your dac or preamp or something lowering the volume. Otherwise you may damage ur headphone or ears


----------



## Donald Russell

Melting735 said:


> I never switched back to normal when I turn it off. I didn't have any issue. You only need to be careful when you turn on again. Make sure you have your dac or preamp or something lowering the volume. Otherwise you may damage ur headphone or ears


Thank you


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

After my bumpy start with the soloist and the faults in my unit things are hopefully smoothing out. I'm thinking of swapping a couple of the Vivids for Sparkos op amps. my questions to those who have used the ss2590 with the soloist are:

1 - can these be used with the soloist top cover on? (if not, that instantly rules them our for me as I can't trust my cats)

2 can anyone give sound impressions vs the ss3602 in the soloist - (what do the pro opamps really bring to the table)?


----------



## betula

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> After my bumpy start with the soloist and the faults in my unit things are hopefully smoothing out. I'm thinking of swapping a couple of the Vivids for Sparkos op amps. my questions to those who have used the ss2590 with the soloist are:
> 
> 1 - can these be used with the soloist top cover on? (if not, that instantly rules them our for me as I can't trust my cats)
> 
> 2 can anyone give sound impressions vs the ss3602 in the soloist - (what do the pro opamps really bring to the table)?


I think THIS is an excellent video about op-amps that is very thorough.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

betula said:


> I think THIS is an excellent video about op-amps that is very thorough.


Thanks - it is a very good video, which I'd seen, but Lachlan doesn't use the ss2590, only the ss3602 so that comparison is still an unknown.


----------



## cobrabucket

WELL. This is a major bummer. 
I tried the SparkOs 3602 in the volume stage as recommended by "Passion for Sound" but got SEVERE static when playing YouTube and no audio output at all when playing music. 
I tried reseating and swapping the left and right 3602, but problems still persist. 
I don't even want to try them in the Input stage as I am concerned about damaging the 3X. 
I uninstalled the 3602s and replaced the Vivids and all is good again. 
I realize that this could possibly be a faulty Op Amp, but wouldn't want to risk permanent damage. 
Any thoughts, guys? 
I am very disappointed as I was looking forward to experimenting, but feel that I might should quit while ahead, so to speak.
Cheers!


----------



## SQ13

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> After my bumpy start with the soloist and the faults in my unit things are hopefully smoothing out. I'm thinking of swapping a couple of the Vivids for Sparkos op amps. my questions to those who have used the ss2590 with the soloist are:
> 
> 1 - can these be used with the soloist top cover on? (if not, that instantly rules them our for me as I can't trust my cats)
> 
> 2 can anyone give sound impressions vs the ss3602 in the soloist - (what do the pro opamps really bring to the table)?


the ss2509 will be too wide to place side by side, will need a wire lead extension and tilt to the side. search the forum as I read someone was experimenting with it.


----------



## sawindra

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Thanks - it is a very good video, which I'd seen, but Lachlan doesn't use the ss2590, only the ss3602 so that comparison is still an unknown.



The pro stuff is designed to work at higher voltage drive as well +24V, i'd go with op-amps with lower voltage drive


----------



## rmsanger

cobrabucket said:


> WELL. This is a major bummer.
> I tried the SparkOs 3602 in the volume stage as recommended by "Passion for Sound" but got SEVERE static when playing YouTube and no audio output at all when playing music.
> I tried reseating and swapping the left and right 3602, but problems still persist.
> I don't even want to try them in the Input stage as I am concerned about damaging the 3X.
> ...



Did you follow Lachlans instructions on placement?   I wish I took a picture on mine but there is either a 1 or A in the bottom left corner of the sparkos 3602.  That is key to ensuring you get the orientation aligned with the notch.


----------



## cobrabucket (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes sir. Followed placement (gold marker at the bottom left) and even had static bracelet, everything.
Just would not work correctly in the volume stage in my amp. Could certainly have been a faulty Op Amp and they could possibly be fine with a replacement part.
But I didn't want to risk it.
SparkOs very quickly refunded me my entire purchase price (minus tax of course).
I am definitely impressed with their being so proactive and still think of them as a quality company.
Thank you SparkOs for being awesome!
Takeaway: I am grateful to still have the 3X working perfectly with the Vivids.


----------



## MacMan31

David222 said:


> Up and running this morning with the 3XP + Supercharger.  Nice improvement to overall sound signature.  Running the 3XP today from my MHDT Orchid --> Adds a touch of musicality/body via the R2R DAC... compliments the Burson house-sound nicely.



Did you mod your HD600? If so what did you do? The Burson Soloist 3X goes for $1200 to 1400 used here in Canada. That is a pretty hefty jump for me. Is it worth it? I currently have a Schiit Valhalla II and Bifrost II.


----------



## Melting735 (Dec 16, 2021)

MacMan31 said:


> Did you mod your HD600? If so what did you do? The Burson Soloist 3X goes for $1200 to 1400 used here in Canada. That is a pretty hefty jump for me. Is it worth it? I currently have a Schiit Valhalla II and Bifrost II.


Valhalla is an OTL amp. I never listened to it, but I have other OTLs. HD600 sounds warm, lush and rich on tubes. On soloist, it has more details and sounds clear and transparent.

It all depends on which type of sound you are looking for. I personally prefer hd600 pairing with tubes. However, I rarely had a good experience with planar magnetic or low impedance headphones on tube amps.

In general, soloist is a more versatile amp that allows you to drive almost all headphones to a very satisfactory altitude.


----------



## MacMan31

Melting735 said:


> Valhalla is an OTL amp. I never listened to it, but I have other OTLs. HD600 sounds warm, lush and rich on tubes. On soloist, it has more details and sounds clear and transparent.
> 
> It all depends on which type of sound you are looking for. I personally prefer hd600 pairing with tubes. However, I rarely had a good experience with planar magnetic or low impedance headphones on tube amps.
> 
> In general, soloist is a more versatile amp that allows you to drive almost all headphones to a very satisfactory altitude.



Well I have the HD6XX though I am tempted on an HD600. I do prefer a more "warm" or "analog" sound but I do like lots of detail also. I do also have ZMF Aeolus and perhaps those paired with a "warm" amp can be too much of a good thing. Though I have heard the ZMF claims their headphones pair very well with tube amps.


----------



## David222 (Dec 16, 2021)

MacMan31 said:


> Did you mod your HD600? If so what did you do? The Burson Soloist 3X goes for $1200 to 1400 used here in Canada. That is a pretty hefty jump for me. Is it worth it? I currently have a Schiit Valhalla II and Bifrost II.



Yes, good eye. That is a CNC-backweight. It adds weight/extends the bass at the bottom register of the 600.  Also, increases the overall resolution/fullness a touch more. A great little investment and easy to do. Here -->   https://jfunk.org/wpc/product/hd600-hd650-cnc-copper-mass-loading-mod-diy-kit/

I also swapped the pads to Dekoni elite sheepskin.  I own the 6XX as well...personally, I enjoy the 600 much more.

The Valhalla is a great AMP. If you are loving your tunes than dont worry about missing out (free advice).  If you are ready to add another AMP to your collection and want Class A the Soloist 3XP is a *phenomenal* machine.  It is not as "warm" as people think --> its a straight shooting power-house that can accomodate both low and high impedance headphones. The sound is super clean + good body (Burson house sound). Perhaps just a touch of "warmth", but more-so texture/fullness and depth. 

I thought about Flux Labs before purchasing my 3XP a year ago...decided I wanted a) smaller form factor (with same power) and b) loved the quality build/look and feel of Burson machinery.  Additionally, the Burson guys are some of the best dudes in the industry. From a customer service POV, if you need help, etc., they are immediate in their email response/help for questions or issues that arise.... Just a great company all around with high quality products.

An alternative, at lower price point for consideration is the Hagerman Tuba https://hagerman-audio-labs.myshopify.com/products/tuba-vacuum-tube-headphone-amplifier

I own the Tuba as well and love it. It's another quality product with ultra-clean sound signature. Built like a tank. This has tubes (of course) but sounds as if it does not.  I use my Focal Clears, Aeolus and HD600 on the Tuba (rotate with my 3XP and a few other AMPs). 

Incredible synergy.


----------



## 9bphillips (Dec 17, 2021)

I am looking to upgrade my dac from my dx300 to maybe the qutest or pontus 2 but what I am worried about is neither of these dacs will allow me to use my Soloist in Power Amp mode. Will I be missing the added dynamics and power of power Amp mode or will the dac make up for that? If anyone can give me any insight on this or test this out it would be most helpful. Thanks!


----------



## betula

9bphillips said:


> I am looking to upgrade my dac from my dx300 to maybe the qutest or pontus 2 but what I am worried about is neither of these dacs will allow me to use my Soloist in Power Amp mode. Will I be missing the added dynamics and power of power Amp mode or will the dac make up for that? If anyone can give me any insight on this or test this out it would be most helpful. Thanks!


In my opinion and experience you can only take advantage of the power amp mode if there is a physical volume control on the DAC. It is a shame, this limits your DAC options, but something for something I guess. The Qutest is an excellent DAC, but that won't work in power amp mode for this reason. No DAC choice will give you the same result as power amp mode on the 3XP. That said, not everyone needs the power amp mode. Many owners are happy with normal mode and use one of the DACs you mentioned.
I belong to the camp who says power amp mode significantly improves dynamics, clarity, space, over the warmer and more romantic sounding normal mode, so I am happy to 'compromise' on the DAC and choose something with volume control, like the RME ADI-2. Or if you want some R2R sound, Soekris DACs have volume control as well.

You definitely won't be able to use power amp mode with a DAC that has no volume control.


----------



## 9bphillips

betula said:


> In my opinion and experience you can only take advantage of the power amp mode if there is a physical volume control on the DAC. It is a shame, this limits your DAC options, but something for something I guess. The Qutest is an excellent DAC, but that won't work in power amp mode for this reason. No DAC choice will give you the same result as power amp mode on the 3XP. That said, not everyone needs the power amp mode. Many owners are happy with normal mode and use one of the DACs you mentioned.
> I belong to the camp who says power amp mode significantly improves dynamics, clarity, space, over the warmer and more romantic sounding normal mode, so I am happy to 'compromise' on the DAC and choose something with volume control, like the RME ADI-2. Or if you want some R2R sound, Soekris DACs have volume control as well.
> 
> You definitely won't be able to use power amp mode with a DAC that has no volume control.


I realize I can't use power Amp mode with the qutest or pontus. What I am curious about is will a nice dac like those too make up for the added benefits in power Amp mode. Will I miss poweramp mode if I use one of those two?


----------



## DrewVz

If I'm running Foobar2000 from my laptop, can't I just use the volume control on the laptop into the dac and be able to use power amp mode?


----------



## Melting735

DrewVz said:


> If I'm running Foobar2000 from my laptop, can't I just use the volume control on the laptop into the dac and be able to use power amp mode?


That will reduce the signal strength delivered to your dac. Ideally, this should be done by a preamp for the best performance.

I think this is why Burson created composer to match SOLOIST. Composer might be one of the most cost effective way to enable using power amp mode on soloist.


----------



## DrewVz

But what's the benefit? I thought it was just more of an option if you already had volume control upstream? Is the amp output actuality better? 

At some point you need a volume control. I thought the Soloist had a very good one, no?


----------



## 9bphillips

DrewVz said:


> But what's the benefit? I thought it was just more of an option if you already had volume control upstream? Is the amp output actuality better?
> 
> At some point you need a volume control. I thought the Soloist had a very good one, no?


I feel like you have more power in power Amp mode. Not only more power but better dynamics and a more full sound. When in power Amp mode you are bypassing I'm assuming the volume opamps so it gives off a different sound .


----------



## DrewVz

9bphillips said:


> I feel like you have more power in power Amp mode. Not only more power but better dynamics and a more full sound. When in power Amp mode you are bypassing I'm assuming the volume opamps so it gives off a different sound .


But then you're adding another volume control upstream in the system. Why would you assume the DAC volume control is better then the Soloist's?


----------



## 9bphillips

DrewVz said:


> But then you're adding another volume control upstream in the system. Why would you assume the DAC volume control is better then the Soloist's?


I don't care about the volume control. It doesn't matter what turns the volume up and down to me. When the Soloist is in power Amp mode it gives the sound an added benefit with better dynamics and smoother more full sound. I'm asking can a good dac do those same things for me? Obviously a good dac can alter the presentation of a headphone in some degree. Is there a dac out there that can give me the dynamics of power Amp mode and bring other benefits such as more details, blacker background,  better instrument separation and so on?


----------



## DrewVz

I'm confused.  Please correct me if I'm wrong here:

Putting the amp in power Amp mode only bypasses the volume stage. So that's the only circuit difference? If so, then what I'm saying is that you're just replacing that circuit with another one from another device (DAC). 

Why would this sound better?


----------



## 9bphillips

All I know is that putting it in power Amp mode it bypasses 2 opamps and I'm assuming it's the volume opamps. When doing that the dac controls the volume. The sound is more dynamic and the soloist is at full volume at whatever gain stage you have it set it out. There are many ppl that hear the exact same things as me when using poweramp mode. You can search power Amp mode and read all about it on this thread. I am know Tech genius at all but I know I hear a clear an immediate difference in between using power Amp mode and just regular mode. I'm sure there is someone on here that could explain exactly why there is a difference.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

The power amp mode’s benefit lies in bypassing the volume control, so indeed the real benefit only lies in using a dac with digital volume control, where you could consider that a digital attenuation gives you better quality than an analog one.


----------



## DrewVz (Dec 17, 2021)

gonzalo1004es said:


> The power amp mode’s benefit lies in bypassing the volume control, so indeed the real benefit only lies in using a dac with digital volume control, where you could consider that a digital attenuation gives you better quality than an analog one.


So Burson spends all this time and money to incorporate a high end MUSE volume control for the Soloist, but a cheap digital control from another device works better?

Not saying you guys are wrong in what you're hearing, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this or why they would bother with a fancy volume stage with multiple OP amps if it could easily be improved by a cheap digital control.


----------



## 9bphillips

gonzalo1004es said:


> The power amp mode’s benefit lies in bypassing the volume control, so indeed the real benefit only lies in using a dac with digital volume control, where you could consider that a digital attenuation gives you better quality than an





DrewVz said:


> So Burson spends all this time and money to incorporate a high end MUSE volume control for the Soloist, but a cheap digital control from another device works better?
> 
> Not saying you guys are wrong in what you're hearing, but I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around this or why they would bother with a fancy volume stage if it could easily be improved by a cheap digital control.


The volume is fine on either one. I don't think ppl use power Amp mode for a certain volume control. They use it because it sounds better to many. I was talking with a guy on a headphone Facebook group about Powe Amp mode and when he tried it he was shocked. He said he had been using the Soloist's for 6 months and never knew that power Amp mode enhanced the sound so much. He was surprised to say the least. Like I said I'm no Tech buff but I know 100% without a doubt there is a difference in the sound. Just like with the supercharger.  I thought it wouldn't make a really noticeable difference but I was wrong. It made an immediate difference in making the Soloist sound better. I hear that same difference when using power Amp mode.


----------



## DrewVz

Agreed on the super charger. Big difference. 

I'll have to try the power Amp mode and see. Not sure how it works but I'll try it.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

The power amp mode only bypasses the volume control, hence that’s what causes the difference in sound, it’s as simple as that. What people is hearing is the difference between a dac’s digital attenuation versus the analog one used in the Soloist.


----------



## 9bphillips

DrewVz said:


> Agreed on the super charger. Big difference.
> 
> I'll have to try the power Amp mode and see. Not sure how it works but I'll try it.


Just hold down the menu button for 12 seconds. Make sure the dac volume is turned down and the gain set to whatever you use it on or else you could blow your headphones or ears out!


----------



## 9bphillips

gonzalo1004es said:


> The power amp mode only bypasses the volume control, hence that’s what causes the difference in sound, it’s as simple as that. What people is hearing the difference between a digital attenuation versus the analog one.


It's using 2 opamps in power Amp mode and 4 in regular mode. Naturally there will be a sound difference.


----------



## DrewVz

That's the difference. It bypasses the classic OP amps, leaving just the Vivids in the chain.

Tried it out for about 30 minutes. Super clear, almost too clear. I like a more relaxed sound. Plus I like using the volume knob and I actually use it very often.  So for me maybe it's not the best option, but I can see how people might prefer the added clarity.

Thanks for the discussion, folks.


----------



## 9bphillips

DrewVz said:


> That's the difference. It bypasses the classic OP amps, leaving just the Vivids in the chain.
> 
> Tried it out for about 30 minutes. Super clear, almost too clear. I like a more relaxed sound. Plus I like using the volume knob and I actually use it very often.  So for me maybe it's not the best option, but I can see how people might prefer the added clarity.
> 
> Thanks for the discussion, folks.


It is a different sound. I prefer the extra dynamics power amp mode provides. I also like being able to change the volume easier because I am using my dx300 as my dac and source. I am laying in the bed listening to Queen with my 2021 lcd x, Soloist, and dx300 amp12 right by my side on the bed. Eventually I will get a dedicated dac but I will have to cross that bridge after I payoff my Verite Closed I am waiting on impatiently! Lol.


----------



## Melting735

DrewVz said:


> That's the difference. It bypasses the classic OP amps, leaving just the Vivids in the chain.
> 
> Tried it out for about 30 minutes. Super clear, almost too clear. I like a more relaxed sound. Plus I like using the volume knob and I actually use it very often.  So for me maybe it's not the best option, but I can see how people might prefer the added clarity.
> 
> Thanks for the discussion, folks.


Lol that why Burson make composer. Use opamps from composer and enjoy dynamic from power amp mode.


----------



## Donald Russell (Dec 17, 2021)

I am pretty cynical about a lot of audio “improvements” and really don’t hear a lot if difference in a lot of upgrades, plus I think the supercharger may have improved the soloist some but didn’t seem dramatic to me, but when I put it in amp mode and used my singxer sa-1 in preamp mode I really felt like it was a lot better.   I’m sure the volume control is much better on the soloist than singxer, but whether it’s in my head or not I really hear an improvement.  Explain it how you want and call a lot of us crazy for thinking it, but try it before you dismiss it.  Let’s face it audio is so subjective anyway so if you think something sounds better to you then that’s improvement to you.  It does seems unlikely tho that so Many people on here feel the same way about it if there was no change.


----------



## 9bphillips

Donald Russell said:


> I am pretty cynical about a lot of audio “improvements” and really don’t hear a lot if difference in a lot of upgrades, plus I think the supercharger may have improved the soloist some but didn’t seem dramatic to me, but when I put it in amp mode and used my singxer sa-1 in preamp mode I really felt like it was a lot better.   I’m sure the volume control is much better on the soloist than singxer, but whether it’s in my head or not I really hear an improvement.  Explain it how you want and call a lot of us crazy for thinking it, but try it before you dismiss it.  Let’s face it audio is so subjective anyway so if you think something sounds better to you then that’s improvement to you.  It does seems unlikely tho that so Many people on here feel the same way about it if there was no change.


I could hear a difference in both but poweramp mode just brings that extra dynamics that makes it seem more noticeable than the supercharger.  To me the supercharger brought slightly more dynamics but most of all smoothed out the entire frequency range. Power Amp mode is a very noticeable change for the good when you swap to it. It was noticeable immediately with me. I have introduced several ppl to power Amp mode that had never heard it. They all were really impressed in the improvements that power Amp mode brought to the table. To me the supercharger and poweramp mode are both noticeable improvements to the Soloist  from what I hear.


----------



## Donald Russell

9bphillips said:


> I could hear a difference in both but poweramp mode just brings that extra dynamics that makes it seem more noticeable than the supercharger.  To me the supercharger brought slightly more dynamics but most of all smoothed out the entire frequency range. Power Amp mode is a very noticeable change for the good when you swap to it. It was noticeable immediately with me. I have introduced several ppl to power Amp mode that had never heard it. They all were really impressed in the improvements that power Amp mode brought to the table. To me the supercharger and poweramp mode are both noticeable improvements to the Soloist  from what I hear.


I agree with you.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

What headphones are people noticing the improvements on with power amp mode? Asking because I have an Arya Stealth and a Clear, and the Arya noticeably sounded better to me going from the Magnius to the Soloist 3XP w/ Supercharger. With the Clear I couldn't really tell a difference. Is it a planar thing?

I thought I was set after getting this great amp, now you guys are making me want to upgrade to a DAC with a preamp and volume control so I can try the power amp mode, ugh - when does it end? XD


----------



## 9bphillips

MardukSonofEa said:


> What headphones are people noticing the improvements on with power amp mode? Asking because I have an Arya Stealth and a Clear, and the Arya noticeably sounded better to me going from the Magnius to the Soloist 3XP w/ Supercharger. With the Clear I couldn't really tell a difference. Is it a planar thing?
> 
> I thought I was set after getting this great amp, now you guys are making me want to upgrade to a DAC with a preamp and volume control so I can try the power amp mode, ugh - when does it end? XD


I was using lcd x when I first hear power Amp mode. I don't think it matters if it's Planar or dynamic. I have a Verite Closed on the way and its dynamic so I can let you know when I get it. I don't see why it would make a difference.


----------



## MacMan31

David222 said:


> Yes, good eye. That is a CNC-backweight. It adds weight/extends the bass at the bottom register of the 600.  Also, increases the overall resolution/fullness a touch more. A great little investment and easy to do. Here -->   https://jfunk.org/wpc/product/hd600-hd650-cnc-copper-mass-loading-mod-diy-kit/
> 
> I also swapped the pads to Dekoni elite sheepskin.  I own the 6XX as well...personally, I enjoy the 600 much more.
> 
> ...



Perhaps I will try that mod. Looks like you don't have the little foam installed in the centre of the copper ring. I do like what I have so perhaps it would be "cheaper" to experiment with more tubes. But the Valhalla 2 is best with high impedance headphones. Low impedance options may not do so well. The Burson does sound like a great amp. I think I prefer a "warm" or "analog" sound. I don't want it super clean and analytical. I have also been considering a Jotunheim 2 or Lyr 3 which is a hybrid tube amp.


----------



## Big In Japan

Hi, I recently discovered that my unit produces some amount of static noise on the right channel. Sometimes there`s a "pop" and the noise comes and goes. I don`t see any clear pattern besides that it is only on the right channel and I think when the amp was switched on for some time already

I have the amp connected to my DAC via XLR balanced cables. In one test I removed the XLR cables, the noise remained and in the moment I plugged them in, it was suddenly gone. I`m sure it`s not inducted by external sources.

I read some horror-stories about Bursons that killed headphones. Any advice or idea what this could be caused by?

Thank you!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Big In Japan said:


> Hi, I recently discovered that my unit produces some amount of static noise on the right channel. Sometimes there`s a "pop" and the noise comes and goes. I don`t see any clear pattern besides that it is only on the right channel and I think when the amp was switched on for some time already
> 
> I have the amp connected to my DAC via XLR balanced cables. In one test I removed the XLR cables, the noise remained and in the moment I plugged them in, it was suddenly gone. I`m sure it`s not inducted by external sources.
> 
> ...


Probably a faulty opamp, use the included test opamps to find out if one of them is causing the problem.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

I can’t really find this info anywhere: Are the four opamps used when the Soloist is working in power amp mode? Or just two of them? If only two of then are used, which of them?


----------



## sawindra

some thoughts on composer 3X

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...h-balanced-output.938807/page-9#post-16718867

Sparkos made it more exciting, but still the DAC out signal from Conductor reference sounds better (?)


----------



## Melting735 (Dec 19, 2021)

I compared Composer 3X (with vivid opamp and supercharger) and Yggdrasil LIM these days

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...luetooth-balanced-output.938807/post-16720686


----------



## Big In Japan

gonzalo1004es said:


> Probably a faulty opamp, use the included test opamps to find out if one of them is causing the problem.



Thank you. I also received a reply from bursons support (on a sunday...within minutes... not bad!) suggesting the same test. I`ve done that and it seems like the problem went away. So one of the opamps seems to be be bad guy.


----------



## David222

Big In Japan said:


> Thank you. I also received a reply from bursons support (on a sunday...within minutes... not bad!) suggesting the same test. I`ve done that and it seems like the problem went away. So one of the opamps seems to be be bad guy.



The Burson guys are A+ customer support. Glad you isolated your issue.  

It's usually silly guys doing goofy things (like hot swapping cables) that roast gear... not Burson products 

Def a faulty opamp can cause a mess...lucky its an easy fix.


----------



## David222

MardukSonofEa said:


> What headphones are people noticing the improvements on with power amp mode? Asking because I have an Arya Stealth and a Clear, and the Arya noticeably sounded better to me going from the Magnius to the Soloist 3XP w/ Supercharger. With the Clear I couldn't really tell a difference. Is it a planar thing?
> 
> I thought I was set after getting this great amp, now you guys are making me want to upgrade to a DAC with a preamp and volume control so I can try the power amp mode, ugh - when does it end? XD



The Clear is so easy to drive...you're less likely to notice a difference vs. planar.... I have the Clear (OG) and never found a need to be in headphone mode to get great dynamics.


----------



## 9bphillips

gonzalo1004es said:


> I can’t really find this info anywhere: Are the four opamps used when the Soloist is working in power amp mode? Or just two of them? If only two of then are used, which of them?


From what I understand when in power Amp mode the soloist is using 2 opamps. I'm not 100% but I think it bypasses the volume opamps. It isn't using them because when in power Amp mode the volume is controlled by the dac.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

I would like to slightly rise the Soloist 3X, anybody has experience with feet or isolation pods?


----------



## David222

gonzalo1004es said:


> I would like to slightly rise the Soloist 3X, anybody has experience with feet or isolation pods?



Have you considered the cool stand?  There are all sorts of pads and stands you can purchase on Amazon, etc.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

David222 said:


> Have you considered the cool stand?  There are all sorts of pads and stands you can purchase on Amazon, etc.


Thanks! Yes, I thought about the cool stand, but it would be too high for my needs, I just need a 4-5 cms lift.


----------



## David222 (Dec 26, 2021)

9bphillips said:


> I am in need of a dac for my Soloist. I was considering the qutest but I prefer listening to the soloist in power amp mode. I would hate to purchase the qutest and not like the sound without power amp mode. I am considering the denafrips ares, adi dac 2,and the composer. If anyone could help steer me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Pros and cons? Any suggestions for dac's are welcomed also.



Circling back around here.  I purchased a new Qutest at the time of this post.  I'm a former RME-ADI 2fs owner. I also use a MHDT Orchid (Tube/R2R) with 3XP.

Here are a few highly subjective *DAC* pairing thoughts:

Note 1: I listen primarily to _vocal/acoustic, folk, jazz, blues, classic rock, classical_

Note 2:_ I use the upgraded Supercharger power supply. I've corrected for / eliminated the Pot "bump" issue at 50,51,52 gain stage. _

DAC thoughts:

I enjoyed the RME... was very hesitant to sell. However, I consistently felt there was a musicality/texture missing. For some time I ignored this fact and stared lovingly into that pretty LCD display 
Did not find myself EQing often. My headphone/collection (Aeolus, Focal Clear, HD600/6XX, Grado Hemp, Fostex ) perform as intended, as is.  Over time, the EQ became more of a distraction from the music vs. true benefit.
Crossfeed --> Probably the single feature I miss. Was subtle yet enjoyable if you dig a little x-feed.

Qutest
Corrects for what I personally felt was missing via RME. Improved performance across domains (Separation, Detail, Dynamic, Stage Depth and most specificaly texture/smoothness).
Best I have pushed the 3XP to what I consider "maximum timbre" absent implementing a Tube (R2R).
Do not find any need for volume control via DAC w/ Qutest. Plenty of power, dynamics, resolution through 3XP muse/volume pot.

MHDT Orchid
In deploying a Tube / R2R DAC you can push the 3XP slightly further Analog/Timbre
Trade-Off: This will "slow" down (by design) your listening experience. For vocals, jazz, classical, etc., its heavenly, but likely not ideal for DaftPunk, DeadMau5


*Closing thoughts:* Above $2k, you generally won't have many of the "trade offs" noted above in relationship of speed/dynamics/detail/musicality. Your DAC decision really depends on musical preferences / headphone collection. As a reminder, don't overlook the other gear in your chain (streamer, CD, power-supply, etc.) when making DAC decisions. If you think the music preferences (noted above) are close to yours, then perhaps some of the opinions above will be useful. If you swing heavily electronic, rock, etc. then the RME could be your DAC, as it can handle multiple genre of music very well. Lastly, let's not forget about the Bifrost 2 which is another very strong pairing with the 3XP...but enough opinions already for one post


----------



## 9bphillips

Thanks for replying! That actually cleared up a lot for me. I wasn't sure if a Dac could give you things like dynamics. I've always worried that if I used a dac with no volume control I would be missing out on the dynamics power Amp mode provides. I've never had desktop dac and I don't have many things to compare one too so I don't know what added benefits a really good dac like the chord qutest would bring to the table. A desktop dac is the next logical step for me in my chain. I started off my audio journey with iem's,  daps, and portable dac/amp and eventually went to 2021 lcd x, ZMF Verite Closed, Burson Soloist 3xp with supercharger,  and dx300 with Amp 12 as the dac. I want to find a good dac that will pair well with rock/classic rock, blues, jazz, folk, acoustic music. It's a shame I have nowhere to test any equipment out!


----------



## MacMan31

9bphillips said:


> Thanks for replying! That actually cleared up a lot for me. I wasn't sure if a Dac could give you things like dynamics. I've always worried that if I used a dac with no volume control I would be missing out on the dynamics power Amp mode provides. I've never had desktop dac and I don't have many things to compare one too so I don't know what added benefits a really good dac like the chord qutest would bring to the table. A desktop dac is the next logical step for me in my chain. I started off my audio journey with iem's,  daps, and portable dac/amp and eventually went to 2021 lcd x, ZMF Verite Closed, Burson Soloist 3xp with supercharger,  and dx300 with Amp 12 as the dac. I want to find a good dac that will pair well with rock/classic rock, blues, jazz, folk, acoustic music. It's a shame I have nowhere to test any equipment out!



I have the Schiit Bifrost II as my DAC. I think it does really well with those genres of music.


----------



## 9bphillips

MacMan31 said:


> I have the Schiit Bifrost II as my DAC. I think it does really well with those genres of music.


I have seen some reviews on the Bifrost II. Like I said I don't have a lot to compare when it comes to what type of sound I prefer. I have a chord mojo, dx300 amp11mk2 and Amp, and Soloist 3xp. I seem to like the dx300 amp 12 how it is clean, fast,dynamic, detailed, and barely on the warm side of neutral. I enjoy the Soloist and dx300 together. I would like to have that type sound but with a better dac that can enhance those qualities I enjoy. I enjoy that sound signature so when I get a better dac to complete my setup with that sound signature I plan on getting a tube amp to give me a more warm flavor.


----------



## qsk78

Why don’t you consider Composer 3XP?


----------



## 9bphillips

qsk78 said:


> Why don’t you consider Composer 3XP?


I have definitely considered the composer because I like using the Soloist in Power Amp mode. I was thinking about the qutest because I would like to one day get the m scaler if I went that route. I'm trying to think long term as I can when I buy a dac.


----------



## Powermankw

So has anyone ran a solo with a Matrix Mini-i 3 pro? I saw it mentioned but no updates. I intend to run a solo because the Mini 3P output impedance is a tad high. I am running it on Utopias... which... has anyone ran a solo on Utopias? I like the Matrix 3P for everything it does, but I want the most out of my HPs. I would plan on running power amp mode because I run volume on the Matrix through roon. Plus I want to run it balanced.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

9bphillips said:


> started off my audio journey with iem's,  daps, and portable dac/amp and eventually went to 2021 lcd x, ZMF Verite Closed, Burson Soloist 3xp with supercharger,  and dx300 with Amp 12 as the dac.



I've taken a different path with my gear journey but I feel like we're in a similar place.

1. Modius, Magnius, Focal Clear
2. Blessing 2 Dusk, IFI Hip Dac, Qudelix 5K
3. Arya V3
4. Monarch MkII, Sonata E44
5. Soloist 3XP with supercharger.

The weak link in my chain is also the desktop DAC (though I'm sure the Modius is pretty decent) and I'm trying to figure out the right upgrade path, keeping in my my current and likely future headphones. I feel like there's a VC in my future, so definitely thinking about whether R2R/Multibit makes the most sense, or a good DS like Composer.

A bit off topic, but I've seen some VC owners swear tubes are the best pairing for those cans. How do you like the Soloist with the VC?


----------



## 9bphillips

MardukSonofEa said:


> I've taken a different path with my gear journey but I feel like we're in a similar place.
> 
> 1. Modius, Magnius, Focal Clear
> 2. Blessing 2 Dusk, IFI Hip Dac, Qudelix 5K
> ...


Unfortunately I don't have the VC yet. I am on day 33 of waiting so I'm hoping within this month I'll get them. My next 2 buys will most likely be a dac and a tube amp. I have heard lots about the VC and tubes so I will have to try it.


----------



## Donald Russell

MardukSonofEa said:


> I've taken a different path with my gear journey but I feel like we're in a similar place.
> 
> 1. Modius, Magnius, Focal Clear
> 2. Blessing 2 Dusk, IFI Hip Dac, Qudelix 5K
> ...


I have a soloist and a modius dac.  I was using the preamp function on my singxer as-1 amp and the soloist in headphone amp mode and liked the sound better than using the soloist in regular mode.  I just hooked a small completely passive balanced preamp/ volume control between the modius and soloist and wow it really improved the sound.  I can’t hear any noise when volume is at zero or turned up.   Does anyone know any reason to not use a passive preamp between a dac with no volume control and the soloist in amp mode.  It really powers a he6se well in amp mode.


----------



## 9bphillips

Donald Russell said:


> I have a soloist and a modius dac.  I was using the preamp function on my singxer as-1 amp and the soloist in headphone amp mode and liked the sound better than using the soloist in regular mode.  I just hooked a small completely passive balanced preamp/ volume control between the modius and soloist and wow it really improved the sound.  I can’t hear any noise when volume is at zero or turned up.   Does anyone know any reason to not use a passive preamp between a dac with no volume control and the soloist in amp mode.  It really powers a he6se well in amp mode.


I definitely prefer power Amp mode. Have you tried the supercharger?


----------



## Donald Russell

Yes I bought one from headphones.com when they were half price a few weeks ago.  I saw people saying on here they liked the power amp mode so I tried it.  I have a little cheap little bear balanced passive volume control that I hooked up with my modius and soloist and with a topping e50 and soloist and both sound good to me.   If its In my head then good for me because it seems much more dynamic and a bigger sound and I can’t hear any noise at all.  It also seems a lot more powerful.  With an he6se I can only turn it to about half volume before it gets too loud.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

9bphillips said:


> Unfortunately I don't have the VC yet. I am on day 33 of waiting so I'm hoping within this month I'll get them. My next 2 buys will most likely be a dac and a tube amp. I have heard lots about the VC and tubes so I will have to try it.


Gotcha, thanks. Would love to hear how it goes when you get the VC and the DAC! I'm not sure I want to dive into the tube wormhole yet.


----------



## 9bphillips

Donald Russell said:


> Yes I bought one from headphones.com when they were half price a few weeks ago.  I saw people saying on here they liked the power amp mode so I tried it.  I have a little cheap little bear balanced passive volume control that I hooked up with my modius and soloist and with a topping e50 and soloist and both sound good to me.   If its In my head then good for me because it seems much more dynamic and a bigger sound and I can’t hear any noise at all.  It also seems a lot more powerful.  With an he6se I can only turn it to about half volume before it gets too loud.


I absolutely agree with everything you said! Both the Supercharger and power Amp mode were improvements to my ears. I know that I have heard a difference in both. Like you said if it's in my head then so be it because I like the Soloist better with both.


----------



## 9bphillips

MardukSonofEa said:


> Gotcha, thanks. Would love to hear how it goes when you get the VC and the DAC! I'm not sure I want to dive into the tube wormhole yet.


I am sure I will be on here and on some of my audio Facebook groups discussing what I hear! The wait is killing me! I am used too 2 day shipping! I haven't waited this long on a product since probably 2015 when I bought a custom Noble k10 which was my very 1st hi end purchase.  I used them with my phone! I've come a long way since then!


----------



## MardukSonofEa

9bphillips said:


> I am sure I will be on here and on some of my audio Facebook groups discussing what I hear! The wait is killing me! I am used too 2 day shipping! I haven't waited this long on a product since probably 2015 when I bought a custom Noble k10 which was my very 1st hi end purchase.  I used them with my phone! I've come a long way since then!



Nice, that's a decent amount of time! I've only been at this since a few months into the pandemic. I waited 2 weeks for the Monarch MkII and that already felt like an eternity!


----------



## 9bphillips

MardukSonofEa said:


> Nice, that's a decent amount of time! I've only been at this since a few months into the pandemic. I waited 2 weeks for the Monarch MkII and that already felt like an eternity!


I'm sure the pandemic has brought many ppl to this hobby. I started around 2015 with Noble K10 and only used that until I bought a chord mojo and a silver dragon otg cable in 2018. In 2021 I have bought 2020 Andromeda, ie900, Mest Mk 2, 2021 lcd x and black dragon cable ,Verite Closed, Dx300 and Amp 12, Soloist 3xp and supercharger. It's been a big year for me spending. I only have a few more things I need to get like a dac, tube amp, and possibly 1 more open back flagship and then I'm chilling out on the spending. I actually want to get rid of my Andromeda.  I don't use it.


----------



## David222

9bphillips said:


> I absolutely agree with everything you said! Both the Supercharger and power Amp mode were improvements to my ears. I know that I have heard a difference in both. Like you said if it's in my head then so be it because I like the Soloist better with both.



I found the Supercharger made an impact using 3XP when not in H/P Mode. It was a great investment - especially at the recent holiday discount price


----------



## 9bphillips

David222 said:


> I found the Supercharger made an impact using 3XP when not in H/P Mode. It was a great investment - especially at the recent holiday discount price


I heard it in both but I do agree you hear it in regular mode better. I think that is because power Amp mode already seems to give the Soloist better dynamics and a more full and smooth sound to me.


----------



## David222

9bphillips said:


> I heard it in both but I do agree you hear it in regular mode better. I think that is because power Amp mode already seems to give the Soloist better dynamics and a more full and smooth sound to me.



That's right. Which is good, b/c now if wanting to utilize the (already) solid POT/Muse you can boost performance a bit further via the Supercharger (absent H/P mode). Depending on setup, etc.


----------



## sabloke

Anyone noticed their Soloist is running cooler with the Burson 3A "nuclear reactor" upgrade power supply? Still warm like a good Class A amp should, but I'd say 4-6C less. A 39C day here in Adelaide and no dramas.


----------



## sawindra (Dec 31, 2021)

sabloke said:


> Anyone noticed their Soloist is running cooler with the Burson 3A "nuclear reactor" upgrade power supply? Still warm like a good Class A amp should, but I'd say 4-6C less. A 39C day here in Adelaide and no dramas.


I also noticed that amp runs cooler if you. Have A pair of monolith op-amps instead of the vivids...testing the muses02 the past week...very interesting.


----------



## David222

sawindra said:


> I also noticed that amp runs cooler if you. Have A pair of *monolith op-amps* instead of the vivids...testing the muses02 the past week...very interesting.



Hmmmm...what are these Op-Amps you speak of ?


----------



## sawindra

David222 said:


> Hmmmm...what are these Op-Amps you speak of ?


https://www.nisshinbo-microdevices.co.jp/en/MUSES/series/MUSES02.html


----------



## akelew

If your DAC doesnt have volume control, and you want to use the power amp mode on the soloist, does controlling volume at the source (ie windows) do the same thing as if your dac had it?


----------



## David222

sawindra said:


> https://www.nisshinbo-microdevices.co.jp/en/MUSES/series/MUSES02.html



Not following why you'd stick this into a 3XP over a Burson V6 (or perhaps Sparkos) dual/discrete OpAmp. But to each his own. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## sawindra

David222 said:


> Not following why you'd stick this into a 3XP over a Burson V6 (or perhaps Sparkos) dual/discrete OpAmp. But to each his own. 🤷‍♂️



sounds better for i/v stage in my conductor 3x reference. try it.


----------



## David222

akelew said:


> If your DAC doesnt have volume control, and you want to use the power amp mode on the soloist, does controlling volume at the source (ie windows) do the *same thing* as if your dac had it?



No, it is not exactly the same (technically). By way of (one) DAC example, the RME-ADI2fs is carefully designed so that when lowering gain there is not a loss in bitrate or degradation in treble/bass levels (as volume comes down). I'm giving you a lowsy/oversimplified response here, but you can research more about it.  Point being, well manufactured DACs (with variable gain) will permit you to adjust without risking loss in sound quality, clock, etc. 

There are (upstream) programs you can run (Audirvana, etc.) on your computer that can help manage this issue -- but generally you want to be mindful in "lowering" your source (output) upstream of your DAC/AMP.


----------



## 9bphillips

akelew said:


> If your DAC doesnt have volume control, and you want to use the power amp mode on the soloist, does controlling volume at the source (ie windows) do the same thing as if your dac had it?


I am curious about this myself. Hopefully someone can shed some light on this.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> If your DAC doesnt have volume control, and you want to use the power amp mode on the soloist, does controlling volume at the source (ie windows) do the same thing as if your dac had it?


Not exactly. To achieve best performance from your DAC, you need to max out volume on the PC. This way you feed the cleanest and strongest signal to the DAC.


----------



## Donald Russell (Jan 1, 2022)

betula said:


> Not exactly. To achieve best performance from your DAC, you need to max out volume on the PC. This way you feed the cleanest and strongest signal to the DAC.


I agree.  I use an iPhone and feed the digital signal  from Amazon HD thru an apple camera adaptor fed to a topping E50 or modius sometimes and then run balanced out from my dac to a balanced passive preamp for volume control to my soloist in amp mode and it sounds great to me.  I bought a nobsound little bear passive preamp on Amazon which is now $39.   I cannot hear any noise with it and it sounds much more dynamic and clear to my ears than going straight from my dac to my soloist in normal mode.  It’s completely silent when the volume is zero and works for me.  I was using my singxer sa-1 in preamp mode for the volume control and it sounded really good but to me it sounds better thru the little passive preamp.


----------



## David222

Just curious if anyone else is finding success in pairing R2R/Tube DAC with Soloist ?  

I've been back/forth between Chord Qutest and MHDT Orchid --> Really enjoying the MHDT (R2R/Tube) DAC  with 3XP.


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Just curious if anyone else is finding success in pairing R2R/Tube DAC with Soloist ?
> 
> I've been back/forth between Chord Qutest and MHDT Orchid --> Really enjoying the MHDT (R2R/Tube) DAC  with 3XP.


The Orchid / Soloist 3XP makes much sense (+ music!). My experience with the op-amp based Burson Audio gear (some time ago, that gear was all ‘discrete’ circuitry): ‘vivid’. R2R & tubes would meld very effectively, I think, with the Burson character.


----------



## sabloke

David222 said:


> Just curious if anyone else is finding success in pairing R2R/Tube DAC with Soloist ?
> 
> I've been back/forth between Chord Qutest and MHDT Orchid --> Really enjoying the MHDT (R2R/Tube) DAC  with 3XP.


Soloist plus R2R is magic IMHO. Loving the sound, imaging and separation painted by my Denafrips Venus II with help form the muscular little Soloist bugger.


----------



## David222

sabloke said:


> Soloist plus R2R is magic IMHO. Loving the sound, imaging and separation painted by my Denafrips Venus II with help form the muscular little Soloist bugger.



That Venus II is a beautiful machine!  I bet it sounds fantastic with 3XP.

I was hesitant (about year ago) to jettison my RME-ADI2 and not run "balanced" into the 3XP.  With the exception of a couple specific genre, I cannot discern any noticeable loss in performance from the MHDT Orchid (SE)....was really an emotional hurdle. 

Recently, I upgraded the DAC  (Fuse + Tubes)....pushed beyond where I was with the RME/balanced.  As many have discussed in this thread regarding OpAmp "rolling" -->   Tube DAC opens up significant options in testing different sound signatures with the 3XP.


----------



## sabloke

Funny, I arrived to Venus from ADI-2 as well. With a two week stop to Ares II that made me realize R2R is the way for me.


----------



## David222

sabloke said:


> Funny, I arrived to Venus from ADI-2 as well. With a two week stop to Ares II that made me realize R2R is the way for me.



Yup...there are some things in this hobby that you cannot "un-hear" 🎶


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 3, 2022)

betula said:


> Not exactly. To achieve best performance from your DAC, you need to max out volume on the PC. This way you feed the cleanest and strongest signal to the DAC.


Normally you can not control the volume from the PC if the signal going to the DAC is bitperfect.


----------



## betula

qsk78 said:


> Normally you can not control the volume from the PC if the signal going to the DAC is bitperfect.


This is indeed true, but I assumed the questioner is not using bitperfect.


----------



## arnoldc

I've read about 2 or more dozen pages from the start and end (not the middle) of this thread, and I'm seeking guidance from the owners.

Firstly, the equipment that will be interacting with the (potential) Soloist 3XP purchase are: Aqua La Voce R2R DAC (Aurender N150 and Nakamichi CD player as sources) and Audio Hungary Qualiton X200 integrated amplifier (fully differential direct input) hence, I short-listed the Burson. However, I have several concerns:

1. Being an OCL design, presence of DC offset cannot be denied which when things go wrong, it brings down other equipment as well. I've seen the YouTube video where a Focal Clear was cooked by the Burson.
2. Their warranty stipulations. There's no way an owner wins against those stipulations when the Burson accidentally or by its own fault damages other equipment.
3. The volume control is wonky (seen YouTube video) and takes forever by physical knob but "jumps" when using the remote?
4. Will need a SuperCharger to sound good?
5. Quality issues

So what are your preventive measures to handle the DC offset issues (pops, burning of cans, or stop playback before changing cables, etc)?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## sawindra (Jan 3, 2022)

arnoldc said:


> So what are your preventive measures to handle the DC offset issues (pops, burning of cans, or stop playback before changing cables, etc)?
> 
> Thank you for any advice.



i have had zero issues with conductor 3x reference. If the dc offset is concern, the safest and securest way is to add transformer between the amp and the cans for coupling/decoupling?

https://www.sowter.co.uk/headphone-transformer.php


----------



## alekc

@arnoldc  I can partially answer some of your questions.

As far as R2R dacs are concerend I have paired Soloist with Rockna WaveLight and it sounds great however this is more Rockna than Soloist achievement. Have been running it mostly in power amp mode so Rockna is both dac and preamp in such setup.

Regarding volume knob issue: either run Soloist in power mode exclusively or use remote. I have never encountered any step skipping issues when using remote with Soloist.

I run Soloist with stock psu and it sounds good out of the box if you are looking for adding dynamics and punch. This is common observation both for R2R and Delta Sigma (Mytek Brooklyn Bridge based on ESS) dacs.


----------



## Sam Spade

arnoldc said:


> I've read about 2 or more dozen pages from the start and end (not the middle) of this thread, and I'm seeking guidance from the owners.
> 
> Firstly, the equipment that will be interacting with the (potential) Soloist 3XP purchase are: Aqua La Voce R2R DAC (Aurender N150 and Nakamichi CD player as sources) and Audio Hungary Qualiton X200 integrated amplifier (fully differential direct input) hence, I short-listed the Burson. However, I have several concerns:
> 
> ...


Hey ArnoldC, I've got a burson Conductor 3x.  I haven't had any problems with the issues you raise and it sounds great, just outstanding. But if you are concerned about some Burson issues I also have and can strongly recommend the Sparko Aries headamp, I'm running it with a Chord Qutest DAC, that's a stellar combo. Performance of both systems is awesome, but I'd have to look up the prices to refresh my memory on the comparative value.  I've been too slack to compare them back to back, they just both sounded sensational out of the box. I liked the burson classic and vivid opamps and the Sparko opamps in the Conductor, but frankly it's a matter of taste not quality when choosing between these and also will depend on your headphones. The Burson is a small, neat, unobtrusive 1 box solution, the Sparko/Chord combo is 2 box and not as aesthetically pleasing. After sales service on both has been excellent.  Andrew Sparko is a very cool guy too. Oh I'm running Audeze LCD4s  LCD3s and LCDxc. I haven't used the Burson or Sparko as a preamp for my Rotel RB1080 power amp yet as I have a Musical Fidelity Nuvista which is sublime and uses the legendary nuvistor metal valves. But that will be an interesting comparison when I get around to it.


----------



## sawindra

Sam Spade said:


> Hey ArnoldC, I've got a burson Conductor 3x.  I haven't had any problems with the issues you raise and it sounds great, just outstanding. But if you are concerned about some Burson issues I also have and can strongly recommend the Sparko Aries headamp, I'm running it with a Chord Qutest DAC, that's a stellar combo. Performance of both systems is awesome, but I'd have to look up the prices to refresh my memory on the comparative value.  I've been too slack to compare them back to back, they just both sounded sensational out of the box. I liked the burson classic and vivid opamps and the Sparko opamps in the Conductor, but frankly it's a matter of taste not quality when choosing between these and also will depend on your headphones. The Burson is a small, neat, unobtrusive 1 box solution, the Sparko/Chord combo is 2 box and not as aesthetically pleasing. After sales service on both has been excellent.  Andrew Sparko is a very cool guy too. Oh I'm running Audeze LCD4s  LCD3s and LCDxc. I haven't used the Burson or Sparko as a preamp for my Rotel RB1080 power amp yet as I have a Musical Fidelity Nuvista which is sublime and uses the legendary nuvistor metal valves. But that will be an interesting comparison when I get around to it.



hi Sam, how would compare the sound signature of aries vs conductor? ( currently not using any burson op-amps in my c3x ref..lol)


----------



## Sam Spade

sawindra said:


> hi Sam, how would compare the sound signature of aries vs conductor? ( currently not using any burson op-amps in my c3x ref..lol)


I haven't got them in the same room to do a back to back comparison. I'm exceptionally happy with both and they are both superb. Detailed, musical, completely engrossing, the world just disappears and its an escape when listening. They both are effortless with Audeze LCD4/3/XC and my top end Shure IEMs whose model number escapes me. I've recently picked up a somewhat vintage Musical Fidelity X-CANS valve headamp too which is great as well, so I really should pull my finger out and get all three in the same room and compare. If I could only have one I'd work out which had the features I wanted and buy based on features. And if they both had the features I'd buy on price. If you are buying a complete set up in one go, or on a fixed budget, there's a strong argument to buy the cheaper one and spend the extra on headphones, that will get you the best performance for your money I expect.


----------



## Sam Spade

Oh the Burson is much smaller, prettier and has a remote if those are factors that matter to you. Oh and the Burson has an XLR balanced output. Perhaps most significantly the Burson has a DAC.


----------



## WuBai

I have a question about DC offset, how to measure it and what to adjust for anybody with experience in this area.  I'm currently running my Soloist 3XP as a pre-amp in a 2 channel stereo setup using XLR balanced output to my amplifier.  My amplifier can switch between RCA and XLR inputs, and the Soloist is feeding in through XLR.  Whenever I switch to XLR inputs on my amplifier, my speakers pop (push out then release).

I'm running 4 Staccato Op amps, so here are my questions and I really appreciate everybody's help in advance.

1.  In terms of the adjustable pots for DC offset tuning, I see 4 blue pots located on the board in the headphone amp stage.  Are these also used when running the Soloist as a       pre-amp in my 2 channel stereo setup?

2.  If the 4 pots in the headphone amp stage so not impact the DC offset for the XLR output to my amplifier, is there another way to adjust the DC offset?  (Each Staccato has a       small pot on it as well but I don't know what those are for exactly).

3. If the 4 potentiometers on the circuit board in the headphone amp stage are indeed used to adjust DC offset for the XLR output to my stereo amplifier, do I just place my          black lead on my meter on Pin 3 and my red lead on Pin 2?

I guess those are all the questions I have for now, because any further questions would be predicated on the answers to those above.  I'll wait for someone with experience in this to write back before I start writing more of a novel! 

-Allen


----------



## arnoldc

@sawindra , @Sam Spade , @alekc thank you very much for your replies.

@WuBai thank you for your post describing your experience which is enough confirmation for me.

Thank you guys, I don't want to deal with all these issues presented by Burson designs, so I'm skipping this brand.


----------



## David222

arnoldc said:


> I've read about 2 or more dozen pages from the start and end (not the middle) of this thread, and I'm seeking guidance from the owners.
> 
> Firstly, the equipment that will be interacting with the (potential) Soloist 3XP purchase are: Aqua La Voce R2R DAC (Aurender N150 and Nakamichi CD player as sources) and Audio Hungary Qualiton X200 integrated amplifier (fully differential direct input) hence, I short-listed the Burson. However, I have several concerns:
> 
> ...



Arnold, with all due respect to the free-flow of ideas here, the random nature of your "list" (Warranty, Wonky Volume, SuperCharger, burning cans, etc.) comes across as  "pot stirring" and not seeking to further our collective communal pursuit, technical understanding, and/or general enjoyment of Burson Gear/3XP, etc.

I see the few other posts you made regarding your Zen DAC also took up issue with iFi and seemingly provoked the manufacturer to a response 

Burson is one of the most reputable and honest manufactures in the industry. Their products are of high quality and the attention to detail in their machining process is second to none.  They offer a standard/common 3 year warranty. I believe your Zen DAC has a 12 month warranty.  In my experience, the Burson folks are kind, quick to respond if help is needed, and have never been unfair/unreasonable.

Eliciting a random/single internet videos serves not much purpose. We have no knowledge of what/how any individual uses their equipment. We can conclude from the record of this thread the 3XP is generally reliable and enjoyable. It would be reasonable to assume hardware problems of varying nature arise (globally), as is likely the case with any manufacturer.


----------



## WuBai

Just to be clear about my questions above, because I don't want there to be a misunderstanding.  I am simply asking questions to learn and not making a judgement on this product.  I absolute love this amplifier and it has done nothing other than sound absolutely terrific.  Plus, I have modified by using Staccato op amps, so that is a variable that _I _have placed into the equation.  Not here to stir the pot or detract people from this pre/HP amp in any way, because for me and in my system, I don't think I could find a bigger value for my money.  Still, I would very much appreciate any advice or guidance on my DC offset question above by somebody with experience on the process.


----------



## arnoldc

@David222 I'm not into stirring any pot. I want a product that works properly and my questions are basic. Have you read the warranty clause? What if it damages my other equipment? They stated they're not responsible. Simple, yes? What if I'm the unlucky one to have an issue? Burson may replace their unit but what about my other equipment?

For the record, I already contacted Burson sales prior to this post, where we had a short exchange. My last email was not responded to when I asked about compatibility with tube amps regarding the DC offset. I even asked my amp manufacturer how they will deal with the DC offset. I chose the Soloist 3XP because it fit my needs, but as I learn from reading posts and seeing videos, I decided to ask here.

My inquiries were addressed like to look at a different amplifier, use a transformer. That's pretty clear to me.

What's this got to do with my iFi posts? Those guys addressed the issue, so end of story. I still use my Zen DAC with my HE400i but there are some tracks where I think I need more power hence the lookout for a more powerful amp and to support the plan of buying an Aeon 2 Open.

I joined this group way back in 2007, so as you can see, I don't talk much but I read a lot.


----------



## David222

Well, perhaps the guys at Burson arrived at a similar conclusion to my post above 🤷‍♂️

I suppose we'll simply say Auf Wiedersehen, as you depart this faulty product forum. Best of luck.


----------



## arnoldc

@David222 I don't know why you're behaving this way and pleaseeee.... don't even drag Burson into your unfounded conclusion. Good bye to you.


----------



## David222

arnoldc said:


> @David222 I don't know why you're behaving this way and pleaseeee.... don't even drag Burson into your unfounded conclusion. Good bye to you.



Sir, I am not "behaving" in any manner and I mean no disrespect. I am merely a 3XP enthusiast/ thread guest whom enjoys participating, no different from anyone else.  

I simply disagree with your prior post  - which began with a DC Offset query (however truly/accurately measured) and then seemed to dovetail into a litany of "quality issues" while also mentioning a YouTube video of someones headphones blowing up and implying a non-standard warranty (absent citing any materially different limitation of liability language from competing OEM(s) warranty) 🤷‍♂️

IMO, it just comes across as sensational, fairly unsubstantiated, and hard to imagine Burson would be in business (in high regard) if everyones gear was constantly damaged (DC Offset or otherwise) globally... and then the warranty was not holding water during repair request. This thread would likely not exist and we'd all own Flux Labs by now 

Time for another beer. Cheers.


----------



## haasaaroni

David222 said:


> This thread would likely not exist and we'd all own Flux Labs by now


As a potential future Soloist 3XP owner, and current Flux Labs FA-10 owner, I’m not sure whether to feel reassured or discouraged by this comment 😂


----------



## David222

haasaaroni said:


> As a potential future Soloist 3XP owner, and current Flux Labs FA-10 owner, I’m not sure whether to feel reassured or discouraged by this comment 😂



Was just being cheeky. I've got nothing but love for Flux...but come on over to club Burson!


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Was just being cheeky. I've got nothing but love for Flux...but come on over to club Burson!


As a happy FA-22 owner, I may have to Flux some muscle here…kick some op-a$$…🦿😜…


----------



## David222 (Jan 3, 2022)

jonathan c said:


> As a happy FA-22 owner, I may have to Flux some muscle here…kick some op-a$$…🦿😜…



I dropped that in there just for you (and your flux)


----------



## haasaaroni

David222 said:


> Was just being cheeky. I've got nothing but love for Flux...but come on over to club Burson!


Same here obviously. It’s just that I have a growing love for my desk space and the Flux is like having a mini-fridge on my desk. Time to “downsize.”


----------



## jonathan c

haasaaroni said:


> Same here obviously. It’s just that I have a growing love for my desk space and the Flux is like having a mini-fridge on my desk. Time to “downsize.”


Get a larger desk!


----------



## David222

haasaaroni said:


> Same here obviously. It’s just that I have a growing love for my desk space and the Flux is like having a mini-fridge on my desk. Time to “downsize.”



Yup, totally understand! I was back/forth on Burson v. Flux.  Ultimately made a form factor decision and read a few final performance reviews that (subjectively) led me down under 🇦🇺....I remain endlessly curious about Flux (have to admit).

Now I get to spend my days pondering  Cool Stand or lay flat


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> Get a larger desk!



Flux should just sell (optional) bolt-on folding desk arm extensions...to support those giants


----------



## jonathan c

David222 said:


> Flux should just sell (optional) bolt-on folding desk arm extensions...to support those giants


That is why their flagship is named Volot…


----------



## David222

jonathan c said:


> That is why their flagship is named Volot…



If Flux resurrects the IRIY (12AU7 hybrid) then I'm a buyer.... need to do something productive with the RFT Foil getters I just ordered 💡


----------



## sawindra

arnoldc said:


> @sawindra , @Sam Spade , @alekc thank you very much for your replies.
> 
> @WuBai thank you for your post describing your experience which is enough confirmation for me.
> 
> Thank you guys, I don't want to deal with all these issues presented by Burson designs, so I'm skipping this brand.


 thank you too!


----------



## sawindra

haasaaroni said:


> As a potential future Soloist 3XP owner, and current Flux Labs FA-10 owner, I’m not sure whether to feel reassured or discouraged by this comment 😂




join the dark side.lol


----------



## Big In Japan

David222 said:


> The Burson guys are A+ customer support. Glad you isolated your issue.
> 
> It's usually silly guys doing goofy things (like hot swapping cables) that roast gear... not Burson products
> 
> Def a faulty opamp can cause a mess...lucky its an easy fix.



It took a while but the german distributor is going to send me four new op-amps (he said they come in matched pairs) Can anyone confirm this? I always thought, this is only relevant for tubes because they have such large tolerances?! Asking because 3 of the 4 old ones should be fine and I don`t want to throw them all away.


----------



## sawindra

Big In Japan said:


> It took a while but the german distributor is going to send me four new op-amps (he said they come in matched pairs) Can anyone confirm this? I always thought, this is only relevant for tubes because they have such large tolerances?! Asking because 3 of the 4 old ones should be fine and I don`t want to throw them all away.



depends, it seems like the newer version of Vivids are better than the ones i heard 1 year ago. SO just keep the old ones, in case something happens


----------



## centuriones

haasaaroni said:


> As a potential future Soloist 3XP owner, and current Flux Labs FA-10 owner, I’m not sure whether to feel reassured or discouraged by this comment 😂


As the owner of the Soloist 3XP for more than a year I can guarantee you that this, for its class, is one of the best Class A amps around.
You will not regret buying it at all.


----------



## sawindra

who has tried the Muzg audio op-amps? looks well engineered and made in Poland.


----------



## WuBai

Just wanted to provide an update on the DC offset.

I managed to use the 4 pots, carefully and with an excel spreadsheet, to bring down the DC offset on my headphone XLR output.  Everything was disconnected, volume was set at zero and gain was set to low.  My left channel (on the headphone output) initially had 28.7mV and my right channel had 50.5mV.  I was able to get both to zero.

I did this to see if it would actually adjust the DC offset on the XLR outputs on the rear of the unit that were feeding my stereo amplifier, since I predominantly use the Soloist as a preamp.  Unfortunately, having zero offset by adjusting the pots on the headphone output did not make a difference on the rear XLR outputs.

For the right channel, using my black lead on Pin 3 and my red lead on Pin 2, I am measuring 55.3mv with volume at zero and gain set to low.  My right channel is reading negative 18mw.

With gain set to medium and zero volume, my right channel is reading 229mV and my right channel is reading 256mV (positive in medium gain) _with the cover off and not given time to warm up in medium gain with cover on_.

Now, I am going to let the Soloist to high gain for 15 minutes with the cover on to get some heat in there and then go back to medium gain and check the DC offset on the rear XLRs.

Having done that, I am at 50.6mV on the right channel and 214mV on the left channel.

Now I am going to keep the unit in medium gain with volume still at zero and remove the cover for 15 minutes and take another reading.

One quick note, with the cover off I am able to blow onto the internals of the unit.  When measuring the right channel while blowing the offset changes downwards dramatically, even with a small amount of pressure I can easily get it to dip into the negatives.  The left channel does the exact opposite, with blowing the DC offset goes up might higher into the positives.  The headphone output section, after adjusting is still dead on perfect.  Keep in mind that this unit is not OEM, I have Staccato Op Amps that are soldered to the PCB and have upgraded Sparkos voltage regulators (which made a shocking improvement).  I checked the voltage on the Sparkos and they are good.  I want to be fair to Burson here because when a user such as myself decides to modify a circuit, they are introducing a lot of variables and the product is no longer representative of what any other customer would receive.  Also, I accept the risks and know the limits of my own knowledge and understanding, I am no Elon Musk.  I build my own cables, swap out capacitor and voltage regulators with the same ratings as OEM and upgrade some internal wiring, pretty much a monkey that happens to have a soldering iron, so keep that in mind.  If you gave me an oscilloscope, a breadboard and the correct components and asked me to build a simple Op Amp circuit or amplifier, I couldn't.  Sure I could figure it out after lots of reading and learning and trial and error, but if you asked me to do it right now, I am not there.  So please keep this in mind.

 So after 15 minutes with volume set to zero, medium gain and cover _off_, the right channel is now rading 123mV and the left channel is reading around 150mV.  The voltage is honestly all over the place with the readings, unlike when I took them on the XLR headphone output, which was extremely precise and constant and didn't move around too much.

I'm happy that I at least dialed in the headphone out offset.  I'm going to keep running the unit as a preamp with the cover off as it seems the channels are more balanced that way, and I can hear and improvement.  I just never understood before today why the unit sounded so much better with the cover off, it had to do with the heat and its impact of the op amps (at least that is my theory).  No perfect solution here, but at least if I were using this as a headphone amp, with some adjustment, you really can dial in the offset to zero of positive .1V and it is very stable.  Since this is _Head-Fi_, I think that's all that really matters.

-Allen


----------



## sawindra

WuBai said:


> Just wanted to provide an update on the DC offset.
> 
> I managed to use the 4 pots, carefully and with an excel spreadsheet, to bring down the DC offset on my headphone XLR output.  Everything was disconnected, volume was set at zero and gain was set to low.  My left channel (on the headphone output) initially had 28.7mV and my right channel had 50.5mV.  I was able to get both to zero.
> 
> ...



Hi Allen , so staccato just like muzg audio op-amps i posted pic of, you can adjust the Dc offset with flat head driver?

the sound is better with top off is due to effect microphonics. you will hear similar with tubes.


----------



## WuBai (Jan 4, 2022)

sawindra said:


> Hi Allen , so staccato just like muzg audio op-amps i posted pic of, you can adjust the Dc offset with flat head driver?
> 
> the sound is better with top off is due to effect microphonics. you will hear similar with tubes.


Sawindra, hello there!  Each Staccato, since they are dual op-amps, comes with two potentiometers that can be adjusted.  I asked Staccato about these a year or two ago and they said they are calibrated from the factory and not to touch them, but I'm not sure exactly what they do.  I _could _adjust them, but I'd probably need to have an oscilloscope, desolder them and actually get readings and know what I'm doing before making any adjustments.  I would love to learn how to adjust Op-Amps with a scope, but I haven't researched that yet and haven't made the dive down that rabbit hole.

Since each Op-Amp is a dual Op-Amp, I'd probably need to A) figure out exactly what pins to measure.  B) Make sure I know what I'm measuring for _Is it DC offset as well? and C) Understand what the potentiometer on each side of the dual op amp adjusts, and their relationship with each other because I'm assuming some sort of balance was struck at the factory, just don't know a balance of what and for what reason_.  Again, just a monkey with a soldering iron that is curious and willing to learn (and accept the risks that come with voiding warranty).

-Allen


----------



## sawindra (Jan 4, 2022)

muzg's in burson swing  i think...guess i have to buy them now..lol


----------



## haasaaroni

centuriones said:


> As the owner of the Soloist 3XP for more than a year I can guarantee you that this, for its class, is one of the best Class A amps around.
> You will not regret buying it at all.


Just placed an order, with the supercharger as well  Looking forward to hearing it head-to-head with the FA-10.


----------



## WuBai

So, quick update on the DC Offset issue.  What I ended up doing was using a single Duelund JDM 0.01uF 600V Tinned Copper Foil bypass capacitor inline with Pin 2 (+) of each XLR cable.  The capacitor pretty much completely blocked the DC, so now when I switch my amp from RCA inputs from my receiver to XLR inputs for my Soloist as a pre-amp, I no longer get that speaker pop.  There is a _tiny_ bit of push, but I'd say 98% better, almost perfect.  

So how does it sound?  Remember in the original Matrix when Neo asked "Why do my eyes hurt?"  Then Morpheus says "Because you've never used them before."?  It was something like that.  I purchased my Soloist when it was available for pre-order, so I was one of the first and have been _enjoying it _as a pre-amp every since, the bass was sometimes overpowering my room but that was because I'm running Buchardt S400 speakers and they have a good amount of bass output.  Turns out what I thought was a 'lot' of bass was just bass that wasn't fully controlled.  I've been running with over 200mW of DC offset for a long time and I just got used to the sound and thought that was normal!  Crazy thing was, even with that handicap I've tweaked and tuned my system to get it to sound better and better, but today once I learned (thanks to this forum) that I had a DC offset problem and found out what the heck DC offset even was, I can now finally enjoy this pre-amp and my amp the way it was meant to sound.

So first thing I noticed was that I could hear so many micro details in the vocals and the background shuffling that I've never heard before.  Everything was fully composed and never lost it during complex passages like it did with DC offset in the system.  Everything became crystal clear to a degree that I thought was just impossible.  The level of increase in performance isn't like a 'component change' but an entirely new system that I can enjoy figuring out again.  It is insane.  BUT, I was used to more bass and while I could now suddenly hear every single upright bass note perfectly and clearly and be moved by the melody that I never knew even existed in the track, the bass amount seemed to be slightly reduced due to it being tighter.

So this opened up something else that I've never been able to accomplish.  I could finally run the Soloist with High Gain!  Sure, I get a hiss from the speakers but its not crazy, I got a hiss with my headphones as well so it doesn't bother me because you don't hear it when music is playing and don't really hear it from the seating position.  But before I could never run High Gain because due to the crazy DC offset with that amount of gain, the sound became an out of control hot mess and everything just came out as one distorted blob.  Now, I can run in High Gain and reduce the volume via my streamer and find that perfect match between Soloist volume and streamer volume when the bass level, clarity and dimensionality are just right.

The soundstage went up to the ceiling and extends now far beyond the left and right of the speakers.  There is depth I've never heard and a warmth and composure to the music and the vocals and instruments that I would have thought impossible just yesterday.  It was an absolute experience.  Unfortunately I got done building my cable and testing everything right before dinner and I couldn't play too much without the wife getting upset.

I feel like I _finally _get to experience the Soloist the way it was meant to be.  I don't know why I had DC offset in the first place, but I believe it is most likely due to all the various mods I've done to my unit (voltage regulators, op amps, upgraded power supply capacitors, other various capacitors changes).  I'd like to know if a brand new stock Soloist with standard Vividi op-amps has any DC offset on the rear XLR outputs, but it honestly wouldn't matter because I found the fix for my own system and it is glorious.  
Now the only downside is that this Duelund capacitor does alter the sound, just like everything else.  So I have to do even more experimentation to find out if I want to use the Pure Copper foil or the Tinned Copper or maybe put in a Pure Silver in there.  I'm thinking of making an XLR cable that has a 3D printed external case where I can just try different capacitors with spade connectors (no solder in XLR, using EIZZ gold XLR plugs, highly recommended and not expensive).

Alright, enough gushing, very excited about listening and tweaking more.  Hopefully I don't get myself into trouble my going over my skis, but something tells me I will.

-Allen


----------



## SQ13

WuBai said:


> So, quick update on the DC Offset issue.  What I ended up doing was using a single Duelund JDM 0.01uF 600V Tinned Copper Foil bypass capacitor inline with Pin 2 (+) of each XLR cable.  The capacitor pretty much completely blocked the DC, so now when I switch my amp from RCA inputs from my receiver to XLR inputs for my Soloist as a pre-amp, I no longer get that speaker pop.  There is a _tiny_ bit of push, but I'd say 98% better, almost perfect.
> 
> So how does it sound?  Remember in the original Matrix when Neo asked "Why do my eyes hurt?"  Then Morpheus says "Because you've never used them before."?  It was something like that.  I purchased my Soloist when it was available for pre-order, so I was one of the first and have been _enjoying it _as a pre-amp every since, the bass was sometimes overpowering my room but that was because I'm running Buchardt S400 speakers and they have a good amount of bass output.  Turns out what I thought was a 'lot' of bass was just bass that wasn't fully controlled.  I've been running with over 200mW of DC offset for a long time and I just got used to the sound and thought that was normal!  Crazy thing was, even with that handicap I've tweaked and tuned my system to get it to sound better and better, but today once I learned (thanks to this forum) that I had a DC offset problem and found out what the heck DC offset even was, I can now finally enjoy this pre-amp and my amp the way it was meant to sound.
> 
> ...



there are quite a number bypass cap, especially those with diff foil material and oil. you can explore small transformer for the output. if I remember correctly some of the DAC or Pre uses cap or transformers, eg audio note


----------



## Coran

Well, I got got the Super Charger in for the Soloist. I honestly had low expectations for a power supply actually having all that much of an impact. However, folks here seemed pretty happy so I figured it would be fun to check out (the black friday deal helped). Even with my skepticism, I am pleasantly surprised! Everything seems just slightly improved across the spectrum, which really adds up when enjoying my music. I don't pretend to fully understand the how or the why, but the results sure speak for themselves.


----------



## haasaaroni

Just got my hands and ears on the Soloist 3XP with the Supercharger today, and posted some (very early) impressions with the Arya on the Arya forum. Very impressed with this little thing so far!


----------



## arnoldc

TL;DR

Last Tuesday I dropped by our premier head-fi store after I received reply from Audio Hungary that the direct differential input of my Qualiton X200 is protected from presence of DC.

I had my mind set on Flux FA-10 Pro and while they're unpacking it, the senior staff and I were talking about their experience with Burson and I was told there were no issues except one where the owner's Focal got "burned" because he played too loud.

When the FA-10 Pro has been setup with my Dell -> Zen DAC -> Flux (medium gain, RCA) -> HE400i, I started my listening session and what I heard is a mirror of the qualities of the Zen DAC. I thought perhaps that's how "transparent" the FA-10 Pro is. I have to admit I'm not jumping with joy.

I asked the guys to setup the Soloist 3X Performance (medium gain, RCA) and after playing the same tracks as before, I knew I prefer the Burson.

The real reason why I'm buying an amp is because I wanted to buy the DCA A2O and from reviews, it wants power. However, I was in for a surprise, but it's OT in this thread.

Because the A2O I got has the Pentaconn Vivo cables, I'm not able to use it with the Soloist yet and it was the HE400i that had ear time.

The Soloist got integrated into my system, and I religiously followed the sequence for power up and power down. I am pleasantly surprised how well it works with my Qualiton X200 as a pre-amp, but that's another OT.

While I was listening to music, I got an email notification and I powered down X200 which cause a crackling sound on my speakers. I knew the reason, and that's I forgot to turn down the Soloist volume.

The email came from Charlie (Burson support) and he had an elaborate explanation of what's going on during power up and power down cycles of the Soloist. He also confirmed the steps I'm doing but instead of waiting 10 seconds after power on (to power up the X200, or plug in a headphone) he recommended 30 seconds.

At the end of the day, I can deal with these rituals and I don't really mind because they're somewhat basic.

Some quirks:

- yes, the bouncing volume control which I'm not bothered
- the volume suddenly became louder, like 3dB louder, at one point as a pre-amp. I have not repeated this scenario yet and never happened in headphone mode.

I told myself that If I really had to deal with DC on the headphone output I'll just make the Epsilon 12 DC protection circuit. This is something I haven't done because I didn't have the need to as the nearly 2 1/2 dozen dual-rail supply Cmoy I made all has <20mV on their outputs. The Mini3 amps I made has like 12mV on the output. The Zen DAC has around 15-16mV on the Pentaconn output.

In the end, I have no regrets buying my first choice, which is the Soloist 3X Performance.


----------



## qsk78 (Jan 6, 2022)

I extended my headphones collection with HEDDphone One (42 ohm @ 87 dB) 2 weeks ago. Nice combination. Soloist drives them very well!
Awesome headphones, by the way.

Looking forward to Soloist 3XP Grand Tourer (pre-ordered it in November but have not received it yet due to logistics/customs issues)


----------



## UntilThen

Santa was late but he will deliver my Soloist 3xp with the super charger today at 6:30 pm. Now to go back and read this thread and see what others have to say.


----------



## haasaaroni

Ok, so I'm LOVING this amp with the Bifrost 2 and Arya, but I'm not in love with the soundstage width coming from the Flux FA-10. It's making the Arya seem a little like a long hallway; forward depth is so layered and deep, but sounds almost don't extend past the edges of my head to either side. Anyone else finding this? Would op amp swapping help with this? I'm considering already making the jump up to the GT, since it's supposed to retain the same sound while being wider.


----------



## UntilThen

I have Bifrost 2, NAD M51 and Yggdrasil as dac and the Bifrost 2 has the least wide soundstage of the 3. My tube amps have great wide soundstage. I'll report back on this Soloist 3xp soundstage in my chain when I get it. Oh there's a SMSL Do200 dac on trial here as well.


----------



## UntilThen

HiFiDJ said:


> I highly recommend you give this thing a listen!



I will. I'm just 2 years late.   

The reason for this interest in the Soloist 3xp since I'm pretty much a tube amp guy.... well one day I wondered into a head-fi shop and heard Susvara driven by the Conductor 3 Reference. It sounded pretty good to my ears.


----------



## David222

Tube DAC + Soloist 3XP = 

With the Orchid I've been rolling 2C51 and CV2493 / E188CC (adapters) .... super fun with the 3XP 💡


----------



## ekjellgren

Are you still happy with the Sparko SS3302? I'm planning to order the Supercharger and might get the OpAmps since the dealer also have those. Any thoughts, are they worth it? And.. should I get 2 or 4 of them, do you only use them on the input OR the volume stage, or both?


----------



## sawindra

ekjellgren said:


> Are you still happy with the Sparko SS3302? I'm planning to order the Supercharger and might get the OpAmps since the dealer also have those. Any thoughts, are they worth it? And.. should I get 2 or 4 of them, do you only use them on the input OR the volume stage, or both?



depends..on what type of sound you want...


----------



## Roses54

Soloist 3XP owners, would this be a worthwhile upgrade to Schiits Jot 2? I keep hearing good things about this australian fella..


----------



## UntilThen

It's here. I'm evaluating David and Goliath. Burson 3xp is incredibly small in size.  I start off straight away with the SuperCharger. So no way to know if it's an improvement over the stock power brick but it does sound clean and quiet.

Small in size it might be but not in power. With He6se V2, I managed to turn the volume to 45 at high gain and in balanced mode. Dac used is the NAD M51 with variable volume boosted to +3 dB. I do not have Yggdrasil here with me and that will be another day's exercise.

My tube amp Odyssey is more powerful but the 3XP can and will drive He6se.


----------



## UntilThen

After a few songs, it's quite clear that David must not be heard next to Goliath because Goliath simply dwarfed it in everything - organic tones, soundstage and musicality. 

So let's put aside the tube amp and I'll evaluate how the 3XP handles these 3 headphones. To my surprise, I actually enjoy listening to music with He6se and the Burson. Sound is tight, punchy and precise. Good details and clarity. Soundstage is narrower but not too bad. The NAD M51 dac has pretty wide soundstage, so in this chain I can live with it. It's just that David's soundstage is narrower than Goliath's.   

Now I will not rush through all the headphones. The other 2 will have to wait their turns because I'm rather enjoying the He6se right now. Just another thing spring to my mind. The 3XP does have a hint of tube tone despite sounding unmistakably solid state. It's actually a very enjoyable tone. This is very much more lively and dynamic compared to the previous Burson Conductor 2+ that I used to owned. A big improvement.


----------



## David222

UntilThen said:


> It's here. I'm evaluating David and Goliath. Burson 3xp is incredibly small in size.  I start off straight away with the SuperCharger. So no way to know if it's an improvement over the stock power brick but it does sound clean and quiet.
> 
> Small in size it might be but not in power. With He6se V2, I managed to turn the volume to 45 at high gain and in balanced mode. Dac used is the NAD M51 with variable volume boosted to +3 dB. I do not have Yggdrasil here with me and that will be another day's exercise.
> 
> My tube amp Odyssey is more powerful but the 3XP can and will drive He6se.




I think it speaks "volumes" for the 3XP that you were able to attempt a comparison between the two SS v. monster tube. 

Never bet against David


----------



## UntilThen

David222 said:


> Never bet against David



ha.... you're David.   

I wasn't in a hurry to post more impressions because I was busy listening and enjoying my music with the Burson 3XP... sound great with the LCD4 and He1000se. Very good indeed. This amp gets a thumps up from me. 

The latest was using 3XP as a preamp into Odyssey. As a preamp, it is very quiet. Now back to listening again.


----------



## UntilThen

betula said:


> The remote didn't work for me as well. It has turned out I only had to replace the battery.



What's wrong with the battery than came with the remote? I had to replace the battery too today. Minor gripe though because it's a good sounding solid state amp. One could be happy with the He6se V2 and the Burson 3xp.


----------



## UntilThen

betula said:


> I just thought I need to emphasise that I mostly evaluated the Soloist 3XP in 'headphone power amp mode'. Completely bypassing the amp's volume circuit to my ears leads to a much more dynamic and clear sound with better impact, separation and sense of space.
> 
> In normal mode it is still a great amp but IMHO the true magic hides in bypassing the whole volume circuit which is not possible on too many amps. Normal mode is somehow less refined/detailed with a lesser sense of soundstage depth and definition. Normal mode has a sweeter analogue tone but I much prefer the increased clarity/resolution and impact of the headphone power amp mode.
> 
> I am not an expert, so I am not sure what exactly is going on, just following my ears as always and sharing my findings.



That's interesting and thanks for the tip. Power amp mode is more transparent, dynamic and harder hitting. I had to set the SMSL Do200 to preamp mode and turn down the volume to minimum then gradually bring it up. I manage to get the volume on the dac to 50 out of a max of 99. This is with He6se V2. Gain on Burson is High.


----------



## betula

UntilThen said:


> What's wrong with the battery than came with the remote? I had to replace the battery too today. Minor gripe though because it's a good sounding solid state amp. One could be happy with the He6se V2 and the Burson 3xp.


I do not know, but my remote came with a flat battery as well. Since then I put a brand new battery in it and in a few weeks it was flat again. I do not even use the remote, so it is quite weird.


----------



## UntilThen

betula said:


> I do not know, but my remote came with a flat battery as well. Since then I put a brand new battery in it and in a few weeks it was flat again. I do not even use the remote, so it is quite weird.



I bought 2 CR1220 batteries. Let's see how long it last.


----------



## horatiu

betula said:


> I do not know, but my remote came with a flat battery as well. Since then I put a brand new battery in it and in a few weeks it was flat again. I do not even use the remote, so it is quite weird.


Mine died after a month, or so.


----------



## sawindra

horatiu said:


> Mine died after a month, or so.


oops!


----------



## UntilThen

Woke up this morning and started listening to Beck's 'Morning' and Dire Straits 'You and your friend' with LCD4. Of course I'm in power amp mode. There's no going back now, like everyone who has discovered it.  

Now the Burson Soloist 3XP is closing the gap with Odyssey. Not yet but it's closing. Odyssey is still airier and wider in soundstage, punch and clarity. If I didn't compare, I could love the Soloist .... totally. That's a compliment for the Burson because the price gap is very significant.

The Soloist had control of LCD4 and the bass delivery is close to haunting. I detect no brightness here. Just a full organic sound with details galore. 

I thought of the solid state amps that I had at the beginning of 2021 - Questyle CMA 12, Violectric v280, Schiit Mjolnir 2, Auralic Taurus Mk2. These are very good at their price point but the Soloist hits the sweet spot and is better than all those amps to my ears. It may not have the widest soundstage but it is not the least as well. Besides when an amp connects with you, it's not just the soundstage that counts. It's the whole presentation - tone, timbre, texture, clarity, details, imaging, bass.

This amp came to me and it's burned in. The previous owner had it for 6 months and have done more than 100 hours. All I had to do was listen, evaluate and I concluded that I am enjoying the whole experience. 

Next to try the He1000se with the Soloist.


----------



## haasaaroni

UntilThen said:


> It's the whole presentation - tone, timbre, texture, clarity, details, imaging, bass.


Absolutely! I feel the same way. I don’t have a preamp so I haven’t been able to try power amp mode, but this little amp is a revelation to me for all those reasons.


----------



## centuriones

Could you guys please explain to me how to connect the cables between the Soloist 3XP in amp mode and the preamp?
I have not been able to do it.
Thank you very much for helping.


----------



## UntilThen

centuriones said:


> Could you guys please explain to me how to connect the cables between the Soloist 3XP in amp mode and the preamp?
> I have not been able to do it.
> Thank you very much for helping.



Ok basically very straight forward.

Whether you're using a dac with preamp function or a dedicated preamp, your dac or preamp xlr or rca out goes into the Soloist input sockets.

So 2 scenarios :-

1) Dac with preamp out function ----- > xlr or rca cable from dac out to Soloist input ---------------- > Soloist 3XP

or

2) Dac without preamp out function ----- > dedicated preamp (e.g Schiit Saga or Freya) ----- >  xlr or rca cable from preamp out to Soloist input ------- > Soloist 3XP

For now, we'll focus on 1).
Do this to set the Soloist 3XP to power amp mode. Make sure you set the preamp volume to minimum while setting it up. When you're ready to start with your music, increase the preamp volume to your desired volume.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-16304228

I've now connected the NAD M51 as DAC with preamp out to the Soloist 3XP. There's no physical volume knob on the M51. I have to use the remote to set the volume.


----------



## UntilThen

Perhaps I should have just shown you this picture.


----------



## centuriones

Thank you very much, you were really nice.
Hope to make it work.


----------



## UntilThen

centuriones said:


> Thank you very much, you were really nice.
> Hope to make it work.



You're welcome. What dac or preamp are you using?


----------



## sabloke

centuriones said:


> Could you guys please explain to me how to connect the cables between the Soloist 3XP in amp mode and the preamp?
> I have not been able to do it.
> Thank you very much for helping.


Amp mode only works on headphone outputs so if you really want to do it, get an adapter from XLR on 6.3mm to your preamp of choice.


----------



## centuriones (Jan 8, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> You're welcome. What dac or preamp are you using?


I managed to get it all working.
Amazing results.
I did not expect such a substantial difference.
Now I'm using a Palmer Monicon passive preamp and a stupendous Denafrips Pontus II dac connected in XLR.


----------



## UntilThen

gonzalo1004es said:


> Anybody using the Soloist 3X with Hifiman HE1000SE? They’re
> quite easy to drive, is there enough volume range using the balanced output?



Replying 8 months late but He1000se sounds great with Soloist 3XP. Volume range is great, especially considering you can select low or medium gain for He1000se. I wouldn't go high on that headphone.


----------



## UntilThen

centuriones said:


> I managed to get it all working.
> Amazing results.
> I did not expect such a substantial difference.
> Now I'm using a Palmer Monicon passive preamp and a stupendous Denafrips Pontus II dac connected in XLR.



Excellent. I tried going back to normal mode and it's just not as good. Mind you normal mode is still good but I just prefer the transparency of the power amp mode.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

UntilThen said:


> 2) Dac without preamp out function ----- > dedicated preamp (e.g Schiit Saga or Freya) ----- >  xlr or rca cable from preamp out to Soloist input ------- > Soloist 3XP



Thanks for this! I just ordered a Bifrost 2 and I'm looking forward to trying this setup out with my old Magnius as a preamp.

Noob question: does anyone know (or have an educated guess as to) how much the preamp imparts its own sonic characteristics to the chain in this setup? Like, would I be using the Magnius's op amps in the volume control stage instead of Soloist's V6 Vivids in that stage? Or am I literally just using the Magnius for its volume pot? Because the former doesn't necessarily seem like it'd be an improvement...


----------



## UntilThen

MardukSonofEa said:


> Thanks for this! I just ordered a Bifrost 2 and I'm looking forward to trying this setup out with my old Magnius as a preamp.
> 
> Noob question: does anyone know (or have an educated guess as to) how much the preamp imparts its own sonic characteristics to the chain in this setup? Like, would I be using the Magnius's op amps in the volume control stage instead of Soloist's V6 Vivids in that stage? Or am I literally just using the Magnius for its volume pot? Because the former doesn't necessarily seem like it'd be an improvement...



That should work and only way to know if it's better is to try it. I won't be able to use Yggdrasil with Soloist in power amp mode until I get a preamp. However M51, Soloist and He1000se sounding great right now.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

UntilThen said:


> Replying 8 months late but He1000se sounds great with Soloist 3XP. Volume range is great, especially considering you can select low or medium gain for He1000se. I wouldn't go high on that headphone.


Thanks! I ended up getting the soloist 3X and upgrading to Susvaras!😂


----------



## UntilThen

gonzalo1004es said:


> Thanks! I ended up getting the soloist 3X and upgrading to Susvaras!😂



That's great you got Susvara. As a matter of fact, it was a chance encounter listening to Susvara and Burson Conductor 3XP that pique my interest in the Soloist. It wasn't an ideal listening session but it's still gave me a glimpse of a good tone.

Now a question for you. Do you think the Soloist 3XP drive Susvara sufficiently? I know it drives the He6se V2 very well no doubt about it.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

UntilThen said:


> That's great you got Susvara. As a matter of fact, it was a chance encounter listening to Susvara and Burson Conductor 3XP that pique my interest in the Soloist. It wasn't an ideal listening session but it's still gave me a glimpse of a good tone.
> 
> Now a question for you. Do you think the Soloist 3XP drive Susvara sufficiently? I know it drives the He6se V2 very well no doubt about it.


Well, my DAC outputs at +24dBU (more than 12V), and I literally can’t use high gain mode in power amp mode (it’s so loud that I have no volume range and I even hear a soft hiss); so I’m using medium gain and sounds fabulous! A high output DAC has tremendous impact on the amp’s demands, so maybe I’m not using the Soloist as most do. Definitely sounds outstanding.


----------



## UntilThen

Your dac output is very high but then you can use Susvara at medium gain on the Soloist. Glad it's sounding outstanding.


----------



## sawindra

+24dbu ( analog clipping limit) ? Are u using a professional DAC?


----------



## gonzalo1004es

sawindra said:


> +24dbu ( analog clipping limit) ? Are u using a professional DAC?


Yes, it’s a Merging Anubis.


----------



## vinnydotc

Roses54 said:


> Soloist 3XP owners, would this be a worthwhile upgrade to Schiits Jot 2? I keep hearing good things about this australian fella..


I upgraded from the Jot 2 and it is definitely a worthwhile upgrade especially if you have hard to drive planars like he6. I noticed better details and clarity the most.


----------



## UntilThen

Hard to drive planars or easy to drive planars, the Soloist just gets the job done. I love the tone.


----------



## Slade01

Recently got this amp, primarily based on the suggested pairings with the (ability to drive) HE6se which is still incoming for me.  But testing it now with my HD6XX and Auteurs, I have to say that this is the very first time I can say that a SS based amp has it spot on.   As I have been leaving the tube/tube rolling world behind, nearly all of the SS and Tube Hybrid amps I have owned or auditioned has been -- always lacking in something or another.   The Soloist 3xp really takes the best of SS and tubes and really harmonized those qualities in my opinion.   And the power available gets the job done for nearly any headphone.   This is really an awesome amp.


----------



## haasaaroni

So the Grand Tourer arrived and I burned it in for a day...and I gotta say, I think the 3XP has better synergy with the Arya than the GT does. The sound from the 3XP is warmer, more mid-range focused, and my suspicion is that it's slight upper treble emphasis actually balances out the Arya's own treble peak better than the GT. The GT sounds like it's slightly darker in tonality (maybe more natural), which leaves that treble peak in the Arya completely exposed. It also resolves much better, which brings out the flaws of the Arya slightly more. So much to my own surprise I think the GT is going back and I'll be staying with the 3XP for as long as I have the Arya's.

If I upgrade to a Susvara one day...that'll be a very different discussion.


----------



## Slade01

haasaaroni said:


> So the Grand Tourer arrived and I burned it in for a day...and I gotta say, I think the 3XP has better synergy with the Arya than the GT does. The sound from the 3XP is warmer, more mid-range focused, and my suspicion is that it's slight upper treble emphasis actually balances out the Arya's own treble peak better than the GT. The GT sounds like it's slightly darker in tonality (maybe more natural), which leaves that treble peak in the Arya completely exposed. It also resolves much better, which brings out the flaws of the Arya slightly more. So much to my own surprise I think the GT is going back and I'll be staying with the 3XP for as long as I have the Arya's.
> 
> If I upgrade to a Susvara one day...that'll be a very different discussion.



You don't think any other opamps would fix that in the GT?  It is kind of surprising being they are both of the same dna, same stock vivid opamps.....


----------



## haasaaroni (Jan 12, 2022)

Slade01 said:


> You don't think any other opamps would fix that in the GT?  It is kind of surprising being they are both of the same dna, same stock vivid opamps.....


I may keep burning it in and see if anything changes, but I think it's just better at revealing faults anywhere in the chain than the 3XP is.


----------



## David222

haasaaroni said:


> So the Grand Tourer arrived and I burned it in for a day...and I gotta say, I think the 3XP has better synergy with the Arya than the GT does. The sound from the 3XP is warmer, more mid-range focused, and my suspicion is that it's slight upper treble emphasis actually balances out the Arya's own treble peak better than the GT. The GT sounds like it's slightly darker in tonality (maybe more natural), which leaves that treble peak in the Arya completely exposed. It also resolves much better, which brings out the flaws of the Arya slightly more. So much to my own surprise I think the GT is going back and I'll be staying with the 3XP for as long as I have the Arya's.
> 
> If I upgrade to a Susvara one day...that'll be a very different discussion.



Just a reminder not to overlook your DAC in this equation. I've find great synergy with the MHDT Orchid (R2R/Tube) -->  3XP. 

Possible the GT was not finding the same synergy with your DAC vs. your 3XP ?

R2R might help "warm" things up and introduce increased texture/timbre/musicality vs. delta sigma. 

Perhaps folks with Audial, Denafrips, Soekris, Mojo Mystique, etc. --> 3XP pairings have POV.


----------



## haasaaroni

David222 said:


> Just a reminder not to overlook your DAC in this equation. I've find great synergy with the MHDT Orchid (R2R/Tube) -->  3XP.
> 
> Possible the GT was not finding the same synergy with your DAC vs. your 3XP ?
> 
> ...


That’s a good point, and very possible! But I’m not in a position where I can upgrade DACs from my Bifrost 2 at the moment. I just have to find an amp that works with my current setup.

Turns out there are other issues with the GT that prevent me from wanting to give it more of a try as well, like fan noise (it’s very low but still audible, and bugs me when listening to symphonic tracks with quieter moments), the pretty big price increase over the 3XP, and the even more gradual volume change due to the larger volume knob. Imagine trying to spin a regular sized frisbee compared to a giant one. The giant one would require much more effort to make the same amount of rotations because of the larger diameter. With the GT it’s like that. It’s cumbersome to use it as a preamp and it’s just so slow to change volume between songs/sources.

Anyway, I don’t want to bash on this thing too much, because it’s absolutely incredible in so many ways. But for my purposes, it looks like it’s just not the right fit, and I’m quite happy if I can save the money


----------



## David222

haasaaroni said:


> That’s a good point, and very possible! But I’m not in a position where I can upgrade DACs from my Bifrost 2 at the moment. I just have to find an amp that works with my current setup.
> 
> Turns out there are other issues with the GT that prevent me from wanting to give it more of a try as well, like fan noise (it’s very low but still audible, and bugs me when listening to symphonic tracks with quieter moments), the pretty big price increase over the 3XP, and the even more gradual volume change due to the larger volume knob. Imagine trying to spin a regular sized frisbee compared to a giant one. The giant one would require much more effort to make the same amount of rotations because of the larger diameter. With the GT it’s like that. It’s cumbersome to use it as a preamp and it’s just so slow to change volume between songs/sources.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t want to bash on this thing too much, because it’s absolutely incredible in so many ways. But for my purposes, it looks like it’s just not the right fit, and I’m quite happy if I can save the money



The BF 2 is a great DAC.   I hear you on the Fan. That could be potentially distracting (at any dB level).

I've been so pleased with the 3XP.... not (yet) convinced about jumping up to GT.  Although, if you are saying the volume knob is now as large as the_ Price-is-Right _wheel...that could be fun!


----------



## haasaaroni

David222 said:


> The BF 2 is a great DAC.   I hear you on the Fan. That could be potentially distracting (at any dB level).
> 
> I've been so pleased with the 3XP.... not (yet) convinced about jumping up to GT.  Although, if you are saying the volume knob is now as large as the_ Price-is-Right _wheel...that could be fun!


Ha! Not quite that large, but almost 

Will the volume go up with one spin? Will it go down? Spin and find out!!


----------



## jclyle

I have a pair of Sparkos SS3602 for sale. They're a great upgrade for Burson amps!
https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/sparkos-ss3602-pair.17326/


----------



## Slade01

Hey - question for those who have opamp rolled.  I've read on the soloist, there are two places you can set the opamps, at the input stage, and then the volume stage.  If, for example, you are mixing two sets of opamps (e.g. Vivids and Classics).  Does it matter the order in which you put them in....will it sound exactly the same if you put the Vivids in the input stage, and the classics in the volume stage, and vice versa?   Or does the amp take on the input stage first as the baseline, and then the opamps in the volume/output stage set the floor and ceiling levels of the sound characteristics?   Hope I am being clear/making sense.     Thanks!


----------



## akelew (Jan 15, 2022)

After all my research and some auditioning, I'm thinking of diving into a Soloist 3x, Bifrost 2 & LCD-3 combo...
I haven't heard the soloist or bifrost, only going off others comments on those.
I like smooth easy listening, a full dynamic sound with lots of impactful bass, a holographic sound with good soundstage and separation. Listening to primarily electronic music but also bit of everything else.
Any comments appreciated!


----------



## UntilThen

akelew said:


> After all my research and some auditioning, I'm thinking of diving into a Soloist 3x, Bifrost 2 & LCD-3 combo...
> I haven't heard the soloist or bifrost, only going off others comments on those.
> I like smooth easy listening, a full dynamic sound with lots of impactful bass, a holographic sound with good soundstage and separation. Listening to primarily electronic music but also bit of everything else.
> Any comments appreciated!



Should be good. I had LCD3 before and I still have Bifrost 2.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> After all my research and some auditioning, I'm thinking of diving into a Soloist 3x, Bifrost 2 & LCD-3 combo...
> I haven't heard the soloist or bifrost, only going off others comments on those.
> I like smooth easy listening, a full dynamic sound with lots of impactful bass, a holographic sound with good soundstage and separation. Listening to primarily electronic music but also bit of everything else.
> Any comments appreciated!


Sounds like you are on the right track.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

akelew said:


> After all my research and some auditioning, I'm thinking of diving into a Soloist 3x, Bifrost 2 & LCD-3 combo...
> I haven't heard the soloist or bifrost, only going off others comments on those.
> I like smooth easy listening, a full dynamic sound with lots of impactful bass, a holographic sound with good soundstage and separation. Listening to primarily electronic music but also bit of everything else.
> Any comments appreciated!



I haven't heard the D90, but I've been doing a lot of DAC upgrade research and watched/read a few comparisons of that DAC to the sub $1K R2R/multibit DACs like BF2, Denafrips Ares II, etc. The general consensus seems to be that while most people prefer the R2R holographic/analog sound for more instrumental music, the D90's dynamic range and clarity works really well for electronic. I'm not mainly an electronic listener so I just went with the Bifrost 2, but a good Delta Sigma might be something for you to consider. I don't think you can go wrong either way - they're probably both great.


----------



## haasaaroni

akelew said:


> After all my research and some auditioning, I'm thinking of diving into a Soloist 3x, Bifrost 2 & LCD-3 combo...
> I haven't heard the soloist or bifrost, only going off others comments on those.
> I like smooth easy listening, a full dynamic sound with lots of impactful bass, a holographic sound with good soundstage and separation. Listening to primarily electronic music but also bit of everything else.
> Any comments appreciated!


Sounds pretty much like my experience with the Bifrost 2 and 3XP! I’ve never heard the LCD-3 before, but I’m pretty confident you’re in for a treat


----------



## LetTheKidsTechno

akelew said:


> After all my research and some auditioning, I'm thinking of diving into a Soloist 3x, Bifrost 2 & LCD-3 combo...
> I haven't heard the soloist or bifrost, only going off others comments on those.
> I like smooth easy listening, a full dynamic sound with lots of impactful bass, a holographic sound with good soundstage and separation. Listening to primarily electronic music but also bit of everything else.
> Any comments appreciated!


Are you me? Currently have a BF2, SA-1 and LCD2F, but been eyeing deals for either a Burson or LCD3. Not in a rush though, love my current setup. I don't think there's a chance in hell you'd be disappointed with those 3 options.


----------



## David222

gonzalo1004es said:


> I would like to slightly rise the Soloist 3X, anybody has experience with feet or isolation pods?



@gonzalo1004es 

I was just looking at these isolation pucks for something unrelated...remembered your post/question. I've not used these previously, but thought perhaps useful to consider...not sure if they  fit properly under 3XP / in your setup....so you'll have to research (as always). 

https://www.amazon.com/IsoAcoustics...d=1642388628&sprefix=iso+acou,aps,243&sr=8-10


----------



## sabloke

David222 said:


> @gonzalo1004es
> 
> I was just looking at these isolation pucks for something unrelated...remembered your post/question. I've not used these previously, but thought perhaps useful to consider...not sure if they  fit properly under 3XP / in your setup....so you'll have to research (as always).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/IsoAcoustics-Graphite-Isolator-Components-Turntables/dp/B07ZTP64LH/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=iso+acoustic+pucks&qid=1642388628&sprefix=iso+acou,aps,243&sr=8-10


I just got a set of 8 mini pucks to use with my Soloist and a dual LPS that powers my streamer and DDC. They're fantastic, the Soloist is much cooler now as it gets plenty of airflow on its belly. 

https://www.amazon.com/IsoAcoustics...prefix=iso+acoustic+pucks+mini,aps,309&sr=8-1


----------



## UntilThen

Both suggestions above from Amazon should work well. I'm just temporarily resting my Soloist on these silver feet.


----------



## StarFox132

My Soloist 3XP paired with the Burson Composer 3XP are a match made in heaven to drive my Abyss 1266s. I actually have some LCD-3s also that seem to work pretty well with the Amp/DAC stack... though I admit I don't listen to the LCD's as much now that I have the 1266s.


----------



## UntilThen

StarFox132 said:


> My Soloist 3XP paired with the Burson Composer 3XP are a match made in heaven to drive my Abyss 1266s. I actually have some LCD-3s also that seem to work pretty well with the Amp/DAC stack... though I admit I don't listen to the LCD's as much now that I have the 1266s.



That's good to know. Is that The Abyss 1266 TC?


----------



## StarFox132

UntilThen said:


> That's good to know. Is that The Abyss 1266 TC?


Yes it is!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

David222 said:


> @gonzalo1004es
> 
> I was just looking at these isolation pucks for something unrelated...remembered your post/question. I've not used these previously, but thought perhaps useful to consider...not sure if they  fit properly under 3XP / in your setup....so you'll have to research (as always).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/IsoAcoustics...d=1642388628&sprefix=iso+acou,aps,243&sr=8-10


Thank you, that’s a great option!


----------



## akelew (Jan 17, 2022)

The only thing mentally holding me back from the soloist with the LCD-3 at the moment is the power output. Given I'm planning to use them primarily for electronic music listening with lots of bass (with an extra bass shelf EQ'd in). I have a bit of a mental block at the moment that the soloist 3x perhaps doesn't offer as much output at 110 ohm then would push my lcd-3 to its maximum?

So just under 1 watt, when I've read Audeze official user manual says recommended 1-4 watts. I know their product page now says its recomends 250mw + but still.. I know that having enough power on hand really helps with that bass impact.. So im just worried i'll be left wondering if its using its full potential.

I'm wondering if perhaps it might be better finding an amp that can you know output at least 2 watts or something at 110 ohm.. It just sounds like the Soloist 3x is exactly what i'm after in all regards except for this one thing.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> The only thing mentally holding me back from the soloist with the LCD-3 at the moment is the power output. Given I'm planning to use them primarily for electronic music listening with lots of bass. I have a bit of a mental block at the moment that the soloist 3x perhaps doesn't offer as much output at 110 ohm then would push my lcd-3 to its maximum?
> 
> So just under 1 watt, when I've read Audeze official user manual says recommended 1-4 watts. I know their product page now says its recomends 250mw + but still.. I know that having enough power on hand really helps with that bass impact.. So im just worried i'll be left wondering if its using its full potential.
> 
> I'm wondering if perhaps it might be better finding an amp that can you know output at least 2 watts or something at 110 ohm.. It just sounds like the Soloist 3x is exactly what i'm after in all regards except for this one thing.


I wouldn't worry. The 3XP has plenty of power. I reckon you won't even need high gain with the LCD-3.


----------



## UntilThen

The Soloist powers my He6se V2 and LCD4. I don't see why it wouldn't drive the LCD3.


----------



## Donald Russell

akelew said:


> The only thing mentally holding me back from the soloist with the LCD-3 at the moment is the power output. Given I'm planning to use them primarily for electronic music listening with lots of bass (with an extra bass shelf EQ'd in). I have a bit of a mental block at the moment that the soloist 3x perhaps doesn't offer as much output at 110 ohm then would push my lcd-3 to its maximum?
> 
> So just under 1 watt, when I've read Audeze official user manual says recommended 1-4 watts. I know their product page now says its recomends 250mw + but still.. I know that having enough power on hand really helps with that bass impact.. So im just worried i'll be left wondering if its using its full potential.
> 
> ...


----------



## akelew

> I might add I am running the soloist in headphone amp mode using a passive Preamp between the dac and soloist for a volume control.


I was thinking of exploring the same thing.
Which passive preamp are you using?


----------



## Sebbai

Does anyone know if iFi Zen DAC V2 4.4mm->XLR(x2) cable is safe to use with the Soloist. 

I would assume it is, but reading their warranty notes not covering regular XLR-RCA adapters makes me wonder. 

Can you use shared ground on Soloist input?


----------



## Donald Russell

akelew said:


> I was thinking of exploring the same thing.
> Which passive preamp are you using?


I am using a cheap nobsound balanced passive preamp from Amazon.  It seems to work great.  I cannot hear any hiss or sound if the volume is at the lowest setting or highest setting.  i was using my singxer in preamp mode, but the passive one seems completely transparent and clearer than the singxer.  I was going to get something else or a dac with volume but can’t see how it could sound much better than with the passive preamp.


----------



## m usicguy

So I have just ordered this amp.   I have ordered many op amps from Burson.  But never an amp.   Are there anymore failures?

I plan to use this soloist  amp with focal stiellia

IM worried


----------



## betula

m usicguy said:


> So I have just ordered this amp.   I have ordered many op amps from Burson.  But never an amp.   Are there anymore failures?
> 
> I plan to use this soloist  amp with focal stiellia
> 
> IM worried


If you read enough threads, you can start to worry about everything you buy. It is like googling 'headache' and drawing the conclusion of brain cancer. 

There are many happy Soloist 3XP owners out there, I am one of them. My amp has been pretty much in daily use since last March and haven't had any issues.


----------



## UntilThen

No failures from my 6 months old unit. Works like a charm.  

Also I've been going back and forth between regular Soloist mode and power amp mode and find that power amp is just marginally better for me because it's more transparent and tone is tighter. Regular mode also sound good with just slightly more warmth and texture. 

One big advantage using power amp is the bigger remote for the M51 dac over the tiny remote for Soloist. Using remote to control the volume is faster than trying to turn the volume knob zillion times.


----------



## sabloke

betula said:


> If you read enough threads, you can start to worry about everything you buy. It is like googling 'headache' and drawing the conclusion of brain cancer.
> 
> There are many happy Soloist 3XP owners out there, I am one of them. My amp has been pretty much in daily use since last March and haven't had any issues.


Same here! My Soloist has been on non-stop since March 11 last year and had absolutely no issues whatsoever. Love this little monster to bits.


----------



## SQ13

no issue with 3xp, purchased more than a year ago. Though I have the volume jump at 51/52, I didn't bother to write in and to replace the chip.so all good


----------



## akelew

raoultrifan said:


> At 30 Ohms resistive load it starts to distort gently at about 15.75 Watts of RMS power!



Just curious, is this measured with actual music playing? Or just with a resistance? Because wouldnt that impact the power available?


----------



## David222

akelew said:


> Just curious, is this measured with actual music playing? Or just with a resistance? Because wouldnt that impact the power available?



Thats quite an old post ... it appears they were measuring tectonic movement


----------



## sabloke (Jan 18, 2022)

David222 said:


> Thats quite an old post ... it appears they were measuring tectonic movement


I have read a report stating that just the other day someone was listening on low at 96 volume on the Soloist and somehow, by mistake, switched to high gain. It happened on a boat somewhere near Tonga... So far he was not available to comment though, so take it as you will.


----------



## Sebbai

akelew said:


> Just curious, is this measured with actual music playing? Or just with a resistance? Because wouldnt that impact the power available?


Not sure how to measure W-out, but what I can say is that my A90 clipped at any volume over 12 with my HE6. The Burson doesn’t, and the bass is waaay more controlled. A90 advertising with 4.8W max at 50ohm, Burson advertise with 8W at 16ohm. But it’s certainly a more capable unit for the HE6 than the A90..


----------



## Slade01

Much like I fell in love with the 6XX/Darkvoice pairing when I started out, the HE-6se/Soloist 3xp is equally and easily, effortless magic.    This amp has power to spare and is an awesome match for the HE-6.


----------



## haasaaroni

Slade01 said:


> Much like I fell in love with the 6XX/Darkvoice pairing when I started out, the HE-6se/Soloist 3xp is equally and easily, effortless magic.    This amp has power to spare and is an awesome match for the HE-6.


Ahh that 6XX/DV combo…hard to get much better than that.


----------



## jonathan c

haasaaroni said:


> Ahh that 6XX/DV combo…*hard *to get much better than that.


…that will not stop me from trying, buying, crying (in joy)…🤪


----------



## haasaaroni

jonathan c said:


> …that will not stop me from trying, buying, crying (in joy)…🤪


This is the ideal progression! Sometimes I find myself buying, then trying, then crying (out of disappointment)


----------



## m usicguy

Well I just got my soloist.  Wow. Looks awesome.  I got the upgraded power supply and the cooling stand.   So far. The sound is very detailed and textured and not harsh.   

A Big thank you to This forum and Burson Audio.

M usicguy.

I normally like to get about 100 hours of burn in.  But With this amp it might not need it.


----------



## m usicguy (Jan 18, 2022)

So if im correct.  in the stand the volume knob should be at the bottom.  The discrete output is on the same side and the xls headphones out.   So by putting the xls headphone output up top. the output section will only radiate heat up and the volume knob side  stays cooler.    In this photo. this is the wrong way to stand the amp on its side.


----------



## Sebbai

My Soloist lays flat, and what your saying is probably right! The left side of the unit is cooler


----------



## betula

m usicguy said:


> So if im correct.  in the stand the volume knob should be at the bottom.  The discrete output is on the same side and the xls out.   So by putting the xls headphone output up top. the output section will only radiate heat up and the volume side of the stays cooler.    In this photo. this is the wrong way to stand the amp on its side.


I would not worry about heat radiation. I think it is simply safer to have the headphone cable inserted on the bottom also ergonomically it looks better to me. I do not think it matters too much.


----------



## David222

+1 for not worrying too much about it. I usually keep my 3XP flat.  If decide to use cool stand -- Agree with @betula ... headphone jacks at bottom ...safer that way.


----------



## Moses Kwon

I'm getting bifost 2, but it doesn't have a volume knob.. In order to try poweramp mode, I'm planning to add 3rd device. Can anyone tell me if following plan will work?
1. Bifrost xlr out to Soloist xlr in
2. A90 or Jotunheim preamp rca out to soloist rca in
I'm a beginner. I don't even know if this setup will work. Can anyone help?


----------



## akelew (Jan 19, 2022)

Moses Kwon said:


> I'm getting bifost 2, but it doesn't have a volume knob.. In order to try poweramp mode, I'm planning to add 3rd device. Can anyone tell me if following plan will work?
> 1. Bifrost xlr out to Soloist xlr in
> 2. A90 or Jotunheim preamp rca out to soloist rca in
> I'm a beginner. I don't even know if this setup will work. Can anyone help?



Hi, I am currently waiting on a bifrost 2 and soloist 3xp myself!

There's a bit of discussion on this thread about using a passive preamp for this purpose.
I did some research, and it seems a lot of people believe that if you are just after a volume control between your dac and power amp, the best/simplest/cheapest way is with a passive pre-amp. So basically no power. Just input balanced or single ended, a volume knob on the front, and output balanced or single ended. This way you basically aren't adding an extra 'stage' in your chain, as every extra electronic stage is going to add some more distortion or colour on the end. Where as a passive preamp is literally just a volume attenuator added to the circuit.

So something like this: https://www.amazon.com.au/Nobsound®-Fully-balanced-Single-ended-Pre-amplifier-Controller/dp/B01MXC9HHW?th=1
or this
https://www.amazon.com.au/Nobsound-...-Ended-Pre-Amplifier-Controller/dp/B07255VHZS

(note im not certain if these exact preamps would be compatible with the bf2/3xp, the only thing you need to make sure is that the preamp impedance matches your dac/amp and i'm not sure just yet how to exactly work that out)


----------



## centuriones (Jan 19, 2022)

Sorry if I intervene in the discussion.
I apologize for the English.
In my opinion I strongly advise against a passive preamp.
I used a Palmer Monicon passive preamp until a few days ago. I have to agree with those who say that passive preamps change the phase, change the stereo image and create other artifacts.
In fact the passive preamps are fine for those who use them as volume controllers for monitors but in our case (pre + Soloist 3XP) it is absolutely not good. I encountered an artificial sound with unnatural and backward voices.
After installing an active preamp (in my case a Topping Pre90) everything is back in the right direction and I can enjoy the Soloist 3XP in the amplifier version.


----------



## Donald Russell (Jan 19, 2022)

akelew said:


> Hi, I am currently waiting on a bifrost 2 and soloist 3xp myself!
> 
> There's a bit of discussion on this thread about using a passive preamp for this purpose.
> I did some research, and it seems a lot of people believe that if you are just after a volume control between your dac and power amp, the best/simplest/cheapest way is with a passive pre-amp. So basically no power. Just input balanced or single ended, a volume knob on the front, and output balanced or single ended. This way you basically aren't adding an extra 'stage' in your chain, as every extra electronic stage is going to add some more distortion or colour on the end. Where as a passive preamp is literally just a volume attenuator added to the circuit.
> ...


That is exactly what I use.  I use the nobsound balanced passive preamp between my modius and soloist. You can use the nobsound balanced or single ended. I  Use balanced out cables from the modius into the Passive preamp and then another set of balanced cable out from the passive preamp into the balanced Imput on the soloist.  I put the soloist into headphone amp mode then use the volume knob on the passive preamp and it seems to work great to me.  I just make sure the volume knob is at zero until I am ready to listen.  You can change the gain while in headphone amp mode but I pretty much leave it on medium.
   I have listened extensively to the soloist directly from the modius balanced using the soloists volume control and one set of balanced cables vs using the passive preamp and soloist on headphone amp mode and I prefer it in the amp mode.  I also have put the nobsound preamp turned up to maximum volume in between the modius and soloist using the soloist in normal mode using it’s volume control vs just taking it out and going directly from modius to soloist in normal mode and I can’t tell any difference.  If that cheap passive preamp and extra set of cables changes the sound or introduces noise I can’t hear it.  Plus I like it’s volume control knob better.  I don’t like having to spin the soloists knob so much to change volume.   I can’t see the volume number the way I have it set up beside my chair so I can’t tell what the volume is.  With the passive preamp i can feel where the knob is from zero. I was using a singxer SA-1 as a preamp into the soloist and just decided to try the passive preamp and I liked the passive preamp sound better than using the singxer as a preamp for volume control.  I don’t know anything about phase or artifacts etc.  I just know what I hear and I dont Hear anything extra just a very clean clear sound.


----------



## vinnydotc

I have a Bifrost 2 and a Soloist 3xp and I have headphone amp mode turned on and just use Windows volume control. Is there something with what I'm doing or I need a preamp with volume knob between the BF2 and Soloist? Cause I do hear a difference in headphone amp mode with just what I'm using.


----------



## betula

vinnydotc said:


> I have a Bifrost 2 and a Soloist 3xp and I have headphone amp mode turned on and just use Windows volume control. Is there something with what I'm doing or I need a preamp with volume knob between the BF2 and Soloist? Cause I do hear a difference in headphone amp mode with just what I'm using.


This has already come up and only a few pages ago: top of page 140. 
The 'search' line at the top of each thread page is a useful little tool that many Head-Fiers ignore for some reason.



Moses Kwon said:


> I'm getting bifost 2, but it doesn't have a volume knob.. In order to try poweramp mode, I'm planning to add 3rd device. Can anyone tell me if following plan will work?
> 1. Bifrost xlr out to Soloist xlr in
> 2. A90 or Jotunheim preamp rca out to soloist rca in
> I'm a beginner. I don't even know if this setup will work. Can anyone help?



The less components you have in your audio chain the better. Every extra component increases distortion and degrades the signal. You probably get a better sound out of your Bifrost + 3XP in normal mode than forcing power amp mode with additional components in your chain. 
IMO power amp mode only makes real sense with a DAC that has volume control. Just as Burson intended. 

While I also prefer the additional dynamics/clarity/impact of the power amp mode, it is not necessarily an absolute 'must' for everyone. The 3XP is a nice sounding and capable amp in normal mode too.


----------



## vinnydotc

betula said:


> This has already come up and only a few pages ago: top of page 140.
> The 'search' line at the top of each thread page is a useful little tool that many Head-Fiers ignore for some reason.
> 
> 
> ...



I did before and also tried just now and only my post came up.




Tell me what you would have searched for?


----------



## akelew (Jan 19, 2022)

> have a Bifrost 2 and a Soloist 3xp and I have headphone amp mode turned on and just use Windows volume control. Is there something with what I'm doing or I need a preamp with volume knob between the BF2 and Soloist? Cause I do hear a difference in headphone amp mode with just what I'm using





betula said:


> This has already come up and only a few pages ago: top of page 140.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By your logic here, he could be getting better sound quality since he would be removing a component in his signal chain (the entire preamp/volume control section). Although I think your trying to say he would then be adding a new stage in the form of windows volume control.

The reason ive gathered not using volume in windows is best is because it degrades your signal a bit before getting amped and isn't ideal


----------



## Moses Kwon

centuriones said:


> Sorry if I intervene in the discussion.
> I apologize for the English.
> In my opinion I strongly advise against a passive preamp.
> I used a Palmer Monicon passive preamp until a few days ago. I have to agree with those who say that passive preamps change the phase, change the stereo image and create other artifacts.
> ...


You meant A90? So how did you connect A90 between you DAC and Soloist? Let me guess... xlr out from dac to xlr input to A90 then xlr output from A90 to xlr input to soloist? I'm confused and trying to learn


----------



## Moses Kwon

akelew said:


> Hi, I am currently waiting on a bifrost 2 and soloist 3xp myself!
> 
> There's a bit of discussion on this thread about using a passive preamp for this purpose.
> I did some research, and it seems a lot of people believe that if you are just after a volume control between your dac and power amp, the best/simplest/cheapest way is with a passive pre-amp. So basically no power. Just input balanced or single ended, a volume knob on the front, and output balanced or single ended. This way you basically aren't adding an extra 'stage' in your chain, as every extra electronic stage is going to add some more distortion or colour on the end. Where as a passive preamp is literally just a volume attenuator added to the circuit.
> ...


Thank you very much! Let me check the impedance match.


----------



## haasaaroni

Moses Kwon said:


> You meant A90? So how did you connect A90 between you DAC and Soloist? Let me guess... xlr out from dac to xlr input to A90 then xlr output from A90 to xlr input to soloist? I'm confused and trying to learn


I think he's talking about the Topping Pre90, a pre amp rather than an amplifier: Amazon link

And yes, if you have an A90 already, you could XLR from your DAC into the A90 and then XLR out from the A90 into the Burson to use the Topping as a pre-amp. It'll change the way the sound is presented on the soloist, but I wouldn't know by how much. Mixing a chip-based amp with a fully discrete class-A design might make things a little weird. I could be wrong!


----------



## Moses Kwon

betula said:


> This has already come up and only a few pages ago: top of page 140.
> The 'search' line at the top of each thread page is a useful little tool that many Head-Fiers ignore for some reason.
> 
> 
> ...


I understand. Thank you, but I still want to try it for additional dynamics/clarity/impact. Maybe I should buy high end dac with a volume knob, but I like the sound from Bifost 2... it is a big dilemma.


----------



## Moses Kwon

Donald Russell said:


> That is exactly what I use.  I use the nobsound balanced passive preamp between my modius and soloist. You can use the nobsound balanced or single ended. I  Use balanced out cables from the modius into the Passive preamp and then another set of balanced cable out from the passive preamp into the balanced Imput on the soloist.  I put the soloist into headphone amp mode then use the volume knob on the passive preamp and it seems to work great to me.  I just make sure the volume knob is at zero until I am ready to listen.  You can change the gain while in headphone amp mode but I pretty much leave it on medium.
> I have listened extensively to the soloist directly from the modius balanced using the soloists volume control and one set of balanced cables vs using the passive preamp and soloist on headphone amp mode and I prefer it in the amp mode.  I also have put the nobsound preamp turned up to maximum volume in between the modius and soloist using the soloist in normal mode using it’s volume control vs just taking it out and going directly from modius to soloist in normal mode and I can’t tell any difference.  If that cheap passive preamp and extra set of cables changes the sound or introduces noise I can’t hear it.  Plus I like it’s volume control knob better.  I don’t like having to spin the soloists knob so much to change volume.   I can’t see the volume number the way I have it set up beside my chair so I can’t tell what the volume is.  With the passive preamp i can feel where the knob is from zero. I was using a singxer SA-1 as a preamp into the soloist and just decided to try the passive preamp and I liked the passive preamp sound better than using the singxer as a preamp for volume control.  I don’t know anything about phase or artifacts etc.  I just know what I hear and I dont Hear anything extra just a very clean clear sound.


This is very detailed tutorials.  Thank you so much!


----------



## David222

Crying a little (on the inside) at the thought of all these extra devices (all of which have circuitry) in chains  --> 3XP   😢

For certain genre of music (such as electronic, etc.) -- Headphone mode certainly can add some dynamic extension.  That being said, IMHO, I'd encourage our Burson brethren to (first) try the 3XP via the MUSE/POT and use a good DAC .... see how you like it.  At least then you'll have a good baseline for any change. 

P.S. --> Then run a Tube Amp (pre) into the Burson and let us know how it goes


----------



## David222

Moses Kwon said:


> I understand. Thank you, but I still want to try it for additional dynamics/clarity/impact. Maybe I should buy high end dac with a volume knob, but I like the sound from Bifost 2... it is a big dilemma.



Just a thought....the BF2 is a great DAC. There is a slight trade-off with it (dynamics vs. resolution).  The RME-ADI2 fs (AKM version) would "bump you up" in resolution and separation, but you'll loose the Schiit "house sound".  Although, you'd gain the volume control (on DAC).


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> ... Although I think your trying to say he would then be adding a new stage in the form of windows volume control...


No, that is not what I am 'trying' to say. I think, you might have mixed together the two replies I gave to two separate people in one post.


----------



## centuriones

Moses Kwon said:


> You meant A90? So how did you connect A90 between you DAC and Soloist? Let me guess... xlr out from dac to xlr input to A90 then xlr output from A90 to xlr input to soloist? I'm confused and trying to learn


I meant the Topping Pre90.
You can still try to use the pre output of your Topping A90, but in any case I do not recommend the passive preamp


----------



## centuriones

haasaaroni said:


> I think he's talking about the Topping Pre90, a pre amp rather than an amplifier: Amazon link
> 
> And yes, if you have an A90 already, you could XLR from your DAC into the A90 and then XLR out from the A90 into the Burson to use the Topping as a pre-amp. It'll change the way the sound is presented on the soloist, but I wouldn't know by how much. Mixing a chip-based amp with a fully discrete class-A design might make things a little weird. I could be wrong!


You can always try to connect the Burson and the Topping in xlr, then the ears decide if the result is good or not


----------



## DrewVz (Jan 21, 2022)

Looking for opinions/experience:

I'm using the Soloist for IEMs and headphones, so I'm generally switching between Low/Med/High gain fairly often as I swap gear around.  For my IEMs, I generally go with Low gain, and for my over-ear planars, I use High gain.  Lately, I've been trying out Medium gain for my IEMs and I've noticed that they seem to respond a little differently.  There is no hiss/noise with Medium gain, but I did notice a change in dynamics and overall character..  Soundstage depth/coherence seems different.  I won't say exactly what that difference is, or which one I prefer, but I was just curious if anyone had any similar experience with the various gain settings, or has an opinion on why I might be hearing a difference in overall sound presentation and quality?  Generally, I'm in the ~85 range on Low and ~25 range on Medium with my IEMs.

FWIW, I generally listen at ~65-70 dB.  I prefer stage/clarity over loudness and impact.  My goal with music is to hear every note possible and protect my ears as long as I can.

Is this a headroom thing?  Or maybe just my imagination?  I've tested this out fairly thoroughly and tried to level match as best I can.  Is there a general approach to amps where we should just go with the highest gain/most power as long as there is no problem with background noise?  Or should we use the lowest gain possible for the best clarity?


----------



## Moses Kwon

haasaaroni said:


> I think he's talking about the Topping Pre90, a pre amp rather than an amplifier: Amazon link
> 
> And yes, if you have an A90 already, you could XLR from your DAC into the A90 and then XLR out from the A90 into the Burson to use the Topping as a pre-amp. It'll change the way the sound is presented on the soloist, but I wouldn't know by how much. Mixing a chip-based amp with a fully discrete class-A design might make things a little weird. I could be wrong!


I finally tried this. I connected all three devices together. I turned on power amp mode, and it was working. Everything was overwhelmingly clear. However, I noticed that A90 made my Qobuz app sluggish for some unknown reason. So I replaced it with a Jotunheim amplifier. Then it is all good now. Punch and dynamics are another league


----------



## DAPpower

Has anyone compared the changes on the Burson Soloist 3XP between the Super Charger 3A and 5A?

I'm thinking about ordering the 5A off the Burson website in Australia becuase thats the only place were I can purchase them atm.


----------



## centuriones

DAPpower said:


> Has anyone compared the changes on the Burson Soloist 3XP between the Super Charger 3A and 5A?


I highly recommend you buy it like I did.
There is a big difference.


----------



## Sebbai

centuriones said:


> I highly recommend you buy it like I did.
> There is a big difference.


What are you saying? Do you use the 5A supercharger Burson made for the GT on your 3xp?


----------



## centuriones

Sebbai said:


> Che dici? Utilizzi il compressore 5A Burson realizzato per la GT sulla tua 3xp?


I apologize to everyone, I was wrong.
I only have the 3XP soloist supercharger


----------



## David222

centuriones said:


> I apologize to everyone, I was wrong.
> I only have the 3XP soloist supercharger



Nothing to apologize for. You always make great posts on here!!   The supercharger is a good investment. 

Perhaps someone else  (at some point) will make a comparison ... if there is anything to even compare.


----------



## akelew (Jan 23, 2022)

Although i did just check, and bursons website states the 5amp supercharger is also back compatible with the 3xp.
I doubt it offers any improvements though, amps are on tap, they arent always used, and i doubt the 3xp would pull more then the power supply it was rated for.


----------



## UntilThen

It's been a while since I enjoy a solid state amp this much. New Audeze leather pads and a Forza Noir HPC Mk2 cable for the LCD4 and the afternoon music listening session just go by quickly. Notice I have switch back from power amp mode to normal mode and still enjoying it. 

Smoothness, clarity and details in abundance.


----------



## akelew (Jan 23, 2022)

UntilThen said:


> It's been a while since I enjoy a solid state amp this much. New Audeze leather pads and a Forza Noir HPC Mk2 cable for the LCD4 and the afternoon music listening session just go by quickly. Notice I have switch back from power amp mode to normal mode and still enjoying it.
> 
> Smoothness, clarity and details in abundance.


Huh, fancy that. After 3 months of research, today I purchased the Soloist 3xp and the exact same cable (I was trying to decide between the Noir HPC Mk2 or the Arctic Magnus S). I also have on the way a LCD-3, a Bifrost 2 and some Bluejeans Canare XLR interconnects. (And the supercharger of course).. Now the waiting begins!


----------



## UntilThen

akelew said:


> Huh, fancy that. After 3 months of research, today I purchased the Soloist 3xp and the exact same cable (I was trying to decide between the Noir HPC Mk2 or the Arctic Magnus S). I also have on the way a LCD-3, a Bifrost 2 and some Bluejeans Canare XLR interconnects. (And the supercharger of course).. Now the waiting begins!



You'll be pleased I'm sure. When I had the LCD3 and Auralic Taurus Mk2. I much prefer the Soloist over the Taurus, which is already a very good amp.


----------



## audiocroissant

Should I get a cool stand? This thing gets pretty hot and I got it stacked with the Composer which probably makes matters even worse. I am just concerned that it may shorten the lifespan of the device potentially? No such concerns are mentioned in the manual but then why is the cool stand even a thing?


----------



## akelew

UntilThen said:


> You'll be pleased I'm sure. When I had the LCD3 and Auralic Taurus Mk2. I much prefer the Soloist over the Taurus, which is already a very good amp.


Taurus was on my shortlist, out of curiosity, why did you prefer the soloist?


----------



## betula

audiocroissant said:


> Should I get a cool stand? This thing gets pretty hot and I got it stacked with the Composer which probably makes matters even worse. I am just concerned that it may shorten the lifespan of the device potentially? No such concerns are mentioned in the manual but then why is the cool stand even a thing?


The stand is mostly for saving room on your desk. It is just an additional benefit that it also keeps the amp cooler. 

From a temperature point of view it does not really matter if the 3XP is placed vertically or horizontally.

The amp starts to get hot when you keep another component right on the top of the 3XP without giving them enough space to breath. I would say you need at least 2-3 inches between them.


----------



## akelew

audiocroissant said:


> Should I get a cool stand? This thing gets pretty hot and I got it stacked with the Composer which probably makes matters even worse. I am just concerned that it may shorten the lifespan of the device potentially? No such concerns are mentioned in the manual but then *why is the cool stand even a thing?*


Because it looks cool? But in all seriousness, it's not completely necessary or it would be bundled with the soloist. Class A Amps run hot by their very nature. The components Burson uses to build them are rated for much higher temperatures than the device will usually put out and with very long life spans. If you are concerned, i would just refrain from stacking the two if your ambient temperature during use ever gets up there. I wouldn't worry if your in a temperature controlled room.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> Taurus was on my shortlist, out of curiosity, why did you prefer the soloist?


I used to own a Taurus a couple if years ago. I really liked it back then. From memory I would say the Taurus sounds thicker and warmer. The 3XP is more accurate, more detailed, more realistic. Take this with a grain of salt as it has been a while since I heard the Taurus.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> Because it looks cool? But in all seriousness, it's not completely necessary or it would be bundled with the soloist. Class A Amps run hot by their very nature. The components Burson uses to build them are rated for much higher temperatures than the device will usually put out and with very long life spans. If you are concerned, i would just refrain from stacking the two if your ambient temperature during use ever gets up there. I wouldn't worry if your in a temperature controlled room.


I agree that the temperature issue is way too exaggerated on class A amps. They were designed to run hot, it is normal. It is just common sense not to cover them with blankets and so on...


----------



## akelew (Jan 23, 2022)

betula said:


> I used to own a Taurus a couple if years ago. I really liked it back then. From memory I would say the Taurus sounds thicker and warmer. The 3XP is more accurate, more detailed, more realistic. Take this with a grain of salt as it has been a while since I heard the Taurus.


Yeah, it was those traits that made me want to go for the Taurus but given its an old amp and hard to find.. I also heard it has less bass impact than the soloist. From what i've gathered through my reading, it seems the soloist is warm/thick 'for a solid state' and has very slight tube qualities. I tend to prefer a slightly smoother warmer thicker sound, so thats why i'm pairing it with the bifrost 2 and the lcd-3. I think i have realistic expectations, i just hope when i get it all set up its not overly analytical and anaemic for my taste as i'm a bit treble sensitive. I love detail and transparency, but i also like some heft to what i hear.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> Yeah, it was those traits that made me want to go for the Taurus but given its an old amp and hard to find.. I also heard it has less bass impact than the soloist. From what i've gathered through my reading, it seems the soloist is warm/thick 'for a solid state' and has very slight tube qualities. I tend to prefer a slightly smoother warmer thicker sound, so thats why i'm pairing it with the bifrost 2 and the lcd-3. I think i have realistic expectations, i just hope when i get it all set up its not overly analytical and anaemic for my taste as i'm a bit treble sensitive. I love detail and transparency, but i also like some heft to what i hear.


From memory the 3XP is more dynamic and energetic than the Taurus, but I think with the Bifrost and the LCD3 it will be a perfect cocktail for you.
The 3XP is never harsh or bright, just clean and powerful.


----------



## UntilThen

betula said:


> From memory the 3XP is more dynamic and energetic than the Taurus, but I think with the Bifrost and the LCD3 it will be a perfect cocktail for you.
> The 3XP is never harsh or bright, just clean and powerful.



I prefer Soloist over Taurus tonally. Soloist has a certain sweetness to it and this description of it being more dynamic and energetic is correct. I wouldn't say that Taurus is that warm. The Violectric v280 that I had at that time is warmer. Around that time I also have the CMA 12 and Schiit Mjolnir 2. It was a period of my experimentation with solid state amps. Taurus, v280 and CMA 12 are pretty good sounding amps, Mjolnir 2 is a little behind imo. However my pick is the Soloist out of this bunch.

I have now 4 tube amps and one Soloist.


----------



## akelew

UntilThen said:


>


Also, what are those silver spacers you have below the burson? They look great.


----------



## UntilThen

akelew said:


> Also, what are those silver spacers you have below the burson? They look great.



They are silver feet sandwich by furniture felt pads.  Soloist is just resting on top of those feet. Not the most elegant solution but it will do.


----------



## EternalChampion

*Sam Spade you have a PM*


----------



## Katsukare

Is it just me but does the Burson run hot? I measured it with an infrared temperature meter and it runs about 48 celsius with medium gain and about 80% volume.


----------



## akelew (Jan 25, 2022)

Kinky said:


> Is it just me but does the Burson run hot? I measured it with an infrared temperature meter and it runs about 48 celsius with medium gain and about 80% volume.



Normal. Fully class A amplifiers even draw more current when they are idle then when they are under load. It's the nature of the beast. It is built to handle this heat. If you are concerned (which you shouldnt be unless you have a very high ambient temperature) you could look at buying the Burson Cool Stand.


----------



## Katsukare

akelew said:


> Normal. Fully class A amplifiers actually draw more power when they are idle then when they are under load. It's the nature of the beast.


Always worried that something would burn out, but I assume the thermal limits of these components are quite high.


----------



## akelew

Kinky said:


> Always worried that something would burn out, but I assume the thermal limits of these components are quite high.



Thats it. It's built with high quality components spec'd to handle far higher temperatures with long lifespans.


----------



## Katsukare

akelew said:


> Thats it. It's built with high quality components spec'd to handle far higher temperatures with long lifespans.


Is it safe to say that if I leave it on by mistake, it shouldn't affect the lifespan of the unit?

I'm also wondering is it safe to stack my DAC on top of the Soloist3xp?


----------



## akelew

Kinky said:


> Is it safe to say that if I leave it on by mistake, it shouldn't affect the lifespan of the unit?
> 
> I'm also wondering is it safe to stack my DAC on top of the Soloist3xp?


Thats's safe to say. Leaving it on by mistake shouldnt affect the lifespan. However, Burson advises not to leave the unit running 24/7 forever.
It is safe to stack your dac on top, but personally i wouldnt unless i was in a temperature controlled room, just for my extra peace of mind. If you live somewhere where the room can get hot in summer, i would want to give it more airflow.


----------



## stersa

just arrived….

best Regards

Sisco


----------



## Mansinthe86 (Jan 25, 2022)

akelew said:


> Thats's safe to say. Leaving it on by mistake shouldnt affect the lifespan. However, Burson advises not to leave the unit running 24/7 forever.
> It is safe to stack your dac on top, but personally i wouldnt unless i was in a temperature controlled room, just for my extra peace of mind. If you live somewhere where the room can get hot in summer, i would want to give it more airflow.


Silent 140mm pc fan with a Powerbank Is what I would do. Just in case someone is really located in a hot area .

I want to buy the soloist 3x performance in a couple of months. Really looking forward to it.
Just not sure what DAC to get to pair it with.

Gustard X16, smsl Su-9n, d300 are interesting.


----------



## akelew

Mansinthe86 said:


> Silent 140mm pc fan with a Powerbank Is what I would do. Just in case someone is really located in a hot area .
> 
> I want to buy the soloist 3x performance in a couple of months. Really looking forward to it.
> Just not sure what DAC to get to pair it with.
> ...


I decided on bifrost 2, heard many good accounts of it paired with the soloist xp. I am awaiting arrival of both.


----------



## Mansinthe86

akelew said:


> I decided on bifrost 2, heard many good accounts of it paired with the soloist xp. I am awaiting arrival of both.


I would have to import that one and pay 19% tax, import fees, handling fees and high shipping fees.

Don't feel like the bifrost is worth that.


----------



## stersa (Jan 25, 2022)

Pls..How is possible to Rotate Display Text in Soloist 3XP ??



I can t found it

Tks in advance

Best regards
Sisco


----------



## betula

stersa said:


> Pls..How is possible to Rotate Display Text in Soloist 3XP ??


You need to put your cool stand in the drawer and place the 3XP horizontally for that.


----------



## stersa

Hi..tks..I understand..*NOT IS POSSIBLE..

Tks

Sisco*


----------



## UntilThen

That's strange because on the Grand Tourer you can rotate the text.


----------



## UntilThen

See the 3 versions of Burson.


----------



## betula

UntilThen said:


> That's strange because on the Grand Tourer you can rotate the text.


That is a much bigger display.


----------



## UntilThen

betula said:


> That is a much bigger display.



I suppose.


----------



## UntilThen

Brilliant sound. I'm loving the Soloist after 2 weeks. An amp must sound good to have my interest for that long, especially when there's no tubes to roll and nothing for me to fiddle. I can see why Lachlan of Passion For Sound love it so much. Pretty wide soundstage, clarity, details, texture and a fullness of sound that makes it sound rich and alive.

I get satisfying results with all of my headphones, LCD4, He1000se, He6se V2. Can't decide which one is the best pairing yet because they all sound good in their own way with the Soloist 3XP.

With dacs, I've used SMSL Do200 and NAD M51. I prefer the M51 for it's greater clarity though the Do200 is still good enough. Haven't been able to get my Yggdrasil yet because it's in my work accommodation and the Bifrost 2 is with my son.

Right now I have Odyssey my tube amp and Soloist connect to NAD M51 and I swap my LCD4 between the 2. While I still prefer Odyssey for it's sparkle and it's better dynamics, the Soloist is a surprise in getting close. This solid state amp sound really good, regardless of price.


----------



## centuriones

Mansinthe86 said:


> Just not sure what DAC to get to pair it with.


I have paired, with great satisfaction, a Denafrips Pontus II.
Pairing the Burson 3XP with an R2R dac is the best synergy, soft warm sound and detailed, I would say analog, from both components.


----------



## Katsukare

Have a quick question for you guys, I have a Topping E50 DAC, would it be safe to use the TRS balanced connection with an XLR adapter for the Soloist 3xp? 
Topping has supplied a MTRS to MTRS cable, I have a pair of FTRS to MXLR adapters. Would this work?


----------



## David222 (Jan 25, 2022)

centuriones said:


> I have paired, with great satisfaction, a Denafrips Pontus II.
> Pairing the Burson 3XP with an R2R dac is the best synergy, soft warm sound and detailed, I would say analog, from both components.



I share this perspective... amazing results with MHDT Orchid (R2R/Tube) + Soloist 3XP.  

Previously, was running an RME-ADI2 fs.  See Post #2,059 for my subjective comparisons.


----------



## Mansinthe86

What's up with the DC Offset? Have been reading that unplugging your headphones while the Bursons are on could fry them. Same for turning the amp on with headphones plugged in.


I'm carefull to not do that with my Singxer SA1. But occasionally that happened.


----------



## Sam Spade

Mansinthe86 said:


> Silent 140mm pc fan with a Powerbank Is what I would do. Just in case someone is really located in a hot area .
> 
> I want to buy the soloist 3x performance in a couple of months. Really looking forward to it.
> Just not sure what DAC to get to pair it with.
> ...


I have a Burson Conductor,  DAC built in. That's in the lounge, in my home office I have a Sparko Aries headamp fed by a Chord Qutest. I can highly recommend the Qutest and the Conductor as DAC options. And the Burson Conductor and Sparko Aries as headamps.  Driving Audeze LCD4, LCD3 and LCDxc.


----------



## akelew

Mansinthe86 said:


> What's up with the DC Offset? Have been reading that unplugging your headphones while the Bursons are on could fry them. Same for turning the amp on with headphones plugged in.
> 
> 
> I'm carefull to not do that with my Singxer SA1. But occasionally that happened.


Curious about this too, was going to ask..


----------



## David222

akelew said:


> Curious about this too, was going to ask..





Mansinthe86 said:


> What's up with the DC Offset? Have been reading that unplugging your headphones while the Bursons are on could fry them. Same for turning the amp on with headphones plugged in.
> 
> 
> I'm carefull to not do that with my Singxer SA1. But occasionally that happened.



I find it confusing that Singxer does not have a "Z"   I googled it and the internet says there is no english equivalent for mandarin "x" ... so why no "Z" ?


----------



## Aleksandr-Rus (Jan 26, 2022)

Please tell me, and at the moment of turning off the Burson itself if headphones are connected to it do you hear a click in them. And also when turned on?  I'm just worried that it can damage the headphones ???


----------



## David222

Aleksandr-Rus said:


> Please tell me, and at the moment of turning off the Burson itself if headphones are connected to it do you hear a click in them. And also when turned on?  I'm just worried that it can damage the headphones ???



I would suggest always have the volume at "0" when you power-on.  When you are done listening, turn the volume back down to 0, then power off. 

My understanding from what you describe is normal.


----------



## Aleksandr-Rus

I have an audio-dac Audio-Gd nfb-29 (2017 year model )  in and when you turn it off there is a strong click in the headphones. it does not depend on volume. the click is caused by transients. Therefore, I had a similar question regarding burson ? how critical is this moment for burson ?


----------



## Mansinthe86

David222 said:


> I find it confusing that Singxer does not have a "Z"   I googled it and the internet says there is no english equivalent for mandarin "x" ... so why no "Z" ?


The Singxer has a DC protection. And some people mod the Singxer to remove that DC protection.

But the Burson does not seem to have a DC offset.

I always turn the volume to zero before I turn the amp on/off. Or don't leave headphones plugged it. 

But a couple of times I forgot that. So with the Burson that would be a issue.


----------



## David222

Mansinthe86 said:


> The Singxer has a DC protection. And some people mod the Singxer to remove that DC protection.
> 
> But the Burson does not seem to have a DC offset.
> 
> ...



This is a complicated subject and often over-simplified. Additionally, the DAC output stage and output CAPs play a role.

Personally, I have yet to read a carefully performed analysis of the 3XP with compelling (and properly performed) measurements that imply there is an issue of any sort -- maybe I've missed it somewhere in this thread. 

Separetly, many Singxer owners actually modify the AMP and "jump" the circuit (you refer to) to make this device push a little bit further. IMO, this AMP is closer to a Jot 2 or Rebel AMP in performance, not the 3XP....so not sure if any comparison is apples-to-apples. 

There is a good video here if you are interested. Just be mindful of the risks vs. reward.


----------



## akelew (Jan 26, 2022)

David222 said:


> Personally, I have yet to read a carefully performed analysis of the 3XP with compelling (and properly performed) measurements that imply there is an issue of any sort -- maybe I've missed it somewhere in this thread.


I found this on google:



> (Google translated): Tips for use: Because the output DC of this earphone is relatively high before the warm-up is completed, it is recommended that players do not plug in the earphones within the first 10-15 minutes when the earphone is turned on. (Because it is a discrete device, I am not sure if it is unique to this individual) The preamp mode is basically similar. It is recommended that users wait until the warm-up is completed (more than 10 minutes) before turning on the power.


source: https://www-l7audiolab-com.translat...sl=zh-CN&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc


----------



## David222

akelew said:


> I found this on google:
> 
> 
> source: https://www-l7audiolab-com.translat...sl=zh-CN&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=sc



This directly conflicts with Burson's recommendation regarding when to plug in headphones during power-on sequence.

Personally, I am sticking to what Burson advises.


----------



## akelew

David222 said:


> This directly conflicts with Burson's recommendation regarding when to plug in headphones during power-on sequence.
> 
> Personally, I am sticking to what Burson advises.


Yeah, ill go with what Burson says lol. Could you tell me what their recommendation was? Just leave them plugged in while you turn it on as the last device in the chain?


----------



## UntilThen

I don't see what's the problem. I will power off Soloist even with the headphone still plug in but I will stop the music first. Similarly I would power on the amp sometimes with the headphone still plug in and sometimes off. 

It has done no harm to my 3 planar magnetic headphones in the 4 weeks of usage.


----------



## UntilThen

Tomorrow I'm loan the Singxer SA-1 to compare with the Soloist 3XP.


----------



## rmsanger

I was watching a YT episode of Thomas and Stereo and in it he talks through some of his preferences when inserting tubes into the chain.   His focus primarily high-end 2 channel setups so a bit different.   But was wondering on the HP side if anyone has tried putting the Soloist 3XP or 3GT into power amp mode and using a tube pre with it?   If so what were the results into terms of synergy and changing the sound profile?  What specific tube amps/pres did you try it with?


----------



## akelew

rmsanger said:


> I was watching a YT episode of Thomas and Stereo and in it he talks through some of his preferences when inserting tubes into the chain.   His focus primarily high-end 2 channel setups so a bit different.   But was wondering on the HP side if anyone has tried putting the Soloist 3XP or 3GT into power amp mode and using a tube pre with it?   If so what were the results into terms of synergy and changing the sound profile?  What specific tube amps/pres did you try it with?


This is something I'm interested in too!
Given the Soloist allows you to completely bypass the volume stage, i believe in effect it would be the same as running a hybrid amp like the monolith liquid platinum. It toutes "As an embedded tube/hybrid amplifier, the Liquid Platinum gives you the beautiful sound of tubes together with the grunt of solid state circuitry to drive the headphones".
It sounds like an excellent option if you want to colour your sound, especially with some planar magnetics which i believe are not the best match for most tube amps out there.


----------



## rmsanger (Jan 27, 2022)

akelew said:


> This is something I'm interested in too!
> Given the Soloist allows you to completely bypass the volume stage, i believe in effect it would be the same as running a hybrid amp like the monolith liquid platinum. It toutes "As an embedded tube/hybrid amplifier, the Liquid Platinum gives you the beautiful sound of tubes together with the grunt of solid state circuitry to drive the headphones".
> It sounds like an excellent option if you want to colour your sound, especially with some planar magnetics which i believe are not the best match for most tube amps out there.



I'm not a huge fan of the tube hybrids.. I've owned the Lyr, Lyr 3, and MLP but can't say how the MLP would pair and I haven't heard the big boy hybrids (Inpol Ear 4/ Wells dragon).

My initial thoughts were a dedicated tube hp amp that has a pre-output or perhaps a dedicated tube pre (Schiit Freya +, Rogue Super Magnum, Older Arc)...

Maybe even something like this:
https://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649819351-aric-audio-unlimited-preamp/


----------



## David222

rmsanger said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the tube hybrids.. I've owned the Lyr, Lyr 3, and MLP but can't say how the MLP would pair and I haven't heard the big boy hybrids (Inpol Ear 4/ Wells dragon).
> 
> My initial thoughts were a dedicated tube hp amp that has a pre-output or perhaps a dedicated tube pre (Schiit Freya +, Rogue Super Magnum, Older Arc)...
> 
> ...



I was also thinking about Schiit Freya + (pre) to the Soloist.  Given the great synergy my R2R/Tube DAC has with 3XP..... really curious about this potential chain. 

I wonder if anyone on here has Tube as pre-amp ?


----------



## UntilThen

As I have done my time with tube amps, my interest in Soloist is strictly by itself.  The synergy with LCD4 is spot on.


----------



## NeedtoBurn

David222 said:


> I was also thinking about Schiit Freya + (pre) to the Soloist.  Given the great synergy my R2R/Tube DAC has with 3XP..... really curious about this potential chain.
> 
> I wonder if anyone on here has Tube as pre-amp ?


It's not a Freya +, but I am using the preamp RCA outputs on an xDuoo TA-26 OTL tube amp. I have done extensive A/B testing using the Soloist 3XP with and without the preamp to evaluate the difference. I was very impressed with the change in sound when using the xDuoo as a preamp. The tube preamp adds a holographic effect to the soundstage (soundstage is more wrapped around your head) and it adds some additional impact/depth to the bass. The TA-26 works best with high impedance headphones connected directly from its 1/4" output so it does not play well with my planars or low impedance dynamic headphones (sound becomes a little muddy, particularly the lower frequencies). Using the TA-26 as a preamp allows me to get some of the tube sound with these types of headphones that do not work well when played directly from the TA-26.  I highly recommend using it in your chain if you want to easily alter the sound without having to swap opamps, all you have to do is change the input to RCA in the Soloist menu.

It is worth noting that I changed the stock tubes with a SED winged "C" 6AS7G for the power tube and a Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB for the preamp. The stock tubes were not bad, but this upgrade noticeably improved the soundstage and clarity. The amp is surprisingly high quality for the price (paid $290 after tax during Black Friday sale) and driving my Sennheiser HD6xx direct from the tube amp makes them sound like a flagship headphone that only cost me $170.

My setup is Burson Composer 3XP DAC (XLR)>Soloist 3XP (XLR) and Composer 3XP (RCA)>xDuoo TA-26 (RCA AUX IN)>TA-26 (RCA OUT)>Soloist 3XP (RCA). This setup does require any switching of interconnects. I put the Composer 3XP in DAC OUT when playing directly from the TA-26 and use the TA-26 to control the volume. 

When using as a preamp for the Soloist, I have the Composer in PRE OUT mode to control the volume, the TA-26 volume turned to max volume, and the Soloist is in Power Amp mode. The Composer gain is in high for both configurations. It is important to let the tubes warm up for the best effect, so I usually turn on the TA-26 about 20 minutes before each listening session.


----------



## Katsukare

Just finish emailing Burson in regards to whether we have to unplug the headphones after listening, and Ryan said it's not necessary to lower the volume or unplug. 
It wouldn't damage our headphones.


----------



## David222

NeedtoBurn said:


> It's not a Freya +, but I am using the preamp RCA outputs on an xDuoo TA-26 OTL tube amp. I have done extensive A/B testing using the Soloist 3XP with and without the preamp to evaluate the difference. I was very impressed with the change in sound when using the xDuoo as a preamp. The tube preamp adds a holographic effect to the soundstage (soundstage is more wrapped around your head) and it adds some additional impact/depth to the bass. The TA-26 works best with high impedance headphones connected directly from its 1/4" output so it does not play well with my planars or low impedance dynamic headphones (sound becomes a little muddy, particularly the lower frequencies). Using the TA-26 as a preamp allows me to get some of the tube sound with these types of headphones that do not work well when played directly from the TA-26.  I highly recommend using it in your chain if you want to easily alter the sound without having to swap opamps, all you have to do is change the input to RCA in the Soloist menu.
> 
> It is worth noting that I changed the stock tubes with a SED winged "C" 6AS7G for the power tube and a Tung-Sol 6SN7GTB for the preamp. The stock tubes were not bad, but this upgrade noticeably improved the soundstage and clarity. The amp is surprisingly high quality for the price (paid $290 after tax during Black Friday sale) and driving my Sennheiser HD6xx direct from the tube amp makes them sound like a flagship headphone that only cost me $170.
> 
> ...



Very cool. Nice setup!


----------



## UntilThen

Katsukare said:


> Just finish emailing Burson in regards to whether we have to unplug the headphones after listening, and Ryan said it's not necessary to lower the volume or unplug.
> It wouldn't damage our headphones.



That's consistent with my findings.


----------



## David222

Katsukare said:


> Just finish emailing Burson in regards to whether we have to unplug the headphones after listening, and Ryan said it's not necessary to lower the volume or unplug.
> It wouldn't damage our headphones.



Makes sense...I don't unplug my headphones either during power-off, but I do turn the gain to "0" 

Perhaps not necessary, but sometimes I use Focals or Grados (low impedance)...so I like having gain at 0 (each time) during power-up sequence.  For high impedance planar probably not necessary. Just a silly habit I got into with the Soloist.


----------



## Slade01

Tube amps have conditioned me to turn down gain/volume to 0 each and every time then unplugging headphones.  I'm not into hearing the snap crackle pop sounds.  Lol.  Im glad with burson you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Katsukare

Slade01 said:


> Tube amps have conditioned me to turn down gain/volume to 0 each and every time then unplugging headphones.  I'm not into hearing the snap crackle pop sounds.  Lol.  Im glad with burson you don't have to worry about that.


I mean it probably wouldn't hurt to do so.


----------



## David222

Katsukare said:


> I mean it probably wouldn't hurt to do so.



+1  Personally, I've gotten in the habit of practicing the same "muscle memory" with all gear.  Helps avoid goof-ups when switching between AMPs, Headphones, etc....sequence for everything starting with power-up and then invert for power/down.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

I enquired Burson about how safe was ti use other opamps (specifically Sparkos) and that’s their reply: 
“ With Sparkos we strongly recommend the customer to use a multimeter to double check the DC voltage after the Burson is warmed up to ensure there is not a big DC leak. 
Our op-amp has been adjusted properly to ensure this, but with a third party manufacturer such as the sparkos it doesn't have a trimpot to adjust the DC so it can be dangerous to use in our design since our circuit uses direct coupling design. ”

So, anybody had any problem using Sparkos opamps on the Soloist?


----------



## Katsukare

gonzalo1004es said:


> I enquired Burson about how safe was ti use other opamps (specifically Sparkos) and that’s their reply:
> “ With Sparkos we strongly recommend the customer to use a multimeter to double check the DC voltage after the Burson is warmed up to ensure there is not a big DC leak.
> Our op-amp has been adjusted properly to ensure this, but with a third party manufacturer such as the sparkos it doesn't have a trimpot to adjust the DC so it can be dangerous to use in our design since our circuit uses direct coupling design. ”
> 
> So, anybody had any problem using Sparkos opamps on the Soloist?


Any reason why you would use a Sparkos OP amp in the system and not their vivid/classic op amps? 
Whats the biggest difference?


----------



## akelew

Katsukare said:


> Any reason why you would use a Sparkos OP amp in the system and not their vivid/classic op amps?
> Whats the biggest difference?


----------



## Moses Kwon

I recently purchased Composer to pair with Soloist, but I ran into some dilemma. I'm interested in Op amp rolling. Also I'm considering buying a Supercharger too. However, I'm not going to buy 2 superchargers and 4 pairs of Op amp for both Soloist and Composer. It will easily cost more than $1000 additionally. With this amount of money, I can buy more than $2000 DAC if I return Composer. This is not fair for people who purchase this combo, but still it is our choice.

So I'm planning to buy 2 pairs of op amps (Classic) and 1 supercharger. However, I don't know which one I should choose for Op amp and supercharger to maximize impact. Should I install them in Soloist or Composer or combination?

By the way, I tried poweramp mode with and without composer, but I didn't like it after some time. It was too bright, sharp, and aggressive. It looks like poweramp mode is good with RME RE2 DAC according to reports so far, but I had never tried RME before.


----------



## sawindra (Feb 2, 2022)

Moses Kwon said:


> I recently purchased Composer to pair with Soloist, but I ran into some dilemma. I'm interested in Op amp rolling. Also I'm considering buying a Supercharger too. However, I'm not going to buy 2 superchargers and 4 pairs of Op amp for both Soloist and Composer. It will easily cost more than $1000 additionally. With this amount of money, I can buy more than $2000 DAC if I return Composer. This is not fair for people who purchase this combo, but still it is our choice.
> 
> So I'm planning to buy 2 pairs of op amps (Classic) and 1 supercharger. However, I don't know which one I should choose for Op amp and supercharger to maximize impact. Should I install them in Soloist or Composer or combination?
> 
> By the way, I tried poweramp mode with and without composer, but I didn't like it after some time. It was too bright, sharp, and aggressive. It looks like poweramp mode is good with RME RE2 DAC according to reports so far, but I had never tried RME before.



op-amp no problems? if the sound is too bright, sharp and agressive with composer, get the following op-amps

2x dual Alfa Rpar As-402 op-amps for I/V stage very important
2x orange amps dual opamps for LP stage

the supercharger will also smooth the higher frequencies


----------



## Moses Kwon

sawindra said:


> op-amp no problems? if the sound is too bright, sharp and agressive with composer, get the following op-amps
> 
> 2x dual Alfa Rpar As-402 op-amps for I/V stage very important
> 2x orange amps dual opamps for LP stage
> ...


Sorry, my question was not clear. I was asking if I should use 2 pairs of classic opamp and 1 supercharger for Soloist or Composer because I'm not willing to buy 4 pairs of opamp and 2 superchargers for both amp and DAC.


----------



## Sam Spade

Moses Kwon said:


> I recently purchased Composer to pair with Soloist, but I ran into some dilemma. I'm interested in Op amp rolling. Also I'm considering buying a Supercharger too. However, I'm not going to buy 2 superchargers and 4 pairs of Op amp for both Soloist and Composer. It will easily cost more than $1000 additionally. With this amount of money, I can buy more than $2000 DAC if I return Composer. This is not fair for people who purchase this combo, but still it is our choice.
> 
> So I'm planning to buy 2 pairs of op amps (Classic) and 1 supercharger. However, I don't know which one I should choose for Op amp and supercharger to maximize impact. Should I install them in Soloist or Composer or combination?
> 
> By the way, I tried poweramp mode with and without composer, but I didn't like it after some time. It was too bright, sharp, and aggressive. It looks like poweramp mode is good with RME RE2 DAC according to reports so far, but I had never tried RME before.


The Sparkos op amps are good too. Needed the extension leads in my Conductor.


----------



## Katsukare (Feb 2, 2022)

Moses Kwon said:


> Sorry, my question was not clear. I was asking if I should use 2 pairs of classic opamp and 1 supercharger for Soloist or Composer because I'm not willing to buy 4 pairs of opamp and 2 superchargers for both amp and DAC.


I think you can easily get away with one supercharger on the Soloist, and leave the composer with the factory power supply. Low noise level power supplies barely make that much of a difference in the overall sound performance.


----------



## Moses Kwon

Katsukare said:


> I think you can easily get away with one supercharger on the Soloist, and leave the composer with the factory power supply. Low noise level power supplies barely make that much of a difference in the overall sound performance.


Thank you for your reply. Once I decide to get Classic op-amps, should I use them in Soloist or Composer?


----------



## 9bphillips

Is it ok to leave the Soloist on all the time? I have been lately and haven't had any problems.  If anyone else leaves it on or has any information on whether it is recommended or not plz let me know. I love the Soloist and I want too take care of it.


----------



## Katsukare (Feb 2, 2022)

Moses Kwon said:


> Thank you for your reply. Once I decide to get Classic op-amps, should I use them in Soloist or Composer?


I would try the Classic OP amps in the Soloist first, as that is your next closet path to your headphones.
But some would say run them in the composer as that is your "source" but you could always experiment by trying with 1 set. You don't need to buy two sets. Unless the sound is still not to your liking.


----------



## Katsukare

9bphillips said:


> Is it ok to leave the Soloist on all the time? I have been lately and haven't had any problems.  If anyone else leaves it on or has any information on whether it is recommended or not plz let me know. I love the Soloist and I want too take care of it.



Ryan from Burson replied with this in an email I had been contacting them with.

"Ryan: Please turn off the unit once you're finished even without unplugging the headphones. There's no reason to leave it on 24/7."

I don't think it would do any harm, but there is no necessary reason to leave them on 24/7, it creates excess heat in the room and there isn't much of a "break-in" time necessary with these modern amps.


----------



## 9bphillips

Katsukare said:


> Ryan from Burson replied with this in an email I had been contacting them with.
> 
> "Ryan: Please turn off the unit once you're finished even without unplugging the headphones. There's no reason to leave it on 24/7."
> 
> I don't think it would do any harm, but there is no necessary reason to leave them on 24/7, it creates excess heat in the room and there isn't much of a "break-in" time necessary with these modern amps.


Ok thanks for the reply. I will start cutting mine off again. I have bee. Keeping it on lately because I just got the Verite Closed and I'm doing a lot of listening.


----------



## gonzalo1004es

Anybody compared the Soloist 3X to the Kinki THR-1?


----------



## Desmohifi

I have this amp going on 8 months know and I have to say it has been my favorite sounding amp so far.

The only complaint I have is the battery in the remote does not seem to last more than 2-3 months at a time. I have replaced the battery 3x already. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


----------



## betula

Desmohifi said:


> I have this amp going on 8 months know and I have to say it has been my favorite sounding amp so far.
> 
> The only complaint I have is the battery in the remote does not seem to last more than 2-3 months at a time. I have replaced the battery 3x already. Is anyone else experiencing this issue?


Apparently this is a known issue at Burson, some older remotes drain the battery. I am currently waiting for my replacement PCB board.


----------



## Desmohifi

betula said:


> Apparently this is a known issue at Burson, some older remotes drain the battery. I am currently waiting for my replacement PCB board.


Thank you for the info, I will reach out to Burson.


----------



## rmsanger (Feb 5, 2022)

gonzalo1004es said:


> Anybody compared the Soloist 3X to the Kinki THR-1?


these might be helpful

https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/burson-soloist-3x-review/

https://soundnews.net/amplifiers/headphone-amps/kinki-studio-vision-thr-1-review-a-gentle-giant/


----------



## raoultrifan

akelew said:


> Just curious, is this measured with actual music playing? Or just with a resistance? Because wouldnt that impact the power available?


30 Ohms resistors connected to headphones-output while playing 1 KHz pure sinewave. With music playing the actual power should be higher (lookup music power vs. RMS power).


----------



## akelew

raoultrifan said:


> With music playing the actual power should be higher (lookup music power vs. RMS power).


I looked itup, but do you mean that with music playing it would clip sooner? So, less power peak available? (due to dynamics)


----------



## akelew

I had a thought, lets say you really like the direction power-amp mode brings to your headphones in terms of power delivery and the changes that might bring, but you find it just a bit too much. Couldnt you just say, instead of putting power amp mode on, just raise the volume to say 80 or 90 on the amp side, and then continue to control the volume with your pre-amp? I know your adding back in the volume stage, but that shouldn't impact the total power delivery I believe? Only adding another set of opamps back into the chain (Which you might actually prefer!).

Or am I misunderstanding how power-amp mode works?


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> I had a thought, lets say you really like the direction power-amp mode brings to your headphones in terms of power delivery and the changes that might bring, but you find it just a bit too much. Couldnt you just say, instead of putting power amp mode on, just raise the volume to say 80 or 90 on the amp side, and then continue to control the volume with your pre-amp? I know your adding back in the volume stage, but that shouldn't impact the total power delivery I believe? Only adding another set of opamps back into the chain (Which you might actually prefer!).
> 
> Or am I misunderstanding how power-amp mode works?


Power amp mode is quite unique to Burson. Normally you would need to set the DAC to fixed output and control volume on the amp. Otherwise you are degrading/distorting the signal.


----------



## akelew (Feb 7, 2022)

betula said:


> Normally you would need to set the DAC to fixed output and control volume on the amp. Otherwise you are degrading/distorting the signal.


But would you be degrading the signal if you were to do both at the same time? Since its not the same as lowering say your windows volume output which can impact the signal. I know its an extra step in the signal path, but passive pre-amps are very good at passing through the signal without altering it to any real degree.

My understanding is that power amp mode effectively hard-sets the burson volume to 99, and the signal skips the volume stage+opamp. And then you control the pre-amp input to adjust your listening volume. So from what i understand, theres two parts to how this changes the sound profile, #1 is you have removed the volume stage/opamp from the signal path, that is going to change the tonality of the sound. And the second change, is you are now providing more power to your headphones, because the amp is always running at full amplification capacity, you are just reducing the line level pre-amp volume that the amp is then amplifying to its fullest capacity.

I have read quite a few reports here that power-amp mode seems to be well received especially in power hungry planars, with people noticing increase impact, clarity, wider soundstage. But also noticing a more forward/sharp sound given the increase in power. Some people seem to find it a bit 'too much', and so im just checking if my understanding above is correct, because if it is, then i believe you could 'dial in' how much of the power-amp changes (that come from increased power, not op-amp being removed), by instead of setting power amp mode, instead just leave the volume on the burson on say 90 (as opposed to the 99 it would otherwise be hard set to in power-amp mode) and then continue adjusting the pre-amp level as you otherwise would in power-amp mode. Thus, you are dialing in the balance between pre-amp level and amp level to get a sound that may be more impactful, more clarity, then running in standard mode, but not quite to the point where it may be too forward or too impactful for your liking in straight power-amp mode.

I guess this is all just an exercise in trying to understand how power-amp mode works. I do know there are other amplifiers out there that allow you to switch the amp to act as a straight forward power amplifier. I believe its also common for people who use a pre-amp with an amplifier that has volume adjust to just set it to max and then control everything through their pre-amp.


----------



## Mansinthe86

I thought the volume stage and the op amps are what makes the Burson "unique" . Why would you want to take that out of the equation?


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> But would you be degrading the signal if you were to do both at the same time? Since its not the same as lowering say your windows volume output which can impact the signal. I know its an extra step in the signal path, but passive pre-amps are very good at passing through the signal without altering it to any real degree.
> 
> My understanding is that power amp mode effectively hard-sets the burson volume to 99, and the signal skips the volume stage+opamp. And then you control the pre-amp input to adjust your listening volume. So from what i understand, theres two parts to how this changes the sound profile, #1 is you have removed the volume stage/opamp from the signal path, that is going to change the tonality of the sound. And the second change, is you are now providing more power to your headphones, because the amp is always running at full amplification capacity, you are just reducing the line level pre-amp volume that the amp is then amplifying to its fullest capacity.
> 
> ...


I get what you are saying, but it doesn't work like that. The whole point of power amp mode is to bypass the amp's volume stage. Not just skipping 2 op-amps, but a whole volume circuitry. This is what is changing the sound to what you have described and many of us enjoy. I personally do not think you can reach the milder effect you theoretically seek and I also don't support the idea of lowering the DAC output level and then compensating volume on the amp. The effect of power amp mode is less about power and more about using less circuits.

The preference of power amp mode vs. normal mode mostly depends on headphones (also DACs, you need good quality DACs for good result), but indeed perhaps the majority here prefers power amp mode.


----------



## akelew (Feb 7, 2022)

Mansinthe86 said:


> I thought the volume stage and the op amps are what makes the Burson "unique" . Why would you want to take that out of the equation?


Burson offers the option to skip the op-amps (just the volume stage ones, along with the volume circuitry) so your still using burson op-amps in the signal path, just not as many of them adding on top of each other.


betula said:


> The effect of power amp mode is less about power and more about using less circuits.


Ok, i guess i am completely misunderstanding how it works then. I figured some of the change comes from skipping the whole volume stage circuitry. I know that the volume stage circuitry works by reducing the signal going into the amplification stage, and so if you remove that stage, your amp will always be running at full power (maximum volume or -0db), so i thought that would have a similar effect to how people say they have differences on low/medium/high gain settings even when compensating for the same output level. Or is that a myth? For example, if you run high gain but a low volume, or low gain at a high volume (where they both output the same db volume), does that not change the sound at all?

Appreciating the discussion, its ones of the last things ive had trouble wrapping my mind around.


----------



## Moses Kwon

betula said:


> I get what you are saying, but it doesn't work like that. The whole point of power amp mode is to bypass the amp's volume stage. Not just skipping 2 op-amps, but a whole volume circuitry. This is what is changing the sound to what you have described and many of us enjoy. I personally do not think you can reach the milder effect you theoretically seek and I also don't support the idea of lowering the DAC output level and then compensating volume on the amp. The effect of power amp mode is less about power and more about using less circuits.
> 
> The preference of power amp mode vs. normal mode mostly depends on headphones (also DACs, you need good quality DACs for good result), but indeed perhaps the majority here prefers power amp mode.


----------



## Moses Kwon

In my case, I connected the 3rd amp for Power amp mode because my DAC didn't have volume control. Initially, it provided a very clean sound and better punch. However, it was too fatiguing after some time. Then I purchased Composer. I expected a lot about Power amp, but normal mode was a lot more smoother and fun. I don't know if I'm missing something. I use Arya as my main headphone. I know the majority here prefer Power amp mode, but I wonder if you use a specific DAC that has a perfect match with Power amp mode. Even though Composer is the official combo for Soloist, I don't think it has a good match with Power amp mode.  Of course, it is my subjective opinion. How was your experience?


----------



## ekjellgren

If I want to switch between the inputs, RCA and XLR, do I also have to disconnect the source cables that are not currently in use?


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> Ok, i guess i am completely misunderstanding how it works then. I figured some of the change comes from skipping the whole volume stage circuitry. I know that the volume stage circuitry works by reducing the signal going into the amplification stage, and so if you remove that stage, your amp will always be running at full power (maximum volume or -0db), so i thought that would have a similar effect to how people say they have differences on low/medium/high gain settings even when compensating for the same output level. Or is that a myth? For example, if you run high gain but a low volume, or low gain at a high volume (where they both output the same db volume), does that not change the sound at all?
> 
> Appreciating the discussion, its ones of the last things ive had trouble wrapping my mind around.


Gain setting plays a role in power amp mode as well, as it controls the signal before it enters the circuit. This is quite a useful read about basic terms.
In general you should choose the lowest gain setting, where you can comfortably use the volume knob between 10-2 o'clock (or volume range around the middle). 

Low gain/high volume vs. high gain/low volume in theory shouldn't really sound different, yet in certain cases it might. Neither of these is a good approach though, it should be the lowest possible gain/medium volume. On the 3XP high gain for example is simply too much for most headphones and they start to distort. Pretty much all the headphones I used needed medium gain.

There are more knowledgeable members here who perhaps can chip in and explain this a bit further and clearer than I am able to.

In a nutshell, the main point of power amp mode is not how powerful the signal is but which path it is travelling through. 


Moses Kwon said:


> In my case, I connected the 3rd amp for Power amp mode because my DAC didn't have volume control. Initially, it provided a very clean sound and better punch. However, it was too fatiguing after some time. Then I purchased Composer. I expected a lot about Power amp, but normal mode was a lot more smoother and fun. I don't know if I'm missing something. I use Arya as my main headphone. I know the majority here prefer Power amp mode, but I wonder if you use a specific DAC that has a perfect match with Power amp mode. Even though Composer is the official combo for Soloist, I don't think it has a good match with Power amp mode.  Of course, it is my subjective opinion. How was your experience?


It is more about headphones than DACs. I imagine with brighter and/or more dynamic/forward headphones power amp mode would not necessarily be the preferred one. 


ekjellgren said:


> If I want to switch between the inputs, RCA and XLR, do I also have to disconnect the source cables that are not currently in use?


In normal mode you select the inputs in the menu. In power amp mode I imagine the 3XP will prefer XLR to RCA, but I am not sure. There is nothing about it in the manual. It is a question for Burson, or you can simply try I guess.


----------



## ekjellgren (Feb 8, 2022)

ekjellgren said:


> If I want to switch between the inputs, RCA and XLR, do I also have to disconnect the source cables that are not currently in use?


I tried leaving them both in and is was fine to switch between them with the remote. They were connected to different DAC:s I wanted to compare.
I think I might have mixed things up with reading about not to connect the different headphone outputs simultaniously?


----------



## Sharppain

Verificateur said:


> Thanks everyone for the plethora of information... really considering getting the Burson Soloist 3X... a couple more questions have come to mind:
> 1/ Can the Burson Soloist 3X be considered a definite upgrade (noise floor, technicality) to the Violectic V200 (when single-ended output is used on both), or is it more of a change in signature?
> 2/ Is anyone using the Burson Soloist 3X with Fostex TH900 headphones? Wondered about this specific pairing, and whether the amp benefits headphones even if they aren't difficult to drive (such as the Denon / Fostex biodynamics...)?


The low gain of Soloist 3X Performance has quite a low noise floor. I have no hiss with sensitive iems from Fiio, ThieAudio and Campfire. But I am using the linear power supply brick since that improves also the FR reproduction giving it full completeness, marvelous tone separation and clarity, and great depth and wideness of sound stage.
Yes, I use the TH900 and Hifiman HE6se with the Soloist - it envelopes their full potential. T50rp, T60rp, DT880 pro 600 ohms are peanuts for the Soloist.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

Moses Kwon said:


> In my case, I connected the 3rd amp for Power amp mode because my DAC didn't have volume control. Initially, it provided a very clean sound and better punch. However, it was too fatiguing after some time. Then I purchased Composer. I expected a lot about Power amp, but normal mode was a lot more smoother and fun. I don't know if I'm missing something. I use Arya as my main headphone. I know the majority here prefer Power amp mode, but I wonder if you use a specific DAC that has a perfect match with Power amp mode. Even though Composer is the official combo for Soloist, I don't think it has a good match with Power amp mode.  Of course, it is my subjective opinion. How was your experience?



Yeah I've noticed the people who like power amp mode on this thread tend to have headphones like Verite Closed or Meze Empyrean/Elite. I didn't notice any Arya owners like us who prefer power amp mode, but would be helpful to hear from someone like that if they're out there (maybe I missed it).

My understanding is the Composer is a delta sigma DAC, though one of the smoother ones, so I'm not surprised that aggressive DAC + aggressive power amp + aggressive headphones would be too much of a good thing.

I have a Bifrost 2 coming this week and I'm really looking forward to seeing how it gels with the Soloist in normal amp mode and Arya. If the Bifrost feels like it softens the presentation too much for hard hitting metal tracks, I'll try the power amp mode.


----------



## David222

MardukSonofEa said:


> Yeah I've noticed the people who like power amp mode on this thread tend to have headphones like Verite Closed or Meze Empyrean/Elite. I didn't notice any Arya owners like us who prefer power amp mode, but would be helpful to hear from someone like that if they're out there (maybe I missed it).
> 
> My understanding is the Composer is a delta sigma DAC, though one of the smoother ones, so I'm not surprised that aggressive DAC + aggressive power amp + aggressive headphones would be too much of a good thing.
> 
> I have a Bifrost 2 coming this week and I'm really looking forward to seeing how it gels with the Soloist in normal amp mode and Arya. If the Bifrost feels like it softens the presentation too much for hard hitting metal tracks, I'll try the power amp mode.



Your observation is generally correct. Many harder to drive dynamics or planars (He6se v2) benefit (more so) from Headphone mode. With low(er) impedance cans, it's important to be mindful in one's approach, as the 3XP is very powerful/capable under the "default" settings.


----------



## Sharppain (Feb 9, 2022)

David222 said:


> Your observation is generally correct. Many harder to drive dynamics or planars (He6se v2) benefit (more so) from Headphone mode. With low(er) impedance cans, it's important to be mindful in one's approach, as the 3XP is very powerful/capable under the "default" settings.


I think that conclusion is a bit exaggerated. Just the discussion is different. I listen to my Arya and HD800s on the Burson and that is the best amp to run these. I had tried Vioelectric 200 and different Schiit-s but they are either two warm either weak to run these best, according to me. The Soloist 3XP with the Supercharger opened a new level of space for my power hungry headphones, but it is good enough, at low gain, to run 98% of my iems, and it runs without hiss my favourites like Z1R, UM Mest, IE80, IE800, the Etymotic-s, Blessing2 Dusk, JVCs


----------



## David222

Sharppain said:


> I think that conclusion is a bit exaggerated.



What is it you find exaggerated? 



Sharppain said:


> Just the discussion is different. I listen ro my Arya and HD800s on the Burson and that is the best amp to run these. I had tried Vioelectric 200 and different Schiit-s but they are either two warm either weak to run these best, according to me.



Those are nice headphones. Sorry to hear your other AMPs were weak... glad you ended up in camp Burson. 



Sharppain said:


> The Soloist 3XP with the Supercharger opened a new level of space for my power hungry headphones, but it is good enough, at low gain, to run 98% of my iems, and it runs without hiss my favourites like Z1R, UM Mest, IE80, IE800, the Etymotic-s, Blessing2 Dusk, JVCs



I'm not totally following what this has to do with the previous post/observation re: Arya's and HP Mode?


----------



## Sharppain

David222 said:


> What is it you find exaggerated?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let me put it short and simple - I think that the Soloist 3XP is not an aggressive amp. Powerful - yes, but not - aggressive.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

Sharppain said:


> Well, let me put it short and simple - I think that the Soloist 3XP is not an aggressive amp. Powerful - yes, but not - aggressive.



The person you're responding to wasn't the one who called the Soloist aggressive, that was me (and I was talking mostly about others' descriptions of power amp mode). Let me clarify because I know that was an oversimplification - I meant the Soloist has a very quick attack - though it hits the peak in smooth way - and a punchy sound, and supposedly in power amp mode that is even more pronounced, so I can imagine pairing power amp mode with headphones and a DAC that are also fast and punchy, you could get a sound that's "too" dynamic for some and it gets fatiguing. I acknowledge that's just speculation on my part, as I haven't heard neither the Composer nor power amp mode.


----------



## Sharppain

MardukSonofEa said:


> The person you're responding to wasn't the one who called the Soloist aggressive, that was me (and I was talking mostly about others' descriptions of power amp mode). Let me clarify because I know that was an oversimplification - I meant the Soloist has a very quick attack - though it hits the peak in smooth way - and a punchy sound, and supposedly in power amp mode that is even more pronounced, so I can imagine pairing power amp mode with headphones and a DAC that are also fast and punchy, you could get a sound that's "too" dynamic for some and it gets fatiguing. I acknowledge that's just speculation on my part, as I haven't heard neither the Composer nor power amp mode.


Well, let me give more info from my side also. My Soloist 3XP is run from 4 different dacs and each dac has a purpose: SU-9 neutral and top analytics; Zen Dac V2 neutral and fun; Myteck Liberty DAC for tight low end and vocals and more relaxed top end; Denafrips Ares II - 3D, soundstage, depth, complete and balanced enjoyment. What you describe I can slightly, really slightly, feel with the SU-9 only.


----------



## akelew

Sharppain said:


> What you describe I can slightly, really slightly, feel with the SU-9 only.


Your talking about running the soloist in power amp mode, right? With the volume dial disabled?


----------



## betula

Sharppain said:


> Well, let me put it short and simple - I think that the Soloist 3XP is not an aggressive amp. Powerful - yes, but not - aggressive.


Clean, dynamic, fast, energetic, yes. Aggressive, no. 


MardukSonofEa said:


> The person you're responding to wasn't the one who called the Soloist aggressive, that was me (and I was talking mostly about others' descriptions of power amp mode). Let me clarify because I know that was an oversimplification - I meant the Soloist has a very quick attack - though it hits the peak in smooth way - and a punchy sound, and supposedly in power amp mode that is even more pronounced, so I can imagine pairing power amp mode with headphones and a DAC that are also fast and punchy, you could get a sound that's "too" dynamic for some and it gets fatiguing. I acknowledge that's just speculation on my part, as I haven't heard neither the Composer nor power amp mode.


While there is logic in your theory, I do not think it is too valuable to share speculations and hypothesises. Better to stick with experience.


----------



## Sharppain

akelew said:


> Your talking about running the soloist in power amp mode, right? With the volume dial disabled?


Anyway


----------



## betula

I usually switch my 3XP off at night and switch it on when I am back from work in the evening. This usually gives the amp 30-40 minutes warm up time. Last night I forgot to switch it off, and when I put my headphones on in the morning, I felt the sound was smoother and warmer than usual. Thinking about it, later at night after about 4 hours of listening I have the same sensation. 
Officially, the 3XP's warm up time is somewhere between 15-30 minutes, so I am doubting my perception and thinking my ears might cheat me in this case. 
Anyone has similar experience with the 3XP, that the sound becomes smoother after 3-4 hours of being switched on?


----------



## David222

betula said:


> I usually switch my 3XP off at night and switch it on when I am back from work in the evening. This usually gives the amp 30-40 minutes warm up time. Last night I forgot to switch it off, and when I put my headphones on in the morning, I felt the sound was smoother and warmer than usual. Thinking about it, later at night after about 4 hours of listening I have the same sensation.
> Officially, the 3XP's warm up time is somewhere between 15-30 minutes, so I am doubting my perception and thinking my ears might cheat me in this case.
> Anyone has similar experience with the 3XP, that the sound becomes smoother after 3-4 hours of being switched on?



I agree with you that after some sustained run time the 3XP achieves "peak performance".  Personally, I find the 60 minute mark is near the sweet spot. I power-down when finished at night.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

I finally got a chance to plug in the Bifrost 2 (coming from the Modius) and listen last night, and wow, first impression is the Soloist probably doesn't need power amp mode when paired with the Bifrost and driving the Arya V3. There is quite a bit of punch and slam already - bass guitar + drum lines in rock songs like Bleachers' I Miss Those Days have nice added thump to them, while metalcore like August Burns Red's Paramount is absolutely smacking me in the face and taking my lunch money.


----------



## David222

Shameless plug for introducing Tube(s) upstream of the Soloist... wonderfully musical experience for anyone curious

🎶 

I recall a few folks on this thread with Freya+ (pre)


----------



## akelew

Could someone please measure the length of the 3x for me? I know the official specs say 25cm front to back, but im just wondering if that includes the volume control and the RCA ports sticking out. I'm curious to know the measurement of just the case itself without those two. Trying to see if it will fit where im wanting to put it and its pretty close. Thanks!


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> Could someone please measure the length of the 3x for me? I know the official specs say 25cm front to back, but im just wondering if that includes the volume control and the RCA ports sticking out. I'm curious to know the measurement of just the case itself without those two. Trying to see if it will fit where im wanting to put it and its pretty close. Thanks!


The case itself is 21.5cm. 25cm includes the RCA ports at the back and the volume knob at the from as well.


----------



## akelew

betula said:


> The case itself is 21.5cm. 25cm includes the RCA ports at the back and the volume knob at the from as well.


Thanks so much! Fits to the exact millimetre.. My OCD is very content with that.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

So, the Soloist and Bifrost 2 stack gets pretty toasty when they're right on top of each other - too much so for my liking, even with some spacers between them. So I ended up getting a small set of shelves for them. Now I'm comfortable that the Soloist is not gonna cook the Bifrost! I'm sure it would've been fine either way, but this gives me more peace of mind.

The sound of this pairing continues to be fantastic. I was listening to Hiromi's Move and the low end piano notes had such nice weight to them. The soundstage became larger and more realistically shaped as well, which makes live albums that much more immersive.


----------



## akelew (Feb 16, 2022)

MardukSonofEa said:


> So, the Soloist and Bifrost 2 stack gets pretty toasty when they're right on top of each other - too much so for my liking, even with some spacers between them. So I ended up getting a small set of shelves for them. Now I'm comfortable that the Soloist is not gonna cook the Bifrost! I'm sure it would've been fine either way, but this gives me more peace of mind.
> 
> The sound of this pairing continues to be fantastic. I was listening to Hiromi's Move and the low end piano notes had such nice weight to them. The soundstage became larger and more realistically shaped as well, which makes live albums that much more immersive.


That bamboo/wood combination looks great!

I did a lot of searching for something to hold my new bifrost/soloist 3x + Lcd-3, and i came across these. Im going to just run the Bifrost 2 and 3x next to each other with a small gap on top of this.. I like the fact that its all aluminum and that everythings silver. Aluminum is one of the best heat conductors so it should also act as a bit of a heatsink. I Figure it also might aid as an EMF shield to all the power gear below it.


Amazon link


Silverstone EBA01 Headphone stand


----------



## MardukSonofEa

akelew said:


> That bamboo/wood combination looks great!
> 
> I did a lot of searching for something to hold my new bifrost/soloist 3x + Lcd-3, and i came across these. Im going to just run the Bifrost 2 and 3x next to each other with a small gap on top of this.. I like the fact that its all aluminum and that everythings silver. Aluminum is one of the best heat conductors so it should also act as a bit of a heatsink. I Figure it also might aid as an EMF shield to all the power gear below it.
> 
> ...



Nice, looks super clean!


----------



## Kozwoz

Can someone explain the relationship between voltage and dynamics or higher gain. I’m finding higher gain on the Soloist results in a more dynamic sound but at the same time it sounds brighter, which is what I guess comes with increased dynamics. Similarly if I set my Benchmark DAC3 to output a higher +dBu / Vrms to the soloist it results in a brighter sound and lower voltage smoother and mellower. What exactly is happening, anyone have a clue? Is there an optimum output impedance to the Soloist from the DAC?


----------



## Donald Russell

Kozwoz said:


> Can someone explain the relationship between voltage and dynamics or higher gain. I’m finding higher gain on the Soloist results in a more dynamic sound but at the same time it sounds brighter, which is what I guess comes with increased dynamics. Similarly if I set my Benchmark DAC3 to output a higher +dBu / Vrms to the soloist it results in a brighter sound and lower voltage smoother and mellower. What exactly is happening, anyone have a clue? Is there an optimum output impedance to the Soloist from the DAC?


I agree with you.   I like high gain the most on the soloist.   I have tried to like medium gain but if I turn it to high gain I just like it more even with non Hard to drive headphones at a very low volume setting.  Also no matter how much I want to like it in normal mode using it’s volume control it just sounds better to me in headphone amp mode.


----------



## David222

MardukSonofEa said:


> So, the Soloist and Bifrost 2 stack gets pretty toasty when they're right on top of each other - too much so for my liking, even with some spacers between them. So I ended up getting a small set of shelves for them. Now I'm comfortable that the Soloist is not gonna cook the Bifrost! I'm sure it would've been fine either way, but this gives me more peace of mind.
> 
> The sound of this pairing continues to be fantastic. I was listening to Hiromi's Move and the low end piano notes had such nice weight to them. The soundstage became larger and more realistically shaped as well, which makes live albums that much more immersive.




You might want to consider keeping the feet you have (previous photo) under the Soloist...just to provide a little more space to cool between bottom of AMP and the wood shelf/surface.


----------



## akelew

MardukSonofEa said:


> So, the Soloist and Bifrost 2 stack gets pretty toasty when they're right on top of each other - too much so for my liking, even with some spacers between them. So I ended up getting a small set of shelves for them. Now I'm comfortable that the Soloist is not gonna cook the Bifrost! I'm sure it would've been fine either way, but this gives me more peace of mind.
> 
> The sound of this pairing continues to be fantastic. I was listening to Hiromi's Move and the low end piano notes had such nice weight to them. The soundstage became larger and more realistically shaped as well, which makes live albums that much more immersive.


Where did you get those feet in the first pic?


----------



## MardukSonofEa

David222 said:


> You might want to consider keeping the feet you have (previous photo) under the Soloist...just to provide a little more space to cool between bottom of AMP and the wood shelf/surface.



Good call! Plus they look pretty nice too.



akelew said:


> Where did you get those feet in the first pic?



They're the Bluecell aluminum speaker feet on Amazon. I actually found them through Xerosnake plugging them on Reddit.


----------



## David222

Donald Russell said:


> I agree with you.   I like high gain the most on the soloist.   I have tried to like medium gain but if I turn it to high gain I just like it more even with non Hard to drive headphones at a very low volume setting.  Also no matter how much I want to like it in normal mode using it’s volume control it just sounds better to me in headphone amp mode.




Just sharing a friendly thought --> For those using low(er) impedance headphones, the Soloist is wonderful in Low or Medium output. The noise floor is nearly silent / black backdrop. 

There is no doubt, for harder to drive planars, High-Gain and/or Head Phone Mode provides huge value and great enjoyment. 

Point being, while the Soloist easily creates a dynamic (high gain) experience, there is equal fun to be had with low(er) impedance headphones.  By way of example, I used my Grado Hemps (38 ohms) last night with the Soloist on medium output, Muse / volume around 50, and it was fantastic! 

Again,  just a thought for those considering the 3XP, but curious about easier to drive headphones.


----------



## Dobrescu George

Are you a Burson Audio Product user and ready to get the best you can out of it? 

Today I made a full written review about the Super Charger 3A, the best way to improve your Burson Experience. While power conditioners and power converters are usually not the hottest thing to upgrade in a system, Burson's unique approach to how it is implemented actually means that this one works well for their own products. 

I hope that my review is helpful to you and I'm always around to help if you need my advice! 

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2...a-improving-burson-sound-by-power-supply.html


----------



## betula

Another shout-out to the excellent Burson customer service. When I contacted them about the remote which was draining the battery quickly, they offered to send me a new PCB for free. They ended up sending me a whole, completely new remote. (Some older models drain the battery.)

For the sake of documentation I share a picture of the old and the new remote's PCB. The old, faulty version is on the top.


----------



## JollyJ

betula said:


> Another shout-out to the excellent Burson customer service. When I contacted them about the remote which was draining the battery quickly, they offered to send me a new PCB for free. They ended up sending me a whole, completely new remote. (Some older models drain the battery.)
> 
> For the sake of documentation I share a picture of the old and the new remote's PCB. The old, faulty version is on the top.



Thanks for sharing this! I've been seeing rapid battery drain, and my remote matches the old one. Appreciate the tip; I'll reach out to Burson.


----------



## akelew (Feb 24, 2022)

Just got my soloist 3xp and lcd3! Sounds great!

But I've noticed one thing that might be a problem..?

With my Fidelio X2 (30 ohm, 100 dB @ 1mW, single ended), i am getting *slight noise floor(even on low gain*, but goes up on medium/high), any volume, but it seems to *only be coming through the right side*?

And with the LCD-3(110 ohm, 101 dB @ 1mW, balanced), I get the same slight audible noise floor(again only on right side) on high gain any volume.

I isolated by only using power->soloist->headphone, on multiple power sockets around the house, using both stock+supercharger. No difference.

I'm wondering if perhaps I have a faulty op-amp?


----------



## akelew

Other then that, from my first impressions there are two things that really, really stood out to me with the Soloist.

#1 - How much it changes the sound character of my Adam F7 nearfield monitors, compared to connected straight to the bifrost 2 via XLR. Its a very pronounced difference. The most striking difference and its impossible to not hear immediately, is the soundstage/imaging and from that, the tonality. The speakers disappear much more. and you just get more of a 3d soundstage with better precise imaging. 

#2 - How much of a striking difference power-amp mode brings to my Audeze LCD-3 planars (particularly on electronic music). I'm running power-amp mode on medium gain, through balanced xlr to my LCD-3, the difference this brings is really mind-blowing.. It just adds SO much authority/impact, and expands the soundstage massively. It seems to really increase seperation and make reverb much more noticable. It's a real shame though, because it means not using that lovely muse volume dial. Just using DSP volume through roon at the moment, i wonder if i should just keep doing that rather then worrying about adding a dedicated pre-amp. Power-amp mode just makes the soloist into what i bought it for. It feels like a 30% improvement. I wasnt expecting that.


----------



## sawindra

akelew said:


> Just got my soloist 3xp and lcd3! Sounds great!
> 
> But I've noticed one thing that might be a problem..?
> 
> ...


Try the op-amps included as xtras with the amp


----------



## Mansinthe86

sawindra said:


> Try the op-amps included as xtras with the amp


Maybe one op-amp is not fully in the socket.


----------



## sawindra

Mansinthe86 said:


> Maybe one op-amp is not fully in the socket.


Doubt it..burson have the op-amps tightened with strip to the socket


----------



## Slade01

akelew said:


> Just got my soloist 3xp and lcd3! Sounds great!
> 
> But I've noticed one thing that might be a problem..?
> 
> ...



Do you get that issue when you ran the LCD-3 on poweramp mode?


----------



## akelew (Feb 24, 2022)

Slade01 said:


> Do you get that issue when you ran the LCD-3 on poweramp mode?


I get more noise floor with lcd-3 on poweramp mode on high gain than normal mode on high gain, but it seems from both channels in poweramp mode.
With the Fidelio x2, the noise floor is still there on low gain on power amp mode at 0 volume, and still sounds like it is just the right channel, and is the same loudness as normal mode low gain 0 volume.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> I get more noise floor with lcd-3 on poweramp mode on high gain than normal mode on high gain, but it seems from both channels.


High gain is very powerful on the 3XP. Medium should be more than enough with the LCD3.


----------



## akelew (Feb 24, 2022)

betula said:


> High gain is very powerful on the 3XP. Medium should be more than enough with the LCD3.


I feel like the LCD-3 noise floor is normal and acceptable, its 'barely just noticeably there' on high gain. And yes, i don't need to use high gain with the lcd-3!
It's really the fidelio thats the problem. The noise floor seems the same on low or medium gain (both on 0 volume, seemingly only on the right channel). And its not like they are these super sensitive cans, at low gain on 50 volume the music is still too quiet for me to listen to.


----------



## betula

akelew said:


> I feel like the LCD-3 noise floor is normal and acceptable, its 'barely just noticeably there' on high gain. And yes, i don't need to use high gain with the lcd-3!
> It's really the fidelio thats the problem. The noise floor seems the same on low or medium gain (both on 0 volume, seemingly only on the right channel). And its not like they are these super sensitive cans, at low gain on 50 volume the music is still too quiet for me to listen to.


I would probably try the little op-amps that were included with the 3XP for potential troubleshooting.


----------



## SQ13

@akelew if you are in the power amp mode, try swapping the 2 input stage opamp and if the noise change to the other side. also test with the provided IC opamp if the noise goes away. this will help narrow down the cause


----------



## Kozwoz

Could someone please help me with the Classic op amp terminology. If I wanted to replace all my vivid op amps in my Burson 3x would I need a pair of - V6 dual discrete OPA or do I need two pairs? There is also the option of a pair of V6 single discrete OPA - in which case how many would I need. Very confusing for me and I suspect the answer is straightforward so apologies in advance.


----------



## adeadcrab

Kozwoz said:


> Could someone please help me with the Classic op amp terminology. If I wanted to replace all my vivid op amps in my Burson 3x would I need a pair of - V6 dual discrete OPA or do I need two pairs? There is also the option of a pair of V6 single discrete OPA - in which case how many would I need. Very confusing for me and I suspect the answer is straightforward so apologies in advance.


It's generally accepted to keep the volume input op-amps as the Vivids, they are not there to flavour the sound but to keep the volume as technically precise as possible. You can also try the sparkos opamps there as they perform a similar role.

The opamps that benefit most from being swapped are the output opamps - you would need one pair and I believe they are the dual opamp variety.


----------



## Kozwoz

adeadcrab said:


> It's generally accepted to keep the volume input op-amps as the Vivids, they are not there to flavour the sound but to keep the volume as technically precise as possible. You can also try the sparkos opamps there as they perform a similar role.
> 
> The opamps that benefit most from being swapped are the output opamps - you would need one pair and I believe they are the dual opamp variety.


Thank you sir. 

I'm also looking to get the Super Charger. Is there much of a difference between the 3a vs 5a? I'm generally looking for smoother upper mid and treble. At the moment it's a bit fatiguing and i've read the Super Charger helps a lot but wondering if the 5a is worth the extra money over the 3a.


----------



## adeadcrab

Kozwoz said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I'm also looking to get the Super Charger. Is there much of a difference between the 3a vs 5a? I'm generally looking for smoother upper mid and treble. At the moment it's a bit fatiguing and i've read the Super Charger helps a lot but wondering if the 5a is worth the extra money over the 3a.


The Classic can help with that. No experience with the Supercharger personally.


----------



## David222

Kozwoz said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I'm also looking to get the Super Charger. Is there much of a difference between the 3a vs 5a? I'm generally looking for smoother upper mid and treble. At the moment it's a bit fatiguing and i've read the Super Charger helps a lot but wondering if the 5a is worth the extra money over the 3a.



You'll likely need to email Burson for an opinion on this and probably good to re-confirm it's OK to use 5a with the Soloist 3XP ?

--> Most folks with Super Chargers have 3a version... as the 5a is still relatively new.  Also, not sure if anyone with  3a will get rid of it and reinvest in 5a, as the benefit might be questionable (if at all). 

IMHO, the 3a Super Charger is absolutely worth the investment.


----------



## jump_man95

I have a Soloist 3xp, and just got the Sparkos SS3602 op amps that I want to put in the input stage. I know that there is cause for concern about the Sparkos op amps raising the DC offset. I measured the 4 pins of the xlr out a few days ago with the stock V6 vivids, and I think I remember getting between 5-20mv DC offset on medium gain. I remember reading from someone say that you should shoot for 1-5mv though. Is that true?

Also, when I switch out the v6 vivids with the sparkos SS3602, I know I'm supposed to adjust the blue variable resistors in the Soloist to lower DC offset. But should I only be adjusting as many blue pots as needed? Or should I try to adjust each one equally? How long should I wait after turning on the soloist before taking measurements? Should I measure at medium gain since I am usually one medium gain when listening? Or should I measure on low gain?


----------



## qsk78 (Feb 26, 2022)

David222 said:


> You'll likely need to email Burson for an opinion on this and probably good to re-confirm it's OK to use 5a with the Soloist 3XP ?
> 
> --> Most folks with Super Chargers have 3a version... as the 5a is still relatively new.  Also, not sure if anyone with  3a will get rid of it and reinvest in 5a, as the benefit might be questionable (if at all).


5A is for Soloist 3X GT, not sure if it can be used with a regular Soloist.


----------



## Kozwoz

qsk78 said:


> 5A is for Soloist 3X GT, not sure if it can be used with a regular Soloist.


I reached out to Burson and they told me the 5a is compatible with the Soloist. They said I could expect the 3a to bring a 15% performance increase and the 5a to bring a 20% increase. The Soloist is really end game for me so I went for the 5a Super Charger and the Classic op amps. The Soloist drives my LCD4 with ease and my Empire Ears Legend Evo sound amazing out of it. As a pre-amp pairs great with my Adam S3H too. Don't think I can ask for more out of an amp. The GT just seems overkill. Happy to post impressions when I get the 5a for what it's worth.


----------



## David222

Kozwoz said:


> I reached out to Burson and they told me the 5a is compatible with the *Soloist*. They said I could expect the 3a to bring a 15% performance increase and the 5a to bring a 20% increase. The Soloist is really end game for me so I went for the 5a Super Charger and the Classic op amps. The Soloist drives my LCD4 with ease and my Empire Ears Legend Evo sound amazing out of it. As a pre-amp pairs great with my Adam S3H too. Don't think I can ask for more out of an amp. The GT just seems overkill. Happy to post impressions when I get the 5a for what it's worth.



Yup - here is the table from their website.  

Just a reminder, there are two Soloist models now...assume you are referencing the 3XP based on your post/question above ... since the GT is not compatible with the 3a.


----------



## audiocroissant

Ordered the Supercharger 3a, hopefully I don't regret it - this thing is not cheap lol


----------



## betula

audiocroissant said:


> Ordered the Supercharger 3a, hopefully I don't regret it - this thing is not cheap lol


I do not think, anyone has regretted it yet. It is a worthy upgrade.


----------



## centuriones

audiocroissant said:


> Ordered the Supercharger 3a, hopefully I don't regret it - this thing is not cheap lol


I bought the Supercharger 3a as soon as it came out.
It was a great update, you can't do without it.
Highly recommended


----------



## Desmohifi

audiocroissant said:


> Ordered the Supercharger 3a, hopefully I don't regret it - this thing is not cheap lol


I was skeptical ordering the Supercharger but was pleasantly surprised and do not regret the purchase one bit.


----------



## jump_man95 (Feb 28, 2022)

Okay, so I definitely need someone's help now. I tried contacting burson, all I got was a response saying they would get back to me, and then absolutely nothing.

I ordered the sparkos SS3602 dual op amps and wanted to swap them into the input stage.

I tried to be careful, I let the burson stay on for a full day before measuring. When I finally did measure I got around 60mv of DC offset on the xlr and single ended out. That seemed way off to me as I heard earlier in the thread that I should measure 1-5mv stock.

So I started turning the blue trim pots on the burson to see if I could lower it. I turned them to the left, and mv went up, so I turned them to the right, it started going down, but then I couldn't seem to get it any lower than 30mv. I turned some of them back to the left and eventually was able to measure around 17mv on both channels through both xlr and single ended.

When I plugged in headphones, the small pop I would always hear was now almost completely gone. "This is a good thing" I thought. So I then swapped in the sparkos and mv was measuring about the same. Started listening, and things were fine. Then I swapped back to the V6 vivids and things were also fine. But I did now hear a very small pop again when plugging in.

I swapped to the sparkos one last time, and this time as soon as I plugged in there was a very loud pop in the right driver! I unplugged the headphones and measured again, left channel was now suddenly changing quickly from 0-10mv and back again, while right channel measured 28 VOLTS!  Not 28 millivolts, 28 VOLTS!

I just remeasured again, and now suddenly things seem fine, both channels are around 20mv. What the hell is happening and what do I do to fix this? Burson has not responded to my emails other than saying they would get back to me when I first emailed them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jump_man95 (Feb 28, 2022)

jump_man95 said:


> Okay, so I definitely need someone's help now. I tried contacting burson, all I got was a response saying they would get back to me, and then absolutely nothing.
> 
> I ordered the sparkos SS3602 dual op amps and wanted to swap them into the input stage.
> 
> ...


Quick update, switched back to the vivids, and everything is fine. But when I swap to the sparkos ss3602, for the first 30 seconds or so, everything is measuring normally 17-20mv. Then suddenly the left channel begins fluctuating wildly again and right channel still measures at 28volts. I've messaged Sparkos labs for a replacement set of op amps.

Got to say though, this really just makes me love my Sennheiser HD 6XX even more. They are such troopers, absolute tanks! They've survived years of use/abuse, two bad bicycle accidents and now 28 volts pumped through them and they still sound as good as the day I bought them some 5 years ago now.


----------



## Mansinthe86

jump_man95 said:


> Quick update, switched back to the vivids, and everything is fine. But when I swap to the sparkos ss3602, for the first 30 seconds or so, everything is measuring normally 17-20mv. Then suddenly the left channel begins fluctuating wildly again and right channel still measures at 28volts. I've messaged Sparkos labs for a replace set of op amps.
> 
> Got to say though, this really just makes me love my Sennheiser HD 6XX even more. They are such troopers, absolute tanks! They've survived years of use/abuse, two bad bicycle accidents and now 28 volts pumped through them and they still sound as good as the day I bought them some 4 or 5 years ago now.


That would absolutely freak me out. Imagine using "expensive" Headphones with the amp.. and suddenly "pop" and that's that.


----------



## jump_man95

Mansinthe86 said:


> That would absolutely freak me out. Imagine using "expensive" Headphones with the amp.. and suddenly "pop" and that's that.


Yep, normally I'm using my Hifiman Arya with the burson. But I was afraid something like this might happen, so I used ol' reliable


----------



## jump_man95

jump_man95 said:


> Quick update, switched back to the vivids, and everything is fine. But when I swap to the sparkos ss3602, for the first 30 seconds or so, everything is measuring normally 17-20mv. Then suddenly the left channel begins fluctuating wildly again and right channel still measures at 28volts. I've messaged Sparkos labs for a replace set of op amps.
> 
> Got to say though, this really just makes me love my Sennheiser HD 6XX even more. They are such troopers, absolute tanks! They've survived years of use/abuse, two bad bicycle accidents and now 28 volts pumped through them and they still sound as good as the day I bought them some 4 or 5 years ago now.


SOLUTION FOUND:

The stock by vivids fit into the op amp sockets much more securely than the Sparkos op-amps. Thinking it may just be a simple connection issue, I bent the pins out slightly, and now everything is working fine!

Also, Andrew Sparkos is flipping amazing. Super fast response, helped me in troubleshooting what was going wrong. Great guy.


----------



## betula

jump_man95 said:


> SOLUTION FOUND:
> 
> The stock by vivids fit into the op amp sockets much more securely than the Sparkos op-amps. Thinking it may just be a simple connection issue, I bent the pins out slightly, and now everything is working fine!
> 
> Also, Andrew Sparkos is flipping amazing. Super fast response, helped me in troubleshooting what was going wrong. Great guy.


It has been an interesting read. I never moved my stock Vivid opamps and I am not even sure what all this measuring history means. 
All I know is that I have been enjoying my 3XP for a year now with the 3A supercharger without any issues.


----------



## David222

betula said:


> It has been an interesting read. I never moved my stock Vivid opamps and I am not even sure what all this measuring history means.
> All I know is that I have been *enjoying* my 3XP for a year now with the 3A supercharger *without any issues*.



100% Agree.  One of the best AMPs on the market - from a highly reputable manufacturer.


----------



## Sam Spade

So does the Conductor 3x Reference have power amp mode? I bought mine a while ago, not long after they were first released.


----------



## jump_man95

MakubexGB said:


> They fit out of the box... err bag. I ordered dip socket risers along with mine but ended up not using them.


This was not my experience. Yes, the sparkos ss3602 can be _made to fit. But out of the bag, they were very loose in the socket, and because they didn't fit securely inside, it caused 28 whopping volts to be passed into my headphones right driver with a very loud pop._


----------



## betula

jump_man95 said:


> This was not my experience. Yes, the sparkos ss3602 can be _made to fit. But out of the bag, they were very loose in the socket, and because they didn't fit securely inside, it caused 28 whopping volts to be passed into my headphones right driver with a very loud pop._


I wonder if Burson will reconsider their swappable op-amp design with their next generation of amps.


----------



## sawindra

use an extra dip8 socket with sparkos or better, those extension leads...  also thinking the extension leads will be better for heat _dissipation...maybe i am wrong--_


----------



## jump_man95

sawindra said:


> use an extra dip8 socket with sparkos or better, those extension leads...  also thinking the extension leads will be better for heat _dissipation...maybe i am wrong--_


Using an extra dip8 socket is probably the best option as opposed to bending the pins. But I wonder how difficult it would be to find one with small enough openings to fit the sparkos snuggly, while having big enough pins to plug securely into the burson.

I'll have to look into it sometime later though, just sent everything over to Amirm at audio science review to do a review on it!


----------



## TheFrator

So is there a general consensus on whether the Soloist should be used in headphone power amp mode or not?


----------



## Slade01

TheFrator said:


> So is there a general consensus on whether the Soloist should be used in headphone power amp mode or not?



I think the consensus is that it depends on your headphones and what it needs to be driven to its potential.  I have a pair of HE-6se cans and they love the extra juice from power amp mode.  It's one of the reasons I bought the Soloist for, short of running these cans straight off a regular stereo power amp.   But maybe not all headphones would be suited for that.


----------



## David222 (Mar 2, 2022)

TheFrator said:


> So is there a general consensus on whether the Soloist should be used in headphone power amp mode or not?



Just an FYI, you can use the search bar at the top of the page to "search" this thread / research a general question. There is a lot of helpful information on Headphone mode.

Check out @betula  post #1,568 and my post  #2,373

As with most things in this hobby...it really comes down to personal preference, individual setups / gear in your chain.

What headphone(s) and DAC are you using?



Slade01 said:


> I think the consensus is that it depends on your headphones and what it needs to be driven to its potential.  I have a pair of HE-6se cans and they love the extra juice from power amp mode.  It's one of the reasons I bought the Soloist for, short of running these cans straight off a regular stereo power amp.   But maybe not all headphones would be suited for that.



100% Agree.  Headphone mode is an *enormous* benefit of the Soloist 3XP. However, the MUSE/Pot also does incredible depending on headphone/pairing


----------



## TheFrator (Mar 2, 2022)

David222 said:


> Just an FYI, you can use the search bar at the top of the page to "search" this thread / research a general question. There is a lot of helpful information on Headphone mode.
> 
> 
> What headphone(s) and DAC are you using?


Thank you for pointing out that search bar. I use dark mode on my browser and that bar was hidden a bit.

I have a SMSL SU-9n for my DAC and a pair of Audeze LCD-5 and ZMF Verites as my main headphones. I've been using them with medium gain in headphone power amp mode the past couple days.


----------



## David222

TheFrator said:


> Thank you for pointing out that search bar. I use dark mode on my browser and that bar was hidden a bit.
> 
> I have a SMSL SU-9n for my DAC and a pair of Audeze LCD-5 and ZMF Verites as my main headphones. I've been using them with medium gain in headphone power amp mode the past couple days.



Of course, welcome to the club! Happy to (try) and be helpful. 

Here's my $0.03 and I'm sure others will jump in as well:

1. Sweet cans!  

2. Personally, I would not use LCD-5 on headphone mode, but others might disagree. 

3. Your ZMFs should do fine.


----------



## akelew (Mar 2, 2022)

As i said before, i've been running my LCD-3's on power amp mode to great success. Especially with EDM. More bass impact. More body to the sound. More soundstage. More dynamics is what im noticing the most. LCD-3 is a planar, with a 'highish' impedance of 110 ohm. So its probably perfectly suited to using power amp mode.

Since my DAC doesnt have volume control, and the fact I'm using Roon DSP to add in my parametric EQ, I have just decided to use Roons DSP volume control. I believe it's not going to degrade the sound quality any more than adding in the EQ does (and i highly value the EQ more then any slight benefits to not digitally attenuating the sound), so i decided not to add a pre-amp to my chain.


----------



## TheFrator (Mar 2, 2022)

David222 said:


> Of course, welcome to the club! Happy to (try) and be helpful.
> 
> Here's my $0.03 and I'm sure others will jump in as well:
> 
> ...


Nevertheless I appreciate it.

1. Thank you! Won't derail this thread but the LCD-5's and Verites are stellar cans and I recommend either to everyone.

2 & 3. Yeah I'm going to tinker with it. Given the LCD-5's low impedance compared to the Verite (14 vs 300 Ohms) I don't know if headphone amp mode will mesh with both equally. But like you said earlier it's all subjective so I'll have to decide for myself. I'll probably change my feeling with headphone amp mode on the LCD-5's day to day haha


----------



## adeadcrab

Slade01 said:


> I think the consensus is that it depends on your headphones and what it needs to be driven to its potential.  I have a pair of HE-6se cans and they love the extra juice from power amp mode.  It's one of the reasons I bought the Soloist for, short of running these cans straight off a regular stereo power amp.   But maybe not all headphones would be suited for that.


Is the gain still adjustable in power amp mode?


----------



## Slade01

adeadcrab said:


> Is the gain still adjustable in power amp mode?


Yes. The volume knob is disabled, but the gain switch is still available/enabled.


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 28, 2022)

akelew said:


> As i said before, i've been running my LCD-3's on power amp mode to great success. Especially with EDM. More bass impact. More body to the sound. More soundstage. More dynamics is what im noticing the most. LCD-3 is a planar, with a 'highish' impedance of 110 ohm. So its probably perfectly suited to using power amp mode.
> 
> Since my DAC doesnt have volume control, and the fact I'm using Roon DSP to add in my parametric EQ, I have just decided to use Roons DSP volume control. I believe it's not going to degrade the sound quality any more than adding in the EQ does (and i highly value the EQ more then any slight benefits to not digitally attenuating the sound), so i decided not to add a pre-amp to my chain.



EDIT: disregard this, as happens to the best of us in the hifi world, we can jump to conclusions too hastily.


I don't have the Soloist 3XP (yet..) but I do have their op-amps and have used them for a number of years now. Currently they get use in my Gustard P26 preamp.

I have observed today that they sound best on maximum volume (99 on the preamp's display). I've used foobar to mitigate volume and tested.. the classics, for example, can give a leaner sound on 50, however the sound also sounds hollowed out and digitally artifacted in the treble. It's weird to explain...

I'm sure the circuitry is much different between the P26 and Soloist 3XP, but perhaps these opamps sound the best when run at '100%' so to speak. Or at least the circuit performs optimally at that level, and anything less can degrade the sound.


----------



## akelew

adeadcrab said:


> I have observed today that they sound best on maximum volume (99 on the preamp's display).


Giving this a shot now, will give it some time to see which i prefer. thx!


----------



## Moses Kwon

I have a question. Where do you guys like to place 2 Classic op amps in Soloist?  Output stage or volume stage? I have not opened my Soloist yet. Is the location indicated? Thank you in advance. I heard that output stage has larger effect.


----------



## HC1205

Would topping d90 be better dac than bifrost 2 if my he1000se can take more advantage of power amp mode with soloist??


----------



## David222

HC1205 said:


> Would topping d90 be better dac than bifrost 2 if my he1000se can take more advantage of power amp mode with soloist??



IMHO --> ultimately you'll want to nail down the sound signatures you (personally)  enjoy most. It's hard for anyone to tell you what that is. The BF2 is a very popular pairing with the Soloist for a slightly warmer / thicker / punchier / dynamic sound.  You'll likely find the d90 more clinical / precise / exacting, but less natural/smooth. 

Might I ask what general budget range you are looking for DAC?  There are other options you can consider around this price point, such as Denafrips Ares II or even the RME (just a few dollars north), also would provide you with variable gain control.


----------



## HC1205

David222 said:


> IMHO --> ultimately you'll want to nail down the sound signatures you (personally)  enjoy most. It's hard for anyone to tell you what that is. The BF2 is a very popular pairing with the Soloist for a slightly warmer / thicker / punchier / dynamic sound.  You'll likely find the d90 more clinical / precise / exacting, but less natural/smooth.
> 
> Might I ask what general budget range you are looking for DAC?  There are other options you can consider around this price point, such as Denafrips Ares II or even the RME (just a few dollars north), also would provide you with variable gain control.


I was looking for a below 1k range. I actually got composer 3xp to match it and also use my soloist as power amp mode. I don't know if I made a good choice or not haha


----------



## David222 (Mar 14, 2022)

HC1205 said:


> I was looking for a below 1k range. I actually got composer 3xp to match it and also use my soloist as power amp mode. I don't know if I made a good choice or not haha



Interesting.  I've never heard the Composer, so won't comment on that unit specifically, but certainly have read great things.

IMO --> it seems like a lot of squeeze (possibly little juice) to pick up a second (less expensive DAC)  for variable gain control for one pair of headphones. 

You might get more bang for your buck(s) if you were to consider (one) "upgraded" DAC with variable volume, or, if you really want second DAC.... perhaps consider the Denafrips so at least you get to try another sound profile, like R2R, or as you mentioned above the BF2. I know this does not solve your HP mode question above, but it's something to think about when second DAC shopping....just not sure how much overall enjoyment you'll get from owning two Sabre DAC chips within a few hundred dollars of each other...🤷‍♂️


----------



## HC1205

David222 said:


> Interesting.  I've never heard the Composer, so won't comment on that unit specifically, but certainly have read great things.
> 
> IMO --> it seems like a lot of squeeze (possibly little juice) to pick up a second (less expensive DAC)  for variable gain control for one pair of headphones.
> 
> You might get more bang for your buck(s) if you were to consider (one) "upgraded" DAC with variable volume, or, if you really want second DAC.... perhaps consider the Denafrips so at least you get to try another sound profile, like R2R, or as you mentioned above the BF2. I know this does not solve your HP mode question above, but it's something to think about when second DAC shopping....just not sure how much overall enjoyment you'll get from owning two Sabre DAC chips within a few hundred dollars of each other.





David222 said:


> Interesting.  I've never heard the Composer, so won't comment on that unit specifically, but certainly have read great things.
> 
> IMO --> it seems like a lot of squeeze (possibly little juice) to pick up a second (less expensive DAC)  for variable gain control for one pair of headphones.
> 
> You might get more bang for your buck(s) if you were to consider (one) "upgraded" DAC with variable volume, or, if you really want second DAC.... perhaps consider the Denafrips so at least you get to try another sound profile, like R2R, or as you mentioned above the BF2. I know this does not solve your HP mode question above, but it's something to think about when second DAC shopping....just not sure how much overall enjoyment you'll get from owning two Sabre DAC chips within a few hundred dollars of each other...🤷‍♂️


Ive had the composer for 2 days now and honestly i cant hear much difference between power amp mode and normal dac mode. Maybe its because of my he1000se has low impedance


----------



## Tormenta

Aquileolus said:


> Don't know if any of you guys also experienced the same, I recently noticed that my Soloist 3xp start to have a higher noise floor, I'm using low sensitive planars like Arya and Empyrean, but when I turn Soloist to power amp mode, even on Mid gain, there's clearly some audible noise when nothing is being played or no source is plugged, and when I turn to High gain, the noise is much louder, like 'ta ta ta ta ta .....'
> Also when I turn off power amp mode, and use High gain for my Arya, I find that when volume is below 51, there's a very audible noise, but when volume set to over 52, the noise is much lower, which is really weird.....
> BTW I'm using their Super Charger as power source


Hello, I'm the same, 52 is less noisy than 51. Have you solved this?


----------



## HC1205

I've been a/bing Power amp mode and found out it does make the music more energetic and hits bass harder. Also compared to modius, the composer brings a clearer and bigger soundstage. Really glad about my purchase now I can't imagine better sounding than right now haha


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Has anyone experience (and compared) with the Soloist 3XP and the Conductor 3XP?
Currently, I have a Fiio K9 Pro, but I want a bit more smoothness and character in my music. Option a) would be the Fiio K9 Pro as DAC and the Soloist as amp and option b) would be a replacement and switch completally to the Conductor 3XP.


----------



## MalinYamato

krude said:


> Ok 3GT on GT speciffic Supercharger vs 3XP on Supercharger impressions time :
> 
> - GT has about 10% more perceived power. 60 on GT = roughly 66 on 3XP
> - GT is a lot wider, and this is the main difference
> ...


the newest GTs comes with a new fan it seems, from noctua that is more silent. If you have the old black fan you may perhaps swap it with a noctua.


----------



## emorrison33

Ordered a Soloist yesterday.  Shipped out already.  Expected to arrive next Tuesday!  "Upgrading" from a Jot 2.  I wanted to try something non-schiit, so hoping I get some improvement...looking mostly for a little more soundstage, maybe some extra detail. There's no where around me to try before I buy.  Well there is one place not too far away, but it's for EXTREMELY high end audio gear, mostly home audio type stuff.  Anyway, I will be running a Bifrost 2 balanced into a Lokius balanced into the Soloist, balanced.


----------



## TheFrator

emorrison33 said:


> "Upgrading" from a Jot 2


Please do share your comparison between the two amps. I own the Soloist but can't help but to feel that it might be overkill


----------



## msing539

Tormenta said:


> Hello, I'm the same, 52 is less noisy than 51. Have you solved this?



Interesting... on my 3XP, there is a hiss on high gain only present at certain locations on the pot, and it is consistent at these locations--

0-19 - no hiss
20-35 slight hiss
36-51 more hiss
52 up - no hiss

There's an audible small pop whenever it changes from no hiss to hiss. Also using the super charger.


----------



## emorrison33

Tormenta said:


> Hello, I'm the same, 52 is less noisy than 51. Have you solved this?


After reading all 163 pages of this thread, I think I can answer this for you...in some, if not all of the first few batches of this amp, the volume control chip has the volume issue at 51, 52.  You can contact Burson and they will send you a new one/replacement.


----------



## Tormenta

msing539 said:


> Interesting... on my 3XP, there is a hiss on high gain only present at certain locations on the pot, and it is consistent at these locations--
> 
> 0-19 - no hiss
> 20-35 slight hiss
> ...


My amplifier is 3x gt. As a result of the manufacturer's inquiry, it is said that it is a characteristic of the volume chip of use. It's not inconvenient to use.


----------



## Tormenta

emorrison33 said:


> After reading all 163 pages of this thread, I think I can answer this for you...in some, if not all of the first few batches of this amp, the volume control chip has the volume issue at 51, 52.  You can contact Burson and they will send you a new one/replacement.


Thank you bro

My amplifier is 3x gt. As a result of the manufacturer's inquiry, it is said that it is a characteristic of the volume chip of use. It's not inconvenient to use.


----------



## emorrison33

Tormenta said:


> Thank you bro
> 
> My amplifier is 3x gt. As a result of the manufacturer's inquiry, it is said that it is a characteristic of the volume chip of use. It's not inconvenient to use.


Good to know!  but if it's not inconvenient, and the music sounds good, it doesn't really matter!


----------



## emorrison33

My Soloist arrived on Friday.  Not sure how it shipped from Hong Kong in 2 days, but I'm happy that it did.  My initial thoughts are below.  Keep in mind this is only after about 10 hours of listening, and my ears are 52 years old....I can't hear anything past 16 or 17 kHz.  The amp I have to compare it to, is the Jot 2. I have only used it balanced, input and output, with the Meze Empyrean.  Chain is Bifrost 2<Lokius<Soloist.
1) This amp runs hot! I can't leave my hand on the left hand side for than 10 seconds.  I don't think it would burn me, but it gets uncomfortable. I would not leave this amp on, if I was not using it.
2) This amp has some power.  You can just plain hear it.  I started with Low gain, and I was up in the 80's on the volume.  Switched to Medium gain, normal listening is in the 30's.
3) Soundstage is more holographic than the Jot 2.  I don't think the Soloist is any wider than the Jot 2, but maybe a little more depth.  There's just more spatial information than the Jot 2, which is why I say "holographic"
4) Bass is more refined. Not as punchy as the Jot 2, but still deep.  The bass on the soloist seems a little pushed back in the mix, compared to the Jot 2.  I'm not saying the bass is less, just not as prominent.
5) The whole general sound is neutral.  I think the Jot 2 is on the warmer side compared to the Soloist.
6) Treble has more definition/clarity and extends a little more than the Jot 2.  It's crispy/sharp, but not harsh or sibilant in any way.  I was using the Hart audio cable (OFC Copper) on Friday.  Saturday morning I switched to the silver cable (Silver Dragon).  Didn't like the silver cable with the Soloist.  I thought the top end was too sharp, and it had a digital quality to it.  I think the silver cable overall gave the music a digital quality actually.  So I'm sticking with the copper.  And I'm not a true believer in cables, but I think that's what I was hearing.
7) If we go on price alone, the Jot 2 is the better amp.  The 2 amps are just that close.  They are just different in certain ways.  I think the Soloist steps up on a few things slightly, like the resolution/clarity/naturalness, the treble is more extended and sharper, and the bass is clearer/cleaner.
Questions for anyone that can answer:  Do you need a TRSS jack for the 3.5mm output? Or is TRS ok? As in, I'm not using a headset with a microphone.  Example, the Grado Hemp's are 3.5mm without an adapter.  What is the power consumption?  The Jot 2 is 25W.  Just wondering is all.
I'll try and post my full impressions in 2 or 3 weeks, after this baby has been used awhile.


----------



## TheFrator

emorrison33 said:


> Questions for anyone that can answer: Do you need a TRSS jack for the 3.5mm output?


No, regular TRS will do. I have an IEM or two that I hook up directly to that 3.5mm output.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

emorrison33 said:


> 7) If we go on price alone, the Jot 2 is the better amp.  The 2 amps are just that close.  They are just different in certain ways.  I think the Soloist steps up on a few things slightly, like the resolution/clarity/naturalness, the treble is more extended and sharper, and the bass is clearer/cleaner.



But thats normal. The price does not scale lineary with the better sound. Amps in the 250 - 500 EUR range have the best price / sound ratio. 
But this scaling topig is not new and not just in our audio area.


----------



## akelew

If i listen carefully even on loud songs, I can hear slight pops when switching between volume level around 90 up, this is on medium gain on my LCD-3. Is this normal?


----------



## akelew

Terr0rSandmann said:


> But thats normal. The price does not scale lineary with the better sound. Amps in the 250 - 500 EUR range have the best price / sound ratio.
> But this scaling topig is not new and not just in our audio area.


Hey, how does your 4Z go with the soloist? What gain/volume range do you tend to use? Any power amp mode?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

akelew said:


> Hey, how does your 4Z go with the soloist? What gain/volume range do you tend to use? Any power amp mode?


I just changed the sig few seconds ago 😜
The 4z will most properly arrive tomorrow. I will report once I have tested the 4z with the Soloist.


----------



## akelew

Terr0rSandmann said:


> I just changed the sig few seconds ago 😜
> The 4z will most properly arrive tomorrow. I will report once I have tested the 4z with the Soloist.


🥷 Will be eagerly awaiting your results


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

akelew said:


> 🥷 Will be eagerly awaiting your results



Sounds just fine. Powerful, full boddied but still detailed (but details are not forwarded as you would expect from an Audeze). But to be honest, the LCD4z is just not my taste of sound I prefer. So I am currently selling the LCD4z. I am just the HE1000V2 guy


----------



## yeboyi

Any cheaper alternative to this amp ? I want something like this but it's too expensive for me. I'm ok with 4WPC 16ohm instead of 8WPC 16 ohm. I like the volume control and display of this unit.


----------



## TheFrator

yeboyi said:


> Any cheaper alternative to this amp ? I want something like this but it's too expensive for me. I'm ok with 4WPC 16ohm instead of 8WPC 16 ohm. I like the volume control and display of this unit.


Schiit Jotunheim 2 is regularly compared to the Soloist. I've never heard owned the Jotunheim so I cannot speak to it.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

yeboyi said:


> Any cheaper alternative to this amp ? I want something like this but it's too expensive for me. I'm ok with 4WPC 16ohm instead of 8WPC 16 ohm. I like the volume control and display of this unit.


It is not just the output power which makes the Soloist 3XP so incredible good. 

Singxer SA1 or Schiit Jot2 could be a cheap alternative but those are far away from the level of the Soloist


----------



## yeboyi

I can see why Soloist is good. I would go for it if i had the budget. This is my favourite high end amp.

I'm looking for a cheaper alternative with the similar precise volume control and volume display. Jot2 doesn't have that. Maybe Gustard H16


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

yeboyi said:


> I can see why Soloist is good. I would go for it if i had the budget. This is my favourite high end amp.
> 
> I'm looking for a cheaper alternative with the similar precise volume control and volume display. Jot2 doesn't have that. Maybe Gustard H16



H16 is good, but more the compadetor to amps like the THX 789, A90, etc. The H16 is really linear. 

I would look for a Jot2 or SA-1 if you want a budget amp


----------



## emorrison33

yeboyi said:


> I can see why Soloist is good. I would go for it if i had the budget. This is my favourite high end amp.
> 
> I'm looking for a cheaper alternative with the similar precise volume control and volume display. Jot2 doesn't have that. Maybe Gustard H16


I can vouch for the Jot 2.  It's a nice amp.  But no, it doesn't have a display.  Like @Terr0rSandmann mentioned the Soloist is on a slightly higher level than the Jot 2.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Apr 13, 2022)

TheFrator said:


> Schiit Jotunheim 2 is regularly compared to the Soloist. I've never heard owned the Jotunheim so I cannot speak to it.


According to ASR the DACs of the Jotunheim 2 and Asgard 3 are bad. Schiit stacks are supposed to be better than Jotunheim. Is there anybody who tested a Schiit stack (or only the amp) vs. Soloist? Btw. I am more interested in the Conductor 3XP. Any comparisons between that and some Schiit stacks?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

helloh3adfi said:


> According to ASR the DACs of the Jotunheim 2 and Asgard 3 are bad. Schiit stacks are supposed to be better than Jotunheim. Is there anybody who tested a Schiit stack (or only the amp) vs. Soloist? Btw. I am more interested in the Conductor 3XP. Any comparisons between that and some Schiit stacks?



A lot of audio equipment messures bad, but sounds ground. ASR is for d*****


----------



## Mansinthe86

helloh3adfi said:


> According to ASR the DACs of the Jotunheim 2 and Asgard 3 are bad. Schiit stacks are supposed to be better than Jotunheim. Is there anybody who tested a Schiit stack (or only the amp) vs. Soloist? Btw. I am more interested in the Conductor 3XP. Any comparisons between that and some Schiit stacks?


The DAC cards are schiit.. but you could still use a jotenheim amp with a Schiit Delta sigma DAC, or bifrost or a DAC by another company.

Or the soloist 3xp performance with a smsl, topping or whatever DAC.


----------



## betula

yeboyi said:


> I can see why Soloist is good. I would go for it if i had the budget. This is my favourite high end amp.
> 
> I'm looking for a cheaper alternative with the similar precise volume control and volume display. Jot2 doesn't have that. Maybe Gustard H16


Especially in the entry level range of amps I would rather focus on sound quality instead of having a digital display.

Unfortunately nothing in that range will sound like the Soloist, the same way a Mazda MX3 won't perform like a Ferrari.


----------



## emorrison33

helloh3adfi said:


> According to ASR the DACs of the Jotunheim 2 and Asgard 3 are bad. Schiit stacks are supposed to be better than Jotunheim. Is there anybody who tested a Schiit stack (or only the amp) vs. Soloist? Btw. I am more interested in the Conductor 3XP. Any comparisons between that and some Schiit stacks?


I do not have the cards for my Asgard 3 or Jot 2.  I run the Jot 2 with a Bifrost 2, and the Asgard 3 through a Modi 3+.  I just received my Soloist about 2 weeks ago, but so far I prefer the Soloist over the Jot 2. 
Update on my new Soloist:  I purchased a Hart Audio cable for my Meze Rai Penta, so I could switch the plug end.  The Jot 2 has way to much background noise (low gain).  As soon as you plug in the IEM's you notice it.  The Soloist on low gain, has a tiny bit of noise, but nothing that gets in the way of the music.  Suprisingly, the Vali 2 only has noise if you turn the volume up to about 1 or 2, with no music playing.  I don't get anywhere near that loud with the Penta's.  I'm about 7:30/8 with music playing.


----------



## yeboyi

betula said:


> Especially in the entry level range of amps I would rather focus on sound quality instead of having a digital display.
> 
> Unfortunately nothing in that range will sound like the Soloist, the same way a Mazda MX3 won't perform like a Ferrari.


Unfortunately sound quality is not quantifiable so i'm just focused on clean, powerful amp with a perfect channel matching feature and a screen to tell me where i'm at the volume scale. I discovered SMSL SH9 and Gustard H16 so far but i'm not fully satisfied with them. They seem a bit overpriced to be honest and SMSL blatantly lies about it's power capability.

I actually have Zen Dac/Zen Can stack which isn't bad. It's ridiculously powerful for high impedance headphones. However i use current hungry planar which seems like a weak point of this amp. I'm not fan of the channel balance either. So planning to sell this stack to fund another amp.

I would get the SH9 if it wasn't so overpriced. Just looking for a proper and convenient solution at a reasonable price.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

yeboyi said:


> Unfortunately sound quality is not quantifiable so i'm just focused on clean, powerful amp with a perfect channel matching feature and a screen to tell me where i'm at the volume scale. I discovered SMSL SH9 and Gustard H16 so far but i'm not fully satisfied with them. They seem a bit overpriced to be honest and SMSL blatantly lies about it's power capability.
> 
> I actually have Zen Dac/Zen Can stack which isn't bad. It's ridiculously powerful for high impedance headphones. However i use current hungry planar which seems like a weak point of this amp. I'm not fan of the channel balance either. So planning to sell this stack to fund another amp.
> 
> I would get the SH9 if it wasn't so overpriced. Just looking for a proper and convenient solution at a reasonable price.


6W hp output, clean sound, display, remote, super measurements and good build quality for under 300€. This is overpriced for you?
Do you want such devices for free?


----------



## phalanx2357 (Apr 14, 2022)

So just got the Soloist 3xp on Monday. Have been using the Topping A90 for a while and wanted to try the soloist since I ve read so many good reviews. Using the amp on my daily driver, Abyss diana tc. Honestly was disappointed in the first 2.5 days. The two amps sound very different, with the soloist being warmer, particularly in the mids, and slightly elevated bass. However the biggest difference is that vocals sound recessed, honestly even dark for me, with most sibilance gone. I honestly didn't enjoy it and thought I will listen to it more but will likely return it. However last night someone on reddit told me about using the soloist in its power amp mode. I did that and am very surprised by how much of a difference it is.

First the power level is much higher. On normal mode, I had to turn the knob past 90 on medium gain, so I switched to high gain and rested at 53 for my comfortable listening level. When I switched to power amp mode, I first tried low gain, which was low as expected, so then switched to mid gain. Cautiously I set volume on the computer to be around 45% just to be safe and the volume was ULTRA loud. Fortunately only played for half a second... I ended up using peace eq to apply a -13db preamp to reach my comfortable listening volume. The important thing is that not only the power, but also sonic character has changed as well. Vocals no longer sound recessed, and there are some other changes that are harder to tell at this point since I only listened for a couple hours in this new mode. But I think I like it. The main issue I have with the A90 is that sometimes things sound a bit too bright, maybe a little shouty, to be somewhat fatiguing. I think based on the couple hours I have heard so far, the soloist improves on that. Also the vocal timber sounds a bit more pleasant on the higher frequency end. I will be listening a lot more over the next few days to get a better feel. One possible negative is that bass is definitely stronger (not boomy at all, still very tight, defined, but strong). This may be good in most circumstances, but the DTC already has very powerful bass (more punch than Focal Clear OG), so I need a little bit getting used to on that - like feels it's getting on the edge of being too strong.

Overall quite surprised by how much difference a mode makes on the amp... Any thoughts on how/why it has such big power and even sonic differences?


----------



## TheFrator

Give this article a read - https://www.audeze.com/blogs/technology-and-innovation/sensitivity-impedance-and-amplifier-power . In case you want to nerd out. But planars like the Diana TC love power and running the Soloist is power amp bypasses the muse volume control and just provides 100% of the power the Soloist is capable of.



phalanx2357 said:


> computer to be around 45% just to be safe


Please be sure to mute your OS's system sound in the volume control panel (at least that's what it is called on Windows not sure about MacOS or Linux). Almost experienced an unfortunate notification sound at 100% volume while in power amp mode haha. For windows, if you use your media player in WASAPI exclusive then disregard this advice.


----------



## phalanx2357 (Apr 14, 2022)

TheFrator, thanks, great read. Does this mean somehow the amp, in normal mode, essentially reduces its own dynamic range? That would be a pretty weird design... you would think the engineers would aim to make the volume knob function such that it would reduce the average volume without reducing the dynamic range.

I am applying a system-wide software preamp at -13dbs to ensure volume doesn't go crazy by accident.


----------



## TheFrator

phalanx2357 said:


> Does this mean somehow the amp, in normal mode, essentially reduces its own dynamic range?


AFAIK, dynamic range is a product of the recording file quality and it's conversion to analog signal. When you control the volume on the Soloist you are lowering the power reaching your headphones. Citing point B of the Audeze summary towards the bottom, "*The power required to produce high SPL transients is actually orders of magnitude higher than the headphones’ sensitivity measurement." *So for planars the more power the better and when the Soloist is in power amp mode, it is giving all the power it can deliver to your headphones.


----------



## Donald Russell

TheFrator said:


> AFAIK, dynamic range is a product of the recording file quality and it's conversion to analog signal. When you control the volume on the Soloist you are lowering the power reaching your headphones. Citing point B of the Audeze summary towards the bottom, "*The power required to produce high SPL transients is actually orders of magnitude higher than the headphones’ sensitivity measurement." *So for planars the more power the better and when the Soloist is in power amp mode, it is giving all the power it can deliver to your headphones.


Thanks for the explanation.  I have tried several times to like the soloist in normal mode to use the high quality volume control they put in it, but I just can’t like it as much as in power amp mode.   I don’t know if it’s hard on the amp or not to be used in amp mode, but it just sounds better to me.  I have several hifiman headphones and they all sound better to me in amp mode using the highest gain setting I can use with them.  I just use a simple passive code balanced volume control between my denafrips ares II and the soloist and just love it with my Arya.  I was using a Singxer SA-1 in preamp mode as the volume control but like it better with  the passive volume control.


----------



## dracynical

Looking through this thread as I recently purchased a soloist with a 3a supercharger, I am still confused about what the proper use etiquette is for this amplifier.
From my deep reading dive:

Burson states that I should turn off the unit when not in use.
I can power it on even with headphones connected. The audible click does not cause harm
I shouldn't unplug headphones while in use.
Any other things I should be mindful of? I intend on using power-hungry headphones for it most of the time.


----------



## yeboyi

Terr0rSandmann said:


> 6W hp output, clean sound, display, remote, super measurements and good build quality for under 300€. This is overpriced for you?
> Do you want such devices for free?


Did you actually read my post ? Don't believe what you see on specsheet. It doesn't deliver that power. Not even as powerful as basic magni/heresy stuff.


----------



## TheFrator

yeboyi said:


> Did you actually read my post ? Don't believe what you see on specsheet. It doesn't deliver that power. Not even as powerful as basic magni/heresy stuff.


What are your sources for this? I like to think manufacturers wouldn't lie on their spec sheet about their power delivery especially when it's easily measurable.


----------



## yeboyi

TheFrator said:


> What are your sources for this? I like to think manufacturers wouldn't lie on their spec sheet about their power delivery especially when it's easily measurable.


ASR and reference audio analyzer website. These are the only measurements i've found.


----------



## TheFrator

yeboyi said:


> ASR and reference audio analyzer website. These are the only measurements i've found.


https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/ - need to translate the page unless you can read Mandarin. This is the only website I saw mentioned on ASR. And shows it can hit 8W out.

But the section you probably have the most interest in. Link to the top graph so you can zoom in- https://cdn.l7audiolab.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/BAL-THDN-Ratio-vs-Measured-Level.jpg


----------



## Kozwoz

I’m running the Soloist with a 5a Super Charger and Classic op amps with the LCD4 and the performance is pretty insane. Don’t think I’ll ever have a need to upgrade other than op amp experiment. This amp is ridiculously good.


----------



## LetTheKidsTechno

Donald Russell said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I have tried several times to like the soloist in normal mode to use the high quality volume control they put in it, but I just can’t like it as much as in power amp mode.   I don’t know if it’s hard on the amp or not to be used in amp mode, but it just sounds better to me.  I have several hifiman headphones and they all sound better to me in amp mode using the highest gain setting I can use with them.  I just use a simple passive code balanced volume control between my denafrips ares II and the soloist and just love it with my Arya.  I was using a Singxer SA-1 in preamp mode as the volume control but like it better with  the passive volume control.


Any comments on moving up from an SA-1 to the soloist? Currently have an SA-1 which I do enjoy but really wish the low end was a bit punchier.


----------



## akelew (Apr 15, 2022)

TheFrator said:


> Please be sure to mute your OS's system sound in the volume control panel (at least that's what it is called on Windows not sure about MacOS or Linux). *Almost experienced an unfortunate notification sound at 100% volume while in power amp mode haha*. For windows, if you use your media player in WASAPI exclusive then disregard this advice.


I pretty much will only use power amp mode through roon exclusive mode with hard volume limits set for this very reason. For my LCD-3 on medium gain i set minimum volume on roon to -10. I then run optical into my bifrost 2 as the alternate output from windows. Whats cool with the bifrost 2 is the usb connection doesnt drop when you change inputs, so you can swap between USB for Roon, optical for windows/everything else.


----------



## Donald Russell

LetTheKidsTechno said:


> Any comments on moving up from an SA-1 to the soloist? Currently have an SA-1 which I do enjoy but really wish the low end was a bit punchier.


It seems to me that the soloist is more dynamic and has better bass.  I have switched back and forth between the singxer and soloist with the same song and headphones and I just like the dynamics and sound of the soloist better.   the singxer seems more laid back and maybe smoother but to me the soloist is more engaging.  I will say anyone who thinks the soloist doesn’t have a lot of power hasn’t used one.  With hifiman he6se I have to turn the singxer to close to max volume on high gain to get 75-80 decibels but with the soloist In headphone amp mode I can barely turn it to 10 o’clock on the dial before it’s too loud On high gain.  With Arya V2 I can barely use it on high gain at all. I assure you even with the he6se the soloist can make you deaf.  I have also used the he6se on a speaker amp using the speaker taps but it sounds better to me on the soloist.  Of course audio is strictly individual preference.  I really thought I would like the singxer more than I do so you might feel differently.


----------



## TheFrator

akelew said:


> I pretty much will only use power amp mode through roon exclusive mode with hard volume limits set for this very reason. For my LCD-3 on medium gain i set minimum volume on roon to -10. I then run optical into my bifrost 2 as the alternate output from windows. Whats cool with the bifrost 2 is the usb connection doesnt drop when you change inputs, so you can swap between USB for Roon, optical for windows/everything else.


Oh I'm using your same setup now too. My almost mishap was before I started using Roon in exclusive mode and before getting a Bifrost 2.


----------



## LetTheKidsTechno

Donald Russell said:


> It seems to me that the soloist is more dynamic and has better bass.  I have switched back and forth between the singxer and soloist with the same song and headphones and I just like the dynamics and sound of the soloist better.   the singxer seems more laid back and maybe smoother but to me the soloist is more engaging.  I will say anyone who thinks the soloist doesn’t have a lot of power hasn’t used one.  With hifiman he6se I have to turn the singxer to close to max volume on high gain to get 75-80 decibels but with the soloist In headphone amp mode I can barely turn it to 10 o’clock on the dial before it’s too loud On high gain.  With Arya V2 I can barely use it on high gain at all. I assure you even with the he6se the soloist can make you deaf.  I have also used the he6se on a speaker amp using the speaker taps but it sounds better to me on the soloist.  Of course audio is strictly individual preference.  I really thought I would like the singxer more than I do so you might feel differently.


Thanks for your input! Singxer is a great amp for its price point and it was a pretty large upgrade from my Magnius. The laid back smooth sound of the SA-1 paired with the laid back smooth sound of the LCD3 is great for some tracks, but I feel it leaves more to be desired from others. I do EQ a bass shelf in which certainly helps, but still feel it lacks dynamics that I know the LCD3 is capable of. Been also curious bout the GSX mini but its price point is a bit higher than what I want to pay right now. Lack of power from the Soloist is definitely not a concern haha.


----------



## Mansinthe86

LetTheKidsTechno said:


> Thanks for your input! Singxer is a great amp for its price point and it was a pretty large upgrade from my Magnius. The laid back smooth sound of the SA-1 paired with the laid back smooth sound of the LCD3 is great for some tracks, but I feel it leaves more to be desired from others. I do EQ a bass shelf in which certainly helps, but still feel it lacks dynamics that I know the LCD3 is capable of. Been also curious bout the GSX mini but its price point is a bit higher than what I want to pay right now. Lack of power from the Soloist is definitely not a concern haha.




The SA1 has been great for me. I listen mostly to vocal jazz, blues, old school stuff like the Beatles and country. 

Considering the price it's a  awesome Machine.

 (500€ for the Singxer Vs 1400€ Soloist 3xp without the supercharger)


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Yes. The sound / price ratio does not scale well. 
In my opinion, the sweet spot is around   300 - 500 EUR. The steps above this are getting smaller and smaller.
But at the end, it is just a hobby and we pay for the last % of sound improvement even if it quite expensive 😅😁


----------



## yeboyi

TheFrator said:


> https://www.l7audiolab.com/f/burson-soloist-3x/ - need to translate the page unless you can read Mandarin. This is the only website I saw mentioned on ASR. And shows it can hit 8W out.
> 
> But the section you probably have the most interest in. Link to the top graph so you can zoom in- https://cdn.l7audiolab.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/09/BAL-THDN-Ratio-vs-Measured-Level.jpg


Sorry we were talking about SMSL SH9 since i want this dislay and relay volume control feature.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Question ... since I am lagging electrical engineering skills ... The Soloist 3XP has 24V/3A (can bee seen on the back of the unit as well). But Burson included a 24V/5A standard charger. According to Burson, their 3A and 5A Supercharger works with the Soloist. Fine so far. But Burson told me that there would be a slightly better sound improvement with the 5A Supercharger compared with the 3A Supercharger. But as far as I know, this can not be possible if the internal unit works with 24V/3A. You can take a charger with more Ampere, if the Volt is 24V, but it should not matter (does not make anythinkg better or worse). It just becomes a problem if you have a charger with less than 3A. Maybe they just want to sell the more expensive Supercharger to me?
Can anyone answer this (specially from the technical side)?


----------



## Kozwoz

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Question ... since I am lagging electrical engineering skills ... The Soloist 3XP has 24V/3A (can bee seen on the back of the unit as well). But Burson included a 24V/5A standard charger. According to Burson, their 3A and 5A Supercharger works with the Soloist. Fine so far. But Burson told me that there would be a slightly better sound improvement with the 5A Supercharger compared with the 3A Supercharger. But as far as I know, this can not be possible if the internal unit works with 24V/3A. You can take a charger with more Ampere, if the Volt is 24V, but it should not matter (does not make anythinkg better or worse). It just becomes a problem if you have a charger with less than 3A. Maybe they just want to sell the more expensive Supercharger to me?
> Can anyone answer this (specially from the technical side)?


I can’t speak for the 3a but the 5a sounds great. Burson told me the 3a provides a 10% improvement and the 5a a 15%. So I imagine there’s not much difference and it’s very possible most people wouldn’t hear the difference between the two.


----------



## Mansinthe86

Kozwoz said:


> I can’t speak for the 3a but the 5a sounds great. Burson told me the 3a provides a 10% improvement and the 5a a 15%. So I imagine there’s not much difference and it’s very possible most people wouldn’t hear the difference between the two.



Do they have measurements for that? I wonder where they get these numbers from.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Mansinthe86 said:


> Do they have measurements for that? I wonder where they get these numbers from.



I have a 3A SuperCharger here and the sound improvement is quite minimal. Far away from 15%. 15% is aaaaaa lot. Even with an upgrade to the GT I do not expect 15% improvement


----------



## Kozwoz

For me the Supercharger smooths the high frequencies without loosing detail and removes some of the glare I find common in delta sigma DAC’s - in my case the Benchmark DAC3. Makes the experience much more enjoyable and I can certainly hear a difference. I think Burson is somewhat right and I would quantify this as a 10% improvement but it certainly doesn’t fundamentally change the way the Soloist sounds. It’s the last upgrade if you want to reach the amps maximum potential. Similar to getting some high quality interconnects.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Even Passion For Sound who seems to be a Burson Fanboy said he thinks it is a 1-2% improvement. And this is what I can confirm. 
That’s why I want to understand this from the technical point of view. In my (brain) theory it can not make a difference if the charger has 3A or 5A if the device is build for 3A.

And I give a s*** what the manufacturers say. People who just repeat all the bu**s*** are not really helpful.


----------



## Kozwoz

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Even Passion For Sound who seems to be a Burson Fanboy said he thinks it is a 1-2% improvement. And this is what I can confirm.
> That’s why I want to understand this from the technical point of view. In my (brain) theory it can not make a difference if the charger has 3A or 5A if the device is build for 3A.
> 
> And I give a s*** what the manufacturers say. People who just repeat all the bu**s*** are not really helpful.


Sorry didn’t mean to sound like I was repeating Burson. I think it does help with digital glare, at least that’s how my ears hear it with the Audeze LCD4 which are extremely revealing. The LCD4 have a peak around 10k and excessive air beyond 16k which I always I have to equalise but not when I use the Supercharger 5a. I certainly don’t think the Supercharger gives more detail or transparency but in my case helps smoothen the sound of the LCD4 which I find fatiguing otherwise. This to me is an improvement.


----------



## StevenR296 (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm swapping op-amps for the first time and picked up a couple V6 Classics and Sparkos SS3602's. I opened this puppy up, and noticed the Vivids that come with the unit are zip-tied down. Didn't expect that! Carefully got them cut with a box cutter. Gonna test a few combinations out and can report back later.


----------



## adeadcrab

StevenR296 said:


> I'm swapping op-amps for the first time and picked up a couple V6 Classics and Sparkos SS3602's. I opened this puppy up, and noticed the Vivids that come with the unit are zip-tied down. Didn't expect that! Carefully got them cut with a box cutter. Gonna test a few combinations out and can report back later.


Enjoy. The V6 Classics are fantastically lush and smooth once you get used to the sound. Many claim they don't like them but they have their place - especially as the *one* warm piece of gear in your entire chain.


----------



## rmsanger

anybody shopping for this amp here is one at a great price and a great seller.

https://forum.headphones.com/t/burson-soloist-3x-performance-headphone-amplifier-for-sale/17288/7


----------



## akelew

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Question ... since I am lagging electrical engineering skills ... The Soloist 3XP has 24V/3A (can bee seen on the back of the unit as well). But Burson included a 24V/5A standard charger. According to Burson, their 3A and 5A Supercharger works with the Soloist. Fine so far. But Burson told me that there would be a slightly better sound improvement with the 5A Supercharger compared with the 3A Supercharger. But as far as I know, this can not be possible if the internal unit works with 24V/3A. You can take a charger with more Ampere, if the Volt is 24V, but it should not matter (does not make anythinkg better or worse). It just becomes a problem if you have a charger with less than 3A. Maybe they just want to sell the more expensive Supercharger to me?
> Can anyone answer this (specially from the technical side)?


Most likely the 5a super charger has optimized circuitry other then just the increase power capacity, and Burson believes that is responsible for a bit of increased performance.


----------



## phalanx2357

Have had the 3xp for a week now; will try it for a bit longer but probably will return it. Overall compared with the A90 (which has been my daily driver for a while), the 3xp presents a warmer tone on the higher frequencies + boosted bass. On some parts, particularly the higher mids and treble, it's a welcoming improvement; however on the low end, even upper bass, the boost is not pleasant on the Diana TC.

So one of the minor issues I have had with the DTC on A90 is that some high-frequency vocals and treble instruments can sound too bright. The 3xp does fix this issue; it has a smoother, more relaxed sound in those regions and is enjoyable. however the 3xp introduces a much greater and persistent issue that doesn't work for me. Basically it boosts the pressure/energy of drums - toms and floor drums. This is probably a welcoming boost for most other headphones, but the DTC has very strong bass already and this boost simply moves all drums forward in all music, even those are aren't really bass heavy. It kind of hurts my ears... basically on the A90 vocal volume is the limiting factor while on the 3xp bass volume becomes the limiting factor - thus vocals sound less prominent, on essentially all songs. Yet since I want to hear the vocals, the bass ends up hurting my ears...

I don't know if the 3xp sound can be achieved with just an eq from the A90... not sure... don't feel the lower bass, particularly electronic stuff is that bad, it's really just drums... feels like drums moved much closer to me... too close... can feel their percussive power going into my eardrums... so not even sure if I can call it a bass boost, more like a percussive energy boost. This is all on power amp mode. Tried the normal mode to begin with, but mids sound too recessed - feels dark sounding and not enjoyable.


----------



## Kozwoz (Apr 18, 2022)

phalanx2357 said:


> Have had the 3xp for a week now; will try it for a bit longer but probably will return it. Overall compared with the A90 (which has been my daily driver for a while), the 3xp presents a warmer tone on the higher frequencies + boosted bass. On some parts, particularly the higher mids and treble, it's a welcoming improvement; however on the low end, even upper bass, the boost is not pleasant on the Diana TC.
> 
> So one of the minor issues I have had with the DTC on A90 is that some high-frequency vocals and treble instruments can sound too bright. The 3xp does fix this issue; it has a smoother, more relaxed sound in those regions and is enjoyable. however the 3xp introduces a much greater and persistent issue that doesn't work for me. Basically it boosts the pressure/energy of drums - toms and floor drums. This is probably a welcoming boost for most other headphones, but the DTC has very strong bass already and this boost simply moves all drums forward in all music, even those are aren't really bass heavy. It kind of hurts my ears... basically on the A90 vocal volume is the limiting factor while on the 3xp bass volume becomes the limiting factor - thus vocals sound less prominent, on essentially all songs. Yet since I want to hear the vocals, the bass ends up hurting my ears...
> 
> I don't know if the 3xp sound can be achieved with just an eq from the A90... not sure... don't feel the lower bass, particularly electronic stuff is that bad, it's really just drums... feels like drums moved much closer to me... too close... can feel their percussive power going into my eardrums... so not even sure if I can call it a bass boost, more like a percussive energy boost. This is all on power amp mode. Tried the normal mode to begin with, but mids sound too recessed - feels dark sounding and not enjoyable.


I agree with your assessment. I also have the A90 as my first entry level amp. In general I find the Soloist increases dynamics in the bass especially. Bass is visceral and can be felt rather than just heard. Using my LCD4 in power amp mode the cans literally rumble. I still EQ the sound to taste and you could do the same by shelving the bass and bumping the mids with a wide Q-factor. I think the A90 is way to bright and sterile in the upper registers, ultimately this causes a lot more listening fatigue. In the end I think Soloist is in a different league to A90. I would also encourage you to op-amp roll. No doubt Burson will continue to develop their op-amps and I can see the Soloist getting better if you're willing to further invest.


----------



## phalanx2357 (Apr 18, 2022)

I ll try some low shelf at maybe 120 hz +- some hz and -2 or 3db  and see how it goes.


----------



## adeadcrab

The Classic opamps are fantasically smooth while still holding onto all the detail, just presented differently. They notably soften the sub-bass like on kick drums; if you want a more relaxed tube character (while keeping the solid state speed and top end) then the Classic opamps might be the answer. However it does make the sound profile more relaxed in both bass and treble so your mileage may vary.

Currently using the Classic opamps in a preamp through to the 789 with the Focal Clear Pro. The sound is fantastically detailed and I often forget that it's not quite as neutral as it could be with the Vivids. I told myself just a few weeks with the Classics, that was a month or two ago now... 


(Burson Soloist 3XP is my next purchase and I plan to roll the Classics there also!)


----------



## Atriya (Apr 19, 2022)

Just received my Soloist 3XP w/ SuperCharger, and loving it with the Arya SE. A couple of questions, especially for Arya users:

1. Do you use Medium or High gain? Of course, the Medium gain gives you a much better range of volume control on the Arya, but I read somewhere that the Arya "likes" High gain for some reason.

2. Do you ever find the upper-mids or treble a little glary/fatiguing at high volumes? Both the Arya & the 3XP have treble peaks, apparently. Has anyone swapped the V6 Vivid opamps with V6 Classics and felt this improve? And if so, did you use the V6 Classic in the input stage or output stage or both? (I can't switch my DAC right now to an R2R, because I got my Chord Qutest relatively recently.)


----------



## helloh3adfi

You could try used V6 Classics and tell us or you use an equalizer. There are a lot of Oratory and AutoEQ profiles to start from.


----------



## Atriya

helloh3adfi said:


> You could try used V6 Classics and tell us or you use an equalizer. There are a lot of Oratory and AutoEQ profiles to start from.


I don't think there is an Oratory profile for the Arya SE (only for older Aryas). I tried the AutoEQ Arya SE profile by Crinacle (using the convolutional EQ WAV file) but found that it changes the sound signature of the Arya too drastically, and seems to make the soundstage narrower and the vocals recessed.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Atriya said:


> Just received my Soloist 3XP w/ SuperCharger, and loving it with the Arya SE. A couple of questions, especially for Arya users:
> 
> 1. Do you use Medium or High gain? Of course, the Medium gain gives you a much better range of volume control on the Arya, but I read somewhere that the Arya "likes" High gain for some reason.
> 
> 2. Do you ever find the upper-mids or treble a little glary/fatiguing at high volumes? Both the Arya & the 3XP have treble peaks, apparently. Has anyone swapped the V6 Vivid opamps with V6 Classics and felt this improve? And if so, did you use the V6 Classic in the input stage or output stage or both? (I can't switch my DAC right now to an R2R, because I got my Chord Qutest relatively recently.)



Hm ... Soloist has no treble peak. 
I do not have an Arya, but a HE1000V2 and I use medium gain and love it


----------



## Slade01

Atriya said:


> 1. Do you use Medium or High gain? Of course, the Medium gain gives you a much better range of volume control on the Arya, but I read somewhere that the Arya "likes" High gain for some reason.
> 
> 2. Do you ever find the upper-mids or treble a little glary/fatiguing at high volumes? Both the Arya & the 3XP have treble peaks, apparently. Has anyone swapped the V6 Vivid opamps with V6 Classics and felt this improve? And if so, did you use the V6 Classic in the input stage or output stage or both? (I can't switch my DAC right now to an R2R, because I got my Chord Qutest relatively recently.)



I don't have an Arya, but I do have the HE6SEv2.   What I found surprising is that I had recently from a stock cable, to a Norne Vygarde cable.   When running the stock, the medium gain did as you said, give a better control range.  However, when switching to the Vygarde which is a much more resolving cable - the vocals/mids suddenly became really recessed on both low and medium gains.  Only when I finally thought to switch it to high gain, did everything sound correct/perfect - where the planets aligned.  With the higher end cable, my cans feel completely optimized and running at perfection on High Gain.

Aside from the classic opamps that could help tame the treble, maybe a cable solution could aid in taming the upper mids/glare/fatigue thing (if you believe that cables can make a difference in SQ that is).


----------



## adeadcrab

Atriya said:


> Just received my Soloist 3XP w/ SuperCharger, and loving it with the Arya SE. A couple of questions, especially for Arya users:
> 
> 1. Do you use Medium or High gain? Of course, the Medium gain gives you a much better range of volume control on the Arya, but I read somewhere that the Arya "likes" High gain for some reason.
> 
> 2. Do you ever find the upper-mids or treble a little glary/fatiguing at high volumes? Both the Arya & the 3XP have treble peaks, apparently. Has anyone swapped the V6 Vivid opamps with V6 Classics and felt this improve? And if so, did you use the V6 Classic in the input stage or output stage or both? (I can't switch my DAC right now to an R2R, because I got my Chord Qutest relatively recently.)


I can recommend the Classics; they act like a hardware eq.

You would want to keep the opamps where they are in the Volume Control Stage; and only change the I/V stage opamps.
As these opamps can be relatively expensive you may prefer EQ, however I can endorse the Classics for their use case. They would do a great job of relaxing the Aryas while retaining all detail retrieval characteristics of the 3XP.


----------



## MardukSonofEa

Atriya said:


> Just received my Soloist 3XP w/ SuperCharger, and loving it with the Arya SE. A couple of questions, especially for Arya users:
> 
> 1. Do you use Medium or High gain? Of course, the Medium gain gives you a much better range of volume control on the Arya, but I read somewhere that the Arya "likes" High gain for some reason.
> 
> 2. Do you ever find the upper-mids or treble a little glary/fatiguing at high volumes? Both the Arya & the 3XP have treble peaks, apparently. Has anyone swapped the V6 Vivid opamps with V6 Classics and felt this improve? And if so, did you use the V6 Classic in the input stage or output stage or both? (I can't switch my DAC right now to an R2R, because I got my Chord Qutest relatively recently.)



I have the Arya SE with the Soloist 3XP and Bifrost 2. I use medium gain because I can't comfortably go past 10-12% on high gain and that just seemed a bit excessive lol. I find the Arya SE to already have enough speed and dynamics, which people usually cite as the benefit of high gain / power amp mode, and like you said the finer volume control is preferable (usually using 30-40%).

I'm not very treble sensitive but I did find the Arya and Soloist combo to be a little sibilant initially with the stock V6 Vivid op amps. That went away after a few days of playing time.


----------



## Atriya

Thanks folks, I just ordered pair of Burson V6 Classic opamps.


----------



## masabueno

Has anyone tested a Soloist 3GT preamp (Muses, muses, muses 😍😍) soloist 3xp in power amp mode?

Just for the sake of science...


----------



## TheMiddleSky (Apr 20, 2022)

Sharing my impression about soloist 3xp from abyss diana thread:

I just tested DTC with Soloist 3X and A90 this afternoon. DAC was from Fiio K9 Pro ESS (Damn good dac, I like it even more than Topping D90SE).

While I felt A90 is cleaner on treble but there is forwardness in frequencies at upper mid/low treble area that bugged me. DTC herself already a bit forward in this area.

Burson definitely meatier, fuller, and harder impact/bite rather than the plain A90. Speed also "more pronounce" make every songs I played more engaging. Soundstage depth and width are no contest, definitely win by Burson,

Having said that, for me DTC deserve Burson GT. It turns the headphone into very spacious and grand soundstage image with joyful sub bass.

Additional note: 3XP with Power Amp mode sound cleaner, a little more spacious, better depth and overall a little higher resolution through all spectrum. Worth to try if you have pre amp feature.


----------



## StevenR296

I'm a little afraid to start using my Sparkos SS3602. I placed 2 of them firmly into the volume stage, powered up the amp, set medium gain to Volume 0, and when I plugged in my HE1000SSE I heard a horrible popping sound from one of the drivers, and got the same effect when unplugging the headphone. Double checked orientation and fit, and same thing. Spread out the pins a tiny bit like I had heard another user here do, plugged in a WAY cheaper headphone after learning my lesson, and all was good. The HE1000SE still works fine, but damn that was scary. Now using V6 Vivids in the Volume stage and V6 Classics in the other and everything sounds great. Still good impact in the bass, more than enough detail, and treble is tamed a tad.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

What do you guys always mean with "power amp mode"? I can not just change HP or PRE, but nothing else.


----------



## TheFrator

Terr0rSandmann said:


> What do you guys always mean with "power amp mode"? I can not just change HP or PRE, but nothing else.


I think they mean the headphone power amp mode. Which is where you hold the menu button down for 12 seconds and the volume controller is bypassed. 

Screenshot from the manual:


----------



## phalanx2357

Be very careful, the power amp mode sets the amp to full power for that specific gain level. Since volume knob is on a log scale, it's going to sound SUPER ULTRA loud. Make sure you turn your computer volume all the way down to be safe and go up from there until your comfortable listening level.


----------



## sawindra

StevenR296 said:


> I'm a little afraid to start using my Sparkos SS3602. I placed 2 of them firmly into the volume stage, powered up the amp, set medium gain to Volume 0, and when I plugged in my HE1000SSE I heard a horrible popping sound from one of the drivers, and got the same effect when unplugging the headphone. Double checked orientation and fit, and same thing. Spread out the pins a tiny bit like I had heard another user here do, plugged in a WAY cheaper headphone after learning my lesson, and all was good. The HE1000SE still works fine, but damn that was scary. Now using V6 Vivids in the Volume stage and V6 Classics in the other and everything sounds great. Still good impact in the bass, more than enough detail, and treble is tamed a tad.


use an extra dip8 socket on the sparkos and the popping goes away.


----------



## sawindra

phalanx2357 said:


> Have had the 3xp for a week now; will try it for a bit longer but probably will return it. Overall compared with the A90 (which has been my daily driver for a while), the 3xp presents a warmer tone on the higher frequencies + boosted bass. On some parts, particularly the higher mids and treble, it's a welcoming improvement; however on the low end, even upper bass, the boost is not pleasant on the Diana TC.
> 
> So one of the minor issues I have had with the DTC on A90 is that some high-frequency vocals and treble instruments can sound too bright. The 3xp does fix this issue; it has a smoother, more relaxed sound in those regions and is enjoyable. however the 3xp introduces a much greater and persistent issue that doesn't work for me. Basically it boosts the pressure/energy of drums - toms and floor drums. This is probably a welcoming boost for most other headphones, but the DTC has very strong bass already and this boost simply moves all drums forward in all music, even those are aren't really bass heavy. It kind of hurts my ears... basically on the A90 vocal volume is the limiting factor while on the 3xp bass volume becomes the limiting factor - thus vocals sound less prominent, on essentially all songs. Yet since I want to hear the vocals, the bass ends up hurting my ears...
> 
> I don't know if the 3xp sound can be achieved with just an eq from the A90... not sure... don't feel the lower bass, particularly electronic stuff is that bad, it's really just drums... feels like drums moved much closer to me... too close... can feel their percussive power going into my eardrums... so not even sure if I can call it a bass boost, more like a percussive energy boost. This is all on power amp mode. Tried the normal mode to begin with, but mids sound too recessed - feels dark sounding and not enjoyable.



have you tried op-amp change?


----------



## Sam Spade (Apr 21, 2022)

StevenR296 said:


> I'm a little afraid to start using my Sparkos SS3602. I placed 2 of them firmly into the volume stage, powered up the amp, set medium gain to Volume 0, and when I plugged in my HE1000SSE I heard a horrible popping sound from one of the drivers, and got the same effect when unplugging the headphone. Double checked orientation and fit, and same thing. Spread out the pins a tiny bit like I had heard another user here do, plugged in a WAY cheaper headphone after learning my lesson, and all was good. The HE1000SE still works fine, but damn that was scary. Now using V6 Vivids in the Volume stage and V6 Classics in the other and everything sounds great. Still good impact in the bass, more than enough detail, and treble is tamed a tad.


I've had no problem with Sparkos opamps in my Conductor 3x and my Sparkos Aries is awesome and uses Sparkos opamps. Driving Audeze LCD4,  LCD3, LCDxc


----------



## StevenR296

sawindra said:


> use an extra dip8 socket on the sparkos and the popping goes away.



What will the dip8 socket do? Physically tighten up the pin connections? Spreading the pins is what fixed the issue and they sounded great. No pops while listening, and no pops while adding/removing the headphone plug. If a dip8 socket would guarantee a stable connection, I'd do that.

The pops before the tweak were horrendouly loud, and only one channel would work at a low volume. I just didn't want to risk keeping the Sparkos in there in case anything ever shifted and popped while listening because it would be deafening while wearing headphones.


----------



## sawindra

StevenR296 said:


> What will the dip8 socket do? Physically tighten up the pin connections? Spreading the pins is what fixed the issue and they sounded great. No pops while listening, and no pops while adding/removing the headphone plug. If a dip8 socket would guarantee a stable connection, I'd do that.
> 
> The pops before the tweak were horrendouly loud, and only one channel would work at a low volume. I just didn't want to risk keeping the Sparkos in there in case anything ever shifted and popped while listening because it would be deafening while wearing headphones.



yes from my experience it's usally the pin connection that causes the weird issues


----------



## Sam Spade (Apr 21, 2022)

StevenR296 said:


> What will the dip8 socket do? Physically tighten up the pin connections? Spreading the pins is what fixed the issue and they sounded great. No pops while listening, and no pops while adding/removing the headphone plug. If a dip8 socket would guarantee a stable connection, I'd do that.
> 
> The pops before the tweak were horrendouly loud, and only one channel would work at a low volume. I just didn't want to risk keeping the Sparkos in there in case anything ever shifted and popped while listening because it would be deafening while wearing headphones.


I had to use dip8 extension leads to get the Sparko opamps to fit into the Conductor 3x.  What headamp are you using then in? Because they are flat square boards they don't have much clearance and could be contacting other circuitry.  And they aren't encased in plastic like the Burson opamps, plus the bursons are shaped like little skyscrapers.


----------



## StevenR296 (Apr 21, 2022)

Sam Spade said:


> I had to use dip8 extension leads to get the Sparko opamps to fit into the Conductor 3x.  What headamp are you using then in? Because they are flat square boards they don't have much clearance and could be contacting other circuitry.  And they aren't encased in plastic like the Burson opamps, plus the bursons are shaped like little skyscrapers.



I'm using them in the Soloist 3XP. Looks like plenty of clearance on the sides and above. I'll give dip8 sockets a shot.


----------



## Sam Spade

Here's the supreme sound extensions, they are flexible. Older and current series Burson opamps and Sparkos opamps.


----------



## headband

zima500 said:


> For those using the Soloist 3X and Composer 3X combo, I highly recommend getting a pair of Mogami 2549 XLR cables. I noticed a significant improvement on the Composer especially. I was previously using Mogami 2534 XLR cables (after doing some reading on various forums, stating 2534 has superior audio on a balanced connection). Swapping to the 2549 produced a noticeable increase in sound stage, detail and clarity.
> 
> My previous dac was the Gustard A22 (dual AK4499). Swapping from 2534 to 2549 was very difficult to notice with the A22 + Soloist. Minimal improvement that might be placebo. I recently picked up an HE1000se and the addition of 2549 with the Soloist + Composer took the headphones to another level. I believe the composer is more dependent on XLR cable quality/variations. Was going to purchase an X26 pro to compare, now I see no need. I find the difference between the A22 and Composer, when both stacked with the Soloist, to be larger than I anticipated. Have two superchargers on order and feel content with my stack.



Was there a big difference with the Supercharger? I have a soloist 3XP myself.


----------



## headband

Taz777 said:


> Anyone have any impressions of using the Soloist 3X with the Audeze LCD-X?


I have this combo and I think it sounds excellent. Especially running the amp in class-a mode. Feels richer and still resolving. The mids are slightly dark, but I like it because I can just relax with them for hours. I’m also gonna compare burson and the GSX mini next week.


----------



## akelew (Apr 22, 2022)

headband said:


> I have this combo and I think it sounds excellent. Especially running the amp in class-a mode.


The soloist is always running in class-a. You might be talking about power amp mode? That just skips the volume section (op-amp/gain control). It doesn't change the class of amplification.


----------



## Sam Spade

headband said:


> I have this combo and I think it sounds excellent. Especially running the amp in class-a mode. Feels richer and still resolving. The mids are slightly dark, but I like it because I can just relax with them for hours. I’m also gonna compare burson and the GSX mini next week.


I have Composer 3x, it runs LCD3, LCD4 and LCDxc outstandingly. So not an exact comparison but similar


----------



## TheFrator

headband said:


> I’m also gonna compare burson and the GSX mini next week.


Would love to hear your comparison. I was close to picking up a gs-x mini lately in a trade but I love the Soloist too much


----------



## headband

headband said:


> I have this combo and I think it sounds excellent. Especially running the amp in class-a mode. Feels richer and still resolving. The mids are slightly dark, but I like it because I can just relax with them for hours. I’m also gonna compare burson and the GSX mini next week.





akelew said:


> The soloist is always running in class-a. You might be talking about power amp mode? That just skips the volume section (op-amp/gain control). It doesn't change the class of amplification.


SMH yes, power mode is what I meant to write.


----------



## StevenR296 (Apr 22, 2022)

Current rig is:

PS5 (via UAC1 USB) to JDS Labs Element III Pre-Amp to Soloist RCA Input
and
Audirvana to Gungnir Multibit to Soloist XLR Input

HE1000se for analytical listening/ZMF Atrium for everything else

I tried a few combinations of Sparkos/Classic/Vivid op-amps, and no combination gave me a "OMG this is the one!" impression, but think I've found my preference. The differences mentioned below are pretty subtle, but if you want to tweak the sound for experimenting or fine-tuning to your preferences, op-amps are a good way to do it.

It does sound like the Sparkos SS3602 has a little more emphasis in the mids. Very neutral yet rich sounding op-amp. The low end has good presence and speed, and the treble is smoothed slightly in comparison to the Vivids, but not as tamed as the Classics. As I stated in a previous post, I originally had trouble getting a stable connection in the sockets, so I have the least amount of experience with these. You may want to spread the pins out just a little if using these in the Soloist, or try an adapter to be safe, which I will try in the next few days and re-assess.

Vivids are full of detail, headspace, and treble presence. I'm not all that treble-sensitive, I do love hearing all of the details in the higher registers when analyzing music, but I do prefer both Sparkos and Classics for just lying back and enjoying my music. Bass is tight and impactful. Mids have great resolution but are not as rich as the Sparkos or Classics to my ears.

Classics still have good head-space, but not as large as Vivids. Bass has a little more impact and presence, with a slight loss of speed in comparison. Mids are rich and pleasing, treble still has good extension and sounds the most pleasant to my ears here. Overall tonality is warmer than Vivids.

For the time-being, I've settled on Classics in the Input stage and Vivids in the Volume stage. In Power Amp mode, Classics make the Element III as a pre-amp extremely pleasing to listen to as the Element's DAC and Amp are very clean-sounding (that knob is sooo satisfying). The Soloist throws in all its power and 3D Audio through the PS5 sounds very engaging and clear. When I return to the Integrated Amp mode, the Vivids in the volume stage kick in and resolution is increased, while the Classics and Gungnir tame the treble the perfect amount to me.

Endgame doesn't exist, but I'm so happy with my setup and I'm excited to have more time this weekend to enjoy my music!


----------



## HC1205

StevenR296 said:


> Current rig is:
> 
> PS5 (via UAC1 USB) to JDS Labs Element III Pre-Amp to Soloist RCA Input
> and
> ...


i know its soloist forum but can you do a comparison between he1000se and Atrium??
Since Atrium is new i wonder how it would compare to he1000se


----------



## Atriya

Does anyone have instructions for actually removing the v6 vivid Opamps on the Soloist? I've opened the case, and no matter how hard I try to pull the Opamp, it doesn't come out. Also, there's a plastic chord that surrounds the opamp. Does that need to be cut in order to remove it?


----------



## StevenR296

Atriya said:


> Does anyone have instructions for actually removing the v6 vivid Opamps on the Soloist? I've opened the case, and no matter how hard I try to pull the Opamp, it doesn't come out. Also, there's a plastic chord that surrounds the opamp. Does that need to be cut in order to remove it?



I was stuck on that too. Never found any mention of those zipties on any forum I looked through. I cut off the zipties very carefully with a box cutter, and the op-amps came right out.


----------



## Atriya

StevenR296 said:


> I was stuck on that too. Never found any mention of those zipties on any forum I looked through. I cut off the zipties very carefully with a box cutter, and the op-amps came right out.


Thanks! Strange how those zipties are never mentioned by anyone. Now I just need to cut them off...


----------



## StevenR296 (Apr 22, 2022)

HC1205 said:


> i know its soloist forum but can you do a comparison between he1000se and Atrium??
> Since Atrium is new i wonder how it would compare to he1000se



Can do. The Atrium is very new for me though, so I need a little more time to compare and I can write back. I'm very impressed with it though. Very different presentation but equally enjoyable and impressive.


----------



## Atriya

StevenR296 said:


> For the time-being, I've settled on Classics in the Output stage and Vivids in the Volume stage. In Power Amp mode, Classics make the Element III as a pre-amp extremely pleasing to listen to as the Element's DAC and Amp are very clean-sounding (that knob is sooo satisfying). The Soloist throws in all its power and 3D Audio through the PS5 sounds very engaging and clear. When I return to the Integrated Amp mode, the Vivids in the volume stage kick in and resolution is increased, while the Classics and Gungnir tame the treble the perfect amount to me.



Wait, isn't the Volume stage the Output stage? Don't you mean Classics in the INPUT stage and Vivids in the VOlume stage?


----------



## StevenR296 (Apr 22, 2022)

Atriya said:


> Wait, isn't the Volume stage the Output stage? Don't you mean Classics in the INPUT stage and Vivids in the VOlume stage?



Whoops, you're right! Classics in Input, Vivids in Volume.


----------



## HC1205

StevenR296 said:


> Can do. The Atrium is very new for me though, so I need a little more time to compare and I can write back. I'm very impressed with it though. Very different presentation but equally enjoyable and impressive.


Thank you. I also own he1000se and i was thinking of putting order in ZMF Atrium. Your review will be very helpful haha


----------



## StevenR296 (Apr 23, 2022)

HC1205 said:


> Thank you. I also own he1000se and i was thinking of putting order in ZMF Atrium. Your review will be very helpful haha



HE1000se has a major focus on speed and resolution throughout the entire frequency range. It becomes easy to pick apart the mix, and the experience is either like you're listening to a recording or you're in a grand concert hall. The details you hear and can pick apart in any genre is extremely impressive. The tonality leans bright. Bass is tight and extends well, I just wish it had more quantity. I often use a bass shelf around 120hz when i want a little more punch. Both headphones are very light and comfortable, but the Hekse has the edge because of the giant oblong earpads that fully surround your ears.

Atrium focuses more on enjoying the music as a whole. Soundstage is wider, but imaging isn't as precise. There's more than enough detail, and I can still get the lost in the music, only picking out the little details when I want to. Speed and decay are noticeably slower but it allows for a more rich and natural experience. This leans noticeably warmer in tonality. Some recordings on the Hekse can sound unnatural, but sound detailed and rich on the Atrium. Bass is punchy and textured and has more presence on the Atrium, but extends lower on the HEkse. Midrange is always the hardest to describe. I rarely ever try to attempt it, but they just sound so natural here. Treble extends well and offers plenty of detail but isn't as present as it is on the Hekse.

Quick summary: Atrium is slightly warm, euphoric, full-bodied, smooth, forgiving yet detailed, rich, and punchy. Hekse is exacting and tight, and has more treble focus in comparison. Hekse will show the flaws in recordings for better or for worse, but I prefer the Atrium when I'm not looking for a reference/analytical experience. The Atrium is extremely impressive. Fun factor of Aeolus, mids of the Auteur, most of the detail of the Vérité, widest soundstage of any ZMF, very fun headphone to listen to. This may not be as detailed as you'd need, it was honestly kinda rushed, so let me know if I can answer any more questions to help narrows down differences.


----------



## HC1205

StevenR296 said:


> HE1000se has a major focus on speed and resolution throughout the entire frequency range. It becomes easy to pick apart the mix, and the experience is either like you're listening to a recording or you're in a grand concert hall. The details you hear and can pick apart in any genre is extremely impressive. The tonality leans bright. Bass is tight and extends well, I just wish it had more quantity. I often use a bass shelf around 120hz when i want a little more punch. Both headphones are very light and comfortable, but the Hekse has the edge because of the giant oblong earpads that fully surround your ears.
> 
> Atrium focuses more on enjoying the music as a whole. Soundstage is wider, but imaging isn't as precise. There's more than enough detail, and I can still get the lost in the music, only picking out the little details when I want to. Speed and decay are noticeably slower but it allows for a more rich and natural experience. This leans noticeably warmer in tonality. Some recordings on the Hekse can sound unnatural, but sound detailed and rich on the Atrium. Bass is punchy and textured and has more presence on the Atrium, but extends lower on the HEkse. Midrange is always the hardest to describe. I rarely ever try to attempt it, but they just sound so natural here. Treble extends well and offers plenty of detail but isn't as present as it is on the Hekse.
> 
> Quick summary: Atrium is slightly warm, euphoric, smooth, forgiving, yet detailed, rich, and punchy. Hekse is exacting and tight, and has more treble focus in comparison. Hekse will show the flaws in recordings for better or for worse, but I prefer the Atrium when I'm not looking for a reference/analytical experience. The Atrium is extremely impressive. Fun factor of Aeolus, mids of the Auteur, most of the detail of the Vérité, widest soundstage of any ZMF, very fun headphone to listen to. This may not be as detailed as you'd need, it was honestly kinda rushed, so let me know if I can answer any more questions to help narrows down differences.


thank you for a detailed review. sounds like these cans complement each other well.


----------



## NaraZK

Atriya said:


> Thanks! Strange how those zipties are never mentioned by anyone. Now I just need to cut them off...


Zipties were not previously attached. At least the initial batch of Soloist 3XP I purchased did not have them. My newly purchased Soloist GT had zip ties installed.
Perhaps, but I think they started using zipties to secure them at some point because of some incident where the opamp came off during transportation.


----------



## StevenR296

HC1205 said:


> thank you for a detailed review. sounds like these cans complement each other well.



Hope it helps! I'm 100% planning on keeping both as a complimenting set for my Soloist and Quicksilver.


----------



## rmsanger

For me the Sparkos + supercharger really helps the technical performance of this amp both with my 1266 Phi TC and my focal solo 6be monitors.  I considered upgrading to the 3GT many times but the performance of the 3xp per $ is just hard to beat.

I would like to get a really great tube pre and try the 3XP in power amp mode to see if this improves performance.


----------



## Atriya

StevenR296 said:


> Whoops, you're right! Classics in Input, Vivids in Volume.


I'm currently testing the opposite configuration: Classics in output, Vivids in input. With the reverse (i.e. what you were using) I frankly couldn't hear much of a difference from having Vivids in the input stage, except that mids seemed a tad harsher on my Arya SE. With Classics in the output stage now, I think I'm hearing a bit more of that warmer sound that Classics are reported to have by other people.


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 23, 2022)

Atriya said:


> I'm currently testing the opposite configuration: Classics in output, Vivids in input. With the reverse (i.e. what you were using) I frankly couldn't hear much of a difference from having Vivids in the input stage, except that mids seemed a tad harsher on my Arya SE. With Classics in the output stage now, I think I'm hearing a bit more of that warmer sound that Classics are reported to have by other people.


From what I understand, the Vivid opamps are preferred in the volume stage as they handle volume changes more linearly with better detail retrieval as they are a quite clean opamp. The Classics used in the input stage would add that warmth to the signal and the Vivids in the volume stage would keep all the information there.

Burson recommend a few hours of burn-in for their opamps last I checked (or at least what is recommended in the opamp thread here). I noticed the Classics mellow more after a few hours of being broken in.


----------



## Atriya

adeadcrab said:


> From what I understand, the Vivid opamps are preferred in the volume stage as they handle volume changes more linearly with better detail retrieval as they are a quite clean opamp. The Classics used in the input stage would add that warmth to the signal and the Vivids in the volume stage would keep all the information there.



Yes that makes sense, except that for some reason I don't seem to be hearing much of a change with Classics in input and Vivids in output. I'm also trying to figure out if the harsher midrange was caused by the Classics in input. Frankly there are so many variables here it's difficult to keep track of what's causing what. My Arya SEs are relatively new, and perhaps they just need to be burnt in more.


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 23, 2022)

Atriya said:


> Yes that makes sense, except that for some reason I don't seem to be hearing much of a change with Classics in input and Vivids in output. I'm also trying to figure out if the harsher midrange was caused by the Classics in input. Frankly there are so many variables here it's difficult to keep track of what's causing what. My Arya SEs are relatively new, and perhaps they just need to be burnt in more.


GIve the opamps some time, it has all discrete components like resistors and tiny caps unlike an IC opamp, which change over 10+ hours.

I definitely remember burning in my Vivid way back when; I really hated it for the first night but it stabilised while playing music overnight and was much better the following day.

example: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...sion-and-reviews.854912/page-27#post-15285517


----------



## Mozbach (Apr 24, 2022)

Hi @godmax /@protoss /everyone

Been eyeing the SA1, Soloist 3xp, and GSX mini for some time. Il be paring it with Arya V2 and Hd6xx for now, with a TOTL headphone (Susvara) down the line. Im trying to get the best of out my Arya's espcially taming the treble brightness and adding some low end. Upstream components will be Ares2 or BF2. Im inclined to go for 3xp bcz its got a remote, aside from sound signature (im using HPs with extension cables). Both SA1 and GSX mini dont have a remote (not a deal breaker).

With the intended pairing, what would you/other folks recommend? Do note i will be buying this as my one and only headamp for next 4-5 yrs (yeah, want to stick to one instead of burning holes in my pocket).

Any pointers would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## godmax

Mozbach said:


> Hi @godmax /@protoss /everyone
> 
> Been eyeing the SA1, Soloist 3xp, and GSX mini for some time. Il be paring it with Arya V2 and Hd6xx for now, with a TOTL headphone (Susvara) down the line. Im trying to get the best of out my Arya's espcially taming the treble brightness and adding some low end. Upstream components will be Ares2 or BF2. Im inclined to go for 3xp bcz its got a remote, aside from sound signature (im using HPs with extension cables). Both SA1 and GSX mini dont have a remote (not a deal breaker).
> 
> ...


Even I cannot tell if one of the 3 mentioned amps will tame the brightness or add low end to your Arya, but they all are very competent amps for their respective price bracket.
I did buy them in the following order GS-X mini, Soloist 3XP than SA-1 and have all 3 still around and in daily use. If your ultimate goal is to drive the Susvara with in the next 1-2 years maybe you should head for a different amp (e.g. Ferrum OOR), because of the output power.
I did use the Ares II with the GS-X mini first for a long time and now with the SA-1, so from that perspective I have no objections regarding your plans. I use the Soloist 3XP mainly in power amp mode (and there you can't do much with the included remote anyway) together with the Composer 3XP, that mode and the possibilty to change op-amps are the differentiation features that the other two cannot offer. 
Also the GS-X mini makes any headphone sound great, but can become very hot with prolonged use.
They all 3 could be your one and only amp, but if your headphone journey just started and don't want spend too much money and still get very good results, the SA-1 is a good choice.


----------



## Mozbach

godmax said:


> Even I cannot tell if one of the 3 mentioned amps will tame the brightness or add low end to your Arya, but they all are very competent amps for their respective price bracket.
> I did buy them in the following order GS-X mini, Soloist 3XP than SA-1 and have all 3 still around and in daily use. If your ultimate goal is to drive the Susvara with in the next 1-2 years maybe you should head for a different amp (e.g. Ferrum OOR), because of the output power.
> I did use the Ares II with the GS-X mini first for a long time and now with the SA-1, so from that perspective I have no objections regarding your plans. I use the Soloist 3XP mainly in power amp mode (and there you can't do much with the included remote anyway) together with the Composer 3XP, that mode and the possibilty to change op-amps are the differentiation features that the other two cannot offer.
> Also the GS-X mini makes any headphone sound great, but can become very hot with prolonged use.
> They all 3 could be your one and only amp, but if your headphone journey just started and don't want spend too much money and still get very good results, the SA-1 is a good choice.


Thanks.. very helpful inputs!


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Apr 24, 2022)

Atriya said:


> Yes that makes sense, except that for some reason I don't seem to be hearing much of a change with Classics in input and Vivids in output. I'm also trying to figure out if the harsher midrange was caused by the Classics in input. Frankly there are so many variables here it's difficult to keep track of what's causing what. My Arya SEs are relatively new, and perhaps they just need to be burnt in more.


There are some people who can hear USB cable sound. On the other end, there are people who can not hear a difference between solid state amps. Both is fine, when both sides enjoy their audio.

If you do not hear a difference, give you and your brain more time. And if you still can not hear a difference, fine as well  It does not help to just repeat sound experience from others. Everyone is different.


----------



## Sam Spade

Mozbach said:


> Hi @godmax /@protoss /everyone
> 
> Been eyeing the SA1, Soloist 3xp, and GSX mini for some time. Il be paring it with Arya V2 and Hd6xx for now, with a TOTL headphone (Susvara) down the line. Im trying to get the best of out my Arya's espcially taming the treble brightness and adding some low end. Upstream components will be Ares2 or BF2. Im inclined to go for 3xp bcz its got a remote, aside from sound signature (im using HPs with extension cables). Both SA1 and GSX mini dont have a remote (not a deal breaker).
> 
> ...


Hi Mozbach, I'm running LCD3, LCD4, LCDxc. My most expensive combo is a heavily modded classic Marantz CD80 as transport --> Chord Qutest DAC --> Sparkos Aries headamp.  My loungeroom DAC/Amp is a Burson Conductor 3x Reference fed by a Cambridge Audio 840C CD player. I also have a Chord Mojo 2 DAC/Amp. 

All are awesome at their price, perhaps the Burson is the best value. For a portable the Mojo 2 is exceptional, but perhaps slightly fatiguing in long sessions at loud volumes. The Mojo is also a stunning DAC fed by my AK SP1000 driving a $10k Hertz car system with a Helix Ultra DSP. 

So I can strongly recommend the Burson Conductor at about US$2,200, it is better value than the Sparkos at about US$3,000. My Sparkos/Chord Qutest combo (US$5,000) sounds better than the Conductor 3x, but it should as it is over double the price.  

I can seriously recommend the Chord Mojo 2 as well at AU$900. It is remarkable for home, portable, car use. 

Frankly, the Burson Conductor and Chord Mojo 2 are both exceptional value at their respective price points.


----------



## headband

So I got the GS-X Mini today. I’ve had the Soloist 3XP for a couple months now. I actually just started in this hobby and that was my first ever amp so I do feel a bit attached to it. I’m still forming an opinion on the Gsx. I love the Soloist BUT I can tell in the back of my head the GS-X mini is better. I’m gonna try to stay open minded till I get more familiar with it. Luckily I got the burson from headphones site so I have a year to return it (with a fee)


----------



## Mozbach

Sam Spade said:


> Hi Mozbach, I'm running LCD3, LCD4, LCDxc. My most expensive combo is a heavily modded classic Marantz CD80 as transport --> Chord Qutest DAC --> Sparkos Aries headamp.  My loungeroom DAC/Amp is a Burson Conductor 3x Reference fed by a Cambridge Audio 840C CD player. I also have a Chord Mojo 2 DAC/Amp.
> 
> All are awesome at their price, perhaps the Burson is the best value. For a portable the Mojo 2 is exceptional, but perhaps slightly fatiguing in long sessions at loud volumes. The Mojo is also a stunning DAC fed by my AK SP1000 driving a $10k Hertz car system with a Helix Ultra DSP.
> 
> ...


i have the mojo 2 for portable use.. and not a huge budget for a desktop/lounge set up. Currently the marantz power amp (pm5005) is doing headphone amp duties. But i hear you!


----------



## Mozbach

Terr0rSandmann said:


> There are some people who can hear USB cable sound. On the other end, there are people who can not hear a difference between solid state amps. Both is fine, if both sides enjoy their audio.
> 
> If you do not hear a difference, give you and your brain more time. And if you still can not hear a difference, fine as well  It does not help to just repeat sound experience from others. Everyone is different.


Thats absolutely true. But since im having to go in blind (no returns possible from where im planning to buy), im taking a collective best guess  

With the experience iv had with Aryav2 off a marantz power amp's headphone out, im quite impressed with all aspects i want (smoothness, lushness, air, soundstage width and depth, imaging)EXCEPT maybe the bass. From what i gather, in general, Planars are power and current hungry, which i attribute to the amp. Off the mojo, i hear better layering and depth in bass, vs mojo feeding the amp as a dac. 

Overall enjoy the Hd6xx with Eufonika tube amp more for its organic-ness & intimacy and then the Aryas are great for granduer (movies, classical, live performances, etc.) & electronic. Btw - i do hear differences through well shielded RCA interconnects and copper vs silver headphone cables and some speaker cables (under 1000$), but thats where i kind of draw the line. In this case, i cant 'hear' anything :/ before buying it


----------



## Sam Spade (Apr 24, 2022)

Mozbach said:


> i have the mojo 2 for portable use.. and not a huge budget for a desktop/lounge set up. Currently the marantz power amp (pm5005) is doing headphone amp duties. But i hear you!


I have some Marantz gear including a PM80, 25 watt class A switchable to 100 watt class AB. It's an awesome amp but the headphone out doesn't cope with my planers. I'd seriously consider using the Mojo 2 to feed the best headphone amp you can afford.  I suspect that's how you'll get the best sound for your dollar


----------



## Sam Spade (Apr 24, 2022)

...


----------



## Mozbach

Sam Spade said:


> I have some Marantz gear including a PM80, 25 watt class A switchable to 100 watt class AB. It's an awesome amp but the headphone out doesn't cope with my planers. I'd seriously consider using the Mojo 2 to feed the best headphone amp you can afford.  I suspect that's how you'll get the best sound for your dollar


I have the Ares2 and schiit modi multibit to feed the amp  just trying to figure out which amp


----------



## Sam Spade

Mozbach said:


> I have the Ares2 and schiit modi multibit to feed the amp  just trying to figure out which amp


In that case I can recommend the Sparkos Aries, the Burdon Conductor 3x is great, but as you already have a DAC the Burson Soloist is getting rave reviews and as an amp alone Sandu Vitalie and other reviewers are saying it's best in class for the price.


----------



## mynamesjeff

headband said:


> So I got the GS-X Mini today. I’ve had the Soloist 3XP for a couple months now. I actually just started in this hobby and that was my first ever amp so I do feel a bit attached to it. I’m still forming an opinion on the Gsx. I love the Soloist BUT I can tell in the back of my head the GS-X mini is better. I’m gonna try to stay open minded till I get more familiar with it. Luckily I got the burson from headphones site so I have a year to return it (with a fee)


can i ask specifically what you find better in the gsx mini compared to soloist? Did you have the supercharger with the soloist?


----------



## headband

mynamesjeff said:


> can i ask specifically what you find better in the gsx mini compared to soloist? Did you have the supercharger with the soloist?


if i had to sum it up in one word... "realism".  So far the Burson is comparatively more relaxed, intimate, and has a richer low end, I like the tonality of it as well.  Using the GS-X the first thing to notice is how black the noise floor is.  GS-X on high gain has the same or less floor than the Burson's medium gain-- while high gain on the Burson has an obvious noise floor.  Other than that, the GS-X has comparatively faster bass end, wider and deeper staging, it separates and layers better which then makes it feel easier to pick out transients and timbre. Thing is I can see a reason to keep both of these.  Listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan's Tin Pan Alley on the GS-X presents an excellent live and realistic performance.  While listening to Nirvana's Teen Spirit on the Burson gives that authentic grunt and force that's supposed to be there.  If I absolutely had to choose one over the other... toss up at this point.  I feel like I don't 'know' the GS-X well enough yet.  (i have not added a supercharger to the burson or rolled op-amps, etc.)


----------



## adeadcrab

headband said:


> if i had to sum it up in one word... "realism".  So far the Burson is comparatively more relaxed, intimate, and has a richer low end, I like the tonality of it as well.  Using the GS-X the first thing to notice is how black the noise floor is.  GS-X on high gain has the same or less floor than the Burson's medium gain-- while high gain on the Burson has an obvious noise floor.  Other than that, the GS-X has comparatively faster bass end, wider and deeper staging, it separates and layers better which then makes it feel easier to pick out transients and timbre. Thing is I can see a reason to keep both of these.  Listening to Stevie Ray Vaughan's Tin Pan Alley on the GS-X presents an excellent live and realistic performance.  While listening to Nirvana's Teen Spirit on the Burson gives that authentic grunt and force that's supposed to be there.  If I absolutely had to choose one over the other... toss up at this point.  I feel like I don't 'know' the GS-X well enough yet.  (i have not added a supercharger to the burson or rolled op-amps, etc.)


I've read that the GSX-mini is leaner in terms of sound; maybe if you tried the Soloist 3XP in power mode, on low or medium gain, it would even up the score.
Remember to turn the volume down on your PC or DAC before entering power mode as it bypasses the volume stage of the amplifier. Power mode is supposed to be cleaner with wider staging. On low gain you should have a black background too.
Please try and let us know how it compares to the GSX-mini.


----------



## headband

adeadcrab said:


> I've read that the GSX-mini is leaner in terms of sound; maybe if you tried the Soloist 3XP in power mode, on low or medium gain, it would even up the score.
> Remember to turn the volume down on your PC or DAC before entering power mode as it bypasses the volume stage of the amplifier. Power mode is supposed to be cleaner with wider staging. On low gain you should have a black background too.
> Please try and let us know how it compares to the GSX-mini.



I already use my soloist in power amp mode. Great suggestion though. I totally agree with it. I think Medium Gain Poweramp mode is the best for the Soloist 3XP. 

I hope my impression doesn’t make it seem like the burson is far behind. It’s a fantastic headphone amp with its own character. And technically the soloist and gs-X mini are NOT direct competitors as the GS-X is priced at least 50% higher or more. I have my doubts the supercharger will significantly help the noise floor, but I bet the variety of op-amps for the burson offer a lot of opportunities for different sound profiles. 

So far the main objective difference between the two is noise floor. Hands down the GS-X has a better noise floor even in high gain mode. Which is not a deal breaker for the Burson in my opinion.


----------



## Mozbach

headband said:


> It’s a fantastic headphone amp with its own character


And how would you define the characteristics difference between the two?


----------



## headband

adeadcrab said:


> I've read that the GSX-mini is leaner in terms of sound; maybe if you tried the Soloist 3XP in power mode, on low or medium gain, it would even up the score.



poweramp (PA) in low and high gain with the soloist comparison to gsx.  PA low gain does have a black noise floor, but then I end up having to crank the pre on my DAC way high, and the quality of the sound itself is a little narrower than my usual PA medium gain. PA high gain, achieves better dynamics (a some beefy bass, not out of control though) and i think that contributes to a bigger stage, but then the noise from the burson comes into the mix.  I was using a track with lots of dynamics and a live setting feel-- i am sure that if I were listening to a more modern 'wall of sound' track, then my brain would eventually 'remove' the noise floor in all but the more sparse parts of songs.


----------



## Sam Spade

headband said:


> I already use my soloist in power amp mode. Great suggestion though. I totally agree with it. I think Medium Gain Poweramp mode is the best for the Soloist 3XP.
> 
> I hope my impression doesn’t make it seem like the burson is far behind. It’s a fantastic headphone amp with its own character. And technically the soloist and gs-X mini are NOT direct competitors as the GS-X is priced at least 50% higher or more. I have my doubts the supercharger will significantly help the noise floor, but I bet the variety of op-amps for the burson offer a lot of opportunities for different sound profiles.
> 
> So far the main objective difference between the two is noise floor. Hands down the GS-X has a better noise floor even in high gain mode. Which is not a deal breaker for the Burson in my opinion.


Hi headband, how can you tell that the noise floor is due to the amp vs the source or the recording? Cheers, Sam


----------



## headband

Mozbach said:


> And how would you define the characteristics difference between the two?


it's still too early give a good comparison between the two.  i have some early impressions if you scroll up higher though.  i'll definitely give my best assessment of the two after a few weeks.


----------



## headband

Sam Spade said:


> Hi headband, how can you tell that the noise floor is due to the amp vs the source or the recording? Cheers, Sam


that's a good/fair question.  even with nothing playing and/or nothing connected to the amp, if I put it in high gain mode the noise floor comes through. then when playing music, yes, the noise floor of the recording comes into play.  i'd say that the burson in medium gain, has a noise floor low enough that most recordings would have noise that eclipses it. however, in high gain, the burson's noise floor surpasses the recording noise floor.


----------



## Sam Spade

headband said:


> that's a good/fair question.  even with nothing playing and/or nothing connected to the amp, if I put it in high gain mode the noise floor comes through. then when playing music, yes, the noise floor of the recording comes into play.  i'd say that the burson in medium gain, has a noise floor low enough that most recordings would have noise that eclipses it. however, in high gain, the burson's noise floor surpasses the recording noise floor.


That makes sense. I'll pay attention next time I listen to my Conductor 3x and Sparkos Aries.


----------



## adeadcrab

headband said:


> poweramp (PA) in low and high gain with the soloist comparison to gsx.  PA low gain does have a black noise floor, but then I end up having to crank the pre on my DAC way high, and the quality of the sound itself is a little narrower than my usual PA medium gain. PA high gain, achieves better dynamics (a some beefy bass, not out of control though) and i think that contributes to a bigger stage, but then the noise from the burson comes into the mix.  I was using a track with lots of dynamics and a live setting feel-- i am sure that if I were listening to a more modern 'wall of sound' track, then my brain would eventually 'remove' the noise floor in all but the more sparse parts of songs.


Are you sure the high gain is not just louder, making the stage seem bigger?

I double check volumes with something like this: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/294931889221?hash=item44ab4f7c45:g:JSwAAOSwlYViXJrZ&frcectupt=true


----------



## headband

adeadcrab said:


> Are you sure the high gain is not just louder, making the stage seem bigger?
> 
> I double check volumes with something like this:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/294931889221?hash=item44ab4f7c45:g:JSwAAOSwlYViXJrZ&frcectupt=true



I first turn my pre way down before switching to a higher gain on an amp. Then I have to bring it back up to a comfortable level. I’m not trying to be scientific though and buy measuring equipment. All I can say is louder volumes make it harder for me to hear differences in sound and character so I critically listen at a more relaxed level then when I’m just enjoying the music.


----------



## Sam Spade

adeadcrab said:


> Are you sure the high gain is not just louder, making the stage seem bigger?
> 
> I double check volumes with something like this:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/294931889221?hash=item44ab4f7c45:g:JSwAAOSwlYViXJrZ&frcectupt=true


This is a great point. Volume matching is a pain in the ar*e but essential for valid comparisons. Then you really need to be testing blind as well. Professional reviewers who don't do this are fooling themselves and us.


----------



## headband (Apr 25, 2022)

Sam Spade said:


> Professional reviewers who don't do this are fooling themselves and us.



'fooling themselves and us'? …
i'm just answering questions about what i think.  i'm not trying to debate anyone or persuade/convince anyone of anything. just buy both amps yourself and listen to them.


----------



## adeadcrab

headband said:


> ... i'm not trying to debate anyone or persuade/convince anyone of anything. just buy both amps yourself and listen to them. ...


I probably will 

Thank you for your review nonetheless and no offense intended.


----------



## headband

adeadcrab said:


> Thank you for your review nonetheless and no offense intended



my reaction was probably misdirected. i'm new to this hobby and i started out on r/headphones where i thought i could just share my opinions about what i heard, but wow was I wrong.  there is a strong mob of users there trying to convince others they don't hear what they hear and that until they come up with irrefutable scientific proof, their thoughts are placebo and invalid, and only the community knows what someone really experiences. i'm just tired of it.  for the most part head-fi is much better.


----------



## HC1205

headband said:


> my reaction was probably misdirected. i'm new to this hobby and i started out on r/headphones where i thought i could just share my opinions about what i heard, but wow was I wrong.  there is a strong mob of users there trying to convince others they don't hear what they hear and that until they come up with irrefutable scientific proof, their thoughts are placebo and invalid, and only the community knows what someone really experiences. i'm just tired of it.  for the most part head-fi is much better.


Hi, I just wanted you to let you know that your review and impressions were more accurate and helpful than any other reviews I've read when comparing Soloist and GSX mini for me. For the people that were questioning and disagreeing with your reaction, I respect their opinions but shouldn't force one's opinion on the others.


----------



## Sam Spade (Apr 25, 2022)

headband said:


> it's a horrible point. all of it. 'fooling themselves and us'? what is happening here? are you calling me a "professional reviewer"? where did you get that from?
> 
> am i only allowed to write about my opinions if i'm a professional reviewer?  why can't i just be me, a normal guy with two amps, sharing my opinion?  how am i responsible for making you or anyone feel good about what i write? why do people spend time shutting down other people by demanding 'measurements' and 'blind tests'?
> 
> i'm just answering questions about what i think.  i'm not trying to debate anyone or persuade/convince anyone of anything. just buy both amps yourself and listen to them, but don't bother sharing your opinion or experiencing differences in sound unless you're a professional reviewer with measuring equipment listening in laboratory blind test conditions.


I didn't call you a professional reviewer. I didn't shut you down, I'm sorry if that's how you perceived it. I'm entirely happy and interested in hearing your opinions. But how helpful and meaningful, accurate and repeatable observations are depends on how they were gathered. You wouldn't present a definitive opinion on comparison of two amps if you'd listened to them with two different headphones or two different sources. You might be able to make some useful observations, but not an overall accurate comparison.  Listening at two different volumes is an uncontrolled variable just the same as two different bits of associated equipment.


----------



## headband

Sam Spade said:


> I didn't call you a professional reviewer. I didn't shut you down, I'm sorry if that's how you perceived it. I'm entirely happy and interested in hearing your opinions. But how helpful and meaningful opinions are, how accurate and repeatable observations are depends on how they were gathered. You wouldn't present a definitive opinion on comparison of two amps if you'd listened to them with two different headphones or two different sources. You might be able to make some useful observations, but not an overall accurate comparison.  Listening at two different volumes is an uncontrolled variable just the same as two different bits of associated equipment.


I couldve lost track of mentioning these were just early impressions. If I were asked “are you giving an opinion or are you blind testing and taking measurements?” then I’d just say “opinions only”. But getting asked what I think and then reading that what I think doesn’t matter unless I have a decibel meter and an assistant to conduct a blind test, seems like getting shut down. Really, anything anyone here types here should be assumed opinion and conducted in the least scientific way. How many people buy measuring equipment and conduct audio experiments? If the number is more than 10% then I can see how it’s valid to try and collect scientific vs non scientific, but my impression is that it’s a number closer to a fraction of the number of people making YouTube videos about headphone gear compared to the number of people watching them. So like 1 in 50,000?


----------



## Sam Spade

headband said:


> I couldve lost track of mentioning these were just early impressions. If I were asked “are you giving an opinion or are you blind testing and taking measurements?” then I’d just say “opinions only”. But getting asked what I think and then reading that what I think doesn’t matter unless I have a decibel meter and an assistant to conduct a blind test, seems like getting shut down. Really, anything anyone here types here should be assumed opinion and conducted in the least scientific way. How many people buy measuring equipment and conduct audio experiments? If the number is more than 10% then I can see how it’s valid to try and collect scientific vs non scientific, but my impression is that it’s a number closer to a fraction of the number of people making YouTube videos about headphone gear compared to the number of people watching them. So like 1 in 50,000?


And i agree with you, you have articulated my point exactly. So many people publishing formal reviews with what they at least imply are definitive  comparisons. Without volume matching. Often without acknowledging volume is a significant confounding variable.  Surely there are test tones and half decent mobile phone apps to do volume measurement?


----------



## headband

Sam Spade said:


> And i agree with you, you have articulated my point exactly. So many people publishing formal reviews with what they at least imply are definitive  comparisons. Without volume matching. Often without acknowledging volume is a significant confounding variable.  Surely there are test tones and half decent mobile phone apps to do volume measurement?


i'll have to look into. although, not for audio comparisons specifically. whole other reason. i've read about ppl who have damaged their hearing and I don't want to be one of them.


----------



## phalanx2357

Honestly volume is like measurements - if you go by measurements, the Topping A90 would be the best amp in the world with totally flat response, no noise and high power. But many if not most more expensive amps are noisier and less flat by measurements, but many prefer them - maybe it's all placebo, maybe it's not - it's basically all subjective and how people feel about how something sounds.

Dbs are the same - depending on where in the frequency range the dbs are coming from, and whether it's pleasant or crappy noise, people perceive volume differently. So db measurement is a theoretical measure of sound pressure but is it like FR or noise measurements? Volume, loudness, like FR response and noise, are often a matter of opinion. Would I care if a db meter tells me two things are at the same volume while one sounds louder than the other because it's loud in certain frequencies that I am sensitive to? Honestly I care more about how my ears feel than what some meter displays.


----------



## Cosmo223

headband - appreciate your review and your impressions.  Once you get into the higher end of this hobby, all of the equipment is expensive, and, if you live in a rural area like me, impossible to demo.  So you end up pouring over any review you can find and weigh what sometimes seem to be pretty minute differences.  Throw in the fact that we are all running slightly different equipment, probably hear things slightly differently and may have different sound signatures that we prefer and things can get pretty confusing.

In any event, I just purchased a Burson Soloist based on some of reviews I've read, so of course I love any review that talks about what a great amp/value it is.  Are you using the Burson just to power the LCD's?  Any other HP's?  Mine is going to be matched with a pair of HiFiman HE6se, which I understand needs a ton of power. It will replace the Drop THX I've been running for a couple of years, and which I don't think would be up to the task.  Will also use it for my Sennheiser HD 650's which I've owned for years.  Interested to see how it will change the sound on these.


----------



## Mozbach (Apr 25, 2022)

I usually take the inputs from a shotgun approach perspective, while many out there feel that the advice given should be given with sniper accuracy.. In the end, take what u wish to from it. Leave what you dont. Asking for advice is easy, what to do with it is the tricky bit


----------



## Cosmo223

Good point.  That's kind of the approach I took when I decided to get the Burson to power my HE6se's.  Burson was one of the amps that kept coming up as a good match for this headphone - as well as the IF Pro iCan, the Flux Lab FA-10, SingerxerSA1.  Ended up landing on the Burson because I liked the way the sound signature was being described, seemed like it would be a good fit with a number of different headphones, and was within my budget.


----------



## Mozbach

Cosmo223 said:


> Good point.  That's kind of the approach I took when I decided to get the Burson to power my HE6se's.  Burson was one of the amps that kept coming up as a good match for this headphone - as well as the IF Pro iCan, the Flux Lab FA-10, SingerxerSA1.  Ended up landing on the Burson because I liked the way the sound signature was being described, seemed like it would be a good fit with a number of different headphones, and was within my budget.


How did you find the singxer SA1 pairing with HE6? From what i gather from SA1 thread, its just enough for normal (not loud) listening at around 85%-90% on volume pot on high gain? And now that you have used both, what does the Burson do different from the SA1, sound signature wise?


----------



## Cosmo223

Sorry, wasn't clear.  I was considering the SA1 based on some of the reviews/postings I was seeing.  Am still pretty new to all this, so I don't have any experience with any of these amps.  Right now the only amps I have are the THX 789 and a Darkvoice 336se, neither of which has any real chance of powering the HE6's.  Now that I've gotten the Burson the THX will probably go up for sale.  Keeping the Darkvoice because it offers a pretty stark contrast to any neutral amp and depending on my mood and the music I'm listening to I find it a kind of fun pairing with my Senn HD650's, particularly since I swapped the stock tubes.


----------



## MisterButthead

Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Focal Utopia?  I'm looking to upgrade my SS amp to something that is better for the Utopia and possibly in preparation to power a He6Se.


----------



## adeadcrab

Cosmo223 said:


> Sorry, wasn't clear.  I was considering the SA1 based on some of the reviews/postings I was seeing.  Am still pretty new to all this, so I don't have any experience with any of these amps.  Right now the only amps I have are the THX 789 and a Darkvoice 336se, neither of which has any real chance of powering the HE6's.  Now that I've gotten the Burson the THX will probably go up for sale.  Keeping the Darkvoice because it offers a pretty stark contrast to any neutral amp and depending on my mood and the music I'm listening to I find it a kind of fun pairing with my Senn HD650's, particularly since I swapped the stock tubes.


Can you describe the THX789 vs Soloist 3XP? I have the 789 with me and find it quite linear in tone but not delivering the kind of punch and dynamics that I want.
Volume matched of course


----------



## headband (Apr 25, 2022)

Cosmo223 said:


> In any event, I just purchased a Burson Soloist based on some of reviews I've read, so of course I love any review that talks about what a great amp/value it is.  Are you using the Burson just to power the LCD's?  Any other HP's?  Mine is going to be matched with a pair of HiFiman HE6se, which I understand needs a ton of power. It will replace the Drop THX I've been running for a couple of years, and which I don't think would be up to the task.  Will also use it for my Sennheiser HD 650's which I've owned for years.  Interested to see how it will change the sound on these.





phalanx2357 said:


> Honestly volume is like measurements - if you go by measurements, the Topping A90 would be the best amp in the world with totally flat response, no noise and high power. But many if not most more expensive amps are noisier and less flat by measurements, but many prefer them - maybe it's all placebo, maybe it's not - it's basically all subjective and how people feel about how something sounds.
> 
> Dbs are the same - depending on where in the frequency range the dbs are coming from, and whether it's pleasant or crappy noise, people perceive volume differently. So db measurement is a theoretical measure of sound pressure but is it like FR or noise measurements? Volume, loudness, like FR response and noise, are often a matter of opinion. Would I care if a db meter tells me two things are at the same volume while one sounds louder than the other because it's loud in certain frequencies that I am sensitive to? Honestly I care more about how my ears feel than what some meter displays.



@phalanx2357 i think the same thing. Charles Hansen of Ayre Acoustic wrote a great piece on feedback correction in amps. one of his ideas is that "if measurements are the answer, then every amp would sound exactly the same". most amps use feedback to correct noise, but I suspect the chi-fi amps of going overboard with it. topping uses "NFCA" which even the name implies tons of multiple stages noise filtering.  The way feedback filtering works is the same as 'noise cancellation' in headphones.  What it fails to do is address the problems the circuit is introducing in the first place, so in a real sense it's 'glossing over' the imperfections.  so with NFCA, to me, I think the sound is a bit compressed and lifeless. the psychoacoustic things that people pay a premium for, I think, have a lot to do with dynamics and timings.  transients/fundamentals, timbre, the very nuanced signals conveying space... i think (pure hypothesis here) those are what benefit from an amp designed to rely less on feedback correction, and more on good topology/circuit design.

@Cosmo223 i think you'll absolutely love the soloist. i think the most popular headphone in the hobby is the senny hd6## (hd6xx / 600 / 650 / 660), BUT... i think there might be a hivemind conflation of 'bright' and 'good', 'bass' and 'cheap'.  the FR of things like senn, focal, and beyers... very generally lean clockwise, brighter.  meanwhile the bass starts rolling off just under the 150Hz "slam" region.  So i've read something like "it's got lots of bass, but it's 'good' bass" which I would say is objectively not true in terms of "lot's of bass".  I'm not attacking those headphones, I'm setting up the reason I think the Burson is an excellent Amp for those coming from that background.  I consider the HD600 my first hi-fi headphone experience. Anyways, the burson can really drive some power to my planars. I find that listening at higher gain but the similar volumes, the headphones get richer fuller bass and things sound slightly more open.  i don't know if it's the same with dynamic cans, but if it is, then the Soloist is a great match because it would really benefit those super popular, but brighter headphones.  i had a chance to side-by-side test the topping dx3 pro+ and the burson and it wasn't even close.  the topping was relatively more compressed and congested and boring in sound even if it was "accurate" as far as measurements are concerned.  Meanwhile the soloist just has more depth, height, 'punch' and clarity.  I guess, generally more dynamic since I'm describing the topping as somewhat compressed and boring. comparing the topping actually makes the burson feel more warm than it actually is.  obviously, this is all opinion. The LCD-X 2021 are my only pair of headphones at the moment, although I'm aiming for Susvara's or Meze Elites as my next cans (possibly the Atrium???).  What a great time I have with the burson and these LCDX headphones, though!  I just listen for hours.  These headphones get knocked for recessed mids, but I think it's fine and more relaxed, I also don't have any problems picking apart vocals from the mix the LCDX2021/3XP combo. The treble of the Soloist is controlled and refined.  Some might think "rolled-off' but that's too extreme in my opinion. Tracks with sharp highs just get a bit less crazy. So if the HE6se or almost ANY other planar are in your future, then I'm pretty sure the 3XP can hang.  The bass out of the Soloist is sublime.  For some who think hi-fi is mostly treble detail, I think they'll say the bass out of the burson is "bloated" but I completely disagree.  I don't sense bleeding into lower mids (150-300Hz) like bass hits and low organ/synth tones aren't an amorphous blob at all.  the bass detail is preserved and I can still find texture in low end synth as well as subtle dynamics in the sub bass region. Anyways, I'll keep comparing gear in the future because I like to read about gear and watch reviews about it, and I always wonder what I would think of it (if I can afford it). I'm also very excited for CanJam SoCal coming in Sept.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Apr 26, 2022)

adeadcrab said:


> Can you describe the THX789 vs Soloist 3XP? I have the 789 with me and find it quite linear in tone but not delivering the kind of punch and dynamics that I want.
> Volume matched of course


I had a 789 and 887 as well for some time. The things you are missing atm are exactly the things you will get with the Soloist 😊 plus better staging


----------



## adeadcrab (Apr 28, 2022)

adeadcrab said:


> I don't have the Soloist 3XP (yet..) but I do have their op-amps and have used them for a number of years now. Currently they get use in my Gustard P26 preamp.
> 
> I have observed today that they sound best on maximum volume (99 on the preamp's display). I've used foobar to mitigate volume and tested.. the classics, for example, can give a leaner sound on 50, however the sound also sounds hollowed out and digitally artifacted in the treble. It's weird to explain...
> 
> I'm sure the circuitry is much different between the P26 and Soloist 3XP, but perhaps these opamps sound the best when run at '100%' so to speak. Or at least the circuit performs optimally at that level, and anything less can degrade the sound.


Spent half an hour searching for this post to update.
I would humbly like to walk back this previous statement, and state that I don't know what I'm talking about sometimes. The circuit runs fine at half volume or full volume. Lengthy explainer below...



Spoiler



I don't know if it was because of the Koss 95x's abnormally tall soundstage exaggerating soundstage changes, but I've been going back and forth with the Burson Classic opamps in my Gustard P26 preamp.
Running the preamp at the max brings out the most of what the Classics have to offer; instruments that are mixed towards the center are presented in an 'oval' shape like this:
 ( ) rather than around the head like so:  O
And quite simply the warmth of the midrange is at its highest when preamp is at 99 (the max).
I've been testing the preamp at various levels and the sound just gets progressively cleaner, and the soundstage flatter, the quieter the preamp.

For example in foobar I am at -30 dB; if I lower the preamp to 80 from 99 (half a dB per step), and I increase the preamp to -20 dB in foobar, the volume stays the same but the degree of warmth decreases.



Focal Clear sounds fantastic with Classics adding half their warmth to an otherwise transparent signal!


----------



## headband

After spending a couple of weeks with the GS-X Mini and A/B-ing it to the 3XP (volume matched! but it didn't change my opinions) I think I have an idea of their individual strengths.  Yes, I use the 3XP in poweramp mode, and I've tried it in both high and medium gain (I prefer medium).  All music was through roon/qobuz/hq player upsampled to DSD256 (totally unnecessary, but I really love the effect).



Spoiler: Which do I think is better? [Spoiler]



I think the GS-X Mini is the better amp. I wrote a slightly longer review of it over in the forum for the GS-X Mini. This is a thread about the Burson though. If the GS-X Mini were a direct competitor then it's no contest. However the reality is $1800 vs $1144 so for the money, the 3XP wins



The GSXM has better noise floor performance, is comparatively more neutral, bigger stage, lots of detail.  An all around excellent amp.

The 3XP has more bass, more warmth, sweeter treble, it's got a euphonic tonality I enjoy in the mids. It's got a comparatively more intimate in stage.  It's not too hard to pick apart detailed tracks, especially with planars which the 3XP has no problem at all driving.


----------



## LetTheKidsTechno

Only had about a day with the amp.. love it so far. Think I enjoy poweramp mode in medium gain most as others have mentioned, but I absolutely despise having to control the volume through my PC since my BF2 has none. Probably just leave it in medium gain with poweramp mode off since I enjoy using the awesome volume pot Burson has created. It's definitely a step up from my singxer. I think this is it for me. No more upgrades (famous last words). It's time to enjoy the music and stop chasing marginal improvements with wallet crushing costs haha. Maybe an LCD4 way down the road but thats a topic for another day


----------



## adeadcrab

LetTheKidsTechno said:


> Only had about a day with the amp.. love it so far. Think I enjoy poweramp mode in medium gain most as others have mentioned, but I absolutely despise having to control the volume through my PC since my BF2 has none. Probably just leave it in medium gain with poweramp mode off since I enjoy using the awesome volume pot Burson has created. It's definitely a step up from my singxer. I think this is it for me. No more upgrades (famous last words). It's time to enjoy the music and stop chasing marginal improvements with wallet crushing costs haha. Maybe an LCD4 way down the road but thats a topic for another day


If you use foobar, they have a fantastic volume implementation. It functions like a preamp.


----------



## Cosmo223

So I've been spending some time with my Burson Soloist and my HiFiman HE6se's and all I can say is WOW.  Both represent an upgrade from my Sennheiser HD650 powered by a Massdrop THX 789.  The biggest change is obviously the headphones.  This is my first set of plannars and the difference is simply amazing.  It's as if I've never heard drums or cymbals until I listened to them through these headphones.  The sound is just so crisp.  The bass is tighter and more impactful.  And the level of detail ... I can now literally separate out every instrument and I feel like I'm hearing things I've never heard before in tracks I have been listening to for years.   I honestly thought the differences would be negligible, but they are obvious.

As to the differences between the Soloist and the THX - they are more subtle, but noticeable.  The THX is drier.  Whereas the Soloist is warmer and more "musical" if that makes sense.   The highs feel slightly warmer and the bass feels tighter.  I will say the quality of the underlying recording seems to make more of a difference when listened through the HE6se's and the Burson.  A crappy recording will sound crappier through this set up than through my Senns.


----------



## jonathan c

Cosmo223 said:


> So I've been spending some time with my Burson Soloist and my HiFiman HE6se's and all I can say is WOW.  Both represent an upgrade from my Sennheiser HD650 powered by a Massdrop THX 789.  The biggest change is obviously the headphones.  This is my first set of plannars and the difference is simply amazing.  It's as if I've never heard drums or cymbals until I listened to them through these headphones.  The sound is just so crisp.  The bass is tighter and more impactful.  And the level of detail ... I can now literally separate out every instrument and I feel like I'm hearing things I've never heard before in tracks I have been listening to for years.   I honestly thought the differences would be negligible, but they are obvious.
> 
> As to the differences between the Soloist and the THX - they are more subtle, but noticeable.  The THX is drier.  Whereas the Soloist is warmer and more "musical" if that makes sense.   The highs feel slightly warmer and the bass feels tighter.  I will say the quality of the underlying recording seems to make more of a difference when listened through the HE6se's and the Burson.  A crappy recording will sound crappier through this set up than through my Senns.


•  The Sennheiser HD650, being a dynamic-driver headphone with a 300 ohm nominal input impedance, is _best _driven by a higher output-impedance, high output-voltage swing amplifier. The Massdrop THX 789 is not this. You have not been hearing the _full _capabilities of the HD650. The ‘gap’ between the HE6se and HD650 may not be quite as wide.


----------



## headband

Cosmo223 said:


> So I've been spending some time with my Burson Soloist and my HiFiman HE6se's and all I can say is WOW.  Both represent an upgrade from my Sennheiser HD650 powered by a Massdrop THX 789.  The biggest change is obviously the headphones.  This is my first set of plannars and the difference is simply amazing.  It's as if I've never heard drums or cymbals until I listened to them through these headphones.  The sound is just so crisp.  The bass is tighter and more impactful.  And the level of detail ... I can now literally separate out every instrument and I feel like I'm hearing things I've never heard before in tracks I have been listening to for years.   I honestly thought the differences would be negligible, but they are obvious.
> 
> As to the differences between the Soloist and the THX - they are more subtle, but noticeable.  The THX is drier.  Whereas the Soloist is warmer and more "musical" if that makes sense.   The highs feel slightly warmer and the bass feels tighter.  I will say the quality of the underlying recording seems to make more of a difference when listened through the HE6se's and the Burson.  A crappy recording will sound crappier through this set up than through my Senns.



I agree. I’m pretty new too. I was blown away by the planar sound and a good amp. I don’t know if it’s a class A thing or what. Those HE6se are notoriously hard to drive so good choice on the burson. Actually, I keep hearing from others, planars and other headphones all benefit from a higher power amp source.  All I know is I do think it sounds better. Congrats on the upgrade.


----------



## Cosmo223

Interesting comments Jonathan.  I agree the HD650's and the THX did not play well together.  I also own a Darkvoice 336 SE with upgraded tubes.  The sound is completely different than with a solid state amp and not really neutral, but it's a fun change of pace if I'm looking for a warm/tubey sound and I kind of like them with the HD650's.

Yes, headband, recently bought the HE6's because HiFiman was having an open box special and price was too good to pass up.  Unfortunately, I almost immediately realized my current amps were not capable of driving them to their full potential.   So my "bargain" headphones ended up costing me additional $$$.  Did some research and it looked like the Burson would have enough power to drive them and wouldn't end up costing me an arm and a leg.  Was lucky enough to find one in the Classified section (thanks David222).


----------



## nigel801

Soloist does do justice with HE6SE I like it over my A90.


----------



## wstam

I have just received a Soloist 3XP yesterday. I have also ordered a pair of Sparkos SS3602 opamps, waiting for the delivery. I am new to rolling opamps. I read about the two places for the opamps: the input and the volume stages. However I also see people using I/V and L/P stages. What are these two stages? Not sure what do they stand for?

Thanks.


----------



## Atriya (May 7, 2022)

Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Hifiman Arya/Arya SE in *low-gain power-amp* mode? I'm finding it to be noticeably better than using volume control, and the low-gain setting is a pretty good match for my Arya SE. While my DAC (Chord Qutest) doesn't have volume control, I apply a preamp ranging from -2db to -6db (depending on the recording) in HQPlayer on my laptop (which is streaming in NAA mode from a Raspberry Pi), and that gives me my desired volume.


----------



## headband

Atriya said:


> Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Hifiman Arya/Arya SE in *low-gain power-amp* mode? I'm finding it to be noticeably better than using volume control, and the low-gain setting is a pretty good match for my Arya SE. While my DAC (Chord Qutest) doesn't have volume control, I apply a preamp ranging from -2db to -6db (depending on the recording) in HQPlayer on my laptop (which is streaming in NAA mode from a Raspberry Pi), and that gives me my desired volume.


i'll have an arya se to try out with the 3XP as soon as the shipping delay clears...


----------



## Azmerth

adeadcrab said:


> Can you describe the THX789 vs Soloist 3XP? I have the 789 with me and find it quite linear in tone but not delivering the kind of punch and dynamics that I want.
> Volume matched of course


I have both right now. I have the a90 as well. I've only had the soloist a week, but both have their strengths. 789 for sure is cleaner and more analytical while the burson is a little warmer. Love the soloist so far with my Arya v2. The 789 can be a bit bright at times, but not fatiguing


----------



## Azmerth

LetTheKidsTechno said:


> Only had about a day with the amp.. love it so far. Think I enjoy poweramp mode in medium gain most as others have mentioned, but I absolutely despise having to control the volume through my PC since my BF2 has none. Probably just leave it in medium gain with poweramp mode off since I enjoy using the awesome volume pot Burson has created. It's definitely a step up from my singxer. I think this is it for me. No more upgrades (famous last words). It's time to enjoy the music and stop chasing marginal improvements with wallet crushing costs haha. Maybe an LCD4 way down the road but thats a topic for another day


Love it! Are you using BF2 into the Burson? Just got both and seeing adjusting to find the sweet spot. But overall better than my 789 and grace sdac. 

Testing with Arya v2, Zmf Atticus, Zmf VC, and some other goodies laying around


----------



## Azmerth

headband said:


> i'll have an arya se to try out with the 3XP as soon as the shipping delay clears...


I have the Arya v2 with the burson 3x soloist for about a week and still testing. Easier on the ears and much warmer. Love the Arya before and fell in love again


----------



## adeadcrab (May 7, 2022)

Azmerth said:


> I have both right now. I have the a90 as well. I've only had the soloist a week, but both have their strengths. 789 for sure is cleaner and more analytical while the burson is a little warmer. Love the soloist so far with my Arya v2. The 789 can be a bit bright at times, but not fatiguing


The 789 I feel is quite wide, but without that much front-to-back depth. The dynamics could also be upped a tad.
I like the linear tonality of the 789; I am using Burson Classics in a Gustard P26 preamp fed to the 789 which is working like a microscope.

I can say that through this class A preamp, neither the Classics or the Vivids are completely transparent. Running the preamp at full volume (99) you lose the 'splishyness' of the very upper treble like cymbals and sibilance area is toned down. I like to run the preamp at 50% or less to get some of those details back (from my Soekris 1421 R2R DAC being at line level). However the soundstage does increase quite a bit with the Vivids being run at maximum volume. The Classics likewise make the stage more intimate and warm the sound considerably.

I anticipate this tonality would translate to the Soloist 3XP when I get around to ordering it.
Would also like to try some of these other opamps in the P26 (mugz, sparkos, staccato, orange etc) for a more honest sound. I think the staccatos might do it.


----------



## mox123

Hi all, do you think this amp can drive he1000v2 to its full potential? Planning to get one soon.....


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

mox123 said:


> Hi all, do you think this amp can drive he1000v2 to its full potential? Planning to get one soon.....


Why not? A HE1000v2 is not a Susvara.


----------



## helloh3adfi (May 8, 2022)

Probably asking the same question again. How would you guys compare the Soloist 3XP to a Jotunheim 2? Is the Jotunheim more dry/analytical?


----------



## HC1205

Atriya said:


> Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Hifiman Arya/Arya SE in *low-gain power-amp* mode? I'm finding it to be noticeably better than using volume control, and the low-gain setting is a pretty good match for my Arya SE. While my DAC (Chord Qutest) doesn't have volume control, I apply a preamp ranging from -2db to -6db (depending on the recording) in HQPlayer on my laptop (which is streaming in NAA mode from a Raspberry Pi), and that gives me my desired volume.


I have he1000se with soloist and composer stack. I've been using medium-gain on soloist with composer high gain mode but recently I've been listening to low gain on soloist and the sound is noticeably clean


----------



## Azmerth

Atriya said:


> Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Hifiman Arya/Arya SE in *low-gain power-amp* mode? I'm finding it to be noticeably better than using volume control, and the low-gain setting is a pretty good match for my Arya SE. While my DAC (Chord Qutest) doesn't have volume control, I apply a preamp ranging from -2db to -6db (depending on the recording) in HQPlayer on my laptop (which is streaming in NAA mode from a Raspberry Pi), and that gives me my desired volume.


I'll have to try this! I just got a Bifrost 2 and just got the Burson Soloist 3X. All newer to me and testing with my Arya v2, ZMF VC and Atticus.


----------



## emorrison33

helloh3adfi said:


> Probably asking the same question again. How would you guys compare the Soloist 3XP to a Jotunheim 2? Is the Jotunheim more dry/analytical?


No, I'd say opposite.  The Jot2 is warmer, less analytical than the Soloist.


----------



## SlothRock

I have a Burson GT but decided to op amp roll for my first time thanks to some helpful folks over in the GT thread. Wanted to post here as well for folks considering doing this with the Performance. I had no issues with the stock V6 vivids but after getting a tube amp, I wanted to switch up the sound signature of my GT to be more analytical/neutral so I'd have a nicer contrast between it and my Feliks Euforia.

Enter the SS2590 and SIL994 Enh's (thanks for the rec @DAPpower) - I currently have them in the input buffer (SIL 994) and volume control buffer stages (SS2590) while maintaining the Vivids in the voltage gain buffer. Really liking the upgraded sound. Definitely feels like I'm getting a more neutral/clinical sound profile, details are better than ever before and the impact has increased as well. For anyone on the fence with their GT/Performance, I'd recommend giving it a go


----------



## helloh3adfi

emorrison33 said:


> No, I'd say opposite.  The Jot2 is warmer, less analytical than the Soloist.


Ok so it is warmer than Soloist. In another thread someone mentioned V-shape


Xerosnake90 said:


> That said you get a nice V shape out of the Jot 2. Lots of good sub bass, slam, dynamics are somewhat lacking and staging isn't huge but not intimate either. The highs start off a bit harsh but gets airy and slightly smooths off the rough edge.



Then again I wonder how the Jot2 would compare to a Burson Conductor 3XP?


----------



## wstam

Anyone has used iFi Audio iPower Elite 24v with Soloist 3XP? I wonder how does it perform here? Any comparison with Burson Supercharger?

Thanks.


----------



## headband (May 11, 2022)

A few weeks back I got the GS-X Mini Amp in addition to my Soloist 3XP. I just got a pair of Arya Stealth today and so far I gotta say the magic is in the Arya / Soloist combo. The more clinical sound of the Arya is complemented by the richer bass, slight warmth, treble sweetness, and euphonic tonality I get from the 3XP. Very good synergy in my opinion. Using the GS-X Mini gives more depth and wider stage, the sound is still excellent, but for this first listening session I think the 3XP is a better match.

Minor issue is that the Arya’s which come with SE cable are harder to drive than my LCD-X 21’s currently. The 3XP has a noise floor that makes high gain unusable in my opinion and using the SE connection in medium gain means that I can get to 96 volume level easily. PowerAmp mode has no effect on the noise floor. I’ve ordered a balanced cable from audiophileninja in order to take advantage of the extra juice and headroom of the balanced circuit in the 3XP.


----------



## emorrison33

helloh3adfi said:


> Ok so it is warmer than Soloist. In another thread someone mentioned V-shape
> 
> 
> Then again I wonder how the Jot2 would compare to a Burson Conductor 3XP?


Yes, warmer means more bass...V shape is high in the treble, high in the bass.  I don't know if I'd go as far as saying the Jot 2 is V shaped, but the bass with the Soloist is more defined than the Jot 2.


----------



## BMGRO

I have a query. Has anyone tried the super charger power supply with the Soloist? Partly due to positioning, partly due to personal preference, I find myself plugging in my IEMs into the Burson more than the ADI-2 which usually outputs signal to the Burson and my Caying HA-1A MK2. That being said, my IEMs are a bit on the sensitive side and the noise floor can be a little too much. Am left wondering if the super charger would help reduce that noise. I did get an iFi adapter which significantly helps in reducing the noise but am just left wondering if there is a tangible improvement in noise floor reduction.


----------



## ku1185

BMGRO said:


> I have a query. Has anyone tried the super charger power supply with the Soloist? Partly due to positioning, partly due to personal preference, I find myself plugging in my IEMs into the Burson more than the ADI-2 which usually outputs signal to the Burson and my Caying HA-1A MK2. That being said, my IEMs are a bit on the sensitive side and the noise floor can be a little too much. Am left wondering if the super charger would help reduce that noise. I did get an iFi adapter which significantly helps in reducing the noise but am just left wondering if there is a tangible improvement in noise floor reduction.


I didn't notice a lower noise floor when upgrading to the supercharger. Things sounded more dynamic, clearer/cleaner, detailed, etc., but that noise floor on the wrong gain with the wrong headphones was still there.


----------



## headband

Atriya said:


> Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Hifiman Arya/Arya SE in *low-gain power-amp* mode? I'm finding it to be noticeably better than using volume control, and the low-gain setting is a pretty good match for my Arya SE. While my DAC (Chord Qutest) doesn't have volume control, I apply a preamp ranging from -2db to -6db (depending on the recording) in HQPlayer on my laptop (which is streaming in NAA mode from a Raspberry Pi), and that gives me my desired volume.


i think it's too quiet i low gain power-amp mode using SE.  I actually think it's slightly too quiet using SE in med-gain as well. I've switched to balanced @ med-gain and it's perfect there.


----------



## SLMStyles

I picked up a new Soloist a few weeks back (after having one of the earlier units). This is still an amazing device, especially with the Supercharger (I didn’t have one with my original Soloist).  A few small differences I noticed versus my original soloist.  The XLR outputs on back are labeled “L” and “R” now, which was a small annoyance on my last Soloist.  I opened the top to take a look at the internals, and noticed the V6 Vivids are now zip-tied in-place, and the internal board has a newer version (than some other pics I saw online) stamped onto it (M120X V2.2 versus M120X V2.1 (although, I’m guessing there’s no huge differences).


----------



## Atriya

headband said:


> i think it's too quiet i low gain power-amp mode using SE.  I actually think it's slightly too quiet using SE in med-gain as well. I've switched to balanced @ med-gain and it's perfect there.


I should have mentioned this, but I mean low-gain power-amp mode on the Arya SE *in balanced mode*.


----------



## headband (May 22, 2022)

Atriya said:


> I should have mentioned this, but I mean low-gain power-amp mode on the Arya SE *in balanced mode*.


Even using balanced, low gain is too quiet in my opinion.  It's loud enough if you crank the pre almost to 100% volume, but I can listen at 100% just fine which is too quiet in my opinion.  I think if you are at 100% volume it should be 'uncomfortable'.


----------



## Atriya (May 22, 2022)

headband said:


> Even using balanced, low gain is too quiet in my opinion.  It's loud enough if you crank the pre almost to 100% volume, but I can listen at 100% just fine which is too quiet in my opinion.  I think if you are at 100% volume it should be 'uncomfortable'.


I think it depends on what music you're listening to. I find popular music to need an approx -8db preamp with balanced low gain poweramp mode, whereas classical music can sometimes need even +1db or +2db to sound right. Also depends on the output level from the DAC. Mine is a 3V output.


----------



## wstam

SLMStyles said:


> I picked up a new Soloist a few weeks back (after having one of the earlier units). This is still an amazing device, especially with the Supercharger (I didn’t have one with my original Soloist).  A few small differences I noticed versus my original soloist.  The XLR outputs on back are labeled “L” and “R” now, which was a small annoyance on my last Soloist.  I opened the top to take a look at the internals, and noticed the V6 Vivids are now zip-tied in-place, and the internal board has a newer version (than some other pics I saw online) stamped onto it (M120X V2.2 versus M120X V2.1 (although, I’m guessing there’s no huge differences).


I just received my SS3602 from Sparkos today, have not opened the Soloist yet. So in order to swap the opamp, I guess we will need to cut the zips on the V6 Vivids. Do we need to apply new zips with the new opamp?

This is the first time I am dealing with such opamp. Didn't realise it's actually so small. From the photos shared, my impression is it's bigger than that. The discrete parts on the opamp are so small.


----------



## Atriya

wstam said:


> I just received my SS3602 from Sparkos today, have not opened the Soloist yet. So in order to swap the opamp, I guess we will need to cut the zips on the V6 Vivids. Do we need to apply new zips with the new opamp?
> 
> This is the first time I am dealing with such opamp. Didn't realise it's actually so small. From the photos shared, my impression is it's bigger than that. The discrete parts on the opamp are so small.


You don't need to apply new zips. Apparently those are just so that the opamps don't detach during shipping.


----------



## ekjellgren

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> After my bumpy start with the soloist and the faults in my unit things are hopefully smoothing out. I'm thinking of swapping a couple of the Vivids for Sparkos op amps. my questions to those who have used the ss2590 with the soloist are:
> 
> 1 - can these be used with the soloist top cover on? (if not, that instantly rules them our for me as I can't trust my cats)
> 
> 2 can anyone give sound impressions vs the ss3602 in the soloist - (what do the pro opamps really bring to the table)?


Did you ever find out if the ss2590 fit in the 3XP?

/Evert


----------



## Mansinthe86

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...urson-soloist-3xp-review-headphone-amp.34353/


----------



## Slade01

Mansinthe86 said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...urson-soloist-3xp-review-headphone-amp.34353/



Lol.  Are you trolling?


----------



## Azmerth

Slade01 said:


> Lol.  Are you trolling?


Has to be lol. I'm reading that thread and just feel so confused. The review seems to be not on ootb opamps. I get that the Burson isnt the prettiest and the volume pot turn is a little much, but I live the sound.


----------



## Azmerth

That ASR forum is probably the most toxic place I have seen. I've never seen such a hateful and negative community and engagement throughout the site and reviews. Some reviews are polar opposite of general consensus so taking with grain of salt with that.


----------



## Slade01

Azmerth said:


> That ASR forum is probably the most toxic place I have seen. I've never seen such a hateful and negative community and engagement throughout the site and reviews. Some reviews are polar opposite of general consensus so taking with grain of salt with that.



It's a learning curve.  People are free to believe that if they want to.  I would always recommend taking whatever information you find or believe to be true (whether on ASR or Head-Fi, or any other audio forum) and put it to the test as best you can and see if your beliefs are validated or not.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Mansinthe86 said:


> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...urson-soloist-3xp-review-headphone-amp.34353/


I hope he has not used the opamps which are shown on the picture https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...down-balanced-3xp-stereo-headphon-jpg.209178/


----------



## Mansinthe86

Terr0rSandmann said:


> I hope he has not used the opamps which are shown on the picture https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...down-balanced-3xp-stereo-headphon-jpg.209178/


If you read the review he tried different op-amps.


No I'm not trolling. 😉


----------



## Slade01

Mansinthe86 said:


> If you read the review he tried different op-amps.
> 
> 
> No I'm not trolling. 😉



Lol. No worries.  You just dropped the link, w/o any context.   I myself am biased about ASR.  If you look at the AmirNADs chart, I tend to like a lot of gear on the lower half of his rankings.   So to each their own.  I hold the Burson Soloist in higher regard.  For me, I know its a specific use case with trying to power a power hungry headphone, but what it does, it does extremely well in my book.


----------



## ericx85 (May 27, 2022)

I used to have the Soloist 3xp, now have the Soloist GT.

Before the Soloist 3xp, I had the A90. Soloist 3xp destroyed my faith in measurements. A90 wrecks 3xp in numbers while 3xp wrecks A90 in sound.  Measurements for 3xp were posted awhile ago by someone else with an AP, I had a VERY hard time coming to terms that the amp that sounded so much better than the A90 for me measured like a rotten turd. You really don't know what you're missing out on if you don't demo gear. 

Im pretty sure Burson was well aware the amp was going to measure badly and said something along the lines of "**** the numbers, we're going to make people's ears have their first orgasm"


----------



## dracynical

Personally, I don't see the fuss with bad measurements. Most of the things that measure badly are out of the human hearing range. Subjectivity is what makes people make purchases. Having tried the Soloist 3X GT, I'm directly upgrading from the 3XP to that and I couldn't care less about the measurements when I haven't found any amp that can bring as much enjoyment to my listening experience as these two Burson products.


----------



## Atriya (May 28, 2022)

MardukSonofEa said:


> Yeah I've noticed the people who like power amp mode on this thread tend to have headphones like Verite Closed or Meze Empyrean/Elite. I didn't notice any Arya owners like us who prefer power amp mode, but would be helpful to hear from someone like that if they're out there (maybe I missed it).
> 
> My understanding is the Composer is a delta sigma DAC, though one of the smoother ones, so I'm not surprised that aggressive DAC + aggressive power amp + aggressive headphones would be too much of a good thing.
> 
> I have a Bifrost 2 coming this week and I'm really looking forward to seeing how it gels with the Soloist in normal amp mode and Arya. If the Bifrost feels like it softens the presentation too much for hard hitting metal tracks, I'll try the power amp mode.



I have been testing the Arya v3 (SE) in both power-amp mode and normal volume controlled mode, with the V6 Classic opamps in input stage and V6 Vivids in output.

In fact, I find that while certain things such as subbass might be superior in power-amp mode, it also seems to add a kind of harshness and over-forwardness to vocals, as if the vocalist is "shouting" at me, with the effect of being more fatiguing over time. The normal volume controlled mode sounds a tad smoother and more relaxed. That said these impressions are preliminary, and could be confounded with other factors.

Curious to hear if other Arya SE users are using power-amp mode or not.

When in power-amp mode I'm in low gain (balanced output), with a -8db or so preamp. When not in power-amp mode, I use the volume knob and medium gain to achieve the same volume.


----------



## OCC7N

gonzalo1004es said:


> Yes, it’s a Merging Anubis.


How good is that DAC?

Powerful enough for Hifiman Arya, and drive active speakers?


----------



## haasaaroni

Atriya said:


> I have been testing the Arya v3 (SE) in both power-amp mode and normal volume controlled mode, with the V6 Classic opamps in input stage and V6 Vivids in output.
> 
> In fact, I find that while certain things such as subbass might be superior in power-amp mode, it also seems to add a kind of harshness and over-forwardness to vocals, as if the vocalist is "shouting" at me, with the effect of being more fatiguing over time. The normal volume controlled mode sounds a tad smoother and more relaxed. That said these impressions are preliminary, and could be confounded with other factors.
> 
> ...


I’m an Arya V3 user and frankly I haven’t even tried power amp mode. I don’t have a preamp, and find the very clean, clear, and non fatiguing sound of the regular mode on medium gain just fine.

In other news, I’ve recently bought a Kinki Studios THR-1 and am currently burning it in. I’ll post some comparisons here if folks are interested. I think it might replace the 3xp for me. It’s just a different kind of sound that I also really love, but the 3xp also has a sort of magic to it. The competition will be tough!


----------



## gonzalo1004es

OCC7N said:


> How good is that DAC?
> 
> Powerful enough for Hifiman Arya, and drive active speakers?


Extremely good, both as a stand-alone dac and as headphone amp. The headphones amps are very powerful, they can drive the Susvaras with ease, so obviously the Aryas are driven easily. As a preamp, outputs levels are 18-24dBU, very powerful. The Anubis is a pro oriented product, with a marked learning curve, and requires a computer with specific settings to work in the Ravenna/ethernet ecosystem. It’s not a plug and play device, so I’m not sure I would recommend it unless you’re very committed to work on everything it implies.


----------



## masabueno

Is it possible to use the two headphone outputs together, safely, on the Soloist 3XP? I didn't find this information anywhere...


----------



## Atriya (Jun 12, 2022)

Atriya said:


> Has anyone tried the 3XP with the Hifiman Arya/Arya SE in *low-gain power-amp* mode? I'm finding it to be noticeably better than using volume control, and the low-gain setting is a pretty good match for my Arya SE. While my DAC (Chord Qutest) doesn't have volume control, I apply a preamp ranging from -2db to -6db (depending on the recording) in HQPlayer on my laptop (which is streaming in NAA mode from a Raspberry Pi), and that gives me my desired volume.


I can now report with some confidence that low gain mode (power-amp mode enabled or not) doesn't drive the Arya SE well. While there is more than enough volume, especially in low-gain power-amp mode, SQ is much improved with medium gain, which is something I didn't know was possible (I had the impression that ample volume meant the headphones were driven well).

Unfortunately now with medium-gain power-amp mode, much more attenuation of the input signal is required, either with a preamp or digitally, otherwise things are too loud. It seems counter-productive to attenuate the signal a lot and then amplify it a lot, which is why I had tried low-gain mode first (requiring less attenuation).


----------



## TheFrator

Atriya said:


> I can now report with some confidence that low gain mode (power-amp mode enabled or not) doesn't drive the Arya SE well. While there is more than enough volume, especially in low-gain power-amp mode, SQ is much improved with medium gain, which is something I didn't know was possible (I had the impression that ample volume meant the headphones were driven well).
> 
> Unfortunately now with medium-gain power-amp mode, much more attenuation of the input signal is required, either with a preamp or digitally, otherwise things are too loud. It seems counter-productive to attenuate the signal a lot and then amplify it a lot, which is why I had tried low-gain mode first (requiring less attenuation).


Link to a relevant comment I made a while ago with an article by Audeze about why planars love power. Might help explain why you prefer medium to low gain on the Soloist.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/bur...muse72320-volume-control.941047/post-16915540


----------



## TheFrator

masabueno said:


> Is it possible to use the two headphone outputs together, safely, on the Soloist 3XP? I didn't find this information anywhere...


Yes it is. I used both when I had friends over and we were simultaneously jamming and listening for differences between Arya Stealth and Verite Open. However; getting two separate headphones to a similar volume level at the same volume reading on the Soloist can be a bit tricky.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Today I've finally gotten round to using my Soloist in Headamp mode. Using it to have fun with my T60 and Mk3 Argons.

I noticed that in high gain in head amp mode there is highly audible noise hum when there is no music playing. I'm assuming its just too high a setting for the headphones, which seem to be comfortable with medium gain. Does anyone else experience a similar noise issue?

I also have a technical question to do with power vs gain mode. Burson state that using XLR, the soloist delivers 4W @ 32 ohms. Assuming my headphones are 32 ohms, will they be drawing 4 watts of power from the Soloist in low or medium gain, or does it have to be in high gain mode for the full 4W to be available?

Any clarification much appreciated.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> I also have a technical question to do with power vs gain mode. Burson state that using XLR, the soloist delivers 4W @ 32 ohms. Assuming my headphones are 32 ohms, will they be drawing 4 watts of power from the Soloist in low or medium gain, or does it have to be in high gain mode for the full 4W to be available?


8W @ 32 ohms.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Terr0rSandmann said:


> 8W @ 32 ohms.


not according to the Burson website - 8W @ 16Ohms / 4W @ 32 Ohms. Sorry to disappoint - in truth I made the same mistake.

https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-performance/


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> not according to the Burson website - 8W @ 16Ohms / 4W @ 32 Ohms. Sorry to disappoint - in truth I made the same mistake.
> 
> https://www.bursonaudio.com/products/soloist-3x-performance/


Ups. You are right. The 8W is into 16 ohms and not into 32. Sorry, my bad.


----------



## Knee Deep In Epoxy

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Ups. You are right. The 8W is into 16 ohms and not into 32. Sorry, my bad.


No worries...but going back to my original question, is the wattage actually delivered dependent on gain level?


----------



## betula

Knee Deep In Epoxy said:


> Today I've finally gotten round to using my Soloist in Headamp mode. Using it to have fun with my T60 and Mk3 Argons.
> 
> I noticed that in high gain in head amp mode there is highly audible noise hum when there is no music playing. I'm assuming its just too high a setting for the headphones, which seem to be comfortable with medium gain. Does anyone else experience a similar noise issue?
> 
> ...


They call it 'power amp mode', not 'headamp mode'. Just to be clear. Most headphones will run comfortably in medium gain, and a lot will produce hiss in high gain due to the power of this amp. Only the very few most hard to drive headphones will benefit from high gain on the 3XP.

Gain does not control output wattage, think of it as a 'volume setting' for the input stage. The gain setting also depends on the output voltage of your DAC. As long as the input voltage to your amp is high enough, the amp will put out full power. However if the gain is too low, the amp might not reach full power. In a nutshell; medium gain is the way to go with most full sized headphones. 
It is a lot more complicated than this and there is a lot of useful articles online, if you want to educate yourself in this topic. I am only scratching the very surface here as I am just a simple hobbyist. There are a lot more knowledgeable members around.


Terr0rSandmann said:


> Ups. You are right. The 8W is into 16 ohms and not into 32. Sorry, my bad.


Common mistake. Most manufacturers publish the output wattage of their amp at 32Ω and not at 16Ω. Burson has been somewhat cheeky here. Not like 4W wouldn't be more than enough for pretty much any headphone.


----------



## Sebbai

I have run the Susvara and HE6 from the Soloist, power isn't something this amplifier lacks! 

What power capabilities Burson writes don't correlate to whatever Chinese amps write (MAX POWER at peak for a short duration) 

My Topping A90 clipped when driving my HE6, and sounded like garbage. The soloist wasn't ever near clipping limits even with heavy EQ, and sounded 100x better, it took me 10 seconds with the Soloist to decide that the A90 was going on my local marketplace.


----------



## betula

Sebbai said:


> I have run the Susvara and HE6 from the Soloist, power isn't something this amplifier lacks!
> 
> What power capabilities Burson writes don't correlate to whatever Chinese amps write (MAX POWER at peak for a short duration)
> 
> My Topping A90 clipped when driving my HE6, and sounded like garbage. The soloist wasn't ever near clipping limits even with heavy EQ, and sounded 100x better, it took me 10 seconds with the Soloist to decide that the A90 was going on my local marketplace.


True. Burson is known for intentionally not taking part in the ridiculous and misleading number warfare mostly Chinese manufacturers do... 

On a side note, I have just recently come across this review.
An interesting quote from the linked review:
_"...so far, this is the best headphone amplifier I’ve tried with the notorious Susvara. I don’t know exactly how Burson measured it at 8 Watts, because a friend of mine measured its output at 15 Watts and my first-hand experience tells me that Soloist 3X is a lot more powerful to its official specs."_


----------



## helloh3adfi

betula said:


> True. Burson is known for intentionally not taking part in the ridiculous and misleading number warfare mostly Chinese manufacturers do...


Is Schiit also better on real power?


----------



## betula

helloh3adfi said:


> Is Schiit also better on real power?


Sorry, I am not sure what you mean.


----------



## helloh3adfi

betula said:


> Sorry, I am not sure what you mean.


I mean if Schiit also provides high power for longer duration? Comparable to Burson?


----------



## Donald Russell

Sebbai said:


> I have run the Susvara and HE6 from the Soloist, power isn't something this amplifier lacks!
> 
> What power capabilities Burson writes don't correlate to whatever Chinese amps write (MAX POWER at peak for a short duration)
> 
> My Topping A90 clipped when driving my HE6, and sounded like garbage. The soloist wasn't ever near clipping limits even with heavy EQ, and sounded 100x better, it took me 10 seconds with the Soloist to decide that the A90 was going on my local marketplace.


Agreed.  I have run the he6se on a singxer sa-1, thx 789, asgard, and a 100w per channel speaker amp and the most powerful sounding amp, and the best sounding amp,  is the soloist.  It powers all my headphones very easily and it’s hard for me to believe that the singxer has almost as much power.  I have to turn its volume almost to the max on high gain but the soloist on high gain in power amp mode will absolutely make you deaf if you turn it up all the way.   With my Arya and all other planers I have used you just can barely turn it up any before it’s too loud in high gain, and I can’t hear any noise or hiss with it.  I have to use medium gain and all my headphones except the he6, but I enjoy the dynamic sound of high gain and power amp mode.   I have had many mid priced amps and the soloist seems to have a lot more power than any other amp I have had.  I don’t know how much power it really outputs but it sure seems like a lot.


----------



## betula

helloh3adfi said:


> I mean if Schiit also provides high power for longer duration? Comparable to Burson?


I have no idea what you mean by _"high power for longer duration"_. Perhaps someone else can chime in.


----------



## haasaaroni

betula said:


> I have no idea what you mean by _"high power for longer duration"_. Perhaps someone else can chime in.


I think he’s asking if it’s true for Schiit what you mentioned seems to be true for Burson. That they don’t intentionally exaggerate their power specifications on their amps.


----------



## betula

haasaaroni said:


> I think he’s asking if it’s true for Schiit what you mentioned seems to be true for Burson. That they don’t intentionally exaggerate their power specifications on their amps.


I don't know is the short answer. Burson is quite open about communicating their approach regarding measurements, I haven't seen such communication from Schiit but definitely Chinese manufacturers are the best at the number war on paper.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Yes, most manufactures are mentioning just the peak power delivery. E.g. the ifi micro iDSD Signature should have 4.1W according to ifi. But this is just for a really short period of time. The standard power output is 1.5W. And this applies for a lot of amps from several manufactures.

I have no possibilty to test this and I am not aware of any messurements, but I have the feeling, that the Soloist 3XP delivers the power constant and always.


----------



## Ceora

I've got the Soloist 3X and wondering if the Super Charger 3A makes a noticable difference.  Anyone with that upgraded power supply care to comment?


----------



## Sebbai

Ceora said:


> I've got the Soloist 3X and wondering if the Super Charger 3A makes a noticable difference.  Anyone with that upgraded power supply care to comment?



Biggest improvement was when you didn’t use the Soloist in “power amp mode” 

But on the other side if money isn’t scarce, the Soloist does deserve a supercharger, because it deserves the best!


----------



## betula

Ceora said:


> I've got the Soloist 3X and wondering if the Super Charger 3A makes a noticable difference.  Anyone with that upgraded power supply care to comment?


Whether the difference is noticeable and if it is worth the price depends mainly on two things: your ears and your wallet. 
To my ears and to my wallet it was an upgrade I I did not regret.


----------



## Ceora

I agree it deserves the best, and for the very reasonable price, compared to another power supply in my loudspeaker system, it seems like a no brainer to buy one.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## SQ13

its worth the upgrade especially when the siper charger is on sales


----------



## NickT23

Hi, am probably late to the Burson party, but do more expensive dac scale better with Burson Soloist 3XP ? Like which one to get ?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Jun 24, 2022)

DAC sound is such a thing. I never trusted that much in DAC sound, but I was really surprised how good the D90SE performs with the Soloist. And I heard that the XLR Output of the D90SE (has 5V instead of 4V as most of the other DACs) is quite good for amps like the Soloist


----------



## Sam Spade

NickT23 said:


> Hi, am probably late to the Burson party, but do more expensive dac scale better with Burson Soloist 3XP ? Like which one to get ?


My Chord Qutest 2 is sublime. Less expensive and portable or desktop, the Mojo 2 is great.


----------



## NickT23

Sam Spade said:


> My Chord Qutest 2 is sublime. Less expensive and portable or desktop, the Mojo 2 is great.


Apart from that ?


----------



## Sam Spade

NickT23 said:


> Apart from that ?


I have the Conductor 3x and it's built in DAC is good. And the AK SP1000M is good.


----------



## Kozwoz

My experience is that expensive delta sigma DACS do produce a more detail sound paired with the Burson but you pay a lot for the last 10% in improvement. It’s probably not worth it for most. R2R ladder DACs do sound different and have their own way of presenting music. 

Some DAC’s can output more than others. Also the DAC’s dynamic range is another thing if you’re listening to lossless. 

Personally I think 3XP works great with delta sigma DAC’s making them sound less 2 dimensional and more holographic.


----------



## Ceora

In my loudspeaker system I have the Holo Audio May KTE DAC. Instead of having a second DAC in my desktop headphone system, which is in the same room, I have long XLR cables from the May to the Burson Soloist 3X. It sounds fantastic. However I recently sold the May and bought a Pontus 2. I did that to free up some $. Very happy to find the Pontus sounds just as good with both my headphones and speakers. I think it shows that with DACs at this level the differences are minimal and a matter of taste.


----------



## Slade01

NickT23 said:


> Hi, am probably late to the Burson party, but do more expensive dac scale better with Burson Soloist 3XP ? Like which one to get ?



It's weird the way the question is framed, but if you are asking if the Burson Soloist 3xp can do expensive DACs justice, then yes.   I run an Yggy with the Soloist.  For me, this is a sublime pairing.  The Burson can scale accordingly with higher end DACs.  Whether its a more expensive DS or R2R is a subjective taste, but whatever you decide, the capabilities of those DACs are not wasted on the Soloist or higher Burson amps.


----------



## NickT23

Slade01 said:


> It's weird the way the question is framed, but if you are asking if the Burson Soloist 3xp can do expensive DACs justice, then yes.   I run an Yggy with the Soloist.  For me, this is a sublime pairing.  The Burson can scale accordingly with higher end DACs.  Whether its a more expensive DS or R2R is a subjective taste, but whatever you decide, the capabilities of those DACs are not wasted on the Soloist or higher Burson amps.


Although I dont hear the difference in dac, but worth the shot. I also heard there is a difference in sonic performance when pairing high voltage dac versus low voltage dac.


----------



## Ceora

I agree the Burson can scale accordingly with higher end DACs. That’s been my experience and reviews have said the same.


----------



## Ceora

I really like the looks of the Burson as well.


----------



## Slade01

NickT23 said:


> Although I dont hear the difference in dac, but worth the shot. I also heard there is a difference in sonic performance when pairing high voltage dac versus low voltage dac.



I also heard it too regarding the sonic performances.  I never considered actual voltage metrics or anything, only that if I had an amp that was fully balanced, match it with a balanced dac to get the most out of that.

If you don't hear the differences in DACs, then I'd save the money and invested it in something else.   But synergy is a tricky beast, because you could have expensive amps and dacs that sound like crap, if your headphones don't work well, or could have the most expensive headphone ever and equally sound like junk if your amp doesnt power it enough, or if your dac is not detailed enough to play to your headphone's strengths.   I can understand sometimes how people in this hobby can go through gear like water, trying to hit that perfect combination for them.


----------



## Ceora

Since my DAC was fully balanced I knew I wanted a balanced amp. One reason I got the Burson. That and the Muse volume control. At really nice package for the price.


----------



## helloh3adfi

What if I told you I don't believe in sound improvement by expensive as heck DACs? Just get a Topping E50 as source and be done with.


----------



## Ceora

I would say sounds very possible. Going from May to Pontus, these old ears didn’t hear any difference. Maybe I should try a Topping next.


----------



## Slade01

helloh3adfi said:


> What if I told you I don't believe in sound improvement by expensive as heck DACs? Just get a Topping E50 as source and be done with.



Then you're good!  You stop at the E50 and call it a day.   It's entirely possible for some people for sure.


----------



## haasaaroni

helloh3adfi said:


> What if I told you I don't believe in sound improvement by expensive as heck DACs? Just get a Topping E50 as source and be done with.


I wish that were the case for me! I’ve been obsessing over incremental, but significant differences between DACs for a while now. Finally landed on a Gungnir Multibit and it sounds good enough that I think it’s time to call the DAC quest quits.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Jun 25, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> What if I told you I don't believe in sound improvement by expensive as heck DACs? Just get a Topping E50 as source and be done with.


Before I got the D90SE I had the same experience / opinion, but this DAC changed my mind. Sure, it is far away from a day/night difference, but my HE1000V2 just shines a bit more (sparkle, resolution and soundstage presentation) with the D90SE as DAC. But I have never tried DACs which costs more then 1400€, because I usually think other components in the audio chain are much more important.

I tested Sooo many audio components the last few years that I even can not remember all of them. The direct comparison I did with the D90SE was against the Fiio K9 Pro AK4499 and Composer 3XP. Both were not on the same level as the D90SE. I am not a big topping fan, but this DAC is amazing. I was full hope that I like the Composer 3XP more, because the Stack looks so beautiful


----------



## betula

helloh3adfi said:


> What if I told you I don't believe in sound improvement by expensive as heck DACs? Just get a Topping E50 as source and be done with.


Let me be a little lazy and copy a paragraph here from a recent post of mine in another thread:

I recently talked to a person, who told me, to his ears all good quality headphones above $200 sound the same. Then we have a group of audio enthusiasts who say it is absolutely pointless to spend more than $500 on a headphone amplifier as all they do is make the audio signal stronger/louder. So effectively they say every good amplifier above $500 sounds the same.
Then you have the group of people who say all DACs sound the same. Then people who say audio cables make a difference but not USB cables. Or not everyone can hear the difference between DAC filters and so on...

It is true that headphones make the biggest difference, then amps, then DACs and then cables. One should keep these priorities in mind. At the same time saying "there is no difference in sound between this and that because I can't hear it" is simply silly. It is like saying "it is impossible to run 100m quicker than 18 seconds, because I can't run it quicker". Well, hearing abilities differ as well.

If you are happy with your E50 just call it a day and spend the grand you have just saved on something else in your life.


----------



## Ceora

That’s a very good point about headphones/speakers being most important followed by amps, DACs then cables. Everyone probably agrees with that, but we might forget sometimes.


----------



## betula

Ceora said:


> That’s a very good point about headphones/speakers being most important followed by amps, DACs then cables. Everyone probably agrees with that, but we might forget sometimes.


Indeed. I think the proper approach should be to find the headphone you absolutely love and wouldn't want to change for anything else, than find the best amp for them and then the best DAC... 
We will still experiment every now and then as new releases appear, but it is good to reach a point with a system that reflects your main sonic preferences and you enjoy the most. Sure, finding that takes time, depending on budget probably years...


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

betula said:


> Indeed. I think the proper approach should be to find the headphone you absolutely love and wouldn't want to change for anything else, than find the best amp for them and then the best DAC...


yes. That is how I did and and how I recommend it to others. Find the headphone what you really enjoy and try to get from 95% perfection to 100% by searching for perfect fitting amp and DAC to make your audio chain perfect


----------



## betula

Ain't a beauty?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Yes 😁🙏


----------



## jonathan c

Ceora said:


> That’s a very good point about headphones/speakers being most important followed by amps, DACs then cables. Everyone probably agrees with that, but we might forget sometimes.


I started at the source end: best possible / one purchase. Audiolab CDT-6000 transport + Mojo Audio EVO Mystique DAC (Pro Level)…then worked ‘downstream’ 🤷🏻‍♂️😄.


----------



## NickT23

Slade01 said:


> I also heard it too regarding the sonic performances.  I never considered actual voltage metrics or anything, only that if I had an amp that was fully balanced, match it with a balanced dac to get the most out of that.
> 
> If you don't hear the differences in DACs, then I'd save the money and invested it in something else.   But synergy is a tricky beast, because you could have expensive amps and dacs that sound like crap, if your headphones don't work well, or could have the most expensive headphone ever and equally sound like junk if your amp doesnt power it enough, or if your dac is not detailed enough to play to your headphone's strengths.   I can understand sometimes how people in this hobby can go through gear like water, trying to hit that perfect combination for them.


 Dont really know what you mean but everybody deem the same thing as your statement. a/b is the only way to evaluate difference without placebo. Not perceivable difference but actual difference. As for actual voltage metrics, I just recently know this directly from Burson themselves.


----------



## NickT23

betula said:


> Ain't a beauty?


Yea very nice indeed. 


betula said:


> Indeed. I think the proper approach should be to find the headphone you absolutely love and wouldn't want to change for anything else, than find the best amp for them and then the best DAC...
> We will still experiment every now and then as new releases appear, but it is good to reach a point with a system that reflects your main sonic preferences and you enjoy the most. Sure, finding that takes time, depending on budget probably years...


Meaning wasting money by buying and selling...


----------



## NickT23

Terr0rSandmann said:


> yes. That is how I did and and how I recommend it to others. Find the headphone what you really enjoy and try to get from 95% perfection to 100% by searching for perfect fitting amp and DAC to make your audio chain perfect


Yes, thats what everybody is doing including me. But so far, no results for me. My search and quest still continue ...


----------



## betula

NickT23 said:


> Meaning wasting money by buying and selling...


If you do it smart and buy secondhand the loss is negligible. Even for brand new stuff I hardly ever paid full RRP.
Loving your positivity mate.


----------



## Kozwoz (Jun 26, 2022)

I find it absolutely astonishing we’re on an audiophile enthusiasts forum and people on here can’t hear the difference between cheap and high quality DAC’s, amplifiers and headphones costing a few hundred dollars and more. It’s mind boggling.

Go paint your house red and call it green... These comments might be viewed offensive but no more offensive to the people that spend countless hours on research and developments trying to make these products sound better.


----------



## helloh3adfi

Kozwoz said:


> Go paint your house red and call it green... These comments might be viewed offensive but no more offensive to the people that spend countless hours on research and developments trying to make these products sound better.


Thanks to you they earn a fortune. Come on dude. Not everyone is a golden ear like you...


----------



## Sam Spade

Kozwoz said:


> I find it absolutely astonishing we’re on an audiophile enthusiasts forum and people on here can’t hear the difference between cheap and high quality DAC’s, amplifiers and headphones costing a few hundred dollars and more. It’s mind boggling.
> 
> Go paint your house red and call it green... These comments might be viewed offensive but no more offensive to the people that spend countless hours on research and developments trying to make these products sound better.


Do you test equipment using blind testing? If not there's *zero* certainty differences you hear aren't just placebo.


----------



## Slim1970

betula said:


> If you do it smart and buy secondhand the loss is negligible. Even for brand new stuff I hardly ever paid full RRP.
> Loving your positivity mate.


How are you liking the Bryston BHA-1 compared to the Soloist 3XP?


----------



## Kozwoz (Jun 26, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Thanks to you they earn a fortune. Come on dude. Not everyone is a golden ear like you...


This is completely beside the point I’m making and also relative. A group of engineers working on said project for a number years shouldn’t be rewarded for their work? Some companies don’t break even especially when starting off and boutique companies very often make a loss. I’m not pro spending thousands on high end products but doesn’t mean I can’t objectively hear a difference. The Burson 3XP is an expensive amp that does sound different to cheaper amps whether your untrained ears can hear it or not and to say otherwise isn’t adding much to conversation and a disservice to the makers. I also don’t need golden ears to hear that it’s a Class A amp, incredibly dynamic and powerful with a unique sound signature. In the same vein cheaper DAC’s absolutely do sound different to expensive ones. 

Everyone is entitled to their subjective experiences but we’re on an audiophile enthusiasts forum. If you’re going to tell me your Apple dongle sounds the same as a good setup I can’t take you seriously. People should educate themselves, actively listening and enjoying their music of course, taking the time to understand how their equipment is impacting the sound and let’s have an intellectual conversation about it.


----------



## helloh3adfi (Jun 26, 2022)

Kozwoz said:


> This is completely beside the point I’m making and also relative. A group of engineers working on said project for a number years shouldn’t be rewarded for their work?


Unfortunately I have to tell you that many hard working people don't get rewarded. But hey, aren't some poor Chinese people also working hard to make good audio equipment? Shouldn't they also be rewarded for their work? Why you call those China products (some mentioned Topping devices) cheap? I'd rather call them more affordable as "cheap" sounds just cheap.



Kozwoz said:


> If you’re going to tell me your Apple dongle sounds the same as a good setup I can’t take you seriously.


Oh gawd how dare I come to the Burson thread when I only use an imaginary Apple dongle together with my Hifiman cans?! What sin have I committed to make my ears bleed so much? /jk


Spoiler



fyi I also own a Burson amp and it's good


----------



## NickT23

Kozwoz said:


> I find it absolutely astonishing we’re on an audiophile enthusiasts forum and people on here can’t hear the difference between cheap and high quality DAC’s, amplifiers and headphones costing a few hundred dollars and more. It’s mind boggling.
> 
> Go paint your house red and call it green... These comments might be viewed offensive but no more offensive to the people that spend countless hours on research and developments trying to make these products sound better.


hey, nothing offensive about it. Interesting analogy. By the way, for headphones, of course people who hear difference, audiophile enthusiasts or not.


----------



## betula

Slim1970 said:


> How are you liking the Bryston BHA-1 compared to the Soloist 3XP?


I am loving it. It is simply next level compared to the 3XP and that is already a good amp. 
The 3XP is a little warmer, and does that 'analogue' sound well, but when it comes to technicalities, can't compete with the Bryston. Not even with SuperCharger in headphone power amp mode. 
The Bryston's resolving capabilities are just nuts. The sound is more of a reference sound, more neutral. It is also extremely tight, fast and dynamic. It easily brings out details that were masked on the 3XP. Never heard my Elite's bass so tight and punchy.
I do not want to derail this thread though, so if you are interested in more impressions, let me direct you to my posts in the Bryston thread on page 157.


----------



## Kozwoz (Jun 26, 2022)

helloh3adfi said:


> Unfortunately I have to tell you that many hard working people don't get rewarded. But hey, aren't some poor Chinese people also working hard to make good audio equipment? Shouldn't they also be rewarded for their work? Why you call those China products (some mentioned Topping devices) cheap? I'd rather call them more affordable as "cheap" sounds just cheap.
> 
> 
> Oh gawd how dare I come to the Burson thread when I only use an imaginary Apple dongle together with my Hifiman cans?! What sin have I committed to make my ears bleed so much? /jk
> ...


Apologies, I agree with you. Really I meant cheap relative to expensive or absurdly expensive.

I also don’t believe you need to pay a lot especially now more than ever for good performance. You can have a great setup for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## NickT23

Hi so any dac recommendation for me ? Some say Qutest but I dont feel like going for Chord due to single ended. I want to maximize the Soloisist 3xp potential. Still deciding... Or maybe everybody favourite classic 'Toping D90SE'. Kinda want mqa though.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Jun 27, 2022)

NickT23 said:


> Hi so any dac recommendation for me ? Some say Qutest but I dont feel like going for Chord due to single ended. I want to maximize the Soloisist 3xp potential. Still deciding... Or maybe everybody favourite classic 'Toping D90SE'. Kinda want mqa though.


I have read a lot that the Soloist 3XP benefits a lot from a fully balanced DAC, specially if the DAC can output more than the average 4V via XLR. Therefore +1 for the D90SE. Just my opinion, but I think the Soloist needs a well resolving and detailed DAC and not a Multibit or R2R, but this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Sam Spade

NickT23 said:


> Hi so any dac recommendation for me ? Some say Qutest but I dont feel like going for Chord due to single ended. I want to maximize the Soloisist 3xp potential. Still deciding... Or maybe everybody favourite classic 'Toping D90SE'. Kinda want mqa though.


I have a Conductor 3x which is balanced, and a Sparkos Aries driving LCD4 and LCDxc. The Qutest is sublime feeding these. I have a Mojo 2 that is outstanding too. I'd make a decision based on best sound quality, not connection method. Balanced doesn't improve SQ anyway.


----------



## NickT23

Sam Spade said:


> I have a Conductor 3x which is balanced, and a Sparkos Aries driving LCD4 and LCDxc. The Qutest is sublime feeding these. I have a Mojo 2 that is outstanding too. I'd make a decision based on best sound quality, not connection method. Balanced doesn't improve SQ anyway.


Yes apart from Qutest. I cannot hear the difference between Qutest and other cheaper dacs but nevermind. "Sparkos Aries, LCD4, LCDXC, holy crap. Not enough money. As for Qutest, am not sure. I will try to look for mqa dac for now.


----------



## Sam Spade

NickT23 said:


> Yes apart from Qutest. I cannot hear the difference between Qutest and other cheaper dacs but nevermind. "Sparkos Aries, LCD4, LCDXC, holy crap. Not enough money. As for Qutest, am not sure. I will try to look for mqa dac for now.


I started buying hifi in 1984 after I won a Phillips CD104. Which I wish I'd kept. Ive sold top end hifi too. I have LCD3s as well but I need to sell those......  it is all down to practicality, Burson in the lounge/TV room, Sparkos in the home office/sewing room. So wherever the wife is I can find somewhere else to listen. The closed LCDxc are great at work and on public transport.


----------



## NickT23

Sam Spade said:


> I started buying hifi in 1984 after I won a Phillips CD104. Which I wish I'd kept. Ive sold top end hifi too. I have LCD3s as well but I need to sell those......  it is all down to practicality, Burson in the lounge/TV room, Sparkos in the home office/sewing room. So wherever the wife is I can find somewhere else to listen. The closed LCDxc are great at work and on public transport.


holy crap you have a wife as well. So meaning you start slowly and work your way up top ? By the way more importantly and stick with the thread, why Qutest over Composer ? Reading some impression here and there.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

NickT23 said:


> holy crap you have a wife as well. So meaning you start slowly and work your way up top ? By the way more importantly and stick with the thread, why Qutest over Composer ? Reading some impression here and there.


At the end, you have to get your own experience. Just test several devices and decide for yourself which one you enjoy the most.


----------



## NickT23

Terr0rSandmann said:


> At the end, you have to get your own experience. Just test several devices and decide for yourself which one you enjoy the most.


No place to try.... so try luck and take risk.


----------



## Sam Spade

NickT23 said:


> holy crap you have a wife as well. So meaning you start slowly and work your way up top ? By the way more importantly and stick with the thread, why Qutest over Composer ? Reading some impression here and there.


Yes it's been a journey over 35 years. I have a Marantz CD80, PM80 and Dynaudio Image 1 bookshelf speakers that I bought new in the '90s and are still awesome, all on my office desk now. And my main system, I have Dalisuite towers, Rotel RB1080 power amp, musical fidelity nuvista valve preamp, Cambridge Audio 840C and CA bluray. Most of that was 2nd hand and bought gradually. Buy good stuff one piece at a time.


----------



## NickT23

Sam Spade said:


> Yes it's been a journey over 35 years. I have a Marantz CD80, PM80 and Dynaudio Image 1 bookshelf speakers that I bought new in the '90s and are still awesome, all on my office desk now. And my main system, I have Dalisuite towers, Rotel RB1080 power amp, musical fidelity nuvista valve preamp, Cambridge Audio 840C and CA bluray. Most of that was 2nd hand and bought gradually. Buy good stuff one piece at a time.


I only started at 2003 and still at a very low realm. I guess its all about luck. Have you tried Composer with Soloist before ?


----------



## Sam Spade

NickT23 said:


> holy crap you have a wife as well. So meaning you start slowly and work your way up top ? By the way more importantly and stick with the thread, why Qutest over Composer ? Reading some impression here and there.


Re Qutest vs Composer.  The Burson DAC/Amps are awesome.  Well, my Conductor 3x is awesome. The Qutest improves it, but it is a very small improvement. Blind test I'm not sure many people would pick it. The Burson gear is outstanding performance and value. Their inbuilt DACs are great. I love my Qutest as well, and my MOJO 2 is a remarkable piece of kit. BUT The current hysteria around DACs isn't justified. Especially when if we started looking at some of the pro gear like the Behringer Ultramatch Pro which I believe would smash most of the Audiophile gear out there.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

NickT23 said:


> I only started at 2003 and still at a very low realm. I guess its all about luck. Have you tried Composer with Soloist before ?


I tested Soloist + Composer vs. Soloist + D90Se and I enjoyed the Topping more. Beside half the price and the MQA support.


----------



## Slade01

NickT23 said:


> As for Qutest, am not sure. I will try to look for mqa dac for now.


If you are looking for a dac that will support MQA, that will definitely limit your choices for a DAC.  I could be mistaken, but I think neither the Conductor nor the Qutest support MQA.  The Topping definitely D90SE does.  Other options are probably iFi Audio Zen Dac, the SMSL SU-9 and the Gustard X18/X26 are the ones off the top my head.


----------



## NickT23

Terr0rSandmann said:


> I tested Soloist + Composer vs. Soloist + D90Se and I enjoyed the Topping more. Beside half the price and the MQA support.


Noted, why do you think you prefer D90SE over Composer ? People reporting D90 is lifeless... this is a direct quote from Burson themselves via email.


----------



## NickT23

Slade01 said:


> If you are looking for a dac that will support MQA, that will definitely limit your choices for a DAC.  I could be mistaken, but I think neither the Conductor nor the Qutest support MQA.  The Topping definitely D90SE does.  Other options are probably iFi Audio Zen Dac, the SMSL SU-9 and the Gustard X18/X26 are the ones off the top my head.


Yea definitely. I wonder whats the difference between SMSL SU-9, D90SE and Gustard X18/X26 subjectively. Not many r2r mqa.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

NickT23 said:


> Noted, why do you think you prefer D90SE over Composer ? People reporting D90 is lifeless... this is a direct quote from Burson themselves via email.


It depends on the headphone and amp. I think it pairs really well with the Soloist 3XP and HE1000V2. I agree that A90 + D90SE is to boring and „lifeless“.


----------



## haasaaroni

NickT23 said:


> Noted, why do you think you prefer D90SE over Composer ? People reporting D90 is lifeless... this is a direct quote from Burson themselves via email.


I’m really loving the Gungnir Multibit in general, with all the amps I own. It pairs well with both my 3XP and THR-1, adding some warmth and punch to the sound of the 3XP, which is a bit soft in comparison to the THR-1. It also helps widen and deepen the soundstage of the amp, which I found a little too narrow with my Bifrost 2. I’m basically just a huge fan of what Schiit does with their DACs.


----------



## NickT23

haasaaroni said:


> I’m really loving the Gungnir Multibit in general, with all the amps I own. It pairs well with both my 3XP and THR-1, adding some warmth and punch to the sound of the 3XP, which is a bit soft in comparison to the THR-1. It also helps widen and deepen the soundstage of the amp, which I found a little too narrow with my Bifrost 2. I’m basically just a huge fan of what Schiit does with their DACs.


What does Schiit do ? Add more warmth ? Does it make Soloist 3xp warmer ?


----------



## haasaaroni

NickT23 said:


> What does Schiit do ? Add more warmth ? Does it make Soloist 3xp warmer ?


I’ve mostly only owned Schiit DACs, but I compared my old BF2 to a Topping D90, and found the BF2 to have less top-end detail but much more dimensionality and layering to the sound. The Gumby gave that resolution (and tons of soundstage) back, while making the sound smoother and more organic sounding. The bass is also punchier, which is a trait of most Schiit DACs that I just love. Especially compared to other R2R DACs, which make the 3XP sound a little too soft and rounded for my liking.

I know that’s not very specific, but it’s the best I can do after a long day of teaching lol


----------



## Ceora

Really enjoying listening to my FiiO FA7 in-ear headphones with the Soloist 3XP.  My over ear Elites are for sale and boxed up so tried the FA7s, I think for the first time.  Before just with my L&P W2 dongle DAC/Amp.  Definitely a big step up with Pontus 2/Soloist 3XP.


----------



## mRaaghava

Hi. My headphones are Clear, Ananda & Arya Stealth. Considering Soloist 3xp as an amp. Which DAC do you suggest, that’s better pair for my headphones? Present choices are Bifrost 2, Musician Pegasus, Gungnir MB. Anything else is also welcome.


----------



## Sam Spade

mRaaghava said:


> Hi. My headphones are Clear, Ananda & Arya Stealth. Considering Soloist 3xp as an amp. Which DAC do you suggest, that’s better pair for my headphones? Present choices are Bifrost 2, Musician Pegasus, Gungnir MB. Anything else is also welcome.


Chord Qutest is sublime. Chord Mojo 2 is excellent too, cheaper, and you can use it portable and in a car.


----------



## mRaaghava

Sam Spade said:


> Chord Qutest is sublime. Chord Mojo 2 is excellent too, cheaper, and you can use it portable and in a car.


I didn’t get to like Mojo 2 at all.


----------



## Sam Spade

mRaaghava said:


> I didn’t get to like Mojo 2 at all.


You didn't like it? Tell me why?


----------



## mRaaghava

Sam Spade said:


> You didn't like it? Tell me why?


It’s sound signature is not for me. To be honest, couldn’t tolerate it for more than 3-4 songs. Tried it with Campfire Ara and Holocene. Sounded shrill to me. I think Chord sound signature is not for me. Though I never heard their models which are above Mojo 2.


----------



## NickT23

Ceora said:


> Really enjoying listening to my FiiO FA7 in-ear headphones with the Soloist 3XP.  My over ear Elites are for sale and boxed up so tried the FA7s, I think for the first time.  Before just with my L&P W2 dongle DAC/Amp.  Definitely a big step up with Pontus 2/Soloist 3XP.


Hi any noise detected with Soloist 3XP ?


----------



## Ceora

I hear a completely silent background with my IEMs and the Elites.


----------



## NickT23

Ceora said:


> I hear a completely silent background with my IEMs and the Elites.


I have only one IEM for testing with the 3XP. Worth the shot. I hope I dont fry them.


----------



## Ceora

I have just one IEM also, FiiO FA7, not sure their specs, but work great.


----------



## Zielarz

Lifeless it’s a bit harsh when we are talking about D90 IMO. I have D90 with AKM chip non MQA at my desktop setup. I was considering Qutest, but the math wasn’t right for me - almost two times the price for less connectivity options, no Bluetooth, no remote, quieter sound, no pre-amp. Not all of that is good (in D90 at least) or needed in DAC but it is nice that D90 has that for much less money. After some time I had still in the back of my head opinion of some people that Qutest is better, more musical and lifelike. I bought one and I was surprised that for the most part they sounded very similar. The biggest (which honestly is small) difference for me is that D90 is a bit sharper, like the sounds are more defined at the edges. Sure, when I try to make more detailed comparisons I can find some other differences but it’s not the way to enjoy the music. 

For almost one year D90 and Qutest are plugged to Soloist 3xp. I mostly listen music through Burson with Topping. I think that Soloist with D90 is a bit more detailed and clearer. Definitely not lifeless at least with LCD-4 and LCD-5 (I love new Audeze on Soloist, the bass is just right - at Cayin HA-300 I feel it could be a bit punchier and fuller). Also Because of higher output of D90 with Abyss 1266 TC Soloist has a headroom. With Qutest I was too often at the 90-100 volume and I’m not listening loud. 

Sure D90 is not as lifelike as R2R DAC’s (like Holo May) but Qutest also isn’t. I’m not saying that Qutest is bad. I like the form factor of it, even it quirky design. I just can’t recommend it with ease.


----------



## betula

Zielarz said:


> With Qutest I was too often at the 90-100 volume and I’m not listening loud.


Even if you change the output level on the Qutest to 3V and the amp in high gain? That is interesting...


----------



## Zielarz

Yes, I always use Qutest at highest output. I think it’s a RCA vs XLR thing where balanced has higher output. 1266 with Soloist and D90 is around 60 usually. I think that on Cayin the difference is not this big though, but it’s a different amp and tubes.


----------



## wazzupi

my burson soloist 3 generates a noise(maybe ground ?!?!) but when i put my hand on the case all noise is gone. the noise is so faint that it is bearable but I was hoping someone could help help me find a solution ?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Not a real „Soloist“ topic, but I exchanged my DE90SE with a X18.
X18 looks better, has a volumen wheel, better display, has a better quality, better feets and is cheaper.
But I can not hear any difference. I can recommend this pairing 😊


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Has anyone of you tested/used the Soloist as pre-amp for active speakers? And to be even more precise, have you compared the pre-amp performence against some other headphone amps with pre-amp functionality?


----------



## Atriya (Jul 18, 2022)

Aquileolus said:


> Hi folks, wondering when you guys use Soloist, do you prefer a higher gain with lower volume or lower gain with higher volume? I previously always use medium gain with lower volume with my Focal Clear, but recently I tried the power amp mode in low gain (can't do medium gain otherwise too loud), and I found a significant improvement, that make me start thinking maybe I should use low gain with maximum volume when I'm not using power amp mode?



What kind of improvement did you find in low gain power amp mode?

Does anyone know what the actual gain ratios for the Soloist are, in low, medium, and high gain modes? For example, is the "low" setting the same as "unity gain", where if I have a 3V input from my DAC, it (the gain stage) outputs 3V?

Or is it perhaps less than unity gain, effectively attenuating the signal from my DAC?


----------



## BMGRO

Not sure if anyone has had that issue before but wanted to share my two cents on the latest warranty replacement I got for the 3X. Bought it sometime after it's launch in 2020. Couple of months ago it started making a weird buzzing noise that was inherent to the PCB. It didn't introduce static into the actual outputs but the device itself was emitting the noise. Placing it on mute made the sound pause along with the LED screen flashes.

I contacted Burson support about it and after a bit of back and forth (had to send them a video recording to really get the message across) they advised the front PCB with LED screen was the one at fault. They sent me a replacement PCB + screen from the main factory in China. 

Since it is sent from China, had to first settle duty + tax on arrival in the EU which held me up a bit more. Replacement was really easy. One thing of note is the rotary encoder that the new PCB came in was a linear one and not a step-in one which was a bit annoying. 

Long story short, after fitting the replacement in (about 10 minutes of work to disassemble/assemble) the annoying sound was gone and the noise floor was ever so slightly lower than what it was before.

Overall, I am happy with the support, especially considering it is international support and wanted to share in case anyone else has had this issue before.

Cheers!


----------



## BMGRO

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Has anyone of you tested/used the Soloist as pre-amp for active speakers? And to be even more precise, have you compared the pre-amp performence against some other headphone amps with pre-amp functionality?


I tried it with my Klipsch The Fives and loved the way they sounded. Not too big of a difference but certainly noticeable. Speakers I have are warm and definitely not neutral if the DSP setting for bass compensation is on but the amp did make the sound cleaner. Compared it with my old HD-DAC1 prior to selling it. Have to say the Burson performed better but I had the ADI-2 as DAC hooked to the Burson whereas I used the internal DAC chip on the Marantz so not sure it is a very good comparison. I also compared the tube amp I have as a preamp to my monitors. I would say it sounded best from the tubes but I am very partial to the sound they produce. Used a Cayin HA-1A MK2 as the preamp. Tubes are not stock on it. Using Amperex Bugle Boys both on the 12AU7 and EL84 slots.


----------



## haasaaroni

Ok y’all, comparison time!

I had the pleasure of owning the Burson Soloist 3XP and Kinki THR-1 at the same time (just sold the 3XP), and I thought I’d share my findings of these two amazing amps.

First of all, my setup. I went balanced into the 3XP from the Gumby and single ended into the THR-1 (both of which were warmed up with tons of time to burn in). I did this because while I couldn’t seem to hear a difference between inputs in the THR-1 (it’s a single ended amp), I heard a noticeable improvement going balanced into the 3XP. The Gumby is said to have a better sound out of the balanced out anyway, so I figured I would have both amps sounding their best. I used the Arya through the balanced outputs of both amps, and the Verite Open single ended. I’ll explain more why later.

So first, I’ll share my findings with the Arya. I went balanced because the THR-1 has an unusually high output impedance of around 51 ohms balanced and 100 ohms single ended (according to the soundstage network measurements), so 50 is where the Arya easily sounds it’s best between the two. I found the sound to be overall very layered, with extremely impactful bass, and a very smooth and euphonic sound. This has its benefits and it’s detriments. I don’t hear the same level of detail I hear with the 3XP, nor the blackness of background, but instead I’m treated to a very cohesive and engaging musical experience. The soundstage is a very nice size, and voices sound very alive and forward in the mix. The 3XP, on the other hand, gave the Arya Stealth a super clean and natural sound, with tons of presence in midrange instruments. It’s as if you can really hear the body of each note being played. One track I listened to was “Hold On” by Tom Waits. The left ear has a guitar playing a strumming pattern that you can feel as well as hear on the 3XP. It’s definitely closer to the ear, but it’s alive and solid in its presentation, whereas the THR-1 gives it more distance and smears over some of the fine details of it. It’s part of the musical landscape, not an attraction. I’d say that things that sound thin and super-delineated with the 3XP have a more weighty, blurry, and euphoric sound with the THR-1. The same was true for “Time” by Hans Zimmer. With the 3XP, each instrument was the focus, held in a smaller stage but with much greater precision and body. The THR-1 had more bass (too much bass for this track in fact) and more stage, but it presented everything a little more as a whole and not a collection of instruments. I’ll say that the 3XP was more thrilling in this track, but bigger, and more smooth and laid back with the THR-1.

Things remain largely the same with the VO, with the caveat that the VO is now using the 100-ohm output single ended from the THR-1, which matches its damping factor much better than the near 0 output impedance of the 3XP. So the sound with the VO is a little dull and subdued with the 3XP. Overall it still retains that squeaky clean, natural sound, but it’s just a little dark, and soft. The THR-1 brought voices to life in the VO, in a way I hadn’t heard from them before. It’s really shown me the importance of impedance matching. The same things were true: the THR-1 had a bigger stage, more layered sound, more impactful bass, and a more cohesive overall picture. Listening to Mark Knopfler’s “Laughs and Jokes and Drinks and Smokes,” the voice was clearer and more present with the THR-1, but with the 3XP, instruments, while being a bit darker, had that same sense of body and solidity as they with with the Arya. I enjoyed the presentation of the THR-1 more. It just gave the VO’s more vibrancy and openness. It also gave the VO’s their characteristic 3D sound I kept hearing about, with tons of bass punch and presence.

I’m the end I’m actually selling both, because I found the Ampsandsound Forge to do everything both of these do, but better, and with two different output impedance options. But I can summarize my findings like this…I’d go with the THR-1 for great (not exceptional) detail, big bass presence, wide open and layered soundstage, and the option for higher impedance headphones to get some magic without having to use tubes. I’d get the 3XP for that clean, detailed, studio like sound, with a thinner, more accurate representation of instruments that have more body and presence. They trade blows, and cost about the same, but with very different sounds. In the end, I didn’t notice any loss of detail with the THR-1 until I put it side by side with the 3XP, and didn’t notice the 3XP was missing any bass impact or space until I heard the THR-1, so really you can’t go wrong with either!


----------



## BudKine

I’m selling my Soloist 3X Performance. I’m listing it here, but I’d also like suggestions of some other free audio websites so that I can maximize exposure.


----------



## Helderfb

burson 3xp shutting down by itself. Anyone had this problem? It happens when I'm listening to a phone, it suddenly turns off and on by itself, as if there was a power failure. I use Burson 3XP + Composer


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Helderfb said:


> burson 3xp shutting down by itself. Anyone had this problem? It happens when I'm listening to a phone, it suddenly turns off and on by itself, as if there was a power failure. I use Burson 3XP + Composer


Is it getting to hot? I do not have problems even with several hours playtime at 30C room temperature, but maybe it could be a problem like that?
Or have you tried a different charging circuit at home? Maybe there are to may devices using the same one? 
Composer and Soloist are using the same 3A charger, you could also try to exchange the 2 and check if it still happens with the soloist


----------



## Helderfb (Aug 3, 2022)

Terr0rSandmann said:


> Está ficando quente? Eu não tenho problemas mesmo com várias horas de reprodução em temperatura ambiente de 30C, mas talvez possa ser um problema assim?
> Ou você tentou um circuito de carregamento diferente em casa? Muitos dispositivos usando o mesmo talvez?
> Compositor e Solista estão usando o mesmo carregador 3A, você também pode tentar trocar os 2 e verificar se ainda acontece com o solista


Os desligamentos ocorrem principalmente no início, depois que aquece não ocorre. Ele desliga com a fonte normal, desliga com o supercharger. Liguei na tomada e desligou novamente. O sinal de áudio vem do computador via USB para o compositor e do compositor via XLR para o Solista 3xp.
Vou continuar os testes, vou torná-lo o mais puro possível e emparelhá-lo com outro DAC...


----------



## gibby (Aug 20, 2022)

.


----------



## Andyb90

Hi all,

I'm thinking about getting a Chord Qutest DAC and the Burson Soloist 3x. Hopefully someone can help me with a few questions below.

How warm or hot does the Soloist normally run?
Does anyone use the remote for volume control, does it work well or have you experienced any issues with it?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Andyb90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a Chord Qutest DAC and the Burson Soloist 3x. Hopefully someone can help me with a few questions below.
> 
> ...


Even on hot summer days (30C room temp) it does not get to hot even with 12 hours of play time. Yes, it is class A and is hot, but it never shuts down.


----------



## Zielarz

My experience is that it's getting hot and rather quickly. I recall touching it and I quickly needed to take my hand back. So it was more then 50'C (I'm home barista and usually when the milk pot is too hot to put hand on it's about 50-55'C). After about 5 minutes from switching it on it's already warm. For comparison I just bought Enleum Amp-23R and it's slowly getting hot to the point that I can still lay my hand on it (after two hours). But I must say that in summer I have 28-32'C in room (attic). Enleum in shop where the air conditioner was on was slightly warm. So I suppose that it depends on your room temperature.

Remote is fine. I don't like it's buttons to be so loose (like you can make rattler out of it) but it is ok for usage.

I have both the Qutest and Soloist 3x and it's nice paring. Still I prefer Topping D90 (AKM) because it's a bit more punchy, sharper and on XLR Soloist has more headroom for more demanding cans.


----------



## gibby

I bought an open box Soloist 3XP and it was pretty hot.  It was defective and sounded horrible, but luckily the vendor allowed me to send it back for a refund.  I don't think I want to try it again, so moving on to something different and the search continues.


----------



## BudKine

I have a question. Where do you get the XLR to RCA connectors to utilize the balanced output? I read the manual and they recommend using ONLY Burson connectors, but the unit does not come with it. I looked on the Burson site and their dealers and NO one has them for sale. 

I was going to order some Nuetrix connectors but am now having reservations. Burson claims using other connectors can damage the OP amps.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Turkeysaurus

I emailed Burson and they were able to send me an invoice link to make the purchase for the adapters. I'm not sure why they don't have them listed on their site.


----------



## Sam Spade

gibby said:


> I bought an open box Soloist 3XP and it was pretty hot.  It was defective and sounded horrible, but luckily the vendor allowed me to send it back for a refund.  I don't think I want to try it again, so moving on to something different and the search continues.


I don't know where you are and what suppliers are near you but Burson provide excellent customer service and I have a Conductor 3x and it is stellar. Have you had a listen to an operating burson headamp? It's worth a try, I really think they are good value price vs performance too. I have a Sparkos Aries too. Can highly recommend the product and the company.


----------



## David222

wazzupi said:


> my burson soloist 3 generates a noise(maybe ground ?!?!) but when i put my hand on the case all noise is gone. the noise is so faint that it is bearable but I was hoping someone could help help me find a solution ?



Are you streaming music from a transport ?  Have a router nearby the AMP ?


----------



## David222

gibby said:


> I bought an open box Soloist 3XP and it was pretty hot.  It was defective and sounded horrible, but luckily the vendor allowed me to send it back for a refund.  I don't think I want to try it again, so moving on to something different and the search continues.



Did you purchase from an authorized Burson dealer ?  Sounds like you got a dishonest dealer more so than a Burson issue?


----------



## wazzupi

David222 said:


> Are you streaming music from a transport ?  Have a router nearby the AMP ?


No to both but it's only when I make physical contact anyways....


----------



## ekjellgren

Did I dream this, or was the volume control wheel clicky before? I just connected a pair of headphones through 3,5mm (usually only use XLR), and suddenly the volume control wheel has no clicks when I turn it!!??


----------



## emorrison33

ekjellgren said:


> Did I dream this, or was the volume control wheel clicky before? I just connected a pair of headphones through 3,5mm (usually only use XLR), and suddenly the volume control wheel has no clicks when I turn it!!??


Mine never clicks either balanced or single ended.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Usually it "clicks" a little bit for each minor step


----------



## Turkeysaurus

There is a small tactile bump on every step on my amp.


----------



## emorrison33

Turkeysaurus said:


> There is a small tactile bump on every step on my amp.


I'll have to agree.  A tactile bump, but I do not hear any clicking sound.


----------



## alavenue

Looking for opamp to add a lot of wamth and thickness. Any ideas? 

I actually have the timekeeper 3i / smsl400 paired with a susvara. Want a little more weight on the vocals. I'm not sure how much difference an opamp can make but I thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

V6 classics are a bit smoother and warmer comparded to the standard V6 vivids.


----------



## sawindra

alavenue said:


> Looking for opamp to add a lot of wamth and thickness. Any ideas?
> 
> I actually have the timekeeper 3i / smsl400 paired with a susvara. Want a little more weight on the vocals. I'm not sure how much difference an opamp can make but I thought I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## alavenue

I tried switching two v6 with two classic Opamp and have had an issue with one channel not working. I'm assuming one of them is faulty but has anyone had this issue? 

They were installed correctly and I used an air dister on the female end and the opamps and still having the same issue


----------



## sawindra

alavenue said:


> I tried switching two v6 with two classic Opamp and have had an issue with one channel not working. I'm assuming one of them is faulty but has anyone had this issue?
> 
> They were installed correctly and I used an air dister on the female end and the opamps and still having the same issue




Does your unit work switching back to vivids?


----------



## alavenue

sawindra said:


> Does your unit work switching back to vivids?


Ya they do


----------



## sawindra

alavenue said:


> Ya they do


then you should get a replacement for faulty classic opamp


----------



## Helderfb

Good morning... Is there any way I can use soloist 3xp to power 60W passive boxes? Through this cable.


----------



## jclyle (Oct 9, 2022)

How does the 3XP perform with Grados? Any hiss when using low gain?


----------



## TheMiddleSky

jclyle said:


> How does the 3XP perform with Grados? Any hiss when using low gain?


No hiss on RS1x and Hemp. For the price and as SS amp, I think it's really hard to beat.


----------



## RobWilde

If anyone's looking for specifically this, I've found the GT works very well with Meze, both Empyrean and Elite, but I do like a class A sound.


----------



## blackdragon87

Have one for trade please pm if interested


----------



## borkenarrou (Oct 25, 2022)

Is the Soloist 3xp universal voltage or fixed US 110 volt, i got a deal and want to ship to my country has 230 standard voltage. Same question about the SuperCharger 5A.


----------



## emorrison33

TheMiddleSky said:


> No hiss on RS1x and Hemp. For the price and as SS amp, I think it's really hard to beat.


I concur. No hiss on the RS2e, Hemp, GS1000e and 325x.  On low gain and the middle gain (if memory serves me).  Never tried high gain with the Grado's.  I rarely use the Burson with the Grado headphones though, so grain of salt and all that.


----------



## borkenarrou

Anyone with the HE1000v2, does the Soloist 3xp make the soundstage of the HEKv2 significantly smaller for which it is known for, if yes can an addition of an R2R DAC like Denafrips Aries II help with that.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Oct 30, 2022)

I am a HE1000v2 + Soloist 3XP user, but I can not confirm that the Soloist makes the soundstage smaller. More the opposite … it is some kind of 270 degrees presentation of the sound around the head. I really like that.
I do not prefer smoother DACs like most R2R DACs are. I prefer a DAC like D90SE or X18 or other DACs with a high dynamic range and high resolution.


----------



## tameral (Nov 14, 2022)

Utopia + Burson 3xp Soloist?  How is this pairing?  Or should I be looking in to changing my amp when I get a Utopia.

I mean with respect to whether the headphone is overpowered, there is any hiss on medium gain, and also the fact that the soloist seems to emphasize the treble a bit, albeit smoothly

(There is nothing on the internet about this pairing that I can find, so thought I would try and ask.  TIA)


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Nov 16, 2022)

tameral said:


> Utopia + Burson 3xp Soloist?  How is this pairing?  Or should I be looking in to changing my amp when I get a Utopia.
> 
> (There is nothing on the internet about this pairing that I can find, so thought I would try and ask.  TIA)


What do you want to hear from us? You have to enjoy your audio chain and not we.
Some are loving their Utopia on a pure neutral and flat amp. Others just love the Utopia just with OTL tube amps. Others „hate“ the Utopia, does not matter the amp.


----------



## InquisitiveLogic

Quick question guys --- 

Is there a sound difference between the Soloist 3XP and Conductor 3XP? 
or how good a unit Conductor 3XP is being all in one or better go for a individual Soloist 3XP with a DAC to enjoy the signature sound?


----------



## borkenarrou

Soloist 3XP is more powerful @ 8W vs 3W in the Conductor 3XP, this will affect the sound quality of harder to drive headphones.


----------



## InquisitiveLogic

borkenarrou said:


> Soloist 3XP is more powerful @ 8W vs 3W in the Conductor 3XP, this will affect the sound quality of harder to drive headphones.


Hmmm... I understand what you mean to say but I also understand the addage that more power does not mean a better sound (I mean kind of. Never liked the A90 or the A90D)

For context here, I am looking at a  pairing with the HEKV2 and Edition XS and some dynamics like the Focal MG and TH900.

Features excluding between the two, if there is then how much of a difference there is, between the Conductor 3XP and Soloist 3XP and that is in context to sound exclusively .


----------



## ld100

Has anyone compared Burson Soloist 3X with Mytek Liberty II AAA amp? Can't decide between the two... Any info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sawindra

ld100 said:


> Has anyone compared Burson Soloist 3X with Mytek Liberty II AAA amp? Can't decide between the two... Any info will be greatly appreciated.



depends...Mytek focuses on precision, transparacy and flat frequency response. Burson is more tilted towards musicality, the V-curve sound ( with the vivid 6s)


----------



## ld100

sawindra said:


> depends...Mytek focuses on precision, transparacy and flat frequency response. Burson is more tilted towards musicality, the V-curve sound ( with the vivid 6s)



Have you tried both?


----------



## InquisitiveLogic

Guys, what would be a good match with the Soloist 3XP, the Gustard X18 or the SMSL VMV D1se?

Giving weightage to a smooth musical airy soundstage.

Or if none of the two DACs will fill in the bill, then what other DAC would be a good choice?


----------



## Hotdoggn

InquisitiveLogic said:


> Guys, what would be a good match with the Soloist 3XP, the Gustard X18 or the SMSL VMV D1se?
> 
> Giving weightage to a smooth musical airy soundstage.
> 
> Or if none of the two DACs will fill in the bill, then what other DAC would be a good choice?


If smoothness, musicality, and stage is what you're after, have you considered the Bifrost 2/64?


----------



## sawindra

ld100 said:


> Have you tried both?



I own LII/THX combo for work desk, with LCD-5 now. For playback, Audinirvana with Goodhertz canopener as plugin ( much better and flexible than the built in crossfeed matrix)


----------



## InquisitiveLogic

Hotdoggn said:


> If smoothness, musicality, and stage is what you're after, have you considered the Bifrost 2/64?


I do have the Bifrost 2/64 in consideration but its not my first choice atm as I have already gone too far with my intended budget that I was wanting to spend initially while building the system. 

Currently with the Hifiman EF400, I love it for its musicality, but upgrading to the Soloist for want of that commanding richness and slam and hard hitting heavy dynamics, which the EF400 kind of lacks a bit, especially for genres like EDM or Electronic Ambient or Trip hop or may be in general when listening to drums and strings. 
Hence shortlisted these two DACs considering my budget atm. 

If Bifrost 2/64 fills the bill, may be I search some old pants in my closet for the extra bucks and get it!

But can you tell, if the Bifrost 2/64 gives that holographic airy 3D kind of stage with the Soloist 3XP (main cans being HE1000v2)? I read that the BF 2/64 lacks the width but can have a bit more depth. I know its all subjective and each to his ears but what would you say about your ears?


----------



## emorrison33

InquisitiveLogic said:


> Quick question guys ---
> 
> Is there a sound difference between the Soloist 3XP and Conductor 3XP?
> or how good a unit Conductor 3XP is being all in one or better go for a individual Soloist 3XP with a DAC to enjoy the signature sound?


My opinion, based on all the reading I've done on this website, and from personal experience, it's better to get separates rather than all in one.  But that is just a generalization on my part, and I've never compared the Soloist with the Conductor.  I think you'd be happy with either way you go though.  Burson makes some nice products!


----------



## Hotdoggn (Nov 30, 2022)

InquisitiveLogic said:


> I do have the Bifrost 2/64 in consideration but its not my first choice atm as I have already gone too far with my intended budget that I was wanting to spend initially while building the system.
> 
> Currently with the Hifiman EF400, I love it for its musicality, but upgrading to the Soloist for want of that commanding richness and slam and hard hitting heavy dynamics, which the EF400 kind of lacks a bit, especially for genres like EDM or Electronic Ambient or Trip hop or may be in general when listening to drums and strings.
> Hence shortlisted these two DACs considering my budget atm.
> ...



To my ears, I sense that the BF2/64 with Soloist does give a good airy and more holographic presentation, much more than anything in the mid tier range of D/S DACs I had tried before at least. I recently got the Modi+ and tried it out with the 3XP. The difference between it and the BF2 was quite noticeable. The staging was much more narrow from the Modi, and the overall presentation was less smooth than when using the BF2. I haven't had any D/S DACs around in a while, so I can't really compare the staging of the BF2/64 with anything in the more immediate or lower price range.

I don't have the HEKv2, but I do have Arya Stealths on hand. I do feel that the stage opens up and the imaging/instrument separation/layering is much more distinct and separated when I run the Arya through the 3XP <- BF2 stack. It does gain some width, but I sense that the layering gets deeper than the stage widens. 

From my understanding, the R2R DAC in the EF400 ain't a slouch either - I still haven't been able to try it out. Does the EF400 DAC not sound good with the 3XP?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

I have not tested the BF2 or BF2/64 yet, but usually you sacrifice resolution, tightness, precision and detail retrival with such DACs. This can be ok for you, if you already have a hp with a really good resolution detail retrival and if your music does not require this on a really high level, because musicality and long term suitability is more important.
He mentioned EDM etc ... I think such DACs are "to much" for such genres. I still think there is not 1 direction to go and everyone is happy. It really depends on your personal taste, your music genres and your headphone.


----------



## gr4474 (Dec 1, 2022)

I have a Soloist 3Xp arriving tomorrow. Should I leave the unit on all the time, or turn it off when not in use? Also is there any special use advise that is not in the manual?
Edit: I gave up googling, then found some answers after posting. It sounds like turning off daily, or standby mode would be best. I still want to hear some feedback.


----------



## InquisitiveLogic

Hotdoggn said:


> To my ears, I sense that the BF2/64 with Soloist does give a good airy and more holographic presentation, much more than anything in the mid tier range of D/S DACs I had tried before at least. I recently got the Modi+ and tried it out with the 3XP. The difference between it and the BF2 was quite noticeable. The staging was much more narrow from the Modi, and the overall presentation was less smooth than when using the BF2. I haven't had any D/S DACs around in a while, so I can't really compare the staging of the BF2/64 with anything in the more immediate or lower price range.
> 
> I don't have the HEKv2, but I do have Arya Stealths on hand. I do feel that the stage opens up and the imaging/instrument separation/layering is much more distinct and separated when I run the Arya through the 3XP <- BF2 stack. It does gain some width, but I sense that the layering gets deeper than the stage widens.
> 
> From my understanding, the R2R DAC in the EF400 ain't a slouch either - I still haven't been able to try it out. Does the EF400 DAC not sound good with the 3XP?



Thanks for the views on the BF2/64. Makes sense.

The EF400 as a single unit is seriously good performance for the money spent. As I said before, its musical fluid with a nice soundstage (things can go quite far left right with the correct recordings and also has some sense of depth) and good enough resolution. When I paired the EF400 with the A90D (which I did not like the sound of. too dry and sterile and no 'life' in it), I could appreciate a bit more resolution and a bit more slam in dynamics. But sold off the A90D, and now a Soloist 3XP is on the way just to see how much more performance can be squeezed out of the HE100v2..

So I will pair Soloist 3XP with EF400 once I get my hands on it but also want a good alternative DAC as well. Hence looking for options.



Terr0rSandmann said:


> I have not tested the BF2 or BF2/64 yet, but usually you sacrifice resolution, tightness, precision and detail retrival with such DACs. This can be ok for you, if you already have a hp with a really good resolution detail retrival and if your music does not require this on a really high level, because musicality and long term suitability is more important.
> He mentioned EDM etc ... I think such DACs are "to much" for such genres. I still think there is not 1 direction to go and everyone is happy. It really depends on your personal taste, your music genres and your headphone.



Absolutely, there is not one that is the best or work for all solution, its all about the taste.

So you say DACs like BF2, multibit/R2R, sacrifice resolution and tightness and also say that these are 'too much' for genre like EDM - dint get this statement.


----------



## mightytison (Dec 1, 2022)

From Burson's website, the Conductor 3XP is 6W XLR and 3W SE. The soloist is 8W balanced and 4W SE. Just wanted to put this out there. The Conductor is not less than half the power of the Soloist as someone previously stated.


----------



## afilen

Shipped out today, should be there tmrw!

Tracking Number - 1Z57FR490336293313


----------



## ld100

sawindra said:


> I own LII/THX combo for work desk, with LCD-5 now. For playback, Audinirvana with Goodhertz canopener as plugin ( much better and flexible than the built in crossfeed matrix)



Which amp sound do you prefer? Mytek or Burson? I believe Mytek is wider and the low end hits fuller and harder?


----------



## sawindra

LCD-5 with Mytek.  Mid channel is solid. clean clear  correct detailed sound_._

Burson is more versatile _and flexible.



_


----------



## Thetaburn (Dec 5, 2022)

Hello,

I bought a used Soloist 3x yesterday and when I turn on or off the unit there is a moderately loud POP sound if my headphone or active speakers are plugged in.
My only temporary solution is to power on the Soloist and then plug my headphones in. When I am finished, unplug the headphones before powering the Soloist off.

Is this normal, or is this device faulty?

Thanks for the help and advice in advance.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Thetaburn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a used Soloist 3x yesterday and when I turn on or off the unit there is a moderately loud POP sound if my headphone or active speakers are plugged in.
> My only temporary solution is to power on the Soloist and then plug my headphones in. When I am finished, unplug the headphones before powering the Soloist off.
> ...


I did not have that experience with my 3XP. Can't say for others. But I would follow your temporary solution to be safe. 

How do you like the Soloist and HEKV2 pairing?


----------



## Thetaburn

SemiAudiophile said:


> I did not have that experience with my 3XP. Can't say for others. But I would follow your temporary solution to be safe.
> 
> How do you like the Soloist and HEKV2 pairing?


I have spent more time reading the forums troubleshooting rather than listening to the unit.
Will share impressions later.

What amp did you upgrade to?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Thetaburn said:


> I have spent more time reading the forums troubleshooting rather than listening to the unit.
> Will share impressions later.
> 
> What amp did you upgrade to?


I have not upgraded to anything else yet. I felt that the 3XP did bring out the best technical performance from HEKV2 though so far...haven't tried anything else like Violectric or Ferrum yet so...


----------



## gr4474 (Dec 5, 2022)

Thetaburn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a used Soloist 3x yesterday and when I turn on or off the unit there is a moderately loud POP sound if my headphone or active speakers are plugged in.
> My only temporary solution is to power on the Soloist and then plug my headphones in. When I am finished, unplug the headphones before powering the Soloist off.
> ...


It is in the manual to plug in headphones after powering up and before powering on, with no audio playing. Worth a quick read.
Just got mine Saturday:




need to organize cables and the room. I just hacked together that headphone cable after the new tripowin Granvia got a short in one connection. I didn't have the correct paracord sizes. It was really hard dealing with 24awg, and the stupid tiny solder point of the rean 3.5mm connector. (I also need to build speaker cables.)

By the way I strapped a usb fan I had to the power cord of the SMSL to blow on the Burson. It's to loud at low setting so I ordered a variable speed 120mm fan with wall plug. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B092C65F3P/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 5, 2022)

Thetaburn said:


> My only temporary solution is to power on the Soloist and then plug my headphones in. When I am finished, unplug the headphones before powering the Soloist off.


FWIW, this has been my standard procedure with all amps and headphones for years (and with no audio playing, of course). Easy to do and I haven't lost a headphone yet.

And a segue: has anyone heard the new Violectric V220? That and the Soloist are my final candidates for a new amp (purchase contemplated for February after I save a bit), with the Soloist the favorite ATM. The V220 is a couple of hundred USD more than the Soloist, but once you add in the $99 stand (which I intend to buy along with it) and the $300 supercharger (which I know I won't be able to resist within a couple of months of purchase) it actually comes out around a hundred bucks cheaper.


----------



## Thetaburn

Marlowe said:


> FWIW, this has been mu standard procedure with all amps and headphones for years (and with no audio playing, of course). Easy to do and I haven't lost a headphone yet


Guess my Singxer sa1 spoiled me.
As I could never could make my headphones or active speaker pop


----------



## ld100

Thetaburn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a used Soloist 3x yesterday and when I turn on or off the unit there is a moderately loud POP sound if my headphone or active speakers are plugged in.
> My only temporary solution is to power on the Soloist and then plug my headphones in. When I am finished, unplug the headphones before powering the Soloist off.
> ...


I just bought a new one and that sound is loud and annoying. Not liking it at all. Might be going back to a store...


----------



## gr4474

It is strange there is not a built in relay


----------



## Thetaburn

SemiAudiophile said:


> I have not upgraded to anything else yet. I felt that the 3XP did bring out the best technical performance from HEKV2 though so far...haven't tried anything else like Violectric or Ferrum yet so...


Care to share your settings when paired with the Hekv2?
i.e which gain? Bypass mode?
Which op-amps are you using?


I am troubleshooting this issue with the 4 Sonic Imagery Labs op amps that came with the unit.
When all 4 are installed, on low and medium gain - a loud hiss can be heard from my active monitors (making it unusable). On high gain - there is a high-pitched coil whine.
Hopefully, someone with a similar setup can chime in.

The current solution is to use only 2 of the Sonic Imagery Labs Ops and 2 of the Stock Vivid op-amps.

Does anyone know where I can buy a spare case screw as one of the case screws was badly stripped? 
The troubleshooting continues.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Thetaburn said:


> Care to share your settings when paired with the Hekv2?
> i.e which gain? Bypass mode?
> Which op-amps are you using?


Medium gain worked well for me. Not sure what Bypass mode is. I haven't actually checked, but I believe it's the stock Vivids that are installed.


----------



## Thetaburn

ld100 said:


> I just bought a new one and that sound is loud and annoying. Not liking it at all. Might be going back to a store...


Burson support replied.


----------



## Thetaburn

SemiAudiophile said:


> Medium gain worked well for me. Not sure what Bypass mode is. I haven't actually checked, but I believe it's the stock Vivids that are installed.


From what I have read on this forum. Bypass mode bypass the units own volume mechanism and outputs max volume. You control the volume on the DAC or PC. 

Some users on this forum have stated the sound signature is different. 

I just got this unit, so maybe an experienced user can chime in with details.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Dec 6, 2022)

Since this is a topic here atm ...

I am a HE1000V2 and Soloist 3XP owner as well and the Soloist 3XP is the best (affortable) amp I was able to find the last 2-3 years (I tried approx. 20 - 30 different amps the last couple of years). For me and my personal taste, this amp just fits perfect to the HE1000V2.
I am using the Soloist without the bypass mode and 4 V6 Vivid OpAmps. I have tried Sparkos ss3602 and the Burson V6 Classics as well, but I prefer the stock V6 Vivids.
Was not asked, but I just prefer top notch measuring DACs like Topping D90SE, Gustard X18 etc with the Soloist 3XP and HE1000V2. Why? Because the Soloist already adds some musicality. I think a smooth, musical and sometimes muddy DAC (like most R2R DACs are for example) is to much for me. But everyone is different and everyone has to make her/his own experience.


----------



## sawindra

Thetaburn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought a used Soloist 3x yesterday and when I turn on or off the unit there is a moderately loud POP sound if my headphone or active speakers are plugged in.
> My only temporary solution is to power on the Soloist and then plug my headphones in. When I am finished, unplug the headphones before powering the Soloist off.
> ...



well...the output stage is ac coupled...therefore there will be a pop


----------



## gr4474 (Dec 8, 2022)

The Burson amps really need a dedicated button to switch between headphone output to preamp output.
On a side note...my usb fan was too loud so I bought one with a variable control. It comes with rubber feet, but they are not grippy. The fan control is to the right of the dac. Loving the amp other than that. Fan: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B092C65F3P?ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details&th=1


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

It has a class A design. You do not need to cool it. It is normal. Maybe just if you have > 30°C in your room, but this is not the case i think?


----------



## gr4474

I did read what you said...but I still want a fan.


----------



## gr4474 (Dec 8, 2022)

deleted sorry


----------



## Paoloz

Somebody know how much does it consumes? 90W as 3x gt?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

Paoloz said:


> Somebody know how much does it consumes? 90W as 3x gt?


I am pretty sure that it is not as much as a GT model


----------



## ekjellgren

I’m about to try some Op-Amps, Sparkos SS2590 in my Soloist 3XP.

I have removed the 4 hex screws at the bottom, but I can’t seem to open the case.
 Do I need to remove some other screw as well?


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

ekjellgren said:


> I’m about to try some Op-Amps, Sparkos SS2590 in my Soloist 3XP.
> 
> I have removed the 4 hex screws at the bottom, but I can’t seem to open the case.
> Do I need to remove some other screw as well?


No. Just 4 screws. Did you just loosen them or remove them completely?


----------



## ekjellgren (Dec 15, 2022)

I removem them completely.

Lookin more closely at pictures of open units I realized you dont slide the bottom part out like I thought, just lift the top! =)


----------



## Nellie75

Does the  XLR>RCA adapters come with the Soloist 3XP?  I saw an unboxing that showed them in there.


----------



## rhart00

Nellie75 said:


> Does the  XLR>RCA adapters come with the Soloist 3XP?  I saw an unboxing that showed them in there.


Mine did that I bought new a year ago


----------



## Nellie75

rhart00 said:


> Mine did that I bought new a year ago


Cool.  I hear the Burson makes a phenomenal preamp.  I hope these adapters do it justice.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann

I have not have those adapters and I bought already 2 Soloists in the EU.


----------



## ld100

Nellie75 said:


> Does the  XLR>RCA adapters come with the Soloist 3XP?  I saw an unboxing that showed them in there.



It does. I just bought one that I did not keep... But adapters were there...


----------



## Charente

ld100 said:


> It does. I just bought one that I did not keep... But adapters were there...


Thinking about buying a Soloist ... I'm curious why you did not keep yours ?


----------



## ld100

Charente said:


> Thinking about buying a Soloist ... I'm curious why you did not keep yours ?



In no particular order:

- The volume knob. It is described as something from way more expensive units and it feels nice but it takes 10-15 360-degree turns to adjust the volume... Extremely annoying. When I am in headphones and I need to turn the volume down I don't want to endlessly spin the knob no matter how nice the knob feels...

- To switch to the line out you have to go through the menu with menu -> rotate -> pre -> rotate -> confirm... My previous amp had a button... Push ones and that's it. It even remembered the volume level for each output... The menu is just not user-friendly... There is a remote control that has a button but I did not try it and it is just too complicated.

- It gets hot. IT GETS HOT! Really hot... I do not need a frying pan on my desk.

- Loud pops. I want to be comfortable when I am paying these crazy prices...  I can't believe they could not do something about those pops.

- It is musical and sounds marvelous but the other unit that I was considering was just wider and fuller and hit harder... I preferred the other sound signature. I probably would have loved Soloist if did not hear the other... But thinking about it the low end was slightly metallic... Probably depends on what music you listen to... Soloist is fine, but if you are into Jazz, Electronic, or Rock the other option I had sounded better to me. I actually asked my wife which one she liked more and she certainly preferred the Soloist.

- I was planning to use it with the Burson stand and to my surprise when I turned it 90 degrees the menu did not adjust. I was expecting the menu to turn... Maybe there is a way to do it but I did not find it.

Soloist certainly feels like a high-quality device and sounds good (providing that you like the sound signature)... If you can live with a bunch of really quirky things it is a quality amp. Just wasn't for me. I found it underwhelming and way too quirky. I would take it over any Chinese SMSL/Topping any day but my previously owned Audio GD and Questyle devices were better designed. Burson might be great in visual design but they got a long way to go in terms of usability. If power is what you are after it is very powerful. If you want something to look great on your desk it is beautiful. If you want a user-friendly device that sounds great and pleasure to use there are other things out there to consider...


----------



## Nellie75 (Dec 25, 2022)

ld100 said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> - The volume knob. It is described as something from way more expensive units and it feels nice but it takes 10-15 360-degree turns to adjust the volume... Extremely annoying. When I am in headphones and I need to turn the volume down I don't want to endlessly spin the knob no matter how nice the knob feels...
> 
> ...


How is the remote for changing the volume?  

What amp did you like better?


----------



## Nellie75

I send Burson an email asking about the adapters for XLR>RCA.  They sent me a an invoice to order them.  Then I got another follow up email from them (see below).  How are these different from the adapters they normally supply with the Aryas?  Or are they to be used in conjunction with them?


----------



## mikeypas

Hi everyone! 
I'm wondering what would be the most advantageous change to make the most of my intended system
imac -> ethernet to Gustard R26 -> RCA to Soloist 3XP -> unbalanced to headphones

I'm trying to skip USB , so that I can avoid those expensive DDC and I2S cables. 

1) I know there are ethernet galvanic isolators that can clear up the noise. Also I read about media converters to add fiberoptic to the chain to remove noise
2) Connecting the Gustard R26 to the soloist 3xp with XLR cables, and using a balanced cable to the headphone
3) Or just leave things as I have described above

I've been reading back and forth about balanced or not. Since I cannot test A/B , wanted some input 

Thanks


----------



## Nellie75

Anyone have any success running their *turntable through the Burson Soloist* for HP listening?

I’ve tried running two different ways:

1 - TT into my Sony preamp and then REC OUT (line level, no amplification) to the Burson.  This is super quiet. 

2- TT into my Sony’s Preamp then out the Preamp Out to the Burson (Sony and Burson are at maximum volume). This is barely loud enough. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sam Spade

Nellie75 said:


> Anyone have any success running their *turntable through the Burson Soloist* for HP listening?
> 
> I’ve tried running two different ways:
> 
> ...



Go digital


----------



## Nellie75

Sam Spade said:


> Go digital


I am digital 90% of the time.  But I would still like to solve this issue with vinyl for the other 10% of my listening.


----------



## emorrison33

Nellie75 said:


> Anyone have any success running their *turntable through the Burson Soloist* for HP listening?
> 
> I’ve tried running two different ways:
> 
> ...


I would use a phono preamp.  TT to phono preamp into the Burson (or phono preamp into Sony preamp and then out).  I'm assuming your Sony does not have a phono preamp built into it.


----------



## Nellie75 (Jan 6, 2023)

emorrison33 said:


> I would use a phono preamp.  TT to phono preamp into the Burson (or phono preamp into Sony preamp and then out).  I'm assuming your Sony does not have a phono preamp built into it.


Yes, my Sony has a great Phono Preamp.  It works really well.  Just doesn't work well when going REC out from the Sony to the RCA input on the Burson Soloist 3XP.  This configuration works better going into my Topping A90D, yet is still quieter than I like.  I believe the Burson is partially to blame as it is at least 50% quieter in this scenario.

My only suspicion is whether the REC out on my Sony is bypassing the phono stage.  Normally that is not the case.


----------



## emorrison33

Nellie75 said:


> Yes, my Sony has a great Phono Preamp.  It works really well.  Just doesn't work well when going REC out from the Sony to the RCA input on the Burson Soloist 3XP.  This configuration works better going into my Topping A90D, yet is still quieter than I like.  I believe the Burson is partially to blame as it is at least 50% quieter in this scenario.
> 
> My only suspicion is whether the REC out on my Sony is bypassing the phono stage.  Normally that is not the case.


I think with REC out, tone and volume controls don't work.  Pre-outs, they do, but you said you have that maxed out.   But other than that I can't help much, sorry. I'm sure someone on here will have a better answer to solve your "issue".


----------



## Mista Lova Lova

I have just bought this amplifier to replace my long-time amp - the original Topping A90. I was a little sceptical because my previous, very limited, experiences with other amps - THX 789 and the A90 Discrete - were disappointing. Both of the other two amps, have, however made me realise that the OG A90 was "rounding off" edges of sounds which, although usually pleasant to the ear, sounded rather unnatural where real instruments were being played.

The Burson, to my ears, does not do that. Which, one might think, would be more tiring to the ears. This would have been true...if it wasn't for the Burson's DEPTH. Sounds are no longer coming from a rather flat soundstage where they mostly (by comparison) used to be painted on a 2-dimensional canvas. To stress how impressive that is - I have previously praised the A90 for sounding deep and holographic in comparison to the THX 789 (and even in certain aspects of sound to the A90D). And that is still true. But the Burson is just in a different league.

I am going to post more impressions soon (I am still waiting for the Super Charger to arrive which apparently increases things by a few %), but for now I would say that this Burson is what I had hoped the A90D to be. And it has pretty much brought the same change to my system that the Gustard X26 Pro did when it replaced the Topping D90. I can't help but think that it's got something to do with both devices being discrete Class A and perhaps also the power supplies.

Admittedly, this device is much more expensive than an A90/A90D and I'd think that this upgrade may not be worth it for every type of headphone. But in my system it's yet another game changer I've discovered recently (HQPlayer being the previous one). Fantastic.


----------



## Nellie75 (Jan 7, 2023)

I really like headphone power amp mode but hate holding the button down for 12 seconds and then navigating the menu every time to use the preamp to my loudspeakers.

Would there be any negatives to using XLR splitters out the back of my DAC and feeding my Burson 3XP and a separate amp and speakers?  I realize this will bypass the preamp of the Burson but my other preamp is just as good.  RCA outs from my DAC are not an option at the moment.


----------



## mikeypas

Just received my Soloist 3XP today and had a question. Is there a recommended burn in time ?
It's connected to Gustard R26 DAC and first impressions aren't that great. 
Firstly, with Hifiman edition XS, on low gain, I can go to 100 volume! Medium gain I can go to 65-70, and high gain around 45
I would have thought that the soloist has more than enough juice for the hifiman edition XS.

Would using balanced cables help with this situation?

(previously I was using schitt asgard 2 and there was plenty of volume around the half-way mark of the volume control)


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Tuesday at 6:03 AM)

mikeypas said:


> Just received my Soloist 3XP today and had a question. Is there a recommended burn in time ?
> It's connected to Gustard R26 DAC and first impressions aren't that great.
> Firstly, with Hifiman edition XS, on low gain, I can go to 100 volume! Medium gain I can go to 65-70, and high gain around 45
> I would have thought that the soloist has more than enough juice for the hifiman edition XS.
> ...


What? No. Never ever.
I use a HE1000V2 (non-stealth) and have approx. 75db at 35/100 in medium gain.

That you do not even use a balanced chain with your expensive equipment is a shame btw ... you should change your priority. Just smashing expensive gear together into a chain does not archive the goal


----------



## Slim1970

mikeypas said:


> Just received my Soloist 3XP today and had a question. Is there a recommended burn in time ?
> It's connected to Gustard R26 DAC and first impressions aren't that great.
> Firstly, with Hifiman edition XS, on low gain, I can go to 100 volume! Medium gain I can go to 65-70, and high gain around 45
> I would have thought that the soloist has more than enough juice for the hifiman edition XS.
> ...


Trying adjusting the output volume on the R26. It could be low.


----------



## mikeypas (Tuesday at 4:19 PM)

Terr0rSandmann said:


> What? No. Never ever.
> I use a HE1000V2 (non-stealth) and have approx. 75db at 35/100 in medium gain.
> 
> That you do not even use a balanced chain with your expensive equipment is a shame btw ... you should change your priority. Just smashing expensive gear together into a chain does not archive the goal


Wow, what a typical audiophile forum response.
I posted for some suggestions and help, not criticism. And yes, I asked whether balanced cables would help, and you tell me the exact same thing and to change my priorities?

Do the next person asking for help a favor, and don't reply


----------



## mikeypas

Slim1970 said:


> Trying adjusting the output volume on the R26. It could be low.


Thanks for your input. I put the R26 in FIXED mode, in order to control the volume with the Burson. I was informed this be the best setup, but I am open to try various configurations. Thanks!


----------



## Marlowe (Tuesday at 11:04 PM)

mikeypas said:


> Wow, what a typical audiophile forum response.
> I posted for some suggestions and help, not criticism. And yes, I asked whether balanced cables would help, and you tell me the exact same thing and to change my priorities?
> 
> Do the next person asking for help a favor, and don't reply


I honestly refrained from posting my honest response to your earlier post, but after this petulant response I won't. You spent almost $3K in electronics to drive a relatively insensitive $500 headphone and then complain you have to raise the volume too much when you decline to spend even seventy-five bucks for a decent balanced cable. Some people have more money than sense. (I guess this particularly gnaws at me since I'd like to upgrade my primary amp and DAC this year, am leaning to a Class A amp and a R2R DAC, and my aspirational setup is the Burson Soloist 3X and Gustard R26; since I'm retired on a fixed income, that will require six months or more of saving. I may happily "settle" for something like the Singxer SA-1 and Denafrips Ares II or Twelfth edition, which will only require four months or so. And yes, I realize I am luckier than most and am being sarcastic. Mostly.)


----------



## mikeypas

Marlowe said:


> I honestly refrained from posting my honest response to your earlier post, but after this petulant response I won't. You spent almost $3K in electronics to drive a relatively insensitive $500 headphone and then complain you have to raise the volume too much when you decline to spend even seventy-five bucks for a decent balanced cable. Some people have more money than sense. (I guess this particularly gnaws at me since I'd like to upgrade my primary amp and DAC this year, am leaning to a Class A amp and a R2R DAC, and my aspirational setup is the Burson Soloist 3X and Gustard R26; since I'm retired on a fixed income, that will require six months or more of saving. I may happily "settle" for something like the Singxer SA-1 and Denafrips Ares II or Twelfth edition, which will only require four months or so. And yes, I realize I am luckier than most and am being sarcastic. Mostly.)


Once again, I did not decline to spend $75 on cables, I asked if balanced would help with this situation. 
You want to make assumptions, do it on your time. 
I've done a lot of reading on forums before making my purchases, but these forums should be a place for people to share ideas , ask for help. 

All that needed to be said was "buy a balanced cable", which is what I originally asked. 

P.S. You have no idea the "audio" journey I took before purchasing these units. Don't assume $3K is nothing for me either, I saved up long time for this too.


----------



## Thetaburn (Wednesday at 3:33 PM)

Marlowe said:


> I honestly refrained from posting my honest response to your earlier post, but after this petulant response I won't. You spent almost $3K in electronics to drive a relatively insensitive $500 headphone and then complain you have to raise the volume too much when you decline to spend even seventy-five bucks for a decent balanced cable. Some people have more money than sense. (I guess this particularly gnaws at me since I'd like to upgrade my primary amp and DAC this year, am leaning to a Class A amp and a R2R DAC, and my aspirational setup is the Burson Soloist 3X and Gustard R26; since I'm retired on a fixed income, that will require six months or more of saving. I may happily "settle" for something like the Singxer SA-1 and Denafrips Ares II or Twelfth edition, which will only require four months or so. And yes, I realize I am luckier than most and am being sarcastic. Mostly.)


Nah. Save up for the Gustard x26pro or the A26.

I have had the Soloist paired with the Ares2 for a month.
The Ares 2 is good for classical and acoustic and average for rock, pop and electronics.
The soundstage is great as it has good width, depth, and layering. The vocals and timbre are great. The issue is that background instruments are soft, and diffused.
Ares 2 is average for bass as well.
TerrorSandmann stated a while back R2R dacs might not be the best pairing for the Soloist.
I am on the lookout for a Gustard for an upgrade.


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Wednesday at 7:46 AM)

@mikeypas maybe I was a bit to harsh (sorry fot that), but you have spend so much money (and have bought a fully balanced amp and a fully balanced DAC) and it seems you do not even know where the difference between a balanced and a unbalanced chain is?

My recommendation: switch from RCA to XLR (the 2 cables from your DAC to your amp) and get a balanced headphonecable. This will improve several areas of your audio chain. You should have muuuuch more power. And no, I do not belive in "cable sound". Just get some with Neutrik plugs or so and you are done. 50-100$ for the 2 XLR cables is more than enough.

Side note: It is already to late, but I would never spend that much money if you have such a cheap headphone. The headphone makes 80% - 90% of the sound. DAC and amp is just fine tuning to shift the sound in the direction you prefer. The most expensive component should be the headphone and not the DAC and/or the Amp. But this are just my 50 Cent out of my experience.


----------



## tigon_ridge (Wednesday at 8:48 AM)

Terr0rSandmann said:


> @mikeypas maybe I was a bit to harsh (sorry fot that), but you have spend so much money (and have bought a fully balanced amp and a fully balanced DAC) and it seems you do not even know where the difference between a balanced and a unbalanced chain is?
> 
> My recommendation: switch from RCA to XLR (the 2 cables from your DAC to your amp) and get a balanced headphonecable. This will improve several areas of your audio chain. You should have muuuuch more power. And no, I do not belive in "cable sound". Just get some with Neutrik plugs or so and you are done. 50-100$ for the 2 XLR cables is more than enough.
> 
> Side note: It is already to late, but I would never spend that much money if you have such a cheap headphone. The headphone makes 80% - 90% of the sound. DAC and amp is just fine tuning to shift the sound in the direction you prefer. The most expensive component should be the headphone and not the DAC and/or the Amp. But this are just my 50 Cent out of my experience.



Disagree regarding the amp. DAC sure, but the amp can make an enormous difference, often night and day. Sometimes, a headphone sounds mediocre because it's just mediocre. Sometimes, it sounds mediocre because you don't have the right juice for it. You can find the right juice for your headphones, instead of just throwing money at the problem with a much more expensive headphone like a typical neophyte with more cash than experience. I spent $380 on a loudspeaker amp, and it's made my Sundara sound better than any headphone system I've ever heard, and I've owned quite a few somewhat expensive gear. Granted, I had to build an adapter and stuff, but it's cheap, easy, and fun.

There's also this weird trend within this industry/hobby where as you go higher up in $$$$ for headphones, they tend to sound more and more analytical, often to the point of being artificially detailed rather than truly transparent and natural. Don't know what that's all about, but definitely not my cup o' tea


----------



## mikeypas

I'd really love to clear the air and get passed the last few comments. 
Obviously I am learning as I'm going along, but I have spent many many hours researching these products and reading on forums. 
Believe me, for every user that states balanced headphone cables are better SQ than unbalanced, I can find 5 posts saying the opposite. These forums are filled with people with different experiences, finances, and preferences. 

I don't just have 1 headphone and I purchased a good DAC and AMP, I have several. I wanted something that if I upgrade later on, would still be sufficient to run those. 
I know adding a balanced cable will provide more power, but even so, I was curious why these such a big difference between gains (in my experience) and what others have been saying.  I simply asked a question and really felt attacked for having purchased highly recommended units. 

Anyway, I'd really appreciate it if we can move passed all this. I did order balanced headphone cables and interconnect, and will happily enjoy the benefits. I was never saying that I did not want these, I simply asked a question.

I hope that everyone is having a good day and enjoying their respective music systems. 

(My previous setup was Topping D50 with Schitt Asgard 2 and sometimes Little Dot MKIII - so this is a sonically significant upgrade for me)


----------



## The Hawk (Thursday at 2:03 PM)

mikeypas said:


> Firstly, with Hifiman edition XS, on low gain, I can go to 100 volume! Medium gain I can go to 65-70, and high gain around 45
> I would have thought that the soloist has more than enough juice for the hifiman edition XS.
> 
> Would using balanced cables help with this situation?
> ...


The Soloist has plenty of power to run those cans. But even though they have low impedance they have pretty poor sensitivity (92db) so you’re going to have to at least run medium gain and crank the volume up a fair ways to play it at decently loud levels.

Don‘t fret that the Soloist does not have enough power because you have to crank the volume to what are perceived as high levels (65+ on the volume) Keep in mind the Soloist is different in its volume gain to many amps. For one it goes up very slowly in 0.5db increments and it’s linear in that regard from 0-100 (some amps the volume ramps slowly and goes up more aggressively after 12 o’clock for example) Also note that comparing it to your Asgard is kind of fruitless because it likely has a different gain structure vs the Soloist (sorry couldn’t find the gain specs of the Soloist but the Asgard is +15.6db HI / 0db LO). The Asgard also makes more power vs the single ended output of the Soloist (5w vs 4w @ 16ohm) Bottom line…..as long as you can hit the listening levels you want at say medium gain without maxing out the volume you shouldn’t be concerned.

Just to give you an example I run my LCD-X off my Soloist (which is being fed by a Bifrost 2/64 DAC using XLR out which provides 4V out) via a balanced cable. The LCD-X have similar impedance to your cans (20ohms) but are far more sensitive (103db) On medium gain I often hit 60+ on the volume indicator at what I consider to be above normal listening levels. I also have listening sessions where a music file doesn’t have a lot of volume and I have to crank the volume up to  80+ to achieve the listening level I want.

With all that out of the way I would certainly consider upgrading your headphone cable with a balanced one as it’s the only way to get the maximum output from the Burson (4W max SE / 8W max XLR) In my case I also found using the balanced output provided a small sonic benefit vs the single ended on my LCD-X. Nothing dramatic mind you just a little bit cleaner and punchier in the bottom end

Enjoy……it’s a great amplifier and will run just about anything which is nice to have for future headphone purchases when “Upgrade-itus” rears it’s head 😏


----------



## Terr0rSandmann (Thursday at 4:51 AM)

It also depends on your DAC. How much V the output of the DAC can provide. My Gustard X18 has over 5V via the balanced XLR output, that is more than average. Therefore I am around 30-40 on medium gain with my HE1000V2-nonstealth. RCA output of a DAC has usually just 2V, that is less than 50% of the output power my DAC provides. This also needs to take in consideration if you compare your "volumen setting" to others.

And I would ALWAYS recommend a fully balanced chain in case your devices have the possibility. Less crosstalk, a bit more dynamic range, much more power and not susceptible to external disturbances. It is not just 1 benefit, it provides bunch of benefits


----------

